# ***Cruise Magnet Graphics and Links Part 7!***



## milliepie

REMEMBER – These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!

Post your designs, plain graphics, or photographs to share with others to help them design their own perfect magnets.


Here are the links to the last 6 threads. 

Part One: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226
Part Two: http://www.disboards.com/showthread....47014&page=255
Part Three: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290
Part Four: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440038
Part Five: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2552775
Part Six:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2745821


If you are looking for the ears to go over the number on your stateroom door check out this thread for some awesome creations: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


If you want to see how others decorate their door, or if you want to post your pics check out this thread: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2281626


FAQ: 

Q: How do I print them, they are grainy? 
A: If the picture is a thumbnail, you need to click on that. It will take you to the photo hosting site of the DISigner.
Once you are there, find the options drop down menu (Photobucket) and download the image to your computer.  For 
4 shared just right click and download.

Q: Where do I find these DISigns and how do I get one made for me?
A: Check out the signatures of some of the DISigners. They have links to their shared sites that you can look through. If you see something you would like to have, post a request with the one you would like and what you want on it. If you don't see what you had in mind, describe what you would like and hopefully someone can find a pic for you or make a new DISign. 

Q: I would like to share. How do I post them from my computer to here?
A: There are many free image hosting sites you can sign up with. Try ImageShack, Photobucket, Flickr, 4shared. Once you sign up
you can upload your pictures and then post the url from there to your post on here. New pics and Ideas are always welcome and encouraged!
If you just want to share, but don't have time to help personalize, just say so in your post.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

I am honored to be the first to post on this, the 7th edition of the Cruise Magnet Graphics and Links thread! My heartfelt thanks to all the amazing DISigners whose DISigns add  pixie dust to our cruise experience! !


----------



## doberlady

Hiya

I have been going NUTS trying to figure out a few magnets for a surprise cruise for my daughter's Sweet 16. We are just doing a weekend cruise out of NY and I am taking

my daughter Alex (the birthday girl)
my oldest dd Rachel
me (Debbie)
birthday girl's BFF Jessica

I would really love 4 magnets. One special one that says Sweet 16 Alex or something like that and would love a NY inspired one as we are in NY.  I have different Disney heads saved so I can do ones with each name myself.

Please help me 

Debbie


----------



## DizJohn

Thank you to all those who take the time out of their day to spread Pixie-Dust on others..


----------



## Conceptualice

I am wondering if anyone can help me, I am trying to find out who makes (or has a file of) the porthole character license plates that look like the dcl transfer buses? I have been scouring the boards,I would love to have some for the family before our cruise in april.:>

If anyone can help, I would be very grateful!

Photo included to explain what I'm talking about:
http://magicalmemoriesproduction.com/cpg15x/displayimage.php?album=17&pid=6011#top_display_media


----------



## Gilland18

Hi Milliepie,
Can you put together a Mickey head with the EB Panama Canal  itinerary? I can personalize it if you will do the blank.
Thanks!


----------



## ShellyShellfish

Hi Milliepie!

I love love love your graphics and was hoping you could personalize one for me! I'm taking my first ever solo trip and can not wait! Anyway - can you personalize this one: http://www.4shared.com/photo/joMio7NS/Beach_chairs_mmd.html

with Disney Magic 2012 on top and put my name, Michelle, on the middle chair and "Peace" and "Quiet" on the other chairs respectively?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Blueyes87

This one was for berlys.  I believe at least think this was for me.


----------



## ImDMous

Hi Milliepie!

   It's so awesome that you do this for all of us graphically challenged. You are a very generous person!

I would love to have

beach chairs with Disney Fantasy 2012 on top and Brad and Diane on the chairs
gang porthole that says The Athertons

Thank you so much for all your time!


----------



## Blueyes87

and this is for nursesami...I think this is what you wanted


----------



## berlys

Blueyes87 said:


> This one was for berlys.  I believe at least think this was for me.



THANK YOU!!!  My daughter will love this!  We're celebrating her birthday on the May 12 Fantasy cruise!! Thank you again!


----------



## TK Brown

Milliepie,

We are going on the 5 day Dream trip from April 10-15. Could you do anything, i am not picky, for the Brown Family???

Thanks!!!


----------



## VMinick

Hi, Milliepie!

You have done some magnets for us in the past, and we LOVE them! If you have the time, could you make a couple for our upcoming Fantasy Western cruise? We have two staterooms, so if you could do two different ones, that would be great! We're not picky, so anything would work. I was just thinking that if you do it personalized for The Minick Family but without a date, then we could use them again and again!

I do have two more specific requests if you have time:

If you have Alaskan themed DISigns, then if we could get two different ones for The Minick Family, that would be SO awesome. We'll be on the Wonder in June 2013.

Do you do Thanksgiving themed magnets? If so, if we could get two different ones (we'll have two doors again) for The Minicks and then one for The Bryant Family, that would be awesome! I did The Minicks rather than The Minick Family because then I can use one for my in-laws who are joining us as well. We'll all be on the Dream for Thanksgiving in November 2013.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Minnie321

Milliepie thanks for all of your awsome disigns! I love them! I used many of  them a few trips ago to make shirts which everyone adored. Now we are preparing for our first Disney Cruise and I am so excited! I was wondering if I could request a few designs:

Port Holes with Disney Magic 2013
and the names: Tracy, Trent, Annalise, Carol, and Arthur

2 Beach Chairs with Disney Magic 2013: Mickey chair with Arthur and Minnie chair with Carol

3 Beach Chairs with Disney Magic 2013: Minnie Chair with Annalise; Daisy chair with Tracy; and Mickey chair with Trent

Thanks a million in advance and no rush as I have almost a year until our cruise!

Tracy


----------



## disney4ev

Conceptualice said:


> I am wondering if anyone can help me, I am trying to find out who makes (or has a file of) the porthole character license plates that look like the dcl transfer buses? I have been scouring the boards,I would love to have some for the family before our cruise in april.:>
> 
> If anyone can help, I would be very grateful!
> 
> Photo included to explain what I'm talking about:
> http://magicalmemoriesproduction.com/cpg15x/displayimage.php?album=17&pid=6011#top_display_media



I too was hoping to have the porthole names done for my family's upcoming cruise in June 2012...I believe they were originally shown by _martincorral_
I too would so appreciate the help


----------



## Blueyes87

Request by millscrew


----------



## aqmom

I hope that you and yours have a TERRIFIC cruise!!!!  Please post a photo of your stateroom door - I bet it is going to be something special!


----------



## Bamfield

Milliepie,

I just wanted to thank you for your designs.  I have used them for several cruises and they are just wonderful.  It makes our cabin door look so festive!


----------



## Blueyes87

aqmom said:


> I hope that you and yours have a TERRIFIC cruise!!!!  Please post a photo of your stateroom door - I bet it is going to be something special!



Thank you!!  I will since it's going to be much needed break from these last couple of weeks   If I can remember to take pictures I will but my door may be minimal unless I get some creative juices going in the next two days


----------



## Onkel Hans

disney4ev said:


> I too was hoping to have the porthole names done for my family's upcoming cruise in June 2012...I believe they were originally shown by _martincorral_
> I too would so appreciate the help



Those graphics are by a designer who has been banned from the DIS.


----------



## milliepie

Here are requests filled from the 6th thread.  I'm still working down the list.  I had some time to do a few name fills today.  



thismomlovesdisney said:


> I am just discovering this DIS forum and learning so much about DCL before our upcoming cruise.  I have seen some "name fill" designs for door magnets but don't know who has created the images.
> 
> I am interested in the following:
> Jedi Mickey or Disney Star Wars with the name Rusty
> Wizards of Waverly Place with the name Melanie
> Mickey and Minnie with the name Leslie
> Phineas and Ferb with the name Tony
> 
> Our cruise is coming up on April 14 so I realize I may not be giving you enough lead time.  If that's the case, no worries.  Thank you for your talent and GENEROSITY!













Leslie Mickey Minnie fill.png





aqmom said:


> I am looking for a few designs and failing miserably at finding links or attaching copied images.  I appreciate all that you are doing to help us cruiser and our soon-to-be lovely stateroom doors.  I do not want to cause you unnecessary frustration, so if these descriptions are not enough - PLEASE let me know (I will enlist the help of someone more technically savvy than myself to get you more of what you need).
> 
> Our cruise is not until February of 2013 - so no hurry.  I am basically copying an order by the Chapman Family.  Milliepie responded on 03/08/12 (#3407).
> I loved, loved, loved the Western Caribbean map in the Mickey ears and thought that the graphic with the maps was so clever!!!  I am interested in both of those with "The Quinnell Family" and Fantasy February 2-9, 2013 info on it where appropriate.
> 
> I was thrilled to see a birthday magnet!  My daughter is turning 8 on the cruise. I could not find an Aurora (Sleeping Beauty) Mickey head design, though.  If you have one, may I please have one similar to the Chapman's Belle Mickey head with Amelia's name on it and a "happy birthday"???  If that is too much - a simple happy birthday Amelia generic Disney design would be fine (doesn't even have to be a Mickey head!!) - like the porthole one with Donald, Mickey, Pluto and Goofy.  That porthole is so cute!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!



Usually I can tell by description, but I do make mistakes.  Please let me know if these are not the right ones.  





Quinnell family porthole.jpg











LrdNorman said:


> I'm glad to see that your back!
> 
> I'd love to request some name fills if you have time -- if not, I understand...
> 
> Tania --
> 
> 1)  Any Princess and Any Minnie
> 
> Sandy --
> 
> 1)  Any Mickey and Any Pirate
> 
> Harrison --
> 
> 1)  Any Phineas and Ferb, any Incredibles, any Peter Pan and any Jake and the Never Land Pirates
> 
> Also, if you could do the Tink Cupcake Birthday picture with Happy Birthday, Emma!, I would appreciate it!
> 
> Kevin



I posted the Tink one earlier, but not sure if you got it so here it is again just in case.  Also the fills.  I will try to do the other two for Harrison when i can.  

























Drew9780 said:


> Millie,
> 
> Hi,  I was wondering if you can do a Mickey head with a map of Port Canaveral, Costa Maya, Grand Cayman, Cozumel, and Castaway Cay.  We are going on the Fantasy Western Caribbean cruise, September 1 2012.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Tamara



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

jfahome said:


> Milliepie,
> Could I request the Globe design with the Fantasy? For dates, May 5-12, 2012?
> And also the Fantasy on the DCL moon design with those dates? I was looking in your shared files, but only see this one under the dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I also get this one for the Fantasy? <a href="http://www.4shared.com/photo/83Y3xFZS/DVCCCDreammh.html?refurl=d1html" target=_blank><img src="http://dc366.4shared.com/img/83Y3xFZS/DVCCCDreammh.png" border="0"></a>
> 
> Thank you in advance for your wonderful work!

















amylia403 said:


> Just wondering if either of you could create some Once Upon a Time DISigns for our Disney cruise in May? It's our families favorite show, but we havn't found many pics/designs from it     Thanks!



Here are a couple I threw together for you.  









Here are a few generic ones that I found you might like.  I didn't make these, just found them doing a google search for pics.  

















scrapycruiser said:


> Could I get a life preserver with Minnie Mouse that has Carolyn , Disney Dream, June 20, 2012. Thanks ! My niece will love Minnie on her door
> 
> Milliepie ...when do you graduate ?




I graduate May 20, 2012!    Thanks for asking.  

Here is your preserver.


----------



## MTmomma

Hi Millie! So glad you are almost ready to graduate!  
For our May 2011 cruise, you did a design of a mickey head, using only the Waltograph font, and the cruise dates and ports for our 4 night Bahamas cruise. I was wondering if you could do the same thing for our 7 Night Eastern on the Fantasy, for the May 18 2013 sailing if possible.
Also, I was looking through your files, and did not find the map mickey heads you used to have.(oops. Duh you do have them! Yay!)  Do you still have these?


----------



## aqmom

Wow - those are amazing!  Thank you VERY much on behalf of my whole family.  The birthday girl will love being surprised with the Aurora magnet!!!


----------



## jfahome

milliepie said:


> Thanks Milliepie! These are wonderful. Could I ask for one adjustment? The first one with DVC on it, this isn't one of the member cruises, so could I have it just say, DVC member and not member cruise? Thanks again! We love them
> 
> I also just found another one, could i add? http://www.4shared.com/photo/g6IxXnGm/file.html?refurl=d1url
> But could it say, Celebrating 10 years on the Fantasy? Thanks again!


----------



## MoranClan

Thanks for everything Milliepie


----------



## sweet tooth12

Just have to say I LOVE looking at all your artwork, was feeling tired and worn out and viewing your posts brings back my energy, thanks for all the work you do for everyone.  I haven't figured out my requests yet, so many choices and lots of time before I sail.  Ele


----------



## KaryCam

Milliepie,
On your namefill website you have one called,  Samuel Star Wars fill.jpg

My son's scouting outpost is having a camp out with a Star Wars theme. I thought he could have a cool sign on his tent made of that.
What do you think?

This is what I would like:

Outpost 414
Cameron​ 
Thanks so much Milliepie.


----------



## Mel0215

Milliepie, thank you so much for the disigns!!! They are wonderful, and my friends will be so surprised to see their door decorated with your wonderful disigns.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Hey Milliepie!  

Glad that you're doing well with school and congrats on your upcoming graduation!  I know what a relief that can be.  I finished my master's this past summer FINALLY.  

Thank you in advance from us both.  Congrats again on your accomplishments.

Sherry

***** I eliminated my requested because I found your blank and made my DS the one he wanted.  I didn't want to delete what I said though because you have made many wonderful DISigns for us in the past.  Thank you so much


----------



## thismomlovesdisney

Quote:
Originally Posted by milliepie  
I will start on page 232 post number 3468 as soon as I can!

Hi Milliepie,
I don't mean to be a pest, but please don't overlook post 3465 in Part 6 of Graphics Thread. I believe the name fill designs are yours but let me know if they aren't. Thank you again for everything you do!


----------



## milliepie

thismomlovesdisney said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by milliepie
> I will start on page 232 post number 3468 as soon as I can!
> 
> Hi Milliepie,
> I don't mean to be a pest, but please don't overlook post 3465 in Part 6 of Graphics Thread. I believe the name fill designs are yours but let me know if they aren't. Thank you again for everything you do!



I made sure to go back when I saw your reminder on the other thread and I did them and posted them on page two of this thread for you.


----------



## milliepie

For those who asked about the Panama Canal itinerary Mickey heads, I am going to make one for each (East and West) as soon as I clean up the maps and put them together.  I'll post here when done.


----------



## DisneyDee27

This is for Milliepie,

I'm requesting your Mickey silhouette with the flags of Puerto Rico, St Thomas and St. John. 
Please and thanks,
Dee


----------



## thismomlovesdisney

milliepie said:


> I made sure to go back when I saw your reminder on the other thread and I did them and posted them on page two of this thread for you.



Oh my gosh!  I'm sorry I missed them as I've been checking constantly!  They are perfect.  I am so excited for our cruise.  It will be a surprise for the kids and it's been so hard to keep it a secret.  Your designs will such a hit with them!  Thank you again!


----------



## ilovetexas

Milliepie,

Congrats on your upcoming graduation.  I keep going back to school, switching my major, quitting for a while....nonsense!!  Glad you're getting it done!

I love these and wondered if we could get some dates changed to May 12-19, 2012.  Still the Fantasy.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Cr6P7WX7/file.html

Also, on the one above, can Mickey head in middle be blue or red?  Name just blank.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/xITmzDAd/file.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/OQdk9Wz8/file.html

Just date changes on the last two.

Thanks!!


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Hi you guys!
I'm super new but think I have it figured out and have a few magnets I would like done.  (It's for our family and a family we're traveling  with-a surprise for them).
I would appreciate anything you can do to help!!  Thanks so much in advance!

I don't have specific links but hopefully by describing you guys can come up with something cute!  I'm not picky!

Mickey head filled with princesses lined up and the name Madelyn on it.

Mickey head with Rupunzel and the name Lily on it.

Pirates of the Caribbean name fill for Ashton.

Phinneas & Ferb name fill for Blaze.

Star Wars (not Mickey Characters) name fill for Hunter.

Any kind of cool design (can be Mickey head) that has the Dream in it, May 6, 2012 and says The Freemans 

Any kind of cool design that has the Dream in it, May 6, 2012 and says The Loar Family  (they can be the same)


Thanks so much for ANY help you guys!  You do such awesome work!


----------



## SillyNellie

MilliePie,

I was wondering where you are in requests. I have a request on Part 6 #3533. We leave next week, so if you won't get to it I just wanted to come up with plan B. (No worries if you can't get to it!)

Thanks!


----------



## lpizzuro123

Wow - we're up to Part 7 - I need to catch up on my reading.

Linda


----------



## Patrickprincess

lpizzuro123 said:


> Wow - we're up to Part 7 - I need to catch up on my reading.
> 
> Linda



Hi congrats on your grauduation. Could you make me a joural page. I the one that I like is the the royal plalace could you change it to ROYAL COURT. No hurry i don't leave until september. This will be part of my jourals that i'm making for my FE gifts. Thanks so much


----------



## tracylmartins

Hi Milliepie, 
I know you are super busy. But if you could fit in a few mre for me, I'd appreciate it. We don't sail until June so no rush.
Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it!

http://www.4shared.com/photo/o1j9i6mp/file.html
name: Megan

http://www.4shared.com/photo/JO-HJh2L/file.html
name: Jack

http://www.4shared.com/photo/P0YHYeM5/file.html
Names: Dan, Jack

http://www.4shared.com/photo/f2vd-CU8/file.html
name: Tracy

http://www.4shared.com/photo/dSdqOLbh/file.html
name: Megan


----------



## milliepie

big jack 2002 said:


> Could we have the porthole with the gang looking out?
> 
> One for each of our rooms.....
> 
> Smith Family
> Wieland Family
> Hall Family
> Thomas Family
> 
> Thank you so very much!!
> Barbara



Here are your portholes  

















ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Milliepie, after downloading these I looked at the dates and realized that you made them in the wrong year..  Now as much as I really wanna go this Christmas , I had actually requested all of the dated ones to say 2013.  Sorry I know I am ahead of schedule but I figured gotta get them when I can cause I know you get busy.  Can I possibly get them to say 2013.  The only ones I need redone are the big year one, and the 3 portholes just changing the year.  Thanks dear...sorry to cause any trouble.



Still have to get to the Fantasy logo, but I fixed these for you.  Sorry again.   
















WDW Princess 71 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> I am also on this May 27 Double Dip cruise- could I also have this same image but with The Fazzio Family on it instead?  Thanks so much Millipie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goterps1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi milliepie.
> 
> 
> 1) Deck chairs with Disney Dream so we can use again in the future-1 with 3 chairs-Andy, Ashley & Monica.
> 
> 2) Deck chairs with Disney Dream with Kim & Gabriel.
> 
> 3) And surf boards with Andy, Ashley & Monica.  If you can make the Ashley board with Tink, Andy with Mickey and Monica with Chip/Dale.  Otherwise, any boards would be fine.
> 
> Thanks so much.  These are awesome!  I figure if we just put Dream on there, we can use it more than once!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fixed the chairs for you and added the surfboards.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

tracylmartins said:


> Milliepie,
> Thanks so much for all of your DISigns. They are fabululous! I'd like to request a few more for our June cruise, if possible.
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/TDov8Vx...l?refurl=d1url
> 
> Names: Dan
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/P8Q-XLH...l?refurl=d1url
> 
> Name: Jack
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/NKpc9LG...l?refurl=d1url
> 
> Disney Magic 2012
> The Martins Family
> 
> Disney Magic 2012
> Names on beach chairs: Dan, Tracy, Megan, Jack
> 
> Also: Disney Magic 2012
> Names on beach chairs: Beverly and Frank
> 
> 
> Name: Jack
> 
> 
> Name: Megan, Tracy
> 
> June, 22, 2012(in the ear)
> The Martins Family(on the apple)
> 
> Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!



The first three links didn't work.  Would you mind trying again please?  The last one, the apple, isn't mine and Lorelei isn't designing anymore right now. 





















ge0rgette2 said:


> ge0rgette2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EEEK!!!  Millie don't hate me!!!
> 
> I just realized as I'm printing up the FE Tags, that my room number is wrong, I put my Mom's room!!
> 
> Can you update it to say Room 6071!
> 
> Sorry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate you!  I just hope it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susiee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millie,
> Did I see that you had a pirate head mickey with a bandana + sparkly eye patch? (somewhere I thought I saw that)
> If so, are you able to do that design for 2 magnets? One for Sue and one Joane?
> 
> Many TIA!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carmen927 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the designs Millie!!!  They are perfect!  Because I am new on the boards, it wouldn't let me link them, but you made me a Giants Mickey head and an itinerary Mickey head and they were both perfect.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't clear about my third request.  For the porthole, I was just looking for the Mickey gang in one porthole with the names: Lasanta, Carmen, Alyssa, and Kayla.  And Disney Magic 2012.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norm1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to obtain a 2012 DVC Member cruise for our signature. We are looking for a life preserver like the one in my signature. I know how to copy one to my signature but no one on our cruise meet thread has one. Any help or suggestions would very much be appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Threw this one together for you.  I used the updated member logo if that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donaldsgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millipie, your 4shared file seems to not be working for anything other than your character heads. Just FYI in case you didn't take it offline. Hope you're doing well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I fixed the link, so hopefully it's working right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Milliepie - Hi there!  I was wondering if you had updated any of your Fantasy MV designs (I was looking at the ones in post #2725) with pictures of the actual ship now that we have them?  I'm looking to make t-shirts, and I like the two that you have with the ship in them, but was wondering if you had any with the artist rendering replaced with actual picture?
> 
> Please let me know.  Thank you!
> 
> Here are the 2 I mentioned:



I tried to find a good pic of the ship, but once I added it to the pic it looks kind of off to me. What do you think?


----------



## milliepie

SillyNellie said:


> MilliePie,
> 
> I was wondering where you are in requests. I have a request on Part 6 #3533. We leave next week, so if you won't get to it I just wanted to come up with plan B. (No worries if you can't get to it!)
> 
> Thanks!



Working on it right now.  I'll post here when done.  

ETA:  Added the pics.


----------



## Fivepin

Finally found Part 7.


----------



## donaldsgal

milliepie said:


> Thanks!  I fixed the link, so hopefully it's working right now.



Super!

Also, I just wanted to follow up on this from the other thread. If you already made this change and I missed it, I'm sorry. Also, sorry I wasn't clearer with what I wanted up front. Thanks, Millie!

Jenny  



milliepie said:


> I think I got it right.  Let me know if it was something different that you wanted.






donaldsgal said:


> You got the ship and castle one exactly right! Thanks so much!
> 
> For the other, would you be able to use the purple chair with the bigger daisy for "Melissa," like in this image?
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/gtCT1nqy/Jerry_Jennifer_Jessica_dream_b.html.
> And for the Donald chair, could you use the blue background with the two yellow footprints, like here? http://www.4shared.com/photo/pRqxT_Q3/Jerryfamilydeckcc.html.
> 
> Otherwise, it looks great. You got the right names on the right chairs, and I love the ship, beach, and clouds!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Jenny


----------



## milliepie

donaldsgal said:


> Super!
> 
> Also, I just wanted to follow up on this from the other thread. If you already made this change and I missed it, I'm sorry. Also, sorry I wasn't clearer with what I wanted up front. Thanks, Millie!
> 
> Jenny



No worries.  I change or update my designs once in a while and I know that some like the old ones better.  I still have them all, so it's easy to change.


----------



## milliepie

DizJohn said:


> I think this request is for Milliepie
> 
> I have a request and some time to fill it as we are sailing on the Fantasy Feb 16-23
> 
> we are going to surprise the kids with the cruise for Christmas and I just saw the amazing looking boarding passes
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/3JZjrAwt/mashelle_boarding_pass.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> Could you make one for
> John, Colleen, Liam (9) , Eileen (6)
> Departure Clinton CT
> 
> and will need a personalized Family door magnet and I will leave the design to you whatever you think
> 
> Thank you sooo much



Would you like a family name on the door magnet or individual names?  Let me know and I can work something for you.


----------



## milliepie

PixieMom712 said:


> Thanks for the reply and sorry I didn't check back for a while! That does make sense, and once I found the DISigners forum and read the FAQ I had it at least partially figured out. Thanks so much for your encouragement, AND for making your blanks available!
> 
> One more quick question, how do you post the 'small version' of the pictures here, with the ability to click on them for the larger version/link? If I can get that figured out, I just might post mine when I get them going.
> 
> Thanks!



To post a thumbnail pic is pretty simple.  Upload the picture to your photo sharing site and then use the link option that says IMG thumb.  It usually starts with URL=http://  Here is an example...  If you need any more help please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## milliepie

jaxgatorfamily said:


> hi Milliepie!
> I'd like to add to my previous requests, hopefully they are in que?  I'm not sure if I'm requesting correctly or not, I'm really new at this!  I'd like to add the porthole from the post you did above, but can you put The Disney Fantasy instead?  We are the Prescott Family and we're sailing this June so year would be 2012.  also I love the boarding pass/ticket that you made for David above, can you make one each for Chuck, Jeannie (that's me), Benjamin and Nicolas?
> Is there a way I can edit your designs?  I feel badly to trouble you.  These are so neat!  I can't wait to make magnets out of these!  My boys will be so excited!  We saw them on doors on the last cruise and didn't know where they came from!  Now we know!
> Jeannie



I have many blanks that you can use to add your text/names to.  A lot of people use Word, paint and gimp.  Gimp is a free photo editing program you can download.  Some have photoshop and I hear is the best for designing.  I use PhotoImpact pro.  If you can use any of those, you should be able to personalize whatever you like.  Here are the rest of the designs you requested.


----------



## pkmingo

Hi Milliepie!
Could I please get boarding passes like this 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/3JZjrAwt/mashelle_boarding_pass.html?refurl=d1url

but could you change to the Magic instead of Fantasy ship?
  Departure from: Sterling, Virginia
Destination:  New York, New York  June 2012

Names:

Rick
Carol
Jerry
Dorothy
Frank
Brenda

Thanks again for all your help!

Carol


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

milliepie said:


> I have many blanks that you can use to add your text/names to.  A lot of people use Word, paint and gimp.  Gimp is a free photo editing program you can download.  Some have photoshop and I hear is the best for designing.  I use PhotoImpact pro.  If you can use any of those, you should be able to personalize whatever you like.  Here are the rest of the designs you requested.



 Love these!!    One small change though...Nicolas doesn't have an "h" in his name.  Would you mind correcting?  I'll have to play around with your blanks sometime!!  I'm very tech-illiterate though!  Can't even figure out how to do the cool signature pics that everyone has!  
Thanks again for your hard work!!  Your pixie dust makes our day/cruise so special!    Congratulations on finishing your degree!


----------



## donaldsgal

milliepie said:


> No worries.  I change or update my designs once in a while and I know that some like the old ones better.  I still have them all, so it's easy to change.



Thank you, Millie! Both of your designs for us turned out wonderfully, and you're a great artist (and seem to be a wonderful person). I appreciate you! 

Jenny


----------



## Fivepin

What am I doing wrong? why is it when I go into your 4 shared link I can only see the character mickey heads?  I've been in your 4 shared before with no problems.  Was going to look at your cruise designs and blanks.


----------



## big jack 2002

Oh, Milliepie, Thank you so much for the porthole designs.  They are just perfect.  My friends are going to love them......and, of course, I tell them that YOU designed them for them.  I hope that your last weeks of school are going well.
Thank you again.
Barbara
(Mrs. Big Jack 2002)


----------



## SillyNellie

milliepie said:


> Working on it right now.  I'll post here when done.
> 
> ETA:  Added the pics.



Oh MILLIEPIE!!!  THEY ARE PERFECT!!!
Can you see me jumping up and down over here?!  I will be printing these out and this is what I am going to give my family to tell them we are going on the cruise!  They think we are going to Jetty Park to wave goodbye to the Fantasy! They just don't realize they will be waving in the opposite direction!!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Fivepin said:


> What am I doing wrong? why is it when I go into your 4 shared link I can only see the character mickey heads?  I've been in your 4 shared before with no problems.  Was going to look at your cruise designs and blanks.



Fivepin,
I had the same problem.  Click on Milliepie's Musings in milliepie's signature.  It will take you to her blog.  The photobucket site will work then.  There are blanks in there.  I still couldn't get the 4 shared site to work.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> What am I doing wrong? why is it when I go into your 4 shared link I can only see the character mickey heads?  I've been in your 4 shared before with no problems.  Was going to look at your cruise designs and blanks.





eeyoremommy said:


> Fivepin,
> I had the same problem.  Click on Milliepie's Musings in milliepie's signature.  It will take you to her blog.  The photobucket site will work then.  There are blanks in there.  I still couldn't get the 4 shared site to work.



Not sure why it's doing that.   I tried again to update the link.  It works for me, but please let me know if it still isn't working for you and I'll try to figure something else out.  Thanks!


----------



## dbertola

It still says the link is not valid.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Thank you Millie for the awesome Double Dip Bahamas Mickey Head for the Fazzio Family, its perfect, and making us even more excited we only have 2 months to go!


----------



## alikat99

Hey Blueeyes, from your signature, it looks like you are in vacation mode, so I know that you won't get this until you get back, but I would LOVE to get one of your Grand Slam designs.

Magic
Wonder
Dream
Fantasy

And The Rodgers Family.

Thanks tons and I hope you have a fantastic vacation!!!


----------



## autgirl

Hi Milliepie!  I am so glad to see that you are currently disigning...was looking at your work on the Creative Disigns board and saw your thread was closed. I saw you are close to graduating from school...congrats!!  What an accomplishment!

Absolutely LOVE the NY/Canada oval...our first cruise is the Magic in June.  Is it possible to personalize it either at the top or bottom with The Hrenko Family or even just The Hrenko's ?  http://www.4shared.com/photo/OKrnNWW2/file.html.  If it's not too much trouble to personalize, I would love to get one for our friends too.  The Karcher Family.

Also love the Nova Scotia beach chairs...could you please do a 4 chair one for us too?  http://www.4shared.com/photo/Vok3dp7D/file.html

Buzz Lightyear-  Jerry
Pirate-  Graham
Pink Princess--Heather
Tiana green-- Susie

Also a 3 chair one
Mickey-- Richard
Minnie-- Tonya
Little Einstein ship or another Minnie-- Erin

Thank you so much!!  I also can only see your Mickey Heads under 4share, just to let you know.  So excited, can't thank you enough


----------



## ditty3199

Hi Milliepie---

EEEK!  I waited until the last minute. What are the odds of you getting to #3647 pg244 before Thursday? :scared

Plz help me????  thx


----------



## Blueyes87

alikat99 said:


> Hey Blueeyes, from your signature, it looks like you are in vacation mode, so I know that you won't get this until you get back, but I would LOVE to get one of your Grand Slam designs.
> 
> Magic
> Wonder
> Dream
> Fantasy
> 
> And The Rodgers Family.
> 
> Thanks tons and I hope you have a fantastic vacation!!!



I had a little time in between errands so I just wanted to get this out  And every Disney vacation is a fantastic vacation


----------



## alikat99

Blueyes87 said:


> I had a little time in between errands so I just wanted to get this out  And every Disney vacation is a fantastic vacation


OMGosh, it's perfect!!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## IleneF

I just LOVE all your DISigns!  I'm hoping I can make a request but not sure how to do it. We have four cabins on the June Alaska 2012 cruise. I'd love a porthole of all the characters with Cruisin' Alaska 2012 on it if possible and also the license plate with captain/sailor? Mickey with the following names:
Ilene, Murt, Michelle, Kyle, Susan, Alan, Mandy and Steve.  That would be great. If this is not the right way to request please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

Milliepie, 
I would love to have some designs of you character porthole with the following:

Disney Dream 2013 
Mary Ann

Disney Dream 2013
Joanna

Disney Dream 2013  
Tara 

Whenever you have a chance as I (unfortunately) have plenty of time before my cruise.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Blueyes87

Ok so I just wanted to note that I will not be on for the next week as I am leaving on my cruise today  So any requests for me, if any, will not be filled until after April 1.  See ya guys when I get back


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

Blueyes87 said:


> Ok so I just wanted to note that I will not be on for the next week as I am leaving on my cruise today  So any requests for me, if any, will not be filled until after April 1.  See ya guys when I get back



Have a wonderful time.  I would love to see your cabin door!!


----------



## OURHOUSE610

Could I request this graphic with the dates of July 21 - 28. It's a date change only.
Many thanks.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/OQdk9Wz8/file.html


----------



## goterps1986

Fixed the chairs for you and added the surfboards. 




Thanks Milliepie!  These are absolutely perfect.  You are the best!!  We leave in 11 days!!!


----------



## HallsofVA

milliepie said:


> I tried to find a good pic of the ship, but once I added it to the pic it looks kind of off to me. What do you think?



Thank you!

Yeah, the first 1 does looks a little off.  Not sure if the cloud in the middle is throwing it off or not, but it's sort of like the ship is bent a bit in the middle.  I like the 2nd one though, since it doesn't have the cloud drawing attention to that one spot on the ship.  And it looked great when printed!  Thanks again!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Originally Posted by ge0rgette2  
Does anyone do regular things -- just looking for a Pajama Party sticker or something to put on a clipboard I'm making as party favors.

I would want something like "Caitlin's 9th Birthday 2012" with a pajama party background or something similiar.. It has to be about 5x7.

Thanks!
happy weekend!
Georgette


----------



## Cathy718

Hi Millie I love your work and was wondering if you are currently making names fills and doing the beach chairs?  If you are can you please make these for me?

Stan - Mickey
Cathy - Chip and Dale
Allison - Tigger
Caity - Tinkerbell

If you can do the beach chairs the names are above and we are sailing on the Fantasy if that matters


Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## DaisyDuckLVR

Milliepie,

I love your designs!  Can I please get 2 beach chairs with the Mickey and Goofy clouds and Dream in the sky. For the chairs can I please get a Donald chair with the name Trevor and a Daisy one with Meredith on it?  Thank you so much. I'm so excited about using your design on our door. Your work is amazing!

Thank you!


----------



## jilljill

ge0rgette2 said:


> Originally Posted by ge0rgette2
> Does anyone do regular things -- just looking for a Pajama Party sticker or something to put on a clipboard I'm making as party favors.
> 
> I would want something like "Caitlin's 9th Birthday 2012" with a pajama party background or something similiar.. It has to be about 5x7.
> 
> Thanks!
> happy weekend!
> Georgette



Have you looked on the Creative DISsign boards?


----------



## ge0rgette2

Yea.


----------



## cruisecrasher

LeslieS:




Fivepin:






















SillieNellie:















MrsScooby:



And we're going to call me done at that.
I'm sorry (again) for taking forever on these (again)
Just wish I had more time and a better computer...now off to do last minute prep on that kids choir musical.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I so need to quit my job.


----------



## Disney_fans

Milliepie,

Congratulations on finishing your degree!  That's a wonderful accomplishment and to think you did it raising kids and finding time to make these wonderful designs is amazing.  My family will be cruising with some friends to Alaska next month.  It will be their first Disney cruise, so I want to help decorate their door.  I would greatly appreciate it if you could do name fills for the following:

Friends
--------
Mike - Mickey Mouse
Jen - Goofy
Hailey - Pluto
Reese - Selena Gomez

Us
---
Michelle - Tigger
Sheila - Mickey Mouse
Jordan - Pluto
Cameron - Donald Duck

Thanks again for all your time.  I really love your work.


----------



## blkbarbie99

Hi Ladies, I made a request on Saturday on the last thread...I didn't know about this one. This is our first cruise and we are very excited!!

I would like the Beach Chairs if possible..i'm cruising on Sunday April 1, 2012 on the Disney Dream to Nassau. 

Our names are:

LaShawna 
Nicole

If you have time for extras maybe even something that has our names on it with "our first cruise" or something like that. Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## milliepie

jaxgatorfamily said:


> Love these!!    One small change though...Nicolas doesn't have an "h" in his name.  Would you mind correcting?  I'll have to play around with your blanks sometime!!  I'm very tech-illiterate though!  Can't even figure out how to do the cool signature pics that everyone has!
> Thanks again for your hard work!!  Your pixie dust makes our day/cruise so special!    Congratulations on finishing your degree!



Thanks!  Sorry about the spelling error.  Sometimes my brain sends signals to my fingers on how it thinks things should be spelled.


----------



## milliepie

Here are posts 3542 and 3543 from thread 6.  



			
				tink.belle13 said:
			
		

> Hello Milliepie. I loved the items you did for my cruise in 2011 and I am looking for a few other personalized items for my upcoming trip. I am hoping to get:
> 
> a mickey head with a birthday hat with the name Michael
> a name fill for Michael in alice in wonderland (either version)
> 
> thank you













			
				aqmom said:
			
		

> I am soooo thankful that you posted where you were with regard to requests because I went back to that page and love, love, love the graphic with the chairs on deck and the dolphins jumping in the background (page 227). My birthday girl daughter can not wait to swim with the dolphins! How perfect is that image!?!? May I add that to my request on page 232? Again- no rush at all! Cruise is not for a year.
> 
> Amelia (birthday girl) - loves Aurora and Donal Duck (whichever you can do)
> Analise (big sister) - loves Belle and I say if not possible, give her Goofy just to get her (-:
> Cole - Mickey
> Julie - Minnie
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

For posts 3548, 3568, 3575



			
				Tinkified said:
			
		

> Thanks for for all your great work! Could you do the deck chairs with the lighthouse in the background for me with the names Werner, Michelle, Eric, Emily and Erin?
> 
> Thanks!!










-------------------------------------------------------------------------
This was requested but can't find the post.  Here is the blank and one for the Smith's.  













			
				nin8jc said:
			
		

> could I get this one saying:
> 
> Celebrating 19 Fantastic Years of Marriage
> with the names Joe & Annette
> 
> we are going on the Fantasy in April perhaps you could us a play on the word "Fantastic"
> 
> Thank you!












			
				dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> Millie Pie, could I please request the deck chairs with the Mexican Riviera back drop and the names Ken and Sue and Disney Wonder 2012 on the live preserver. Friends of ours are going on a Mexican Riviera cruise in November and I want to surprise them with some magnets.
> 
> Corinna











			
				atet said:
			
		

> Hi, I really loved this personalize beach towels and mickey heads. Can you also make one for me, please? I would really appreciate it. Thanks. I also love the Mickey heads that say's, "so an so family". Our Family name is Cagadoc, Aldrin, Theresa, Luc and Hannah. Thank you.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Milliepie,

Do you have a KTTW blank?

Thanks


----------



## StephSalyer

Hi Milliepie!
You have designed some very cute things for me in the past and I love your work!  I am wanting to make some room decorations for my sister's upcoming trip  and I would like your permission to use some of your Mickey Head blanks.  Also, your link to your 4shared account is not working.  If you don't mind, can you give me a link to your blank Mickey Heads?  This is for a WDW land trip.  lol

Thanks so much!
Steph


----------



## jaxgatorfamily

milliepie said:


> Thanks!  Sorry about the spelling error.  Sometimes my brain sends signals to my fingers on how it thinks things should be spelled.



No worries!!  Thanks for fixing it!  I really appreciate your hard work!


----------



## MrsScooby

cruisecrasher said:


> MrsScooby:
> 
> 
> 
> And we're going to call me done at that.
> I'm sorry (again) for taking forever on these (again)
> Just wish I had more time and a better computer...now off to do last minute prep on that kids choir musical.
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I so need to quit my job.



Thanks so much
You really have helped to make our cruises special as I could never do this on my own


----------



## milliepie

For posts 3581, 3582 and 3587



			
				DISNEYGAMMIE said:
			
		

> Hi, could I please get the beach chairs with the ship in the background?
> 
> Disney Dream 2012
> Gammie
> Poppy
> Aubrie
> Angelice
> Leann
> Shawn
> 
> Thank you!










			
				Scooffer said:
			
		

> Hi Millie, how is school? My husband worked FT, with babies at home and went to school FT... crazy! But, worth it  Thanks for all you do on these disigns, my boys love them so much! We are leaving for POFQ mid april and I wanted to make one more set of shirts for all of us (I promise to post pics!)
> 
> I was going to use your Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Pluto heads 4 in a row with no words for DH:
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/HKCsfWu-/Goofyvestmh.html
> 
> Then the toy story ones for DS3 (Buzz, Woody, Jesse and Lotso)
> 
> I would LOVE 4 princesses (any 4) but did not see them
> 
> and DS5 really wants Phineas and Ferb.
> 
> Do you have any of these??
> 
> Thanks,
> Julie



School is getting busy.  Leaves me less time to get on here.  Yes, crazy, but definitely worth it.  I would love to see pics!  Let me know if you need any changes.  


















			
				Carmouse10 said:
			
		

> Wow, these are awesome!
> 
> Would you make me two of the Pluto birthday heads? One with John and one with Derrick.
> 
> Thanks for your kindness.



No problem


----------



## milliepie

eeyoremommy said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Do you have a KTTW blank?
> 
> Thanks



I have a few.  













DCL daisy room key 001.jpg


----------



## cbelcdn

If you have time we would are cruising May 12 on Fantasy - would love to have 4 beach chairs -  Steve, Kalyn, Michelle, Lindsay.     - with life preserver with Fantasy 2012.
thanks so much!  Your work is incredible and your efforts here for strangers is admirable!
Michelle


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> What am I doing wrong? why is it when I go into your 4 shared link I can only see the character mickey heads?  I've been in your 4 shared before with no problems.  Was going to look at your cruise designs and blanks.




I fixed my links, tested them and they work now!


----------



## milliepie

ditty3199 said:


> Hi Milliepie---
> 
> EEEK!  I waited until the last minute. What are the odds of you getting to #3647 pg244 before Thursday? :scared
> 
> Plz help me????  thx



No worries!  I can do these in the morning for you.


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> ]



Thanks so much. We are staying with those friends before our Hawaii cruise and one of them is very interested in my magnets. Now I can give them their own magnet for their next cruise.

Corinna


----------



## eeyoremommy

Thanks milliepie.  

Now that the link is fixed with 4shared, I would have found them.  I appreciate your time.  I figure I can save you some time this way (by using the blanks).

Sherry


----------



## aqmom

milliepie said:


> Here are posts 3542 and 3543 from thread 6.



Thanks, Millie!  I love this!!!


----------



## emtmom0104

Can someone please make me the mickey globe head with Disney magic April 30-may 3 4 day cruise to Bahamas???


----------



## Stacey6274

Hello - does anyone on here make candy wrapper for hersheys and Kit Kats???  i got them 2 years ago and forget who 

If someone wouldn't mind - I need them for a cruise...if anyone does them I will give you details - thanks in advance!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Stacey6274 said:


> Hello - does anyone on here make candy wrapper for hersheys and Kit Kats???  i got them 2 years ago and forget who
> 
> If someone wouldn't mind - I need them for a cruise...if anyone does them I will give you details - thanks in advance!!!



We can't buy/sell stuff on the boards.


----------



## jilljill

Look at Part 7 of the Magnet thread.  There's a link in Milliepie's signature for her files and I noticed this morning she has candy bar wrappers in one of the files.  


eta:  I merged your thread with the magnet thread so you can easily find it and request your designs.


----------



## SaratogaShan

Your work is beautiful!!!

We are cruising June 9th on the Fantasy.  If you have time, I would love to have 4 beach chairs - Ed, Shan, Alex, Ashlyn - with Fantasy 2012 on the life preserver.


Thanks so much!
Shan


----------



## Stacey6274

Thank you for your help Jill!

No buying or selling here - last time someone maybe Millie made me chipmunk candy wrappers for my FE gifts - they were awesome!  i will make a reques to Millie.  thanks again!


----------



## Stacey6274

Hello to all you creative folks,  Can one of you make me a teacup from B&B - my dd is being a Teacup in her school play and I would love to get a magnet for our cabin door with the teacup to say our #1 teacup!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi Millipie,

My husband and I just finalized our plans to go on the 2 night NY Cruise to Nowhere in June.  This is the cruise that sails out by the Statue of Liberty and then just sails around for two nights out in the Atlantic.  

If you have time, I was wondering if you would mind working your magic to combine two of your designs into one?  If so, I will share it with the 30+ families on our meet thread who could also use it (I'll remind them it is for personal use only, not for profit!).  I was hoping you could take one of your plain life preserver images (preserver.png in your 4shared) and then put one of your NY Statue of liberty mickey heads into the middle of it.  The image I really like is the NYCmh.jpg one in your 4shared.  It is the one of statue of liberty crown on the mickey ear with the skyline of NYC in it.  If it would fit, the blank middle bottom section of that life preserver could say "Cruise to Nowhere" and then a second line centered underneath with the  cruise dates: June 15-17, 2012   

Thank you Millipie!!!

Beth


----------



## wolfepack

Greetings MilliePie,

I can't remember if I had asked you this previously or not so if I did, I apologize in advance.

I have been all over the Disboard threads looking for a shirt design.
I am looking for a cool pirate shirt design for our May 3rd Crusie on the Dream.
I know you do outstanding work on all that I have seen and I wasn't sure if you did shirt designs.

Thanks,

Wolfepack


----------



## jilljill

wolfepack said:


> Greetings MilliePie,
> 
> I can't remember if I had asked you this previously or not so if I did, I apologize in advance.
> 
> I have been all over the Disboard threads looking for a shirt design.
> I am looking for a cool pirate shirt design for our May 3rd Crusie on the Dream.
> I know you do outstanding work on all that I have seen and I wasn't sure if you did shirt designs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wolfepack



Have you looked thru milliepie's 2 files she has linked in her signature?  You could start there and see what designs she already has and if one would work for what you want to do with it.


----------



## wolfepack

jilljill said:


> Have you looked thru milliepie's 2 files she has linked in her signature?  You could start there and see what designs she already has and if one would work for what you want to do with it.



Thanks JillJill...

I will look over there and see what I can find.


----------



## ditty3199

milliepie said:


> No worries!  I can do these in the morning for you.



Milliepie---
THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!  I REALLY appreciate this!!!  You have saved my life!!


----------



## milliepie

Ditty3199 said:
			
		

> Milliepie---
> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!! I REALLY appreciate this!!! You have saved my life!!





milliepie said:


> No worries!  I can do these in the morning for you.



Sorry took a bit longer than I hoped.  Here they are.    Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## blkbarbie99

Hi Ladies, we are leaving for our roadtrip tomorrow afternoon and I won't have access to my printer and magnetic paper so you can disregard my request from over the weekend. For our next trip...I will make my request at least a month before!! Thanks..you ladies do such nice work!!!


----------



## ditty3199

milliepie said:


> Sorry took a bit longer than I hoped.  Here they are.    Hope you have a great trip!



Thank you so much!!!  You are a lifesaver!!!!!


----------



## IleneF

IleneF said:


> I just LOVE all your DISigns!  I'm hoping I can make a request but not sure how to do it. We have four cabins on the June Alaska 2012 cruise. I'd love a porthole of all the characters with Cruisin' Alaska 2012 on it if possible and also the license plate with captain/sailor? Mickey with the following names:
> Ilene, Murt, Michelle, Kyle, Susan, Alan, Mandy and Steve.  That would be great. If this is not the right way to request please let me know.  Thanks!



Bump this request because...
I realized I didn't address this request to anyone specifically!  It's for Milliepie!  IF you could provide a blank for the license plates I think I could do those but not the portholes.  Also a porthole of the Mickey/Minnie overlooking setting sun with the words Mandy :heart: Steve and another with Ilene :heart: Murt for Anniversary celebrations! Please and Thank you!


----------



## tink.belle13

milliepie said:


> Here are posts 3542 and 3543 from thread 6.




Thank you again Milliepie. They are awesome and can wait to use them rincess


----------



## mzwats

These Disney magnets are so cool, but we are going on Royal Carribean.  I am new to posting, but was wondering if someone could tell me where I can find non-Disney theme items.

It's my daughters first cruise and I would love to surprise them with a decoration on the door.  Also, my oldest is turning 10 when we are on the cruse - any ideas!!! Help! 

I hope I am doing this right


----------



## Norm1

Milliepie.

Perfect!! Thank you so much.


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

I'm only reposting (bumping?) because it looks like I needed to ask a specific person?  I'm asking for Milliepie to do these for me!
Thanks again in advance for all your hard work!!  





FreemanFamily2001 said:


> Hi you guys!
> I'm super new but think I have it figured out and have a few magnets I would like done.  (It's for our family and a family we're traveling  with-a surprise for them).
> I would appreciate anything you can do to help!!  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> I don't have specific links but hopefully by describing you guys can come up with something cute!  I'm not picky!
> 
> Mickey head filled with princesses lined up and the name Madelyn on it.
> 
> Mickey head with Rupunzel and the name Lily on it.
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean name fill for Ashton.
> 
> Phinneas & Ferb name fill for Blaze.
> 
> Star Wars (not Mickey Characters) name fill for Hunter.
> 
> Any kind of cool design (can be Mickey head) that has the Dream in it, May 6, 2012 and says The Freemans
> 
> Any kind of cool design that has the Dream in it, May 6, 2012 and says The Loar Family  (they can be the same)
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for ANY help you guys!  You do such awesome work!


----------



## CrusingFamily4

Hi Milliepie,  
I have been reading the boards for quite some time, and I've also been attempting the magnets.  Key word- attempting.  I love your work.  If possible, could you please help!  I was hoping for portholes that are posted above with the individual names, and then a final one as our family and the grandparents.  If you could please do:

1. Mickie mouse with the name Gord
2. Minnie Mouse with the name Nicole 
3. Cinderella with the name Brooklyn 
4. Snow white with the name Paige.  
5. A porthole family one with "McQueen family."  
6. A Happy Birthday, Grandma.  (We are completely open to design).  The grandparents are traveling with us and grandma is celebrating a birthday on board!
7. Beach chairs with the name Paul and Yvonne
8. Beach chairs with the name Ian and Janis
9. A porthole family one with Goofy and Daisy Duck saying "The grandparents"

We are sailing on the Disney Fantasy (for Western) and the Disney Wonder for Alaska (July 16th, 2012).  Thank you so much in advance.  It is very much appreciated!


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

Hey Millie! Just discovered you were doing these again and would love to get a few from you but would need them in 3 weeks. Is that going to be possible? Thanks so much for all you do!!!

1. Disney Fantasy - April 28  -May 5, 2012 - Western
http://www.4shared.com/photo/YMgyMYZy/august_18_fantasy_western.html

2. Disney Fantasy 2012 - both pink chairs, Heather & Kaylee
http://www.4shared.com/photo/rFShasVm/Omari_Pam_Denise_Louise__beach.html

3. For this one I wanted a "Mommy & Daughter" one with Heather & Kaylee
http://www.4shared.com/photo/s7cwnlwR/savannah_leslee_bff_skulls2.html

4. April 28 - May 5, 2012
http://www.4shared.com/photo/OQdk9Wz8/file.html

5. April 28 - May 5, 2012 instead of Maiden Voyage can you put Mommy/Daughter cruise? 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/pLUHfKhU/file.html

6. Heather & Kaylee (girly color boards?) 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jPGh2nZj/Jason_Tracey_surf_stitch.html

and finally...

7. Can you do this for the Fantasy 4/28 - 5/5 2012 for the Western Caribbean? 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1wIQQl0X/mediterranean_itinearary_mh_ma.html

Thanks again!!!


----------



## eblong

Here is a magnet for the Fantasy.  This edition is for Inaugural voyages of the ship.  There are two forms of the magnet

General Use (no names, etc) and ready for use:





Capable of being tailored with names, dates, etc:  





If you want a personalized version, please give me some notice, and I will create it and PM you with a link when it is ready for pickup. Please provide me the names you want (the sample shows 2 - there can be more, if needed) and dates (if wanted) 

Two notes:   


We will not be responding to any requests for the next week or so - we are on the Fantasy's maiden voyage.
This is our first attempt at providing personalized stuff.  I will need a few weeks notice to provide the personalized version.


----------



## SaratogaShan

SaratogaShan said:


> Your work is beautiful!!!
> 
> We are cruising June 9th on the Fantasy.  If you have time, I would love to have 4 beach chairs - Ed, Shan, Alex, Ashlyn - with Fantasy 2012 on the life preserver.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shan



Sorry!  Did not realize I needed to ask a specific person.  This is for Milliepie!

Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

eblong said:


> Here is a magnet for the Fantasy.  This edition is for Inaugural voyages of the ship.  There are two forms of the magnet
> 
> General Use (no names, etc) and ready for use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capable of being tailored with names, dates, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a personalized version, please give me some notice, and I will create it and PM you with a link when it is ready for pickup. Please provide me the names you want (the sample shows 2 - there can be more, if needed) and dates (if wanted)
> 
> Two notes:
> 
> 
> We will not be responding to any requests for the next week or so - we are on the Fantasy's maiden voyage.
> This is our first attempt at providing personalized stuff.  I will need a few weeks notice to provide the personalized version.



I'm sure you've already caught the spelling error: "inaugural" !  Cool design!


----------



## eblong

tinkerbelltwins said:


> I'm sure you've already caught the spelling error: "inaugural" !  Cool design!


Actually, my brain is on overload as we prepare to fly out to catch the Fantasy.  Thanks for the quick catch.  It's fixed (as you can see)


----------



## mzwats

Love it!!!


----------



## TeenaS

Was wondering if someone could make up something that I can give to everybody attending my daughter's wedding on board the Fantasy.  We'd like it to show Mickey and Minnie as a bride and groom plus something about "We're here for the Wedding of Jeanne and Brian" and then also a picture of the Fantasy and "Eastern Caribbean June 15, 2013".  I think it will look fantastic if everybody attending the wedding on the Fantasy has this sign on their door.  Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## JessRx

These graphics are so great!  I hope you are having fun on board right now...I can tell you that there are tons of folks ready to wave with their Micky Hands!  Post pics of all your graphics you saw around the ship (I bet there are lots).
Bon Voyage


----------



## We Love the Mouse!

Millpie,

Can you make the name Ashleigh in this same style?  Ali zebra fill.png 

Thanks so much!

Ami


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hi Milliepie, glad to see you back . I love your new disigns Can I please request the following?
1.Black/white mickey&minnie in porthole, instead of "our first cruise" I'd like it to say Joel and Dawn.
2.Porthole with the whole gang...The Hickman Family 2013
3.Porthole w/minnie and clouds.....Evalie
4.DCL captain mickey license plates for
Joel, Dawn, Maddie, Rogan, Evie
5.Grand Cayman with our names scattered about...Joel, Dawn, Rogan, Maddie, Evie. and 2013
6.Disney cruise Mickey Beach w/mick,minn,goofy..."Feb25-Mar2 2013"
That's it for now No hurry , Thanks Milliepie


----------



## milliepie

Hey guys, 

Sorry I've been MIA.  I have had one heck of a week.  Big homework assignments were due and then I got into a car accident a couple of days ago.  Everyone is ok, just took off my rear bumper and dented my rear door.  I have to finish up my assignments today and then take my car into the shop tomorrow and I'll be back designing again after that.  I hope I didn't miss anyone's trip and If I did, I'm so sorry but I know you will have a fab time!  See you all really soon!  Have a great day!


----------



## DisneyDee27

milliepie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.  I have had one heck of a week.  Big homework assignments were due and then I got into a car accident a couple of days ago.  Everyone is ok, just took off my rear bumper and dented my rear door.  I have to finish up my assignments today and then take my car into the shop tomorrow and I'll be back designing again after that.  I hope I didn't miss anyone's trip and If I did, I'm so sorry but I know you will have a fab time!  See you all really soon!  Have a great day!



I'm glad you and your family are ok 
 I would also like to add that you are doing a great job at juggling school and creating Disney Art. 
Thanks for the great DISigns  
Dee


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.  I have had one heck of a week.  Big homework assignments were due and then I got into a car accident a couple of days ago.  Everyone is ok, just took off my rear bumper and dented my rear door.  I have to finish up my assignments today and then take my car into the shop tomorrow and I'll be back designing again after that.  I hope I didn't miss anyone's trip and If I did, I'm so sorry but I know you will have a fab time!  See you all really soon!  Have a great day!



I am glad that everybody is OK.

Corinna


----------



## Rai's Mommy

milliepie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.  I have had one heck of a week.  Big homework assignments were due and then I got into a car accident a couple of days ago.  Everyone is ok, just took off my rear bumper and dented my rear door.  I have to finish up my assignments today and then take my car into the shop tomorrow and I'll be back designing again after that.  I hope I didn't miss anyone's trip and If I did, I'm so sorry but I know you will have a fab time!  See you all really soon!  Have a great day!




Glad that you are all ok!  Best of luck with the homework assignments!


----------



## Melrose239

Flattery will get you everywhere right   Ha ha...  I hear that you are the one to talk to for personalized images!  We are doing our very first Disney Cruise in 3 weeks and I just got onto the boards for the first time a few nights ago.. I had no idea about the door stuff and the FE things..  man am I in a mad rush now!!  We are doing the Apr 22 Wonder to the MR...  I am so excited... are you still able to do some images?  ANything personalized will work since I am so late in the game... the porthole nameplates I love.. but really anything works...

We are:
Mark (Dad) likes Donald
Melissa (Mom) likes Daisy
Noah (age 10)  Pluto
Caleb (age 7) Goofy

Matt (dad);  Mickey
GIna (mom); MInnie
Katie (1 1/2 yrs); Baby Minnie

Anything you can do is so appreciated!!

~~Melrose


----------



## ilovetexas

milliepie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.  I have had one heck of a week.  Big homework assignments were due and then I got into a car accident a couple of days ago.  Everyone is ok, just took off my rear bumper and dented my rear door.  I have to finish up my assignments today and then take my car into the shop tomorrow and I'll be back designing again after that.  I hope I didn't miss anyone's trip and If I did, I'm so sorry but I know you will have a fab time!  See you all really soon!  Have a great day!



Sorry about your car but glad everyone's okay!  I sympathize about the homework, I've been avoiding mine for a week and now I'm in trouble.  Take care of you and yours....we'll be here when you get back.


----------



## tink.belle13

I am glad you are ok after your accident. I was trying to print the "Michael Alice in Wonderland" name fill but it keeps coming out really distorted and maybe its just me printing them wrong but any help is greatly appreciated. 

I was also wondering if you had time to put a quick border around Michael's as the ones you made for me and my mom have them. It doesn't have to be anything too fancy but if you can't I understand. We love them so much we have used them 3 times since and even have them on you fridge during the non cruise time lol.


Thanks a bunch


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Millipie, Sorry about your car but so glad that no one was hurt.  Sending you special pixie dust from my house to yours!

Beth


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.  I have had one heck of a week.  Big homework assignments were due and then I got into a car accident a couple of days ago.  Everyone is ok, just took off my rear bumper and dented my rear door.  I have to finish up my assignments today and then take my car into the shop tomorrow and I'll be back designing again after that.  I hope I didn't miss anyone's trip and If I did, I'm so sorry but I know you will have a fab time!  See you all really soon!  Have a great day!



So sorry to hear of your accident ! Best wishes for school !!


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Do most of you print off your graphics from your home computer onto paper or do you take them to the store and print them as pictures on that kind of paper?  After your print off your things do you laminate them before putting the magnets on them?  Just trying to figure out the best way to do them?  
If you DO laminate them, where do you take them?  I know our UPS store does them here but they're like $2.50 a page for an 8 x 11 size and didn't know if there was anywhere else that does them cheaper or if I should just buy my own machine for that price?
Thanks for ANY help!!


----------



## breakingd_awn

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> Do most of you print off your graphics from your home computer onto paper or do you take them to the store and print them as pictures on that kind of paper?  After your print off your things do you laminate them before putting the magnets on them?  Just trying to figure out the best way to do them?
> If you DO laminate them, where do you take them?  I know our UPS store does them here but they're like $2.50 a page for an 8 x 11 size and didn't know if there was anywhere else that does them cheaper or if I should just buy my own machine for that price?
> Thanks for ANY help!!



I buy cardstock and print them off myself. Wal-mart has a laminator for around $20 which works really well. I've used mine for 4years now. After you laminate then stick on the magnets, I usually get the roll of magnets and just cut off the pieces I want. Then I put them between heavy books for a day or so. That way you know they are on there really good


----------



## autgirl

I made my first magnets this week!  I printed mine at home using white cardstock.  I laminated them using an 8x10 laminating pouch I bought at Walmart.  Very easy to use!  Before I laminated them, I wrote on the back 
"Stolen from cabin ____"  Most of mine are personalized, but not all, and I read that tip somewhere on here and thought it was a great idea!  I also bought a roll of magnetic tape that came on a tape dispenser, just like regular scotch tape...nothing to peel off and it's very thin and sticks well.  I think I bought it at Hobby Lobby but it could have been Michael's or Walmart.  

I saw the $20 laminator at Walmart...good it know it works well; I may have to invest in one!


----------



## Minnie321

I also used white card stock and bought the laminating machine from Walmart. The only thing I didn't do was buy the pouches from Walmart because SAMs had a pack of 200 pouches for $20. They were not the scotch brand but they worked just the same. I even went back and bought another pack incase they stop carrying them!


----------



## CrusingFamily4

Millipie... Sorry to hear about the car accident. You are busy!  Wow.  I thought I was busy as a twin mom.  :s  Glad to hear everyone is doing well.  Thank you again for assisting me with the graphics.


----------



## Cathy718

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> Do most of you print off your graphics from your home computer onto paper or do you take them to the store and print them as pictures on that kind of paper?  After your print off your things do you laminate them before putting the magnets on them?  Just trying to figure out the best way to do them?
> If you DO laminate them, where do you take them?  I know our UPS store does them here but they're like $2.50 a page for an 8 x 11 size and didn't know if there was anywhere else that does them cheaper or if I should just buy my own machine for that price?
> Thanks for ANY help!!



I also bought a laminator at BJ's Wholesale for $19.99.  The pouches there were very reasonable (under $10.00) for 50 letter size pouches and it works really well.  I heard that Costco has the same one.


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Thanks guys!  I had seen them (laminating machines) at Target, I just wasn't sure what was going to be my best deal price wise!!  
I will laminate for sure and I have a bunch of magnet stuff here so I'll use those and follow your tips!!  
I especially love the tip to write "Stolen from Room..." before I laminate!


----------



## Pappert

Hi!  I have a question.  How can you make a t-shirt out of these designs?  I wanted to make a t-shirt with the Disney Fantasy Ship and the dates.  Has anyone ever made a t-shirt out of these designs and how did you do it?  Thanks!!


----------



## KBT35

Pappert said:


> Hi!  I have a question.  How can you make a t-shirt out of these designs?  I wanted to make a t-shirt with the Disney Fantasy Ship and the dates.  Has anyone ever made a t-shirt out of these designs and how did you do it?  Thanks!!



You just print the image to iron on transferrable paper!


----------



## MTmomma

Pappert said:


> Hi!  I have a question.  How can you make a t-shirt out of these designs?  I wanted to make a t-shirt with the Disney Fantasy Ship and the dates.  Has anyone ever made a t-shirt out of these designs and how did you do it?  Thanks!!



I used Iron on transfers for a test t-shirt, but aparently my printer sucks, because the black ink just turned muddy when the shirt was washed.  I have used the rest of the transfer paper to make the name badges on our FE, and other items like that, but nothing that is going to be washed. Not really sure if it IS my printer or not, because others have great luck with Amys transfers.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have had a bunch of t shirts done with designs from here through Vista Print.

Corinna


----------



## GOOFY D

Hi I would love to get some designs made for magnets.  We will be on the Fantasy in june could you please make...

Disney Fantasy porthole Plates

Kanga & Roo-Maryann
Jedi Mickey-Colin
Goofy-Steve
Minnie-Julie
Doug-Courtney

Auburn Tigers ears(in post #10)-Courtney

New Orleans Saints ears-Who Dat

Fantasy boat scene of some sort-Dorazio Family 7th disney cruise
   (same)                                 - Maryann 3rd disney cruise


----------



## dthogue

Milliepie,

I was looking at your files and would like to make the following requests:

Disney Cruise Line - Journal Pages:

- Can you do one for the Port of Miami like the Port of Los Angeles one?

 - Could I get the "atseadayblankjournalpage.jpg" with all lines (no wording in the body)

 - a page for the port of Caratagena

- a page for the port of Panama Canal


Thanks so much - your journal pages are wonderful!


----------



## Holly J

Hi Milliepie,

I'm so sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope they get your car fixed and back to you quickly!

When you have time could I have please the following made?  I am in no rush as you can see by my cruise dates.

Our First Disney Cruise - October 2012 - The Johnson Family with Finding Nemo characters in background

Princess Jenna's Magic Cruise - with all the princesses or as many as possible

Pic of Magic that saysDisney Magic - October 6 - 13, 2012 - Caribbean Cruise - Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel

Minnie head with Minnie on side and the name Jenna on it.

Mickey head with Goofy on side and the name Buddy on it

Minnie head with Daisy on side and the name Holly on it

3 Beach chairs on a beach with ship in background.  Names on chairs - Jenna, Buddy, and Holly

Gang of 5 head in a port hole with The Johnson's at the top

Arial - Under the sea. Under the sea.  Darling it's better down where it's wetter.  Take it from me. The Magic - October 2012

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## tiggerb

Milliepie ~

Bummer about the car accident, but happy to hear no serious injuries.  I will have requests in the future (just not ready yet).  You did a great job for me back in '09 and I appreciate all the time you take in doing things for soooo many of us! 

Wishing for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Blueyes87

GOOFY D said:


> Hi I would love to get some designs made for magnets.  We will be on the Fantasy in june could you please make...
> 
> Disney Fantasy porthole Plates
> 
> Kanga & Roo-Maryann
> Jedi Mickey-Colin
> Goofy-Steve
> Minnie-Julie
> Doug-Courtney
> 
> *Auburn Tigers ears(in post #10)-Courtney
> 
> New Orleans Saints ears-Who Dat*
> 
> Fantasy boat scene of some sort-Dorazio Family 7th disney cruise
> (same)                                 - Maryann 3rd disney cruise



I know the other requests are for Milliepie but the auburn tigers is mine and I didn't have a saints one but I made this one for you if you like it.  If you like the look of the other sports heads then just let me know and I'll make a saints one like that


----------



## TeenaS

Blueyes87 said:


> I know the other requests are for Milliepie but the auburn tigers is mine and I didn't have a saints one but I made this one for you if you like it.  If you like the look of the other sports heads then just let me know and I'll make a saints one like that



My request earlier was for anybody that could make one.  I appreciate all of your talent.  I wish I could do this stuff!!!  I'd have to mortgage my house to pay for all the magnetic stuff and laminating though!!!

I really appeciate everyone's help with my daughter's wedding signs for the guests' doors.


----------



## GOOFY D

Thank you so much for making those for me. My daughter goes to Auburn and she is going to love it.  And the Saints ears look great. Thanks again.


----------



## GOOFY D

see post 154  Thanks


----------



## scooffer

School is getting busy.  Leaves me less time to get on here.  Yes, crazy, but definitely worth it.  I would love to see pics!  Let me know if you need any changes.  












  [/QUOTE]



THESE ARE PERFECT!!!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH ( I know I am screaming, but I am so excited!!!))


----------



## JBeanBunny

I have a tall order for any DIS-igner(s) willing to take the task!

I'm marrying my DF on the Dream in September  and I need a wedding logo that I can iron-on transfer onto my guests favor bags, that can also double as a door magnet for everyone's rooms! I've got about 50 guests coming, and being able to tie the door magnet with the favor bags would be a fantastic touch! My DM is coming at the end of this month to help me with crafting, and I'd like to get started by then.

 Here are the details-
I'd like to to say something like: Jillian & Michael's Wedding Cruise
We're sailing the Disney Dream
09/13/12-09/16/12 are the sail dates...

I would like something that's a bit more "Adult" since we only have 2 children attending. I don't particularly want any characters, but if Mickey and Minnie can be done in a classy way, I'd be willing to consider it. I'm open to a few different ideas. (Milliepie made my family very nice life preserver magnets before with a beautiful cruiseliner graphic in the middle, sailing into the sunset.) Consider the theming of the Dream, it's very art-deco, classic, old timey yet timeless... I like the typical DCL coloring of Red, Blue, Black, White, and Gold. My favor bags are royal blue, so the iron on transfer will be put onto white fabric and sewn to the blue bags, so keep that in mind when choosing colors 

I would love to have two or three options to choose from, and if more than one DIS-igner want to tackle this task, I would be forever grateful!  Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

Exp.626Stitch said:
			
		

> Hi Millie,
> 
> I've been lurking on here admiring the amazing designs you have created for everyone and decided I'm going to decorate our door on our Fantasy trip in April.
> 
> If you could make us the following designs, I would be incredibly grateful
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/C3LFqJf...l?refurl=d1url
> Disney Fantasy 2012, Jason on the Mickey chair, Tracey on the Minnie
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/cxw4FXB...l?refurl=d1url
> Fantasy in left ear, 2012 on right.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/2n_SQ19...l?refurl=d1url
> Jason and Tracey
> 
> Thank-you very much!!!!



A pleasure.  














			
				DVCMagic966 said:
			
		

> Hi Milliepie, I would love to have you personalize some magnets for our Disney Cruise on the Magic.
> Perry Ears with the Name Bill
> Tink Ears with the Name Hope
> Boston Red Sox Ears if possible with Name Billy
> Magic Ears with New York 8 day Itinerary with the Name Chonka's
> What happens on the Magic Stays on the Magic
> 
> Thanks so much, Hope



I'll be back to post the rest soon.


----------



## Disney mam

Hi Milliepie, 

 I know you are busy and so I was wondering if it would be okay for me to put my kids names on a couple of your Mickey heads.  I can do it myself, but wanted to ask if you were okay with me using your stuff first.

Also, I wanted to do a joint image for DH & myself.

Thanks 

Rhian


----------



## milliepie

Disney mam said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I know you are busy and so I was wondering if it would be okay for me to put my kids names on a couple of your Mickey heads.  I can do it myself, but wanted to ask if you were okay with me using your stuff first.
> 
> Also, I wanted to do a joint image for DH & myself.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rhian



Absolutely.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## milliepie

juliebug1997 said:
			
		

> Milliepie,
> 
> Your designs are amazing!!!! I have a couple of requests.
> 
> #1: I really like the names that have Mickey ears on the first letter and the top is red and the bottom is black. Can you do that as Donald instead? Just wondering. Either way, I would like to have a Bill and a Julie.
> 
> #2: I've only seen the one where you have the Fantasy in the background with the beach chairs. Can you do a Dream with two beach chairs with the same names?
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!



















			
				steelek 29 said:
			
		

> Hi Milliepie!!! First of all you are awsome
> 
> I want to know if you can make three magnets for me and my daugters
> The magnets are the one that are on post 3606
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.ph...postcount=3606
> 
> The names are:
> 
> Karen (Minnie)
> Genevieve (Daisy)
> Adriana (the other Daisy)
> 
> Thank you soooooo much!!!


















			
				KBT35 said:
			
		

> @Milliepie
> 
> Could you PLEASE make me 2 Captain Mickey boarding passes with Kim on one and Jalen on the other?!
> 
> Thanks!



This one?


----------



## milliepie

Thanks everyone for your happy thoughts.  I can't wait to get my diploma!  I'm counting the days now.   My car is still at the shop, but they called and let me know it will be ready to pick up tomorrow!  Glad this week is almost over.  I hope everyone had a Magical week, amazing vacations and happy planning!  Welcome home Blueyes!  How was your cruise?


----------



## steelek_29

Thank you Millipie!!!!


----------



## erinjean1277

Milliepie ~

Not trying to rush you or seem pushy or anything    ....I know you have A LOT going on and I greatly appreciate  anything of our request (I think we are next 1st post on pg 242) that you may be able to finish...I am asking for planning purposes to plan a trip to Kinko's......do you have an idea of when your next designing time will be?  

Thanks! 

Erin


----------



## scrapycruiser

I apologize if I missed it, but I had requested on page 232, Post #3474, a Mickey head with Seattle Mariners for Jim, Sarah, Theo and Nate. Disney Dream 6/20/2012.

Thanks everyone !
Gina


----------



## Blueyes87

milliepie said:


> Thanks everyone for your happy thoughts.  I can't wait to get my diploma!  I'm counting the days now.   My car is still at the shop, but they called and let me know it will be ready to pick up tomorrow!  Glad this week is almost over.  I hope everyone had a Magical week, amazing vacations and happy planning!  Welcome home Blueyes!  How was your cruise?



Thank you  It's good to be home after such a wonderful get away.  The cruise was fantastic as it always is so I was sad to leave  (but I have the opportunity to do the hawaii cruise thats coming up, so I might be going back  ) We had beautiful weather and couldn't have asked for a better vacation.  I saw you had a rough week...I hope it gets better


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> Thank you  It's good to be home after such a wonderful get away.  The cruise was fantastic as it always is so I was sad to leave  (but I have the opportunity to do the hawaii cruise thats coming up, so I might be going back  ) We had beautiful weather and couldn't have asked for a better vacation.  I saw you had a rough week...I hope it gets better



Oh, has this been decided yet?  I know your mom mentioned that this may happen. It would be great to meet you in person.

Corinna


----------



## scooffer

scooffer said:


> School is getting busy.  Leaves me less time to get on here.  Yes, crazy, but definitely worth it.  I would love to see pics!  Let me know if you need any changes.





THESE ARE PERFECT!!!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH ( I know I am screaming, but I am so excited!!!))[/QUOTE]


Millie, do you have the Phineas and Ferb and Princess ones as individual heads.  I cannot get them large enough for an adult shirt with them all next to each other.  

Thanks!
Julie


----------



## milliepie

erinjean1277 said:


> Milliepie ~
> 
> Not trying to rush you or seem pushy or anything    ....I know you have A LOT going on and I greatly appreciate  anything of our request (I think we are next 1st post on pg 242) that you may be able to finish...I am asking for planning purposes to plan a trip to Kinko's......do you have an idea of when your next designing time will be?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Erin



Today!  

I hope to get a lot done today starting on page 242.  



















			
				donaldsgal said:
			
		

> For the other, would you be able to use the purple chair with the bigger daisy for "Melissa," like in this image?
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/gtCT1nq...a_dream_b.html.
> And for the Donald chair, could you use the blue background with the two yellow footprints, like here? http://www.4shared.com/photo/pRqxT_Q...ilydeckcc.html.



Did I post this for you yet?  Just in case I didn't...  








scooffer said:


> Millie, do you have the Phineas and Ferb and Princess ones as individual heads.  I cannot get them large enough for an adult shirt with them all next to each other.
> 
> Thanks!
> Julie



Sure do.


----------



## TeenaS

Milliepie,

Just wanted you to know how much you are appreciated.  The time you give to all of us is just amazing.  

Thanks!!!!

Teena


----------



## KBT35

Quote:
Originally Posted by KBT35
@Milliepie

Could you PLEASE make me 2 Captain Mickey boarding passes with Kim on one and Jalen on the other?! 

Thanks!
This one?  



__________________

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erinjean1277

milliepie said:


> Today!
> 
> I hope to get a lot done today starting on page 242.



THANK YOU!!!!!  SO MUCH!!!!!  These are so AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!  

Thanks again!!!  Onward to Kinko's I go.  LOL


----------



## erinjean1277

Milliepie~

This particular Journal page if from your 4shared account.  DO you have or does anyone have the clip art image from the bottom right corner??  Or one similar???  I would like to use it in a different Journal page I am making.  I have tried servera google image search but am not coming up with one like that

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Lynne G said:
			
		

> Hi Millie,
> When you have the chance, though do not need until August,
> Would you please do a mickey, a camo soldier one would be great, with Chris as the name on it, and Sara's 11th Birthday, not sure, but she likes Tinkebell and Arura, and loves dolphins. On the Fantasy.
> 
> Thanks so much! You are so creative and we have never done cruise magnets before, and this is the first time I am taking my kids cruising.
> 
> Regards













			
				princesskenziesmom said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I would like to please request the following:
> 
> Porthole:
> The Wiggins Family
> 
> 5 beach chairs with the Magic:
> 
> Brittany
> MJ
> Mackenzie
> Tyler
> Devin
> 
> Mickey head that says Happy 9th Birthday Mackenzie and Devin
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!















			
				Rai's Mommy said:
			
		

> Milliepie,
> 
> I'll be sailing in May with my daughter, Raianne, to celebrate her 12th birthday and have the following requests for you:
> 
> 1) Harry Potter Hat with the name Raianne on it (she's a HUGE HP fan);
> 2) Pillowcase (like in post 2725) of ship with Mickey ears out of stars (we'll be on the Fantasy so I'd love some reference to the Fantasy like "May Every Fantasy You Dream Become a Reality" but would be very happy with "Have a Magical Night" if that is too much trouble);
> 3) Beach chairs (just like in post 3291: pink and purple) with Fantasy, 2012 in clouds, May 12-19 in sand, Raianne on the pink chair, and Erin on the purple chair; and
> 4) Birthday magnets: the b-day Tink magnet from post 3240 with "Happy Birthday Raianne!", the top b-day gang design from post 3157 w/ "Happy 12th Birthday Raianne!", and the bday porthole from post 3157 with "Happy Birthday Raianne!"
> 
> I hope this is not too large a request! I've been trying really hard to narrow down my picks from all of your amazing designs.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## milliepie

Blueyes87 said:


> Thank you  It's good to be home after such a wonderful get away.  The cruise was fantastic as it always is so I was sad to leave  (but I have the opportunity to do the hawaii cruise thats coming up, so I might be going back  ) We had beautiful weather and couldn't have asked for a better vacation.  I saw you had a rough week...I hope it gets better




Glad you had so much fun!  I can't wait to go on another cruise someday.   Thank you, I try to never let things get to me for too long.  I just take a deep breath and think happy thoughts.


----------



## milliepie

erinjean1277 said:


> Milliepie~
> 
> This particular Journal page if from your 4shared account.  DO you have or does anyone have the clip art image from the bottom right corner??  Or one similar???  I would like to use it in a different Journal page I am making.  I have tried servera google image search but am not coming up with one like that
> 
> Thanks!



I used a pin pic but I don't have it cleaned up.  Here is the original file that I have on hand.


----------



## Exp.626Stitch

Thanks Milliepie!!

Those Designs are PERFECT!

You rock!


----------



## Rai's Mommy

Thank you so much for the great designs!!!  You're amazing!  I'm so excited to use them!


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> I apologize if I missed it, but I had requested on page 232, Post #3474, a Mickey head with Seattle Mariners for Jim, Sarah, Theo and Nate. Disney Dream 6/20/2012.
> 
> Thanks everyone !
> Gina



Here's these ones if you like them


----------



## erinjean1277

Thanks for the quick response......I hope with this I can help you out a bit.  I have cleaned the edges but haven't figured out how to make the background around it not be there......oh well.


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

Blueyes87 said:


> Here's these ones if you like them


These are great. We would like 2. 1 with Barb and 1 with Jerry. Go M's.  Thanks


----------



## lizavance

Milliepie,

First of all congrats on school and getting your degree. I have a team of 6 college interns working with me right now and they all are super excited about graduation. I have been using your character mickey heads (where the whole head is stylized like the character). I have been using them for cupcake toppers and I was wondering if you might please be able to make ones for the fairy Silvermist, Mulan and Peter Pan? That would make our end of term party extra special. Thanks!


----------



## Blueyes87

Strawberry's mom&dad said:


> These are great. We would like 2. 1 with Barb and 1 with Jerry. Go M's.  Thanks



Here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

JBeanBunny said:


> I have a tall order for any DIS-igner(s) willing to take the task!
> 
> I'm marrying my DF on the Dream in September  and I need a wedding logo that I can iron-on transfer onto my guests favor bags, that can also double as a door magnet for everyone's rooms! I've got about 50 guests coming, and being able to tie the door magnet with the favor bags would be a fantastic touch! My DM is coming at the end of this month to help me with crafting, and I'd like to get started by then.
> 
> Here are the details-
> I'd like to to say something like: Jillian & Michael's Wedding Cruise
> We're sailing the Disney Dream
> 09/13/12-09/16/12 are the sail dates...
> 
> I would like something that's a bit more "Adult" since we only have 2 children attending. I don't particularly want any characters, but if Mickey and Minnie can be done in a classy way, I'd be willing to consider it. I'm open to a few different ideas. (Milliepie made my family very nice life preserver magnets before with a beautiful cruiseliner graphic in the middle, sailing into the sunset.) Consider the theming of the Dream, it's very art-deco, classic, old timey yet timeless... I like the typical DCL coloring of Red, Blue, Black, White, and Gold. My favor bags are royal blue, so the iron on transfer will be put onto white fabric and sewn to the blue bags, so keep that in mind when choosing colors
> 
> I would love to have two or three options to choose from, and if more than one DIS-igner want to tackle this task, I would be forever grateful!  Thanks so much!



Here are the two that I could come up with tonight if you like any of them.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blueyes87 said:


> Here's these ones if you like them



Thanks !! My Seattle family will love having this on their cabin door for their 1st cruise !!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Our family reunion cruise will be coming up soon and I want to thank
Milliepie and Blue Eyes for all our magnets ! For many of my family this will be their 1st Disney cruise and they will be so surprised by their decorated cabin doors and love the spirit of the Disney cruisers !!!

 I am still missing 1 last magnet. It was a Minnie porthole with Carolyn.

 THANKS AGAIN for adding to the FUN !!!


----------



## yayasue

Hi Millipie love you designs! 

Can I ask you if you to make me a design for our upcoming cruise please? I would love to have:

1. Porthole design written Disney Fantasy 2012 and The Vezina Family or something along those lines..

Thank you!!!!


----------



## perky42474

Millie, 
You made some great designs for me a little while back.  It has been pointed out that I spelled one of the names wrong.  Here is the disign and the correct spelling if you could fix it for me.  I would really appreciate it.  I'm really sorry for the mistake.

9surfboardsfinal.jpg----Chuck, Dalton, Connor, Genola, Kim, Tori, Genae, Cindy, Hodge & Perkins Families

Thanks!


----------



## perky42474

A while back you made some awesome New Year's Mickey Head's for me.  It has been pointed out that I spelled one of the names wrong.  I was wondering if you could redo the one.  The name is Genae.  So sorry for the extra work.
Thanks!

You also did these for me.  I misspelled the name wrong on them also.

TiffanyMH.png-----Genae
WynterMH.png-----Genae

I am so sorry for the mistake.  I feel bad!


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go


Thank you. We will display them proudly.


----------



## Patrickprincess

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Thease are wonderful and by the way they won on Friday April 6. Could i get one with Minnie with name of Mashelle and yes that is the right spelling had to be diffent Thanks so much


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Glad you had so much fun!  I can't wait to go on another cruise someday.   Thank you, I try to never let things get to me for too long.  I just take a deep breath and think happy thoughts.



I was saden to heard about you accident,glad to hear that every thing is okay now. Also could you make me a camo mickey soldier with the names of Bill and Sandy< they both severed in the Army. Sandy was my sister who i lost almost two years ago from a car accident. Thanks you truely are a wonderful person for giveing up your time to make us cruisers such wonderfull disigns.


----------



## Blueyes87

Patrickprincess said:


> Thease are wonderful and by the way they won on Friday April 6. Could i get one with Minnie with name of Mashelle and yes that is the right spelling had to be diffent Thanks so much



No problem


----------



## Patrickprincess

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem



This is so cool. thank you so much. Thank you to all the disginers who have made my door decorations so wonderfull


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

These areall  just so great!  We leave in a week so I'll be sure to make a request before out next trip!


----------



## milliepie

perky42474 said:


> Millie,
> You made some great designs for me a little while back.  It has been pointed out that I spelled one of the names wrong.  Here is the disign and the correct spelling if you could fix it for me.  I would really appreciate it.  I'm really sorry for the mistake.
> 
> 9surfboardsfinal.jpg----Chuck, Dalton, Connor, Genola, Kim, Tori, Genae, Cindy, Hodge & Perkins Families
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, must've missed it.  Easy fix. Here are the two that I have with the corrections.












			
				Clochette nordique said:
			
		

> Please, Millie, can you make me the "Just us three" with the names: Cilvy, Monette and Audréanne? It's so neat! You rock even more every day!
> 
> 1000 thanks!
> 
> Poussière de fée!



Here you go.  







Patrickprincess said:


> I was saden to heard about you accident,glad to hear that every thing is okay now. Also could you make me a camo mickey soldier with the names of Bill and Sandy< they both severed in the Army. Sandy was my sister who i lost almost two years ago from a car accident. Thanks you truely are a wonderful person for giveing up your time to make us cruisers such wonderfull disigns.



Thanks, yes everything is fine now thank goodness.  Not sure if you saw the ones that I posted for you before, but I'll post those again for you too.


----------



## yayasue

Hi Milie, I wrote you a little earlier but not sure you saw it so i'm writing you back in case! 

Can I ask you if you to make me a design for our upcoming cruise please? I would love to have:

1. Porthole design written Disney Fantasy 2012 and The Vezina Family

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thanks again a 1000 times.  Glad all is well after the accident.  You put so much sun... and fun, in our days!  

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Blueyes87

TeenaS said:


> Was wondering if someone could make up something that I can give to everybody attending my daughter's wedding on board the Fantasy.  We'd like it to show Mickey and Minnie as a bride and groom plus something about "We're here for the Wedding of Jeanne and Brian" and then also a picture of the Fantasy and "Eastern Caribbean June 15, 2013".  I think it will look fantastic if everybody attending the wedding on the Fantasy has this sign on their door.  Thank you so much!!!!!



Will one of these work for you?


----------



## DisneyDee27

Hello again, 

 I'm requesting your Mickey silhouette with the flags of Puerto Rico, St Thomas and St. John. 
Also may I have the "Just Us Three" Mickey head with the names DeeDee, Christy, and Brianna. Dee and christy on each ear and Brianna on the "face" 
Please and thank you
 Dee


----------



## TeenaS

Blueyes87 said:


> Will one of these work for you?



I love them.  Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Sorry, must've missed it.  Easy fix. Here are the two that I have with the corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yes everything is fine now thank goodness.  Not sure if you saw the ones that I posted for you before, but I'll post those again for you too.



Thank you so much you have done yourself proud. I forgot to tell you that my DBF likes dondald duck and it will be great. agian a big thank you


----------



## JBeanBunny

Blueyes87 said:


> Will one of these work for you?



Blueyes! I love that Mickey/Minnie graphic! Can you work that one into mine? Thanks 

I also love the "I'm here for the wedding of ___ & ___" because I'd also thought of that phrasing in the past... Maybe one version with "Jillian & Michael's Cruise" (for the gift bags) and one version with "I'm here for the wedding of Jillian & Michael" (for the magnets)

 Thanks again for everything you do for us!


----------



## CrusingFamily4

I am curious if there is another place where I am suppose to request the graphics?  I see people posting about message #262... etc, and we haven't even hit the post yet on this thread.  Please advise.  Thanks in advance!  (We are post #117).


----------



## princesskenziesmom

Thank you so much for my magnets!!!  They are so fantastic and you are so fantastic to take the time out to do this for us!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

CrusingFamily4 said:


> I am curious if there is another place where I am suppose to request the graphics?  I see people posting about message #262... etc, and we haven't even hit the post yet on this thread.  Please advise.  Thanks in advance!  (We are post #117).



This is a follow on from another thread that has been closed as it got too long. The post numbers refer to that thread as not all requests were filled when this was closed. This is the right thread to request designs for magnets.

Corinna


----------



## perky42474

Millie,

Thanks so much for the correction.  It was my fault.  I had her name spelled wrong on all the magnets I had done for her.  Sorry for the extra work.


----------



## joius24

Hi Millie! 

I have a few requests please ....these are all in the 4shared or photobucket folders

1, Deck chairs Nova Scotia 2012  
2 chairs with names:
EVAN - Mickey style 
JOI- Minnie style  (yes it is JOI not JOY) 

2. DisneyFantasy vacation 2012 (it has spring break but I dont want spring break on it please.)  I'd like to have " The Honer Family's -above the words  FANTASY 2012.

3. The Sunset Mickey Head Picture, and On the bottom say.... 
"Till we meet again...OH WAIT! ITS NOT OVER YET!!!
WE are going to NEW YORK CITY and getting on the MAGIC! 
Nova Scotia Here we come!

4. Can I have the Statue of Liberty Crown Mickey heads with "EVAN"
and the minnie statue of liberty with "JOI"

5 . HA! Just realized I could add this request to the list via "editing " LOL (it is also posted at later on....Happy Birthday by the way LOL)

You can completely scratch #4 (the NY mickey heads) if you would consider this please:

DS and I are doing an across the east coast back to back!   I’d like a unique Magnet for a unique B2B. A Magnet that says something like:

THE HONER FAMILY ~ A MAGICAL FANTASY BACK TO BACK ADVENTURE!
June 9-16th 2012 Fantasy ~Western Caribbean
June 17th- 22nd 2012 Magic ~ Canadian

I leave it totally up to your artistic expressions to how you represent this ……. The two ships? NYC and Fla symbols?...I trust you'd come up with something .. ....If not, hey figured I could ask LOL 
You can scratch the ny mickey heads if I am asking too much ! 

and thanks thanks thanks and Happy Easter 
Joi


----------



## Blueyes87

JBeanBunny said:


> Blueyes! I love that Mickey/Minnie graphic! Can you work that one into mine? Thanks
> 
> I also love the "I'm here for the wedding of ___ & ___" because I'd also thought of that phrasing in the past... Maybe one version with "Jillian & Michael's Cruise" (for the gift bags) and one version with "I'm here for the wedding of Jillian & Michael" (for the magnets)
> 
> Thanks again for everything you do for us!



How are these? Let me know if you had something else in mind


----------



## Pixiegran

Blueyes87 said:


> I just noticed your graphic in your signature about Hawaii cruise in 2 weeks 6 days...how come you haven't joined the chat forum for the cruise?  We are very very active
> 
> I just found this thread and started at last page to see what it was like so I haven't had a chance to read all those from before...did you do any designs for our Hawaii cruise?


----------



## Blueyes87

Pixiegran said:


> I just noticed your graphic in your signature about Hawaii cruise in 2 weeks 6 days...how come you haven't joined the chat forum for the cruise?  We are very very active
> 
> I just found this thread and started at last page to see what it was like so I haven't had a chance to read all those from before...did you do any designs for our Hawaii cruise?



 I actually just joined the cruise the other day, but my mom has been active on it every now and then, I just haven't had the time to go find the thread...I haven't posted any designs yet but I actually have one done and am working on a few more...


----------



## reigle4

milliepie said:


> Sorry, must've missed it.  Easy fix. Here are the two that I have with the corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yes everything is fine now thank goodness.  Not sure if you saw the ones that I posted for you before, but I'll post those again for you too.




Hi Milliepie,

I just love your designs and know how much of your time this must take.  We aren't leaving on our cruise til December 2nd but if you would be able to find the time could you do 2 designs for me and the other family that is going with us.  We like the ones that are the Mickey head with the fairy godmothers in them.  We need the Names Rick, Melinda on the ears and Jade on the face part on the one and on the other one the names  Richard and Jenny on the ears and the name Kay on the face on the other one.  I greatly apprecaite your time on this and look forward to seeing it when you get the time.  Thank you again..

Melinda


----------



## progs2

I've seen pictures of all the great door decorations and magnets.  They look so professional!  Are there any tricks to making the magnets, or is everyone just using magnetic sheets and ink jets?  
I want to make some for my girls, but I'm not the best craft person.  

THANKS!


----------



## reigle4

What programs do you designers use to make these designs...I would love to learn how to do these .  That way I don't have to ask anyone else to make them for me


----------



## Fluffypants

Hi Milliepie!  I have been browsing through your shared files and I love your work!  I am wondering if you could do the following for me please?

1) http://www.4shared.com/photo/W-oejJrG/christopher_pluto_bday_mh.html
Would it be possible to do this with the name Jessie, and with Chip & Dale instead of Pluto?

2) http://www.4shared.com/photo/im_JYh9S/mm_magic_beach_chairs.html
Could you do this one with the words "Birthday Fantasy" instead of "Disney Magic", and with the following:
Mickey chair with the name Keith
Minnie chair with the name Jessie, and a party hat on it?

If this doesn't make sense or isn't possible, please let me know.  Thank you in advance for your help.  I really appreciate your time and talent!!!


----------



## Fluffypants

Hi Blueyes!  I love your Grand Slam designs!  And I am now lucky enough to need one!

Would you please make this one for me:
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a216/Megane007/Disney/?action=view&current=schubergGSC.jpg
with TEAM RYAN as the name on top?

Also, I'm not sure if there is room for this, but could you center the "Members of the Grand Slam Club" text like it is in this one, please:
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a216/Megane007/Disney/?action=view&current=burgessfamilyGSC.jpg
I really love the way that looks.

Thank you so much for your help and hard work!!!!! 

ETA: See you in Hawaii!


----------



## Blueyes87

Fluffypants said:


> Hi Blueyes!  I love your Grand Slam designs!  And I am now lucky enough to need one!
> 
> Would you please make this one for me:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a216/Megane007/Disney/?action=view&current=schubergGSC.jpg
> with TEAM RYAN as the name on top?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if there is room for this, but could you center the "Members of the Grand Slam Club" text like it is in this one, please:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a216/Megane007/Disney/?action=view&current=burgessfamilyGSC.jpg
> I really love the way that looks.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and hard work!!!!!
> 
> ETA: See you in Hawaii!



Here you go


----------



## martincorral

Hello everyone,
I have been away from the DIS boards for a while and I am not up to date.
Does anyone know if ****** still does designs on these threads?
Thanks.


----------



## BigDogHU75

Hi Milliepie,

I was going through my magnets today & remembered that a while back you did a FAMU & Hampton Univ. Mickey head for me.  The people in my group loved them and I am using them on my upcoming cruise.  I was hoping that you are able to do one more magnet for me -a Morgan State Mickey Head.  Their mascot is a bear.  Here is a link to the image:

http://fromthebarn.org/wp-content/uploads/morgan-state-university-2d799b8a.jpg

We leave for our cruise this Thursday afternoon. April 12.  If you don't have time I understand.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Blueyes87

So I've been so excited about the Hawaii cruise I've done some designs and I thought I would share


----------



## TeenaS

Blueyes87 said:


> So I've been so excited about the Hawaii cruise I've done some designs and I thought I would share



Not going on that cruise but those designs are wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Fluffypants

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Thank you so much!  It's perfect!!!!

And I love your new Hawaii designs!  Told myself I had enough magnets for that cruise . . . but 2 more couldn't hurt . . . right?


----------



## emtmom0104

Milliepie,

I thought I had posted before and not sure if I did or not, I can't find it. Could you make me a globe mickey head for the april 30 2012 Bahamian cruise on the magic. April 30- may 3. Also if you could do the name fills with the following:

Trevor-Mickey
Jessica-Tinkerbell
Destiny-Tinkerbell 
Dylan-star wars
Jayden- toy story

I would greatly appreciate it. We leave in 2 weeks!!!  I'm getting so excited!


----------



## milliepie

Here are the last two on the last thread.  I hope I filled everyone's request on that thread, but It is usually inevitable that I miss someone so please let me know if I missed yours.  Only on that thread, I will be starting on this one now.  Thanks!  




			
				susiee said:
			
		

> HI Milliepie,
> LOVE your design w/ the beach chairs and boat in the background!
> Could I pretty please get 2?
> 
> Disney Fantasy 2012 w/ Darah (my husband - unusual name!), Sue, Josie, Brynn
> 
> and
> Disney Fantasy 2012 w/ Rex, Joane, Reese, Sydney
> 
> Thank you so very much!!! I know you are extremely busy with requests and it is appreciated greatly!













			
				dbertola said:
			
		

> Hi! Would you be able to do these for me?
> 
> Beach Chairs with Disney Dream 2012
> Mickey-Dad
> Minnie-Mom
> Daisy-Kaitlyn
> Goofy-Jake
> Pluto-Nick
> 
> 
> Portholes with Disney Dream 2012
> 
> The Bertola Family
> The Provencal Family
> The Kane Family
> The DePodesta Family
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Dorothy


----------



## milliepie

doberlady said:


> Hiya
> 
> I have been going NUTS trying to figure out a few magnets for a surprise cruise for my daughter's Sweet 16. We are just doing a weekend cruise out of NY and I am taking
> 
> my daughter Alex (the birthday girl)
> my oldest dd Rachel
> me (Debbie)
> birthday girl's BFF Jessica
> 
> I would really love 4 magnets. One special one that says Sweet 16 Alex or something like that and would love a NY inspired one as we are in NY.  I have different Disney heads saved so I can do ones with each name myself.
> 
> Please help me
> 
> Debbie



What a fun surprise!  Did you want any dates or anything on them?  Also, does she have a favorite character, color or style?


----------



## milliepie

Gilland18 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Can you put together a Mickey head with the EB Panama Canal  itinerary? I can personalize it if you will do the blank.
> Thanks!



Here is the blank for you.  










ShellyShellfish said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I love love love your graphics and was hoping you could personalize one for me! I'm taking my first ever solo trip and can not wait! Anyway - can you personalize this one: http://www.4shared.com/photo/joMio7NS/Beach_chairs_mmd.html
> 
> with Disney Magic 2012 on top and put my name, Michelle, on the middle chair and "Peace" and "Quiet" on the other chairs respectively?
> 
> Thanks so much!!












ImDMous said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> It's so awesome that you do this for all of us graphically challenged. You are a very generous person!
> 
> I would love to have
> 
> beach chairs with Disney Fantasy 2012 on top and Brad and Diane on the chairs
> gang porthole that says The Athertons
> 
> Thank you so much for all your time!



Welcome!


----------



## milliepie

TK Brown said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> We are going on the 5 day Dream trip from April 10-15. Could you do anything, i am not picky, for the Brown Family???
> 
> Thanks!!!



Sorry I missed you.  I hope you are having a great time!


----------



## Pixiegran

Milliepie,  We are leaving home on April 25th to head to LA for the Wonder cruise to Hawaii.  Have you done any designs for that cruise?


----------



## postesf

Hi there!  I love your designs!  DH and I are going on the Fantasy for our 11 year anniversary in May 2012.  Can I get the following Designs?

my name is Stacie and DH is Matt.  Late name is Poste.  

Stacie and Matt
http://www.4shared.com/photo/F_FHSYgP/LadyTrampbeachhearts.html

Matt and Stacie
http://www.4shared.com/photo/VmK1-tS3/Connor_Debbie_beach_chairs.html

Can this one say "Celebrating our Anniversary"
http://www.4shared.com/photo/swyI6iWm/mickminnieportholesunsetblank.html

With the Sebastian and Hibiscus Boards (Matt and Stacie) with Disney Fantasy instead of Disney Dream.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/GEKgoK_7/Jordan_Brett_surf.html

On of these but with Fantasy
http://www.4shared.com/photo/8mS-VSRj/CruiseglobemickeyhandDream.html

May 26 - June 2, 2012
http://www.4shared.com/photo/OQdk9Wz8/file.html

Can we take off Maiden Voyage and have the Date be May 26, 2012.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/4j-PxMqv/Disney_fantasy_maiden_voyage.html

Can I get "The Poste Family" in the blank Ear
http://www.4shared.com/photo/n2vhzMVv/Disney_Fantasy_bow_mh.html

Instead of Maiden Voyage, can please say The Poste Family and the dates May 26 - June 2, 2012
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jRccKrEi/Disney_fantasy_maiden_voyage2_.html

Matt
http://www.4shared.com/photo/-xD6szqb/DCL_Mickey_Room_Key001_2.html

Stacie
http://www.4shared.com/photo/6AvbtlIH/DCL_Minnie_Room_Key001.html

One for Matt and one for Stacie.  We are from Selma, NC
http://www.4shared.com/photo/aF2lPuW2/Omari_fantasy_dcl_tag.html

Matt and Stacie
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jPGh2nZj/Jason_Tracey_surf_stitch.html
Could I also get the Boarding Pass?  One for each of us

Thanks so much for all of this!!!


----------



## wmharley

reigle4 said:


> What programs do you designers use to make these designs...I would love to learn how to do these .  That way I don't have to ask anyone else to make them for me



I've not posted any myself, but I have done a few for our cruise. I use a combo of things.

Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator are my two main ones. There is also Fireworks you can use.


----------



## wmharley

For milliepie....


I don't want to bog you down with any requests from me, but what I would like is if you could please post that background of the Mickey and Goofy clouds. Just the backround file if you don't mind?  

Thanks.


----------



## Fivepin

Pixiegran said:


> Milliepie,  We are leaving home on April 25th to head to LA for the Wonder cruise to Hawaii.  Have you done any designs for that cruise?



Hi Judy-
I posted on the Hawaii thread as well.
In Millie's 4 shared click on the Requests Completed Folder
Then click on the Cruise Filled Subfolder
Then there is a Hawaii folder under that.

They are in there.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Im still looking for Minnie Life ring with Carolyn. Sorry if I missed seeing it.


----------



## ImDMous

milliepie said:


> Welcome!



Thank you millie! These are great!


----------



## chantk511

Milliepie,
Your work on here is awesome!  If you would have time, could you do the beach chair one with 

Disney Dream       Kliebert Family

Jon - Dad chair
Chantelle - Mom chair
Elise - girl chair
Blaise - boy chair

Thanks so much!  We are getting so excited for our upcoming cruise!


----------



## Lynne G

milliepie said:


> These are awesome Millie!  Thanks so much!  Kids are very excited to print them out.  Much appreciated!


----------



## moet7

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



HI
LOVE this design.  Can you please make one up for me and change a few things if possible.

In the banner please put the name Maureen Tabor......
drop the "s" in the word Members, since it's just me who is in the club...sorry family! 

And can you put The Magic/Goofy on first base and Wonder/Donald on second base.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> So I've been so excited about the Hawaii cruise I've done some designs and I thought I would share



They are fantastic. I have already borrowed them. It's a good job that I ordered another cartridge for my Xyron yesterday.

Corinna


----------



## yayasue

Hi Millipie

I absolutely love your designs and not sure if you saw my earlier posts of not but could I request 2 graphics for our upcoming cruise please!!  Thank you!!

1. Family Porthole for the Fantasy

The Vezinas

2. Beach chairs for the Fanstasy

Billy dad chair
Susie mom chair
Alex boy chair
Dylan boy chair
Emma girl chair

Thank you again!!


----------



## Gilland18

milliepie said:


> Here is the blank for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!



Milliepie,
Thanks you so much! I'll make some magnets for my parent's door. Now to get my DH talked into going, too.
Kim


----------



## scrapbooker79

Hello Disney Cruisers! 
I'm new here and taking my first time cruise. So lucky to have it be with Disney! We're sailing to Alaska in June!

I love seeing all of your signs and magnets! They're so fun!

If anyone would be so willing to help me design one, I'd love to surprise my family that I'm traveling with, with a cool magnet for our doors. I am so low on the computer savvy skills. 

It can be any shape, any character theme, any anything!

I'm looking for one with 

(these are my parents)
Bendig 
Alaska Wonder
June 11, 2012
The Year of "Just Once"

One with 
(this is my sister and her family)
Carrick
Alaska Wonder
June 11, 2012
The Year of "Just Once"

And one with
(this is my family)
Gallaher
Alaska Wonder
June 11, 2012
The Year of "Just Once"

Our families have never in our lives taken a vacation of this caliber, and so we're splurging on everything, hence the quote, 'The year of just once.'

I figure these personalized magnets will adorn our fridge at home forever!

Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## susiee

Milliepie,
Thank you so very much for our two Fantasy designs!! I asked for them in Part 6...just a few weeks ago...and now I am thanking you on part 7 which is 17 pages long!! Thank you for all of the hard work you do! Your designs are awesome and your time is very much appreciated!!

Susiee


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

Hey Millie I know you are super busy but wanted to see if you were going to be able to do post #118 within the next 14 days? Would love to be able to show off your designs again but sadly I waited sooo long to request these. If not I understand but wanted to check!  Thanks again for all that you do!!


----------



## IM A DCLER

Hello Everyone, 
This will be our third cruise, but the first time getting into doing door magnets.  I've been searching the disboards for ideas and there are a lot of great ones out there.  I was wondering if anyone could send a link to some great pictures to be able to use.  I'm interesting in creating something for our anniversary, but everything I see is hard to edit.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## milliepie

Mom2Kaylee said:


> Hey Millie I know you are super busy but wanted to see if you were going to be able to do post #118 within the next 14 days? Would love to be able to show off your designs again but sadly I waited sooo long to request these. If not I understand but wanted to check!  Thanks again for all that you do!!



I will.  Busy today, but tomorrow should be good for filling requests.


----------



## Lynne G

milliepie said:


> Thanks! Kids really like the designs and DD loves the dolphins you did.


----------



## csidisney

Hi Milliepie!  You did some great magnets for me last year, and it was so kind of you.  We got so many compliments, that we will reuse most of them next month.  I would LOVE one more, if you have time.  We are doing our ten year vow renewal during our May 14th cruise on the Magic.  Can you please make me something that says Adam and Tammy Happy 10 Year Anniversary??  I don't care what kind of design it is on   Thank you!!!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Good evening Milliepie,

With our cruise less than 10 days away we were printing up our door magnets.

Is there time to get a universal one for all the DISers?  Our cruise is Magic April 20-25th same as the Key West map below.  Which ever is easiest.











Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DisneySunflower

I am so excited that I found this thread and I will have a few requests very soon!  

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful talent!


----------



## JBeanBunny

Blueyes87 said:


> How are these? Let me know if you had something else in mind



Blueyes! Can I please make a teeny-tiny tweak the text of one of these? The second one (Navy & Red Rectangle framed one with Mickey & Minnie) Can you have it say "I'm here for" (one line) "Jillian and Michael's" (next line) "Wedding"  and change the date to 09/14/12 on the bottom line?  I'm thinking of pairing this one (as the magnet) with the circular one you made me with the same navy/red frame (for the favor bags) Thanks so much!


----------



## Blueyes87

moet7 said:


> HI
> LOVE this design.  Can you please make one up for me and change a few things if possible.
> 
> In the banner please put the name Maureen Tabor......
> drop the "s" in the word Members, since it's just me who is in the club...sorry family!
> 
> And can you put The Magic/Goofy on first base and Wonder/Donald on second base.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here you go...sorry it's taken a couple days.  I went to post this last night but the boards were down...


----------



## Blueyes87

JBeanBunny said:


> Blueyes! Can I please make a teeny-tiny tweak the text of one of these? The second one (Navy & Red Rectangle framed one with Mickey & Minnie) Can you have it say "I'm here for" (one line) "Jillian and Michael's" (next line) "Wedding"  and change the date to 09/14/12 on the bottom line?  I'm thinking of pairing this one (as the magnet) with the circular one you made me with the same navy/red frame (for the favor bags) Thanks so much!



No Problem  Here you go


----------



## KaryCam

Milliepie,
If I am correct, these are the next few up for your designs:
VMinick post #13
Minnie 321 #14
MTMomma #23
jfahome #25
karycam #28

I would like to know if you think you will get to mine by noon tomorrow? I am sorry to rush you and if you can't get it done that's fine too. Just wondering. And if you can't get it done by then, I still want it and maybe he can use it some other time.
Thanks


----------



## Fluffypants

Blueyes87 said:


> No Problem  Here you go



I just wanted to say this is SUCH a cute idea!!!!!


----------



## DisneySunflower

Milliepie,

Here are my requests:

A July 14 -21, 2012 Disney Fantasy Eastern mh.png

The porthole.jpg with the following characters and individual's names-

Donald Duck for Kevin
Jessie for Tronya
Mickey Mouse for Langston (the porthole2.jpg)
Minnie Mouse for Gienna 
Minnie Mouse for Lauryn
Princess Tiana for Elaine
Mufasa for Ramon
Mickey Mouse for Clarissa
Mickey Mouse for Ramon (the porthole2.jpg)
Timon for Sydney
Puumba for Maria
Goofy for Bryan
Princess Tiana for Pauline
Grumpy for Vince
Minnie Mouse with a Pink Bow and Breast Cancer Awareness symbol for Dannée
Tinkerbell for Lauren
Chip & Dale for Shelby
Perry the Platypus for Vincent


Thank you so much!


----------



## progs2

Milliepie,

Your work is beautiful!
I have a few requests.
First, can you repost the "Wisconsin mh" picture in you 4shared sports folder.  The name is there, but the image is gone.   
Second, we love the names in "minnietext", could you do Emma and Sara (no "h").
Last, cruise Mickey ears for Fantasy (June 30 to July 7, 2012, Eastern) with "Grandma's 1st Cruise".

Thanks


----------



## ShellyShellfish

milliepie said:


> Here is the blank for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! It's perfect.


----------



## JBeanBunny

Blueyes87 said:


> No Problem  Here you go



Thanks so much for all your work!!


----------



## Ariel2983

Hello is there anyway I could get a name fill for the names

Jordan (Minnie Mouse)

and then something with Martinez/Gustavus Disney World Vacation 2012

we are going with some friends and their daughter..it will be her first trip and I would like to make her door extra special!! Thank You!!


----------



## Blueyes87

JBeanBunny said:


> Thanks so much for all your work!!



Your welcome  Glad you like them and I hope you have a fantastic wedding.  I started reading your journal and I love  the story of how you two met.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

I just want to put in a plug for Milliepie's Musings:
http://milliepie.blogspot.com/
Not only will you get the links to all of Milliepie's files, but also other VERY important links for instance to an expert at cruise graphics who does outstanding work and might be able to spread some of HIS/her pixie-dust to all who click on HIM/her!
Also on Milliepie's Musings is a link to someone who sells iron on transfers. Worth noting.


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

Would love to get a request in for our grandson.   We are taking our 5 year old grandson on his first cruise before he starts kindergarten as a special treat.

Would like something pirate themed.  His name is Landon.  We will be on the Disney Magic May 18-23,2012.

Our names would be:  Grandpa and Grandma


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

If at all possible I would love this one:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/TulDQhB2/Mickey_birthday_mh.html?
On one ear can you put "To Aidan" and the other "Love Mickey" all in a mickey font.

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

Kilted Candyman said:


> Good evening Milliepie,
> 
> With our cruise less than 10 days away we were printing up our door magnets.
> 
> Is there time to get a universal one for all the DISers?  Our cruise is Magic April 20-25th same as the Key West map below.  Which ever is easiest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



No problem.  












KaryCam said:


> Milliepie,
> If I am correct, these are the next few up for your designs:
> VMinick post #13
> Minnie 321 #14
> MTMomma #23
> jfahome #25
> karycam #28
> 
> I would like to know if you think you will get to mine by noon tomorrow? I am sorry to rush you and if you can't get it done that's fine too. Just wondering. And if you can't get it done by then, I still want it and maybe he can use it some other time.
> Thanks



My apologies, I didn't see this until now.  I know I'm too late, but you said you still wanted it for future use, so here it is.  







Mom2Kaylee said:


> Hey Millie I know you are super busy but wanted to see if you were going to be able to do post #118 within the next 14 days? Would love to be able to show off your designs again but sadly I waited sooo long to request these. If not I understand but wanted to check!  Thanks again for all that you do!!



Here you go.


----------



## calygirl724

You did an OU (Oklahoma University) mickey head for us a few months ago.  I just love it, thank you again!  But when I went to print it out recently, the image looks like it is squished and it won't print out full size.  I saved the image to my desktop as a JPEG file, but can't seem to figure out how to get it to print full size.  Any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Also, if you could do one more design for me, a Mickey head with the NBA team the Oklahoma City Thunder with the same names Dan and Angie.

Thanks, Kristen


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

Thank you Millie for getting these done so quickly! You saved me and I am so glad to have these for my daughter & myself!!


----------



## DaisyDuckLVR

Millie,

I have a request on post #76 and we leave on Wednesday I was just curious. What the chances are of you having time to make ours?  I know you are super busy and I understand. I just wanted an idea. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## disneynutx4

Milliepie,
Your work is wonderful, I hope I am asking for this the right way, but could you please do the 4 Beach chairs for our upcoming Fantasy cruise
names would be: Rich, Jessica, Cheyenne & Sierra.
Also if you could do a name magnet with Goofy for Norbert.
Thank You again


----------



## calygirl724

Can you please do the following designs for our upcoming Alaska cruise:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/TfOc4mym/ourfirstcruise.html
With Mickey and Minnie and the names Brian and Kristen in the sky above the ship

http://www.4shared.com/photo/9op4rkUE/Brian_DCL_fill.htm
Rohrer Family

http://www.4shared.com/photo/I0gXCuze/Branditinkfill.html
Kristen

http://www.4shared.com/photo/72stF_NL/what_happens_stays_dream.html
With the Wonder

http://www.4shared.com/photo/GUuqrK26/Alaska_July_2011_snow_globe.html
With Alaska on the bottom of the snow globe and Disney Wonder, May 28 - June 4, 2012 in the sky above the snow globe

http://www.4shared.com/photo/JxHtEWL8/alaska_august_2011_2.html
2012


----------



## Blueyes87

calygirl724 said:


> You did an OU (Oklahoma University) mickey head for us a few months ago.  I just love it, thank you again!  But when I went to print it out recently, the image looks like it is squished and it won't print out full size.  I saved the image to my desktop as a JPEG file, but can't seem to figure out how to get it to print full size.  Any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, if you could do one more design for me, a Mickey head with the NBA team the Oklahoma City Thunder with the same names Dan and Angie.
> 
> Thanks, Kristen



I have both of these for you but my 4shared is acting up so when the internet starts liking me again ill post these for you


----------



## milliepie

DaisyDuckLVR said:


> Millie,
> 
> I have a request on post #76 and we leave on Wednesday I was just curious. What the chances are of you having time to make ours?  I know you are super busy and I understand. I just wanted an idea. Thanks again for everything!



Going out for my birthday dinner, but I can try to do it tonight for you.  If not, tomorrow for sure.


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Happy Birthday Millipie.  I'm sure all of us on this thread are hoping you have a super duper birthday dinner. Thank you so much for all of the hard work and talent you expend on helping people!!!!

Beth


----------



## scrapycruiser

Happy Birthday, Milliepie ! Thanks for all you do for us to make our cruise so much fun !!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Milliepie,

Got the magnets.  Thank you again.  Have a great birthday.

Jim


----------



## DaisyDuckLVR

Happy Birthday!!!! Monday or Tuesday is great!  Have a great night!


----------



## aqmom

Yippeeee!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

calygirl724 said:


> You did an OU (Oklahoma University) mickey head for us a few months ago.  I just love it, thank you again!  But when I went to print it out recently, the image looks like it is squished and it won't print out full size.  I saved the image to my desktop as a JPEG file, but can't seem to figure out how to get it to print full size.  Any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, if you could do one more design for me, a Mickey head with the NBA team the Oklahoma City Thunder with the same names Dan and Angie.
> 
> Thanks, Kristen



Ok here are your two...if I remember correctly the OU one was from photobucket and for some reason my photobucket doesn't like some of my designs  But hopefully this one works for you if not please let me know but so far I haven't had a problem with 4shared *knock on wood*


----------



## ilovetexas

milliepie said:


> Going out for my birthday dinner, but I can try to do it tonight for you.  If not, tomorrow for sure.



MilliePie,

I'm a tax baby, too!!!  Yesterday was my birthday and my kids got me a Winnie the Pooh cake.  Great day.  I hope you enjoyed yours as well.

Thanks for all the great designs!!


----------



## milliepie

Thanks all for the birthday wishes.  I had a nice time with my family.  They keep me feeling young and vibrant.  




DaisyDuckLVR said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! Monday or Tuesday is great!  Have a great night!



Thanks for waiting!  








ilovetexas said:


> MilliePie,
> 
> I'm a tax baby, too!!!  Yesterday was my birthday and my kids got me a Winnie the Pooh cake.  Great day.  I hope you enjoyed yours as well.
> 
> I had a request (I think it's post #36 on this thread) back on page 3.  Are you to those yet?  If not, no hurry, I leave in a little over 3 weeks.
> 
> Thanks!



Well, Happy Birthday to you too!  I'll definitely have yours done soon.  I have most of them done to page 4, but every time I get a chance to post the boards are down or my 4shared is down.  I have to get going in a minute, but I'll be back this afternoon to hopefully fill some long due requests.  

You all are so patient, and that really helps keep me going!  Love you all!  xo  ~Millie


----------



## Fluffypants

Happy Belated Birthday Milliepie!  Glad you had a nice evening with your family!  Hope you got everything you wanted for your birthday!


----------



## DaisyDuckLVR

I love it! There is only one problem it says December at the top.  Is there anyway you can please delete that? I am so happy you had a great birthday.  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## KaryCam

milliepie said:


> My apologies, I didn't see this until now.  I know I'm too late, but you said you still wanted it for future use, so here it is.



We're back from the campout.
Thanks so much for this. I showed it to him last night and he loves it.
He definitely wants this for a sign on his tent from now on.


----------



## VMinick

Hello!

If you have time, I'm love to request a Florida Gators Mickey head that says The Minicks. It will thrill my husband to see a magnet for him on door!  Do you have one for the Tampa Bay Bucs? That's his other favorite team. Thanks so much for sharing your time and talent!!!


----------



## KaryCam

Blueyes87,

While you're working on VMinick's Florida team Mickey ears, can we have some too?

These would be for my son Cameron.

Florida State University
Tampa Bay Bucs
Tampa Bay Rays

Thanks.


----------



## jillianjigs7

Hi Millipie!
I just LOVE all of the graphics that you do! They are so adorable!

I was wondering if you could make a personalized one for me - we are headed on the Disney Fantasy on May 19th and the family coming with us, are taking their twin daughters, who will be graduating from college and this is their gift!...Can you make a "Congratulations Rebecca and Krista" on one of your designs? I honestly do not care which one - whichever one works best for you!

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## moet7

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go...sorry it's taken a couple days.  I went to post this last night but the boards were down...



Thank you so much   it's perfect


----------



## milliepie

DaisyDuckLVR said:


> I love it! There is only one problem it says December at the top.  Is there anyway you can please delete that? I am so happy you had a great birthday.  Thank you so much!!!!



Oops, sorry I used the wrong template.  I updated the link for you so it should be ok now.


----------



## milliepie

VMinick said:


> Hi, Milliepie!
> 
> You have done some magnets for us in the past, and we LOVE them! If you have the time, could you make a couple for our upcoming Fantasy Western cruise? We have two staterooms, so if you could do two different ones, that would be great! We're not picky, so anything would work. I was just thinking that if you do it personalized for The Minick Family but without a date, then we could use them again and again!
> 
> I do have two more specific requests if you have time:
> 
> If you have Alaskan themed DISigns, then if we could get two different ones for The Minick Family, that would be SO awesome. We'll be on the Wonder in June 2013.
> 
> Do you do Thanksgiving themed magnets? If so, if we could get two different ones (we'll have two doors again) for The Minicks and then one for The Bryant Family, that would be awesome! I did The Minicks rather than The Minick Family because then I can use one for my in-laws who are joining us as well. We'll all be on the Dream for Thanksgiving in November 2013.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Hope these will all work for you.


----------



## milliepie

Minnie321 said:


> Milliepie thanks for all of your awsome disigns! I love them! I used many of  them a few trips ago to make shirts which everyone adored. Now we are preparing for our first Disney Cruise and I am so excited! I was wondering if I could request a few designs:
> 
> Port Holes with Disney Magic 2013
> and the names: Tracy, Trent, Annalise, Carol, and Arthur
> 
> 2 Beach Chairs with Disney Magic 2013: Mickey chair with Arthur and Minnie chair with Carol
> 
> 3 Beach Chairs with Disney Magic 2013: Minnie Chair with Annalise; Daisy chair with Tracy; and Mickey chair with Trent
> 
> Thanks a million in advance and no rush as I have almost a year until our cruise!
> 
> Tracy



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

MTmomma said:


> Hi Millie! So glad you are almost ready to graduate!
> For our May 2011 cruise, you did a design of a mickey head, using only the Waltograph font, and the cruise dates and ports for our 4 night Bahamas cruise. I was wondering if you could do the same thing for our 7 Night Eastern on the Fantasy, for the May 18 2013 sailing if possible.
> Also, I was looking through your files, and did not find the map mickey heads you used to have.(oops. Duh you do have them! Yay!)  Do you still have these?



Would you mind posting the ports for the cruise?  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

jfahome said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Milliepie! These are wonderful. Could I ask for one adjustment? The first one with DVC on it, this isn't one of the member cruises, so could I have it just say, DVC member and not member cruise? Thanks again! We love them
> 
> I also just found another one, could i add? http://www.4shared.com/photo/g6IxXnGm/file.html?refurl=d1url
> But could it say, Celebrating 10 years on the Fantasy? Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

eeyoremommy said:


> Hey Milliepie!
> 
> Glad that you're doing well with school and congrats on your upcoming graduation!  I know what a relief that can be.  I finished my master's this past summer FINALLY.
> 
> Thank you in advance from us both.  Congrats again on your accomplishments.
> 
> Sherry
> 
> ***** I eliminated my requested because I found your blank and made my DS the one he wanted.  I didn't want to delete what I said though because you have made many wonderful DISigns for us in the past.  Thank you so much




Thank you, and Congratulations to you on such an amazing accomplishment as well!  Please don't hesitate to ask if you need anything else.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyDee27 said:


> This is for Milliepie,
> 
> I'm requesting your Mickey silhouette with the flags of Puerto Rico, St Thomas and St. John.
> Please and thanks,
> Dee



Hi there.  I tried finding flags for St. Thomas and St. John, but I couldn't really find anything.  I think I got the St. John one, but not sure if is the correct one.  I did a Virgin Island one that could be used for both.  If you have a pic of the flags it might give me a better idea of what I need.  Here are the ones that I did.


----------



## milliepie

ilovetexas said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming graduation.  I keep going back to school, switching my major, quitting for a while....nonsense!!  Glad you're getting it done!
> 
> I love these and wondered if we could get some dates changed to May 12-19, 2012.  Still the Fantasy.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Cr6P7WX7/file.html
> 
> Also, on the one above, can Mickey head in middle be blue or red?  Name just blank.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/xITmzDAd/file.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OQdk9Wz8/file.html
> 
> Just date changes on the last two.
> 
> Thanks!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> Hi you guys!
> I'm super new but think I have it figured out and have a few magnets I would like done.  (It's for our family and a family we're traveling  with-a surprise for them).
> I would appreciate anything you can do to help!!  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> I don't have specific links but hopefully by describing you guys can come up with something cute!  I'm not picky!
> 
> Mickey head filled with princesses lined up and the name Madelyn on it.
> 
> Mickey head with Rupunzel and the name Lily on it.
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean name fill for Ashton.
> 
> Phinneas & Ferb name fill for Blaze.
> 
> Star Wars (not Mickey Characters) name fill for Hunter.
> 
> Any kind of cool design (can be Mickey head) that has the Dream in it, May 6, 2012 and says The Freemans
> 
> Any kind of cool design that has the Dream in it, May 6, 2012 and says The Loar Family  (they can be the same)
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for ANY help you guys!  You do such awesome work!



I don't think the Hunter file saved right, because it's not uploading.  I'll try to get it done tonight.


----------



## MTmomma

milliepie said:


> Would you mind posting the ports for the cruise?  Thanks!



Oops! I knew I was forgetting something! Eastern, with CC, ST Thomas, and St Martin. May 18-25 2013. Thank you again!


----------



## moet7

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go...sorry it's taken a couple days.  I went to post this last night but the boards were down...



Thank you so much   it's perfect


----------



## milliepie

Patrickprincess said:


> Hi congrats on your grauduation. Could you make me a joural page. I the one that I like is the the royal plalace could you change it to ROYAL COURT. No hurry i don't leave until september. This will be part of my jourals that i'm making for my FE gifts. Thanks so much



A pleasure.


----------



## VMinick

milliepie said:


> Hope these will all work for you.



These are BEYOND perfect, Milliepie!!!  Thank you so, so much! If it's not too much trouble, could the one you did for the Bryant Family be done for the Minick Family as well? We'll have two doors for ourselves plus one for my in-laws. If we could get that one, then we'll have two different ones for our doors. If it's a pain, don't worry about it! I can use the same one on all three doors. Now the hard part will be keeping these gorgeous DISigns a secret so that I can surprise them!


----------



## Blueyes87

VMinick said:


> Hello!
> 
> If you have time, I'm love to request a Florida Gators Mickey head that says The Minicks. It will thrill my husband to see a magnet for him on door!  Do you have one for the Tampa Bay Bucs? That's his other favorite team. Thanks so much for sharing your time and talent!!!



Here you are


----------



## VMinick

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Oh my goodness! Those are SO awesome! He will be so surprised to see them. I'm thinking that I'll have to sneak down to decorate our door while they are all in the pools. Thank you, thank you, thank you! You guys are so kind to do this for all of us.


----------



## joius24

Hi Millie
I made requests on post #208
You can completely scratch #5  (the NY mickey heads) if you would consider this please:
DS and I are doing an across the east coast back to back! Id like a magnet that reflects that.  A Magnet that says something like:

THE HONER FAMILY ~ A  MAGICAL FANTASY BACK TO BACK ADVENTURE!

June 9-16th 2012 Fantasy Western Caribbean

June 17th- 22nd 2012 Magic Canadian

I leave it totally up to your artistic expressions to how you represent this . The two ships?  NYC and Fla symbols?...I trust you'd come up with something .. ....If not, hey figured I could ask LOL 

Thanks for all you do for the Dis community!  and Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Postal68

I tried to print out a couple out for our upcoming cruise, however when I tried to print the sorcerer Mickey, the ears came out a dark blue instead of black 

anyone else have similar problems?

(BTW, my printer is new and I have 2 new full ink cartridges in them(black and color) and haven't had any color problems printing anything else. Could it have something to do with the magnetic paper?


----------



## dennisbryce

eblong said:


> Here is a magnet for the Fantasy.  This edition is for Inaugural voyages of the ship.  There are two forms of the magnet
> 
> General Use (no names, etc) and ready for use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capable of being tailored with names, dates, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a personalized version, please give me some notice, and I will create it and PM you with a link when it is ready for pickup. Please provide me the names you want (the sample shows 2 - there can be more, if needed) and dates (if wanted)
> 
> Two notes:
> 
> 
> We will not be responding to any requests for the next week or so - we are on the Fantasy's maiden voyage.
> This is our first attempt at providing personalized stuff.  I will need a few weeks notice to provide the personalized version.



Hello and thank you for taking the time to personalize these for us 
Could we get this one with Bob and Crystal and the dates May 26 thru June 2 2012, please?
Thank you so much 

Crystal


----------



## dennisbryce

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



These are really cool!!! 
I have a request please 
Could you make 2 of these, one with the Chicago Bears and the name Crystal and one with the New York Jets with the name Bob?
Thank you so Much 

Crystal


----------



## ilovetexas

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Better than I imagined.  Thanks SO much!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi Millie,

 First off I would like to say that I am totally amazed by your beautiful work!!We are going on 5/28 on the Alaska cruise, If possible, could you make Mickey heads with names for us like you did on Post 295? Here are the names characters:

Abigail (all the princess, the same photo used in post 295 would be excellent)
Melanie-Rapunzel
Lawrence-Winnie the Pooh
Chuck-Mickey
Carol-Donald
Allison-Belle

In addition, we would love to use some of the Alaska ones you did but without the June 2013 on them. Would it be possible to have the dates, etc removed.

We love the Porthole images you have created. Could you possibly create portholes with the images of the characters above (no names needed)? 

Lastly I am trying to find a Rapunzel crown for above the stateroom number... is that something that can eb done? I ADORE her crown!!! 

You are TRULY amazing!!!! Seriously, I wish I had 1/2 of your talent!!
Thanks!


----------



## Blueyes87

KaryCam said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> While you're working on VMinick's Florida team Mickey ears, can we have some too?
> 
> These would be for my son Cameron.
> 
> Florida State University
> Tampa Bay Bucs
> Tampa Bay Rays
> 
> Thanks.



Here you are  I usually put minnie in the football ones but left her out on these ones but if you would like the ones with her in it just let me know and i'll change it


----------



## Blueyes87

dennisbryce said:


> These are really cool!!!
> I have a request please
> Could you make 2 of these, one with the Chicago Bears and the name Crystal and one with the New York Jets with the name Bob?
> Thank you so Much
> 
> Crystal


 
Here you go


----------



## uftracy

These are great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## chantk511

Blueyes87,

The sports Mickey ears are so cute.  Would you be able to do one with New Orleans Saints and LSU Tigers with Kliebert on the Micke face?

Thanks


----------



## eblong

dennisbryce said:


> Hello and thank you for taking the time to personalize these for us
> Could we get this one with Bob and Crystal and the dates May 26 thru June 2 2012, please?
> Thank you so much
> 
> Crystal



Can do.  Will post the link when it is ready.


----------



## dennisbryce

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



Thank you so very much


----------



## dennisbryce

eblong said:


> Can do.  Will post the link when it is ready.



Thank you so much


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Thanks so much for all you do Millipie!  These are perfect!  
Can't wait to see Hunters when you get it loaded!!!


----------



## milliepie

tracylmartins said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I know you are super busy. But if you could fit in a few mre for me, I'd appreciate it. We don't sail until June so no rush.
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/o1j9i6mp/file.html
> name: Megan
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/JO-HJh2L/file.html
> name: Jack
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/P0YHYeM5/file.html
> Names: Dan, Jack
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/f2vd-CU8/file.html
> name: Tracy
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/dSdqOLbh/file.html
> name: Megan



Here you go.


----------



## Melrose239

Hey there Millie... I just got some great images from Marty.. thanks for the recommendation.. he said you are the Mickey Head expert.... any chance of getting a Seattle Mariners Mickey Head and and Denver Broncos Mickey Head?

Thanks so much!!!

~Melissa


----------



## csidisney

Hi Millipie!  Hope you had a great birthday   I had requested a magnet a few pages back, but I just found the perfect one to use if you don't mind.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/LOowxEIF/47_years_mm_hearts.html
For the names in the hearts, it is Adam and Tammy.  And instead of 47 years, can you change that to 10?  Thank you sooo much!


----------



## dooledoo

I have a general question.

I have seen pictures that people have personalised for their family members.  It's a cartoon drawing of family members wearing Mickey ears and you make up the picture from the choice of characters that represent your own family.

I hope someone know what I mean but I just wanted to know where you can get it from so I can make up a picture for our cruise!


----------



## eblong

dennisbryce said:


> Hello and thank you for taking the time to personalize these for us
> Could we get this one with Bob and Crystal and the dates May 26 thru June 2 2012, please?
> Thank you so much
> 
> Crystal



Here you go.


----------



## dennisbryce

eblong said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Cathy718

dooledoo said:


> I have a general question.
> 
> I have seen pictures that people have personalised for their family members.  It's a cartoon drawing of family members wearing Mickey ears and you make up the picture from the choice of characters that represent your own family.
> 
> I hope someone know what I mean but I just wanted to know where you can get it from so I can make up a picture for our cruise!



I think this link should bring you to what you are looking for.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Xs3bCr-w/_online.html#dir=19661922


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I please have a Minnie Mouse head with Carolyn on it ?
My request seems to have gotten lost 

Also, do you have the Minnie ears that fit around the cabin room number on the door ?

Thanks !!
GINA


----------



## labdogs42

I'm sure it is in one of these threads somewhere, but can somone tell me what kind of magnets or magnetic paper everyone uses?  Thanks!


----------



## dooledoo

Cathy718 said:


> I think this link should bring you to what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/Xs3bCr-w/_online.html#dir=19661922



Excellent, thank you.  I'm very impressed that you understood what I was trying to explain 

All I have to do now is fiddle with it to show our name and then it will be our first door magnet!


----------



## dooledoo

eblong said:


> Here you go.



Am I right in thinking that I post on here and ask for a personalised design and someone does it for me?  Really?  I am amazed at the kindness of people who do this and appreciate the time it takes (If I've got the wrong end of the stick then sorry).

However, if I haven't could I have something like this done?  We are on the 11 August Fantasy cruise so this would be perfect!  Our family name is "Brill" (yes, honest) so it would be nice to have that on it somewhere, maybe across the middle instead of "Inaugural Voyages" (and Bob and Crystal obviously lol)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Blueyes87

chantk511 said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> The sports Mickey ears are so cute.  Would you be able to do one with New Orleans Saints and *LSU Tigers with Kliebert on the Micke face?*
> 
> Thanks



I'm sorry can you clarify this just a little more?  I'm just a little new to the sports world...is kliebert a person? and you want that as the mickey head instead of the field?

And is there a name for these?


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Thanks so much for all your hard work!  I really appreciate it (and my boys love them)!!  Can't wait to see Hunter's when you get it uploaded!
Thanks again (soooo much)!!  
YOU ROCK!!!



milliepie said:


> I don't think the Hunter file saved right, because it's not uploading.  I'll try to get it done tonight.


----------



## chantk511

Blueyes87 said:


> I'm sorry can you clarify this just a little more?  I'm just a little new to the sports world...is kliebert a person? and you want that as the mickey head instead of the field?
> 
> And is there a name for these?



Sorry for the confusion.  I really liked the sports Mickey heads where the symbol for the team was on Mickey's left ear and Mickey and Minnie were on the right ear and there was a name on Mickey's head.  The two teams that I would like for you to do if you can would be the New Orleans Saints and the LSU tigers.  On the Mickey head the family name is Kliebert that I would like on them.  I hope that this helps to explain it better.  Thanks for all you do!


----------



## milliepie

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> Thanks so much for all your hard work!  I really appreciate it (and my boys love them)!!  Can't wait to see Hunter's when you get it uploaded!
> Thanks again (soooo much)!!
> YOU ROCK!!!



Always a pleasure.


----------



## milliepie

pkmingo said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> Could I please get boarding passes like this
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/3JZjrAwt/mashelle_boarding_pass.html?refurl=d1url
> 
> but could you change to the Magic instead of Fantasy ship?
> Departure from: Sterling, Virginia
> Destination:  New York, New York  June 2012
> 
> Names:
> 
> Rick
> Carol
> Jerry
> Dorothy
> Frank
> Brenda
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!
> 
> Carol



Here are your boarding passes.


----------



## milliepie

autgirl said:


> Hi Milliepie!  I am so glad to see that you are currently disigning...was looking at your work on the Creative Disigns board and saw your thread was closed. I saw you are close to graduating from school...congrats!!  What an accomplishment!
> 
> Absolutely LOVE the NY/Canada oval...our first cruise is the Magic in June.  Is it possible to personalize it either at the top or bottom with The Hrenko Family or even just The Hrenko's ?  http://www.4shared.com/photo/OKrnNWW2/file.html.  If it's not too much trouble to personalize, I would love to get one for our friends too.  The Karcher Family.
> 
> Also love the Nova Scotia beach chairs...could you please do a 4 chair one for us too?  http://www.4shared.com/photo/Vok3dp7D/file.html
> 
> Buzz Lightyear-  Jerry
> Pirate-  Graham
> Pink Princess--Heather
> Tiana green-- Susie
> 
> Also a 3 chair one
> Mickey-- Richard
> Minnie-- Tonya
> Little Einstein ship or another Minnie-- Erin
> 
> Thank you so much!!  I also can only see your Mickey Heads under 4share, just to let you know.  So excited, can't thank you enough



I fixed the links to my files, so hopefully they are working for you now.  Here are your designs.


----------



## Blueyes87

chantk511 said:


> Sorry for the confusion.  I really liked the sports Mickey heads where the symbol for the team was on Mickey's left ear and Mickey and Minnie were on the right ear and there was a name on Mickey's head.  The two teams that I would like for you to do if you can would be the New Orleans Saints and the LSU tigers.  On the Mickey head the family name is Kliebert that I would like on them.  I hope that this helps to explain it better.  Thanks for all you do!



lol ok I got it now sorry my brain wasn't working this morning but I will get to these tonight


----------



## eblong

dooledoo said:


> Am I right in thinking that I post on here and ask for a personalised design and someone does it for me?  Really?  I am amazed at the kindness of people who do this and appreciate the time it takes (If I've got the wrong end of the stick then sorry).
> 
> However, if I haven't could I have something like this done?  We are on the 11 August Fantasy cruise so this would be perfect!  Our family name is "Brill" (yes, honest) so it would be nice to have that on it somewhere, maybe across the middle instead of "Inaugural Voyages" (and Bob and Crystal obviously lol)
> 
> Thank you so much!



Can do.  Actually, can put "Brill" above "Maiden Voyages".  Do you want first names too (in place of Bob & Crystal)?


----------



## pkmingo

milliepie said:


> Here are your boarding passes.



Beautiful (and 'magical') as usual!!!!  Thank you SOOOO much!!!! 
Carol


----------



## wfgamble

Milliepie ~ Do you still personalize these Mouse Ear Families? If so, I have a request If not, I understand.

We leave May 25 for our May 27-June 1 cruise on the dream. I'll go ahead & give the details in case you still do these for shirts. Not sure how much info you need so I may be including too much I.e. they don't have to be this specific can be black & white if needed

(3 families- my MIL, MY BIL and his family & then my family)

Chad- 37 yo male w brown hair
Whitney (me) 35 yo female w brown hair
Lillian 6 yo female with long blonde wavy hair

Mimi 67 yo female w short black hair 

Al 44 yo male w brown hair
Camille 44 yo female w shoulder length dirty blonde hair 
Caroline 16 yo female with curly brown hair
Maggie 12 yo female w blonde hair 
Livi 11 yo female w blonde hair 

Underneath: Family Trip on the Disney Dream 2012

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Xs3bCr-w/_online.html#dir=19661922

If that's too much then let's get 3 of the multi character portholes:

The Gambles (top) 2012 (bottom)--2 of these
World's Best Mimi(top) 2012 (bottom)

Thanks!

Whitney


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

You REALLY are AWESOME!!!  Thanks so much!!! 



milliepie said:


> Always a pleasure.


----------



## Minnie321

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so much - I cannot wait to make magnets this weekend. I have filled one side of the fridge with magnets - two doors to decorate - so I figure if I fill it twice we will have very decorated doors. 
Thank you again for your time as I know you are a very busy person!!


----------



## stacyk9

Milliepie- I would love to have one of your designs personalized. I don't have enough posts to link a picture yet, but I hope I can describe it well enough.

In the "Fantasy" folder under "Cruise Designs", it's the very first picture in the top row. It's called "august 18 fantasy western". 

I was wondering if I could have the date "August 4-11, 2012" placed in one ear and the Fantasy logo in the other?

Thanks!


----------



## eblong

dooledoo said:


> Am I right in thinking that I post on here and ask for a personalised design and someone does it for me?  Really?  I am amazed at the kindness of people who do this and appreciate the time it takes (If I've got the wrong end of the stick then sorry).
> 
> However, if I haven't could I have something like this done?  We are on the 11 August Fantasy cruise so this would be perfect!  Our family name is "Brill" (yes, honest) so it would be nice to have that on it somewhere, maybe across the middle instead of "Inaugural Voyages" (and Bob and Crystal obviously lol)
> 
> Thank you so much!



dooledoo -

Here is my first draft.  Take a look and see if it's OK.  I put you name below the ship in this pass, but can replace "Maiden Voyages" still if you desire.  Also, I can add first names if desired.

If you want a truly personalized magnet, I don't do those, but post it here for Milliepie, and she might be able to help.  She does remarkable work, whereas I'm just a rank amateur hopping on the thread she started.


----------



## dooledoo

eblong said:


> Can do.  Actually, can put "Brill" above "Maiden Voyages".  Do you want first names too (in place of Bob & Crystal)?



Could I have something like "The Brill Family" across the middle without Inaugural Voyages and no first names?  Maybe the dates 11-18 August 2012 if there is space?

Thank you so much.  I'm not too fussy really but I did like the design with the Fantasy and Dumbo on it


----------



## dooledoo

eblong said:


> dooledoo -
> 
> Here is my first draft.  Take a look and see if it's OK.  I put you name below the ship in this pass, but can replace "Maiden Voyages" still if you desire.  Also, I can add first names if desired.
> 
> If you want a truly personalized magnet, I don't do those, but post it here for Milliepie, and she might be able to help.  She does remarkable work, whereas I'm just a rank amateur hopping on the thread she started.



Wow!  How strange, I was just writing a post to you.  Thank you very much for your time


----------



## eblong

dooledoo said:


> Wow!  How strange, I was just writing a post to you.  Thank you very much for your time



Yea, don't you love it when posts pass each other in the ether?  Here it is exactly as you requested in your last post.  Both versions are now available to you, so you an pick and choose (or just use both)

Here is the new one:


----------



## Beltique

WOW! Beautiful work Millie! And SO kind of you to share your talent with us!
It sounds like you're really busy and this is really last minute, but if you have time i would LOVE your help with a couple things for our cruise next week!

Map Mickey Head 5 day Magic 
with Disney Magic on the ear and the dates April 25-30, 2012

Disney Family Porthole
"Disney Magic 2012
The Lee & Scruggs Familes"

MMDD Magic Beach Chairs
1 with five chairs
Rob
Kelly
Mackenzie
Cami
Grady

1 with 3 chairs
Sue
Kaeley
Ellie

Again, thank you SO MUCH!!


----------



## dooledoo

eblong said:


> Yea, don't you love it when posts pass each other in the ether?  Here it is exactly as you requested in your last post.  Both versions are now available to you, so you an pick and choose (or just use both)
> 
> Here is the new one:



 Thank you, it's perfect.  It will have pride of place in the middle of the door!


----------



## Jenleephoto

oh my gosh I JUST found out about the magnets and decorating your door!!!!!! We leave on Saturday for Florida to board on Sunday  (DREAM).!!

Any way at all possible someone could make a design for me?! I am very graphically challenged and just don't have much time with my two spirited little ones. hehe  I am not picky, would love anything! Or if someone knows of Mickey Mouse ears magnet with AUBURN University design/colors, that would be fantastic!! Thanks!!! 

Edgerton Family (Dave, Jen, Alison & Chloe)

Our daughters names are Alison & Chloe (they love Tinkerbell and all the princesses!)


----------



## jetskigrl

eblong said:


> Yea, don't you love it when posts pass each other in the ether?  Here it is exactly as you requested in your last post.  Both versions are now available to you, so you an pick and choose (or just use both)
> 
> Here is the new one:



OHHHHH, I am so in love with this one!!!   Dumbo is our favorite character and I hadn't see this graphic before!!!
Would it be possible to make one for us also?

I would like it to say:
The Barnett Family
June 29 - July 6, 2013

Thank you soooooo much!!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

hey there everyone... 
My family and I are taking our 1st cruise! what was to be just DH DD(6) DD(6MO.)  has not turned into all 17 of  my extend family!! 
I have been learning on the fly about FE and lots of other things.. 

Most of all i'm loving the magnet ideas... 

I love the designs however how do i make them into a  magnet? 

also can i give these in a FE?


----------



## eblong

jetskigrl said:


> OHHHHH, I am so in love with this one!!!   Dumbo is our favorite character and I hadn't see this graphic before!!!
> Would it be possible to make one for us also?
> 
> I would like it to say:
> The Barnett Family
> June 29 - July 6, 2013
> 
> Thank you soooooo much!!!



Jetskigirl - 

Here is your image:


----------



## Jenleephoto

hi!
You are so talented!!

I know it is VERY last minute, I just found out about the whole "decorating yoru door" and magnets and such ands we leave on SATURDAY for the DREAM !! but if possible, could I get a porthole magnet template (the one like above with Minnie, Mickey, Donald, etc..looking out) made for each of us in our family? there are 4 of us.

Thanks,
Jen, Dave, Alison & Chloe


----------



## jetskigrl

eblong said:


> Jetskigirl -
> 
> Here is your image:




Thank so you much!!!!  This is awesome!   I can't wait to show the kids tonight.


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> A pleasure.



Thank you sorry that i missed you birthday. but i hope that you had a great one


----------



## eblong

Jenleephoto said:


> hi!
> You are so talented!!
> 
> I know it is VERY last minute, I just found out about the whole "decorating yoru door" and magnets and such ands we leave on SATURDAY for the DREAM !! but if possible, could I get a porthole magnet template (the one like above with Minnie, Mickey, Donald, etc..looking out) made for each of us in our family? there are 4 of us.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jen, Dave, Alison & Chloe



I am not the talented one.  Milliepie is the one with templates, talent, and the skills to do this. I do know she is very busy, but hopefully, she'll see this.  You can also go to Milliepies blog and there are other links that might be able to help you there as well. 

Milliepie -  Over to you


----------



## Blueyes87

Jenleephoto said:


> oh my gosh I JUST found out about the magnets and decorating your door!!!!!! We leave on Saturday for Florida to board on Sunday  (DREAM).!!
> 
> Any way at all possible someone could make a design for me?! I am very graphically challenged and just don't have much time with my two spirited little ones. hehe  I am not picky, would love anything! Or if someone knows of Mickey Mouse ears magnet with AUBURN University design/colors, that would be fantastic!! Thanks!!!
> 
> Edgerton Family (Dave, Jen, Alison & Chloe)
> 
> Our daughters names are Alison & Chloe (they love Tinkerbell and all the princesses!)



Here is my Auburn U mickey head that I already have done.  I've already personalized it for you if you like it


----------



## Jenleephoto

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is my Auburn U mickey head that I already have done.  I've already personalized it for you if you like it



ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!! GAHHH!! THANK U!!
(and my hubby will too, he is the Auburn Alumni!!)

Do I just right click on this graphic and save as..and then print?  Also, is that the actual shown here of the magnet that it should print out as?

thanks so much again, really! you do such cool work!!


----------



## chantk511

Blueyes87 said:


> lol ok I got it now sorry my brain wasn't working this morning but I will get to these tonight



Thanks!  i can't wait to see them.


----------



## Centex

Millie,

Thanks for sharing all of your art with us.  I was wondering if you could post the porthole template (as in post #289) with just the seascape and clouds, no characters or lettering.  I checked your 4share files and didn't see it there.  

If you can, there is no rush. Our cruise isn't for another five months.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Blueyes87

Jenleephoto said:


> ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!! GAHHH!! THANK U!!
> (and my hubby will too, he is the Auburn Alumni!!)
> 
> Do I just right click on this graphic and save as..and then print?  Also, is that the actual shown here of the magnet that it should print out as?
> 
> thanks so much again, really! you do such cool work!!



If you click on the image it will take you to the site where you can click the download button and yes this should be the same way when you print it out but bigger.


----------



## DisneyDee27

Thanks Millipie, these are great! 
Dee


----------



## Blueyes87

chantk511 said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> The sports Mickey ears are so cute.  Would you be able to do one with New Orleans Saints and LSU Tigers with Kliebert on the Micke face?
> 
> Thanks



Here are the two that you wanted 



 



I also have this one for the saints that I made before


----------



## Mel0215

Can I please get these: 

1. Deck chairs
 Minnie- Joy
 Daisy- LeeAnn
Fantasy 2012

2. any picture of Minnie and Daisy with "Best Friends" on it. 


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

Anyone have Denver Broncos since we now have Peyton Manning.


----------



## joseph'smom

I would love it if someone could do this.  Hopefully, it isn't too much of a challenge.

1)  Anything with Disney and Carolina Gamecocks incorporated into it with the family name "The Parker's".  Maybe a mouse head with gamecock hat??  I don't know - I wish I were creative.

2)  Same as above- but Clemson Tigers, and family name "The Floyd's"

THANKS!  We don't sail for awhile so no rush.


----------



## Pappert

[/QUOTE]

Hi!  We are going on the Fantasy on June 2 and we are trying to make t-shirts.  Is there anyway we can get three of these designs?  We would like The Pappert Family and the dates are June 2 - June 9, 2012.  If you can add names, can you add John, Judy and Brandon.    

The Second one should say The Evans-Tracy Family.  The dates are June 2 - June 9, 2012.  If you can add names, can you add Kelly and Madison.

The Third one should say The Tracy Family.  The dates are June 2 - June 9, 2012.  There are five of them so I am not sure if you can add names.  If you can, can you add Bobby, Sam, Savannah, Cheyenne and Henry.  

Thanks!  We love your design.


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi, Love your design!  Would you mind doing your Fantasy design with dumbo for our family?  We'd love it if you'd only put our family name down at the bottom (where you usually put the trip date) so that we could use it again and again.  It would say "The Van Beek Family" and I'm hoping you won't mind doing the wording in the pink color that you used for Dumbo's ears.  

Thank you!

Beth


----------



## HORNET

I would very much appreciate it if you could make me four port hole graphics - the one with Donald, Mickey, Pluto & Goofy.  

Disney Dream 2012

1.  Gail & Tom
2.  Serritella Family
3.  Newell Family
4.  Schultz Family 



Thank You!


----------



## SaratogaShan

eblong said:


> Here is the new one:



I love this.  Could you possibly make one that says "Baker Family" June 9th-16th?

Thanks!


----------



## eblong

Pappert said:


> Hi!  We are going on the Fantasy on June 2 and we are trying to make t-shirts.  Is there anyway we can get three of these designs?  We would like The Pappert Family and the dates are June 2 - June 9, 2012.  If you can add names, can you add John, Judy and Brandon.
> 
> The Second one should say The Evans-Tracy Family.  The dates are June 2 - June 9, 2012.  If you can add names, can you add Kelly and Madison.
> 
> The Third one should say The Tracy Family.  The dates are June 2 - June 9, 2012.  There are five of them so I am not sure if you can add names.  If you can, can you add Bobby, Sam, Savannah, Cheyenne and Henry.
> 
> Thanks!  We love your design.



Here are the three you requested.  Have a good trip.


----------



## eblong

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Hi, Love your design!  Would you mind doing your Fantasy design with dumbo for our family?  We'd love it if you'd only put our family name down at the bottom (where you usually put the trip date) so that we could use it again and again.  It would say "The Van Beek Family" and I'm hoping you won't mind doing the wording in the pink color that you used for Dumbo's ears.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Beth



Here you go.  Have a good cruise.


----------



## eblong

SaratogaShan said:


> I love this.  Could you possibly make one that says "Baker Family" June 9th-16th?
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.  Have a good cruise.


----------



## OURHOUSE610

I am wondering what page you are on or what request number you are to currently. (mine is number 71!) Thanks for the update.

Also could I request this princess head with the name Elle as well as one with the name Grace? Your work is very much appreciated. Enjoy the upcoming weekend.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/ehQ5bLj8/Madelyn_princess_mh.html


----------



## postesf

Hi Millie!  Can I add this one to my request.  Mine are post 229.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/r85tKM0v/file.html

It can just say The Poste Family.  If you'd like to add more, it' on the Fantasy, Western Caribbean and it's from May 26-June 2, 2012

Thanks so much!


----------



## Blueyes87

joseph'smom said:


> I would love it if someone could do this.  Hopefully, it isn't too much of a challenge.
> 
> 1)  Anything with Disney and Carolina Gamecocks incorporated into it with the family name "The Parker's".  Maybe a mouse head with gamecock hat??  I don't know - I wish I were creative.
> 
> 2)  Same as above- but Clemson Tigers, and family name "The Floyd's"
> 
> THANKS!  We don't sail for awhile so no rush.



Here are 2 for you.  I usually do my sports teams the way the Clemson one is but went a different way with the carolina one but if you would like it the other way just let me know and I can change it...if you like them


----------



## Blueyes87

cruisinwithmaandpa said:


> Anyone have Denver Broncos since we now have Peyton Manning.



I have this one


----------



## MadMadamMim05

Hi I know I'm really new to the boards but I'm wondering if I can still have something made?

I would like anything for - Hill Family cruise on the Dream May 27
something for Caylor - she likes Fantasia
something for Caleb - anything Stitch
something for Cydnee - anything Pirates

Thanks so much!!


----------



## dennisbryce

Blueyes87 said:


> I have this one



I saw that you have college teams and was wondering if you had the Montana State Bobcats? If you do could you do one that says Powers Family or Bob and Crystal, pretty please?
Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## chantk511

Blueyes87 said:


> Here are the two that you wanted
> 
> 
> I also have this one for the saints that I made before
> 
> 
> Thank you so much doing these.  They are so awesome!!!  We love them!!  Very nice of you to do them.  Thanks again!!


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

Blueyes87 said:


> I have this one



Can the word "name" be removed and left blank

Thanks much


----------



## baddog576

eblong said:


> Here you go.  Have a good cruise.




Hi Eblong, could I get one like this as well?  Or do you know where I can find a blank one as I can type up the info too.  Is there a place to find these type of graphics?  I've made many on my own using Milliepie's 4shared space so that was nice I didn't have to bother her with my requests. 

Anyway, we are going on the Fantasy on July 20-27, 2013.  Thompson Family.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## eblong

baddog576 said:


> Hi Eblong, could I get one like this as well?  Or do you know where I can find a blank one as I can type up the info too.  Is there a place to find these type of graphics?  I've made many on my own using Milliepie's 4shared space so that was nice I didn't have to bother her with my requests.
> 
> Anyway, we are going on the Fantasy on July 20-27, 2013.  Thompson Family.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



The original blank was posted a while back.  Here is the link to it.  Please let me know whether you want to use the blank or have me customize one for you.  

The Fantasy is beautiful. Have a good time.


----------



## baddog576

milliepie said:


> Here is the blank for you.
> 
> Welcome!




Milliepie,  Could you make these for me?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/IKSMCBiX/Beach_chairs_mmpp.html

I'd like Disney Fantasy (with 'Fantasy' in the fantasy script) on the top
July 20-27, 2013 
7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise

Chairs from L to Right:  Scott, Piya, Ella, Dylan


Could you make this one for Ella?  I saw one for Ella but it was plain without Izzy.  I did find a Jake one for Dylan. 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/FQHKlW9Y/eva_neverland_pirate_izzy.html?


And this one:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZS/DVCCCDreammh_2.html

The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
5 Night Double Dip Cruise to Castaway Cay (or something like that)
June 10-15, 2012


And finally:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZS/DVCCCDreammh_2.html

Is there a Fantasy version of this or is the same boat used?

The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
July 20-27, 2013


Thank you so much!  I have been using your 4shared images to make my own magnets so I wouldn't have to bother you!  I don't have the Fantasy script and I don't know how to change images or create new ones.  Your library has been great.  Thanks for all your work!

Piya


----------



## baddog576

eblong said:


> The original blank was posted a while back.  Here is the link to it.  Please let me know whether you want to use the blank or have me customize one for you.
> 
> The Fantasy is beautiful. Have a good time.




Sorry about that!  I looked and I didn't see a blank one except for one that said Inaugural on it.

If you don't mind making me one that would be great.  Thompson Family July 20-27, 2013.

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyokwSSR said:


> Milliepie,
> I would love to have some designs of you character porthole with the following:
> 
> Disney Dream 2013
> Mary Ann
> 
> Disney Dream 2013
> Joanna
> 
> Disney Dream 2013
> Tara
> 
> Whenever you have a chance as I (unfortunately) have plenty of time before my cruise.  Thank you so much.



Here you go 














OURHOUSE610 said:


> Could I request this graphic with the dates of July 21 - 28. It's a date change only.
> Many thanks.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OQdk9Wz8/file.html











cbelcdn said:


> If you have time we would are cruising May 12 on Fantasy - would love to have 4 beach chairs -  Steve, Kalyn, Michelle, Lindsay.     - with life preserver with Fantasy 2012.
> thanks so much!  Your work is incredible and your efforts here for strangers is admirable!
> Michelle



Hope this is the right one.  








SaratogaShan said:


> Your work is beautiful!!!
> 
> We are cruising June 9th on the Fantasy.  If you have time, I would love to have 4 beach chairs - Ed, Shan, Alex, Ashlyn - with Fantasy 2012 on the life preserver.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shan



I just noticed you said life preserver.  Did you want this one, or one like above?  







tinkerbelltwins said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> My husband and I just finalized our plans to go on the 2 night NY Cruise to Nowhere in June.  This is the cruise that sails out by the Statue of Liberty and then just sails around for two nights out in the Atlantic.
> 
> If you have time, I was wondering if you would mind working your magic to combine two of your designs into one?  If so, I will share it with the 30+ families on our meet thread who could also use it (I'll remind them it is for personal use only, not for profit!).  I was hoping you could take one of your plain life preserver images (preserver.png in your 4shared) and then put one of your NY Statue of liberty mickey heads into the middle of it.  The image I really like is the NYCmh.jpg one in your 4shared.  It is the one of statue of liberty crown on the mickey ear with the skyline of NYC in it.  If it would fit, the blank middle bottom section of that life preserver could say "Cruise to Nowhere" and then a second line centered underneath with the  cruise dates: June 15-17, 2012
> 
> Thank you Millipie!!!
> 
> Beth



I think this is how you wanted it right?  Let me know if you need changes.


----------



## milliepie

wolfepack said:


> Greetings MilliePie,
> 
> I can't remember if I had asked you this previously or not so if I did, I apologize in advance.
> 
> I have been all over the Disboard threads looking for a shirt design.
> I am looking for a cool pirate shirt design for our May 3rd Crusie on the Dream.
> I know you do outstanding work on all that I have seen and I wasn't sure if you did shirt designs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wolfepack



I have done designs for shirts before.  Have you looked through my pirate folder to see if there might be something you like there?  I  can also tweak a design or make one if you have a specific idea of what you would like. 
Let me know.  

Here is the link to my Pirate stuff..
http://www.4shared.com/dir/KJDQArxw/Pirates.html


----------



## milliepie

IleneF said:


> Bump this request because...
> I realized I didn't address this request to anyone specifically!  It's for Milliepie!  IF you could provide a blank for the license plates I think I could do those but not the portholes.  Also a porthole of the Mickey/Minnie overlooking setting sun with the words Mandy :heart: Steve and another with Ilene :heart: Murt for Anniversary celebrations! Please and Thank you!



I sent you a pm.


----------



## milliepie

mzwats said:


> These Disney magnets are so cool, but we are going on Royal Carribean.  I am new to posting, but was wondering if someone could tell me where I can find non-Disney theme items.
> 
> It's my daughters first cruise and I would love to surprise them with a decoration on the door.  Also, my oldest is turning 10 when we are on the cruse - any ideas!!! Help!
> 
> I hope I am doing this right



How soon is the cruise?  If you let me know the details like ship name or names you want on the design, I can put something together for you.  Also, If you check out the creative DISigns board, you can get some pretty cool things there.  If you find Amy Mickey, she does non-Disney designs, or you can make a general request there as well.


----------



## milliepie

We Love the Mouse! said:


> Millpie,
> 
> Can you make the name Ashleigh in this same style?  Ali zebra fill.png
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Ami



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

Melrose239 said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere right   Ha ha...  I hear that you are the one to talk to for personalized images!  We are doing our very first Disney Cruise in 3 weeks and I just got onto the boards for the first time a few nights ago.. I had no idea about the door stuff and the FE things..  man am I in a mad rush now!!  We are doing the Apr 22 Wonder to the MR...  I am so excited... are you still able to do some images?  ANything personalized will work since I am so late in the game... the porthole nameplates I love.. but really anything works...
> 
> We are:
> Mark (Dad) likes Donald
> Melissa (Mom) likes Daisy
> Noah (age 10)  Pluto
> Caleb (age 7) Goofy
> 
> Matt (dad);  Mickey
> GIna (mom); MInnie
> Katie (1 1/2 yrs); Baby Minnie
> 
> Anything you can do is so appreciated!!
> 
> ~~Melrose



Hope it's not too late.


----------



## milliepie

tink.belle13 said:


> I am glad you are ok after your accident. I was trying to print the "Michael Alice in Wonderland" name fill but it keeps coming out really distorted and maybe its just me printing them wrong but any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I was also wondering if you had time to put a quick border around Michael's as the ones you made for me and my mom have them. It doesn't have to be anything too fancy but if you can't I understand. We love them so much we have used them 3 times since and even have them on you fridge during the non cruise time lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch



I added a border and uploaded it again.  Hope it works this time.


----------



## dooledoo

Blueyes87 said:


> If you click on the image it will take you to the site where you can click the download button and yes this should be the same way when you print it out but bigger.



Sorry to ask a daft question, but I have saved the magnet picture that has been done for me to my pictures on my computer and I am guessing I can print it from there.  However, the above quote suggests that if you click on the picture it will take you to the site and you can print it from there but when I click on it nothing happens 

As long as I can print it out A4 size from my computer, I am happy but just wondered why I can't do the other method and worried incase I am missing out on something!


----------



## p17blo

Hi - Has anyone seen those magnets you stick on state room doors that looks like you can see into the state room?  It's like a 'peep hole' but larger and from the outside and you can see the bed etc?  I'd love to take one of those with me as I have seen one on a door and I had to take a double look to see if I could actually see in


----------



## Blueyes87

dennisbryce said:


> I saw that you have college teams and was wondering if you had the Montana State Bobcats? If you do could you do one that says Powers Family or Bob and Crystal, pretty please?
> Thank you so very much!!!



here you go...This one was a little harder for me than some of my others  but I think I managed it


----------



## Blueyes87

dooledoo said:


> Sorry to ask a daft question, but I have saved the magnet picture that has been done for me to my pictures on my computer and I am guessing I can print it from there.  However, the above quote suggests that if you click on the picture it will take you to the site and you can print it from there but when I click on it nothing happens
> 
> As long as I can print it out A4 size from my computer, I am happy but just wondered why I can't do the other method and worried incase I am missing out on something!



depending on how the person uploaded the picture you can click some and you some you can't.  The ones you can click are usually thumbnails of bigger pictures that would take up too much room if they were it's original size.  Mine for example are thumbnails that the website I use gives me so when you click on the picture it will take you to the bigger sized image and you can download it or save it.  Hope that helps


----------



## Blueyes87

cruisinwithmaandpa said:


> Can the word "name" be removed and left blank
> 
> Thanks much



here you go


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

Blueyes87 said:


> here you go



Thanks you are awesome


----------



## Pappert

eblong said:


> Here are the three you requested.  Have a good trip.



Thanks!  Can you change the dates to 2012 instead of 2013 and on the Evans Tracy one can you put Tracy-Evans?  My sister wanted her last name first.  Thanks!! They look great.


----------



## ohpatric

could you please do a disney fantasy/dumbo magnet for us?

we are the white family
cruise date is october 13-20, 2012
our names are: papa, grammy, momma, bailey

thank you so much!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I'm going to try asking again.. I think my post got lost.. 

I love this magnets and wanted to know how people are making them..
Are you printing them on magnet paper, from ink jet?
Theat paper is really expensive.. Is there another way? 
Thank you


----------



## dennisbryce

milliepie said:


> Hello Milliepie
> I was wondering if we could get this one with the following information on it please
> 
> 
> Disney Fantasy
> May 26, 2012
> 
> 
> For the names:
> Bob and Crystal
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dennisbryce

Blueyes87 said:


> here you go...This one was a little harder for me than some of my others  but I think I managed it



Thank you so much 
It is awsome


----------



## milliepie

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I'm going to try asking again.. I think my post got lost..
> 
> I love this magnets and wanted to know how people are making them..
> Are you printing them on magnet paper, from ink jet?
> Theat paper is really expensive.. Is there another way?
> Thank you




Some do use magnet paper, but if you want to go a cheaper route, what I did when I made mine was print them on cardstock, laminated them and then put magnet strips on the back.  They worked really well and still look good two years later on my refrigerator.


----------



## dooledoo

Hi Millepie

Could I ask if you would do these for me?  There is no rush.

Could I have this but with the dates 11-18 August 2012.  Also, would the green Mickey head be big enough to put "The Brills" in it?
http://www.4shared.com/photo/OI3zRoeA/may_19-26_fantasy_eastern_itin.html

Could I also have this but with the name "Nev" on it?
http://www.4shared.com/photo/PwDKDFCM/pluto_sailor_porthole.html

Also, could I have this with the name "Gaby" on it?
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jJyiUev5/Cheshire_cat_porthole.html

And lastly, could I ask for this but with the name "Alex" on it?
http://www.4shared.com/photo/sVfga5E-/bullseye_porthole.html

Thank you so much, I really appreciate the time it must take you


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

milliepie said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed you said life preserver.  Did you want this one, or one like above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is how you wanted it right?  Let me know if you need changes.



Thank you Millipie!  I think it looks awesome! Some of the other cruisers to nowhere are also letting me know that they think it is awesome too. 

I hope you won't mind, but I'd like to put in a request for two other designs using your life preserver images. They are for a cruise in November over Thanksgiving. 

The first one would be a life preserver with your thanksgiving turkey sticking out of it (file HappyThanksgiving Turkey.jpg)  It would say up at the top of the preserver "Feasting on the Fantasy" (that is our meet thread slogan) and then down at the bottom of the preserver in the middle it would say the date "November 17-24, 2012".  Would you mind doing the lettering in the dark brown that you used in the image -- that is, if you think it would look good!

The second one I'm hoping for is also a life preserver with your Pilgrim Hat in the middle of it (it is the mickey head pilgrim hat your file is pilgrim hat mh.png)  That one would say "Feasting on the Fantasy" up at the top of the preserver and at the middle bottom of the preserver it would say "Thanksgiving 2012."  Please use whatever color of lettering that you think looks good as I'm clueless.

Thank you Millipie.  This is something I will share with other families on our cruise.  I really appreciate all that you do and please know there is no rush as I know you are so busy with everything.  Also, good luck with final exams if that is something coming up soon!

Beth


----------



## Centex

p17blo said:


> Hi - Has anyone seen those magnets you stick on state room doors that looks like you can see into the state room?  It's like a 'peep hole' but larger and from the outside and you can see the bed etc?  I'd love to take one of those with me as I have seen one on a door and I had to take a double look to see if I could actually see in



If you click the pink mouse ears in one of Milliepie's posts, it will take you to her 4shared files.  (I don't have enough posts to give you the direct link myself.)

If you expand the "Disney Cruise" folder, then look in the "Portholes" folder, you should find a few different versions.

Bill


----------



## eblong

Pappert said:


> Thanks!  Can you change the dates to 2012 instead of 2013 and on the Evans Tracy one can you put Tracy-Evans?  My sister wanted her last name first.  Thanks!! They look great.



Sorry about the date thing.  Here are the adjusted versions, including the name change.  The links are actually the same as before, but at least I learned how to post thumbnails instead of full-sized drawings here.



'


----------



## eblong

baddog576 said:


> Sorry about that!  I looked and I didn't see a blank one except for one that said Inaugural on it.
> 
> If you don't mind making me one that would be great.  Thompson Family July 20-27, 2013.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Understand.  I just posted a totally "nude" copy (No text at all, but Dumbo and Timothy are still dressed)





I also posted a copy with the information you asked for.


----------



## jazmyin

Has anyone ever printed out images on Picture Paper vs Card Stock?  I have several High Gloss packets (30) pages in all that were free from Staples a while back. Would I still need to laminate them before putting magnets on the back?


----------



## dolphingirl47

jazmyin said:


> Has anyone ever printed out images on Picture Paper vs Card Stock?  I have several High Gloss packets (30) pages in all that were free from Staples a while back. Would I still need to laminate them before putting magnets on the back?



I always have mine printed on photo paper and then put them through my Xyron Creative Station which puts laminate on the front and magnet on the back.

Corinna


----------



## p17blo

Centex said:


> If you click the pink mouse ears in one of Milliepie's posts, it will take you to her 4shared files.  (I don't have enough posts to give you the direct link myself.)
> 
> If you expand the "Disney Cruise" folder, then look in the "Portholes" folder, you should find a few different versions.
> 
> Bill



Thanks - I did find them, but in the mean time I made my own   And I thought I would share - This is slightly different as I wanted a double take moment (not sure if it will do this, but you never know) so I made one using the graphics for one of the huge suites from Dream/Fantasy.

I've added some fisheye effect that you commonly see with thicker glass and here is the result.

Ready to print in Glorious 300 DPI at A4 size.  Hope someone else can find a use for it. 






Full Size Image


----------



## eblong

p17blo said:


> Thanks - I did find them, but in the mean time I made my own   And I thought I would share - This is slightly different as I wanted a double take moment (not sure if it will do this, but you never know) so I made one using the graphics for one of the huge suites from Dream/Fantasy.
> 
> I've added some fisheye effect that you commonly see with thicker glass and here is the result.
> 
> Ready to print in Glorious 300 DPI at A4 size.  Hope someone else can find a use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Size Image


 
Awsome!  If only our rooms all looked like that!


----------



## Centex

p17blo said:


> Thanks - I did find them, but in the mean time I made my own   And I thought I would share - This is slightly different as I wanted a double take moment (not sure if it will do this, but you never know) so I made one using the graphics for one of the huge suites from Dream/Fantasy.
> 
> I've added some fisheye effect that you commonly see with thicker glass and here is the result.
> 
> Ready to print in Glorious 300 DPI at A4 size.  Hope someone else can find a use for it.



Nice. I may print one up.


----------



## p17blo

eblong said:


> Awsome!  If only our rooms all looked like that!


Well now you can give the impression it is anyway


----------



## D23Bride

Hello Milliepie 
I was wondering if we could get this one with the following information on it please 


Disney Fantasy
June 30, 2012


For the names:
Steve & Diana 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## madisonann2002

eblong said:


> Sorry about the date thing.  Here are the adjusted versions, including the name change.  The links are actually the same as before, but at least I learned how to post thumbnails instead of full-sized drawings here.
> 
> 
> 
> '



Hello! I am part of this group and I just noticed my nephewBrandon was not on the Pappert Magnet. If you could add it please that would be great! We really appreciate all your work!


----------



## baddog576

eblong said:


> Understand.  I just posted a totally "nude" copy (No text at all, but Dumbo and Timothy are still dressed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted a copy with the information you asked for.




Awesome!  Thanks so much!


----------



## MrsScooby

eblong said:


> Understand.  I just posted a totally "nude" copy (No text at all, but Dumbo and Timothy are still dressed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted a copy with the information you asked for.



Nice
Can I get one that says "The Schuberg Family" ?
No date so I can reuse for future cruises.
Also our Fantasy cruise isn't going to Nassau, so can that part be taken out?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

eblong said:


> Understand.  I just posted a totally "nude" copy (No text at all, but Dumbo and Timothy are still dressed)



Sorry but I had a quick question... I love this magnet but we are going on the wonder... Can the fantasy be changed to WONDER? 
I know it may seem silly with the fantasy boat on it, but my daughter is a big dumbo fan.. And would love this on our door....


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

milliepie said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Milliepie.  It is so fun to check the boards every day to see if my designs are posted.  I get so excited when mine are ready.  It is like a little taste of cruise excitement even though I still have to wait_ forever _for my cruise date to arrive.  Thanks again!


----------



## dolphingirl47

p17blo said:


> Thanks - I did find them, but in the mean time I made my own   And I thought I would share - This is slightly different as I wanted a double take moment (not sure if it will do this, but you never know) so I made one using the graphics for one of the huge suites from Dream/Fantasy.
> 
> I've added some fisheye effect that you commonly see with thicker glass and here is the result.
> 
> Ready to print in Glorious 300 DPI at A4 size.  Hope someone else can find a use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Size Image



This is amazing.

Corinna


----------



## MrsScooby

jazmyin said:


> Has anyone ever printed out images on Picture Paper vs Card Stock?  I have several High Gloss packets (30) pages in all that were free from Staples a while back. Would I still need to laminate them before putting magnets on the back?



The images come out much nicer on photo paper so that's why I prefer it to magnetic paper. I laminate them afterwards so they stay looking nice otherwise they can get easily damaged. 
I still use some magnets that I made for our 2008 cruise


----------



## MrsScooby

p17blo said:


> Thanks - I did find them, but in the mean time I made my own   And I thought I would share - This is slightly different as I wanted a double take moment (not sure if it will do this, but you never know) so I made one using the graphics for one of the huge suites from Dream/Fantasy.
> 
> I've added some fisheye effect that you commonly see with thicker glass and here is the result.
> 
> Ready to print in Glorious 300 DPI at A4 size.  Hope someone else can find a use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Size Image



Very cool


----------



## labdogs42

milliepie said:


> Some do use magnet paper, but if you want to go a cheaper route, what I did when I made mine was print them on cardstock, laminated them and then put magnet strips on the back.  They worked really well and still look good two years later on my refrigerator.




Oh, cool!  That's a great idea! And I already have a laminator...


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Hi Milliepie and all disigners - do any of you have blanks for filling in?  My friend is going on a cruise at the end of May and I wanted to help her get started on some magnets. 

I'm looking for anything with Ariel & Rapunzel for two little girls and then something fun for the family - they are on the Fantasy. Also anything anniversary would be great!

Many thanks!!!


----------



## MrPoohBear

I am SO IMPRESSED by the work of the DISigners on these boards!  I have a special request for Blueyes87.  Will you please personalize Auburn mouse heads for The Murphy Family and our friends The Schrock Family?  THANK YOU in advance!


----------



## SaratogaShan

eblong said:


> Here you go.  Have a good cruise.



eblong, this is great!  The only problem is that we are sailing in 2012 (not 2013)   I am so sorry!  I should have specified the year.

Is it possible to correct the date (only if you have time)?

Thanks so much,
Shan


----------



## twinnybelles

Hi Milliepie,
We will be sailing out of NYC on June 15th on the Magic - cruise to nowhere. I have already used some of your already created Disigns but was wondering If I could ask for a few customized...
2 - have a magical night pillowcases one with "Molly " and 1 with "Riley "
Lisa in DCL fill
Riley in DCL fill
A Mickey head with the disney Magic and minnie Liberty with June 15, 2012
A Disney magic voyage with "Our first Disney cruise" June 15-17, 2012 NYC
A lime green mickey head with Twinnybelles in it

I know it's alot so I appreciate anything you can manage...Your disigns are just too cool.
Thanks in advance for any that you can do....Lisa


----------



## SpeedFigure

Is there a way to get a plain image of the Fantasy logo from the back of the ship that you are using for the Dumbo pic?? I'd love it on a plain white background or a dark navy background to make a print of?? Please??
Also can I get a spelling for Graysen (with an E) in toy story lettering please?? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

Can I get 3 names with DCL fills for our July cruise? Thanks

Trajan
Colan
Gavin


----------



## DMA

Hello there.  Just subbing to this thread so that I can find it later.  Thanks.


----------



## Blueyes87

MrPoohBear said:


> I am SO IMPRESSED by the work of the DISigners on these boards!  I have a special request for Blueyes87.  Will you please personalize Auburn mouse heads for The Murphy Family and our friends The Schrock Family?  THANK YOU in advance!



Here you go


----------



## MrPoohBear

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go



FANTASTIC!!!  Thank you so much, Blueyes87!!!


----------



## cctimmom

hi blueeye... can I get this with the name Catherine?
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a...ney/?action=view&current=nameinstarstink2.jpg

THANK YOU!

ps... do you have any Red Sox, Patriots or Bruins ears?


----------



## Blueyes87

cctimmom said:


> hi blueeye... can I get this with the name Catherine?
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a...ney/?action=view&current=nameinstarstink2.jpg
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> ps... do you have any Red Sox, Patriots or Bruins ears?



I have this one in a MH shape do you want to stick to the rectangle one? and I don't have them right now but I can make them if you want.  Which one would you like or do you want all of them?


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you please make two of your Dumbo Fantasy magnets?  One for the Elkins Family and one for the Danes Family.  Please don't put the date on it because I am not sure when they are leaving.  I think it is next week, but I am not sure.
Thank you!!  Thank you!!
Barbara
(Mrs. Big Jack 2002)


----------



## Pwac

If you have time, could you please make the following:

Gang Porthole with
The Harpers

Gang Porthole with
The Wolfes

The august 18 Fantasy.jpg changed to
June 9  16 with the Disney Fantasy logo on the other ear (like the June 15th Eastern design)

Obviously, we aren't leaving for several weeks so there is now rush. Thank you so much.


----------



## lookitsaplane

Thanks so much! These are great!


----------



## mstinson14

eblong said:


> Here you go.  Have a good cruise.



Could I possibly get this one with Stinson family and May 19-26, 2012? Thanks so much!


----------



## p17blo

Was trying to find a decent Castway Club image for ages - So I decided to create my own.  Please feel free to use or amend as you wish.  If any of the DISsigners on her want the PSD which split some of this out as transparent objects please get in touch.

BY THE WAY - I'm seeking a decent, new style DVC member magnet image - please let me know if anyone has one but in the mean time I'll start creating my own.






FULL SIZE IMAGE


----------



## Ready to go

Hi, I am not computer savy and can't believe you can do this....I hate to ask you because I'm sure you are busy but....My husband and I will be going on our Fantasy cruise on May 4, 2013 and are celebrating our 25th Anniversary.  Could you design me the Mickey ears with the Fantasy Eastern Cribbean with the itinerary and our names (Kim, Diane) and the date in the ears?  I would really appreciate it.  I bow down to your graphics savy!!!


----------



## eblong

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Sorry but I had a quick question... I love this magnet but we are going on the wonder... Can the fantasy be changed to WONDER?
> I know it may seem silly with the fantasy boat on it, but my daughter is a big dumbo fan.. And would love this on our door....



Lorilais_mommie -
It's a bit tougher than I first thought.  As I worked on it, I thought it's best to use a photo of the Wonder since that is her favorite, with the Wonder stern are (minus Donald and the nephews), with Dumbo for your daughter.  Will this work?

Let me know what you think.


----------



## milliepie

CrusingFamily4 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I have been reading the boards for quite some time, and I've also been attempting the magnets.  Key word- attempting.  I love your work.  If possible, could you please help!  I was hoping for portholes that are posted above with the individual names, and then a final one as our family and the grandparents.  If you could please do:
> 
> 1. Mickie mouse with the name Gord
> 2. Minnie Mouse with the name Nicole
> 3. Cinderella with the name Brooklyn
> 4. Snow white with the name Paige.
> 5. A porthole family one with "McQueen family."
> 6. A Happy Birthday, Grandma.  (We are completely open to design).  The grandparents are traveling with us and grandma is celebrating a birthday on board!
> 7. Beach chairs with the name Paul and Yvonne
> 8. Beach chairs with the name Ian and Janis
> 9. A porthole family one with Goofy and Daisy Duck saying "The grandparents"
> 
> We are sailing on the Disney Fantasy (for Western) and the Disney Wonder for Alaska (July 16th, 2012).  Thank you so much in advance.  It is very much appreciated!



Here you go.  







































breakingd_awn said:


> Hi Milliepie, glad to see you back . I love your new disigns Can I please request the following?
> 1.Black/white mickey&minnie in porthole, instead of "our first cruise" I'd like it to say Joel and Dawn.
> 2.Porthole with the whole gang...The Hickman Family 2013
> 3.Porthole w/minnie and clouds.....Evalie
> 4.DCL captain mickey license plates for
> Joel, Dawn, Maddie, Rogan, Evie
> 5.Grand Cayman with our names scattered about...Joel, Dawn, Rogan, Maddie, Evie. and 2013
> 6.Disney cruise Mickey Beach w/mick,minn,goofy..."Feb25-Mar2 2013"
> That's it for now No hurry , Thanks Milliepie



I think these were mine you asked for, but the last few I don't think they are.  If you could post the link to the original, it might help to know for sure.  Thanks.


----------



## Pappert

eblong said:


> Sorry about the date thing.  Here are the adjusted versions, including the name change.  The links are actually the same as before, but at least I learned how to post thumbnails instead of full-sized drawings here.
> 
> 
> 
> '



Thanks for the changes but on the Pappert magnet, my son's name was left off of this one.  Can you add Brandon at the bottom in the water?  Thanks!  The names should be John, Judy and Brandon.  The other ones are great!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Does anyone have anything with Rapunzel on it?


----------



## scrapycruiser

LOve the Mickey & Minnie looking out the port hole !
Could I get one for GINA & BRUCE and also for ELAINE & JOE

 Also I never saw the Minnie Mouse port hole with CAROLYN. Sorry if I missed it but I've been looking .

THANKS !!
Now what are you doing after graduation ? CONGRATS !!!


----------



## milliepie

GOOFY D said:


> Hi I would love to get some designs made for magnets.  We will be on the Fantasy in june could you please make...
> 
> Disney Fantasy porthole Plates
> 
> Kanga & Roo-Maryann
> Jedi Mickey-Colin
> Goofy-Steve
> Minnie-Julie
> Doug-Courtney
> 
> Auburn Tigers ears(in post #10)-Courtney
> 
> New Orleans Saints ears-Who Dat
> 
> Fantasy boat scene of some sort-Dorazio Family 7th disney cruise
> (same)                                 - Maryann 3rd disney cruise



I wasn't sure about the Doug one.  Hope I got it right.  I think you got the rest from Blueyes right?  Let me know if not.  





















dthogue said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I was looking at your files and would like to make the following requests:
> 
> Disney Cruise Line - Journal Pages:
> 
> - Can you do one for the Port of Miami like the Port of Los Angeles one?
> 
> - Could I get the "atseadayblankjournalpage.jpg" with all lines (no wording in the body)
> 
> - a page for the port of Caratagena
> 
> - a page for the port of Panama Canal
> 
> 
> Thanks so much - your journal pages are wonderful!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> LOve the Mickey & Minnie looking out the port hole !
> Could I get one for GINA & BRUCE and also for ELAINE & JOE
> 
> Also I never saw the Minnie Mouse port hole with CAROLYN. Sorry if I missed it but I've been looking .
> 
> THANKS !!
> Now what are you doing after graduation ? CONGRATS !!!



I know you have asked a few times for the porthole.  Sorry it took so long to reply.  

I am going to take a break and then maybe go on a cruise before the end of the year.  We'll see.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

eblong said:


> Lorilais_mommie -
> It's a bit tougher than I first thought.  As I worked on it, I thought it's best to use a photo of the Wonder since that is her favorite, with the Wonder stern are (minus Donald and the nephews), with Dumbo for your daughter.  Will this work?
> 
> Let me know what you think.



Thank you so much!!! She loves it.. She wants me to make now..
I'm going to try a use clear contact paper to "laminate" it with sticky magnets.. 
thank you again!


----------



## CrusingFamily4

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Millipie... is it possible to change the Fantasy to 2013 instead of 2012?  (If it is easier, please feel free to remove it entirely).  Otherwise...
> 
> Those are amazing!!  I am so excited!   The girls are going to be beyond ecstatic when they see them on their door.  (They will be 3 for Alaska and 4 for the Western Cruise).  Thank you very very much!


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I know you have asked a few times for the porthole.  Sorry it took so long to reply.
> 
> I am going to take a break and then maybe go on a cruise before the end of the year.  We'll see.



Thanks Milliepie !!
Be sure to make lots of magnets for your cruise !! Would love to see your cabin door !! Lol


----------



## big jack 2002

milliepie,
Would you make the porthole with Mickey and friends?
One for The Elkins Family
and 
One for The Danes Family
Thank you.
We have talked so much about how we enjoyed the cruise, our friends are going.
Thank you so much!!
Barbara
(Mrs. Big Jack 2002)


----------



## 2boysmommy

milliepie said:


> FAQ:
> 
> Q: How do I print them, they are grainy?
> A: If the picture is a thumbnail, you need to click on that. It will take you to the photo hosting site of the DISigner.
> Once you are there, click on it again (for photobucket) or the click to enlarge box (4shared) to expand the DISign to it's full size.
> You can then right click and save it at it's best quality..



I am trying to print some of your blank/generic images from 4shared and when I click for the full size photo it just gives me a red X in the image and I cannot save. I don't have a problem saving them from the smaller image/quality but then it does print grainy. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## GOOFY D

Hi Millipie        Thanks for the magnets   I was wondering if you could fix a couple of things  
the Doug I wanted was the dog from up
and I also requested 2 fantasy pics of some sort with
Dorazio family  7th disney cruise
Maryann     3rd disney cruise        Thanks  (from post 445)


----------



## GOOFY D

milliepie said:


> I wasn't sure about the Doug one.  Hope I got it right.  I think you got the rest from Blueyes right?  Let me know if not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.




please see message 452


----------



## dthogue

Milliepie,

Thank you so much for the journal pages - they are PERFECT!!!

If I may another request -

a journal page for Costa Maya

and the blank day at sea journal page with the Wonder instead of the Magic

Thanks,


----------



## Patrickprincess

dthogue said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so much for the journal pages - they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> If I may another request -
> 
> a journal page for Costa Maya
> 
> and the blank day at sea journal page with the Wonder instead of the Magic
> 
> Thanks,



Millie i was wondering could you make me a stateroom key magent the one with Mickey with A gift for you Have a fantasy filled cruise Mashelle 2040 Thanks so much for you hard work


----------



## Kibbyz

Does anyone know where I can find the Disney Gang Porthole image?  Our cruise is coming up in a week, so I thought I would customize it myself.  TIA!


----------



## DonnettaR

milliepie said:


> I fixed the links to my files, so hopefully they are working for you now.  Here are your designs.



tried to download the blanks for these but they didn't work.  could you make both designs for Sept 12-17 cruise for Patricia, Steve, And Donnetta we have to make new shirts my mom was supposed to take the cruise with us but she just died.  she told us that she wanted us to take the trip for her so that is what we are doing thanks


----------



## jilljill

Kibbyz said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Disney Gang Porthole image?  Our cruise is coming up in a week, so I thought I would customize it myself.  TIA!



Try looking at the shared files link in milliepie's signature to see if she offers them as blanks.  Otherwise you can make them up yourself or request that she make them for you.


----------



## Kibbyz

jilljill said:


> Try looking at the shared files link in milliepie's signature to see if she offers them as blanks.  Otherwise you can make them up yourself or request that she make them for you.



I looked in her 4shared files, but could not find the one with the Disney Gang.  I would love to request a custom from milliepie, but since our cruise is just around the corner there is probably not enough time.  So, I thought I'd tackle it myself if I had the blank file.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## baddog576

Milliepie, Could you make these for me?  I put this request in a little bit ago but I wasn't sure how far behind you are on your list or if this just got missed.  

http://www.4shared.com/photo/IKSMCBi...airs_mmpp.html

I'd like Disney Fantasy (with 'Fantasy' in the fantasy script) on the top
July 20-27, 2013 
7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise

Chairs from L to Right: Scott, Piya, Ella, Dylan


Could you make this one for Ella? I saw one for Ella but it was plain without Izzy. I did find the Jake one for Dylan. 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/FQHKlW9...ate_izzy.html?


And this one:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZ...Dreammh_2.html

The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
5 Night Double Dip Cruise to Castaway Cay (or something like that)
June 10-15, 2012


And finally:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZ...Dreammh_2.html

Is there a Fantasy version of this or is the same boat used?

The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
July 20-27, 2013


Thank you so much! I have been using your 4shared images to make my own magnets so I wouldn't have to bother you! I don't have the Fantasy script and I don't know how to change images or create new ones. Your library has been great. Thanks for all your work!

Piya


----------



## We Love the Mouse!

Thanks so much!


----------



## postesf

postesf said:


> Hi Millie!  Can I add this one to my request.  Mine are post 229.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/r85tKM0v/file.html
> 
> It can just say The Poste Family.  If you'd like to add more, it' on the Fantasy, Western Caribbean and it's from May 26-June 2, 2012
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi Millie!  I was just wondering if you might be able to tell us what number post you are on.  Didn't know if I should check every other day, once a week...  Thanks so much for all your hard work!  We really appreciate it!!!


----------



## milliepie

2boysmommy said:


> I am trying to print some of your blank/generic images from 4shared and when I click for the full size photo it just gives me a red X in the image and I cannot save. I don't have a problem saving them from the smaller image/quality but then it does print grainy. Am I doing something wrong?



You are trying to download them directly from 4shared right?  If you see a red x try to right click and selet show picture.  When you click on the picture it opens up to the download page.  Linger over that picture  and you will see a 4 arrow square.  Click on that, it should say expand to full size, and it will enlarge.  If that doesn't work you can download the image to your computer by using the download link.  If that still doesn't work let me know the files you need and I can either email them to you or use another program to post them for you.


----------



## milliepie

postesf said:


> Hi Millie!  I was just wondering if you might be able to tell us what number post you are on.  Didn't know if I should check every other day, once a week...  Thanks so much for all your hard work!  We really appreciate it!!!



I haven't had as much time to fill requests so it is taking me a bit longer than usual.  I feel so bad, but I hate the idea of quitting.  Selfish on my part I suppose.    I am on 150, and not every post is a request, so I would check back in about a week or so.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Kibbyz said:


> I looked in her 4shared files, but could not find the one with the Disney Gang.  I would love to request a custom from milliepie, but since our cruise is just around the corner there is probably not enough time.  So, I thought I'd tackle it myself if I had the blank file.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



I replied to your pm.


----------



## jazmyin

if possible could you please do the Fantasy ship (with Dumbo)...the date is July 28th- Aug 4th 2012. Our family last names are Stevenson & Bernstein. We would also love the one with the two beach chairs... names are April & Fern (Easten Cruise on the Fantasy July 28th-Aug 4th 2012) Thanks a million!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney_fans

Hi Milliepie,

I saw in your last post that you are on #150.  I had post #80 but don't remember seeing anything.  Do you post the images only on 
this blog or do we need to look in your share folder?


----------



## milliepie

Disney_fans said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I saw in your last post that you are on #150.  I had post #80 but don't remember seeing anything.  Do you post the images only on
> this blog or do we need to look in your share folder?



Oh, I started yours, but I just haven't finished them yet sorry about that.  I have you down though and will get them done as soon as possible.


----------



## eblong

MrsScooby said:


> Nice
> Can I get one that says "The Schuberg Family" ?
> No date so I can reuse for future cruises.
> Also our Fantasy cruise isn't going to Nassau, so can that part be taken out?



The Nassau on the back is the required posting of the ship's port of registry, although I suppose I could take it off.  Removing it will require a bit of work, since I didn't put it there to begin with.  Take a look at this and see if you still want it removed.  If you do, let me know, and give me some time to remove it, as I will have to modify the base template I use.


----------



## trudyt623

Millipie, you are so kind to give so much time to all of our requests.  I wish there was something I could do for you.  I hope to oneday sail on a cruise with you and maybe I can get up extra early each morning and save you the best lounge chair near the pool.  Lol

Thank you for my images, I looooooove them.

Trudy


----------



## eblong

SaratogaShan said:


> eblong, this is great!  The only problem is that we are sailing in 2012 (not 2013)   I am so sorry!  I should have specified the year.
> 
> Is it possible to correct the date (only if you have time)?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Shan



Sure.  Here is the adjusted version:


----------



## eblong

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you please make two of your Dumbo Fantasy magnets?  One for the Elkins Family and one for the Danes Family.  Please don't put the date on it because I am not sure when they are leaving.  I think it is next week, but I am not sure.
> Thank you!!  Thank you!!
> Barbara
> (Mrs. Big Jack 2002)



Sure.  Here you go.



and


----------



## eblong

mstinson14 said:


> Could I possibly get this one with Stinson family and May 19-26, 2012? Thanks so much!



Sure.  Here it is:


----------



## eblong

SpeedFigure said:


> Is there a way to get a plain image of the Fantasy logo from the back of the ship that you are using for the Dumbo pic?? I'd love it on a plain white background or a dark navy background to make a print of?? Please??
> Also can I get a spelling for Graysen (with an E) in toy story lettering please??
> Thank you so much!



Unfortunately, I don't have it on a white background - I reused an image on the web for the fantasy stern image (Like I said - I'm not graphically talented - I just reuse like heck).  

Here is the link to the highest resolution copy I found: 
[URL=http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l599/ebslong/Misc/?action=view&current=Dumbo.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## eblong

Pappert said:


> Thanks for the changes but on the Pappert magnet, my son's name was left off of this one.  Can you add Brandon at the bottom in the water?  Thanks!  The names should be John, Judy and Brandon.  The other ones are great!



Sure.  Here it is.



http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums...w&current=FantasyInauguralMagnet-Pappert1.jpg


----------



## eblong

jazmyin said:


> if possible could you please do the Fantasy ship (with Dumbo)...the date is July 28th- Aug 4th 2012. Our family last names are Stevenson & Bernstein. We would also love the one with the two beach chairs... names are April & Fern (Easten Cruise on the Fantasy July 28th-Aug 4th 2012) Thanks a million!!!!!!!



Milliepie - can you address the request for beach chairs?

Here is the Fantasy design.


----------



## Kibbyz

milliepie said:


> I replied to your pm.



Thank you


----------



## GoofyCrazy

eblong said:


> The Nassau on the back is the required posting of the ship's port of registry, although I suppose I could take it off.  Removing it will require a bit of work, since I didn't put it there to begin with.  Take a look at this and see if you still want it removed.  If you do, let me know, and give me some time to remove it, as I will have to modify the base template I use.




If she still wants Nassau taken off I can do it. I have a program that can remove it with just a few easy steps. Just send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you for the magnets!!  They are perfect!!  They will be so thrilled when I give them to them tomorrow.
Thank you again and again.
Barbara


----------



## ohpatric

Think my request might have been missed.

Thank you!



ohpatric said:


> could you please do a disney fantasy/dumbo magnet for us?
> 
> we are the white family
> cruise date is october 13-20, 2012
> our names are: papa, grammy, momma, bailey
> 
> thank you so much!


----------



## jazmyin

Eblong....The magnet you did for me (Stevenson/Bernstein) of the Fantasy is perfect!!!! Thank You !!!!!


----------



## eblong

ohpatric said:


> Think my request might have been missed.
> 
> Thank you!



Actually, I didn't miss doing it.  I just missed giving you the link after you I did it.  Here it is.


----------



## Pappert

eblong said:


> Sure.  Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums...w&current=FantasyInauguralMagnet-Pappert1.jpg



Thanks!!! It is perfect.


----------



## VMinick

Hi, eblong!

I saw that you have a Fantasy DISign already done with our dates on it (June 9-16, 2012). Could we get that one for The Minick Family if you have time?

Thanks SO much! My daugher LOVES Dumbo!


----------



## SaratogaShan

eblong said:


> Sure.  Here is the adjusted version:



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## GOOFY D

Hi eblong, If you get a chance can we have 2 of the dumbo fantasy design

Dorazio Family
7th Disney Cruise

Maryann
3rd Disney Cruise         Thanks!


----------



## MrsScooby

eblong said:


> The Nassau on the back is the required posting of the ship's port of registry, although I suppose I could take it off.  Removing it will require a bit of work, since I didn't put it there to begin with.  Take a look at this and see if you still want it removed.  If you do, let me know, and give me some time to remove it, as I will have to modify the base template I use.



Love it as is

Thanks so much


----------



## stacyk9

What programs do you guys use to make these? You do such great work!!!


----------



## sissy_ib

Milliepie :

Could I  have this say Magic on one side and Febrary 1-9, 2013 on the other side? 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iewQ6yN/DCLwondercloudmh.html?

Thank you!

ETA : Can you do this journal page to say February 1-9, 2013.http://www.4shared.com/photo/c54uJYiN/JournalCoverPage1.html? I am going to print them as FE gifts for the kids so either nothing on the top or have it just say Magic. Also we are stopping in Costa Maya Mexico. If you can make one for that port or just change the name one of the other pages that would be awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## eblong

stacyk9 said:


> What programs do you guys use to make these? You do such great work!!!



I work with Photoshop Elements 9. It has someirritating limitations, but it is close enough for me given the price of PS CS 5 (or CS 6e for that matter).


----------



## QuiQui

Hello everyone. I'm so new it's scary. I hope I asks for the right thing and asking in the right place. I'm a single mom traveling with my 4 year old now but will turn 5 the following day after our cruise. We cruise the Dream Oct 25-28. My first cruise ever and I only went to Disney when I was in High School with band. Just a blessing to take my son at such a young age. Now....
I was looking for a port hole like this but with Princess Tiana - http://www.4shared.com/photo/qc7yNyg4/mom_daisy_porthole.html 

And also a name fill with Princess Tiana. 

My sons name is so easy "Andrew" I found a lot of stuff on Milipie's 4share! 
So, I want bother with his stuff too much but my name is Lequita 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## blessedisneymomx3

Wow, what awesome designs Milliepie!!  We have three families going on the dream in November.  No rush but hoping to get the below items when you have a moment.

Beach chairs with Disney Dream 2012 in the background and on the chairs, any character is fine.
1.  Daddy, Mommy, Deven (boy), Gage (boy)
2.  Grandma, Chase
3.  Jennifer, Paige, Avery (boy)
4. Lorene

Portholes with different characters are fine
1.  Chase (boy)
2.  Deven (boy)
3. Gage (boy)
4. Avery (boy)
5. Paige (girl)
6. Lorene
7.  Jennifer
8.  Grandma

We are celebrating our 15 year anniversary with a vow renewal on board the Dream.  Would you be able to put something together that says something like
"Celebrating 15 years of Happily Ever After - Craig & Robin November 2012

Maybe even do something with this one of lady and the tramphttp://www.4shared.com/photo/MWTEu8fd/LadyTrampbeachhearts.html?

Thanks for sharing your designs!!!

Robin


----------



## Deweysgirl

If possible could you please do a couple of requests for me...we are leaving on Sunday, I sure would appreciate it so very much! 

Two Captain Mickey boarding passes, one for Jim and one for Betty Sue
One PiratemickeyMH with the name Houston 
One PiratemickeyMH with the name Jim 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## superrach

Hello, 

Could I pretty please have this one with my family names from left to right--Chris, Rachel, Cara on the beach chairs? http://www.4shared.com/photo/joMio7NS/Beach_chairs_mmd.html? 

Also have Welcome!  written in the sky.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## yayasue

Hi eblong,

May I please request the Fantasy/dumbo design for our upcoming trip? Dates are Sept 22-29 and The Vezina Family

Thank you!!


----------



## CalDisfans

Hello!
We are leaving on the Dream in May, could I please request these for our cruise? Thank you SO much!! Your designs are fantastic!:

Portholes w/Disney characters are great & if the characters are possible. Otherwise, just the Disney Parks name tags with our names on it.

Brian-Hercules or Mr. Incredible
Becky-Minnie 
Tyler-Jack Sparrow
Brianna-Boo (from Monsters Inc.) or Pocahontas
Eden- Stitch
Greg- Mufasa (Lion King), or Goofy
Roberta- Belle
Jeanette- Alice in Wonderland
Annie-Tinkerbell
Holden-Goofy

Also, 2 with the Dream ship, one that says, The Smethurst Family, one that says The Foster/Vandersommen Family May 13-17, 2012, and 2 that have Mickey/Minnie in Beach chairs looking out with any fun, relaxing saying on it.
Thank you immensly in advance!


----------



## CalDisfans

Hello Again! 
If at all possible, I saw on your past posts a design of the Princesses in funny faces pose, saying, "A Princess always smiles for the camera." If I could get three of those with the names Jeanette, Annie, and Brianna on them? Thank you so much!


----------



## Blueyes87

cctimmom said:


> hi blueeye... can I get this with the name Catherine?
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a...ney/?action=view&current=nameinstarstink2.jpg
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> ps... do you have any Red Sox, Patriots or Bruins ears?



Here is the one you requested 





As for the other ones you didn't get back to me so I went ahead and did these



 



As for the bruins one, you were talking about Boston Bruins right..





If you want them personalized please get back to me by friday as I will not be able to complete requests starting sat as I am leaving on Sun and won't be back for 2 weeks...or if you have time I'll get to it when I get back.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is the one you requested
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!
> 
> When you have time, I would love one that says Kristy and one the says Jill.
> 
> (Tink name in stars)
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Does anyone have any designs with Rapunzel?  I would greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## Fluffypants

milliepie said:


> Selfish on my part I suppose.



Selfish is the last adjective I would use to describe you!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am finally off on my big adventure. We are checked in at one of the airport hotels and will fly to Los Angeles tomorrow. We will get on the Disney Wonder on Sunday. I will post photos of my decorated door when I get back. I just wanted to check in and say a great big thank you to all the people who helped to make this cruise extra special with their kindness.

Corinna


----------



## wink13

Can you make this with the names Jake, Leslie, Sloane and Circe?  If you could put the date of their cruise also Disney Dream May 3rd, 2012 would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## CalDisfans

Hello!

I have a special request for Blueyes87, Can you make 2 mickey heads of the Cleveland Browns? One with the name Greg, the other with the name Holden. Are your mickey head designs only NFL? If you do MLB &/or NBA, we would also love ones of the California Angels with the name Brian, the Miami Heat with the name Tyler, & Lakers with the name Eden.  Thank you SO much! All the guys will flip seeing these! AWESOME.


----------



## hstrickland

Subbing on this thread!! This is awesome!! Can't wait to go back and read and get some ideas for our Dream Cruise....this should be lots of fun.


----------



## my4girls

Hi , if possible could you please make me a Fantasy Logo with Dumbo, with the name Fam Jam  and the date  Aug 18-25 2012
Thank You. Lori


----------



## mstinson14

eblong said:


> Sure.  Here it is:



Thank you!!


----------



## big jack 2002

I gave the magnets to our friends that are cruising!!  They were thrilled.  I told them "Compliments of my friend on the DIS board"
Thank you again!!
Barbara


----------



## milliepie

JBeanBunny said:


> I have a tall order for any DIS-igner(s) willing to take the task!
> 
> I'm marrying my DF on the Dream in September  and I need a wedding logo that I can iron-on transfer onto my guests favor bags, that can also double as a door magnet for everyone's rooms! I've got about 50 guests coming, and being able to tie the door magnet with the favor bags would be a fantastic touch! My DM is coming at the end of this month to help me with crafting, and I'd like to get started by then.
> 
> Here are the details-
> I'd like to to say something like: Jillian & Michael's Wedding Cruise
> We're sailing the Disney Dream
> 09/13/12-09/16/12 are the sail dates...
> 
> I would like something that's a bit more "Adult" since we only have 2 children attending. I don't particularly want any characters, but if Mickey and Minnie can be done in a classy way, I'd be willing to consider it. I'm open to a few different ideas. (Milliepie made my family very nice life preserver magnets before with a beautiful cruiseliner graphic in the middle, sailing into the sunset.) Consider the theming of the Dream, it's very art-deco, classic, old timey yet timeless... I like the typical DCL coloring of Red, Blue, Black, White, and Gold. My favor bags are royal blue, so the iron on transfer will be put onto white fabric and sewn to the blue bags, so keep that in mind when choosing colors
> 
> I would love to have two or three options to choose from, and if more than one DIS-igner want to tackle this task, I would be forever grateful!  Thanks so much!



Sent you a pm.


----------



## milliepie

erinjean1277 said:


> Thanks for the quick response......I hope with this I can help you out a bit.  I have cleaned the edges but haven't figured out how to make the background around it not be there......oh well.



Thank you, it looks good.  For no background you need to cut out the image and save it as a png. file on a transparent background.  Not sure what program you use, but you can find tutorials on any program using a quick google search.  Hope it helps.


----------



## milliepie

Holly J said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope they get your car fixed and back to you quickly!
> 
> When you have time could I have please the following made?  I am in no rush as you can see by my cruise dates.
> 
> Our First Disney Cruise - October 2012 - The Johnson Family with Finding Nemo characters in background
> 
> Princess Jenna's Magic Cruise - with all the princesses or as many as possible
> 
> Pic of Magic that saysDisney Magic - October 6 - 13, 2012 - Caribbean Cruise - Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel
> 
> Minnie head with Minnie on side and the name Jenna on it.
> 
> Mickey head with Goofy on side and the name Buddy on it
> 
> Minnie head with Daisy on side and the name Holly on it
> 
> 3 Beach chairs on a beach with ship in background.  Names on chairs - Jenna, Buddy, and Holly
> 
> Gang of 5 head in a port hole with The Johnson's at the top
> 
> Arial - Under the sea. Under the sea.  Darling it's better down where it's wetter.  Take it from me. The Magic - October 2012
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!



Love my insurance company.  It was quick and easy and I got my car back in no time.  Here are your requests.  



































GOOFY D said:


> Hi I would love to get some designs made for magnets.  We will be on the Fantasy in june could you please make...
> 
> Fantasy boat scene of some sort-Dorazio Family 7th disney cruise
> (same)- Maryann 3rd disney cruise


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> First of all congrats on school and getting your degree. I have a team of 6 college interns working with me right now and they all are super excited about graduation. I have been using your character mickey heads (where the whole head is stylized like the character). I have been using them for cupcake toppers and I was wondering if you might please be able to make ones for the fairy Silvermist, Mulan and Peter Pan? That would make our end of term party extra special. Thanks!



Sure, when is the party so I know how much time I have?


----------



## wheelerkidz3

milliepie said:


> Here are your portholes



i'd love to get this with 
THE WHEELER FAMILY
FANTASY 
JUNE 2012



WDW Princess 71 said:


>


COULD I GET BEACH CHAIRS FOR: (DISNEY FANTASY)
MARK AND SHANNON 

AND ANOTHER ONE WITH CHAIRS FORDISNEY FANTASY)
DUSTIN
LAURYN
NICK
COLLIN




eblong said:


> Here you go.  Have a good cruise.


COULD I GET ONE OF THESE WITH THE WHEELER FAMILY ON IT?

THANKS ALL!!!


----------



## milliepie

yayasue said:


> Hi Millipie love you designs!
> 
> Can I ask you if you to make me a design for our upcoming cruise please? I would love to have:
> 
> 1. Porthole design written Disney Fantasy 2012 and The Vezina Family or something along those lines..
> 
> Thank you!!!!












DisneyDee27 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I'm requesting your Mickey silhouette with the flags of Puerto Rico, St Thomas and St. John.
> Also may I have the "Just Us Three" Mickey head with the names DeeDee, Christy, and Brianna. Dee and christy on each ear and Brianna on the "face"
> Please and thank you
> Dee



I posted the Mickey's earlier, but just saw this one too.


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> Sure, when is the party so I know how much time I have?



The party is on Tuesday May 2nd.


----------



## Blueyes87

Sunshineminnie said:


> Blueyes87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one you requested
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!
> 
> When you have time, I would love one that says Kristy and one the says Jill.
> 
> (Tink name in stars)
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go...I also started making these as Mickey heads if you like it that way better but for now I just left as is
> 
> [URL=http://www.4shared.com/photo/weaXYLci/kristyinstarstink2.html?refurl=d1forum]
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueyes87

CalDisfans said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a special request for Blueyes87, Can you make 2 mickey heads of the Cleveland Browns? One with the name Greg, the other with the name Holden. Are your mickey head designs only NFL? If you do MLB &/or NBA, we would also love ones of the California Angels with the name Brian, the Miami Heat with the name Tyler, & Lakers with the name Eden.  Thank you SO much! All the guys will flip seeing these! AWESOME.



No problem and it's not just NFL I have baseball ones and no basketball ones yet only because people haven't requested them, but it shouldn't be a problem to make those for you  Just one question do you have time for these? As I'm leaving on Sunday for the Hawaii cruise I don't know if i'll be able to get to these before I leave


----------



## CalDisfans

Blueyes87, 
We are leaving on the morning of the 11th of May, to fly there. If at all possible if you can get to them before you leave, that'd be great , we'd be ever so thrilled. If not, we understand. I wish I would've seen your cool sports ones weeks ago, I surely would've asked then. Thank you in advance! If you can only get to a few, then the Cleveland Indians ones w/ names Greg & Holden on them would be our first choice. If you're able to get to the Angels Brian, Miami Heat Tyler, & Lakers Eden, then that'd be an awesome bonus. We can make them probably all the way up to the 8th or 9th of May.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Blueyes87 said:


> Sunshineminnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go...I also started making these as Mickey heads if you like it that way better but for now I just left as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  That was really quick and I love them!  However, when I tried to download them I received this message:
> 
> 
> Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
> Reasons for this may include:
> Invalid link
> The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of use
> 
> Do you know what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Fluffypants said:


> Hi Milliepie!  I have been browsing through your shared files and I love your work!  I am wondering if you could do the following for me please?
> 
> 1) http://www.4shared.com/photo/W-oejJrG/christopher_pluto_bday_mh.html
> Would it be possible to do this with the name Jessie, and with Chip & Dale instead of Pluto?
> 
> 2) http://www.4shared.com/photo/im_JYh9S/mm_magic_beach_chairs.html
> Could you do this one with the words "Birthday Fantasy" instead of "Disney Magic", and with the following:
> Mickey chair with the name Keith
> Minnie chair with the name Jessie, and a party hat on it?
> 
> If this doesn't make sense or isn't possible, please let me know.  Thank you in advance for your help.  I really appreciate your time and talent!!!



Here are your Requested designs.


----------



## Brisully

I am having trouble viewing your site at 4shared.  Are you having issues with it?  i also sent you a PM.....


----------



## Fluffypants

Brisully said:


> I am having trouble viewing your site at 4shared.  Are you having issues with it?  i also sent you a PM.....



Oh no!  Me too!


----------



## GOOFY D

milliepie said:


> Love my insurance company.  It was quick and easy and I got my car back in no time.  Here are your requests.



Thanks Millpie  I was wondering if you saw my post 453  I was wanted to get  Doug (dog from up) on Courtney porthole  Thanks


----------



## eblong

GOOFY D said:


> Hi eblong, If you get a chance can we have 2 of the dumbo fantasy design
> 
> Dorazio Family
> 7th Disney Cruise
> 
> Maryann
> 3rd Disney Cruise         Thanks!



Do you have a cruise date you want me to put on these?


----------



## eblong

my4girls said:


> Hi , if possible could you please make me a Fantasy Logo with Dumbo, with the name Fam Jam  and the date  Aug 18-25 2012
> Thank You. Lori


my4girls / Lori - 
Here is the magnet you asked for.  I guessed that FAM JAM is not actually a family name, so I dropped the word "family."





Do you want to put first names on it?  Let me know - I can accommodate.


----------



## eblong

big jack 2002 said:


> I gave the magnets to our friends that are cruising!!  They were thrilled.  I told them "Compliments of my friend on the DIS board"
> Thank you again!!
> Barbara



You're welcome.  I'm glad they liked them.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Hi Milliepie,

Can I get the Princess cruise with Brooklyn & Bailey?

Or if you have a blank I can fill it that would wonderful.


----------



## eblong

wheelerkidz3 said:


> i'd love to get this with
> THE WHEELER FAMILY
> FANTASY
> JUNE 2012
> 
> 
> COULD I GET BEACH CHAIRS FOR: (DISNEY FANTASY)
> MARK AND SHANNON
> 
> AND ANOTHER ONE WITH CHAIRS FORDISNEY FANTASY)
> DUSTIN
> LAURYN
> NICK
> COLLIN
> 
> 
> 
> COULD I GET ONE OF THESE WITH THE WHEELER FAMILY ON IT?
> 
> THANKS ALL!!!



Here is the one I do.


----------



## Fluffypants

milliepie said:


> Here are your Requested designs.



OMG!!!
I LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE!!!!  
Thank you SOOOOOOO much!!!!


----------



## wmharley

Brisully said:


> I am having trouble viewing your site at 4shared.  Are you having issues with it?  i also sent you a PM.....





Fluffypants said:


> Oh no!  Me too!



I was having the same issue. Everytime I wanted to view the larger images, it would give me a blank page and say the link is invalid and/or was deleted due to violation of TOS.

I ended up downloading the 4Sync down/uploader and now I can see all the files.

i think 4Sync did that to make eveyrone use it, or because it was linked so much.


----------



## eblong

yayasue said:


> Hi eblong,
> 
> May I please request the Fantasy/dumbo design for our upcoming trip? Dates are Sept 22-29 and The Vezina Family
> 
> Thank you!!



Here you go


----------



## eblong

eblong said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have it on a white background - I reused an image on the web for the fantasy stern image (Like I said - I'm not graphically talented - I just reuse like heck).
> 
> Here is the link to the highest resolution copy I found:
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...943158&page=1&ndsp=11&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:50



It tookm me a while, but I finally am able to put together a Toy Story font - or a reasonable close facsimile of it anyway.  What specifically are you looking for?  

I threw this together to see how the font looked.  Let me know what you need.


----------



## GOOFY D

eblong said:


> Do you have a cruise date you want me to put on these?



no thanks


----------



## Blueyes87

Sunshineminnie said:


> Blueyes87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  That was really quick and I love them!  However, when I tried to download them I received this message:
> 
> 
> Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
> Reasons for this may include:
> Invalid link
> The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of use
> 
> Do you know what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i went ahead and reloaded the two.  Maybe the site is having issues but try these
Click to expand...


----------



## QuiQui

Hi Milliepie! I have been browsing through your shared files and I love your work too! I am wondering if you could do the following for me as well to please?

1) http://www.4shared.com/photo/W-oejJr...o_bday_mh.html
Would it be possible to do this with the name Andrew, and with Lightning McQueen?

2) http://www.4shared.com/photo/im_JYh9...ch_chairs.html
Could you do this one with the words "Birthday Dream" and with the following:
Mickey chair with the name Andrew, and a party hat on it?
Minnie chair with the name Lequita? 





milliepie said:


> Here are your Requested designs.


----------



## eblong

VMinick said:


> Hi, eblong!
> 
> I saw that you have a Fantasy DISign already done with our dates on it (June 9-16, 2012). Could we get that one for The Minick Family if you have time?
> 
> Thanks SO much! My daugher LOVES Dumbo!



VMinick - 

Here you go.


----------



## breakingd_awn

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these were mine you asked for, but the last few I don't think they are.  If you could post the link to the original, it might help to know for sure.  Thanks.



 Thanks so much Milliepie  You have sooo many great Disigns to choose from.
Here are  the other ones,I hope I'm doing this right:
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




    Rogan and Evie's 4th cruise
2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    The Hickmans 2013
3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Our names scattered about: Joel,Dawn,Maddie,Rogan,Evie  2013 W.Caribbean
4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Western Caribbean Feb 25-Mar2 2013
5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    with our names:Joel,Dawn,Maddie,Rogan,Evie  Pirate Night 2013
6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     WooHoo!!! Our First Verandah !!
7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The Hickmans first W.Caribbean Feb25-Mar2 2013

8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hickman Girls Western Caribbean 2013  Dawn,Maddie,Rogan,Evie 
Whew!! That takes a while with dial-up (livin in the sticks)  Do you do license plates?
OK...soo,I should copy the HTML code instead


----------



## Blueyes87

CalDisfans said:


> Blueyes87,
> We are leaving on the morning of the 11th of May, to fly there. If at all possible if you can get to them before you leave, that'd be great , we'd be ever so thrilled. If not, we understand. I wish I would've seen your cool sports ones weeks ago, I surely would've asked then. Thank you in advance! If you can only get to a few, then the Cleveland Indians ones w/ names Greg & Holden on them would be our first choice. If you're able to get to the Angels Brian, Miami Heat Tyler, & Lakers Eden, then that'd be an awesome bonus. We can make them probably all the way up to the 8th or 9th of May.



Ok I'm a little confused your first request said Cleveland Browns so thats what I did, but this request says Cleveland Indians 

But here are the ones I did


----------



## hstrickland

Hi!

Quick question...I've copied several of Milliepie's templates to my Photobucket account and created several magnets. Does anyone know if I have to buy the prints from Photobucket or can I print them myself?

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## kdk2cool

Hi!  
I am new to the boards.  I love all the magnet designs out there!  Would someone be able to make me one with the beach chairs?  We will be on the magic 2012  Joseph, Karin and Elise
Thank you!!


----------



## VMinick

eblong said:


> VMinick -
> 
> Here you go.



Thank you SO much!


----------



## CalDisfans

Blueyes87,
Thank you soooo much for the sports Mickey heads! They turned out fantastic!  Sorry for the blank brain in saying the "indians"!! LOL That's what I get for staying up late!  Thay are exactly what I had in mind. 
Have a WONDERFUL time on your Hawaiin cruise! We hope to take this one in the near future.


----------



## Deweysgirl

We are leaving tomorrow for our cruise on Sunday - Is it possible that I can ask again for this... at least just for a pirate mickey head for Houston. Thank you!!



Deweysgirl said:


> If possible could you please do a couple of requests for me...we are leaving on Sunday, I sure would appreciate it so very much!
> 
> Two Captain Mickey boarding passes, one for Jim and one for Betty Sue
> One PiratemickeyMH with the name Houston
> One PiratemickeyMH with the name Jim
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Holly J

Milliepie

Thank you so much for the graphics.  They are awesome and you are too!!!!


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Blueyes87 said:


> Sunshineminnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i went ahead and reloaded the two.  Maybe the site is having issues but try these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... It still didn't work.  Same message.  Thanks for trying though!
Click to expand...


----------



## breakingd_awn

I'm having trouble with milliepie's 4shared also, it says I need to enter a password to access the file?


----------



## eblong

hstrickland said:


> Hi!
> 
> Quick question...I've copied several of Milliepie's templates to my Photobucket account and created several magnets. Does anyone know if I have to buy the prints from Photobucket or can I print them myself?
> 
> Thanks!
> Heather



You can print them yourself, either at home, or at SAMs Club, Costco, or other commercial source(after you upload them to their print services). I find the SAMs and Costco services to be very good quality, quick, and inexpensive even for large format prints.


----------



## rcepek

I'm not sure if I am asking the right way, but is it possible to get the tinker bell spelling the name Abigail in stars? It's going to be her 8th b-day and she would be so excited! Thank you if you can do this.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

rcepek said:


> I'm not sure if I am asking the right way, but is it possible to get the tinker bell spelling the name Abigail in stars? It's going to be her 8th b-day and she would be so excited! Thank you if you can do this.



LOL.  You are asking the right way, just not the right person.:good vibes  I am not that talented for sure!

Blueyes87 is the disigner.  You just need to ask her instead.  

What a wonderful 8th birthday!


----------



## Deweysgirl

I can't open milliepie's 4shared either  It says you need a password....


----------



## alisonw

Hi! 

We are going on the dream very soon and would love any kind of magnets you would be willing to do for us. This is our 2nd disney cruise. 

Would love a mickey head sports one (yankee fan) for my son Tucker
Would love any other type of personalized magnet for my daughter, Maddy who is 6. 
Would love any other type of personalized magnet for my son, Logan who is 2.

Again, anything would be greatly appreciated as we leave very soon!

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## milliepie

I have been having trouble with 4shared, I swear they hate me, but I hope I have things fixed now.  I had to add a password for my files (dismillie if they still ask for it) and re-do some files.  I checked it, double checked it, and it all seems to be working again.  I am going to try to look for another file sharing service to use because 4shared is just getting too glichy for me.  I might just go ahead and use photobucket's premium service.  I'll let you all know what I figure out later.  Thanks for your patience!


----------



## milliepie

emtmom0104 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I thought I had posted before and not sure if I did or not, I can't find it. Could you make me a globe mickey head for the april 30 2012 Bahamian cruise on the magic. April 30- may 3. Also if you could do the name fills with the following:
> 
> Trevor-Mickey
> Jessica-Tinkerbell
> Destiny-Tinkerbell
> Dylan-star wars
> Jayden- toy story
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it. We leave in 2 weeks!!!  I'm getting so excited!




My apologies for the delay.  I hope there is still time!


----------



## milliepie

joius24 said:


> Hi Millie!
> 
> I have a few requests please ....these are all in the 4shared or photobucket folders
> 
> 1, Deck chairs Nova Scotia 2012
> 2 chairs with names:
> EVAN - Mickey style
> JOI- Minnie style  (yes it is JOI not JOY)
> 
> 2. DisneyFantasy vacation 2012 (it has spring break but I dont want spring break on it please.)  I'd like to have " The Honer Family's -above the words  FANTASY 2012.
> 
> 3. The Sunset Mickey Head Picture, and On the bottom say....
> "Till we meet again...OH WAIT! ITS NOT OVER YET!!!
> WE are going to NEW YORK CITY and getting on the MAGIC!
> Nova Scotia Here we come!
> 
> 4. Can I have the Statue of Liberty Crown Mickey heads with "EVAN"
> and the minnie statue of liberty with "JOI"
> 
> 5 . HA! Just realized I could add this request to the list via "editing " LOL (it is also posted at later on....Happy Birthday by the way LOL)
> 
> You can completely scratch #4 (the NY mickey heads) if you would consider this please:
> 
> DS and I are doing an across the east coast back to back!   Id like a unique Magnet for a unique B2B. A Magnet that says something like:
> 
> THE HONER FAMILY ~ A MAGICAL FANTASY BACK TO BACK ADVENTURE!
> June 9-16th 2012 Fantasy ~Western Caribbean
> June 17th- 22nd 2012 Magic ~ Canadian
> 
> I leave it totally up to your artistic expressions to how you represent this . The two ships? NYC and Fla symbols?...I trust you'd come up with something .. ....If not, hey figured I could ask LOL
> You can scratch the ny mickey heads if I am asking too much !
> 
> and thanks thanks thanks and Happy Easter
> Joi




Hello Joi,

I did the Mickey heads for you, but I am still going to try to come up with something for your back to back request as well.


----------



## milliepie

Deweysgirl said:


> We are leaving tomorrow for our cruise on Sunday - Is it possible that I can ask again for this... at least just for a pirate mickey head for Houston. Thank you!!




I usually don't read too far in advace so I don't loose my order, but I just saw this after reading the last two pages.  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## milliepie

reigle4 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I just love your designs and know how much of your time this must take.  We aren't leaving on our cruise til December 2nd but if you would be able to find the time could you do 2 designs for me and the other family that is going with us.  We like the ones that are the Mickey head with the fairy godmothers in them.  We need the Names Rick, Melinda on the ears and Jade on the face part on the one and on the other one the names  Richard and Jenny on the ears and the name Kay on the face on the other one.  I greatly apprecaite your time on this and look forward to seeing it when you get the time.  Thank you again..
> 
> Melinda


----------



## txsoccermom

Hi, in case you didn't see this earlier, thought I would post it here too to keep these all in one place (sent you a PM b/c I didn't know if you were back to DISigning!):

You and another DISigners helped to make our Disney Dream cruise last March so special! We are sailing on the Fantasy the beg of June and if you have the time for these, I would appreciate it (I will try my best to only make one more request, but you have the cutest things!):

Baseballmh.png - with #5 on one ear and the Baltimore Orioles logo on the other ear

ravensmh.jpg - but nothing on either ear pls!

Dream chairs mmd.jpg - but with the following, only if it's no prob: "Disney Fantasy 2012", change the Mickey chair to Minnie and put "Grandma" and then on the other 2 have a Daisy chair with "Lauren" and a Goofy chair with "Zach"

MMGDDeckbeach.jpg - "Disney Fantasy 2012", Mickey chair as is with "Keith", Minnie chair as is with "Cathy", then a Daisy chair with "Lauren" and a Goofy chair with "Zach"

Journal covers - one with "Lauren" and one with "Zach"

Dream Pirate party march2011.jpg - pls change ship name and date to "Disney Fantasy" and June 2-9, 2012

Dream Pirate party March 2011.jpg - pls change ship name and date to "Disney Fantasy" and June 2-9, 2012

Fantasy Eastern April 21-28-12.jpg - Can you pls change the date to June 2-9, 2012

katelyn magical night.jpg - Please change name to "Lauren" and somehow, somewhere could you pls put "Disney Fantasy, June 2-9, 2012" or with the date part June 2012 is fine if it looks better that way

TIA and glad to hear everything is going well!


----------



## txsoccermom

Can I pls have this pic:
Dorazio_Family_dcl_.html

With the name "Zach" somewhere, maybe on a corner or something, and then at the top "I spent my summer vacation cruisin' with my Disney pals! June 2012"

TIA


----------



## GOOFY D

eblong said:


> Do you have a cruise date you want me to put on these?



Hi Eblong   No date on this   Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Can't find the post, but I know it's here somewhere.  This is Dug from up for Courtney.


----------



## dennisbryce

Hello 
Again thank you for all the work that you do to make so many families trips Magical 

I had a couple requests if you do not mind 

Can I get this one with The Powers Family, and just the names Bob and Crystal, catching the Fantasy  




Can I also get the same one with Powers Family Bob, Crystal, Dennis, Bryce, Kaprisha, please  Catching the Fantasy  

Thank you so very much


----------



## Deweysgirl

I can't thank you enough for everything...I am so happy! You are AWESOME!

Thank you so very very very much!  

Liz


----------



## Blueyes87

rcepek said:


> I'm not sure if I am asking the right way, but is it possible to get the tinker bell spelling the name Abigail in stars? It's going to be her 8th b-day and she would be so excited! Thank you if you can do this.



That graphic is actually mine  I started doing these as MH so here is this one...if you would prefer the rectangle one just let me know


----------



## Blueyes87

dennisbryce said:


> Hello
> Again thank you for all the work that you do to make so many families trips Magical
> 
> I had a couple requests if you do not mind
> 
> Can I get this one with The Powers Family, and just the names Bob and Crystal, catching the Fantasy
> 
> Can I also get the same one with Powers Family Bob, Crystal, Dennis, Bryce, Kaprisha, please  Catching the Fantasy
> 
> Thank you so very much



Here you are


----------



## txsoccermom

Could I pls get a copy of Dumbo Fantasy pic, with "June 2-9, 2012" at the bottom?

Thank you!


----------



## IleneF

We leave on June 2nd for the Alaska cruise.  I'd love to get one more design:

The lifesaver ring with North to Alaska, Disney Wonder, June 2012

Thank you!


----------



## IleneF

milliepie said:


> I sent you a pm.



Thank you so much, I just found these now.  I was having some trouble logging back in after the site upgrade.  Thank you for being so generous with your time and talent!  Hugs, Ilene


----------



## GOOFY D

milliepie said:


> Can't find the post, but I know it's here somewhere.  This is Dug from up for Courtney.



Milliepie  Thanks soo much for Doug


----------



## LBollengier

Dear Milliepie,

Hello wonderful bedazzling artist of DIsFame!!! I am always in awe of all the beautiful stuff you do to make so many people's Disney dreams come true!! 

Could I please ask you for a couple of your specialties when you have time?

1) Deck chairs with Disney Dream so we can use again in the future-
1 with 4 chairs- Gary, Linda, Elora & Faith 

2) Could we have the Cute porthole with the gang looking out?

 - One that says Bollengier Family
 - Can I please have one Blank so I can do some fish extender magnets!

Thanks bunches and bunches, cannot wait to see what you do for us!!  <3 <3 
Linda


----------



## dennisbryce

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rorhoshots

Milliepie,  We LOVE your disigns and would like to request a few.

disneyfantasymaidenvoyage2 with the following alterations:
no maiden voyage but add The Smith Family December 15-22, 2012

Itinerary mickey head map with Eastern Caribbean - St. Thomas, Puerto Rico, and Castaway Cay  - Dec 15-22, 2012

Names with pirate mickey fil
Dueff
Landon
Brennen

and pirate minnie fil
Rhonda


Thank you so much!
Rhonda


----------



## joius24

milliepie said:


> Hello Joi,
> 
> I did the Mickey heads for you, but I am still going to try to come up with something for your back to back request as well.






Milliepie! seriously awesome.....thanks so much for all of your graphic amazingness, I hope karma has rewarded you for everything you do for us crazy door magnent addicted cruisers 

I will keep an eye out for the Back to Back one......thanks sooo much for trying it too!


PS.... I did have to also make a password in order to download the files (never had to before), but like you, NBD ....I did it and it worked fine


----------



## rcepek

Hi;

My parents are sailing 1st Disney cruise May 12-18 on the Fantasy & I was wondering if you had time to do...

Porthole with Disney Fantasy and Happy Anniversary Grandma & Pappa (if you can fit all that!)

Fantasy moon glitter May 12-18 2012

Minick family DCL mh but with The Colonna Family

Thank you in advance if you can do these


----------



## jfahome

jfahome said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Milliepie! These are wonderful. Could I ask for one adjustment? The first one with DVC on it, this isn't one of the member cruises, so could I have it just say, DVC member and not member cruise? Thanks again! We love them
> 
> 
> I also just found another one, could i add? http://www.4shared.com/photo/g6IxXnGm/file.html?refurl=d1url
> But could it say, Celebrating 10 years on the Fantasy? Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Hi Millipie, I am trying to print out the wonderful disigns you made for our trip next Sat, but every one I print comes out blurry, do you know why? I've tried several different sizes of printing, but can't figure it out. Any suggestions? Thank you!!
> 
> NEVERMIND: I figured out what I was doing wrong by reading your 1st post...thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyMouser

Hi,

I'm not sure who made these originally, but any chance I could get these?  Thank you so much in advance for whatever you can do!!  Our first Disney cruise - so excited!

Chip 'n Dale Happy Birthday Mickey
Lily

Mickey Painted Name
Richard

Name in Stars Tink 1
Kim

Fantasy Glitter Image
September 7-12
2012
Disney Magic

So sorry that I couldn't copy the pics but didn't know how to do it which explains why I am not doing this myself!  Would be so grateful if you could do anything with these!


----------



## KashasMom

Hi Millie -

I LOVE your disigns and would like to request a few.  I so appreciate you doing this as I am not very creative.  

Bahamas map from NYC in the Mickey ears.  Left ear: "Disney Magic", Right ear: "June 2- 10 2012",  Face:  "Yadav Family"

Deck Chairs with Ship background:  "Disney Magic 2012" on top - 3 chairs:  "Sandeep", "Donna", & "Kasha'.

Birthday gang design from post 174 w/ "Happy 3rd Birthday Kasha!"

The birthday Tink magnet from post 174 with "Happy Birthday Kasha!"

The birthday porthole from post 174 with "Happy Birthday Kasha!"

The minnie statue of liberty with "Kasha"

Thanks so much!!


----------



## KashasMom

KashasMom said:


> Hi Millie -
> 
> I LOVE your disigns and would like to request a few.  I so appreciate you doing this as I am not very creative.
> 
> Bahamas map from NYC in the Mickey ears.  Left ear: "Disney Magic", Right ear: "June 2- 10 2012",  Face:  "Yadav Family"
> 
> Deck Chairs with Ship background:  "Disney Magic 2012" on top - 3 chairs:  "Sandeep", "Donna", & "Kasha'.
> 
> Birthday gang design from post 174 w/ "Happy 3rd Birthday Kasha!"
> 
> The birthday Tink magnet from post 174 with "Happy Birthday Kasha!"
> 
> The birthday porthole from post 174 with "Happy Birthday Kasha!"
> 
> The minnie statue of liberty with "Kasha"
> 
> Thanks so much!!




Just to clarify on this one "Bahamas map from NYC in the Mickey ears.  Left ear: "Disney Magic", Right ear: "June 2- 10 2012",  Face:  "Yadav Family", I meant the cruise itinerary.  Thanks!


----------



## wpd805

Could u please do some for us? We are going on the June1-6 2012 double dip on the Dream. We are the McQueen family and would like the ones that have the beach chairs with the ship in the back. Names are Sean, Becky, Jacob, and Jordan (son). I am a police officer so anything related to that would be cool. I trust u could come up with some other cute little things with our name names on them.  Also something to go around our door number maybe? Thank you so much for what you do!!!!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

DisneyMouser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure who made these originally, but any chance I could get these?  Thank you so much in advance for whatever you can do!!  Our first Disney cruise - so excited!
> 
> Chip 'n Dale Happy Birthday Mickey
> Lily
> 
> Mickey Painted Name
> Richard
> 
> *Name in Stars Tink 1
> Kim*
> 
> Fantasy Glitter Image
> September 7-12
> 2012
> Disney Magic
> 
> So sorry that I couldn't copy the pics but didn't know how to do it which explains why I am not doing this myself!  Would be so grateful if you could do anything with these!



Here is the name in stars from me...


----------



## Blueyes87

Ok everyone I just wanted to pop in and say hello and to let everyone know that I will be unreachable for the next 2 weeks as I was a last min substitution on the Hawaii cruise...Oh darn!   I don't know if I'll be able to get on here due to the internet costs and speed of the internet, so be aware that any new requests will not be filled until after May 14th


----------



## DisneyMouser

Thank you so much ~ I really appreciate it!  And I hope you have a wonderful time on your cruise!  Safe travels!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> Ok everyone I just wanted to pop in and say hello and to let everyone know that I will be unreachable for the next 2 weeks as I was a last min substitution on the Hawaii cruise...Oh darn!   I don't know if I'll be able to get on here due to the internet costs and speed of the internet, so be aware that any new requests will not be filled until after May 14th



See you on the ship.

Corinna


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Please anyone can I have a princess or blank with Brooklyn & Bailey.  Many thanks!!

Rapunzel & Ariel are their favorites


----------



## rcepek

I asked for a few designs very recently and came across a few more that my parents would absolutely love if you have time. (50th Anniv Fantasy May 12-18)

Anniversary w/glass Mickey bubble & rings Danny & Tracy but with...
     Vilma and Frank Celebrating 50 Magical Years

Chip n Dale bubble blue still nuts after 22 years but with...
     Grandma and Pappa Still nuts after 50 years of marriage

10 Names Grand Gathering Family but with...
     Grandma  Pappa's 50th Anniversary Cruise in the middle and these names around. Vilma, Frank, Diane, Arianna, Tony, Renee, Rob, Abigail, Aidan

Castle & Balloons Heather but with...
     Happy 50th Anniversary Mom & Dad

Donald Duck bubble trio tyson but with...
     Pops

Grandpas Mouseketeers Charlie Zac but with...
     Grandma & Pappas Mouseketeers with these names. Diane, Renee, Abigail, Arianna, Tony and Aidan

This is a lot to ask so ANY of them that you could do if convenient would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for sharing your talents with us all. You and the other designers really make our trips so much more special.


----------



## eblong

GOOFY D said:


> _Hi eblong, If you get a chance can we have 2 of the dumbo fantasy design
> 
> Dorazio Family
> 7th Disney Cruise
> 
> Maryann
> 3rd Disney Cruise         Thanks!_
> Hi Eblong   No date on this   Thanks!




OK.  Here you go.


----------



## eeyoremommy

eblong,
I just saw the coolest thing in you photobucket.  There is a DISign with the name Graysen.  It is funny because my DS is GraysOn.  I just getting ready to make a request from you and saw that.  It was too funny.  Usually, the spelling difference is -ay versus -ey.  Could I please get a Dumbo Fantasy design with "The Smith Family" on it?  Take your time.  We don't go until June.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## MermaidMama

Hi Milliepie!
I'm new to this, so I don't know how to get started.  Would appreciate your help if possible.  This will be our 2nd time doing FE's.  Last year, we bought things and this year, we're getting more creative.  I was wondering if you could help me with a graphic for our upcoming cruise on the Magic.  It leaves NYC on May 25th to the Bahamas.  I would like to put the graphic on a neoprene can huggie/koozie, probably by printing and ironing it on myself.

Am I on the right forum site for that?

Do you think this sounds possible?

If so, do you have anything you've already created for the NYC to Bahamas cruises?  Maybe with Mickey and the Statue of Liberty or similar? I'd want something that could be put on about 30 koozies (the neoprene kind that fold flat), so I only need one design.  No personalization.

Thanks so very much!

Susan


----------



## jilljill

MermaidMama said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> I'm new to this, so I don't know how to get started.  Would appreciate your help if possible.  This will be our 2nd time doing FE's.  Last year, we bought things and this year, we're getting more creative.  I was wondering if you could help me with a graphic for our upcoming cruise on the Magic.  It leaves NYC on May 25th to the Bahamas.  I would like to put the graphic on a neoprene can huggie/koozie, probably by printing and ironing it on myself.
> 
> Am I on the right forum site for that?
> 
> Do you think this sounds possible?
> 
> If so, do you have anything you've already created for the NYC to Bahamas cruises?  Maybe with Mickey and the Statue of Liberty or similar? I'd want something that could be put on about 30 koozies (the neoprene kind that fold flat), so I only need one design.  No personalization.
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> 
> Susan



Have you looked thru milliepie's shared files?  The links are in her signature so you could start by looking there if you already haven't.


----------



## goofylaw

Hi Milliepie,

Thank you so much for all the great postings and all your great work.  This is our first post and I am a newbie with this magnet thing. We will be on our first cruise on the Dream July 2012, double dipping to CC.  I would so much appreciate you making some of the cruise line boarding passes for the dream with our names on them.  Matt, Kendra, Jacob and Peyton.  If you could also make the beach chairs with the ship in the background with Disney Dream.  Thank you so much and I appreciate you helping a newbie!!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi Oh Talented Generous DISigners!
I have a request for anyone who is DISigning now...
A 13th birthday magnet for Nadav, my youngest DS . 
He loves Dopey, Pumba, and Mater (from Cars). 
His favorite color is green. 
And it is in his honor that we're cruising this year, on the June 17 NY-Canada on the Magic.
I will be thrilled with anything you come up with,
Thanks SO much!


----------



## GOOFY D

eblong said:


> OK.  Here you go.



eblong,
Many thanks!


----------



## jilljill

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi Oh Talented Generous DISigners!
> I have a request for anyone who is DISigning now...
> A 13th birthday magnet for Nadav, my youngest DS .
> He loves Dopey, Pumba, and Mater (from Cars).
> His favorite color is green.
> And it is in his honor that we're cruising this year, on the June 17 NY-Canada on the Magic.
> I will be thrilled with anything you come up with,
> Thanks SO much!



There's also another magnet thread for the NY-Canadian cruise:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2888820


----------



## MCBWHITE

I am trying to figure out how to create these magnets on my own, but I'm not very successful!!!
We leave on May 28th and I was wondering if I submit a request this week, will that be enough time to get my request filled?  I LOVE that all you creative types are so generous with your time and talents and would be eternally grateful to anyone who could help me out.  
TIA!


----------



## eblong

txsoccermom said:


> Could I pls get a copy of Dumbo Fantasy pic, with "June 2-9, 2012" at the bottom?
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go.  You weren't very specific, so I did two forms
Includes the text "Inaugural Voyages"  




Without the "Inaugural Voyages" text




Have a good time,  we were on the Fantasy's maiden voyage, and loved her.


----------



## eblong

eeyoremommy said:


> eblong,
> I just saw the coolest thing in you photobucket.  There is a DISign with the name Graysen.  It is funny because my DS is GraysOn.  I just getting ready to make a request from you and saw that.  It was too funny.  Usually, the spelling difference is -ay versus -ey.  Could I please get a Dumbo Fantasy design with "The Smith Family" on it?  Take your time.  We don't go until June.  Thanks so much for your help.



You didn't indicate any specific dates or any first names, so the one I posted is pretty simple.  If you want anything else, just let me know.  ALl I ask is that I have to be pretty much done by 11 May, because we are going on a Back-to-back on the Wonder from LA to Vancouver and then north to Alaska and I will be a basket case well before we leave for LA.   

Anyway, here is the link to your graphic:


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> First of all congrats on school and getting your degree. I have a team of 6 college interns working with me right now and they all are super excited about graduation. I have been using your character mickey heads (where the whole head is stylized like the character). I have been using them for cupcake toppers and I was wondering if you might please be able to make ones for the fairy Silvermist, Mulan and Peter Pan? That would make our end of term party extra special. Thanks!



I know, sooo last minute, but here is what I came up with.


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

Hi eblong,
We would like these dates saying Graduation Cruise and the names Kelly and Rebecca. Thanks
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums...Magnets/FantasyInauguralMagnetBob-Crystal.jpg


----------



## DisneyDee27

I posted the Mickey's earlier, but just saw this one too.  



[/QUOTE]
 Thank you so much!
Dee


----------



## jilljill

MCBWHITE said:


> I am trying to figure out how to create these magnets on my own, but I'm not very successful!!!
> We leave on May 28th and I was wondering if I submit a request this week, will that be enough time to get my request filled?  I LOVE that all you creative types are so generous with your time and talents and would be eternally grateful to anyone who could help me out.
> TIA!



It will depend on which disigner you are submitting your request to and how complicated your request is.
Blueyes is on the Wonder for 2 weeks so her requests won't be looked at until after 5/14 which is the date she mentioned in an earlier post.

The more time you give the better off you are.


----------



## eblong

jilljill said:


> It will depend on which disigner you are submitting your request to and how complicated your request is.
> Blueyes is on the Wonder for 2 weeks so her requests won't be looked at until after 5/14 which is the date she mentioned in an earlier post.
> 
> The more time you give the better off you are.



Agree with jilljill.  Let people know what you want.  Until you do that, no action can be taken.  

There are tons of links to ideas available, so look around and pick one, or just let folks know your desires, so the creative juices can start flowing,


----------



## my4girls

Thank You!!! It is perfect.:


----------



## DisneyMouser

Milliepie,

Would you be able to come up with something for our Canada/New England Sept. 7 Magic Cruise?  Anything would be great.  I love all your designs!

Thank you so much!


----------



## tiggeraholic

Hello,

I was wondering if I could get a few names:

Megan Dream port hole with Pluto
Haley Dream port hole with Belle
Jan Dream port hole with Minnie
Marvin Dream port hole with Grumpy

Thank you very much for your help!
Thanks,

Jan


----------



## 2boysmommy

Hi eblong!

I love the Dumbo Fantasy creation. Can I get two for the May 19-26 cruise?

The Dougherty Family
The Frazier Family

Thank you!


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> I know, sooo last minute, but here is what I came up with.



OMG!!! These are perfect!!!!!!! I'm going to get to work right now!
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## twokats

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Milliepie,

Could you do these three but with the dates for the May 26 - June 2, 2012 Fantasy Western.  I would really appreciate it.  Love your work!


----------



## MermaidMama

Hello you fabulous DISigners and crafty folks!
I've found a few designs that I like and was hoping to have them professionally printed onto my Fish Extender gifts.  However, the guy at the t-shirt shop says he can't print Disney things because of trademark (or copyright?) infringement.  Is my only option to try to print it and iron on myself?  What have other DISers done in the past?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## trudyt623

Hi Millie,  I tried to personalize these but was unable to.  Will you be able to make these for me?

http://dc397.4shared.com/img/8lcufzEp/s7/PirateMinnieMH.jpg. - Mommy

http://dc307.4shared.com/img/e5Z8zwvJ/s7/Piratehatmickeymh.png. -  Terrence
http://dc348.4shared.com/img/d0k89ovS/s7/Piratebandanamh3d2.jpg -  Tiffany
http://dc141.4shared.com/img/Wy6J2eVk/s7/Pirateheadbandmh2.png  -  Daddy

Trudy


----------



## jilljill

MermaidMama said:


> Hello you fabulous DISigners and crafty folks!
> I've found a few designs that I like and was hoping to have them professionally printed onto my Fish Extender gifts.  However, the guy at the t-shirt shop says he can't print Disney things because of trademark (or copyright?) infringement.  Is my only option to try to print it and iron on myself?  What have other DISers done in the past?
> 
> Thanks,
> Susan



Please read and post in the linked thread discussing this very topic:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2914900


***All discussion related to the copyright topic should remain on the linked thread and not on this thread since this thread is for requesting and receiving disigns.
thank,


----------



## jazmyin

Milliepie, if possible I would love to have the fantasy ship with the Mickey ears, our date is July 28, 2012 also the Eastern trip mickey head fantasy on one ear,date on the other July 28-Aug 4th 2012 (port can. to St Mart, St Thomas, CC and then back to port can). Also if you have the time would like the 2 beach chairs with our names Fern and April put on each. I love your work and appreciate all you do for us!!!!


----------



## eblong

Strawberry's mom&dad said:


> Hi eblong,
> We would like these dates saying Graduation Cruise and the names Kelly and Rebecca. Thanks
> http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums...Magnets/FantasyInauguralMagnetBob-Crystal.jpg



Here you go.


----------



## eeyoremommy

eblong..You did it exactly the way I wanted it.  We didn't want dates or anything.  Enjoy your cruise.  My parents are sailing to Alaska on DCL in June, roughly the same time we're doing the Fantasy.


----------



## eblong

2boysmommy said:


> Hi eblong!
> 
> I love the Dumbo Fantasy creation. Can I get two for the May 19-26 cruise?
> 
> The Dougherty Family
> The Frazier Family
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go:


----------



## yayasue

milliepie said:


> Thank you!!!!


----------



## yayasue

eblong said:


> Here you go



Thank you so much!!


----------



## goofydvc

Last year I was able to print graphics from 4shared accounts but this year they have a block. do you have to be a member now?


----------



## MCBWHITE

Milliepie,
Would it be possible for me to get this one with the date changed to May 28, 2012?  
Thanks so much!

Edited to add a couple names:
Could I also get
Bawb in Pirate fill
Nee Nee in Tink Fill
Charly in Minnie Fill

Thank you!


----------



## TeenaS

Milliepie,

We have four more friends going to my daughter's wedding.  We're making up magnets for their doors.

Could I get portholes as follows when you get a chance?

Mickey Mouse - Eric
Goofy - Bobby
Goofy - Phillip
Eeyore - Therese

Thanks again!!!

Teena


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

eblong said:


> Here you go.



Thank You  This is great.


----------



## joius24

goofydvc said:


> Last year I was able to print graphics from 4shared accounts but this year they have a block. do you have to be a member now?



Yup....I think so, I had to make an "account" with a username and password to download Milliepie's files this time. No biggie though, I havent gotten spam from them or anything.


----------



## Diane71969

Could I please get a Dumbo Fantasy design with "The Guessfeld Family" and another with "The Roberts Family" on it and include the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013? 

Also the Disney Fantasy Mickey Head & Ears with the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013 on one ear, Disney Fantasy on the other and the map with the ports on the head?   

Take your time. We don't go until July 2013. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## milliepie

Disney_fans said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Congratulations on finishing your degree!  That's a wonderful accomplishment and to think you did it raising kids and finding time to make these wonderful designs is amazing.  My family will be cruising with some friends to Alaska next month.  It will be their first Disney cruise, so I want to help decorate their door.  I would greatly appreciate it if you could do name fills for the following:
> 
> Friends
> --------
> Mike - Mickey Mouse
> Jen - Goofy
> Hailey - Pluto
> Reese - Selena Gomez
> 
> Us
> ---
> Michelle - Tigger
> Sheila - Mickey Mouse
> Jordan - Pluto
> Cameron - Donald Duck
> 
> Thanks again for all your time.  I really love your work.



Here are your fills.


----------



## milliepie

postesf said:


> Hi there!  I love your designs!  DH and I are going on the Fantasy for our 11 year anniversary in May 2012.  Can I get the following Designs?
> 
> my name is Stacie and DH is Matt.  Late name is Poste.
> 
> Stacie and Matt
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/F_FHSYgP/LadyTrampbeachhearts.html
> 
> Matt and Stacie
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/VmK1-tS3/Connor_Debbie_beach_chairs.html
> 
> Can this one say "Celebrating our Anniversary"
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/swyI6iWm/mickminnieportholesunsetblank.html
> 
> With the Sebastian and Hibiscus Boards (Matt and Stacie) with Disney Fantasy instead of Disney Dream.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/GEKgoK_7/Jordan_Brett_surf.html
> 
> On of these but with Fantasy
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/8mS-VSRj/CruiseglobemickeyhandDream.html
> 
> May 26 - June 2, 2012
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OQdk9Wz8/file.html
> 
> Can we take off Maiden Voyage and have the Date be May 26, 2012.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/4j-PxMqv/Disney_fantasy_maiden_voyage.html
> 
> Can I get "The Poste Family" in the blank Ear
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/n2vhzMVv/Disney_Fantasy_bow_mh.html
> 
> Instead of Maiden Voyage, can please say The Poste Family and the dates May 26 - June 2, 2012
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/jRccKrEi/Disney_fantasy_maiden_voyage2_.html
> 
> Matt
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/-xD6szqb/DCL_Mickey_Room_Key001_2.html
> 
> Stacie
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/6AvbtlIH/DCL_Minnie_Room_Key001.html
> 
> One for Matt and one for Stacie.  We are from Selma, NC
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/aF2lPuW2/Omari_fantasy_dcl_tag.html
> 
> Matt and Stacie
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/jPGh2nZj/Jason_Tracey_surf_stitch.html
> Could I also get the Boarding Pass?  One for each of us
> 
> Thanks so much for all of this!!!



Here are your requests.


----------



## OURHOUSE610

http://www.4shared.com/photo/VJnV9zLk/Matt_Stacie_lady_tramp_beach_h.html
Could you make 2 of these for me please?
the first one with Ed and Rita. Celebrating 55 years
and the second with Jim and Sue. Celebrating 26 years.
Our cruise is July 21st. Thanks in advance.


----------



## milliepie

chantk511 said:


> Milliepie,
> Your work on here is awesome!  If you would have time, could you do the beach chair one with
> 
> Disney Dream       Kliebert Family
> 
> Jon - Dad chair
> Chantelle - Mom chair
> Elise - girl chair
> Blaise - boy chair
> 
> Thanks so much!  We are getting so excited for our upcoming cruise!


----------



## milliepie

yayasue said:


> Hi Millipie
> 
> I absolutely love your designs and not sure if you saw my earlier posts of not but could I request 2 graphics for our upcoming cruise please!!  Thank you!!
> 
> 1. Family Porthole for the Fantasy
> 
> The Vezinas
> 
> 2. Beach chairs for the Fanstasy
> 
> Billy dad chair
> Susie mom chair
> Alex boy chair
> Dylan boy chair
> Emma girl chair
> 
> Thank you again!!



Just saw you added one.  Here is the other one.


----------



## Disney_fans

Thanks, Millipie!  You do awesome work.  I especially like how the characters are popping out of each letter.   I hope all of your Dis Fans can give back to you one day.


----------



## 2boysmommy

eblong said:


> Here you go:



So Awesome! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lizavance

My interns loved their cake toppers and one of our team found an alternate use for them. Thank you for all the pixie dust!


----------



## Diane71969

.


----------



## Diane71969

eblong said:


> Here you go:



I LOVE THESE!!! 

Could I please get a Dumbo Fantasy design with "The Guessfeld Family" and another with "The Roberts Family" on it and include the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013? 

Also the Disney Fantasy Mickey Head & Ears with the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013 on one ear, Disney Fantasy on the other and the map with the ports on the head?


----------



## chantk511

milliepie said:


> Thanks for the magnet.  It looks Awesome!!


----------



## eblong

Diane71969 said:


> Could I please get a *Dumbo Fantasy design *with "The Guessfeld Family" and another with "The Roberts Family" on it and include the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013?
> 
> Also the Disney Fantasy Mickey Head & Ears with the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013 on one ear, Disney Fantasy on the other and the map with the ports on the head?
> 
> Take your time. We don't go until July 2013. Thanks so much for your help.



The Dumbo Fantasy part is done (because my work is much easier and my workload less than others).

Guessfeld:




Roberts:


----------



## Spokavegas

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is my Auburn U mickey head that I already have done.  I've already personalized it for you if you like it



Blueeyes--- can you do a University of Washington one like this that says The Wheeler Family?

I LOVE THIS!!!

Also......has anyone seen any Deadliest Catch themed Alaskan DCL signs??


----------



## DisneyMouser

eblong said:


> The Dumbo Fantasy part is done (because my work is much easier and my workload less than others).
> 
> Would you be able to come up with something for the Magic Sept. 7th -12th for the Peterson Family?  Doesn't matter what type - anything would be great!  Thanks much!


----------



## postesf

Thanks so much!!!!  I LOVE THEM!!!

One other thing...  When you have time...NO RUSH, I'd love to have these without "Disney Fantasy" or the dates on them.  That way I may use them for a future cruise.   

http://www.4shared.com/photo/VJnV9zLk/Matt_Stacie_lady_tramp_beach_h.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Sx6Hufsa/Matt_Stacie_beach_chairs.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Z3l7Ozyf/Matt_Stacie_surf_stitch.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Hws_BEjs/Poste_family_Fantasy_dcl_.html

and this one just to say matt and stacie

http://www.4shared.com/photo/LZbxVApx/Anniversary_mm_sunset_porthole.html

and this one to day The Poste Family

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Hws_BEjs/Poste_family_Fantasy_dcl_.html

Thank you, Thank you, Thanks!!!  I absolutely the love them!  So cute!  The names in the sand I just love!!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I have 5 DCL Tags , Where Dreams Come True for :
Carolyn, Gavin, Liam, Theo and Nate

Thanks once again !!


----------



## jilljill

Spokavegas said:


> Blueeyes--- can you do a University of Washington one like this that says The Wheeler Family?
> 
> I LOVE THIS!!!
> 
> Also......has anyone seen any Deadliest Catch themed Alaskan DCL signs??



Blueeyes is currently on the Wonder and won't be back until the middle of the month.


----------



## jilljill

DisneyMouser said:


> Would you be able to come up with something for the Magic Sept. 7th -12th for the Peterson Family?  Doesn't matter what type - anything would be great!  Thanks much!


Have you seen this thread for magnet designs for the Canadian cruises?  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2888820


----------



## yayasue

milliepie said:


> Just saw you added one.  Here is the other one.



Thank you so much! Love it


----------



## Diane71969

eblong said:


> The Dumbo Fantasy part is done (because my work is much easier and my workload less than others).
> 
> Guessfeld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberts:


Thank you!!! Looks GREAT!


----------



## txsoccermom

eblong said:


> Here you go.  You weren't very specific, so I did two forms
> Includes the text "Inaugural Voyages"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the "Inaugural Voyages" text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time,  we were on the Fantasy's maiden voyage, and loved her.



Thank you!!!!  These look awesome - and I never thought about the "inaugural voyages" part, that's a great addition.  Truly appreciate it


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Milliepie,

Do you mind if anyone customizes the blanks you have?  I'm trying to get princess magnets for my nieces before tomorrow and I think my requests have been lost (which with the amount ya'll get is quite understandable ).  Many thanks!


----------



## cemebro

I would love to have a license plate with MIZZOU and the month May. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Gr00vyChc

Hi Milliepie.  Do you have links to your blank ones? Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

MiknMinMouse said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Do you mind if anyone customizes the blanks you have?  I'm trying to get princess magnets for my nieces before tomorrow and I think my requests have been lost (which with the amount ya'll get is quite understandable ).  Many thanks!



No, I don't mind.  Thanks for understanding.  I have finals this week and it's crazy!


----------



## milliepie

Gr00vyChc said:


> Hi Milliepie.  Do you have links to your blank ones? Thank you!



Click on the link in my signature to take you to 4shared and you will find everything there including Mickey heads and name fills.  Here is the link to the Cruise folder where I have the cruise blanks.  

http://www.4shared.com/dir/L_tNKO3i/Cruise.html.


----------



## DisneyMouser

jilljill said:


> Have you seen this thread for magnet designs for the Canadian cruises?  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2888820



Yes and I have a scroll but also love what Millipie and Eblong have designed and would love to have something from them if at all possible.  Thank you for the thought though!  The scrolls are great and I'm so happy to have one!  This will be our 1st Disney cruise so we're pretty excited!


----------



## Gr00vyChc

milliepie said:


> Click on the link in my signature to take you to 4shared and you will find everything there including Mickey heads and name fills.  Here is the link to the Cruise folder where I have the cruise blanks.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/L_tNKO3i/Cruise.html.



Milliepie- 
Thank you for being so kind, generous, and patient to all of our requests. Because of you, I've made some pretty awesome door magnets to decorate our door and these will surely make an 8 year old smile her toothless grin eveytime she opens or door.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

milliepie said:


> No, I don't mind.  Thanks for understanding.  I have finals this week and it's crazy!



I don't mind - I truly appreciate having the blanks to play with - thank you and I hope finals go well!!!


----------



## JBeanBunny

Thanks MilliePie! I made post-it note covers with your logo on shimmery pearl cardstock! 






(Don't worry, Blueyes, I'll post a picture of your images at work when I get them printed and crafted!)


----------



## MermaidMama

Dear DISigners,

I'd be eternally grateful if one of the gifted DISigners could make a small change to some existing artwork found on Crusie Magnet Graphics Links Part 6.   you'll find it on posting #3384, page 226.  I tried to insert a link below, but I don't think I'm doing it right.

I'm looking to have the white background removed from the black mickey ears with Minnie Statue of Liberty beside it.  That's all!  






As you can see, I procrastinated on my project with my cruise only 3 weeks out!  Could you send some pixie dust my way?

Thanks a million!

Susan


----------



## tiggspring

Millie,

 Hope your exams went well. My DH is waiting to hear how his final semester for his PHD coursework turned out. 

I hope it isnt to late to request this. We leave just before labor day. If it is, is there someplace I can learn how to customize your images? I'm not very crafty. I'm on photobucket but not 4share do I need to be to get these images? 

I was hoping for:

red tinkerbell pirate with Katie

Happy bunny with Abby

Darth mickey with Nathan
and
Sunset beach with Bonnie and James
June 1, 2012

I was also wondering if I found an image online that was 600x407 49k is that large enough to use for a magnet? My husband is a huge star trek fan and I found an image of a mickey hand in the live long and prosper form and would love to customize it but not sure how.


Cant believe or cruise is sooo close. It really snuck up on me in a good sort of way
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Hi Milliepie!
I was wondering if you could make me the mickey head design that says "Out to Sea Just Us Three" that you have with the 3 sleeping beauty fairies, but instead of having the fairies in the circles, if you could replace with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy instead, since its my parents and I going I thought that would look cool instead of 3 female fairies.  If you could do that, it would be Michael on the Mickey ear, Lenora on the Minnie ear, and then Nicole as Daisy on the face part of the mickey head.  We are sailing on the 5/27 Dream.  Thanks so much!


----------



## autgirl

Haven't been on here in a while and just saw your great designs I requested...thanks so much, they are just wonderful!!


----------



## jilljill

MermaidMama said:


> Dear DISigners,
> 
> I'd be eternally grateful if one of the gifted DISigners could make a small change to some existing artwork found on Crusie Magnet Graphics Links Part 6.   you'll find it on posting #3384, page 226.  I tried to insert a link below, but I don't think I'm doing it right.
> 
> I'm looking to have the white background removed from the black mickey ears with Minnie Statue of Liberty beside it.  That's all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I procrastinated on my project with my cruise only 3 weeks out!  Could you send some pixie dust my way?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> Susan


Are you referring to the post by milliepie?





milliepie said:


> Please let me know if you still are unable to get into the shared files and I'll try with imageshack.


----------



## aqmom

Okay - we have almost a year before our first cruise, but I am sooo excited that I am trying to work out all the little details 

I have a different kind of request for one of you VERY talented DISigners....if you have seen the evening pillow chocolate wrappers and they have Disney characters on them or look special in any way - could you try to send me a graphic so I can print some out and make my own chocolate wrappers?  My kiddo has multiple food allergies and I think that I will need to take my own "chocolates" on board for her.  NO HURRY - have until February!!!  Maybe the chocolates are just plain chocolate foil wrappers anyway??


----------



## thwinters

Millipie:  Your designs are fabulous!  Could I request one of your surfboard graphics as follows:

5 surfboards for a Dream cruise
-Minnie w/bow for Brittany
-Ariel for Sydney
-Pluto for Will
-Mickey for Matt
-Lilo for Grace

Do you also have a life preserver with Chip & Dale and one with Pluto?

Thanks so much.


----------



## jilljill

aqmom said:


> Okay - we have almost a year before our first cruise, but I am sooo excited that I am trying to work out all the little details
> 
> I have a different kind of request for one of you VERY talented DISigners....if you have seen the evening pillow chocolate wrappers and they have Disney characters on them or look special in any way - could you try to send me a graphic so I can print some out and make my own chocolate wrappers?  My kiddo has multiple food allergies and I think that I will need to take my own "chocolates" on board for her.  NO HURRY - have until February!!!  Maybe the chocolates are just plain chocolate foil wrappers anyway??



Have you checked out the Creative Disign forums?  There's a ton of graphics over there and I believe I've seen candy wrappers there.


----------



## aqmom

jilljill said:


> Have you checked out the Creative Disign forums?  There's a ton of graphics over there and I believe I've seen candy wrappers there.



Thank you - I am sorry for posting this the wrong place --- I am so used to perusing the magnets that I did not make that "click" that this is not a magnet request!  Silly me!  I will be brave and try looking at a new graphics thread.  Hopefully I will not become as obsessed with it as I am with this one!

P.S.  I am looking for the mini chocolate wrappers (I heard they leave them on pillows each evening).


----------



## 1DW

Hi everyone!  I was wondering if you might have a mouse head graphic our group could use for magnets and t-shirts.  I saw someone with a t-shirt I loved, but it was for the Fantasy.  We are going on the Dream, which I think is a very similar ship, but I haven't seen this particular graphic available anywhere (for the Fantasy or the Dream).  It had a porthole as the big circle of the mouse head.  Inside the porthole was an image of the front of the ship with fireworks exploding around it.  The ears of the mouse head matched the blue color of the sky above the ship.  Does anyone have something like that or other suggestions of popular mouse head t-shirt designs for the Dream?  I can easily add text to a blank or I can provide family names and cruise details, if you prefer.  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## lisa702

Hello! I am searching for designs I can use. I am looking for the Disney Fantasy words design by itself as well as the forward bow design of Sorcerer Mickey with the designs on each side. Thank you so much!


----------



## Pwac

lisa702 said:


> Hello! I am searching for designs I can use. I am looking for the Disney Fantasy words design by itself as well as the forward bow design of Sorcerer Mickey with the designs on each side. Thank you so much!



Have you checked Milliepie's 4shared account? I believe she has the Disney Fantasy logo there.


----------



## MermaidMama

jilljill said:


> Are you referring to the post by milliepie?



Yes, indeed!  Would it be possible to have the white background removed from the graphic with black mickey ears and minnie statue of libertY?  We're on the 5/25 cruise out of NY.

Many thanks,

Susan


----------



## Holly J

Could you make a graphic for the Miami Dolphins football team?  My husband is a HUGE Miami fan and wanted to pu this on our door when we cruise in October.

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## magrudersmakes3

I stumbled upon your shared page when doing a search.  Is it ok to use artwork that is already posted, but not personalized.


----------



## eblong

magrudersmakes3 said:


> I stumbled upon your shared page when doing a search.  Is it ok to use artwork that is already posted, but not personalized.



See the very first post in this forum (at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587).  We agreed that any art posted here is free for anyone's use, and you'll also find links to the full scale art at the contributor's sharing locations.  (Milliepie has hers at the end of each of her posts, and I have updated mine as well.)


----------



## jilljill

Holly J said:


> Could you make a graphic for the Miami Dolphins football team?  My husband is a HUGE Miami fan and wanted to pu this on our door when we cruise in October.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!



Blue Eyes is on the Hawaii cruise right now, I believe she said she would be back on the boards around the 14th.


----------



## milliepie

MermaidMama said:


> Dear DISigners,
> 
> I'd be eternally grateful if one of the gifted DISigners could make a small change to some existing artwork found on Crusie Magnet Graphics Links Part 6.   you'll find it on posting #3384, page 226.  I tried to insert a link below, but I don't think I'm doing it right.
> 
> I'm looking to have the white background removed from the black mickey ears with Minnie Statue of Liberty beside it.  That's all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I procrastinated on my project with my cruise only 3 weeks out!  Could you send some pixie dust my way?
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> Susan



I saved it .png with a transparent background.  Hopefully it will work for you.  








lizavance said:


> My interns loved their cake toppers and one of our team found an alternate use for them. Thank you for all the pixie dust!




  Ha, ha.  Too cute.   Thanks for the pics.  




JBeanBunny said:


> Thanks MilliePie! I made post-it note covers with your logo on shimmery pearl cardstock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't worry, Blueyes, I'll post a picture of your images at work when I get them printed and crafted!)



What a cute idea.  I might have to steal that one for a baby shower I'm throwing.  Can you find the template online?


----------



## tica1180

My husband and four year old daughter are going on our first Disney Cruise this May 27th with some friends. We had no idea about the magnet thing until a friend told me yesterday.

Would we be able to get the name fills if you have the time before then (I know it's really short notice, but we just found out yesterday and got online to look). 

Adriana - Any princesses
Eric - Mickey
Viviana - Minnie
Leah - Tinkerbell
Michelle - Minnie
Jason - Mickey

Please let me know if you don't think you'll have the time to make them. Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## MermaidMama

milliepie said:


> I saved it .png with a transparent background.  Hopefully it will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Milliepie,
> Thanks for working on this.  You don't know how much I appreciate the time you spend on these things!  But I'm not sure if I can open a .png file.  Any chance you can save it as a .jpg?
> 
> Best,
> Susan


----------



## milliepie

MermaidMama said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saved it .png with a transparent background.  Hopefully it will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Milliepie,
> Thanks for working on this.  You don't know how much I appreciate the time you spend on these things!  But I'm not sure if I can open a .png file.  Any chance you can save it as a .jpg?
> 
> Best,
> Susan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original image is in .jpg which saves with the white background.  If you want it transparent you need the .png save.  Are you using it for an iron-on? Because for those it doesn't matter how the file is saved.  The transfer paper is what needs to be changed.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

scrapbooker79 said:


> Hello Disney Cruisers!
> I'm new here and taking my first time cruise. So lucky to have it be with Disney! We're sailing to Alaska in June!
> 
> I love seeing all of your signs and magnets! They're so fun!
> 
> If anyone would be so willing to help me design one, I'd love to surprise my family that I'm traveling with, with a cool magnet for our doors. I am so low on the computer savvy skills.
> 
> It can be any shape, any character theme, any anything!
> 
> I'm looking for one with
> 
> (these are my parents)
> Bendig
> Alaska Wonder
> June 11, 2012
> The Year of "Just Once"
> 
> One with
> (this is my sister and her family)
> Carrick
> Alaska Wonder
> June 11, 2012
> The Year of "Just Once"
> 
> And one with
> (this is my family)
> Gallaher
> Alaska Wonder
> June 11, 2012
> The Year of "Just Once"
> 
> Our families have never in our lives taken a vacation of this caliber, and so we're splurging on everything, hence the quote, 'The year of just once.'
> 
> I figure these personalized magnets will adorn our fridge at home forever!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!



Some options for you.


----------



## milliepie

csidisney said:


> Hi Milliepie!  You did some great magnets for me last year, and it was so kind of you.  We got so many compliments, that we will reuse most of them next month.  I would LOVE one more, if you have time.  We are doing our ten year vow renewal during our May 14th cruise on the Magic.  Can you please make me something that says Adam and Tammy Happy 10 Year Anniversary??  I don't care what kind of design it is on   Thank you!!!



Here are a couple for you.


----------



## csidisney

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple for you.



  THANK YOU!!  I love them and will use them both   You are so kind...may you be blessed tenfold with pixie dust!


----------



## tica1180

tica1180 said:


> My husband and four year old daughter are going on our first Disney Cruise this May 27th with some friends. We had no idea about the magnet thing until a friend told me yesterday.
> 
> Would we be able to get the name fills if you have the time before then (I know it's really short notice, but we just found out yesterday and got online to look).
> 
> Adriana - Any princesses
> Eric - Mickey
> Viviana - Minnie
> Leah - Tinkerbell
> Michelle - Minnie
> Jason - Mickey
> 
> Please let me know if you don't think you'll have the time to make them. Thank you sooo much!!




I don't know what I was thinking, but the last name should NOT be Jason, it's Brad!! I think the excitement about the cruise is starting to get to me.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

eblong said:


> See teh very first pose in this forum (at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587).  We agreed that any art posted here is free for anyone's use, and you'll also find links to the full scale art at the contributor's sharing locations.  (Milliepie has hers at the end of each of her posts, and I have updated mine as well.)



Thank you!  I did see that, but was still nervous about using it. I love the artwork and wanted to incorporate some of it into our FE and magnets. It just seems that thank you isn't enough for all of your hard work.


----------



## milliepie

DisneySunflower said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Here are my requests:
> 
> A July 14 -21, 2012 Disney Fantasy Eastern mh.png
> 
> The porthole.jpg with the following characters and individual's names-
> 
> Donald Duck for Kevin
> Jessie for Tronya
> Mickey Mouse for Langston (the porthole2.jpg)
> Minnie Mouse for Gienna
> Minnie Mouse for Lauryn
> Princess Tiana for Elaine
> Mufasa for Ramon
> Mickey Mouse for Clarissa
> Mickey Mouse for Ramon (the porthole2.jpg)
> Timon for Sydney
> Puumba for Maria
> Goofy for Bryan
> Princess Tiana for Pauline
> Grumpy for Vince
> Minnie Mouse with a Pink Bow and Breast Cancer Awareness symbol for Dannée
> Tinkerbell for Lauren
> Chip & Dale for Shelby
> Perry the Platypus for Vincent
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Here are your filled requests.


----------



## milliepie

tica1180 said:


> I don't know what I was thinking, but the last name should NOT be Jason, it's Brad!! I think the excitement about the cruise is starting to get to me.



Hi there.  Name fills take me some time to get to because of my hectic schedule, but I do have a whole bunch of names already done and I'm pretty sure that I have most of what you need.  Check out my name fill files (link below) and see what you can find.  They are in alphabetical order.  If you still don't see what you need let me know and I will see what I can do.  Thanks!  


http://www.4shared.com/dir/3AZSISyi/Names.html


----------



## milliepie

progs2 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Your work is beautiful!
> I have a few requests.
> First, can you repost the "Wisconsin mh" picture in you 4shared sports folder.  The name is there, but the image is gone.
> Second, we love the names in "minnietext", could you do Emma and Sara (no "h").
> Last, cruise Mickey ears for Fantasy (June 30 to July 7, 2012, Eastern) with "Grandma's 1st Cruise".
> 
> Thanks



Is the "text" the right one.  Let me know.


----------



## tica1180

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  Name fills take me some time to get to because of my hectic schedule, but I do have a whole bunch of names already done and I'm pretty sure that I have most of what you need.  Check out my name fill files (link below) and see what you can find.  They are in alphabetical order.  If you still don't see what you need let me know and I will see what I can do.  Thanks!




I see the following that I can use, but can't figure out how to download.
Adrianaarielfill.jpg 
Ericmikceyfill.png 
Michelletinkfill.jpg 
Leahfairiesfill.jpg 
BraydenMickeyfill.jpg  - Can you use this name to just make Brad by removing the y-e-n?
There's no Viviana, just Vivian and it's a Twilight one, granted I love twilight but I don't think my 4 year old would get it LOL.

Do you think you'd be able to get to that one and the Brad one?


----------



## Pwac

If you click on the name file in Millipie's 4shared folder, it should take you to a screen with a "Download" button under the picture. Also, if you are in a hurry, there are other DISigners over on the main DISign Forum who will do name fills. HTH.


----------



## milliepie

Ariel2983 said:


> Hello is there anyway I could get a name fill for the names
> 
> Jordan (Minnie Mouse)
> 
> and then something with Martinez/Gustavus Disney World Vacation 2012
> 
> we are going with some friends and their daughter..it will be her first trip and I would like to make her door extra special!! Thank You!!



Here are these.


----------



## Travelbee

Milliepie,

Can you come up with a design for my Alaska cruise in July?  Our DisMeet name is "Frozen Fireworks: Alaska on the Disney Wonder, July 2, 2012".

Connie


----------



## tica1180

Pwac said:


> If you click on the name file in Millipie's 4shared folder, it should take you to a screen with a "Download" button under the picture. Also, if you are in a hurry, there are other DISigners over on the main DISign Forum who will do name fills. HTH.




Any recommendations as to other DISgners that you all know do good work like Millipie does? I just love this stuff more than others I've seen.

Also, I can't seem to figure out how to download the larger files (300dpi).


----------



## milliepie

tica1180 said:


> I see the following that I can use, but can't figure out how to download.
> Adrianaarielfill.jpg
> Ericmikceyfill.png
> Michelletinkfill.jpg
> Leahfairiesfill.jpg
> BraydenMickeyfill.jpg  - Can you use this name to just make Brad by removing the y-e-n?
> There's no Viviana, just Vivian and it's a Twilight one, granted I love twilight but I don't think my 4 year old would get it LOL.
> 
> Do you think you'd be able to get to that one and the Brad one?



No problem.  You caught me on an active day, and one name is definitely quicker than 6.


----------



## davmill

This is a cool thread. Glad I found it, and many thanks to all.


----------



## milliepie

tica1180 said:


> Any recommendations as to other DISgners that you all know do good work like Millipie does? I just love this stuff more than others I've seen.
> 
> Also, I can't seem to figure out how to download the larger files (300dpi).



Pwac is spot on.  There are some great designers over on the design board who do fills as well and have a vast collection of their own.  I think Marion (Rustman fan) has some great things and she is very quick to help if you follow her rules.  Amy Mickey does some great non-Disney designs and also is the resident transfer paper go-to.  Shadowryter is awesome as is Bababear and... Oh there are just too many to list.  Everyone is so great and talented and helpful.  Drop in, make a request and have fun! 

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## milliepie

cruisinwithmaandpa said:


> Would love to get a request in for our grandson.   We are taking our 5 year old grandson on his first cruise before he starts kindergarten as a special treat.
> 
> Would like something pirate themed.  His name is Landon.  We will be on the Disney Magic May 18-23,2012.
> 
> Our names would be:  Grandpa and Grandma



Here are a few Mmickey heads for you.


----------



## milliepie

mom of a lil pirate said:


> If at all possible I would love this one:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/TulDQhB2/Mickey_birthday_mh.html?
> On one ear can you put "To Aidan" and the other "Love Mickey" all in a mickey font.
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

milliepie said:


>



Thanks Milliepie


----------



## scrapbooker79

milliepie said:


> Some options for you.



Millipie, I can't thank you enough for doing this for me! My family will love it!!!   

If you wouldn't mind, there's one tiny thing I'd love to have you fix if you can: On the magnet with the polar bears, my parents' last name is misspelled. It should say Bendig, but on the magnet, there's an extra N and so it says BendiNg. 
Thanks in advance. You are so kind to do these wonderful DISigns for everyone!


----------



## trudyt623

Hello.  Can anyone help me identify the disigners for two images I saw a while ago.
  Tiana in a pale green and cream colored gown with a pastel blue and purplish background.  The boarder is some purple vines or scrolls and the name "Mikayla"  is written in purple ink.

  Mickey and Donald duck kicking a soccer ball with the name " Nicholas" in the top left corner.  The colors of this image are vibrant and mostly blue.

Trudy


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Millie

I'm just taking a break from DISigning and have been admiring all your great DISigns!

 However ,,,tsk tsk tsk aren't you suppose to be studying young lady?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


We miss you 
HUGS Mel


----------



## ladypirate

Milliepie-are you back?  I looked at the DIS creative board first and think I saw you out?  I believe you did a design for me for a 2010 Christmas cruise on the wonder but I can't find it...  It was an open Mickey ear design with the itinerary written along the lines of the ear with the date in the middle of the ear and a big Wonder on it... Wasn't this you?  I am doing the Fantasy Eastern July 28 and want to request this design or at least find out some way to get that done...  Let me know!!

Sarah


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

milliepie said:


> Here are a few Mmickey heads for you.




Fantastic, thank you


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

Millie,

We are going on the Magic out of NYC in June. I was trying to make Tshirts for the family.  I love the Mickey head with Minnie the Statue of Liberty! How can I add text to it?

Will the image be large enough for a Tshirt design?


----------



## luv2sleep

I wanted to post a picture of our door.  People here were so helpful in helping me create our magnets.  Thank you so much!

I printed out the pics on photo paper, laminated them and then put magnets on the back.  Worked really well.  I saw some doors where the pic was printed on magnetic photo paper but for some reason the pics kept sliding off.  I had a roll of magnetic strip and just cut off squares and stuck them on to the pack of the laminated pic (the come with adhesive on one side) and it worked out extremely well.


----------



## DisneySunflower

milliepie said:


> Here are your filled requests.



You are amazing and truly appreciated!


----------



## MermaidMama

milliepie said:


> MermaidMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original image is in .jpg which saves with the white background.  If you want it transparent you need the .png save.  Are you using it for an iron-on? Because for those it doesn't matter how the file is saved.  The transfer paper is what needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Milliepie,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!  I figured out my problem and my FE's are underway with only a few days to spare.  Words aren't enough to express my gratitude.
> 
> Though I'm not Buddhist, I think this is a lovely quote from Budda:
> 
> *"Fashion your life as a garland of beautiful deeds."*
> 
> I have no doubt - You obviously have a glorious and gratifying life ahead of you, Dear Millie!
> 
> Big hugs,
> 
> Susan
Click to expand...


----------



## wink13

Milliepie,

Here are my requests:

A February 14 -17, 2013 Disney Magic-- mickey head with nassau, castaway cay route.

The porthole.jpg with the following characters and individual's names-

Mickey Mouse for Circe 
Minnie Mouse for Sloane
Minnie Mouse for Jeri
Goofy for Scott
Chip & Dale for Brett
Jack (nightmare b4 holloween) for Reid -- if you have any nightmare before xmas


Thank you so much!


----------



## progs2

Milliepie,

We are going on the Fantasy (Eastern Caribbean) June 30 to July 7, 2012.  The whole family is going (4 different families).  This will be the first cruise for my 82 year old mother.
Could you please make something (I'm not picky) with "Grandma's 1st Cruise" for her door?

Also, I love the mouse ear families.  I was going to modify my own, but can't find individual people to cut and paste in.  Are there any individual people I can use?  If not, could you make (Dad - Mom - Brian - Kathy - Kevin), first boy and girl are older teens, last boy is young teen.

Thanks,
You do great work!


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Dear Millipie,

I have some dear friends that will be going on the June 12, 2012 Disney Wonder Alaska cruise.  I would love to surprise them with some door signs.  Would you be willing to make a few signs.  I'm not pickey as to what you make.  Here are the names if you are willing.  

Gordon
Nicole
Santino
Nico

Ana Maria
Gianfranco
Francoise

It is a whole family that will be going and I think they would love this. If you could help me I would greatly appreciate it.   My family sailed the Magic in September 2008 and I had some people on this board create some wonderful signs for us.  It was the most wonderful time.  Thank you in advance. 

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## CalDisfans

Hi Milliepie!

Saw that you had been in testing last week. Hope all went well! We are flying out on Fri morn for our May 13 cruise. I am posts #496 & 497 on here. I'm not sure if my request a couple weeks ago was too late to get in the request, but if not, we would love those requested magnets to proudly show off your work.. If so, sorry we requested too late, we will know for next time to do it earlier


----------



## Diane71969

Milliepie,

I hope your finals are going well. As creative and wonderful you are on the DISboards I have no doubt!

Diane


----------



## ladypirate

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/...r/IMG_1836.jpg

Milliepie - this is the design i was looking for.  Was this from you way back when?  If not, i may use your itin mouse with the flags with the Eastern itin and get that date added in.  Can you do that please?  thanks so much and hope finals are/went going well.

Sarah


----------



## Centex

Centex said:


> Millie,
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of your art with us.  I was wondering if you could post the porthole template (as in post #289) with just the seascape and clouds, no characters or lettering.  I checked your 4share files and didn't see it there.
> 
> If you can, there is no rush. Our cruise isn't for another five months.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



You can disregard this request.  I was able to put together a close facsimile on my own.  Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Holly J

jilljill said:


> Blue Eyes is on the Hawaii cruise right now, I believe she said she would be back on the boards around the 14th.



Thank you.  I am in no rush, so I will check back in a few weeks to see if she has had a chance to complete my request.


----------



## fantasybound

I have tried to make a few door magnets for our Eastern Carribean cruise June 2012.  Not too bad but certainly not as good as the ones I see here. Would any of you with awesome graphic skills be able to make a Minnie head with Tiara for my daughter Diana?  A beach chair one with Diana and Carla would be greatly appreciated too!


----------



## joius24

Hi Millie
I hope your Finals went well (if you test as well as you DISsign you got A's )

Anyhow, Just checking in on how you did with my unique B2B design?  My orginal post was # 208 and you made the ones that you already had templates for, but you said you still might try the my east coast b2b too. 

I leave June 7th for Orlando...so if you try, please try before then 
thanks again for all your art!
Joi


----------



## Diane71969

dolphingirl47 said:


> I always have mine printed on photo paper and then put them through my Xyron Creative Station which puts laminate on the front and magnet on the back.
> 
> Corinna



Which Xyron Creative Station do you have?  I have been trying to figure out how to do magnets.  HELP!!!!


----------



## milliepie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Millie
> 
> I'm just taking a break from DISigning and have been admiring all your great DISigns!
> 
> However ,,,tsk tsk tsk aren't you suppose to be studying young lady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> We miss you
> HUGS Mel



Oh, you caught me Mel.  

I'm glad to say that it is all over now!  

I will have my degree in my hands on Saturday!  

Thanks everyone for being so nice and sending me happy thoughts and pixie dust!  

Now back to the ol' drawing board.  xo

Hope you enjoy your break Mel!


----------



## milliepie

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Millie,
> 
> We are going on the Magic out of NYC in June. I was trying to make Tshirts for the family.  I love the Mickey head with Minnie the Statue of Liberty! How can I add text to it?
> 
> Will the image be large enough for a Tshirt design?



YOu can use Microsoft Word to add text.  Just select the insert picture from file option.  Select the pic you want to use and it will open on the page.  Then select under the insert tab again text box or word art.  Type in what you want it to say and then move it to where you want it.  Hope it helps.


----------



## milliepie

disneynutx4 said:


> Milliepie,
> Your work is wonderful, I hope I am asking for this the right way, but could you please do the 4 Beach chairs for our upcoming Fantasy cruise
> names would be: Rich, Jessica, Cheyenne & Sierra.
> Also if you could do a name magnet with Goofy for Norbert.
> Thank You again



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

CalDisfans said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Saw that you had been in testing last week. Hope all went well! We are flying out on Fri morn for our May 13 cruise. I am posts #496 & 497 on here. I'm not sure if my request a couple weeks ago was too late to get in the request, but if not, we would love those requested magnets to proudly show off your work.. If so, sorry we requested too late, we will know for next time to do it earlier



Hope you have a great time on your cruise.  Hope you have time to make these still.  Sorry for the wait!  xo 

I did all of mine, but a couple of them are not, and the guy who does them is not on the boards any longer.  Sorry about that.  And the last one might have been done by someone else, but I have Brianna's wonderful artwork on hand, so I went ahead and added the words for you.


----------



## milliepie

joius24 said:


> Hi Millie
> I hope your Finals went well (if you test as well as you DISsign you got A's )
> 
> Anyhow, Just checking in on how you did with my unique B2B design?  My orginal post was # 208 and you made the ones that you already had templates for, but you said you still might try the my east coast b2b too.
> 
> I leave June 7th for Orlando...so if you try, please try before then
> thanks again for all your art!
> Joi



Very well thank you.    I plan on walking away with two gold ropes (Highest Honors) on Saturday for sure!  

I did a few.  I did the first one i did, and then thought it might be too busy, then the second one too.  So finally I tried to keep it simple for the third one.  I hope you can use one.


----------



## milliepie

calygirl724 said:


> Can you please do the following designs for our upcoming Alaska cruise:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/TfOc4mym/ourfirstcruise.html
> With Mickey and Minnie and the names Brian and Kristen in the sky above the ship
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/9op4rkUE/Brian_DCL_fill.htm
> Rohrer Family
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/I0gXCuze/Branditinkfill.html
> Kristen
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/72stF_NL/what_happens_stays_dream.html
> With the Wonder
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/GUuqrK26/Alaska_July_2011_snow_globe.html
> With Alaska on the bottom of the snow globe and Disney Wonder, May 28 - June 4, 2012 in the sky above the snow globe
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/JxHtEWL8/alaska_august_2011_2.html
> 2012


----------



## calygirl724

milliepie said:


>





Thank you SOOO much!!! Now I am super excited for our cruise in just two weeks!  There was one more item I requested on that post for the DCL fill with the "Rohrer Family".  I know fills are more time consuming and that one is kind of long.  If you can get to this one in the next week or so I would really appreciate it.  

Thanks again, you are wonderful!!!!


----------



## milliepie

calygirl724 said:


> Thank you SOOO much!!! Now I am super excited for our cruise in just two weeks!  There was one more item I requested on that post for the DCL fill with the "Rohrer Family".  I know fills are more time consuming and that one is kind of long.  If you can get to this one in the next week or so I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks again, you are wonderful!!!!



I guess I forgot to post it with the other ones.  Here you go.


----------



## CrusingFamily4

If so, I am sorry!  Otherwise, would it be possible to change the fantasy to 2013 instead of 2012?  Sorry!  Thank you so very much for the beautiful work!



CrusingFamily4 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Millipie... is it possible to change the Fantasy to 2013 instead of 2012?  (If it is easier, please feel free to remove it entirely).  Otherwise...
> 
> Those are amazing!!  I am so excited!   The girls are going to be beyond ecstatic when they see them on their door.  (They will be 3 for Alaska and 4 for the Western Cruise).  Thank you very very much!
Click to expand...


----------



## amylia403

We would like to also give you a second degree.....for DISign Excellence  

   No rush at all, when ever you have time I was wondering if you could come up with something based on Alice in Wonderland and incorporate clocks, or the rabbits watch...etc. I was hoping to use something along those lines to invite our family to take a cruise next year together 

Thanks love!


----------



## joius24

milliepie said:


> Very well thank you.    I plan on walking away with two gold ropes (Highest Honors) on Saturday for sure!
> 
> I did a few.  I did the first one i did, and then thought it might be too busy, then the second one too.  So finally I tried to keep it simple for the third one.  I hope you can use one.



WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW! Did I say wow!!!!!

I LOVE them....all of them.... I think I will need one for magnets, one for a t-shirt, and perhaps pillowcase to be signed by both ships???


I really really do appreciate all of your hard work, and all the joy you bring to us DISers .....on top of school and managing High Honors! WOW

PS: I am THREE classes away from graduation myself (full time mom, full time employee, part time student) and if these last three classes are also A's (and they WILL be!) I will graduate with Highest Honors too! I want my cords! Been working for them a looooong time LOL


Thanks again Millie!


----------



## We Love the Mouse!

Blueeyes87,

Just booked a last minute cruise for the Fantasy in June.  Wondering if you might be able to make us one of your grand slam designs with

Wonder
Magic
Dream
Fantasy  

and 
The Hunt Family.

Thanks so much


----------



## We Love the Mouse!

Milliepie,

Not sure if you will have time but we just booked a last minute cruise for June and thought maybe we could get a couple disigns.  We have loved the ones you have done for us in the past.

If you can we would like 

a porthole with the gang looking out with Disney Fantasy 2012 and the Hunt Family

Also the mickey head with the dvc logo and castaway club logo for the Fantasy with 
The Hunt Family 
June 2012


Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

VMinick said:


> These are BEYOND perfect, Milliepie!!!  Thank you so, so much! If it's not too much trouble, could the one you did for the Bryant Family be done for the Minick Family as well? We'll have two doors for ourselves plus one for my in-laws. If we could get that one, then we'll have two different ones for our doors. If it's a pain, don't worry about it! I can use the same one on all three doors. Now the hard part will be keeping these gorgeous DISigns a secret so that I can surprise them!



No trouble at all.


----------



## milliepie

jillianjigs7 said:


> Hi Millipie!
> I just LOVE all of the graphics that you do! They are so adorable!
> 
> I was wondering if you could make a personalized one for me - we are headed on the Disney Fantasy on May 19th and the family coming with us, are taking their twin daughters, who will be graduating from college and this is their gift!...Can you make a "Congratulations Rebecca and Krista" on one of your designs? I honestly do not care which one - whichever one works best for you!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

joius24 said:


> WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW! Did I say wow!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE them....all of them.... I think I will need one for magnets, one for a t-shirt, and perhaps pillowcase to be signed by both ships???
> 
> 
> I really really do appreciate all of your hard work, and all the joy you bring to us DISers .....on top of school and managing High Honors! WOW
> 
> PS: I am THREE classes away from graduation myself (full time mom, full time employee, part time student) and if these last three classes are also A's (and they WILL be!) I will graduate with Highest Honors too! I want my cords! Been working for them a looooong time LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks again Millie!



I'm really glad you like them.  Thanks for boosting my ego.  

Congrats to you as well!  That is quite a full plate you have.  I am so thankful that I don't have to work, because being a full time mom and student was plenty for me.  I'm amazed by those who do work in addition to school and family.  I do volunteer a lot, so I guess that could be considered work, but I have the benefit of choosing when I want to do it.  Good luck with getting your cords!  You sound like you have it in the bag.


----------



## DisneyMouser

Hi Millipie,

Your designs are absolutely beautiful!  Congrats on your graduation & honors -you should be very proud!

Is there any chance you could make one of the graduation Mickey heads that says Congratulations Theresa?  And anything that you might have for a Magic cruise in September to Canada/New England (Peterson Family)?  I love all your designs so anything would be great! 

Thank you so so much!


----------



## lizavance

Congrats on the high honors and degree!! Your future's so bright you're gonna need shades!


----------



## debsters41

Hello!  Graduating with Honors is quite an achievement!  Kudos!

I was wondering if you or any DISigner could possibly make an itinerary map for the 7 night Med Cruise in 2013?  I know it is early, but I wouldn't want to wait until the last minute!   Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

twokats said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could you do these three but with the dates for the May 26 - June 2, 2012 Fantasy Western.  I would really appreciate it.  Love your work!



Hope you have a great time.


----------



## jilljill

debsters41 said:


> Hello!  Graduating with Honors is quite an achievement!  Kudos!
> 
> I was wondering if you or any DISigner could possibly make an itinerary map for the 7 night Med Cruise in 2013?  I know it is early, but I wouldn't want to wait until the last minute!   Thanks!



It would be helpful for the disigners if you listed your ports.


----------



## jazmyin

Milliepie, Congratulations on earning your degree! I know how difficult it was for me going back to school at 28yo and earning my Associate in Nursing. I continued after that, working full time and at 39 yrs old and 7 months preg. I finished and earned by Bachelors in nursing. I do not know you personally, but I feel so happy for you!!!
On another note, I love your designs and if you have the time I would love the one with two beach chairs with the ship in the background and with the mickey and pluto clouds. Could you please put April on one chair and Fern on the other. Our trip is July 28th 2012 (on the Fantasy eastern int.) Thank you for all you do for some many of us!
Fern


----------



## twokats

milliepie said:


> Hope you have a great time.



Thank you so much!!

We are so ready for this vacation.  DH needs it desperately.


----------



## Tink&Belle's Mom

I love your designs! You are sooo kind to do these for so many! 
We are sailing soon as a graduation/senior trip for my DD, and I saw your grad cap design. Would it be possible to get one of those with "Congratulations, Isabelle!" on it? Thanks again so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> First off I would like to say that I am totally amazed by your beautiful work!!We are going on 5/28 on the Alaska cruise, If possible, could you make Mickey heads with names for us like you did on Post 295? Here are the names characters:
> 
> Abigail (all the princess, the same photo used in post 295 would be excellent)
> Melanie-Rapunzel
> Lawrence-Winnie the Pooh
> Chuck-Mickey
> Carol-Donald
> Allison-Belle
> 
> In addition, we would love to use some of the Alaska ones you did but without the June 2013 on them. Would it be possible to have the dates, etc removed.
> 
> We love the Porthole images you have created. Could you possibly create portholes with the images of the characters above (no names needed)?
> 
> Lastly I am trying to find a Rapunzel crown for above the stateroom number... is that something that can eb done? I ADORE her crown!!!
> 
> You are TRULY amazing!!!! Seriously, I wish I had 1/2 of your talent!!
> Thanks!



Here are the Alaska designs without dates on them.  I have this pic of Rapunzel's tiara, I'm sure it will fit over the door if you cut the little tabs off of the end.


----------



## milliepie

Melrose239 said:


> Hey there Millie... I just got some great images from Marty.. thanks for the recommendation.. he said you are the Mickey Head expert.... any chance of getting a Seattle Mariners Mickey Head and and Denver Broncos Mickey Head?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> ~Melissa



Here are the ones that I have.  Blueyes has been doing some really cute ones too.  If you like her style better, she might do them for you when she gets back.


----------



## milliepie

csidisney said:


> Hi Millipie!  Hope you had a great birthday   I had requested a magnet a few pages back, but I just found the perfect one to use if you don't mind.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/LOowxEIF/47_years_mm_hearts.html
> For the names in the hearts, it is Adam and Tammy.  And instead of 47 years, can you change that to 10?  Thank you sooo much!



I know I posted some for you from a previous request, but I just saw this one.


----------



## milliepie

dooledoo said:


> I have a general question.
> 
> I have seen pictures that people have personalised for their family members.  It's a cartoon drawing of family members wearing Mickey ears and you make up the picture from the choice of characters that represent your own family.
> 
> I hope someone know what I mean but I just wanted to know where you can get it from so I can make up a picture for our cruise!




I think I know what you mean, but the designer is on a break right now. Here is the link to the thread to see if it is the one you are looking for.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2148904


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

milliepie said:


> Here are the Alaska designs without dates on them.  I have this pic of Rapunzel's tiara, I'm sure it will fit over the door if you cut the little tabs off of the end.



These are SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL! Thanks so much!!!! We adore them!!


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I please have a Minnie Mouse head with Carolyn on it ?
> My request seems to have gotten lost
> 
> Also, do you have the Minnie ears that fit around the cabin room number on the door ?
> 
> Thanks !!
> GINA



I just realized you said Mickey head and I made a porthole.  Here is the Mickey head.  Also, if you follow the link, you will find printable cabin room number art.  Hope it helps.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891&highlight=cruise+door+decorations


----------



## mydisneyboys

Hi Milliepie - I had sent you a pm a few weeks back with some requests - was that ok?  If not I can repost on this link - please just let me know - I was going to use a couple of the requests for my FE gift for the sailing on june 10th so I just want to make sure I rerequest if I need to!!
Thank You!!!


----------



## DonnettaR

Milliepie,

Congratulations! I wanted canada graphic in my post back on page 31.  I couldn't copy the pictures.  Thanks If you get a chance we don't cruise until September


----------



## tink.belle13

milliepie said:


> I added a border and uploaded it again.  Hope it works this time.



Milliepie

Sorry it has taken me so long to say thank you. I looks awesome with the boarder and seems to be printing fine


----------



## milliepie

wfgamble said:


> Milliepie ~ Do you still personalize these Mouse Ear Families? If so, I have a request If not, I understand.
> 
> We leave May 25 for our May 27-June 1 cruise on the dream. I'll go ahead & give the details in case you still do these for shirts. Not sure how much info you need so I may be including too much I.e. they don't have to be this specific can be black & white if needed
> 
> (3 families- my MIL, MY BIL and his family & then my family)
> 
> Chad- 37 yo male w brown hair
> Whitney (me) 35 yo female w brown hair
> Lillian 6 yo female with long blonde wavy hair
> 
> Mimi 67 yo female w short black hair
> 
> Al 44 yo male w brown hair
> Camille 44 yo female w shoulder length dirty blonde hair
> Caroline 16 yo female with curly brown hair
> Maggie 12 yo female w blonde hair
> Livi 11 yo female w blonde hair
> 
> Underneath: Family Trip on the Disney Dream 2012
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/Xs3bCr-w/_online.html#dir=19661922
> 
> If that's too much then let's get 3 of the multi character portholes:
> 
> The Gambles (top) 2012 (bottom)--2 of these
> World's Best Mimi(top) 2012 (bottom)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Whitney



Here you go.


----------



## dooledoo

milliepie said:


> I think I know what you mean, but the designer is on a break right now. Here is the link to the thread to see if it is the one you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2148904
> 
> 
> 
> Millepie, thank you so very much for you work on my magnets requests.  I really do appreciate your work with these and the time it must take you.  Thank you again.
> 
> And many congratulations on you degree!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Could I get an Arizona Diamondback Mickey Head for Vernon & Becky for the Dream June 20, 2012 ?

THANKS !!!


----------



## platinumcruzer

Millipie or Blueyes.

Hello to both of you...I was wondering if either of you have done anything or would be willing to create something featuring Minnie from the Fantasy along with the peacock theme that is used in the atrium....I know anything that you come up with would be fantastic as always...
Thanks for considering this for me


----------



## debsters41

jilljill said:


> It would be helpful for the disigners if you listed your ports.



Thank you for this advice, I am sorry I did not mention them.. They are:

Aug 31 Sail away from Barcelona
Sept. 1 at sea
Sept. 2 Villefranche
Sept. 3 La Spezia
Sept. 4 Civitavecchia
Sept. 5 Naples
Sept. 6 at sea
Sept. 7 Disembark at Barcelona

I would appreciate any map design, or Itinerary, or anything!  TIA!


----------



## tootsiemr

IM GOING ON THE DISNEY FANTASY 2013 CRUISE AND I NEED SOME CUTE STUFF ME (NATASHA) AND DBF (WILLIAM) ARE CELEBRATING 11 YEARS CAN U DO SOMETHING CUTE FOR US 

AND ALSO MAYBE AN ITINERARY OF THE APRIL 20-27TH DISNEY FANTASY WESTERN CARIBBEAN CRUISE MAYBE ON A MICKEY EARS ???

I LOVE ALL CHARACTERS I JUST WANT A FEW DIFFERENT IDEAS?? THANKYOU!!!! 

THIS IS THE ITINERARY FOR APRIL 20-27 EASTERN CARIBBEAN CRUISE
Day  Port  Ashore  Onboard  
1  Port Canaveral, Florida  —  3:45 p.m.  
2  At Sea  —  —  
3  At Sea  —  —  
4  St. Thomas/St. John, U.S. Virgin Islands  8:00 a.m.  5:30 p.m.  
5  San Juan, Puerto Rico  8:00 a.m.  4:30 p.m.  
6  At Sea  —  —  
7  Castaway Cay  9:45 a.m.  4:30 p.m.  
8  Port Canaveral, Florida  7:30 a.m.  —


----------



## wfgamble

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



You have got to be kidding me! This is awesome thank you so much


----------



## jenxogirl

Hi Millipie!

May I please have a Mickey Head with the red Minnie Dress with the name Lindsey on it?  I found one from you with my daughter name but my kids have to match!

Thank you so much!


----------



## son3disfan

hi MILLIEPIE!

Wonderful designs!
Would you be able to make this one for our upcoming Alaska cruise with our dates?
I love this one:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/bhre7-tA/Wonder_Alaska_Cruise_August_30.html?

( cruise ship with the date in the top corner!)
Our sail date is Aug. 26th, 2013.
Thank you for your kindness!
Your designs are so creative. I wish I could do them myself but unfortunately, i am not creative at all!

Also this cruise is a celebration of our 20th Wedding anniversary.
I saw designs for 10 years, and 15 years but not 20. Anything you might be able to do for us?
( Mike and Sonya) 
I like this one:http://www.4shared.com/photo/CBCpW7hN/Adam_Tammy_10_years_mm.html
Or this one
http://www.4shared.com/photo/LZbxVApx/Anniversary_mm_sunset_porthole.html
But With 20 years ??? Or anything else...not picky. Your designs are all amazing! We have previous cruise magnets on our fridge!

Thanks so much! And congrats to you on your high Honours.!You should be so proud of that accomplishment! Wow. What an achievement!


----------



## tiggspring

tiggspring said:


> Millie,
> 
> Hope your exams went well. My DH is waiting to hear how his final semester for his PHD coursework turned out.
> 
> I hope it isnt to late to request this. We leave just before labor day. If it is, is there someplace I can learn how to customize your images? I'm not very crafty. I'm on photobucket but not 4share do I need to be to get these images?
> 
> I was hoping for:
> 
> red tinkerbell pirate with Katie
> 
> Happy bunny with Abby
> 
> Darth mickey with Nathan
> and
> Sunset beach with Bonnie and James
> June 1, 2012
> 
> I was also wondering if I found an image online that was 600x407 49k is that large enough to use for a magnet? My husband is a huge star trek fan and I found an image of a mickey hand in the live long and prosper form and would love to customize it but not sure how.
> 
> 
> Cant believe or cruise is sooo close. It really snuck up on me in a good sort of way
> Any help is greatly appreciated!




CONGRATS ON THE HIGH HONORS

My DH just heard back from Case Western that he has passed his last PHD classes Now just to get through the qualifiers and dissertation!

I posted quite awhile ago and not sure you saw it due to all that you had going on. If you cant do this in time could you tell me how you curve the letters and if those images that already have names can be modified or do I need to use a blank image? 

Again congrats and thanks for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## alyssasmommy

I would love to have

Beach chairs with Disney Fantasy  on top. 
Elizabeth Jose and Alyssa  on the chairs
Gang porthole that says The Goncalves

Thanks for bringing Happiness to all


----------



## thwinters

thwinters said:


> Millipie:  Your designs are fabulous!  Could I request one of your surfboard graphics as follows:
> 
> 5 surfboards for a Dream cruise
> -Minnie w/bow for Brittany
> -Ariel for Sydney
> -Pluto for Will
> -Mickey for Matt
> -Lilo for Grace
> 
> Do you also have a life preserver with Chip & Dale and one with Pluto?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Millipie:  congrats on your exams.  I sent the above while you were extremely busy.  If you have time for the above the kiddos would greatly appreciate it.


.  Thanks.


----------



## ladypirate

Hey Milliepie.  Here's some requests.  Our cruise is not until the end of July so we have some time.  We are doing the Eastern Fantasy July 28-Aug 4 (St Martin, St Thomas and CC and 3 days at sea (I think).   Hopefully these requests make sense, if not please let me know!

Do you have any of Phineas and Ferb snorkeling in Castaway Cay?  If not, anyone snorkeling there?  something like "1 day of summer vacation" if we can do P&F and if not, "we snorkeled on Castaway Cay"  

Mickey ear of the Eastern Caribbean itinerary mh2jpg.

Portholes:
Maggie - tinksailor
Mom - tinkcoffeeveranda
Dad - jedi mickey
Olivia- minnie sailor (I think you have this one done in the completed folder for "Laurie" but i couldn't find the blank!)

Do you have any designs with anything Candace?

2012 DCL with Fantasy - the Deer Family
Fantasy 2012 1 jpg - Fantasy with the July 28- Aug 4 dates
Family porthole - Deer Family 

piratetinkerbell - Maggie
piratetink6 - Olivia

girls having fun blank - Maggie & Olivia

If the shoe fits, run - Sarah
I run like a princess -(rapunzel with the wild hair) Sarah can you add Castaway Cay 5k August 3 2012?

OMG, didn't reallize how much these kids requested.  let me know if these make sense or something else i should do to help you find these.  

Also, on post #706, i found an old ****** design.  Is he still designing?  I would love to get that design in this itinerary for a FE idea...  Let me know.  

Thanks Milliepie!


----------



## MAJORDISFAN

Hi eblong,

May I please request three Fantasy/Dumbo designs for our upcoming family trip? Dates are July 7 - 14, 2012.  Families are The Major Family, The Lyon Family and The Wood Family.

Thank You!!


----------



## Flg8tr97

Hi!!
I love love love your cruise designs and was looking at some to make magnets from. I can't seem to download them from 4shared. It keeps saying 

Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
Reasons for this may include:

    Invalid link
    The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of use


Am I doing something wrong?  thank you!


----------



## Flg8tr97

I would love to have these with the changes below the link 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/oWo4TBTZ/Dream_mar_13-17_cloud_mh.html

Disney Fantasy  June 16, 2012


http://www.4shared.com/photo/swyI6iWm/mickminnieportholesunsetblank.html?cau2=0759nousr

Disney Fantasy in the bow


http://www.4shared.com/photo/cHDpAu1e/bedaymh.html?cau2=0759nousr

Happy Birthday!


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=2011DreamMickeyMinnieLifepreserver.jpg

Change this to Disney Fantasy  2012


and do you have any Pirate Night ones?  thank you!


----------



## milliepie

stacyk9 said:


> Milliepie- I would love to have one of your designs personalized. I don't have enough posts to link a picture yet, but I hope I can describe it well enough.
> 
> In the "Fantasy" folder under "Cruise Designs", it's the very first picture in the top row. It's called "august 18 fantasy western".
> 
> I was wondering if I could have the date "August 4-11, 2012" placed in one ear and the Fantasy logo in the other?
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.


----------



## chaoscent

milliepie said:


> Very well thank you.  I plan on walking away with two gold ropes (Highest Honors) on Saturday for sure!
> 
> Wow - how wonderful.  Two gold ropes.  your family must be so, so proud.  I am sure you are glad that the hard work has paid off and you can take a semi-break for a while.  Congrats, Penny


----------



## milliepie

Mel0215 said:


> Can I please get these:
> 
> 1. Deck chairs
> Minnie- Joy
> Daisy- LeeAnn
> Fantasy 2012
> 
> 2. any picture of Minnie and Daisy with "Best Friends" on it.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



A few options for you.


----------



## milliepie

HORNET said:


> I would very much appreciate it if you could make me four port hole graphics - the one with Donald, Mickey, Pluto & Goofy.
> 
> Disney Dream 2012
> 
> 1.  Gail & Tom
> 2.  Serritella Family
> 3.  Newell Family
> 4.  Schultz Family
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!



















OURHOUSE610 said:


> I am wondering what page you are on or what request number you are to currently. (mine is number 71!) Thanks for the update.
> 
> Also could I request this princess head with the name Elle as well as one with the name Grace? Your work is very much appreciated. Enjoy the upcoming weekend.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/ehQ5bLj8/Madelyn_princess_mh.html












postesf said:


> Hi Millie!  Can I add this one to my request.  Mine are post 229.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/r85tKM0v/file.html
> 
> It can just say The Poste Family.  If you'd like to add more, it' on the Fantasy, Western Caribbean and it's from May 26-June 2, 2012
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## OURHOUSE610

Thank you Milliepie. I will have 2 VERY happy girls when they see their surprise on the door.


----------



## mickeyluv

Please excuse this post if it is a duplicate.  I thought I posted a request here a few hours ago but do not see it  .  Here is my request.  

Milliepie,

I feel really bad asking this so if you cannot help us out I completely understand.  My sister and brother-in-law leave this Friday for a cruise on the Fantasy and it completely slipped up on me.  She likes for me to help her with door magnets and I always look to you great designers here on the DIS.  I have a couple I would like I would like if possible

Could you put May 19-26 2012 in the ears like youve done for others Ive seen.  





On this one I was thinking of having their name, The Hylers and maybe something like, Our 7th Disney Cruise.  Would it be a lot of trouble to switch the characters?  I think they would like Donald and Daisy.





Thanks so very much!


----------



## milliepie

MadMadamMim05 said:


> Hi I know I'm really new to the boards but I'm wondering if I can still have something made?
> 
> I would like anything for - Hill Family cruise on the Dream May 27
> something for Caylor - she likes Fantasia
> something for Caleb - anything Stitch
> something for Cydnee - anything Pirates
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Sorry for the really long waits.  I hope there is still time for you to use them.


----------



## milliepie

MCBWHITE said:


> Milliepie,
> Would it be possible for me to get this one with the date changed to May 28, 2012?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Edited to add a couple names:
> Could I also get
> Bawb in Pirate fill
> Nee Nee in Tink Fill
> Charly in Minnie Fill
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry I didn't get to the names, but here is the first one.


----------



## milliepie

mickeyluv said:


> Please excuse this post if it is a duplicate.  I thought I posted a request here a few hours ago but do not see it  .  Here is my request.
> 
> Milliepie,
> 
> I feel really bad asking this so if you cannot help us out I completely understand.  My sister and brother-in-law leave this Friday for a cruise on the Fantasy and it completely slipped up on me.  She likes for me to help her with door magnets and I always look to you great designers here on the DIS.  I have a couple I would like I would like if possible
> 
> Could you put May 19-26 2012 in the ears like youve done for others Ive seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this one I was thinking of having their name, The Hylers and maybe something like, Our 7th Disney Cruise.  Would it be a lot of trouble to switch the characters?  I think they would like Donald and Daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so very much!



Not a problem.


----------



## mickeyluv

milliepie said:


> Not a problem.




You are absolutley so wonderful for helping me out in this short of notice  !  I really appreciate you helping me help my sister and brother-in-law!  

We are cruising the Magic out of NY in August and you DO NOT have to get these to me anytime soon but I do like the glitter moon design but could you put Magic instead of Fantasy with the dates of August 17-25, 2012?  

There is also one that I've seen you do for others that is a Mickeyhead with Minnie dressed as the Statue of Liberty that I would love to have but I'm not sure if you have that as a blank or not.  

Like I said these are NO rush what so ever so you can put me in line behind your other requests!  thanks again so very much!!  

Pam


----------



## MCBWHITE

milliepie said:


> Sorry I didn't get to the names, but here is the first one.



This is great - thanks SO MUCH!


----------



## Blueyes87

Hello  I am finally back after what seems like a long time.  I'm all caught up on the reading and will get started on the requests soon.  Thanks for waiting I promise they will be up soon.  Hope everyone had a good two weeks


----------



## milliepie

dooledoo said:


> Hi Millepie
> 
> Could I ask if you would do these for me?  There is no rush.
> 
> Could I have this but with the dates 11-18 August 2012.  Also, would the green Mickey head be big enough to put "The Brills" in it?
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OI3zRoeA/may_19-26_fantasy_eastern_itin.html
> 
> Could I also have this but with the name "Nev" on it?
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/PwDKDFCM/pluto_sailor_porthole.html
> 
> Also, could I have this with the name "Gaby" on it?
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/jJyiUev5/Cheshire_cat_porthole.html
> 
> And lastly, could I ask for this but with the name "Alex" on it?
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/sVfga5E-/bullseye_porthole.html
> 
> Thank you so much, I really appreciate the time it must take you



I think I remember posting these for you, but I'm not 100% sure.  Please let me know if I didn't and I will.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

baddog576 said:


> Milliepie,  Could you make these for me?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/IKSMCBiX/Beach_chairs_mmpp.html
> 
> I'd like Disney Fantasy (with 'Fantasy' in the fantasy script) on the top
> July 20-27, 2013
> 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
> 
> Chairs from L to Right:  Scott, Piya, Ella, Dylan
> 
> 
> Could you make this one for Ella?  I saw one for Ella but it was plain without Izzy.  I did find a Jake one for Dylan.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/FQHKlW9Y/eva_neverland_pirate_izzy.html?
> 
> 
> And this one:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZS/DVCCCDreammh_2.html
> 
> The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
> 5 Night Double Dip Cruise to Castaway Cay (or something like that)
> June 10-15, 2012
> 
> 
> And finally:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZS/DVCCCDreammh_2.html
> 
> Is there a Fantasy version of this or is the same boat used?
> 
> The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
> 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
> July 20-27, 2013
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  I have been using your 4shared images to make my own magnets so I wouldn't have to bother you!  I don't have the Fantasy script and I don't know how to change images or create new ones.  Your library has been great.  Thanks for all your work!
> 
> 
> Piya




Glad to help!


----------



## milliepie

dennisbryce said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Milliepie
> I was wondering if we could get this one with the following information on it please
> 
> 
> Disney Fantasy
> May 26, 2012
> 
> 
> For the names:
> Bob and Crystal
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your porthole.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Blueyes87 said:


> Hello  I am finally back after what seems like a long time.  I'm all caught up on the reading and will get started on the requests soon.  Thanks for waiting I promise they will be up soon.  Hope everyone had a good two weeks



Welcome back!  Hope you had a great time.


----------



## milliepie

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Thank you Millipie!  I think it looks awesome! Some of the other cruisers to nowhere are also letting me know that they think it is awesome too.
> 
> I hope you won't mind, but I'd like to put in a request for two other designs using your life preserver images. They are for a cruise in November over Thanksgiving.
> 
> The first one would be a life preserver with your thanksgiving turkey sticking out of it (file HappyThanksgiving Turkey.jpg)  It would say up at the top of the preserver "Feasting on the Fantasy" (that is our meet thread slogan) and then down at the bottom of the preserver in the middle it would say the date "November 17-24, 2012".  Would you mind doing the lettering in the dark brown that you used in the image -- that is, if you think it would look good!
> 
> The second one I'm hoping for is also a life preserver with your Pilgrim Hat in the middle of it (it is the mickey head pilgrim hat your file is pilgrim hat mh.png)  That one would say "Feasting on the Fantasy" up at the top of the preserver and at the middle bottom of the preserver it would say "Thanksgiving 2012."  Please use whatever color of lettering that you think looks good as I'm clueless.
> 
> Thank you Millipie.  This is something I will share with other families on our cruise.  I really appreciate all that you do and please know there is no rush as I know you are so busy with everything.  Also, good luck with final exams if that is something coming up soon!
> 
> Beth



Thanks for your well wishes.  I did very well and now I'm officially graduated!  

A few options for you.


----------



## milliepie

D23Bride said:


> Hello Milliepie
> I was wondering if we could get this one with the following information on it please
> 
> 
> Disney Fantasy
> June 30, 2012
> 
> 
> For the names:
> Steve & Diana
> Thank you so much!!!



Here is your porthole.


----------



## dennisbryce

milliepie said:


> dennisbryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your porthole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
Click to expand...


----------



## ladypirate

Milliepie- I posted a request in #757 a few days ago.  When you get a chance, can you please let me know if the requests make sense or should I redo it with links?  Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Milliepie- I posted a request in #757 a few days ago.  When you get a chance, can you please let me know if the requests make sense or should I redo it with links?  Thanks!
> 
> Sarah



I took a look at it and everything makes sense to me.  I'll let you know if I have any questions.  For your last question: If you google the name of who you are looking for, you will find where you can get your design.


----------



## goofydvc

I was trying to find images to use to make bottle caps. Can anyone hep me with them or let me know where to find them?


----------



## milliepie

Hi guys!  I just posted a tutorial on my blog on how do to simple name fills using Microsoft Word or Publisher.  Please check it out and let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## milliepie

twinnybelles said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> We will be sailing out of NYC on June 15th on the Magic - cruise to nowhere. I have already used some of your already created Disigns but was wondering If I could ask for a few customized...
> 2 - have a magical night pillowcases one with "Molly " and 1 with "Riley "
> Lisa in DCL fill
> Riley in DCL fill
> A Mickey head with the disney Magic and minnie Liberty with June 15, 2012
> A Disney magic voyage with "Our first Disney cruise" June 15-17, 2012 NYC
> A lime green mickey head with Twinnybelles in it
> 
> I know it's alot so I appreciate anything you can manage...Your disigns are just too cool.
> Thanks in advance for any that you can do....Lisa



I know that you probably wanted the fills to match the Molly fill I already have, but I ran out of time and wanted to get you something, so I made these with all three names.  Hope it's ok.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

milliepie said:


> Hi guys!  I just posted a tutorial on my blog on how do to simple name fills using Microsoft Word or Publisher.  Please check it out and let me know if you have any questions!



Txs so much this is so cool...


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

milliepie said:


> Thanks for your well wishes.  I did very well and now I'm officially graduated!
> 
> A few options for you.



Millipie, Thank you so much!  You are awesome.  Really appreciate all you do for everyone on the Dis!


----------



## twinnybelles

I absolutely love them ! I am at work now and was SO psyched to see them posted ! .   I am trying to figure out how to make some myself from your blanks... So I don't have to keep bothering you wonderful DISigners. I have downloaded the Walt Disney font, now I just have to figure out how to "write " with it on the blanks. Of course, I have found so many great things on your sites, and I am really into the decorating the door thing, I am running out of time !  Thanks Again !


----------



## superrach

goofydvc said:


> I was trying to find images to use to make bottle caps. Can anyone hep me with them or let me know where to find them?



You can get these on Etsy.  The images are VERY cheap; just buy and print them out!  Lots of Disney ones too.


----------



## Diane71969

Thanks for the instructions



milliepie said:


> Hi guys!  I just posted a tutorial on my blog on how do to simple name fills using Microsoft Word or Publisher.  Please check it out and let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## tootsiemr

milliepie said:


> Not a problem.



CAN YOU DO THE ONES ABOVE FOR ME AND MAYBE AND EARERN CARIIBEAN (SAN jUAN) MICKEY HEAD WITH THE MAP.... HERES MY INFO

NATASHA AND WILLIAM GALGAN
11 YEARS TOGETHER
DISNEY FANTASY APRIL 20-27, 2013 EASTERN CARIBBEAN (SAN jUAN)

THANK YOU SO  MUCH


----------



## HannahNoahMommy

Hi Milliepie!  I am looking for the name fill of the ships.... I see you have the Dream http://www.4shared.com/photo/fZAuo_QR/Dream_logo_fill.html  I'm looking for the same idea for the Magic and the Fantasy without any writing. 

I'm planning on putting the Dream with our 2011 cruise date, then the Magic with our 2011 cruise date, then the Fantasy with our 2012 cruise date... and putting them all onto 1 magnet.  You don't mind me personalizing them like that myself, do you?  If so, I can give you my information.  But that is something I'm able to do,  so I'm hoping not to bug you with it.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ladypirate

Thanks Millie!  When I re-read the request, it all looked like gobblygook to me!. 

I did google the other designer and it looks like he may be off the grid for the next month.  I emailed him a request for when he gets back. I may be able to use one of your designs if not! 

Thanks in advance, you're the best!


----------



## HORNET

Milli ~ Thank you for the portholes you made for me and congratulations on your graduation.

Gail


----------



## LemonPie

goofydvc said:


> I was trying to find images to use to make bottle caps. Can anyone hep me with them or let me know where to find them?



I just found pictures I liked online and printed them out using a label setting and cut them out with a 1 inch circle punch. Why buy images? On your computer browser you should have a tab that says images just type what kind of picture you want and go from there. I even edited mine after saving the pictures and added cruise dates & such.


----------



## jilljill

goofydvc said:


> I was trying to find images to use to make bottle caps. Can anyone hep me with them or let me know where to find them?



Another idea is to check out the Creative DISigns boards on DIS.


----------



## milliepie

I've had some pm requests for these, so I thought I'd post all of them here too.  


P.S.  I'm still weeding through my messages, so If I haven't gotten to yours yet, I will.  I accidentally erased a few trying to organize a bit, so if you don't hear from me in the next couple of days please let me know because it might have been yours.  SO sorry about that!


----------



## Momof2MSgirls

Milliepie, I am new to DCL and a lurker of the boards and this request may be 2 late, but was wondering if you could do 2 magnets for our family.  We leave next Thursday.  Thanks for all you do to help families out!  I printed some of your blanks on 4shared to use also!  Thanks so much!! 

I like the below, exactly but with Oliver Family

http://www.4shared.com/photo/FYqCNDGe/Hill_family_mickey_pals_portho.html

Want the below but with:  Alex   Jenna    Shelby   Sonya  (in that order)  if possible move drink that is by Stephanie to by Sonya (that can be left alone if too difficult) Thanks so much!  

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Dfsd_h4U/Richard_Stephanie_Addison_Ayde.html


----------



## pixarmom

*Milliepie*, THANK YOU!!!  We used your Mickey heads and life preserver designs for our cruise on the Dream last year and I've been searching for the life preserver with "Wonder" and "2012."  Looked through all your 4shared and photobucket files and saw that you just posted it this morning.  Thanks so much - we've really enjoyed your work!


----------



## cruiz30

Hi

We will be cruising in November 2012. I have a few requests which I would love if you could complete. I hope I requested these correctly.

1. honerfamilyadventure2.jpg- back2back
* changes The Crusin' Cousins-Disney Dream November 2012 Back2Back
and if possible add some characters. The cousins consist of 3 boys and 1 girl.

2. Pirateslairdream.jpg. Crusin' Cousins Disney Dream November 2012

3. 5 beachchair.jpg- I only need 4 chairs- 3 boys 1 girl- cruisin' cousins Disney Dream November 2012.

I hope I made this clear to understand. If you have any problems feel free to pm me.

Thanks for your time and dedication to Disney Travelers.


----------



## Flg8tr97

HI : ) 

I sent you a request a few pages back but I have a question. Are we able to download from your 4Shared account?? It won't let me?

I see the fantasy one that I want with our sale dates, but I cannot download it. 


EDITED: forget it... DOH.. realized I had to be signed in!!


----------



## fantasybound

Hi Millipie,

Congrats on the graduation. Wondering if your degree was in graphic arts. You are a truly talented designer. 

My daughter Diana collects snow globes and I just saw the Mickey head Snow globe with the ship magnet. If at all possible I'd like to request one with her name. We are sailing on the eastern Carribean Fantasy June 30. 

This is our third Disney cruise and we have never participated in the door magnet decorations before.   We are so excited to have our door stand out this time. I've made a few with blanks but haven't been successful with the Disney font yet.  A professional one would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## KristiMc

Hi Millipie,

I love your designs.  We are sailing out of NYC  - June 2nd and can't wait to be on the Magic again.  Would you be able to make the Magic 2012 beach chair design with the following names: Steve, Kristi, Matt & Shawn. 

Thanks,
Kristi


----------



## Disneyfun1

Hi, was wondering if you can make a few for us.

Cruise mickey ears with june 24-29, 2012 and disney dream on it

a mickey ears with disney dream, june 24-29, 2012 and podcast cruise 3.0 on it-anything you can think of, or even a different design than mickey ears?

beach chairs with Art, Lisa and Meghan on them, or anything related

porthole or mickey head with name Art on it, any design

porthole or mickey head with name Lisa on it, any design, she loves eeyore

Mickey head with name Meghan on it,she loves belle

something with Happy Birthday Art on it, turning 46 on June 24(mickey head, porthole, anything at all)

thanks so much for anything you are able to do for us!

thanks!


----------



## SaratogaShan

milliepie said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed you said life preserver.  Did you want this one, or one like above?



Millie, I just found this.  I love it!  Thanks!


----------



## Blueyes87

Spokavegas said:


> Blueeyes--- can you do a University of Washington one like this that says The Wheeler Family?
> 
> I LOVE THIS!!!
> 
> Also......has anyone seen any Deadliest Catch themed Alaskan DCL signs??



You didn't really say exactly when you needed it but hopefully you still wanted it so here is your MH


----------



## Blueyes87

We Love the Mouse! said:


> Blueeyes87,
> 
> Just booked a last minute cruise for the Fantasy in June.  Wondering if you might be able to make us one of your grand slam designs with
> 
> Wonder
> Magic
> Dream
> Fantasy
> 
> and
> The Hunt Family.
> 
> Thanks so much




Here you are, thank you for being patient


----------



## Blueyes87

Holly J said:


> Could you make a graphic for the Miami Dolphins football team?  My husband is a HUGE Miami fan and wanted to pu this on our door when we cruise in October.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!



Here is the Miami dolphins.  You didn't say if you wanted a name but if you would like one on there just let me know and I can put it on there for you


----------



## Blueyes87

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I get an Arizona Diamondback Mickey Head for Vernon & Becky for the Dream June 20, 2012 ?
> 
> THANKS !!!



There wasn't an address to anyone imparticular so I went ahead and made this one for you


----------



## Blueyes87

milliepie said:


> Welcome back!  Hope you had a great time.



Thank you  Besides some minor hiccups in the cruise I actually had a wonderful time.  It was a good mother/daughters cruise


----------



## tripster222

SaratogaShan said:


> Millie, I just found this.  I love it!  Thanks!



Hi Milliepie.  I love this!  Could you possibly make me one of these, but with Disney Dream 2012...and four beach chairs with the names: Karen, Kellylee, Kaylee, & Ashley.  (favorite colors in order: green, purple, pink, orange)

Is there anyway to fit August 15-19...or Aug 15-19...or August (in a smaller print) between the lines Disney Dream and 2012 without ruining the design?  If so, please add; if not, leave out.  Thanks. 

Also, if possible, could you please make me the following:  

Port Hole:
Mickey Pals Port Hole with Disney Dream 2012 at the top and The Mann Family right below it (similar to one shown a couple pages previous)
Hat, Crown, Mask Mickey Heads:
Pink sparkle tiara with the name Kaylee on it
Blue Cinderella tiara with the name Ashley on it
Life Preserver:
With Captain Mickey and Minnie Mouse on it with Disney Dream at the top and 2012 at the bottom (similar to the one on this page) 
Flag Mickey Heads:
(These 3 are special as we're a military/army family stationed in Alaska)
Alaskaflagmh.png
Amerflagmh.png
Camouflage Mickey Head with the name Mann in the center

? Black Mickey Head with Red Sox Symbol (baseball)
? Black Mickey Head with Patriots Symbol (football)

Thanks so much!  Your designs are wonderful.


----------



## We Love the Mouse!

Thank you so much!!!! It is great.




Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are, thank you for being patient


----------



## KimRaye

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is the Miami dolphins.


Could I ask you to please do this same one for my brother?  Could you add his name please?  Rory


----------



## Blueyes87

KimRaye said:


> Could I ask you to please do this same one for my brother?  Could you add his name please?  Rory



Here you are


----------



## KimRaye

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are


You are BEYOND awesome!!  Thank you!


----------



## Holly J

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is the Miami dolphins.  You didn't say if you wanted a name but if you would like one on there just let me know and I can put it on there for you




This is perfect!  Thanks so much!  I hope you had a great vacation!!!


----------



## KashasMom

KashasMom said:


> Hi Millie -
> 
> I LOVE your disigns and would like to request a few.  I so appreciate you doing this as I am not very creative.
> 
> Bahamas map from NYC in the Mickey ears.  Left ear: "Disney Magic", Right ear: "June 2- 10 2012",  Face:  "Yadav Family"
> 
> Deck Chairs with Ship background:  "Disney Magic 2012" on top - 3 chairs:  "Sandeep", "Donna", & "Kasha'.
> 
> Birthday gang design from post 174 w/ "Happy 3rd Birthday Kasha!"
> 
> The birthday Tink magnet from post 174 with "Happy Birthday Kasha!"
> 
> The birthday porthole from post 174 with "Happy Birthday Kasha!"
> 
> The minnie statue of liberty with "Kasha"
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hi Millie - This may be one of the ones that you lost?  (Post #576)  Either way, if you have not started these, I will (try and) work on them myself.  Congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## asmith1113

Would like to request these for our July '12 cruise.  Thanks a million in advance!

July 7-14, 2012 Fantasy Itinerary in the Mickey Map ears as in link
Port Canaveral, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands, Costa Maya, Mexico, Cozumel, Mexico, Castaway Cay  
http://www.4shared.com/photo/WTEQGuy3/june_15_fantasy_eastern_caribb.html

Castaway Cay Beach Chairs with Fantasy 2012, John, Amy, Zach

Grand Slam Club, Smith Family, Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy.

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## nymets

Hi!

I was wondering if you could do me one for NY Mets and NY Yankees
going on a cruise in July Also can you do the mickey ears with the statue of liberty 
thank you very much


----------



## Blueyes87

Holly J said:


> This is perfect!  Thanks so much!  I hope you had a great vacation!!!



no prob and yes I had a wonderful vacation, especially since it was just the girls


----------



## tiggspring

Millie, 

Just in case mine was one of the ones lost. Normally I would wait a week or two but since we leave Friday night I need to decide if I print them out without names and dry erase them on laminate or just leave them plain. I took several hours the other days but my program didnt fit the curved spaces nicely and my computer was slow for hours. ANyway since DH just got out too I totally get if you are too busy. I just need to figure out what my next step is





tiggspring said:


> Millie,
> 
> Hope your exams went well. My DH is waiting to hear how his final semester for his PHD coursework turned out.
> 
> I hope it isnt to late to request this. We leave just before labor day. If it is, is there someplace I can learn how to customize your images? I'm not very crafty. I'm on photobucket but not 4share do I need to be to get these images?
> 
> I was hoping for:
> 
> red tinkerbell pirate with Katie
> 
> Happy bunny with Abby
> 
> Darth mickey with Nathan
> and
> Sunset beach with Bonnie and James
> June 1, 2012
> 
> I was also wondering if I found an image online that was 600x407 49k is that large enough to use for a magnet? My husband is a huge star trek fan and I found an image of a mickey hand in the live long and prosper form and would love to customize it but not sure how.
> 
> 
> Cant believe or cruise is sooo close. It really snuck up on me in a good sort of way
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## tiggspring

milliepie said:


> Sorry for the really long waits.  I hope there is still time for you to use them.



BTW I LOVE the sorcerer MIckey head the other newer ones here and the bubble names you have been doing are fanitastic! THANKS for sharing your talent!


----------



## txsoccermom

Milliepie - I posted back on I think pg 38, can't remember!  You helped to make our Disney Dream cruise last March so special! We are sailing on the Fantasy the beg of June and if you have the time for these, I would appreciate it (I have modified this slightly from the previous post):

Baseballmh.png - with #5 on one ear and the Baltimore Orioles logo on the other ear

Dream chairs mmd.jpg - with the following, if possible: "Disney Fantasy 2012", change the Mickey chair to Minnie and put "Grandma" and then on the other 2 have a Daisy chair with "Lauren" and a Goofy chair with "Zach" (or similar chairs that would fit boy/girl theme)

MMGDDeckbeach.jpg - "Disney Fantasy 2012", Mickey chair as is with "Keith", Minnie chair as is with "Cathy", then a "girl" chair with "Lauren" and a "boy" chair with "Zach"

Dream Pirate party march2011.jpg - pls change ship name and date to "Disney Fantasy" and June 2-9, 2012

Dream Pirate party March 2011.jpg - pls change ship name and date to "Disney Fantasy" and June 2-9, 2012

Fantasy Eastern April 21-28-12.jpg - Can you pls change the date to June 2-9, 2012

katelyn magical night.jpg - WIth or without the "Have a magical nite" and the please change name to "Lauren" and somehow, somewhere could you pls put "Disney Fantasy, June 2-9, 2012" or with the date part June 2012 is fine if it looks better that way

Thank you!!!!!!  We leave in less than 2 weeks and I am freaking out - so not ready for this cruise


----------



## Lucky

Hi Millie,

We are leaving Friday, May 25th so I may be too late in a few requests.  If you have time, I LOVE the porthole with characters (Lowery Family - Disney Dream May 27 - June 1, 2012) and I wonder if you have a birthday one for a girl turning 8?  Her name is Ava Kate and she LOVES Ariel.  Thanks so much for all that you do for people!!   You are VERY talented!

Jennifer


----------



## milliepie

suffieldhockeymom said:


> Can I get 3 names with DCL fills for our July cruise? Thanks
> 
> Trajan
> Colan
> Gavin



Here are your fills.  















Pwac said:


> If you have time, could you please make the following:
> 
> Gang Porthole with
> The Harpers
> 
> Gang Porthole with
> The Wolfes
> 
> The august 18 Fantasy.jpg changed to
> June 9  16 with the Disney Fantasy logo on the other ear (like the June 15th Eastern design)
> 
> Obviously, we aren't leaving for several weeks so there is now rush. Thank you so much.



Thanks for waiting.  















Ready to go said:


> Hi, I am not computer savy and can't believe you can do this....I hate to ask you because I'm sure you are busy but....My husband and I will be going on our Fantasy cruise on May 4, 2013 and are celebrating our 25th Anniversary.  Could you design me the Mickey ears with the Fantasy Eastern Cribbean with the itinerary and our names (Kim, Diane) and the date in the ears?  I would really appreciate it.  I bow down to your graphics savy!!!



No problem, you gave me plenty of time.  








big jack 2002 said:


> milliepie,
> Would you make the porthole with Mickey and friends?
> One for The Elkins Family
> and
> One for The Danes Family
> Thank you.
> We have talked so much about how we enjoyed the cruise, our friends are going.
> Thank you so much!!
> Barbara
> (Mrs. Big Jack 2002)



As you wish.


----------



## robinpgma

Hi Millie,

I was wondering if you could do a few Fantasy life preservers:
Disney Fantasy - blank
2013   (Similar to DCL Fantasy 2012 preserver)
2013   (Similar to 2011Magicmickeyminniepreserver)

Thank you so much.....

Robin


----------



## milliepie

Patrickprincess said:


> Millie i was wondering could you make me a stateroom key magent the one with Mickey with A gift for you Have a fantasy filled cruise Mashelle 2040 Thanks so much for you hard work



Any time.  








dthogue said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so much for the journal pages - they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> If I may another request -
> 
> a journal page for Costa Maya
> 
> and the blank day at sea journal page with the Wonder instead of the Magic
> 
> Thanks,



I can't remember if I ever posted these for you.  If not, please let me know, I have them done.  Thanks.  





DonnettaR said:


> tried to download the blanks for these but they didn't work.  could you make both designs for Sept 12-17 cruise for Patricia, Steve, And Donnetta we have to make new shirts my mom was supposed to take the cruise with us but she just died.  she told us that she wanted us to take the trip for her so that is what we are doing thanks




So sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## milliepie

jazmyin said:


> if possible could you please do the Fantasy ship (with Dumbo)...the date is July 28th- Aug 4th 2012. Our family last names are Stevenson & Bernstein. We would also love the one with the two beach chairs... names are April & Fern (Easten Cruise on the Fantasy July 28th-Aug 4th 2012) Thanks a million!!!!!!!



Here are the chairs.


----------



## milliepie

sissy_ib said:


> Milliepie :
> 
> Could I  have this say Magic on one side and Febrary 1-9, 2013 on the other side?
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iewQ6yN/DCLwondercloudmh.html?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ETA : Can you do this journal page to say February 1-9, 2013.http://www.4shared.com/photo/c54uJYiN/JournalCoverPage1.html? I am going to print them as FE gifts for the kids so either nothing on the top or have it just say Magic. Also we are stopping in Costa Maya Mexico. If you can make one for that port or just change the name one of the other pages that would be awesome! Thank you so much!!



Here you go.  














QuiQui said:


> Hello everyone. I'm so new it's scary. I hope I asks for the right thing and asking in the right place. I'm a single mom traveling with my 4 year old now but will turn 5 the following day after our cruise. We cruise the Dream Oct 25-28. My first cruise ever and I only went to Disney when I was in High School with band. Just a blessing to take my son at such a young age. Now....
> I was looking for a port hole like this but with Princess Tiana - http://www.4shared.com/photo/qc7yNyg4/mom_daisy_porthole.html
> 
> And also a name fill with Princess Tiana.
> 
> My sons name is so easy "Andrew" I found a lot of stuff on Milipie's 4share!
> So, I want bother with his stuff too much but my name is Lequita
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance everyone.



Here are some for you.


----------



## milliepie

KashasMom said:


> Hi Millie - This may be one of the ones that you lost?  (Post #576)  Either way, if you have not started these, I will (try and) work on them myself.  Congratulations on your graduation!



Thanks for the congrats.  Here are your completed images.  

























tiggspring said:


> Millie,
> 
> Just in case mine was one of the ones lost. Normally I would wait a week or two but since we leave Friday night I need to decide if I print them out without names and dry erase them on laminate or just leave them plain. I took several hours the other days but my program didnt fit the curved spaces nicely and my computer was slow for hours. ANyway since DH just got out too I totally get if you are too busy. I just need to figure out what my next step is



I use 4 shared to upload all finished requests and I was told recently that you now have to sign up for an account to download files.  I hope that isn't a bother for you.  

Did you ever figure out the Live Long and Prosper magnet?  The size you have should be ok for a small magnet.


----------



## milliepie

txsoccermom said:


> Milliepie - I posted back on I think pg 38, can't remember!  You helped to make our Disney Dream cruise last March so special! We are sailing on the Fantasy the beg of June and if you have the time for these, I would appreciate it (I have modified this slightly from the previous post):
> 
> Baseballmh.png - with #5 on one ear and the Baltimore Orioles logo on the other ear
> 
> Dream chairs mmd.jpg - with the following, if possible: "Disney Fantasy 2012", change the Mickey chair to Minnie and put "Grandma" and then on the other 2 have a Daisy chair with "Lauren" and a Goofy chair with "Zach" (or similar chairs that would fit boy/girl theme)
> 
> MMGDDeckbeach.jpg - "Disney Fantasy 2012", Mickey chair as is with "Keith", Minnie chair as is with "Cathy", then a "girl" chair with "Lauren" and a "boy" chair with "Zach"
> 
> Dream Pirate party march2011.jpg - pls change ship name and date to "Disney Fantasy" and June 2-9, 2012
> 
> Dream Pirate party March 2011.jpg - pls change ship name and date to "Disney Fantasy" and June 2-9, 2012
> 
> Fantasy Eastern April 21-28-12.jpg - Can you pls change the date to June 2-9, 2012
> 
> katelyn magical night.jpg - WIth or without the "Have a magical nite" and the please change name to "Lauren" and somehow, somewhere could you pls put "Disney Fantasy, June 2-9, 2012" or with the date part June 2012 is fine if it looks better that way
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!  We leave in less than 2 weeks and I am freaking out - so not ready for this cruise




You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## milliepie

baddog576 said:


> Milliepie, Could you make these for me?  I put this request in a little bit ago but I wasn't sure how far behind you are on your list or if this just got missed.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/IKSMCBi...airs_mmpp.html
> 
> I'd like Disney Fantasy (with 'Fantasy' in the fantasy script) on the top
> July 20-27, 2013
> 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
> 
> Chairs from L to Right: Scott, Piya, Ella, Dylan
> 
> 
> Could you make this one for Ella? I saw one for Ella but it was plain without Izzy. I did find the Jake one for Dylan.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/FQHKlW9...ate_izzy.html?
> 
> 
> And this one:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZ...Dreammh_2.html
> 
> The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
> 5 Night Double Dip Cruise to Castaway Cay (or something like that)
> June 10-15, 2012
> 
> 
> And finally:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/QSsvsZZ...Dreammh_2.html
> 
> Is there a Fantasy version of this or is the same boat used?
> 
> The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
> 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
> July 20-27, 2013
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I have been using your 4shared images to make my own magnets so I wouldn't have to bother you! I don't have the Fantasy script and I don't know how to change images or create new ones. Your library has been great. Thanks for all your work!
> 
> Piya



Did I post these yet?  Let me know if not and I'll get them up for you.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Blueyes87 said:


> There wasn't an address to anyone imparticular so I went ahead and made this one for you



I'm sorry to be a bother but I was unable to download this to my apple computer. Is there another way you could send it ? THANKS !

GINA


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

Milliepie,
First off - you are amazing!  Not only am I wildly impressed with your work, your complete generosity is a breath of fresh air.  Thank you!  
With that being said, could you do the following for me?  Please?  

Fantasy June 23, 2012 with chairs on beach:  Frank, Jen, Peter, & Becky
Darth Mickey:  Peter
Anything with a soccer ball:  Becky

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## KashasMom

milliepie said:


> Thanks for the congrats.  Here are your completed images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millie - thank you SO much for getting these done!!  I tried to work on them myself but not much luck!  These are really great!  You make a lot of people smile.


----------



## CowboyKell

WOW Milliepie, you do such great work. there is one magnet for my 3 YO that I am having trouble with. It's the Jake and the neverland pirates sign but to say


"Savannah" and the neverland pirates. Or even Savannah and Jake and the never land pirates, (if it looks OK) after all she is in love with Jake!

We need it to match our super secret, quite unique team treasure chest FE.

Thanks for all you do for the less talented.


----------



## lisa702

Dear Milliepie
I am hoping you wouldn't mind designing me a name fill for Skylar or Skye filled with Rapunzel. We sail 7/7/12. Thank you!


----------



## Ready to go

OK! Millie pie I said I was not computer savy and I was not lying.  I can't even figure out how to do those quotes so I can say thank you!

But....you did an Eastern Carib Mouse Ear Itinerary for me and I just want to say thank you.  Post #439 (that I was able to figure out) LOL (Kim and Diane)


----------



## platinumcruzer

Millipie,

If you have a chance, would you personalize a couple of designs for me?

Fantasy boarding passes-Cindy
                                  Cara

Pair of Deck chairs with Fantasy in the background-Cindy and Cara

Thanks for all you do! You are fantabulous !


----------



## txsoccermom

Thank you SOOOOO much, Milliepie!  Those disigns are awesome   I am getting excited now   but panicked b/c I still have so much to do in so little time!

Thanks again...


----------



## Iceman09201

oops


----------



## Iceman09201

platinumcruzer said:


> Millipie,
> 
> If you have a chance, would you personalize a couple of designs for me?
> 
> Fantasy boarding passes-Cindy
> Cara
> 
> Pair of Deck chairs with Fantasy in the background-Cindy and Cara
> 
> Thanks for all you do! You are fantabulous !



Here is the chairs Cindy 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/ee1uOxHK/Cindy_Cara_beach_chairs_copy.html


----------



## ladypirate

Millie- I haven't seen our requests yet - it was number 757 I think and I know that you said that some requests were deleted by mistake so maybe ours were in that batch...?  Our cruise in in July so have some time, just can't wait!!!  Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## tiggspring

milliepie said:


> I use 4 shared to upload all finished requests and I was told recently that you now have to sign up for an account to download files.  I hope that isn't a bother for you.
> 
> Did you ever figure out the Live Long and Prosper magnet?  The size you have should be ok for a small magnet.



THANK YOU SOOO MUCH THEY ARE WONDERFUL!

I'm so greatful for your help it still took me quite awhile to get my computer/printer and 4 share account to make friends 

I was able to print out Mickey hand once I knew it was something I was doing+computer issues not the size of the file. I worked at it awhile longer and now I can use it under the Socerers Ears so Mickey can use so Star trek magic.

Your timming was perfect as today was really the only day I had to do this. DH and kids will be so surprised


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> Some options for you.





milliepie said:


>



Could I have those designs for our next cruise please. We rebooked when we were on the Wonder. The Ball Family, May 27th, 2013.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

I also seem to remember having seen an Alaskan version of the deck chairs, but could not find it in your 4Shared folders. If this does exist, could I please have this with the names Corinna and Graham please?

Corinna


----------



## We Love the Mouse!

If you have time, could you make

~ the 4 beach chairs with the Fantasy like the one below with  Ami, David, Ashleigh and Adam
~the Disney Fantasy Pirates in the Caribean one listed below with June23-30, 2012
~the mickey head western itinary with Disney Fantasy and June 23-30 2012

Thanks so much!





milliepie said:


> You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## DisneyMouser

Hi Milliepie,

Your designs are unreal!  You are very talented & you should be proud of your work!

I think my request may have been in the deleted group so I wanted to repost a request for anything for the Peterson's (Richard & Kim) for a Magic Canada/NE cruise Sept. 7-12.
Anything for my daughter and her friend (Lily & Theresa) for the same would be so appreciated!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Blueyes87

platinumcruzer said:


> Millipie or Blueyes.
> 
> Hello to both of you...I was wondering if either of you have done anything or would be willing to create something featuring Minnie from the Fantasy along with the peacock theme that is used in the atrium....I know anything that you come up with would be fantastic as always...
> Thanks for considering this for me



I know it's been a few weeks so please forgive me as I was gone and I hope it's not too late, but I just finished with this if you like it.  It's a little simple but I really couldn't think of anything else to do.  If you had something else in mind  or want a name or date just let me know.


----------



## milliepie

CowboyKell said:


> WOW Milliepie, you do such great work. there is one magnet for my 3 YO that I am having trouble with. It's the Jake and the neverland pirates sign but to say
> 
> 
> "Savannah" and the neverland pirates. Or even Savannah and Jake and the never land pirates, (if it looks OK) after all she is in love with Jake!
> 
> We need it to match our super secret, quite unique team treasure chest FE.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for the less talented.



Oooh, super secret, quite unique.... I'm intrigued.


----------



## milliepie

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a few weeks so please forgive me as I was gone and I hope it's not too late, but I just finished with this if you like it.  It's a little simple but I really couldn't think of anything else to do.  If you had something else in mind  or want a name or date just let me know.



Hey, at least you got something.  I'm not even there yet.  

It is really cute.  Simple is sometimes a great thing.


----------



## milliepie

twinnybelles said:


> I absolutely love them ! I am at work now and was SO psyched to see them posted ! .   I am trying to figure out how to make some myself from your blanks... So I don't have to keep bothering you wonderful DISigners. I have downloaded the Walt Disney font, now I just have to figure out how to "write " with it on the blanks. Of course, I have found so many great things on your sites, and I am really into the decorating the door thing, I am running out of time !  Thanks Again !



It is really simple to add text to a design using Microsoft word and a text box.  I'll probably do another tutorial for my blog on how to do that soon.


----------



## milliepie

Flg8tr97 said:


> Hi!!
> I love love love your cruise designs and was looking at some to make magnets from. I can't seem to download them from 4shared. It keeps saying
> 
> Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
> Reasons for this may include:
> 
> Invalid link
> The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of use
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?  thank you!




4shared sometimes has a mind of it's own.  I did move some files around and the old links will not work.  Are you clicking on a pic from the boards or going directly to 4shared?  Try clicking on my 4shared Mickey head in my signature to see if that works.  If not, please let me know which ones you would like and I can try a different site to upload them for you.


----------



## milliepie

HannahNoahMommy said:


> Hi Milliepie!  I am looking for the name fill of the ships.... I see you have the Dream http://www.4shared.com/photo/fZAuo_QR/Dream_logo_fill.html  I'm looking for the same idea for the Magic and the Fantasy without any writing.
> 
> I'm planning on putting the Dream with our 2011 cruise date, then the Magic with our 2011 cruise date, then the Fantasy with our 2012 cruise date... and putting them all onto 1 magnet.  You don't mind me personalizing them like that myself, do you?  If so, I can give you my information.  But that is something I'm able to do,  so I'm hoping not to bug you with it.
> 
> Thank you!!!!



I don't mind you personalizing them yourself.  I hope this is how you wanted them.   












jenxogirl said:


> Hi Millipie!
> 
> May I please have a Mickey Head with the red Minnie Dress with the name Lindsey on it?  I found one from you with my daughter name but my kids have to match!
> 
> Thank you so much!




Sometimes I make more than one version of something.  It could be perfectly fine, but I might not like a color or shading so I'll change it or update it.  I have three versions of this one and since I don't know which one you have for your other daughter, I did all three for you.  














Flg8tr97 said:


> I would love to have these with the changes below the link
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/oWo4TBTZ/Dream_mar_13-17_cloud_mh.html
> 
> Disney Fantasy  June 16, 2012
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/swyI6iWm/mickminnieportholesunsetblank.html?cau2=0759nousr
> 
> Disney Fantasy in the bow
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/cHDpAu1e/bedaymh.html?cau2=0759nousr
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=2011DreamMickeyMinnieLifepreserver.jpg
> 
> Change this to Disney Fantasy  2012
> 
> 
> and do you have any Pirate Night ones?  thank you!
















I have pirate things Here and Here


----------



## milliepie

mydisneyboys said:


> Hi Milliepie - I had sent you a pm a few weeks back with some requests - was that ok?  If not I can repost on this link - please just let me know - I was going to use a couple of the requests for my FE gift for the sailing on june 10th so I just want to make sure I rerequest if I need to!!
> Thank You!!!



I just took a look at my pm's again and for a second thought it was one of the ones that I lost, but I did find it and I'll send you a reply soon.


----------



## jilljill

milliepie, would you please let people know if you only want requests via this thread or are PM's fine for requests.  I know that you are limited in the amount of PM's you can have in your PM folder.

Also, can you please post an update as to what post you are up to now.

I'm sure everyone will agree with me on this THANK YOU for your creativity. 

blueeyes, THANK YOU for your creativity as well.


----------



## HannahNoahMommy

milliepie said:


> I don't mind you personalizing them yourself.  I hope this is how you wanted them.



Perfect!  Thank you!!!


----------



## CowboyKell

milliepie said:


> Oooh, super secret, quite unique.... I'm intrigued.



Thank you SO MUCH Milliepie, they're great.

And pictures of the FE after the cruise. (gotta figure out how to post them)


----------



## milliepie

txsoccermom said:


> Can I pls have this pic:
> Dorazio_Family_dcl_.html
> 
> With the name "Zach" somewhere, maybe on a corner or something, and then at the top "I spent my summer vacation cruisin' with my Disney pals! June 2012"
> 
> TIA




I don't think I posted this with your other requests.


----------



## milliepie

jilljill said:


> milliepie, would you please let people know if you only want requests via this thread or are PM's fine for requests.  I know that you are limited in the amount of PM's you can have in your PM folder.
> 
> Also, can you please post an update as to what post you are up to now.
> 
> I'm sure everyone will agree with me on this THANK YOU for your creativity.
> 
> blueeyes, THANK YOU for your creativity as well.



I am all over the place right now trying to catch up, but I have up to page 39(Post 571) complete and will post them all soon.  I usually don't read ahead, but I'm hoping to get the requests that are leaving soon, so I might get to some before others on the list.    

My pm box fills up very quickly and I try to get the pm's done, but sometimes it is difficult to keep up, so posting here is probably the better option unless you have something you don't want everyone to see.

I really enjoy doing this and I appreciate the patience and understanding if I don't get to them right away.  

Happy Planning!


----------



## MAJORDISFAN

Hi Milliepie
We are taking a family cruise July 7th.  Can I please request three Fantasy 2012 with Mickey & Goofy Clouds:

(1) 5 Beach Chairs (this is my family)
Pongo or Mickey - Tom
Grumpy - Pam
Eeyore - Amanda
Goofy - Tyler
Perry - Madison

(2) 4 Beach Chairs (brothers family)
Mickey - Kenny
Eeyore - Janet
Goofy - Kyle
Chip & Dale - Lindsey

(3) 4 Beach Chairs (sisters family)
Stitch - Pat
Winnie the Pooh - Sandy
Tinkerbell - Brittany
Eeyore - Kayla

Can I also get portholes with the same characters and names if I haven't asked for too much.

Thanks so much for sharing these with those of us that are grapically challenged.


----------



## cruiz30

Can you add one more request to my mine...

 "zach crusin' pals" picture with the date November 2012 and written somewhere Disney Dream Cruisin' Cousins.


----------



## jenxogirl

milliepie said:


> sometimes i make more than one version of something.  It could be perfectly fine, but i might not like a color or shading so i'll change it or update it.  I have three versions of this one and since i don't know which one you have for your other daughter, i did all three for you.



thank you so much!


----------



## platinumcruzer

Blueyes87 said:


> I know it's been a few weeks so please forgive me as I was gone and I hope it's not too late, but I just finished with this if you like it.  It's a little simple but I really couldn't think of anything else to do.  If you had something else in mind  or want a name or date just let me know.


It is just perfect...would you add the names Cindy and Cara on either side of Minnie


----------



## sissy_ib

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so so much! I cant wait to print them!


----------



## wpd805

Milliepie.....I noticed u live near chicago-ish. Glad to see the NATO summit didn't get you down. Lol.  I was one of thousands police officers there to asist.  Anywho...would u be able to micky ears one with atlanta braves in the ear, one with Cubs, and one with St Louis cardinals. Also anything police related would be way cool.  Also one with the beach chairs with our names on them. Sean, Becky, Jordan, Jacob. We are the McQueen family and sail on June 1st 1012 for a double dip. Thank u so much for you sharing your talent!


----------



## KimRaye

wpd805 said:


> atlanta braves in the ear, one with Cubs, and one with St Louis cardinals


Also from Chicago here.....you sure have some feuding going on in your family!   Thanks for your service as well.


----------



## Blueyes87

platinumcruzer said:


> It is just perfect...would you add the names Cindy and Cara on either side of Minnie



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

asmith1113 said:


> Would like to request these for our July '12 cruise.  Thanks a million in advance!
> 
> July 7-14, 2012 Fantasy Itinerary in the Mickey Map ears as in link
> Port Canaveral, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands, Costa Maya, Mexico, Cozumel, Mexico, Castaway Cay
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/WTEQGuy3/june_15_fantasy_eastern_caribb.html
> 
> Castaway Cay Beach Chairs with Fantasy 2012, John, Amy, Zach
> 
> Grand Slam Club, Smith Family, Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy.
> 
> Again, thank you so much!



Here is the Grand Slam one


----------



## 1DW

1DW said:


> Hi everyone!  I was wondering if you might have a mouse head graphic our group could use for magnets and t-shirts.  I saw someone with a t-shirt I loved, but it was for the Fantasy.  We are going on the Dream, which I think is a very similar ship, but I haven't seen this particular graphic available anywhere (for the Fantasy or the Dream).  It had a porthole as the big circle of the mouse head.  Inside the porthole was an image of the front of the ship with fireworks exploding around it.  The ears of the mouse head matched the blue color of the sky above the ship.  Does anyone have something like that or other suggestions of popular mouse head t-shirt designs for the Dream?  I can easily add text to a blank or I can provide family names and cruise details, if you prefer.  Thanks for your help!!!



Hi DISigners!  I am so sorry to bother you.  I realize you are extremely busy and there are so many requests to fill.  I am amazed by your talent and very appreciative of any hellp you can provide.  I think Milliepie is up to page 39 filling requests.  Mine is at the top of page 45 and we are packing up on Monday for our June 1 cruise.  I was wondering if you might be able to provide a mousehead design with the porthole and Fantasy or Dream (we're going on the Dream, but I've heard those two ships look alike) or what other ideas and suggestions you might have for our group.  I will be happy to add names and dates to a blank DISign.  If you would prefer to add them, please let me know and I will provide that information.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## platinumcruzer

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are


Thanks so much for adding the names, but for some reason, I am unable to download it or print because it says it's an invalid link...any ideas?


----------



## milliepie

1DW said:


> Hi DISigners!  I am so sorry to bother you.  I realize you are extremely busy and there are so many requests to fill.  I am amazed by your talent and very appreciative of any hellp you can provide.  I think Milliepie is up to page 39 filling requests.  Mine is at the top of page 45 and we are packing up on Monday for our June 1 cruise.  I was wondering if you might be able to provide a mousehead design with the porthole and Fantasy or Dream (we're going on the Dream, but I've heard those two ships look alike) or what other ideas and suggestions you might have for our group.  I will be happy to add names and dates to a blank DISign.  If you would prefer to add them, please let me know and I will provide that information.  THANK YOU!!!



Made a quick one using your description.  Hope it helps.


----------



## baddog576

milliepie said:


> Glad to help!




Thank you so much Milliepie!  These are wonderful.  So worth the wait!

Piya


----------



## baddog576

milliepie said:


> Did I post these yet?  Let me know if not and I'll get them up for you.




Yes, you did my request.  I didn't realize how backed up you were when I posted again.  Thanks so much.  I love them!


----------



## baddog576

milliepie said:


> Glad to help!





Millie,  I just noticed it says 2012 on the Fantasy magnet and it should be 2013.  Where would I get that Mickey 0 (as is 2-0-13) font?  I would have been able to make these myself but I love the mickey zero. 

http://dc598.4shared.com/img/5-rkO060/0.8703443631921727/Thompson_family_Fantasy_cc_mh.png

Is there a Fantasy version of this or is the same boat used?

The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
July 20-27, 2013

If I can get this done soon I'd like to put it on my door on my upcoming cruise on June 10.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

blessedisneymomx3 said:


> Wow, what awesome designs Milliepie!!  We have three families going on the dream in November.  No rush but hoping to get the below items when you have a moment.
> 
> Beach chairs with Disney Dream 2012 in the background and on the chairs, any character is fine.
> 1.  Daddy, Mommy, Deven (boy), Gage (boy)
> 2.  Grandma, Chase
> 3.  Jennifer, Paige, Avery (boy)
> 4. Lorene
> 
> Portholes with different characters are fine
> 1.  Chase (boy)
> 2.  Deven (boy)
> 3. Gage (boy)
> 4. Avery (boy)
> 5. Paige (girl)
> 6. Lorene
> 7.  Jennifer
> 8.  Grandma
> 
> We are celebrating our 15 year anniversary with a vow renewal on board the Dream.  Would you be able to put something together that says something like
> "Celebrating 15 years of Happily Ever After - Craig & Robin November 2012
> 
> Maybe even do something with this one of lady and the tramphttp://www.4shared.com/photo/MWTEu8fd/LadyTrampbeachhearts.html?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your designs!!!
> 
> Robin


----------



## milliepie

superrach said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I pretty please have this one with my family names from left to right--Chris, Rachel, Cara on the beach chairs? http://www.4shared.com/photo/joMio7NS/Beach_chairs_mmd.html?
> 
> Also have Welcome!  written in the sky.
> 
> THANKS!!!!


----------



## milliepie

baddog576 said:


> Millie,  I just noticed it says 2012 on the Fantasy magnet and it should be 2013.  Where would I get that Mickey 0 (as is 2-0-13) font?  I would have been able to make these myself but I love the mickey zero.
> 
> http://dc598.4shared.com/img/5-rkO060/0.8703443631921727/Thompson_family_Fantasy_cc_mh.png
> 
> Is there a Fantasy version of this or is the same boat used?
> 
> The Thompson Family (in Disney script)
> 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise
> July 20-27, 2013
> 
> If I can get this done soon I'd like to put it on my door on my upcoming cruise on June 10.
> 
> Thanks!



The Mickey 0 is actually two smaller 0's places on top of the big 0 using the Waltograph font.  

I updated the links for you above.  Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## milliepie

wheelerkidz3 said:


> i'd love to get this with
> THE WHEELER FAMILY
> FANTASY
> JUNE 2012
> 
> 
> COULD I GET BEACH CHAIRS FOR: (DISNEY FANTASY)
> MARK AND SHANNON
> 
> AND ANOTHER ONE WITH CHAIRS FORDISNEY FANTASY)
> DUSTIN
> LAURYN
> NICK
> COLLIN
> 
> 
> 
> COULD I GET ONE OF THESE WITH THE WHEELER FAMILY ON IT?
> 
> THANKS ALL!!!



Here are mine.  














QuiQui said:


> Hi Milliepie! I have been browsing through your shared files and I love your work too! I am wondering if you could do the following for me as well to please?
> 
> 1) http://www.4shared.com/photo/W-oejJr...o_bday_mh.html
> Would it be possible to do this with the name Andrew, and with Lightning McQueen?
> 
> 2) http://www.4shared.com/photo/im_JYh9...ch_chairs.html
> Could you do this one with the words "Birthday Dream" and with the following:
> Mickey chair with the name Andrew, and a party hat on it?
> Minnie chair with the name Lequita?




The links didn't work, so I took a guess. Hope I got it right.  











breakingd_awn said:


> Thanks so much Milliepie  You have sooo many great Disigns to choose from.
> Here are  the other ones,I hope I'm doing this right:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogan and Evie's 4th cruise
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hickmans 2013
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our names scattered about: Joel,Dawn,Maddie,Rogan,Evie  2013 W.Caribbean
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Caribbean Feb 25-Mar2 2013
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with our names:Joel,Dawn,Maddie,Rogan,Evie  Pirate Night 2013
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo!!! Our First Verandah !!
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hickmans first W.Caribbean Feb25-Mar2 2013
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickman Girls Western Caribbean 2013  Dawn,Maddie,Rogan,Evie
> Whew!! That takes a while with dial-up (livin in the sticks)  Do you do license plates?
> OK...soo,I should copy the HTML code instead



I don't do licence plates, sorry.  Here are the rest though.


----------



## Blueyes87

platinumcruzer said:


> Thanks so much for adding the names, but for some reason, I am unable to download it or print because it says it's an invalid link...any ideas?



For some reason my 4shared has been acting up lately.  Sometimes after a while it fixes itself but if not try this one 





let me know if this doesn't work for you.


----------



## milliepie

IleneF said:


> We leave on June 2nd for the Alaska cruise.  I'd love to get one more design:
> 
> The lifesaver ring with North to Alaska, Disney Wonder, June 2012
> 
> Thank you!











LBollengier said:


> Dear Milliepie,
> 
> Hello wonderful bedazzling artist of DIsFame!!! I am always in awe of all the beautiful stuff you do to make so many people's Disney dreams come true!!
> 
> Could I please ask you for a couple of your specialties when you have time?
> 
> 1) Deck chairs with Disney Dream so we can use again in the future-
> 1 with 4 chairs- Gary, Linda, Elora & Faith
> 
> 2) Could we have the Cute porthole with the gang looking out?
> 
> - One that says Bollengier Family
> - Can I please have one Blank so I can do some fish extender magnets!
> 
> Thanks bunches and bunches, cannot wait to see what you do for us!!  <3 <3
> Linda



Here you go.


----------



## disney911

Hi Milliepie,

I just LOVE your work.  For some reason I am unable to download your files from 4shared.  Any idea what's up?  I was able to grab a few files about a month ago, but now I can no longer download anything :-(  I noticed below you mentioned that sometimes 4shared "acts up".  Do you think I should just try later?

thanks!


----------



## milliepie

disney911 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I just LOVE your work.  For some reason I am unable to download your files from 4shared.  Any idea what's up?  I was able to grab a few files about a month ago, but now I can no longer download anything :-(  I noticed below you mentioned that sometimes 4shared "acts up".  Do you think I should just try later?
> 
> thanks!



I am having troubles with it too.  I can't download anything.  I will probably work again soon, it usually does, but I think this weekend I am going to pay for Photobucket premium and download all of my files there and quit 4 shared.  I hear many DISer's are having trouble with it as well.


----------



## twinnybelles

Could you create something with the Magic's bumper sticker she wore today on her arrival to NYC...There are some pics of it on other threads... It is a Black Mickey head + NYC = Magic ( in the Magic's font ). 

Thanks again in advance !


----------



## MCBWHITE

Hi Millie!

I tried to do the name fills based on the instructions you sent out the other day and for the life of me, I could not figure out how to get it to work.  You did the Wonder with our Alaska dates on it, but I'm wondering if you happen to have time to squeeze the name fills in, too?  If not, no worries at all - just thought I'd ask, in case that part got lost somewhere!  We leave Monday, May 28.  Thanks so much!


----------



## DonnettaR

twinnybelles said:


> Could you create something with the Magic's bumper sticker she wore today on her arrival to NYC...There are some pics of it on other threads... It is a Black Mickey head + NYC = Magic ( in the Magic's font ).
> 
> Thanks again in advance !



Here is the thread, post #86  Mickey head is red.  I think it would be neat in Mickey colors red, black, and yellow

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2923649&page=6


----------



## milliepie

twinnybelles said:


> Could you create something with the Magic's bumper sticker she wore today on her arrival to NYC...There are some pics of it on other threads... It is a Black Mickey head + NYC = Magic ( in the Magic's font ).
> 
> Thanks again in advance !





DonnettaR said:


> Here is the thread, post #86  Mickey head is red.  I think it would be neat in Mickey colors red, black, and yellow
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2923649&page=6



Thanks for the link.  My quick try at it.


----------



## twinnybelles

WOW  Thanks Millipie ! You are the best !!! Thanks for the quick turnaround !


----------



## breakingd_awn

HI Milliepie  I'm just checking in on my request, I think it was #127 and I accidently posted the images instead of the code? Not in a big hurry , just didn't want to miss it if you had a chance to get to them. Thanks Milliepie


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> HI Milliepie  I'm just checking in on my request, I think it was #127 and I accidently posted the images instead of the code? Not in a big hurry , just didn't want to miss it if you had a chance to get to them. Thanks Milliepie



Yep, posted them on the previous page.  


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44980849&postcount=878


----------



## Hazeleyes536

i am so clueless when it comes to making things.
does someone make these cute magnets that i could buy them from?


----------



## jilljill

Hazeleyes536 said:


> i am so clueless when it comes to making things.
> does someone make these cute magnets that i could buy them from?



There is no buying or selling of items on DIS, per the DISboard guidelines.  All the designs you see here are done completely free of charge for those asking for them.  You just ask to have a design made for you and then you print out the image onto magnetic paper or card stock and add magnets to the back.


----------



## Diane71969

Conceptualice said:


> I am wondering if anyone can help me, I am trying to find out who makes (or has a file of) the porthole character license plates that look like the dcl transfer buses? I have been scouring the boards,I would love to have some for the family before our cruise in april.:>
> 
> If anyone can help, I would be very grateful!
> 
> Photo included to explain what I'm talking about:
> http://magicalmemoriesproduction.com/cpg15x/displayimage.php?album=17&pid=6011#top_display_media



I LOVE those and want some of those too. 
Tink - Diane
Mickey - Larry

I need it for Fantasy or just put Disney Cruise Line so I can use it over and over 


Thank you,
Diane


----------



## Hazeleyes536

ohh totally new here sorry i didnt know.
And i had no clue there was anything called magnetic paper!!good to know thank you!!
With that id LOVE a design! LOL
i need something universal, sonce we are going to the dream and the wonder and id like to reuse! 
Maybe something cute with Tink and our last name? 
would LOVE an over the number magnet too 


jilljill said:


> There is no buying or selling of items on DIS, per the DISboard guidelines.  All the designs you see here are done completely free of charge for those asking for them.  You just ask to have a design made for you and then you print out the image onto magnetic paper or card stock and add magnets to the back.


----------



## jazmyin

Milliepie...Thank you so much for doing this for us! The beach chairs are perfect. I am sure this takes so much of your time and I really appreciate all you do for us!


----------



## Hazeleyes536

love the first one can you do one like this for me with the names
Mitch
Jennie 
MJ 
Reagan on the chairs
Also one that says proud to of served in the US air force!



milliepie said:


> Sorry, must've missed it.  Easy fix. Here are the two that I have with the corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yes everything is fine now thank goodness.  Not sure if you saw the ones that I posted for you before, but I'll post those again for you too.


----------



## Hazeleyes536

would love a disney dream one also please!


milliepie said:


> Here are the last two on the last thread.  I hope I filled everyone's request on that thread, but It is usually inevitable that I miss someone so please let me know if I missed yours.  Only on that thread, I will be starting on this one now.  Thanks!


----------



## Patrickprincess

milliepie said:


> Any time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I ever posted these for you.  If not, please let me know, I have them done.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your mother.


This is wonderfull thank you so much and have a maigal day


----------



## Patrickprincess

Patrickprincess said:


> This is wonderfull thank you so much and have a magical day


this is wonderfull,thank you so much and have a magical day


----------



## breakingd_awn

milliepie said:


> Yep, posted them on the previous page.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44980849&postcount=878



Thanks a bunch Milliepie  The fact that you find the time to do these for people for free is really generous Thanks again


----------



## chasingthedream

Hi Millipie!  We will be on the Fantasy for the 4th of July.  

My dad and I both served in the US Navy.  I would really appreciate a "Proud to have served Navy" for David and another for Jessica.

Thank you!


----------



## asmith1113

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is the Grand Slam one



I'm so glad I saw this as it's so cute; thanks so very much!


----------



## Pwac

Hazeleyes536 said:


> would LOVE an over the number magnet too



Here is the link to the thread with the door ears if this is what you're looking for: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## Hazeleyes536

Pwac said:


> Here is the link to the thread with the door ears if this is what you're looking for: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891



thanks a ton!


----------



## superrach

Thanks Milliepie--looks perfect, you rock!!!!!


----------



## JavArmy

Deleted


----------



## llnolte

Milliepie, your designs are simply wonderful.  I was looking to get the Disney Fantasy 2012 with the beach chairs with Eric and Lisa.  Thank you so so much.


----------



## juliebug1997

Milliepie,
I had a request on the last thread that didn't get filled (my fault for not paying a close enough attention).  I was going through your 4shared files and found a Bill and Julie in Donald Duck letters, but it says that they can't be downloaded.  Any ideas?  We also really like Chip and Dale would like to have name fills with the same names.  I know you have a Rapunzel Mickey head, but do you also have a Flynn Rider one too?  If you do, I'd also like Rapunzel with Julie and Flynn with Bill.  

I love all your designs and I wish I could do this too.  Maybe I'll figure it out this summer while I'm watching TV and cleaning house!

Thanks, 
Julie


----------



## gymnastmomA

Milliepie

Would love some designs for our upcoming trip, Fantasy June 9-16, 2012. We are bring our neice with us so if we could possbily get some mickey ears, one with my daughters name (Abby) and the other with neice (Gabby). Also noticed on your 4shared site you have life preserver with Mickey & gang in the middle, could we do something with that for my family. We are the Conover & Martinez family. Thanks ever so much.


----------



## tiggeraholic

Millipie,

I posted back at #607.  We leave on the Dream on June 15 and I was wondering if you could create a few images for me.

Pluto port hole with the name Megan
Grumpy port hole with the name Marvin
Minnie port hole with the name Jan
Belle port hole with the name Haley
Daisy license plate with the name Kris
Donald license plat with the name Kirk

Thank you in advance,

This is my girls, Megan and Haley's graduation trip!


----------



## adznyfan

hi all

does anyone have a mickey head with the sf giants logo inside of it for use as a magnet ?  my daughter LOVES the giants and would make a nice surprise for our first trip

here's hoping


----------



## BEARCATS07

I am new to Disney cruising and just fouf this site not to long ago.  We usually go to WDW for Christmas and decorate our room.  I am happy to see that people decorate doors on the cruise.  We are going on the June 10 Dream sailing, so this may be to late to get in a request and if so not a problem.  We were wanting the map inside the Mickey head with the Dream Name.  Is this a possibilty?  Thanks


----------



## cwaz

Is it too late to get a nameplate done for my family....

Arzonico 4th Family Cruise

Fantasy 2012
Dream 2011
Wonder 2010
Wonder 2009

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mamiamjo

Milliepie, i love these graphics! We leave for our cruise on June 9 so I know it is really quick turnaround, but if you are able to, could I have something with Tinkerbelle that says Congratulations Graduate 2012! With the name Amanda on it
And a Happy Birthday Grandma! Graphic with classic characters?
If it's too soon, I'll understand, but I know my Mom & Daughter would Love them if you're able.

Thanks So Much!


----------



## Carmouse10

BEARCATS07 said:


> I am new to Disney cruising and just fouf this site not to long ago.  We usually go to WDW for Christmas and decorate our room.  I am happy to see that people decorate doors on the cruise.  We are going on the June 10 Dream sailing, so this may be to late to get in a request and if so not a problem.  We were wanting the map inside the Mickey head with the Dream Name.  Is this a possibilty?  Thanks



Bearcats, to save you time, the DisSigner will need to know the itinerary for your trip in order to give you the correct map.  Have fun on the Dream, it is an awesome ship!


----------



## sandgrace

Milliepie,
Is it possible to get a Fantasy June 2-9 with deck chairs names Eric, Lori, Kaitlyn?  I know it's short notice so it's no problem if you can't get it in time...your designs are awesome btw!


----------



## BEARCATS07

Carmouse10 said:


> Bearcats, to save you time, the DisSigner will need to know the itinerary for your trip in order to give you the correct map.  Have fun on the Dream, it is an awesome ship!





BEARCATS07 said:


> I am new to Disney cruising and just fouf this site not to long ago.  We usually go to WDW for Christmas and decorate our room.  I am happy to see that people decorate doors on the cruise.  We are going on the June 10 Dream sailing, so this may be to late to get in a request and if so not a problem.  We were wanting the map inside the Mickey head with the Dream Name.  Is this a possibilty?  Thanks



Sorry forgot that detail.  We are on the Dream Double Dip to Castaway Cay.  Castaway Cay, Nassau, Day at Sea, Castaway Cay.  Thanks


----------



## QuiQui

Yes ma'am you got it right. This is so awesome. When I saw Birthday Dream I almost cried. This is me and my 4yo will be 5 yo son's first cruise and I am so excited! 


The links didn't work, so I took a guess. Hope I got it right.


----------



## mbrogers98

Could I please get the porthole picture for our upcoming cruise?

Disney Dream June 2012

The Rogers Family






milliepie said:


> Here are the last two on the last thread.  I hope I filled everyone's request on that thread, but It is usually inevitable that I miss someone so please let me know if I missed yours.  Only on that thread, I will be starting on this one now.  Thanks!


----------



## eblong

We just got back from doing a Back to back on the Disney Wonder - LA to vancouver , through Alaska and back to Seattle.  It was a WONDERful trip!  

One night, as we were leaving for the evening show, a family was going past our room and their son was admiring all the magnets on our door.  He especially likes the one we had put together in memory of the Flying Dutchman at Castaway Cay.  We gave him that magnet, but I got to thinking - we had done a few magnets like the Flying Dutchman that others might like.  Here is the Fling Dutchman one, followed by some others.


----------



## Flg8tr97

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## progs2

I was wondering if you have files with blank copies of some of your work?  Two I really like are the cruise ship under the Mickey and Goofy clouds (I would prefer without the beach chairs and umbrella, but it could be there).  Also, the sunset with the sun in the shape of ears.
I wanted to make post cards for my kids and was going to personalize them myself.
Could you post these or send them to me?
Thanks


----------



## Dizpinfriend

Hi Milliepie!!!

I was browsing this thread and saw some awesome name fills that you did for someone, hoping you can do two for me.  (post #824 on pg 55)

It was the DCL fill for the Magic and they had a touch of NYC to it,  lady liberty I recall...

Can you please do these fills for:
Joanne
Karen

We sail out of NYC on 7/13 -  thanks in advance!!!!  <3


----------



## eblong

progs2 said:


> I was wondering if you have files with blank copies of some of your work?  Two I really like are the cruise ship under the Mickey and Goofy clouds (I would prefer without the beach chairs and umbrella, but it could be there).  Also, the sunset with the sun in the shape of ears.
> I wanted to make post cards for my kids and was going to personalize them myself.
> Could you post these or send them to me?
> Thanks



The ones you are describing are Milliepie's.  She provides the links to her art in her signature block for all her posts, as do many of us.  Just keep in mind they are there for your use as long as long as you "                                                                    REMEMBER  These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!" (from the first post in the forum).

Enjoy, and if you come up with something new, please share it back.


----------



## progs2

I looked at both the photobucket and 4share sites, but all of the pictures are "personalized".  I want to do my own messages on them, but my photo editing program is weak and doesn't do a good job removing the other text.


----------



## first timers

Patrickprincess said:


> This is wonderfull thank you so much and have a maigal day


 
I would love to have the NYC to Canada Sept12-17 logo with no names on it. It looks really nice.   Alex


----------



## Pwac

progs2 said:


> I looked at both the photobucket and 4share sites, but all of the pictures are "personalized".  I want to do my own messages on them, but my photo editing program is weak and doesn't do a good job removing the other text.



Milliepie has a TON of blanks in her files. I can't count how many blanks I've personalized (4 staterooms to decorate) from her accounts. Were you looking in her 4Shared file?


----------



## Spokavegas

Hi Milliepie!!

I've been seaching through all the pages looking for my inital request- do you remember doing ears for The Wheeler Family with the University of Washington Huskies??  (I can't imagine you've done many with the Huskies!!)   I think I requested one of the Alaskan itinerary too....if you don't know what I'm talking about, I can just put in another request, just let me know!

I'm not getting the instant email notifications, and I sent it over a month ago, and can't find it- I'm so sorry!


----------



## jilljill

Spokavegas said:


> Blueeyes--- can you do a University of Washington one like this that says The Wheeler Family?
> 
> I LOVE THIS!!!
> 
> Also......has anyone seen any Deadliest Catch themed Alaskan DCL signs??





Spokavegas said:


> Hi Milliepie!!
> 
> I've been seaching through all the pages looking for my inital request- do you remember doing ears for The Wheeler Family with the University of Washington Huskies??  (I can't imagine you've done many with the Huskies!!)   I think I requested one of the Alaskan itinerary too....if you don't know what I'm talking about, I can just put in another request, just let me know!
> 
> I'm not getting the instant email notifications, and I sent it over a month ago, and can't find it- I'm so sorry!


I've quoted your original request and you asked blueeyes to do the design for you, not milliepie.  You will need to check blueeyes files for your request.


----------



## jilljill

Blueyes87 said:


> You didn't really say exactly when you needed it but hopefully you still wanted it so here is your MH





Spokavegas said:


> Hi Milliepie!!
> 
> I've been seaching through all the pages looking for my inital request- do you remember doing ears for The Wheeler Family with the University of Washington Huskies??  (I can't imagine you've done many with the Huskies!!)   I think I requested one of the Alaskan itinerary too....if you don't know what I'm talking about, I can just put in another request, just let me know!
> 
> I'm not getting the instant email notifications, and I sent it over a month ago, and can't find it- I'm so sorry!


I found the graphic for you, post #805.
I just searched blueeyes past posts and found it that way.  It's very easy to do.


----------



## Spokavegas

I couldn't even figure out how to search my OWN past posts!!  How do you do it?  As long as I've been on here- I should know how to do that!

Millipie OR Blueeyes- have either of you seen anything (or are possibly able to create?) something Deadliest Catch themed for the Disney Alaska cruise?  We sail July 30th-Aug 6th.  I'd need two signs: one for "Pat and Susie" - and one for "The Wheeler Family"

Let me know!  Thanks so much everyone for your help!  I love the DIS!  (And now I can't find the "DIS Rocks!" guy?!  What is happening to me?!?)


----------



## jilljill

Spokavegas said:


> I couldn't even figure out how to search my OWN past posts!!  How do you do it?  As long as I've been on here- I should know how to do that!
> 
> Let me know!  Thanks so much everyone for your help!  I love the DIS!  (And now I can't find the "DIS Rocks!" guy?!  What is happening to me?!?)



Go to your user profile and click on Stats and then Find Posts or Find Threads Started.  You can also click on your username or anyone's username and then click on Find Posts.

For more smilies, click on [More] at the bottom of the smilie box.


----------



## LPCruiser98

I thought I'd share a couple of cheesehead-related magnets I made for our upcoming cruise.  

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q502/lprogler/cheesehead mickey/


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

Need the link to the member that does non Disney graphics.  Need some graphics for another cruise line made up.  Thanks


----------



## milliepie

rorhoshots said:


> Milliepie,  We LOVE your disigns and would like to request a few.
> 
> disneyfantasymaidenvoyage2 with the following alterations:
> no maiden voyage but add The Smith Family December 15-22, 2012
> 
> Itinerary mickey head map with Eastern Caribbean - St. Thomas, Puerto Rico, and Castaway Cay  - Dec 15-22, 2012
> 
> Names with pirate mickey fil
> Dueff
> Landon
> Brennen
> 
> and pirate minnie fil
> Rhonda
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Rhonda



Here are your filled requests.


----------



## milliepie

Hello!  I'm starting on post 575 and will try to get the ones that are leaving soon.  I'm really sorry if I missed getting to yours!  

On a side note... Anyone ever had Bell's palsy?  I had to go to the doc today because the left side of my face froze and that is what they said it was.  I have a pain behind my ear too, but they said it is not related, but I feel as if it is.  I just want to see if anyone else has/had the same pain with the face symptoms.  

Be back soon!


----------



## milliepie

cruisinwithmaandpa said:


> Need the link to the member that does non Disney graphics.  Need some graphics for another cruise line made up.  Thanks



Amy Mickey  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2765738


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I'm starting on post 575 and will try to get the ones that are leaving soon.  I'm really sorry if I missed getting to yours!
> 
> On a side note... Anyone ever had Bell's palsy?  I had to go to the doc today because the left side of my face froze and that is what they said it was.  I have a pain behind my ear too, but they said it is not related, but I feel as if it is.  I just want to see if anyone else has/had the same pain with the face symptoms.
> 
> Be back soon!


Milliepie,
So sorry to hear about your Bell's Palsy.  My FIL had it about 4 years ago and it scared us to death. Everyone thought he was having a stroke.
The good news is that after some time, everything returned to normal. .  Thank God!  His right eye was "lazy" for a while (not the typical lazy eye, more like drooped?), and the right side of his mouth took about a year to get back to normal. It was scary at first, but then eventually, he was 100%.
So keep hope! I wish you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Blueyes87

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I'm starting on post 575 and will try to get the ones that are leaving soon.  I'm really sorry if I missed getting to yours!
> 
> On a side note... Anyone ever had Bell's palsy?  I had to go to the doc today because the left side of my face froze and that is what they said it was.  I have a pain behind my ear too, but they said it is not related, but I feel as if it is.  I just want to see if anyone else has/had the same pain with the face symptoms.
> 
> Be back soon!



So sorry to hear this.  My mom actually had the same thing happen to her around Christmas time last year.  They told her it was stress related.  She had a frozen face for about a month.  She didn't have any pain so I don't know about that.  She actually started going to an acupuncturist and it did start to help her.  She has flare ups now and then when she gets emotionally stressed out but not as bad.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## RweTHEREyet

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I'm starting on post 575 and will try to get the ones that are leaving soon.  I'm really sorry if I missed getting to yours!
> 
> On a side note... Anyone ever had Bell's palsy?  I had to go to the doc today because the left side of my face froze and that is what they said it was.  I have a pain behind my ear too, but they said it is not related, but I feel as if it is.  I just want to see if anyone else has/had the same pain with the face symptoms.
> 
> Be back soon!



Millie, I have a friend that had Bells about a year ago and we also have a summer intern working for us that was just diagnosed with it this week.  It seems to affect people in different ways.  The intern is having a really tough time.  He is having a lot of pain behind his ear, too.


----------



## DisneyMouser

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I'm starting on post 575 and will try to get the ones that are leaving soon.  I'm really sorry if I missed getting to yours!
> 
> On a side note... Anyone ever had Bell's palsy?  I had to go to the doc today because the left side of my face froze and that is what they said it was.  I have a pain behind my ear too, but they said it is not related, but I feel as if it is.  I just want to see if anyone else has/had the same pain with the face symptoms.
> 
> Be back soon!


:

Hi Milliepie! I have two friends who have had Bell's Palsy; both of whom did well.  I know one of them started with the frozen face but not sure of the other. Follow your doc's orders & I'm sure lots of good thoughts are headed your way ...


----------



## chaoscent

Millie - I also know two people.  One my ex-husband.  His took about 6 months to clear up and he complained of a lot of pain.  the other person cleared up in a few months and had little pain.  No rhyme or reason.  Feel better.  Penny


----------



## coreysmom4

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I'm starting on post 575 and will try to get the ones that are leaving soon.  I'm really sorry if I missed getting to yours!
> 
> On a side note... Anyone ever had Bell's palsy?  I had to go to the doc today because the left side of my face froze and that is what they said it was.  I have a pain behind my ear too, but they said it is not related, but I feel as if it is.  I just want to see if anyone else has/had the same pain with the face symptoms.
> 
> Be back soon!



Hi Milliepie.  I have bells palsy.  I've had it for 14 1/2 years!!  I got it 1 week before I delivered my son.  They told me it was from swelling and that it should go back to normal.  It's about 90% better.  If you didn't  know me before, you would never know I have it.  I, of course, know and can tell in every picture taken of me!  

Quick favor:  do you have anything for graduations?  I'm looking for Mickey ears wearing a cap and adding Corey and/or QMS Class of 2012.

Thanks so much and best of luck!!  Prayers that it will get better soon!
Amy


----------



## coreysmom4

Forgot to mention...I have Bell's Palsy on the right side of my face.  I never did have pain.  My face did feel numb at first - as if I just came back from the dentist.  
Amy


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hi  Milliepie,  I hope you have a quick and full recovery


----------



## Marilyn11

Dear Milliepie,

Just want to wish you well and hope that you recovery quickly.  Sending a few prayers your way.    You are too sweet for that to happen.  

Also, congratulations and best wishes on your recent graduation.  You are a super woman.  Thank you for your generosity in producing all those remarkable designs that bring cheer to so many Disney cruisers.

I am getting ready to print your creations for our July 8 magic cruise.  Looking forward to amazing doors.  

All the best.

Marilyn


----------



## lisa702

Dear Milliepie

I hope you are feeling better. My friend had bell's palsy and she was made to relax and destress. So take it easy  and relax.


----------



## breakingd_awn

When this thread first started I saw some really cute plates with Mickey and Minnie with sailor type clothes on. I'm not sure who did them.


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hi there  I was looking through your disigns....finally (I have dial-up)it would never load till today. I'd like to request some disigns please. 
The pirates be warned one:
Feb 25-Mar 2 2013
The Hickmans
Disney Wonder

Do you have Ohio State mickey heads? If you do I'd like one that says the Hickmans
Thanks a bunch


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hi again Milliepie  I'd like to make a few more requests for when you get the time. 
1.MickMinnGoofSurf: I'd like it to say "Grand Cayman....7 Mile Beach.......2013"
2.Tink sailor porthole: Maddie
3.Tiani porthole:  Rogan
Some kind of pirate type itenerary:
4.5 day Western Caribbean
Miami
At Sea
Grand Cayman
cozumel
At Sea
5. Wonder Mickey head with Mickey and goofy clouds"The Hickmans" and on the other ear "cozumel and Grand Cayman

Thanks again Milliepie


----------



## cruisegal1

Milliepie,

Do you have the disney magic life preserver graphic that has the year 2012 on it?


----------



## milliepie

cruisegal1 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Do you have the disney magic life preserver graphic that has the year 2012 on it?



I do.


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> When this thread first started I saw some really cute plates with Mickey and Minnie with sailor type clothes on. I'm not sure who did them.



Marty usually did the plates, but he is no longer with the DIS and is on vacation at the moment.  Sorry.


----------



## milliepie

Thank you everyone for your input and kind words about my Bell's Palsy.  It is just weird and I have never experienced anything like it before.  So, I guess like some of you said, everyone has a different experience with it.  My pain is not as bad with the pain med they gave me, but they make me so tired and with all of the end of school year activities, I can't be tired.    I guess I'll just take it slow and hope my smile comes back in full force soon.  I think that is what I hate about it most... Not being able to smile.  

I try not to let things get me down and this is no exception.    I think I startled some of the kids at a school event for my 9 year old yesterday... I got a few double takes.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


Oh,  P.S.  I upgraded my photobucket account, so I have no limits on there now.   I am beginning to download my files to that account and from now on will upload all completed requests to photobucket.  I will keep 4 shared open and will keep all images there too, but will no longer upload anything new unless specifically requested to do so.  I bought the two year plan, so I don't have to worry about it for at least that long.


----------



## milliepie

coreysmom4 said:


> Hi Milliepie.  I have bells palsy.  I've had it for 14 1/2 years!!  I got it 1 week before I delivered my son.  They told me it was from swelling and that it should go back to normal.  It's about 90% better.  If you didn't  know me before, you would never know I have it.  I, of course, know and can tell in every picture taken of me!
> 
> Quick favor:  do you have anything for graduations?  I'm looking for Mickey ears wearing a cap and adding Corey and/or QMS Class of 2012.
> 
> Thanks so much and best of luck!!  Prayers that it will get better soon!
> Amy



That is a long time to have it!  I am glad to hear you are almost 100% again though.  I don't think I'll be taking any pictures any time soon.   
Thank you.  

Here is a Mickey head for you.


----------



## Diane71969

milliepie said:


> Thank you everyone for your input and kind words about my Bell's Palsy.  It is just weird and I have never experienced anything like it before.  So, I guess like some of you said, everyone has a different experience with it.  My pain is not as bad with the pain med they gave me, but they make me so tired and with all of the end of school year activities, I can't be tired.    I guess I'll just take it slow and hope my smile comes back in full force soon.  I think that is what I hate about it most... Not being able to smile.
> 
> I try not to let things get me down and this is no exception.    I think I startled some of the kids at a school event for my 9 year old yesterday... I got a few double takes.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> 
> 
> Oh,  P.S.  I upgraded my photobucket account, so I have no limits on there now.   I am beginning to download my files to that account and from now on will upload all completed requests to photobucket.  I will keep 4 shared open and will keep all images there too, but will no longer upload anything new unless specifically requested to do so.  I bought the two year plan, so I don't have to worry about it for at least that long.


Milliepie,

Glad to hear that you pain is not as bad.  I had a manager that had it and she had the ear pain as well and that is what made her go to the Dr to begin with.  In my thoughts and prayers.  You are a very blessed, caring and giving person so the prayers will work for you  

Also Congratulations on your recent Graduation!!


----------



## milliepie

llnolte said:


> Milliepie, your designs are simply wonderful.  I was looking to get the Disney Fantasy 2012 with the beach chairs with Eric and Lisa.  Thank you so so much.









juliebug1997 said:


> Milliepie,
> I had a request on the last thread that didn't get filled (my fault for not paying a close enough attention).  I was going through your 4shared files and found a Bill and Julie in Donald Duck letters, but it says that they can't be downloaded.  Any ideas?  We also really like Chip and Dale would like to have name fills with the same names.  I know you have a Rapunzel Mickey head, but do you also have a Flynn Rider one too?  If you do, I'd also like Rapunzel with Julie and Flynn with Bill.
> 
> I love all your designs and I wish I could do this too.  Maybe I'll figure it out this summer while I'm watching TV and cleaning house!
> 
> Thanks,
> Julie



I uploaded them to photobucket, so hopefully that might work better for you.  I will see what I can do with the other fills as well.  Here are these for now.  
















gymnastmomA said:


> Milliepie
> 
> Would love some designs for our upcoming trip, Fantasy June 9-16, 2012. We are bring our neice with us so if we could possbily get some mickey ears, one with my daughters name (Abby) and the other with neice (Gabby). Also noticed on your 4shared site you have life preserver with Mickey & gang in the middle, could we do something with that for my family. We are the Conover & Martinez family. Thanks ever so much.



You didn't say if you wanted a character with the ears, so I did each with Minnie.  Please let me know if you wanted something else.


----------



## milliepie

tiggeraholic said:


> Millipie,
> 
> I posted back at #607.  We leave on the Dream on June 15 and I was wondering if you could create a few images for me.
> 
> Belle port hole with the name Haley
> Minnie port hole with the name Jan
> Daisy license plate with the name Kris
> Donald license plat with the name Kirk
> Grumpy port hole with the name Marvin
> Pluto port hole with the name Megan
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> This is my girls, Megan and Haley's graduation trip!



Congrats to your girls!


----------



## milliepie

adznyfan said:


> hi all
> 
> does anyone have a mickey head with the sf giants logo inside of it for use as a magnet ?  my daughter LOVES the giants and would make a nice surprise for our first trip
> 
> here's hoping



I have a couple.


----------



## Diane71969

disneyfantasymaidenvoyage2 with the following alterations:
no maiden voyage but add The Guessfeld Family July 27 - August 3, 2013

Itinerary mickey head map for Guessfeld Family - Disney Fantasy - Eastern Caribbean - Port Canaveral, St. Marteen, St. Thomas/St John and Castaway Cay - July 27 - August 3, 2013 - 

Itinerary mickey head map for Roberts Family - Disney Fantasy - Eastern Caribbean - Port Canaveral, St. Marteen, St. Thomas/St John and Castaway Cay - July 27 - August 3, 2013

Also is there anyway to add the Flags for each Port or do you have something additional that you can do to include the Flags on a DISigns?

Names with Pirate mickey fil
LARRY
BRYAN
KYLE

Pirate minnie fil
DIANE
LISA
ASHLEY

Justin Bieber fil
ASHLEY


----------



## Diane71969

Fantasy20121.jpg[/IMG]

Can I get that one with Fantasy 2013 please


----------



## cruisegal1

thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

sandgrace said:


> Milliepie,
> Is it possible to get a Fantasy June 2-9 with deck chairs names Eric, Lori, Kaitlyn?  I know it's short notice so it's no problem if you can't get it in time...your designs are awesome btw!



Have fun!


----------



## milliepie

Mamiamjo said:


> Milliepie, i love these graphics! We leave for our cruise on June 9 so I know it is really quick turnaround, but if you are able to, could I have something with Tinkerbelle that says Congratulations Graduate 2012! With the name Amanda on it
> And a Happy Birthday Grandma! Graphic with classic characters?
> If it's too soon, I'll understand, but I know my Mom & Daughter would Love them if you're able.
> 
> Thanks So Much!



Here you go.


----------



## baylorkel

Hey Miss MilliePie...I love your graphics!

Do you have anything in your files that has these names on it--

Ryan
Tyler
Austin
Kelly
Jay


Also anything that says "Happy Birthday Grammy"

We're leaving on the Dream on June 28.  =)  Can't wait for our first cruise


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMouser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure who made these originally, but any chance I could get these?  Thank you so much in advance for whatever you can do!!  Our first Disney cruise - so excited!
> 
> Chip 'n Dale Happy Birthday Mickey
> Lily
> 
> Mickey Painted Name
> Richard
> 
> Name in Stars Tink 1
> Kim
> 
> Fantasy Glitter Image
> September 7-12
> 2012
> Disney Magic
> 
> So sorry that I couldn't copy the pics but didn't know how to do it which explains why I am not doing this myself!  Would be so grateful if you could do anything with these!



Here are the ones that I do.


----------



## DisneyMouser

milliepie said:


> Here are the ones that I do.



Thank you so so much Milliepie! I really tried to insert the font myself & just couldn't get it to load into Word. Could I trouble you to also send the Congratulations Graduate 2012 but with _Theresa_ as in Post #963? Again, I truly want to thank you! So glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## baylorkel

baylorkel said:


> Hey Miss MilliePie...I love your graphics!
> 
> Do you have anything in your files that has these names on it--
> 
> Ryan
> Tyler
> Austin
> Kelly
> Jay
> 
> 
> Also anything that says "Happy Birthday Grammy"
> 
> We're leaving on the Dream on June 28.  =)  Can't wait for our first cruise




Well, I had no idea your 4shared files were such a great resource! LOVED IT!  Used many of the images.

But would love a Williams Family (dream porthole)  and a Happy Birthday Grammy 

So awesome!  Thanks--your hard work is SOOO appreciated!


----------



## drgsjh

Blueeyes, could I get the Auburn University Mickey Head either as a blank or with War Eagle! inside it? If you have posted it before, please forgive. I feel like I have looked but don't see it. Not sure how my cruising companions feel about their name on their doors but this would work for all of us! Thanks!


----------



## ssjones

What a great site and the graphics are awesome. I am new to this and I have been lurking around. I get the concept of downloading the image and then printing and applying magnets or printing on magnetic paper. Is there a link that will tell me how to customize the designs from the photo bucket?? Sorry if this is a repetitive questions. Thanks


----------



## Blueyes87

breakingd_awn said:


> Hi there  I was looking through your disigns....finally (I have dial-up)it would never load till today. I'd like to request some disigns please.
> The pirates be warned one:
> Feb 25-Mar 2 2013
> The Hickmans
> Disney Wonder
> 
> Do you have Ohio State mickey heads? If you do I'd like one that says the Hickmans
> Thanks a bunch



Here you are.  If you have any problems let me know


----------



## Blueyes87

drgsjh said:


> Blueeyes, could I get the Auburn University Mickey Head either as a blank or with War Eagle! inside it? If you have posted it before, please forgive. I feel like I have looked but don't see it. Not sure how my cruising companions feel about their name on their doors but this would work for all of us! Thanks!



I usually don't post blanks but if someone asks for it I usually will post it, so here is one of each for you


----------



## ladypirate

Hey Millie- I had a friend who had Bells Palsy and it cleared up in 2 months.  Hope yours is the same or less!  

My request was #757.  Are you close to that?  I can't seem to figure out where you are and I don't think I missed it, but I could have!

Sarah


----------



## rorhoshots

Milliepie, Thank You So Much!!  They are perfect!


----------



## gymnastmomA

These are perfect, thank you so very much!


----------



## TeenaS

Milliepie,

What # are you up to?

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are.  If you have any problems let me know



Thanks a bunch   No problems today, it loaded pretty quick


----------



## milliepie

goofylaw said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so much for all the great postings and all your great work.  This is our first post and I am a newbie with this magnet thing. We will be on our first cruise on the Dream July 2012, double dipping to CC.  I would so much appreciate you making some of the cruise line boarding passes for the dream with our names on them.  Matt, Kendra, Jacob and Peyton.  If you could also make the beach chairs with the ship in the background with Disney Dream.  Thank you so much and I appreciate you helping a newbie!!



Here ya go.


----------



## milliepie

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi Oh Talented Generous DISigners!
> I have a request for anyone who is DISigning now...
> A 13th birthday magnet for Nadav, my youngest DS .
> He loves Dopey, Pumba, and Mater (from Cars).
> His favorite color is green.
> And it is in his honor that we're cruising this year, on the June 17 NY-Canada on the Magic.
> I will be thrilled with anything you come up with,
> Thanks SO much!



Not sure if you got these the first time I posted them, so I'm just posting again just in case.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMouser said:


> Thank you so so much Milliepie! I really tried to insert the font myself & just couldn't get it to load into Word. Could I trouble you to also send the Congratulations Graduate 2012 but with _Theresa_ as in Post #963? Again, I truly want to thank you! So glad to hear you are feeling better!



Thanks.  Just adjusting, still numb.  Trying not to drool when I drink and make a mess when I brush my teeth.  

I made the blue one from a previous request so I'm posting both for you.


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Hey Millie- I had a friend who had Bells Palsy and it cleared up in 2 months.  Hope yours is the same or less!
> 
> My request was #757.  Are you close to that?  I can't seem to figure out where you are and I don't think I missed it, but I could have!
> 
> Sarah



Let's hope it only lasts that long. 

I am on post 602, but not every post is a request for me, so it can move pretty quickly if I get the time to sit and do them.  I don't have any plans this weekend, and don't really feel like going out anyways, so i'll probably work on quite a few.  




TeenaS said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> What # are you up to?
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!



Thanks,

602 will be my next starting point.  Please let me know if you need yours right away.  I'm trying to get the ones that need them soon done.


----------



## TeenaS

milliepie said:


> 602 will be my next starting point.  Please let me know if you need yours right away.  I'm trying to get the ones that need them soon done.



I'm good ... we've got plenty of time.  Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

ssjones said:


> What a great site and the graphics are awesome. I am new to this and I have been lurking around. I get the concept of downloading the image and then printing and applying magnets or printing on magnetic paper. Is there a link that will tell me how to customize the designs from the photo bucket?? Sorry if this is a repetitive questions. Thanks



I'm not sure if there is a tutorial on how to do that, but there is an easy way to cusomize your own if you would like to use a blank.  

Click on the pic you want to use.  When the pic opens linger over it and you will see a bar that says file, edit, resize, rotate,  etc...  Click on the edit link and it will take you to an edit screen.  There you can add an effect, border, text or whatever else they have and then save it.  

To add text:  Click on text and then choose your style, color, size etc...  Type your text where it says "type your text here" and then move the text to where you want it.  Click apply and the text will be where you want it.

Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> Let's hope it only lasts that long.
> 
> I am on post 602, but not every post is a request for me, so it can move pretty quickly if I get the time to sit and do them.  I don't have any plans this weekend, and don't really feel like going out anyways, so i'll probably work on quite a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 602 will be my next starting point.  Please let me know if you need yours right away.  I'm trying to get the ones that need them soon done.




Thanks for the update.  We leave end of July so we are good on time for now.  Kids get overly anxious and excited to keep checking.  They don't quite understand logistics sometimes!!  No worries and take care of yourself, don't over do it!

Sarah


----------



## Mamiamjo

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



I love the graphics and I'm sure my daughter and mother will too! 
I hope your Bell's Palsy goes away quickly. My wife had it when pregnant with our daughter. Most of the time it goes away completely after a couple weeks. Just be sure to do whatever PT they tell you to do (facial muscle exercises etc.) so that you'll have a full recovery.
Thanks again!


----------



## kkfinley

Millie, 

Can I please get a copy of your Duffy adoption certificate? The 4shared account will not allow me to download it.

Thanks, Krista


----------



## milliepie

kkfinley said:


> Millie,
> 
> Can I please get a copy of your Duffy adoption certificate? The 4shared account will not allow me to download it.
> 
> Thanks, Krista



No problem.


----------



## DisneyMouser

milliepie said:


> Thanks.  Just adjusting, still numb.  Trying not to drool when I drink and make a mess when I brush my teeth.
> 
> I made the blue one from a previous request so I'm posting both for you.



Thank you so much, Milliepie ~ love them both! You are unbelievably kind & generous with your time & talent!


----------



## ssjones

milliepie said:


> I'm not sure if there is a tutorial on how to do that, but there is an easy way to cusomize your own if you would like to use a blank.
> 
> Click on the pic you want to use.  When the pic opens linger over it and you will see a bar that says file, edit, resize, rotate,  etc...  Click on the edit link and it will take you to an edit screen.  There you can add an effect, border, text or whatever else they have and then save it.
> 
> To add text:  Click on text and then choose your style, color, size etc...  Type your text where it says "type your text here" and then move the text to where you want it.  Click apply and the text will be where you want it.
> 
> Hope it helps a bit.


Thanks for the tip! LookIng forward to trying to playing around with some of your graphics. If I can't figure it out you will probably get a request in a few months!


----------



## kkfinley

Thanks Millie!
Krista


----------



## lisa702

Blueyes87
I love the grand slam design. Would you mind designing one for me? For the McClish Family Wonder Magic Dream and Fantasy. We are sailing 7/7/12. I would be grateful! Thank you.


----------



## chaoscent

DON'T over do it.  Ex's Bell's Palsy got worse (the drooping and pain) when he was tired or did too much.  Now he only had two speeds, slow and slower, but I think it is the same for everyone, so PLEASE take it slow and take care of yourself.  Penny


----------



## Diane71969

DisneyMouser said:


> Thank you so much, Milliepie ~ love them both! You are unbelievably kind & generous with your time & talent!



Can I please get the Mickey Graduations Ears with Larry 2013?  On the one is there a way to do it Mickey instead of Tinkerbell?

Thanks!
Diane


----------



## GoofyTraci

Millie Pie when you are feeling better can I pls req the donald duck lettering in Tim and Ryan?

you dont have any lettering like that for stitch do you? if so Nate would be awesome. if not can I have Nate and Traci in the mickey lettering...sorry if i am not describing myself well.

TIA

Can I pls req some portholes with 
Mater-Tim
Stitch-Nate
Donald-Ryan regular outfit
Goofy-Traci  regular outfit

Disney Magic Globe- Our Magical Cruise Tim, Traci, Nate & Ryan


----------



## drgsjh

Blueyes87 said:


> I usually don't post blanks but if someone asks for it I usually will post it, so here is one of each for you



Those are AUsome! Thanks so much!


----------



## onecoolwife

Hi, 

I was wondering if I could get this one..

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Beach Chairs/EricLoriKaitlynbeachchairs.jpg 

With Jeff (red), Kristie (pink) and Samantha (green)

Thanks,
Kristie


----------



## lilbug13

HI Millie, 

I'm just seeing this so I'm way late in asking. Our Alaska cruise leaves June 18th. 

If at all possible could I get Ainsley, Allie, Reina and Keira each in princess lettering? 

THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## juliebug1997

Millie,
Thank you so much for our names--my DH loves them!!!!!

I also wanted to add my "get better soon" to all the others.  Please take care of yourself!!!!!


----------



## Kdway

Hi there.  I was wondering if I could request a couple of magnets. 

Beach chairs with Disney Fantasy 2012 in the background and on the chairs, any character is fine.
Michael, Kaeina, Kyleigh, Kirsten

Portholes with 
1. Michael (Mickey)
2. Kaeina (Minnie)
3. Kyleigh (Tinker Bell)
4. Kirsten (Arial)

I understand you are VERY busy and our cruise isn't until October 2012.  I just wanted to request a head of time.  Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMouser said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Would you be able to come up with something for our Canada/New England Sept. 7 Magic Cruise?  Anything would be great.  I love all your designs!
> 
> Thank you so much!



Here are a few general designs I have for those dates


----------



## milliepie

trudyt623 said:


> Hi Millie,  I tried to personalize these but was unable to.  Will you be able to make these for me?
> 
> http://dc397.4shared.com/img/8lcufzEp/s7/PirateMinnieMH.jpg. - Mommy
> 
> http://dc307.4shared.com/img/e5Z8zwvJ/s7/Piratehatmickeymh.png. -  Terrence
> http://dc348.4shared.com/img/d0k89ovS/s7/Piratebandanamh3d2.jpg -  Tiffany
> http://dc141.4shared.com/img/Wy6J2eVk/s7/Pirateheadbandmh2.png  -  Daddy
> 
> Trudy



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

jazmyin said:


> Milliepie, if possible I would love to have the fantasy ship with the Mickey ears, our date is July 28, 2012 also the Eastern trip mickey head fantasy on one ear,date on the other July 28-Aug 4th 2012 (port can. to St Mart, St Thomas, CC and then back to port can). Also if you have the time would like the 2 beach chairs with our names Fern and April put on each. I love your work and appreciate all you do for us!!!!



Here are your requested designs.


----------



## milliepie

TeenaS said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> We have four more friends going to my daughter's wedding.  We're making up magnets for their doors.
> 
> Could I get portholes as follows when you get a chance?
> 
> Mickey Mouse - Eric
> Goofy - Bobby
> Goofy - Phillip
> Eeyore - Therese
> 
> Thanks again!!!
> 
> Teena


----------



## milliepie

chaoscent said:


> DON'T over do it.  Ex's Bell's Palsy got worse (the drooping and pain) when he was tired or did too much.  Now he only had two speeds, slow and slower, but I think it is the same for everyone, so PLEASE take it slow and take care of yourself.  Penny



I'll try not to over do it, but I just don't know how to just sit and do nothing.  I always have to be moving.  


Wanna see how I look?  Here is the pic of me not smiling.  I look sort of normal right?







Here is one of me trying to smile.  So frustrating.  






Ready for the summer?  I sure am!


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> Could I please get a Dumbo Fantasy design with "The Guessfeld Family" and another with "The Roberts Family" on it and include the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013?
> 
> Also the Disney Fantasy Mickey Head & Ears with the Dates July 27 - August 3, 2013 on one ear, Disney Fantasy on the other and the map with the ports on the head?
> 
> Take your time. We don't go until July 2013. Thanks so much for your help.



Here is mine.


----------



## milliepie

OURHOUSE610 said:


> http://www.4shared.com/photo/VJnV9zLk/Matt_Stacie_lady_tramp_beach_h.html
> Could you make 2 of these for me please?
> the first one with Ed and Rita. Celebrating 55 years
> and the second with Jim and Sue. Celebrating 26 years.
> Our cruise is July 21st. Thanks in advance.



Wow, Congrats to you all!


----------



## milliepie

postesf said:


> Thanks so much!!!!  I LOVE THEM!!!
> 
> One other thing...  When you have time...NO RUSH, I'd love to have these without "Disney Fantasy" or the dates on them.  That way I may use them for a future cruise.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/VJnV9zLk/Matt_Stacie_lady_tramp_beach_h.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Sx6Hufsa/Matt_Stacie_beach_chairs.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Z3l7Ozyf/Matt_Stacie_surf_stitch.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Hws_BEjs/Poste_family_Fantasy_dcl_.html
> 
> and this one just to say matt and stacie
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/LZbxVApx/Anniversary_mm_sunset_porthole.html
> 
> and this one to day The Poste Family
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Hws_BEjs/Poste_family_Fantasy_dcl_.html
> 
> Thank you, Thank you, Thanks!!!  I absolutely the love them!  So cute!  The names in the sand I just love!!!



My pleasure.


----------



## milliepie

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I have 5 DCL Tags , Where Dreams Come True for :
> Carolyn, Gavin, Liam, Theo and Nate
> 
> Thanks once again !!



Hello,

I uploaded them for you HERE.


----------



## TeenaS

milliepie said:


>



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## OURHOUSE610

milliepie said:


> Wow, Congrats to you all!



many thanks Millie pie. Your talent is truly appreciated. My parents are going to be thrilled. 55 years is an amazing thing. 
Enjoy your summer and get better soon. Kathy


----------



## breakingd_awn

At least your still trying to smile I'ts better to have half a smile than none at all, and more imortant a sense of humor . I have MS and woke up one morning with Intro-nuclear optho maplegia.Basicly I could'nt see and one of my eyes was stuck in the  looking up position. I ended up wearing a patch for a couple weeks, I told my 4 year old I was becoming a pirate. I seriously thought of gluing a big googly eye on the patch for  days when I felt funny, or some pretty pink sequence when I wanted to be a glam pirate. My vision finally returned to normal , but I was scared that it wouldn't . Just hang in there and don't let it get you down.


----------



## coreysmom4

milliepie said:


> That is a long time to have it!  I am glad to hear you are almost 100% again though.  I don't think I'll be taking any pictures any time soon.
> Thank you.
> 
> Here is a Mickey head for you.



Thank you so much!!  Best of luck.


----------



## Diane71969

milliepie said:


> Here is mine.



Thanks!!! Could I ask a favor?  So the magnet doesnt get stolen could you add personalization to it?  Guessfeld Family and could you do another one for the Roberts Family?  Sorry I forgot to add that to the original request.

Also could you please do the following:

In your photobucket it is titled "postefamilydclmh" for The Guessfeld Family

In your photobucket it is titled "fantasybowmh" for The Roberts Family

In your photobucket it is titled "fantasyJune162012" for The Guessfeld Family 2013 and one for The Roberts Family

In your photobucket it is titled "huntfamilydvcccfantasymh" for Guessfeld Family, July 2013 and remove Disney Vacation Club

In your photobucket it is titled "th_Coreyqmsclass2012mh" for Larry FHHS Class of 2013


----------



## Diane71969

milliepie said:


> I'll try not to over do it, but I just don't know how to just sit and do nothing.  I always have to be moving.
> 
> 
> Wanna see how I look?  Here is the pic of me not smiling.  I look sort of normal right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of me trying to smile.  So frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the summer?  I sure am!



You are so adorable!  I sure hope and pray that you are feeling better soon!  At least doing all the wonderful DISigns that you do for all of us that can not do them you are able to stay sitting and calm.  Take care of yourself - in my prayers!

Diane


----------



## son3disfan

milliepie said:


> I'll try not to over do it, but I just don't know how to just sit and do nothing.  I always have to be moving.
> 
> 
> Wanna see how I look?  Here is the pic of me not smiling.  I look sort of normal right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of me trying to smile.  So frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the summer?  I sure am!


Oh, you poor thing! ( but agreed, you definatly are adorable!) 
I guess it's difficult to eat too.....
I wanted to add that my husbands friend went through this a few years back, but his was caused by a horrible ear infection left untreated. ( or so we were told) One side of  his face just dropped when we were at the cottage and scared him to death! He was treated with antibiotics for the ear, but the Balls pallsey lasted quite a bit longer, I'm thinking about 4 weeks. It did eventually clear up, but boy, he is a changed man. His wife said he doesn't wait to see the doctor now when he is in pain.
I hope this clears up for you soon....


----------



## ssjones

I had Bells Palsy at age 17. Try going to High School with an eye patch. The not driving was the worst. Not to be a downer at all, but the right side of my face never fully recovered. You can only see it in pictures and no one even notices it but me. My eye is a bit lazy from it. It did take about 4 weeks to recover and thank goodness it hasn't reoccurred!!

BTW, love your designs! As soon as I figure out what I want, I will be requesting...we just returned off the Dream in May and have scheduled a 2013 Cruise on the Fantasy!


----------



## trudyt623

Hi Millie, sorry to hear about your condition. I don't know much about other stress will aggravate it.  So maybe you can try yoga or meditating to learn relaxation techniques. 

Good luck.

Trudy

P.s. the polka dot bandana is one of my favorites on this site!




milliepie said:


> Here you go.


----------



## moet7

Hi Milliepie,

Can you please make me the same design that you have in post #1011?  It's Mickey in a graduation outfit.

The name to be PATRICK
School name to be WHS
Class of 2012

If possible, is there a place on the design you can put Disney Fantasy 6/16/12, if not that is ok.

Thank you!


----------



## AquaDuck1

Hi Milliepie,
Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better. Time heals all things. Keeping you and your family in our prayers.
If you have time I was wondering if you could do the Snowglobe ion Alaska for me with "The Farmer Family July 2012"; and the life preserver in Alaska with "The Farmer Family July 2012". I have tried to get the blanks from your 4shared drive but I can get them to down load. Thank you bunches!!!Aqua Duck1



milliepie said:


> Here are the Alaska designs without dates on them.  I have this pic of Rapunzel's tiara, I'm sure it will fit over the door if you cut the little tabs off of the end.


----------



## adznyfan

hi milliepie

to do all these graphics for disney fans is awesome!!! though sorry to hear you have bell's palsy (

if you have time could you put together a mickey head with the sf giants logo inside of it - we're going on the fantasy in august and my daughter LOVES the giants and would make a nice surprise

thanks (no matter what) and feel better soon!!

cindy


----------



## moet7

Hi
Can you please make up your soccer ball design with a few changes?

I would like the Mickey Head Soccer Ball Design......please have the soccer ball as just the head and please make the "ears" plain black.

On one of the ears please put MEGAN and on the other Disney Fantasy 6/16/12

Thank you so much!


----------



## ATLMinnie

Hi Milliepie,
Your work is amazing! I wish I had the time and talent to create these types of things. 
Could you please make me an Ohio State Mickey Head with Mickey playing football. I would like "The Dye Family" in one ear and "Disney Fantasy 2013" logo in the other ear.

I would also like 4 Disney Cruise Line name tags with the following names:
Adam
Garrett
Leah
Sabrina

I'd also really like a life preserver with Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, and Donald to read:
The Waldrip Family

And last, but not least, can I get the beach chairs with "Disney Magic 2012" and the names on the chairs:
Adam (Mickey)
Leah (Minnie)
Garrett (Donald)
Sabrina (Goofy)


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyMouser

milliepie said:


> Here are a few general designs I have for those dates



Thanks so much! These are great! You didn't even need to do these as you were already kind enough to send me some other designs ~ but these are totally different & I love them!


----------



## milliepie

thwinters said:


> Millipie:  Your designs are fabulous!  Could I request one of your surfboard graphics as follows:
> 
> 5 surfboards for a Dream cruise
> -Minnie w/bow for Brittany
> -Ariel for Sydney
> -Pluto for Will
> -Mickey for Matt
> -Lilo for Grace
> 
> Do you also have a life preserver with Chip & Dale and one with Pluto?
> 
> Thanks so much.



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

trudyt623 said:


> Hello.  Can anyone help me identify the disigners for two images I saw a while ago.
> Tiana in a pale green and cream colored gown with a pastel blue and purplish background.  The boarder is some purple vines or scrolls and the name "Mikayla"  is written in purple ink.
> 
> Mickey and Donald duck kicking a soccer ball with the name " Nicholas" in the top left corner.  The colors of this image are vibrant and mostly blue.
> 
> Trudy



Hi Trudy,

Those are ones that I have done.    Did you still need them?


----------



## milliepie

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Millie,
> 
> We are going on the Magic out of NYC in June. I was trying to make Tshirts for the family.  I love the Mickey head with Minnie the Statue of Liberty! How can I add text to it?
> 
> Will the image be large enough for a Tshirt design?



The pic should be large enough for a shirt if you are printing on transfer paper.  If you plan on having it printed they like it a little larger.  Did you figure out how to add your text to it?  What program do you use?


----------



## drgsjh

Has anyone done an itinerary Mickey head for this year's Alaska cruises? I've searched but not found one yet.

Seattle - Tracy Arm- Skagway - Juneau - Ketchikan - Victoria - Seattle

Our dates are July 2-9 but a generic one is perfectly fine with me.

Thanks!


----------



## thwinters

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.



These are perfect!  Beautiful work!  Thank you so much.


----------



## kikjoy

WOW!!!  You have done so many fantastic graphics for everyone!!!  I was wondering if you wouldn't mind doing some for my family???  I had such a hard time choosing and if I am asking too much, please just tell me!

Portholes:
Riley  Ariel
Katelyn  Minnie
Chris  Pluto
Kristin  Goofy

Pirate Minnie with Katelyn
Pirate Minnie with Riley

Beach Chairs  any characters  2013 Fantasy  The Fitzpatrick Family

Cinderella ears with Riley
Cinderella ears with Katelyn

Can you tell it is my first DISNEY cruise!?!?!?  I am so excited to take my daughters on their first cruise too!!!

Thank you so much!!!  All your hard work is very appreciated!
Kristin


----------



## DVC_DCL_Dad

milliepie,

   I hate ask, but is there any way that you could make some designs for my family's trip. We are leaving on the Fantasy on Sat. June 9th.  We will be bringing my parents and my in-laws (first Disney Cruise for them both) and I would live to add a little "Disney Magic"

Here is what I would need (if possible)

-Either Surf boards or beach chair with Steven, Jessica ,Keira, Elise. A second magnet design with Apu (a male character/theme), Nana (female character/theme). A third one with Buelo (male), Abba (female), Lala (female). Last one Joel, Kathi.

-Anything with Fantasy, or the ears with Ladoniczki/Jones Family and the date or year.

I fully understand if this is to much, but you do great work that I could never do. Just wanted to ask, thank you sooo much.

--Steven


----------



## DVC_DCL_Dad

milliepie,

  One last request: 

  Anything that says "Babies First Cruise" my daughters name is Elise. Doesn't need to be personalized though.

Thanks again,
Steven


----------



## moremouse

I just want to thank you for all of the great magnets.  They're fabulous!  It makes me even more excited!


----------



## kmzito

Your work is awesome. If you have time I would love the following personalized.

lady and tramp beach with sean and kim in hearts

3 beachchairs with mickey and goofy clouds mickey chair with Sean, Daisy chair with Kim and Stitch chair with Sean Michael

Thank you!


----------



## kmzito

Forget to say we are on Disney Magic July 8th-13th 2012


Your work is awesome. If you have time I would love the following personalized.

lady and tramp beach with sean and kim in hearts

3 beachchairs with mickey and goofy clouds mickey chair with Sean, Daisy chair with Kim and Stitch chair with Sean Michael

Could I have name done Sean Michael with Fab 5 or stitch filled in

Thank you! 

p.s. - hope you are feeling better too


----------



## coreysmom4

Hi Millipie.  I love, love, love the boarding passes.  Can I ask for some?

Disney Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean November 3, 2012
Amy
Corey
Gloria

Can you do another grad hat with just Corey 2012?

For the boarding pass, can you do something like that but make it a first class plane ticket to Aulani?  Only made out to Corey (will put this in his graduation card - he doesn't know)  July 13, leaving from Newark.  

Does anyone know if Aulani has magnetic doors?  I've seen some awesome Hawaiian themed pics on here. 

**I remember the drooling with drinking and brushing my teeth.  That has cleared up 100%.  I don't have a full smile and my right eye still tears frequently.   
Best of luck and thank you in advance!!!  
Amy


----------



## milliepie

Travelbee said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can you come up with a design for my Alaska cruise in July?  Our DisMeet name is "Frozen Fireworks: Alaska on the Disney Wonder, July 2, 2012".
> 
> Connie



I couldn't decide what I wanted to do, so I started one and then I changed my mind and did another one, and finally a third.  Here they are, you can use one, all or none.


----------



## chaoscent

My favorites in order are 1, 2, & 3 just as they are listed above.   As usual.  They are all great


----------



## jfahome

Milliepie, 

Is it ok to make a general request? My DD (7) and I are taking a Mom/Daughter cruise and I'd love to get some magnets made for our special trip. I am not picky just anything you could think of. Her name is Elizabeth mine is April. Mine could either be April or Mom. We're sailing on the Fantasy, but no date is needed. I searched your files but didn't see anything with Mom/daughter. If you'd prefer me pick something just let me know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## minnie1012

Milliepie, 

Hi!!  I wish had talent, these are amazing!!!!  

Could you make the beach chair ones for me?  2012 Magic with the names:

Karen 
Dave
Kiersten
Megan

then a separate one for my parents?  same theme but with the names:

Kathy
Ed

Thanks so much!!!!!  : )


----------



## Blueyes87

lisa702 said:


> Blueyes87
> I love the grand slam design. Would you mind designing one for me? For the McClish Family Wonder Magic Dream and Fantasy. We are sailing 7/7/12. I would be grateful! Thank you.



Here you are, sorry for the delay


----------



## Kimmysmom

Good evening, 

Your designs are just great!!! We are going on our first cruise in a few weeks and we are very excited!!! Could you please do the following for me?

Beachchairs.jpg - Disney Magic 2012  3 chairs- Peter, Tami & Kimberly

Surf.jpg - Peter, Tami & Kimberly

DCL tags - dreamsdcltag.jpg - Peter, Tami & Kimberly

MHNYCMagic.jpg

Magicliberty2 - June 30, 2012

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Thecrow51

Hey Milliepie

You made a logo for JBeanBunny that she used for her post it notes cover (it wont let me post the picture since i have less than 10 post under my belt)
it kinda looks the the chandelier the dream has in its atrium.

I searched your 4share and photobucket for the original file under everything I thought it could be but could not find it. 

Could you please make me one? If you don't have the time you can just send me the file and ill adjust it myself I'm pretty good in photoshop.

Also I was wondering if you have the porthole file with out the characters, just the porthole and the sea/sky. I want to make magnets but some of my family and friends have chosen non typical characters. I can add them in myself.

Thanks soo much, your fabulous!!

Heidi & Jonathan
October 10th-13th 2013


----------



## Tigerette

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE the Auburn magnet with "The Turner Family" on it....we are HUGE AU fans and alumni!! 

So you will customize the templates for anyone??  I want to do a few to print on magnet paper for our door, also maybe a few for FE gifts (once we get our FE list complete).

Thank you sooooo much!!!!


----------



## xphile3kids

Does anyone have something made up for this cruise, with a map? It doesn't have to be personalized, but I would like it to say "Disney Magic" "June 17-22 2012" and have a map with the ports of call on it. I did see something in Milliepie's Photobucket album, but the one for this cruise didn't say Disney Magic on it. 

Also, could someone direct me to any made up for the June 15th 2-night Magic cruise out of NYC? Or one for people taking the 2-night and the 5-night back to back, like us?

If someone has the time to personalize one, I would like it to say "The Hughes Family".

Thanks so much, and sorry about the short notice! We've been so busy with the end of the school year (my kids don't get out until the 13th), and now I'm realizing that we only have a week until our cruises! These will be our 5th and 6th Disney cruises, and I can't wait!

Thanks so much,
Krista Hughes


----------



## coreysmom4

I love the Grand Slam design you did for the McClish family, post 1039.  Can you do the same one for The Tokarz Family?
Thanks a bunch! 
Amy


----------



## milliepie

wink13 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Here are my requests:
> 
> A February 14 -17, 2013 Disney Magic-- mickey head with nassau, castaway cay route.
> 
> The porthole.jpg with the following characters and individual's names-
> 
> Mickey Mouse for Circe
> Minnie Mouse for Sloane
> Minnie Mouse for Jeri
> Goofy for Scott
> Chip & Dale for Brett
> Jack (nightmare b4 holloween) for Reid -- if you have any nightmare before xmas
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Here you go.  

























progs2 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> We are going on the Fantasy (Eastern Caribbean) June 30 to July 7, 2012.  The whole family is going (4 different families).  This will be the first cruise for my 82 year old mother.
> Could you please make something (I'm not picky) with "Grandma's 1st Cruise" for her door?
> 
> Also, I love the mouse ear families.  I was going to modify my own, but can't find individual people to cut and paste in.  Are there any individual people I can use?  If not, could you make (Dad - Mom - Brian - Kathy - Kevin), first boy and girl are older teens, last boy is young teen.
> 
> Thanks,
> You do great work!



Here are yours.  









*Here is the link to the Mouse hat family blanks and individual characters for you, or anyone interested in using them.   *
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mouse Hat Families/


----------



## HORNET

Hi Milliepie - I have a few more requests for our upcoming Dream cruise.

* Darth Vader with Mickey ears - Tommy

* I don't know if you have these....Mickey head with a Cubs logo and another with the White Sox logo.  We support both Chicago teams.

* Mickey head with map of cruise -Disney Dream - August 10-15, 2012  (We have two stops at Castaway and one at Nassau.

* Port holes with...
Mickey with captain hat - John, Tom
Mickey with finger up - Gail
Pluto - Jeff, Scott
Goofy - Dean, Ryan, Tommy
Donald Duck - Paige
Minnie with blue dress - Sami, Christy
Minnie with pink poka-dot dress - Kelly, Nikki, Megan

Thank you so much!
Gail


----------



## mainstreet1997

Heres a question: When you're making your own magnets, whats a good size? For example, I'm making the name tags with my family's names (there are three of us).  If I import the image into Microsoft Word, how big should I make it?


----------



## lisa702

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are, sorry for the delay



Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## jilljill

xphile3kids said:


> Does anyone have something made up for this cruise, with a map? It doesn't have to be personalized, but I would like it to say "Disney Magic" "June 17-22 2012" and have a map with the ports of call on it. I did see something in Milliepie's Photobucket album, but the one for this cruise didn't say Disney Magic on it.
> 
> Also, could someone direct me to any made up for the June 15th 2-night Magic cruise out of NYC? Or one for people taking the 2-night and the 5-night back to back, like us?
> 
> If someone has the time to personalize one, I would like it to say "The Hughes Family".
> 
> Thanks so much, and sorry about the short notice! We've been so busy with the end of the school year (my kids don't get out until the 13th), and now I'm realizing that we only have a week until our cruises! These will be our 5th and 6th Disney cruises, and I can't wait!
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Krista Hughes


Have you seen the Canada magnet thread?
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2888820


----------



## xphile3kids

jilljill said:


> Have you seen the Canada magnet thread?



No, I hadn't, thanks so much for giving me the link! There's so much great stuff on these boards, it's hard to keep up!


----------



## milliepie

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> Dear Millipie,
> 
> I have some dear friends that will be going on the June 12, 2012 Disney Wonder Alaska cruise.  I would love to surprise them with some door signs.  Would you be willing to make a few signs.  I'm not pickey as to what you make.  Here are the names if you are willing.
> 
> Gordon
> Nicole
> Santino
> Nico
> 
> Ana Maria
> Gianfranco
> Francoise
> 
> It is a whole family that will be going and I think they would love this. If you could help me I would greatly appreciate it.   My family sailed the Magic in September 2008 and I had some people on this board create some wonderful signs for us.  It was the most wonderful time.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie



Here are a few for you.


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> At least your still trying to smile I'ts better to have half a smile than none at all, and more imortant a sense of humor . I have MS and woke up one morning with Intro-nuclear optho maplegia.Basicly I could'nt see and one of my eyes was stuck in the  looking up position. I ended up wearing a patch for a couple weeks, I told my 4 year old I was becoming a pirate. I seriously thought of gluing a big googly eye on the patch for  days when I felt funny, or some pretty pink sequence when I wanted to be a glam pirate. My vision finally returned to normal , but I was scared that it wouldn't . Just hang in there and don't let it get you down.




Definitely have to have a sense of humor.  I was just talking with my boys the other day about it and we decided that Pirates must have Bell's Palsy with the eye patch and the half grin.    So I am an official pirate now too (according to my boys).  

Glad that your vision came back, that must've been awful! 




Diane71969 said:


> You are so adorable!  I sure hope and pray that you are feeling better soon!  At least doing all the wonderful DISigns that you do for all of us that can not do them you are able to stay sitting and calm.  Take care of yourself - in my prayers!
> 
> Diane





son3disfan said:


> Oh, you poor thing! ( but agreed, you definatly are adorable!)
> I guess it's difficult to eat too.....
> I wanted to add that my husbands friend went through this a few years back, but his was caused by a horrible ear infection left untreated. ( or so we were told) One side of  his face just dropped when we were at the cottage and scared him to death! He was treated with antibiotics for the ear, but the Balls pallsey lasted quite a bit longer, I'm thinking about 4 weeks. It did eventually clear up, but boy, he is a changed man. His wife said he doesn't wait to see the doctor now when he is in pain.
> I hope this clears up for you soon....






ssjones said:


> I had Bells Palsy at age 17. Try going to High School with an eye patch. The not driving was the worst. Not to be a downer at all, but the right side of my face never fully recovered. You can only see it in pictures and no one even notices it but me. My eye is a bit lazy from it. It did take about 4 weeks to recover and thank goodness it hasn't reoccurred!!
> 
> BTW, love your designs! As soon as I figure out what I want, I will be requesting...we just returned off the Dream in May and have scheduled a 2013 Cruise on the Fantasy!



You guys are soo sweet, and thanks for the well wishes.  Just hoping I get my smile back.  I don't even care if it's part of a smile as long as I get to move my face again.  



Hopefully I will be getting some requests done this weekend.  Feel free anyone, to give me a little bump if you need something soon, I'm still pretty far behind.  Sorry if I have missed anyone!  Happy weekend!


----------



## Terri2007

Any help would be appreciated here!

Of course remembered the door magnets several hours before the plane!

Milliepie (or anyone who might be able to help)...
I am trying to download a file from your shared files and for some reason I am unable. When I click "download now" the following message comes up:

" Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
Reasons for this may include:
Invalid link
The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user "

Any last minute  help would be greatly appreciated....

Otherwise, we are ready to sail!! (after we pack of course...)


----------



## milliepie

Terri2007 said:


> Any help would be appreciated here!
> 
> Of course remembered the door magnets several hours before the plane!
> 
> Milliepie (or anyone who might be able to help)...
> I am trying to download a file from your shared files and for some reason I am unable. When I click "download now" the following message comes up:
> 
> " Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
> Reasons for this may include:
> Invalid link
> The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user "
> 
> Any last minute  help would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> Otherwise, we are ready to sail!! *(after we pack of course...)*



Let me know which one it was and I'll find it for you.  I've been moving a few things around trying to organize, so that might be the reason it's saying that.


----------



## SoniaKS

I am also trying to download one & it says the same thing.  Am looking for mmdddeckbeach, or if you are willing to add the following on to it, I would greatly appreciate it!:
​Disney Fantasy (at the top in the clouds)
​June 2012

And then the chairs with these names on them: Sonia, Julia, Isabelle & Sophia.

I also was looking for the same design with 3 chairs in boy colors (for the boys' room), with the same thing at the top in the clouds & then the names Steve, Jacob & Nick on the chairs.
Thank you!  These are great!


----------



## moet7

HI Milliepie,

I posted on page 68, thread #1017 and #1020.

Wondering if I might be able to skip in line a little and have my requested filled.

I leave next Thursday and will be out of town on Monday and Tuesday, which leaves tomorrow Sunday or Wednesday to finish up printing of my magnets.

I read that you have been sick and totally understand if you need to cut back.  Is their anyone else that might be able to help me out?  I have used you and ****** in the past, but don't see anything on the boards for him.

Thank you for considering my request.


----------



## ambria193

Hi Milliepie,
I need a little help I was looking designs for a sweet sixteen and 40 birthday celebration for my family, We planning to celebrate in a Disney Cruise in September 20 this year
I really appreciate your help thank you very much

Our names
Beda 40 
Ramon 40
Jillian 16


----------



## milliepie

adznyfan said:


> hi milliepie
> 
> to do all these graphics for disney fans is awesome!!! though sorry to hear you have bell's palsy (
> 
> if you have time could you put together a mickey head with the sf giants logo inside of it - we're going on the fantasy in august and my daughter LOVES the giants and would make a nice surprise
> 
> thanks (no matter what) and feel better soon!!
> 
> cindy



Here is one for you.  I know Blueeyes does some cute sport ones as well.  









moet7 said:


> HI Milliepie,
> 
> I posted on page 68, thread #1017 and #1020.
> 
> Wondering if I might be able to skip in line a little and have my requested filled.
> 
> I leave next Thursday and will be out of town on Monday and Tuesday, which leaves tomorrow Sunday or Wednesday to finish up printing of my magnets.
> 
> I read that you have been sick and totally understand if you need to cut back.  Is their anyone else that might be able to help me out?  I have used you and ****** in the past, but don't see anything on the boards for him.
> 
> Thank you for considering my request.



Marty is no longer on the boards.  He is off on his own now.   
Here are your Mickey Heads.  










SoniaKS said:


> I am also trying to download one & it says the same thing.  Am looking for mmdddeckbeach, or if you are willing to add the following on to it, I would greatly appreciate it!:
> ​Disney Fantasy (at the top in the clouds)
> ​June 2012
> 
> And then the chairs with these names on them: Sonia, Julia, Isabelle & Sophia.
> 
> I also was looking for the same design with 3 chairs in boy colors (for the boys' room), with the same thing at the top in the clouds & then the names Steve, Jacob & Nick on the chairs.
> Thank you!  These are great!



Here you go.


----------



## SoniaKS

Thank you so much - perfect!!


----------



## milliepie

Kimmysmom said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Your designs are just great!!! We are going on our first cruise in a few weeks and we are very excited!!! Could you please do the following for me?
> 
> Beachchairs.jpg - Disney Magic 2012  3 chairs- Peter, Tami & Kimberly
> 
> Surf.jpg - Peter, Tami & Kimberly
> 
> DCL tags - dreamsdcltag.jpg - Peter, Tami & Kimberly
> 
> MHNYCMagic.jpg
> 
> Magicliberty2 - June 30, 2012
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

mainstreet1997 said:


> Heres a question: When you're making your own magnets, whats a good size? For example, I'm making the name tags with my family's names (there are three of us).  If I import the image into Microsoft Word, how big should I make it?



I did two tags per page for mine and that was a good size.  It's up to you what size you want to do, some do one tag per page, some four.


----------



## moet7

Hi Milliepie,
Not sure if you saw my posting when I thanked you for your work, so I thought I would thank you again.

It was very sweet of you to get my magnets down asap.....They are PERFECT and oh so CUTE!

One less thing to worry about before we leave.


----------



## J & C's Mom

Millie,
Your designs are fantastic.  I can't believe I haven't stumped upon this thread before.  We leave in a little more than a week, is there any way I can get DCL Name tags for my family, parents, and sister -  Michael, Nicole, Julia, Colin, Heather, Barbara, and David.  Also can I get 3 western cruise fantasy ears with June 23-30, 2012 on the one ear and the following family names on the other - The Huppman's, The Urbanski's, and Julia and Heather.

I so appreciate it!


----------



## Dizpinfriend

Dizpinfriend said:


> Hi Milliepie!!!
> 
> I was browsing this thread and saw some awesome name fills that you did for someone, hoping you can do two for me.  (post #824 on pg 55)
> 
> It was the DCL fill for the Magic and they had a touch of NYC to it,  lady liberty I recall...
> 
> Can you please do these fills for:
> Joanne
> Karen
> 
> We sail out of NYC on 7/13 -  thanks in advance!!!!  <3



Hi again Milliepie - Taking your advice and bumping up my request...  The original request quoted here is on page 62 (post#922)

Thanks again for all of these fun designs - they definitely add a special touch to our cruises!!!

Hope you are feeling better 
Joanne


----------



## 1DW

This request is for Blueyes87.  Will you please do a University of Alabama mousehead for The Pence Family?  Thank you so much!


----------



## minnie1012

Hi  I was wondering if I could bump ahead of some of the later sailings???  I am on page 70 post # 1038.  We leave 6/22 : ) : ) : )


Thanks!!!!


----------



## adznyfan

Milliepie 


thank you so much for the GREAT sf giants logo!!! you made my daughter's (and mine)week!!


cindy


----------



## adznyfan

hi

another request - hope it's not too much - leaving on the fantasy on aug 4 and saw the great life preserver design with the disney characters peaking out with a family name and fantasy on the life preserver - could we get one with just fantasy on it?

thanks so much!!!!

cindy


----------



## fantasybound

Hi Millipie, 

Have looked and looked under your 4shared acct for the Mickey head blank with all the characters on it at the beach with the ship in the background. In one post on page 51 of this thread it says the title is Bahamas DCL MH?  Was hoping to use that as a Castaway Cay Day magnet. Could you point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## jilljill

fantasybound said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> Have looked and looked under your 4shared acct for the Mickey head blank with all the characters on it at the beach with the ship in the background. In one post on page 51 of this thread it says the title is Bahamas DCL MH?  Was hoping to use that as a Castaway Cay Day magnet. Could you point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks



As milliepie posted on the last couple of pages, she's moving things to her Photobucket account.  Click on that link in her signature and you might find what you are looking for.


----------



## chaoscent

Millie..... Are you a pin trader or did you make that cool pin trading DISign for someone who requested it?


----------



## fantasybound

jilljill said:


> As milliepie posted on the last couple of pages, she's moving things to her Photobucket account.  Click on that link in her signature and you might find what you are looking for.



I'm not the most computer savvy, but I found the photobucket account and the picture I was looking for...but it has a family name on it and I don't know how to change it.   Hints?


----------



## milliepie

fantasybound said:


> I'm not the most computer savvy, but I found the photobucket account and the picture I was looking for...but it has a family name on it and I don't know how to change it.   Hints?



I think the pic you need is in this folder.  It should be on the first page.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Mickey Heads/


----------



## lilbug13

Hi Millie!  Hope you are doing better with the Bell's palsy!!!

I'm bumping this up again just in case you can possibly get to it before we leave next weekend.  Thanks a million!!!!



lilbug13 said:


> HI Millie,
> 
> Our Alaska cruise leaves June 18th.
> 
> If at all possible could I get Ainsley, Allie, Reina and Keira each in princess lettering?
> 
> THANK YOU so much!!!



If it's not too late, I'd also LOVE to have the pics that you made in post 1051. We are also Disney Wonder to Alaska June 18, 2012, so the names would have to be changed to... Micheal (yes, it is an odd spelling), Katie, Ainsley, Allie, Chris, Tausha, Reina, Keira

You are awesome, thanks!!!!


----------



## rosermama

MermaidMama said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saved it .png with a transparent background.  Hopefully it will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through your files and didnt see this one for June 15th is it to short to ask for it??
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

chaoscent said:


> Millie..... Are you a pin trader or did you make that cool pin trading DISign for someone who requested it?



Both.  When we lived in California we did a lot of pin trading, and when someone requested a pin trading design I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

Hi Millie!

I wanted to surprise my girls with a shirt for our trip the week of June22nd.  They are going to get to do the Dolphin encounter at Atlantis, and are SOOO excited.  I was trying to  do a quick little design with a dolphin wearing Mickey Ears, or something that combines the Mickey ears/head with dolphins, but I am not so great with using the computer to design things.

What I had come up with, was a dophin with its head/body out of the water, then I stuck Mickey Ears on its head and used word art to say "Mousin around with the dolphins" However, I can't get rid of the "fill" around the clip art of the ears, so there is a big white blob on the dolphin's head!  Can you help me?

I can send you what I attempted, if I am not making sense. Computer graphics are just not my forte!

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## fantasybound

milliepie said:


> I think the pic you need is in this folder.  It should be on the first page.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Mickey Heads/



Thanks a million for the link and get well soon. Can't wait to decorate our door this time.


----------



## jilljill

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Hi Millie!
> 
> I wanted to surprise my girls with a shirt for our trip the week of June22nd.  They are going to get to do the Dolphin encounter at Atlantis, and are SOOO excited.  I was trying to  do a quick little design with a dolphin wearing Mickey Ears, or something that combines the Mickey ears/head with dolphins, but I am not so great with using the computer to design things.
> 
> What I had come up with, was a dophin with its head/body out of the water, then I stuck Mickey Ears on its head and used word art to say "Mousin around with the dolphins" However, I can't get rid of the "fill" around the clip art of the ears, so there is a big white blob on the dolphin's head!  Can you help me?
> 
> I can send you what I attempted, if I am not making sense. Computer graphics are just not my forte!
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!



You can also post this over on the creative disign board to see if anyone over there can help you out since you need the graphic soon.


----------



## rosermama

milliepie said:


>



Can you do one of these for me for the Disney Fantasy and on the other ear say The Arias Family?

Thanks, I hope you feel better


----------



## xphile3kids

Milliepie, I hope that this isn't too short notice, but is there any way you could add "June 17-22 2012" and "Disney Magic" to your DCL Mickey Head with the NYC/Halifax/St. John map? 
File Name: NYHalifaxSaintJohnitinerarymh.png

We're leaving early Friday morning for the 2-night NYC cruise to nowhere (I love the Mickey head design you did with that itinerary, by the way), and I'd try to modify the design myself but it will take me several days just to remember how to print the magnets properly. 

edited to add: I have found one of yours now that has the dates on it.

Thank you so much,
Krista Hughes


----------



## milliepie

xphile3kids said:


> Does anyone have something made up for this cruise, with a map? It doesn't have to be personalized, but I would like it to say "Disney Magic" "June 17-22 2012" and have a map with the ports of call on it. I did see something in Milliepie's Photobucket album, but the one for this cruise didn't say Disney Magic on it.
> 
> Also, could someone direct me to any made up for the June 15th 2-night Magic cruise out of NYC? Or one for people taking the 2-night and the 5-night back to back, like us?
> 
> If someone has the time to personalize one, I would like it to say "The Hughes Family".
> 
> Thanks so much, and sorry about the short notice! We've been so busy with the end of the school year (my kids don't get out until the 13th), and now I'm realizing that we only have a week until our cruises! These will be our 5th and 6th Disney cruises, and I can't wait!
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Krista Hughes



*OOps, didn't read this far ahead.  Just saw that you answered my question in the above post and found one.  Was that all you needed?   *
Is the 17-22, the one that goes to the Bahamas?  I can add Magic to the Mickey head, but i just need to know that I'm doing the right one.  Thanks.


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

Hi Milliepie!  

Sorry for the late request, but if at all possible would love a few designs for our upcoming cruise.  My DD and her DBF just graduated from college..it's the first sailing for him and we want to make him feel welcome with his own name tag and also some special magnets for their cabin as a surprise.  Will describe them as best I can.

1.  DCL Name Tag with:  SCOTT

2.  CC Beach Chairs with Disney Fantasy 2012 and chairs with: Alix (Pink Polka Dot) and Scott (you can choose color)

3.  The Lifesaver Ring with Mickey and Minnie (Mickey is giving Minnie flowers) to read Disney Fantasy and on the bottom with the heart in between their names:  Alix, Scott

This one is for my son who is a big *lacrosse player*.  He's 16 but never too old for a special magnet.  Not sure if you have a lacrosse player but will leave the design up to you.  If you could personalize it with his name, *Andrew*, and his team name, *Cougars Lacrosse*, his jersey number, *4*, and their colors are *red, white and blue*.  

Your work is just fabulous and I very much appreciate you doing these great DISigns.  Thank you so much in advance, Milliepie!!


----------



## cruiz30

Hi,

Just wanted to find out what page you are on for requests... I requested something some time back and wanted to make sure it wasn't over looked.

My cruise is in November so I have some time...
Thanks


----------



## xphile3kids

Milliepie,

The one we're going on is the Disney Magic from NYC up to Canada (Halifax and St. John New Brunswick), June 17-22 2012. I found the one you did with the little itinerary map and the date, if you have the time to put Disney Magic on it that would be great, but I'll use it as is if you don't. I know it's really short notice and all.


----------



## milliepie

cruiz30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to find out what page you are on for requests... I requested something some time back and wanted to make sure it wasn't over looked.
> 
> My cruise is in November so I have some time...
> Thanks



I'm still pretty far back.  Page 48 or 49.  Good thing you requested early I should definitely have it done by then.


----------



## son3disfan

milliepie said:


> I'm still pretty far back.  Page 48 or 49.  Good thing you requested early I should definitely have it done by then.


 funny!
And if we need to wait until then we will wait ! Your designs are just that good! We are just so thankful that you do this for us!


----------



## Blueyes87

Tigerette said:


> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE the Auburn magnet with "The Turner Family" on it....we are HUGE AU fans and alumni!!
> 
> So you will customize the templates for anyone??  I want to do a few to print on magnet paper for our door, also maybe a few for FE gifts (once we get our FE list complete).
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!!!



I believe this one was for me  If not well here you are anyways 





To answer your question yes.  Any designer is usually more than happy to personalize a design for you if you need one.  And if you don't see one that you want just ask and I or another designer could probably come up with something for you.


----------



## Blueyes87

coreysmom4 said:


> I love the Grand Slam design you did for the McClish family, post 1039.  Can you do the same one for The Tokarz Family?
> Thanks a bunch!
> Amy



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

1DW said:


> This request is for Blueyes87.  Will you please do a University of Alabama mousehead for The Pence Family?  Thank you so much!



Here is your MH


----------



## milliepie

xphile3kids said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> The one we're going on is the Disney Magic from NYC up to Canada (Halifax and St. John New Brunswick), June 17-22 2012. I found the one you did with the little itinerary map and the date, if you have the time to put Disney Magic on it that would be great, but I'll use it as is if you don't. I know it's really short notice and all.



No problem.  









DVC_DCL_Dad said:


> milliepie,
> 
> One last request:
> 
> Anything that says "Babies First Cruise" my daughters name is Elise. Doesn't need to be personalized though.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Steven



A couple to choose from.  











minnie1012 said:


> Hi I was wondering if I could bump ahead of some of the later sailings??? I am on page 70 post # 1038. We leave 6/22 : ) : ) : )
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> Milliepie,
> 
> Hi!!  I wish had talent, these are amazing!!!!
> 
> Could you make the beach chair ones for me?  2012 Magic with the names:
> 
> Karen
> Dave
> Kiersten
> Megan
> 
> then a separate one for my parents?  same theme but with the names:
> 
> Kathy
> Ed
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!  : )



Here are your chairs.  












adznyfan said:


> hi
> 
> another request - hope it's not too much - leaving on the fantasy on aug 4 and saw the great life preserver design with the disney characters peaking out with a family name and fantasy on the life preserver - could we get one with just fantasy on it?
> 
> thanks so much!!!!
> 
> cindy



Is this the one?  







rosermama said:


> MermaidMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through your files and didnt see this one for June 15th is it to short to ask for it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Hi Millie!
> 
> I wanted to surprise my girls with a shirt for our trip the week of June22nd.  They are going to get to do the Dolphin encounter at Atlantis, and are SOOO excited.  I was trying to  do a quick little design with a dolphin wearing Mickey Ears, or something that combines the Mickey ears/head with dolphins, but I am not so great with using the computer to design things.
> 
> What I had come up with, was a dophin with its head/body out of the water, then I stuck Mickey Ears on its head and used word art to say "Mousin around with the dolphins" However, I can't get rid of the "fill" around the clip art of the ears, so there is a big white blob on the dolphin's head!  Can you help me?
> 
> I can send you what I attempted, if I am not making sense. Computer graphics are just not my forte!
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!




Sounds like a cute idea!  You can send me your attempt or the separate pieces and I can put it together for you.


----------



## MissMeidak

Hi Millipie,

I've spent hours trawling through your creative works, and... WOW!! We're going on our first ever Disney cruise in September from the 1st - 7th, it's a 7 night Western cruise and we will be on the Fantasy. I'd be really grateful if you could personalize the Mickey head with the map in it for me. The image is named 'Fantasy Western Caribbean mh' and it can be found in the 'Cruise Mickey Head' folder. Could you put '1st - 7th Sept' in one ear and '2012' in the other in a red Times New Roman Italics font? Please could I have the image as large as when you click on it in the file and it opens up.

This is my first ever request, so hopefully I've provided you with sufficient information. Thanks so much for your help.

Best wishes,
Miss Meidak


----------



## 1DW

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is your MH



Yay!!! THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## milliepie

fantasybound said:


> I have tried to make a few door magnets for our Eastern Carribean cruise June 2012.  Not too bad but certainly not as good as the ones I see here. Would any of you with awesome graphic skills be able to make a Minnie head with Tiara for my daughter Diana?  A beach chair one with Diana and Carla would be greatly appreciated too!



Hope it's not too late!


----------



## MrPoohBear

Hi Milliepie!
I know you are terribly busy and I am so sorry to bother you.  I am making magnets for a family's upcoming cruise and I would LOVE to use some of your filled names, but I am getting an error when trying to download from your 4shared folders and I don't think these have been moved to the photobucket account yet.  The names I am interested in are Ron/Ronnie/Ronald, Sam/Samuel and Will/William.  You have so many wonderful fills for these names and I would love to download them and give each member of the family some of your fabulous options to choose from.  I can hardly wait to surprise them with these!  They are going to be THRILLED!!!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Diane71969

.


----------



## Purdue Mouse

Hi Milliepie,

I am organizing our FE group.  I would love to make the magnets for our group. 

Can I get a graphic with the Cruise date of July 23, 2012 on the Wonder
and the itinerary?  
Day 1 ~ Port ~~ Seattle ~ 
Day 2 ~ At sea
Day 3 ~ Tracy Arm 
Day 4 ~ Skagway ~
Day 5 ~ Juneau ~ 
Day 6 ~ Ketchikan ~ 
Day 7 ~ Victoria ~ 
Day 8 ~ Seattle ~~

Thank you
http://www.4shared.com/photo/bhre7-tA/Wonder_Alaska_Cruise_August_30.html

I love your Mickey heads!  I would love a Purdue Mickey ears with "Purdue Mouse" (DIS name)
and Indiana University Mickey ears for Kim with the initials "KSB" below her name in smaller font.
White Sox Mickey ears for Andi
Life preserver Mickey ears with Admiral Donald in the middle for Roy


----------



## xphile3kids

Thank you do much Milliepie! It's perfect and you're brilliant!


----------



## Holly123

Wow this is so cool thank you!


----------



## fantasybound

milliepie said:


> Hope it's not too late!



Millipie, 

I just love these. Can't wait to show DD. we sail in 18 days. Might keep these for a surprise though. 

Thanks a million!


----------



## rosermama

Aghhh my computer is having issues and I was trying to write on this image from Millipie, I was wondering if you could please put in the little heart
"5 Year Anniversary"

Thanks Really appreciate it.  (sorry can't figure out how to post a thuumbnail)


----------



## Travelbee

milliepie said:


> I couldn't decide what I wanted to do, so I started one and then I changed my mind and did another one, and finally a third.  Here they are, you can use one, all or none.



 These are awesome. Thank you so much!  You are so creative and talented!


----------



## KimRaye

Hi Milliepie, I hope you're feeling better.

I would like to make some Mickey head magnets for our 2-family Dream cruise, Aug 15-19, 2012 and hope you can help me.

Can you do a Mater Mickey head for ZOE?
A Minnie head for KELLY?
And a Zebra head for ZACHARY?

They are all 1st time cruisers and any Dream cruise info that fits on the ears, or wherever, would be appreciated. 

Also, could you do a graduation Mickey head for KELLY, Graduation Cruise, Class of 2012, Congratulations (whatever fits)?

All the info doesn't need to be contained in the heads, if that helps.  I can print them on magnetic paper for any size/shape that you're able to do.

Many, MANY thanks! 

Kim


----------



## chaoscent

Who is the original DISigner of the hearts.  They are wonderful It also looks like Natalie's work?  Wow, very impressive.  Penny


----------



## Tigerette

Blueyes87 said:


> I believe this one was for me  If not well here you are anyways
> 
> 
> To answer your question yes.  Any designer is usually more than happy to personalize a design for you if you need one.  And if you don't see one that you want just ask and I or another designer could probably come up with something for you.



Yes it was THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!

That is just awesome that you will do this for us technically challenged cruisers!  We have a while, but I would like to get a few more done....thank you again so much!


----------



## rosermama

chaoscent said:


> Who is the original DISigner of the hearts.  They are wonderful It also looks like Natalie's work?  Wow, very impressive.  Penny



There were on Millipies photobucket there were 3 different hearts


----------



## chaoscent

rosermama said:


> There were on Millipies photobucket there were 3 different hearts



Of course they were Millie's, I should have known. , She is so good.  Penny


----------



## Tigerette

Can I get the one with the surfboards/Disney Dream, with the names Leslie (on the Tinkerbell board) Mike (on the Mickey board) and Dylan (on the last board) on it?  Also, can you add "2013" to it?  I think Milliepe did this one.  It won't let me add the link as I have not had 10 posts on the board  The one I saw was in Milliepe's 4shared and it was titled "Ashley andy monica dream surfboards".  

I have also seen the mickey ears with the map/itinerary on it for the Dream 4 night cruise....can I get one of those too ( with March 10-14 2013 on it)?  In your 4shared is it called "Dream 2011 itinerary mh".

Thank you sooo much!!  I am so glad I found this board!  

And, I'm not in a huge rush so please feel free to address those requests who are closer to their cruise dates....thanks!!!


----------



## minnie1012

Here are your chairs.  









THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coreysmom4

LOVE IT!!!   Thank you so much.



Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are


----------



## coreysmom4

I have another favor to ask of you...

I love your Hawaiian hula Mickey Ears.  Can I have a purple one with Amy and a red one with Gloria?

I've seen surfboards on here but I don't recall where.  I would like a board with Corey and then a separate board with Bob.

Thanks a bunch! 
Amy


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Hi Millie -

I've been away from the boards for a while, so I'm a bit out of the loop.  Just wanted to say "congrats" on finishing your degree    , and to wish you well with your health issues.  Keep us posted, and know that there's a LOT of people that you have blessed with your designs who are rooting for you.  Take care, make yourself a priority, and speedy recovery to you!  

Mindy


----------



## kmzito

Hi Millie, 
I just wanted to check if you will be able to get to my requests on page 69 posts 1032 & 1033. Just checking because we leave july 8 th. No pressure, just checking. I hope you are feeling better. Thank you!!!

Kim


----------



## milliepie

jfahome said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Is it ok to make a general request? My DD (7) and I are taking a Mom/Daughter cruise and I'd love to get some magnets made for our special trip. I am not picky just anything you could think of. Her name is Elizabeth mine is April. Mine could either be April or Mom. We're sailing on the Fantasy, but no date is needed. I searched your files but didn't see anything with Mom/daughter. If you'd prefer me pick something just let me know. Thank you in advance!



Here are a couple for you.  










J & C's Mom said:


> Millie,
> Your designs are fantastic.  I can't believe I haven't stumped upon this thread before.  We leave in a little more than a week, is there any way I can get DCL Name tags for my family, parents, and sister -  Michael, Nicole, Julia, Colin, Heather, Barbara, and David.  Also can I get 3 western cruise fantasy ears with June 23-30, 2012 on the one ear and the following family names on the other - The Huppman's, The Urbanski's, and Julia and Heather.
> 
> I so appreciate it!



Here are your requests.  






























Dizpinfriend said:


> Hi again Milliepie - Taking your advice and bumping up my request...  The original request quoted here is on page 62 (post#922)
> 
> Thanks again for all of these fun designs - they definitely add a special touch to our cruises!!!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better
> Joanne




Thanks!    Here are your names.


----------



## milliepie

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Hi Millie -
> 
> I've been away from the boards for a while, so I'm a bit out of the loop.  Just wanted to say "congrats" on finishing your degree    , and to wish you well with your health issues.  Keep us posted, and know that there's a LOT of people that you have blessed with your designs who are rooting for you.  Take care, make yourself a priority, and speedy recovery to you!
> 
> Mindy



Thank you!  It really means a lot.


----------



## milliepie

kmzito said:


> Hi Millie,
> I just wanted to check if you will be able to get to my requests on page 69 posts 1032 & 1033. Just checking because we leave july 8 th. No pressure, just checking. I hope you are feeling better. Thank you!!!
> 
> Kim



No problem.


----------



## adznyfan

hi


LOVE the creativity from milliepie!!! wish i was)  

does anyone have links to the funny designs - those are the favorites of my kids - like the stormtrooper eating a mickey bar - yoda not measuring up for a ride ariel blowing bubbles  are some the examples but would like more

any help would be appreciated!

we're going on the fantasy in aug so anything that plays on that would be great!!!


----------



## MrPoohBear

MrPoohBear said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> I know you are terribly busy and I am so sorry to bother you.  I am making magnets for a family's upcoming cruise and I would LOVE to use some of your filled names, but I am getting an error when trying to download from your 4shared folders and I don't think these have been moved to the photobucket account yet.  The names I am interested in are Ron/Ronnie/Ronald, Sam/Samuel and Will/William.  You have so many wonderful fills for these names and I would love to download them and give each member of the family some of your fabulous options to choose from.  I can hardly wait to surprise them with these!  They are going to be THRILLED!!!  Thanks for your help!



Never mind...I found a work around and was able to get the DISigns I wanted for my friends.  THANK YOU Milliepie, Blueyes87 and all of the other DISigners for making your WONDERFUL DISigns available to everyone!  Your personal touch makes a special Disney vacation even more magical!  Your time, effort and creativity are GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!  THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## milliepie

lilbug13 said:


> Hi Millie!  Hope you are doing better with the Bell's palsy!!!
> 
> I'm bumping this up again just in case you can possibly get to it before we leave next weekend.  Thanks a million!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not too late, I'd also LOVE to have the pics that you made in post 1051. We are also Disney Wonder to Alaska June 18, 2012, so the names would have to be changed to... Micheal (yes, it is an odd spelling), Katie, Ainsley, Allie, Chris, Tausha, Reina, Keira
> 
> You are awesome, thanks!!!!



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

MrPoohBear said:


> Never mind...I found a work around and was able to get the DISigns I wanted for my friends.  THANK YOU Milliepie, Blueyes87 and all of the other DISigners for making your WONDERFUL DISigns available to everyone!  Your personal touch makes a special Disney vacation even more magical!  Your time, effort and creativity are GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!  THANKS AGAIN!!!



Glad you were able to get them.  I uploaded them to photobucket yesterday and didn't get to post until today.  Sorry.  Glad it all worked out though, but if you still need them for any reason they are now in there.


----------



## Fºoºz

Wow ... been gone from this post for months ... did I hear right that all that hard work paid off and you graduated ??!!  Congratulations! 

Sorry to hear about your illness though.  I certainly understand how hard it is to deal with one's health as DW has been on disability for a very long time due to health issues that have arisen ... sending  your way to help you through the difficult times.


Now with our cruises only a few months away, I better get started on looking at the magnet decorations I put off so long ago ... I'll try to get back to you with some requests ... first I have to find the links to get to where you posted your blank templates ...  

Time to ...


----------



## Fºoºz

Well _milliepie_ ... you can tell that I am just exhaused from work  (and everything else that life presents!) and not just paying attention ... I JUST noticed the links in your DIS signature ... as I would say about myself ... and what Bugs Bunny would also say ...


----------



## Diane71969

Could I PLEASE get a St. Louis Cardinals Baseball Mickey Mouse Head made like the LA Angels one that you did? 

I need 3 separate ones, 1 for Kyle, 1 for Larry and 1 for Ashley please!

Thank You SOOOOO much!!!!!
Diane


----------



## lilbug13

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.



OH MY GOODNESS, you are FABULOUS!!!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Dizpinfriend

> Thanks!    Here are your names.



Thank you so very much!!! They look fantastic!!!   I really appreciate you doing these for me <3. Joanne


----------



## milliepie

adznyfan said:


> hi
> 
> 
> LOVE the creativity from milliepie!!! wish i was)
> 
> does anyone have links to the funny designs - those are the favorites of my kids - like the stormtrooper eating a mickey bar - yoda not measuring up for a ride ariel blowing bubbles  are some the examples but would like more
> 
> any help would be appreciated!
> 
> we're going on the fantasy in aug so anything that plays on that would be great!!!



Hmm.  I don't think I really have many of those for the Fantasy.  I do have these.  Also, if you have any ideas or characters you prefer I can throw something together.    Anyone else?


----------



## Blueyes87

Diane71969 said:


> Could I PLEASE get a St. Louis Cardinals Baseball Mickey Mouse Head made like the LA Angels one that you did?
> 
> I need 3 separate ones, 1 for Kyle, 1 for Larry and 1 for Ashley please!
> 
> Thank You SOOOOO much!!!!!
> Diane



I'm not ignoring you I promise  I just had a few requests that were leaving this weekend that I had to do.  I am planning on getting yours done tonight if not sooner.  Working on it.....now


----------



## kmzito

OMG!  I never expected you to do them today I was just looking for the hope of before we leave.  Thank you!! Quick question - the date on lady and the tramp is wrong.  I dont even need it corrected if theres a way I can just remove the date?  I hate to even ask but if anyone knows???

Millie, 

You are sooo talented, how do you have the time.  I wish I could do something for you.  Sending many thanks and hopes you are fully recovered soon! 

_Kim


----------



## wolffe

Hey Millipie, I've used your blanks in the past and I love them! I'm having trouble getting anything to download from your 4shared account though, and that's where most of your blanks and Mickey ears are located. It tells me that the file has either been removed, or the link is broken. Have they been taken down or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## donnahill74

Hi Milliepie!
Could I please have the porthole design with the Disney Characters peeking out?  I am JUST getting into this stuff and starting to plan for our November cruise!  These are GREAT!

The Stahl Family

The Bereda-Hill Family

The Stahl Family

The Stahl-Hill Family

Thank you SOOOOO much!
Donna


----------



## donnahill74

Hi Milliepie!
Could I please have the porthole design with the Disney Characters peeking out?  I am requesting this for a friend who is leaving NEXT WEEK!  Whooo hoooo!  Thank you!!!

The Osten Family

The Valerio Family

The Valerio Family

Thanks again!!!!  

Donna


----------



## donnahill74

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are.  If you have any problems let me know
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!  I would love if you could make us an OSU graphic for our cruise that we are leaving for NEXT WEEK!  Whooo hooo!
> 
> We'd like it to say "The Osten Family", and TWO for "The Valerio Family"
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

wolffe said:


> Hey Millipie, I've used your blanks in the past and I love them! I'm having trouble getting anything to download from your 4shared account though, and that's where most of your blanks and Mickey ears are located. It tells me that the file has either been removed, or the link is broken. Have they been taken down or am I doing something wrong?



4shared has been giving me a lot of trouble lately, and has been very unreliable, so I paid for a two year pro membership with photobucket and am slowly moving things there.  I'm leaving everything where it is in 4shared, so if you are having a hard time, it's probably their end.  Please, if there was something you needed let me know and I'll upload it to photobucket for you.    I think that I uploaded all of my Mickey heads already and am working on cruise stuff little by little.  Let me know if you need help finding anything.


----------



## adznyfan

thanks so much milliepie!!! you are the BEST!!!!


----------



## chaoscent

I am an autograph card maker from the Creative DISigns forum, but I made a few cruise line shirt/magnet DISigns.  Here's 3










For someone who signs





the rest are (there aren't that many) are here.
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/Shirt DISigns/Cruise Shirt DISigns/

Enjoy Penny


----------



## lizavance

I just booked the Disney Pixar California coast cruise for September 16th. Would you please make one of your awesome Mickey head maps of the itinerary (Los Angeles, San Francisco, San Diego, Ensenada, Los Angeles). 

I hope you are feeling better - you're in our prayers.


----------



## Diane71969

Does anyone have anything they can create for Guessfeld Family for the Disney Fantasy July 27 - Aug 3, 2013 with the Flags for each port?  Port Canaveral, St Marteen, St Thomas / St John, and Castaway Cay on it???  

Thank you so much!


----------



## wolffe

milliepie said:


> 4shared has been giving me a lot of trouble lately, and has been very unreliable, so I paid for a two year pro membership with photobucket and am slowly moving things there.  I'm leaving everything where it is in 4shared, so if you are having a hard time, it's probably their end.  Please, if there was something you needed let me know and I'll upload it to photobucket for you.    I think that I uploaded all of my Mickey heads already and am working on cruise stuff little by little.  Let me know if you need help finding anything.



*headdesk* I didn't look hard enough and see the sub-folders. I see them all now. You are the BEST!!!


----------



## twinnybelles

HI Chaoscent

Can you get me one with the Statue of Liberty that says: The Oberting Family Cruise  June 15 - 17th  New York and back  or New York to Nowhere...
something like that...Can I get it right away ??? ONLY 1 DAY LEFT !!!!! YAY !
If you can't I understand....


----------



## chaoscent

I am at work, I get home at 6 or 6:30.  I will do tonight before I got to bed, I promise.


----------



## doodles01

Hi.  

Was wondering if you might be able to make me the beach chairs with the lighthouse in the background.  We are on the Canadian Cruise on July 8th

There are 4 of us - I need 3 boys chairs and 1 girls....I'm not picky at all with the chair designs.  

Names would be: Lisa (for girl), Sean, TJ, Patrick (for the boys).

Thank you so much.  No rush at all!  I wish I could do this stuff myself


----------



## kmzito

milliepie said:


> No problem.





Millie, can you take the date off lady and the tramp as that is not our dates. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> [/URL]



Hi Millie-

Guess where I'm going?  We decided to be spontaneous and go to New York and make a long weekend out of it.  We're doing the 2 nite cruise to nowhere July 13-15 and staying a couple of nights with Ray's points and taking Michael to his first broadway show.

So could I get the namefills with:
Judy
Ray
Michael

Thanks so much.  Hope you're doing better.  I know I still have the November one to work on as well.  Saved all the ones you have done so far.  It's so hard to make my mind up-I'm so indecisive


----------



## Fºoºz

Hi Milliepie ...

Can I get the following (from 4shared) ... bedaypoohmh2 (Fºoºz)

From photobucket ...

Disney Fantasy 2012 Three Beach Chairs ...Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº & Dezi (are you able to put in small print under Dezi "Gone on my own holiday!")

This one is in the Itineraries section (not sure what it is called but here is the link to one of them http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=VinsonFamilyEasternitinerary.png ... 

Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº on the header
One with Sept 29 - Oct 6 2012 / Disney Fantasy Itinerary  / Western Caribbean (and in small print underneath "20th Anniversary Cruise" if possible) / Back 2 Back Cruisin'
The other with Oct 6 - 13 2012 / Disney Fantasy Itinerary / Eastern Caribbean (and in small print underneath "Fºoºz's Birthday Cruise" if possible) / Back 2 Back Cruisin'

Tigger Porthole - Sami-Jºoº

Winnie The Pooh Porthole -Fºoºz

Double Itinerary Porthole - (here is the link ... http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=HonerFamilyb2bporthole.jpg substituting Western Caribbean (Sept 29 - Oct 6) Eastern Caribbean (Oct 6 - 13), Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº

Stitch Porthole - Dezi (and in smaller print underneath ... Gone on my own holiday!)

On this one http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...y Heads/?action=view&current=bedaypoohmh2.png  Fºoºz's Birthday

On this one http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...eads/?action=view&current=LadyTrampdkblMH.png Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº (and in small print somewhere "Celebrating 20 years")

I was trying to get something unique for each of our B2B cruises so I hope that is not too much ... if so please let me know ...  There is no rush as we do not leave for a few more months yet ... thanks Millie.


----------



## milliepie

kmzito said:


> Millie, can you take the date off lady and the tramp as that is not our dates. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry about that.

P.s.  The date shill shows on the thumbnail pic for me, but it's not there, promise.


----------



## milliepie

amylia403 said:


> We would like to also give you a second degree.....for DISign Excellence
> 
> No rush at all, when ever you have time I was wondering if you could come up with something based on Alice in Wonderland and incorporate clocks, or the rabbits watch...etc. I was hoping to use something along those lines to invite our family to take a cruise next year together
> 
> Here are a couple you might be able to use.
> 
> Thanks love!


----------



## nhmomofson

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> Guess where I'm going?  We decided to be spontaneous and go to New York and make a long weekend out of it.  We're doing the 2 nite cruise to nowhere July 13-15 and staying a couple of nights with Ray's points and taking Michael to his first broadway show.
> 
> So could I get the namefills with:
> Judy
> Ray
> Michael
> 
> Thanks so much.  Hope you're doing better.  I know I still have the November one to work on as well.  Saved all the ones you have done so far.  It's so hard to make my mind up-I'm so indecisive



I have just decided to go on the 5 night canadian cruise that leave on Sunday.  Is there any way that I can get two names, like the ones above, before then for Ty and Ashley? If not, I totally understand.  Thanks, Kim


----------



## kmzito

milliepie said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> P.s.  The date shill shows on the thumbnail pic for me, but it's not there, promise.




THANK YOU SO MUCH FROM MY WHOLE FAMILY!!!!  You are so talented and generous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

debsters41 said:


> Hello!  Graduating with Honors is quite an achievement!  Kudos!
> 
> I was wondering if you or any DISigner could possibly make an itinerary map for the 7 night Med Cruise in 2013?  I know it is early, but I wouldn't want to wait until the last minute!   Thanks!



There are three I believe.  Is it the one going to Villefrance and Palma, or the one skipping Palma?  Or the other one which I can't remember right now...  Let me know and I'll make one up for you.


----------



## milliepie

jilljill said:


> It would be helpful for the disigners if you listed your ports.





debsters41 said:


> Thank you for this advice, I am sorry I did not mention them.. They are:
> 
> Aug 31 Sail away from Barcelona
> Sept. 1 at sea
> Sept. 2 Villefranche
> Sept. 3 La Spezia
> Sept. 4 Civitavecchia
> Sept. 5 Naples
> Sept. 6 at sea
> Sept. 7 Disembark at Barcelona
> 
> I would appreciate any map design, or Itinerary, or anything!  TIA!



Ahh,  I guess I should have read ahead.  I'll work on one for you soon.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMouser said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> Your designs are absolutely beautiful!  Congrats on your graduation & honors -you should be very proud!
> 
> Is there any chance you could make one of the graduation Mickey heads that says Congratulations Theresa?  And anything that you might have for a Magic cruise in September to Canada/New England (Peterson Family)?  I love all your designs so anything would be great!
> 
> Thank you so so much!



I know I posted your Mickey head, but I don't think I ever got these done for you.  Kind of the same, but different.


----------



## chaoscent

twinnybelles said:


> HI Chaoscent
> 
> Can you get me one with the Statue of Liberty that says: The Oberting Family Cruise June 15 - 17th New York and back or New York to Nowhere...
> something like that...Can I get it right away ??? ONLY 1 DAY LEFT !!!!! YAY !
> If you can't I understand....


 
three options















Let me know if you want changes I will be up for about another hour.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## twinnybelles

Thanks So Much Chaoscent !!!! They are all great ! I'll have a hard time deciding !!!


----------



## debsters41

milliepie said:


> Ahh,  I guess I should have read ahead.  I'll work on one for you soon.



Thank You!    I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ambria193

ambria193 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I need a little help I was looking designs for a sweet sixteen and 40 birthday celebration for my family, We planning to celebrate in a Disney Cruise in September 20 this year
> I really appreciate your help thank you very much
> 
> Our names
> Beda 40
> Ramon 40
> Jillian 16


----------



## ladypirate

ladypirate said:


> Hey Milliepie.  Here's some requests.  Our cruise is not until the end of July so we have some time.  We are doing the Eastern Fantasy July 28-Aug 4 (St Martin, St Thomas and CC and 3 days at sea (I think).   Hopefully these requests make sense, if not please let me know!
> 
> Do you have any of Phineas and Ferb snorkeling in Castaway Cay?  If not, anyone snorkeling there?  something like "1 day of summer vacation" if we can do P&F and if not, "we snorkeled on Castaway Cay"
> 
> Mickey ear of the Eastern Caribbean itinerary mh2jpg.
> 
> Portholes:
> Maggie - tinksailor
> Mom - tinkcoffeeveranda
> Dad - jedi mickey
> Olivia- minnie sailor (I think you have this one done in the completed folder for "Laurie" but i couldn't find the blank!)
> 
> Do you have any designs with anything Candace?
> 
> 2012 DCL with Fantasy - the Deer Family
> Fantasy 2012 1 jpg - Fantasy with the July 28- Aug 4 dates
> Family porthole - Deer Family
> 
> piratetinkerbell - Maggie
> piratetink6 - Olivia
> 
> girls having fun blank - Maggie & Olivia
> 
> If the shoe fits, run - Sarah
> I run like a princess -(rapunzel with the wild hair) Sarah can you add Castaway Cay 5k August 3 2012?
> 
> OMG, didn't reallize how much these kids requested.  let me know if these make sense or something else i should do to help you find these.
> 
> Also, on post #706, i found an old ****** design.  Is he still designing?  I would love to get that design in this itinerary for a FE idea...  Let me know.
> 
> Thanks Milliepie!



Millie- I'm not sure if you're at this page yet (pg 51, post 757), but if you have time, i need to order the itin ears for my FE gift I'm thinking like next week.  That's the mh2.jpg one I think.  Hope to see the rest soon too.  And hope that the Bells Palsy is resolving!  Thanks in advance!

Sarah


----------



## Blueyes87

Diane71969 said:


> Could I PLEASE get a St. Louis Cardinals Baseball Mickey Mouse Head made like the LA Angels one that you did?
> 
> I need 3 separate ones, 1 for Kyle, 1 for Larry and 1 for Ashley please!
> 
> Thank You SOOOOO much!!!!!
> Diane



Here you are...I went to go upload them last night but for some reason my computer wouldn't load disboards.


----------



## Blueyes87

coreysmom4 said:


> I have another favor to ask of you...
> 
> I love your Hawaiian hula Mickey Ears.  Can I have a purple one with Amy and a red one with Gloria?
> 
> I've seen surfboards on here but I don't recall where.  I would like a board with Corey and then a separate board with Bob.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> Amy



here are the ears but as far as the surfboards I believe your talking about Milliepie's design


----------



## Blueyes87

donnahill74 said:


> I LOVE this!  I would love if you could make us an OSU graphic for our cruise that we are leaving for NEXT WEEK!  Whooo hooo!
> 
> We'd like it to say "The Osten Family", and TWO for "The Valerio Family"
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!



Here are your MH I think this is what you were asking for...please let me know if I misunderstood your request


----------



## milliepie

Blueyes87 said:


> here are the ears but as far as the surfboards I believe your talking about Milliepie's design




Cute.   I hadn't seen those before.  For a minute I was thinking she was asking for one of mine (I have way too many Mickey Heads  ) Did you get to use those for your cruise?


----------



## Blueyes87

milliepie said:


> Cute.   I hadn't seen those before.  For a minute I was thinking she was asking for one of mine (I have way too many Mickey Heads  ) Did you get to use those for your cruise?



I know I had to think for a minute for what she was asking for  but yes we did use it for our cruise...even made one for my mom and my sister (who is single so I changed the flower side for her ) I didn't post these before and I really don't know why but I have several Hawaii ones and other ones that I don't post when I finish with them. 


So on a side note for everyone always check back cause I might have something new...I have some new ideas for the Hawaii cruise in Oct. after going on in April


----------



## coreysmom4

LOVE IT!!  Thank you so much! 



Blueyes87 said:


> here are the ears but as far as the surfboards I believe your talking about Milliepie's design


----------



## Diane71969

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are...I went to go upload them last night but for some reason my computer wouldn't load disboards.


Blueyes87,

Thank You sooooo much!  They are PRRFECT!


----------



## Diane71969

Blueyes87,

I'm having trouble downloading these to my photobucket, please leave these out here for a bit for me!

Thank You!!!
Diane


----------



## mdk2davis

Hi Millie,
I would like to request some designs from you... how do I go about doing this? 

Thank you
Dawn


----------



## staffieri

Not sure how this works or how I print them off after but would love your creative touch.

1. Would love a porthole or life preserver - Staffieri Family 2012
2.Would Love three Mickey Heads
    One Dodger baseball Mickey  -Bill
    One Minnie - Kimberly
    One Chip Dale and Rapunzel -Rebecca

Not sure how you can make that happen.

Thank you so much


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Millie- I'm not sure if you're at this page yet (pg 51, post 757), but if you have time, i need to order the itin ears for my FE gift I'm thinking like next week.  That's the mh2.jpg one I think.  Hope to see the rest soon too.  And hope that the Bells Palsy is resolving!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sarah



My face is starting to move again!    I still have a long way to go, but I have a little twitch at the corner of my mouth and the pain isn't as bad anymore. (except at night when I'm trying to sleep  )

I am on page 50 so I should have yours done today or tomorrow.


----------



## milliepie

mdk2davis said:


> Hi Millie,
> I would like to request some designs from you... how do I go about doing this?
> 
> Thank you
> Dawn



Just ask.  

Find a design you would like, or give me details of what you want and I'll get it done as soon as I can.  Please note that I do these in my free time, so it could take some time and I don't always get them done on time.  Just let me know the dates you need it for and I'll try really hard to finish on time.  Thanks.


----------



## Kdway

Hi there! I am hoping to get a couple of Mickey heads done for our Oct 2012 cruise.  

1. Greenbay Packers
2. Miami Dolphins
3. Miami Heat
4. University of Miami Football (Miami Fla)

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> My face is starting to move again!    I still have a long way to go, but I have a little twitch at the corner of my mouth and the pain isn't as bad anymore. (except at night when I'm trying to sleep  )
> 
> I am on page 50 so I should have yours done today or tomorrow.



Thanks Millie!  At least from what i understand about BP is that unlike a stroke, i do believe most everyone recovers from the paralysis so that's all promising!

Can't wait to see what the designs look like!

Sarah


----------



## Blueyes87

Kdway said:


> Hi there! I am hoping to get a couple of Mickey heads done for our Oct 2012 cruise.
> 
> 1. Greenbay Packers
> 2. Miami Dolphins
> 3. Miami Heat
> 4. University of Miami Football (Miami Fla)
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Are these for me? if so do you want a names on these?


----------



## chaoscent

M- Glad you are starting to get movement, sorry you are still getting pain Penny


----------



## Cibahwewah

Milliepie, your work is awesome. Hope you are feeling well soon. If you have a chance, will you do a magnet disign for our September Dream Cruise? We are the Mink Family, and anything with a Stitch.  We are 4 big Stitch fans! Can't wait to see him on board! Thanks.


----------



## debsters41

milliepie said:


> My face is starting to move again!    I still have a long way to go, but I have a little twitch at the corner of my mouth and the pain isn't as bad anymore. (except at night when I'm trying to sleep  )
> 
> I am on page 50 so I should have yours done today or tomorrow.



I am sure I am not alone in wishing you a full recovery as soon as possible!


----------



## milliepie

platinumcruzer said:


> Millipie or Blueyes.
> 
> Hello to both of you...I was wondering if either of you have done anything or would be willing to create something featuring Minnie from the Fantasy along with the peacock theme that is used in the atrium....I know anything that you come up with would be fantastic as always...
> Thanks for considering this for me



Here is one from me.


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Millie- I'm not sure if you're at this page yet (pg 51, post 757), but if you have time, i need to order the itin ears for my FE gift I'm thinking like next week.  That's the mh2.jpg one I think.  Hope to see the rest soon too.  And hope that the Bells Palsy is resolving!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sarah



I still have a few to do, but I know you needed the Mickey head so I'm posting that and a few others I did for you.  I'll be back with the rest soon.


----------



## milliepie

nhmomofson said:


> I have just decided to go on the 5 night canadian cruise that leave on Sunday.  Is there any way that I can get two names, like the ones above, before then for Ty and Ashley? If not, I totally understand.  Thanks, Kim



Did you leave yet?  Hope you have fun!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> Guess where I'm going?  We decided to be spontaneous and go to New York and make a long weekend out of it.  We're doing the 2 nite cruise to nowhere July 13-15 and staying a couple of nights with Ray's points and taking Michael to his first broadway show.
> 
> So could I get the namefills with:
> Judy
> Ray
> Michael
> 
> Thanks so much.  Hope you're doing better.  I know I still have the November one to work on as well.  Saved all the ones you have done so far.  It's so hard to make my mind up-I'm so indecisive



Oh, how fun!  You still have plenty of time until November, take your time.  Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## milliepie

ambria193 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I need a little help I was looking designs for a sweet sixteen and 40 birthday celebration for my family, We planning to celebrate in a Disney Cruise in September 20 this year
> I really appreciate your help thank you very much
> 
> Our names
> Beda 40
> Ramon 40
> Jillian 16



Here are some that I have in my files.  Do you all have any favorite characters or looking for a specific style or is it anything goes?


----------



## ambria193

Thank you very much !!  This is perfect


----------



## Kdway

Blueyes87 said:


> Are these for me? if so do you want a names on these?



Yes Blueyes! Sorry about that.  Could you add "The Welsh Family" to all of them?  Thank you so much!


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> I still have a few to do, but I know you needed the Mickey head so I'm posting that and a few others I did for you.  I'll be back with the rest soon.



Love them do far, will definitely use the ears itin for the FE!  One additional thing please...can we have the P&F snorkel one personalized.  It's so awesome we want to make sure it doesn't get stolen (not that people on DCL cruises do that sort of thing...).  Can we get it to say The Deer Family?  Thanks bunches!!


----------



## luv2cruisedisney

Hi Milliepie

Do you create your own character clipart? I like to customize your blanks on my own but have not been able to find the characters that you use. Do ou have a file of the characters posted online?

p.s. You do wonderful work and I hope you are feeling better


----------



## ayshao

Milliepie
I would love the mickey and Minnie plates too for my family.  They are so cute!
Can I have these names. We leave next wednesday.

Minie-
Norma  
Alexis  
Aysha 
Emily
Chelsey

Mickey-
Chad
Cole
Doug
Mason 
Carson

Thanks


----------



## chaoscent

Loved the peacock one.  Penny


----------



## Jeff Spencer

milliepie said:


> Here is the blank for you.



Would you please update this and change the spelling on Cartagena?  Thanks so much!


----------



## aafdmom

Hi Millie
wondering if you have a design for the grand slam club?  I have seen one on the boards but didnt know if you could personalize that one or you have your own?

Thanks


Sue


----------



## disney debi

Hi Millie,

Your designs are absolutely beautiful and it is wonderful that you share your amazing talent to spread so much joy to others!  I was wondering if I might have a few requests when you have time.  I am glad to hear you are starting to feel better and hope things clear up quickly for you.

Disney Magic 2012 beach chairs with clouds  - John and Debi

Mickey and Minnie sunset beach walk  John and Debi Celebrating 7 Magical years

Lady and the tramp Disney Magic John and Debi

And then if you could do a Disney Magic itinerary 8/17/12 - 8/25/12
( I need to print this as a 5x7 to put in fe gift )
 New York City, sea, sea, Nassau, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral Walt Disney World Resort, sea, sea, New York City

Thank you,
Debi


----------



## Hazeleyes536

reposting cause i think my post got over looked!

Id love something cute with beach chairs with our names one it
Mitch
Jennie
MJ 
Reagan

Would also love something with donald and daisy in swim gear maybe? Pluto with a life ring? 

and somethign with Mickey and UGA football. GO DAWGS!

ETA: were on the Dream in December and the wonder to Alaska next July!
would also LOVE a minnie/Mickey in some alaskan gear!


----------



## twopeasonepod

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all you have done for everybody. I know someone with BP, so can most definitely empathize and wish you a speedy recovery. Take good care of yourself. 

We are fortunate enough to have kids (who although have fairly uncommon names), whose names have already been posted in your shared files. I thought I had read somewhere that you weren't taking any new orders?  Or maybe that was awhile ago?  No worries, we are perfectly happy with the offerings in the archives. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

Kdway said:


> Yes Blueyes! Sorry about that.  Could you add "The Welsh Family" to all of them?  Thank you so much!



Here you are


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

Hi Disigners,
I'm hoping that I don't ruffle any feathers here. We leave this Friday for 7 day Fantasy Western.  I was hoping that I may be able to bump up towards the front of the line?  My request was #833 on page 56.

I understand if there's a line and I'm out of luck, but was just hoping!  

Thanks again to all of you generous Disigners!


----------



## cctimmom

Does anyone have the ability to make what looks like a postmark?

I'm looking for one that says something along the lines of Bahamas as the place of origin and the dates of July 27-August 1, 2012

THANK YOU!


----------



## tripster222

milliepie said:


> My face is starting to move again!    I still have a long way to go, but I have a little twitch at the corner of my mouth and the pain isn't as bad anymore. (except at night when I'm trying to sleep  )
> 
> I am on page 50 so I should have yours done today or tomorrow.



Glad to hear you're doing better Milliepie.


----------



## Blueyes87

cctimmom said:


> Does anyone have the ability to make what looks like a postmark?
> 
> I'm looking for one that says July 27, 2012 (Disney Dream could be the "from")... and one that says August 1, 2012 (Bahamas could be the "from")
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Or... it could be just ONE that says something along the lines of Bahamas - July 27-August 1, 2012



Was this something like you were looking for? Or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

milliepie said:


> My face is starting to move again!    I still have a long way to go, but I have a little twitch at the corner of my mouth and the pain isn't as bad anymore. (except at night when I'm trying to sleep  )
> 
> I am very happy to hear that.  My thoughts are with you and I wish you a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## cctimmom

thank you so much Blueyes!


----------



## doodles01

Hi Millie, 

Sorry to be a pest but I just wanted to check if you will be able to get to my request on page 77, post 1142.  Just checking as we leave July 8.

Don't even need the names on it, just the chairs would be great! 

I hope you are feeling better. Thank you!!!


----------



## ATLMinnie

Blueeyes,
I really love your sports theme Mickey heads! They are AWESOME! 

Could you make one of Ohio State with "The Dye Family" in it?

Also, I didn't see one for the Dallas Cowboys, but I'm wondering if you could make one and have the name "Adam" in it?

I also really love the Mademoiselle Minnie one for the Fantasy! Could you add the date September 14, 2013? 

I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Blueyes87

ATLMinnie said:


> Blueeyes,
> I really love your sports theme Mickey heads! They are AWESOME!
> 
> Could you make one of Ohio State with "The Dye Family" in it?
> 
> Also, I didn't see one for the Dallas Cowboys, but I'm wondering if you could make one and have the name "Adam" in it?
> 
> I also really love the Mademoiselle Minnie one for the Fantasy! Could you add the date September 14, 2013?
> 
> I would really appreciate it!



Here you are...Hope they work for you


----------



## milliepie

aafdmom said:


> Hi Millie
> wondering if you have a design for the grand slam club?  I have seen one on the boards but didnt know if you could personalize that one or you have your own?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi there.  I think the one you have seen is the one that Blueyes does.  I don't have one of those.  If you post your info, I'm sure she will help you out with personalization.


----------



## milliepie

doodles01 said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Sorry to be a pest but I just wanted to check if you will be able to get to my request on page 77, post 1142.  Just checking as we leave July 8.
> 
> Don't even need the names on it, just the chairs would be great!
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. Thank you!!!



Not a pest at all.  I don't mind a little bump especially when someone is leaving soon.  Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Maleficent's Dad said:


> Hi Disigners,
> I'm hoping that I don't ruffle any feathers here. We leave this Friday for 7 day Fantasy Western.  I was hoping that I may be able to bump up towards the front of the line?  My request was #833 on page 56.
> 
> I understand if there's a line and I'm out of luck, but was just hoping!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you generous Disigners!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

cruiz30 said:


> Hi
> 
> We will be cruising in November 2012. I have a few requests which I would love if you could complete. I hope I requested these correctly.
> 
> 1. honerfamilyadventure2.jpg- back2back
> * changes The Crusin' Cousins-Disney Dream November 2012 Back2Back
> and if possible add some characters. The cousins consist of 3 boys and 1 girl.
> 
> 2. Pirateslairdream.jpg. Crusin' Cousins Disney Dream November 2012
> 
> 3. 5 beachchair.jpg- I only need 4 chairs- 3 boys 1 girl- cruisin' cousins Disney Dream November 2012.
> 
> I hope I made this clear to understand. If you have any problems feel free to pm me.
> 
> Thanks for your time and dedication to Disney Travelers.



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

fantasybound said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> Congrats on the graduation. Wondering if your degree was in graphic arts. You are a truly talented designer.
> 
> My daughter Diana collects snow globes and I just saw the Mickey head Snow globe with the ship magnet. If at all possible I'd like to request one with her name. We are sailing on the eastern Carribean Fantasy June 30.
> 
> This is our third Disney cruise and we have never participated in the door magnet decorations before.   We are so excited to have our door stand out this time. I've made a few with blanks but haven't been successful with the Disney font yet.  A professional one would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It is actually not in graphic arts.  Just a hobby that I really enjoy doing, but thank you.  

Here is your globe.  I hope it's the right one.  If not, please let me know and I'll try again.


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.




Could I please have this graphic with The Ball Family, Disney Wonder, May 2013?

Corinna


----------



## milliepie

Disneyfun1 said:


> Hi, was wondering if you can make a few for us.
> 
> Cruise mickey ears with june 24-29, 2012 and disney dream on it
> 
> a mickey ears with disney dream, june 24-29, 2012 and podcast cruise 3.0 on it-anything you can think of, or even a different design than mickey ears?
> 
> beach chairs with Art, Lisa and Meghan on them, or anything related
> 
> porthole or mickey head with name Art on it, any design
> 
> porthole or mickey head with name Lisa on it, any design, she loves eeyore
> 
> Mickey head with name Meghan on it,she loves belle
> 
> something with Happy Birthday Art on it, turning 46 on June 24(mickey head, porthole, anything at all)
> 
> thanks so much for anything you are able to do for us!
> 
> thanks!



Here you go.    ETA:  Wasn't sure what to do for the podcast one, so I kept it simple.  I can change colors or turn it into a Mickey head if you want something else.


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

milliepie said:


> Here you go.


 
THANK YOU!!!

These are perfect!


----------



## michigan829

Blueyes87 said:


> and this is for nursesami...I think this is what you wanted



Blueyes87

Was wondering if you could make this magnet for us, only with Michigan Wolverines Football instead of Auburn and our family name is Webster.  This would mean so much.  Thanks for your time and consideration.  You really have a gift!

~Caroline


----------



## Disneyfun1

milliepie said:


> Here you go.    ETA:  Wasn't sure what to do for the podcast one, so I kept it simple.  I can change colors or turn it into a Mickey head if you want something else.



thank you so much, these are wonderful! just in time too! we leave on friday!!

you are wonderful!


----------



## ATLMinnie

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are...Hope they work for you




Oh my gosh, those are so FANTASTIC! My husband is going to love the Dallas Cowboys one! He doesn't know it's being made, so I'm hoping he'll be surprised. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Sorry for the late request, but if at all possible would love a few designs for our upcoming cruise.  My DD and her DBF just graduated from college..it's the first sailing for him and we want to make him feel welcome with his own name tag and also some special magnets for their cabin as a surprise.  Will describe them as best I can.
> 
> 1.  DCL Name Tag with:  SCOTT
> 
> 2.  CC Beach Chairs with Disney Fantasy 2012 and chairs with: Alix (Pink Polka Dot) and Scott (you can choose color)
> 
> 3.  The Lifesaver Ring with Mickey and Minnie (Mickey is giving Minnie flowers) to read Disney Fantasy and on the bottom with the heart in between their names:  Alix, Scott
> 
> This one is for my son who is a big *lacrosse player*.  He's 16 but never too old for a special magnet.  Not sure if you have a lacrosse player but will leave the design up to you.  If you could personalize it with his name, *Andrew*, and his team name, *Cougars Lacrosse*, his jersey number, *4*, and their colors are *red, white and blue*.
> 
> Your work is just fabulous and I very much appreciate you doing these great DISigns.  Thank you so much in advance, Milliepie!!



Hi Millie!  So sorry to be a pest, but we leave on Friday....any chance you might have time to do these for us?  

If not, I understand.  Thanks so much for everything you do!


----------



## adznyfan

hi millipie

i LOVE the podcast design with mickey ears on the ship - is there any way to do the design with the fantasy and aug 4-11 for the dates?  

would it also be possible to do the capt mickey in a porthole without a name?

thanks so much!!!!

cindy


----------



## Diane71969

I am sooooo glad to hear that you are improving - you have been in my thoughts and prayers!  I will continue to keep you there as well and look forward to hearing more good news as you improve.

Could I please get:

Mickey head Snow globe with the ship magnet with my name Diane for Sailing on the Eastern Carribean Fantasy.

The Minnie Peacock Magnet Design - 1 for Diane, 1 for Lisa and 1 for Ashley

Thank you VERY much!
Diane


----------



## milliepie

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Hi Millie!  So sorry to be a pest, but we leave on Friday....any chance you might have time to do these for us?
> 
> If not, I understand.  Thanks so much for everything you do!



No worries.  I will post these for you when I get home.


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

milliepie said:


> No worries.  I will post these for you when I get home.



You are the BEST!!  Thank you Millie!


----------



## thundrmtn

Hi Milliepie I am so glad to see you back on here!  I wish you the best with your recovery.  

We are going on our Fantasy cruise next Friday.  We are going with some new great friends we met on last year's cruise.  I wanted to surprise them with some magnets.  I know this is last minute and if you can't get to them, I completely understand.  I'm looking forward to using the one's you made for my family again this year.  

Mickey license plate- William
Minnie Fantasy peacock themed head- Corrie
Anything with Jack Sparrow (name fill?)- Harris
DCL Name Tags- Wilmo, Coco, Hailey, Harris
Anything that you can put "H Vacation" and June 30-July 7 2012

Thanks so much!


----------



## J & C's Mom

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millie - you rock!  I love them.  Can you also do a name tag for my daughter Julia?  She was left out of the list.  We head out to Florida on this Thursday, so if you can print out one for her, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thanks again, Nicole


----------



## Kdway

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Wow! These are so awesome!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kdway

Blueyes,

I was just looking at all of your work on photo bucket. AMAZING!!  You just did 4 awesome Mickey heads for me and I hate to ask for more but...lol! I was wondering if you could do your tinker bell spreading pixie dust into a name for my girls. Kyleigh on one and Kirsten on another. Thank you so much!


----------



## fantasybound

milliepie said:


> It is actually not in graphic arts.  Just a hobby that I really enjoy doing, but thank you.
> 
> Here is your globe.  I hope it's the right one.  If not, please let me know and I'll try again.



It's absolutely perfect. And much appreciated.


----------



## jfahome

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw these, thank you so much! I love them!!
> 
> Can I make another request? Could I get this design with Belle and the name Elizabeth?
> Meghanbellemh.jpg
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Blueyes87

michigan829 said:


> Blueyes87
> 
> Was wondering if you could make this magnet for us, only with Michigan Wolverines Football instead of Auburn and our family name is Webster.  This would mean so much.  Thanks for your time and consideration.  You really have a gift!
> 
> ~Caroline



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

Kdway said:


> Blueyes,
> 
> I was just looking at all of your work on photo bucket. AMAZING!!  You just did 4 awesome Mickey heads for me and I hate to ask for more but...lol! I was wondering if you could do your tinker bell spreading pixie dust into a name for my girls. Kyleigh on one and Kirsten on another. Thank you so much!



No problem


----------



## milliepie

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Hi Millie!  So sorry to be a pest, but we leave on Friday....any chance you might have time to do these for us?
> 
> If not, I understand.  Thanks so much for everything you do!



Here are these three for now.  I'm working on a Lacrosse one and will be done tomorrow.


----------



## michigan829

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thank you so very much!  This is more than I even dreamed!  Thanks for sharing your talent with the rest of us.  This will be on our two stateroom doors, hanging there with pride!


----------



## doodles01

milliepie said:


> Not a pest at all.  I don't mind a little bump especially when someone is leaving soon.  Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!! I really appreciate it   LOVE IT!!!
> Thanks again - take care.


----------



## michigan829

Not to sound too silly, but, how does one go about cutting out the completed designs for stateroom magnets??  I just had an awesome one made for me (shout out to Blueyes, you rock!!).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

milliepie said:


> Here are these three for now.  I'm working on a Lacrosse one and will be done tomorrow.



Yay!  Millie these are fantastic!!  Thank you SO much!  They will be so surprised and love them.  Can't wait to see Andrew's lax magnet too...can't thank you enough


----------



## milliepie

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Yay!  Millie these are fantastic!!  Thank you SO much!  They will be so surprised and love them.  Can't wait to see Andrew's lax magnet too...can't thank you enough



My pleasure.


----------



## michigan829

michigan829 said:


> Not to sound too silly, but, how does one go about cutting out the completed designs for stateroom magnets??  I just had an awesome one made for me (shout out to Blueyes, you rock!!).  Thanks in advance!



OK, I figured this out and everything's A-OK, now!


----------



## jfahome

Hi, could I request this disign with "Our Fantasy, Mother & Daughter cruise". You can arrange it however you'd like, but something like that? 2012 is still ok though. 

DisneyFantasyvacation4.jpg or http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=DisneyFantasyvacation4.jpg

Could I also get one like this but with Belle only. And maybe say, Elizabeth on it and Welcome Aboard?

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=preserverBeautyandBeast.png

Thanks!


----------



## nymets

Hi
I was wondering if i could get lady and the tramp for 35 years 
thank you
thanks


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.



OMG!!  LOVE IT!!  You're a genius Millie!  Thank you, thank you!!  This is awesome and Mickey looks so fierce!  lol!


----------



## RN_Mom

So we have decided on a last minute NY to Canada cruise in a few weeks and of course  my DD cant not have her door decorated(okay I cant not decorate)  Could I please request the following:
  -Post 1153 w/ SoL/NYC Pic  New york to Canada July 15-20th. Voies Family
  -A Congrats Randy Class of 2012 Mickey head
  -Any Happy 6th Birthday Bryanna signs(would like a few if easy): would be EXTRA special if someone had something Spiderman(SHES CRAZY OVER HIM)
   -Post 1152: Voies Family NY-Canada July 15th-20th
   -Post 1144  SoL/Minnie name fills for Mommy and Bryanna and a Capt Mickey name fill for Daddy.  Disney Magic

Help with any of these would be super!  Thanks you for always giving our cruises that extra special touch!


----------



## jazmyin

Milliepie, Once again thank you for the magnets you had done for me! I am writting to you wishing you all the best in your recovery! You do so much for all of us that I wish we could do something for you! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## twopeasonepod

michigan829 said:


> OK, I figured this out and everything's A-OK, now!



I didn't.    Can someone describe?  Or am I just hacking it with a pair of Fiskars?


----------



## moremouse

MILLIEPIE

You are so awesome!  I was wondering if I could get a few personalized.  I would be forever grateful.  If you can't that's fine.  I just really wanted you to know how fabulous you are.  

Pirate Princess MH - Tricia
Pirate Head Band MH2 - Tom
DCL Name Tags with the Fantasy wording across the bottom - same names

and

MM Beach Walk with same names in the hearts and Disney Fantasy at the top.

Trish


----------



## milliepie

J & C's Mom said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millie - you rock!  I love them.  Can you also do a name tag for my daughter Julia?  She was left out of the list.  We head out to Florida on this Thursday, so if you can print out one for her, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thanks again, Nicole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry if you left already.  The time is just flying by!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cmbar

BLueEyes!  I love your Football Magnets.  Is there any way you can do two designs for our family?

One with "Brian" in the middle with a Baltimore Ravens theme

and One with "Andrew" in the middle with a Carolina Panthers theme?

I would be so greatful!! The boys would be thrilled.


----------



## milliepie

Jeff Spencer said:


> Would you please update this and change the spelling on Cartagena?  Thanks so much!



Oops, fixed it.


----------



## Blueyes87

Cmbar said:


> BLueEyes!  I love your Football Magnets.  Is there any way you can do two designs for our family?
> 
> One with "Brian" in the middle with a Baltimore Ravens theme
> 
> and One with "Andrew" in the middle with a Carolina Panthers theme?
> 
> I would be so greatful!! The boys would be thrilled.



Here you are


----------



## LWQuestie

I'd like to request four DCL nametag graphics, please.

If possible, could the text at the bottom reference the Magic (instead of the Fantasy that I see toward the end of this thread)?

Erin    Jan     Marie     Joan

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cmbar

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



They are awesome!!  Thank you so much!!!!!  I can't wait to put them on the door next weekend!!!!


----------



## michigan829

Blueyes87,

I know you just made a fantastic Michigan Football Mickey magnet for us and was wondering if i could bother you for a few more items?  If so, here is my wish list:

Grumpy magnet with the name:  Delos

Tod (from Fox and the Hound) magnet with the name:  Jessie

Chip 'n Dale with the name:  Amanda

Please let me know if any of these are possible and thanks for consideration!

~Caroline


----------



## milliepie

debsters41 said:


> Thank you for this advice, I am sorry I did not mention them.. They are:
> 
> Aug 31 Sail away from Barcelona
> Sept. 1 at sea
> Sept. 2 Villefranche
> Sept. 3 La Spezia
> Sept. 4 Civitavecchia
> Sept. 5 Naples
> Sept. 6 at sea
> Sept. 7 Disembark at Barcelona
> 
> I would appreciate any map design, or Itinerary, or anything!  TIA!



Here is the MH itinerary.


----------



## milliepie

tootsiemr said:


> IM GOING ON THE DISNEY FANTASY 2013 CRUISE AND I NEED SOME CUTE STUFF ME (NATASHA) AND DBF (WILLIAM) ARE CELEBRATING 11 YEARS CAN U DO SOMETHING CUTE FOR US
> 
> AND ALSO MAYBE AN ITINERARY OF THE APRIL 20-27TH DISNEY FANTASY WESTERN CARIBBEAN CRUISE MAYBE ON A MICKEY EARS ???
> 
> I LOVE ALL CHARACTERS I JUST WANT A FEW DIFFERENT IDEAS?? THANKYOU!!!!
> 
> THIS IS THE ITINERARY FOR APRIL 20-27 EASTERN CARIBBEAN CRUISE
> Day  Port  Ashore  Onboard
> 1  Port Canaveral, Florida  —  3:45 p.m.
> 2  At Sea  —  —
> 3  At Sea  —  —
> 4  St. Thomas/St. John, U.S. Virgin Islands  8:00 a.m.  5:30 p.m.
> 5  San Juan, Puerto Rico  8:00 a.m.  4:30 p.m.
> 6  At Sea  —  —
> 7  Castaway Cay  9:45 a.m.  4:30 p.m.
> 8  Port Canaveral, Florida  7:30 a.m.  —



Here is a MH itinerary and I think I posted the chairs already, but here they are again just in case you didn't get them.


----------



## milliepie

son3disfan said:


> hi MILLIEPIE!
> 
> Wonderful designs!
> Would you be able to make this one for our upcoming Alaska cruise with our dates?
> I love this one:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/bhre7-tA/Wonder_Alaska_Cruise_August_30.html?
> 
> ( cruise ship with the date in the top corner!)
> Our sail date is Aug. 26th, 2013.
> Thank you for your kindness!
> Your designs are so creative. I wish I could do them myself but unfortunately, i am not creative at all!
> 
> Also this cruise is a celebration of our 20th Wedding anniversary.
> I saw designs for 10 years, and 15 years but not 20. Anything you might be able to do for us?
> ( Mike and Sonya)
> I like this one:http://www.4shared.com/photo/CBCpW7hN/Adam_Tammy_10_years_mm.html
> Or this one
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/LZbxVApx/Anniversary_mm_sunset_porthole.html
> But With 20 years ??? Or anything else...not picky. Your designs are all amazing! We have previous cruise magnets on our fridge!
> 
> Thanks so much! And congrats to you on your high Honours.!You should be so proud of that accomplishment! Wow. What an achievement!



Thank you.  
Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

alyssasmommy said:


> I would love to have
> 
> Beach chairs with Disney Fantasy  on top.
> Elizabeth Jose and Alyssa  on the chairs
> Gang porthole that says The Goncalves
> 
> Thanks for bringing Happiness to all



You didn't mention a date, so I hope these are not too late.  Thanks for waiting.


----------



## LuvDisney09

I am surprising my dd with a visit to BBB then lunch at CRT do u have anything I can give her that is like a very special invitation? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Princess Bette

Hi Milliepie!

Love all your designs - great work!  My MIL is taking her 4 younger grandkids on a cruise on the Dream in March.  I think she and the 4 kids will be in one stateroom most nights.  My DH and I will be in another and another adult child and her DH will be in another.  Can you create a design for my  MIL's stateroom that includes her and the kids.  They call her "MawMaw", the kids are Tiara, Tatum(girl), Connor, and Peyton (boy).  Any designs you come up with will be much appreciated!  Hope you a doing better!


----------



## Pawleys4

I am so frustrated!  Rather than ask for help, I've been trying to design my own design for a magnet.  I have spent hours and still can't do it!  Would anyone like to take a stab at a design with Wall-E... maybe Wall-E with a Mickey Mouse ears hat... that says "Wall-E's friend... James"  ???     I would be so appreciative!


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Hey Milliepie.  Here's some requests.  Our cruise is not until the end of July so we have some time.  We are doing the Eastern Fantasy July 28-Aug 4 (St Martin, St Thomas and CC and 3 days at sea (I think).   Hopefully these requests make sense, if not please let me know!
> 
> Do you have any of Phineas and Ferb snorkeling in Castaway Cay?  If not, anyone snorkeling there?  something like "1 day of summer vacation" if we can do P&F and if not, "we snorkeled on Castaway Cay"
> 
> Mickey ear of the Eastern Caribbean itinerary mh2jpg.
> 
> Portholes:
> Maggie - tinksailor
> Mom - tinkcoffeeveranda
> Dad - jedi mickey
> Olivia- minnie sailor (I think you have this one done in the completed folder for "Laurie" but i couldn't find the blank!)
> 
> Do you have any designs with anything Candace?
> 
> 2012 DCL with Fantasy - the Deer Family
> Fantasy 2012 1 jpg - Fantasy with the July 28- Aug 4 dates
> Family porthole - Deer Family
> 
> piratetinkerbell - Maggie
> piratetink6 - Olivia
> 
> girls having fun blank - Maggie & Olivia
> 
> If the shoe fits, run - Sarah
> I run like a princess -(rapunzel with the wild hair) Sarah can you add Castaway Cay 5k August 3 2012?
> 
> OMG, didn't reallize how much these kids requested.  let me know if these make sense or something else i should do to help you find these.
> 
> Also, on post #706, i found an old ****** design.  Is he still designing?  I would love to get that design in this itinerary for a FE idea...  Let me know.
> 
> Thanks Milliepie!



Here are the rest of your requests.  I hope I didn't miss any, but please let me know if I did.


----------



## jas0202

I know I have seen them before, on magnets and such, but I can't find a DISigner on the thread that has them.  We are going to make a photo puzzle and have the kids do a scavenger hunt for the pieces to tell them we are cruising!  Any help would be appreciated...thanks!

In case it matters, looking for Fantasy Eastern itinerary with cc, st Thomas and st Maarten.


----------



## Diane71969

Could I please get a Notre Dame Football Mickeyhead for Bryan?

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Pawleys4 said:


> I am so frustrated!  Rather than ask for help, I've been trying to design my own design for a magnet.  I have spent hours and still can't do it!  Would anyone like to take a stab at a design with Wall-E... maybe Wall-E with a Mickey Mouse ears hat... that says "Wall-E's friend... James"  ???     I would be so appreciative!



My try for you.


----------



## milliepie

mickeyluv said:


> You are absolutley so wonderful for helping me out in this short of notice  !  I really appreciate you helping me help my sister and brother-in-law!
> 
> We are cruising the Magic out of NY in August and you DO NOT have to get these to me anytime soon but I do like the glitter moon design but could you put Magic instead of Fantasy with the dates of August 17-25, 2012?
> 
> There is also one that I've seen you do for others that is a Mickeyhead with Minnie dressed as the Statue of Liberty that I would love to have but I'm not sure if you have that as a blank or not.
> 
> Like I said these are NO rush what so ever so you can put me in line behind your other requests!  thanks again so very much!!
> 
> Pam



I had two Minnie liberty mickey heads, so I posted both blanks for you.


----------



## milliepie

asmith1113 said:


> Would like to request these for our July '12 cruise.  Thanks a million in advance!
> 
> July 7-14, 2012 Fantasy Itinerary in the Mickey Map ears as in link
> Port Canaveral, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands, Costa Maya, Mexico, Cozumel, Mexico, Castaway Cay
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/WTEQGuy3/june_15_fantasy_eastern_caribb.html
> 
> Castaway Cay Beach Chairs with Fantasy 2012, John, Amy, Zach
> 
> Grand Slam Club, Smith Family, Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy.
> 
> Again, thank you so much!



The Grand Slam one is not mine, but I'm sure Blueyes has already gotten to it.  She's quick.


----------



## milliepie

nymets said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if you could do me one for NY Mets and NY Yankees
> going on a cruise in July Also can you do the mickey ears with the statue of liberty
> thank you very much



Here are the ones that I have for the Mets and Yankees.  I posted a couple of blank Statue of Liberty Minnie mh's a few posts up.


----------



## milliepie

robinpgma said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> I was wondering if you could do a few Fantasy life preservers:
> Disney Fantasy - blank
> 2013   (Similar to DCL Fantasy 2012 preserver)
> 2013   (Similar to 2011Magicmickeyminniepreserver)
> 
> Thank you so much.....
> 
> Robin


----------



## jilljill

LuvDisney09 said:


> I am surprising my dd with a visit to BBB then lunch at CRT do u have anything I can give her that is like a very special invitation?
> Thanks in advance!!



Have a look over on the Creative Disigns Forums.  I would think there has to be something over there that you are looking for.


----------



## milliepie

lisa702 said:


> Dear Milliepie
> I am hoping you wouldn't mind designing me a name fill for Skylar or Skye filled with Rapunzel. We sail 7/7/12. Thank you!



Don't mind at all.


----------



## Pinkandproud

Hi Millie!
Glad you are feeling better! Been researching the graphic link for days. Can you help me with the following, please?

Going on the Wonder to Alaska, Aug. 6-13, 2012. Name of cruise group is Mickey's Alaskan Adventure. Can we get the Mickey ears with the ship coming out, with the Cruising to Alaska in one ear and the Mickey's Alaskan Adventure in the other and our date on the head? We are going to use these for our group t-shirts.

Also would like:
Porthole Mickey & Friends-Disney Wonder 2012, The Harpenau Family
Princess Mickey Head-Laci
Cars Mickey Head 50th Bday-Jerry
Minnie Mouse Mickey head pink-Shelly

Do you do the Auto filled names? If so, can you do:
Jerry - in Grumpy
Laci - in Princesses
Shelly - in Pink Mini Mouse

DCL name tags for our shirts. Do you have something with the Wonder referenced? If not the Dreams one is fine.
Shelly
Jerry 
Laci

Thank you so much!


----------



## debsters41

milliepie said:


> Here is the MH itinerary.



Thank You!   It is exactly what I was looking for.  I marvel at how you can keep up with all the requests!  Hope  you are feeling better!


----------



## lisa702

milliepie said:


> Don't mind at all.


Thank you so much! Skylar will love it!


----------



## Pawleys4

milliepie said:


> My try for you.



These are PERFECT!  How in the world can you do these?  And do them so quickly?  I spent HOURS and could not do it!  You are the best!  So many thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMeidak

Hi Millie,

So so sorry for bothering you, I'm just wondering what page you're up to on your designs? I'm on page 73, but I want something added to my original request. Sooooo sorry for being such a bother.

Best wishes,
Sinitta


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> Here are the rest of your requests.  I hope I didn't miss any, but please let me know if I did.



Millie - these are great!  The only ones missing are the group of ones listed after Candace - it think the 2012 DCL with Fantasy - the Deer Family and the family porthole.  

And one last thing - Candace one is great.  that's for me.  I think i'd like on it.  "Mom IS Candace"  or something like that?  i love them.  Now gotta go buy my magnet paper and get to work!

Sarah


----------



## son3disfan

MILLIEPIE,
Awesome! As they always are! I am so grateful!
Thank you.


----------



## Melis

I would like to get the following for our July 21st cruise:

Disney Fantasy 2012 beach chairs- Mike, Melissa, Rylan & Keegan
Gang Porthole- The Foys
Fantasy Life Preserver 2012
Mickey Head with Pluto character & name Rylan
Mickey Head with Mickey character & name Mike
Minnie Head with bow and Minnie character & name Keegan
Mickey Head with Daisy bow, daisy character & name Melissa 
Philadelphia Phillies Mickey Head

If you can do these, that would be great.  I truly appreciate it.  Your design are amazing.

Melissa


----------



## asmith1113

I thought I might have asked too late, so was super happy to see these today.  Thank you so very much!


----------



## son3disfan

BLUEEYES:

Hi there!

I would like to request an anniversary magnet design from you too ( MILLIEPIE  just completed one for us and I didn't realize you had wedding/ anniversary  ones too! I thought yours were more sports related. What a pleasant surprise!)

I really like this one


http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a...nt=jillanmichaelship1.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

And if I could have :
 Sonya & Mike
20 WONDERful Years    (as we  will be sailing on the Wonder...)
1993-2013

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jeff Spencer

milliepie said:


> Oops, fixed it.



Wonderful. Thank you so much milliepie!


----------



## milliepie

MissMeidak said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> So so sorry for bothering you, I'm just wondering what page you're up to on your designs? I'm on page 73, but I want something added to my original request. Sooooo sorry for being such a bother.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Sinitta



If you go back to your original request and hit the edit button, you can add any additional requetsts there and when I get to it I will see it and do it.  It makes it easier for me to keep track of that way as well.  

Oh, I'm on page 59 or 60 If I remember correctly.


----------



## lisa702

Dear Milliepie

When you have a chance could you please do a name fill with Mickey Mouse for Xavier. No hurry but forever grateful! I am so happy you are feeling better!


----------



## Kdway

Hi Blueyes! It's me again!  My friend LOVES the Greenbay Packers mickey head you made for me so I told her I'd ask if you could make her family one.  They are the Arcand Family.  Thank you so much for all your work honey!


----------



## Blueyes87

michigan829 said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> I know you just made a fantastic Michigan Football Mickey magnet for us and was wondering if i could bother you for a few more items?  If so, here is my wish list:
> 
> Grumpy magnet with the name:  Delos
> 
> Tod (from Fox and the Hound) magnet with the name:  Jessie
> 
> Chip 'n Dale with the name:  Amanda
> 
> Please let me know if any of these are possible and thanks for consideration!
> 
> ~Caroline



Let me know if these work for you  If you have something else in mind let me know


----------



## Blueyes87

Diane71969 said:


> Could I please get a Notre Dame Football Mickeyhead for Bryan?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

son3disfan said:


> BLUEEYES:
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I would like to request an anniversary magnet design from you too ( MILLIEPIE  just completed one for us and I didn't realize you had wedding/ anniversary  ones too! I thought yours were more sports related. What a pleasant surprise!)
> 
> I really like this one
> 
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a...nt=jillanmichaelship1.jpg&mediafilter=noflash
> 
> And if I could have :
> Sonya & Mike
> 20 WONDERful Years    (as we  will be sailing on the Wonder...)
> 1993-2013
> 
> Thanks so much!



No problem  I do more than just the sports ones.  They're just what took off for me.  But here is your request


----------



## Blueyes87

Kdway said:


> Hi Blueyes! It's me again!  My friend LOVES the Greenbay Packers mickey head you made for me so I told her I'd ask if you could make her family one.  They are the Arcand Family.  Thank you so much for all your work honey!



No problem


----------



## son3disfan

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem  I do more than just the sports ones.  They're just what took off for me.  But here is your request



Thank you! Its perfect!


----------



## michigan829

Blueyes87 said:


> Let me know if these work for you  If you have something else in mind let me know



Wow!!!  These are PERFECT!!!  Thank you so much!!  Once again, thanks for taking the time to make these up for us!


----------



## noahsmom

Blueyes87 said:


> No problem



Oh my goodness I LOVE THIS!!! Any chance I can get one that says The Heintz Family?


----------



## Blueyes87

noahsmom said:


> Oh my goodness I LOVE THIS!!! Any chance I can get one that says The Heintz Family?



Here you are


----------



## milliepie

Hey all,

I added a new tutorial in my blog on how to add text to a picture in Microsoft Word for anyone who wants to try to personalize their own.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## emmah16

Hi Millipie

I was wondering if you would be able to do me some new designs? 
Last year you we had a magnet with the 3 deck chairs on it but now we have a new addition to the family. The original was Eeyore chair with Emma, Donald Duck with Dan, Buzz Lightyear with Sam. Would it be possible if you could add a Tinkerbell chair with the name Niamh on it?

Also would it be possible if I could request the following?

Minnie Mouse with the DCL logo on as on page 3 of this thread (designs for traceylmartins) please could I have 1 with Emma and 1 with Niamh and the same design but with Mickey Mouse for Dan and 1 for Sam. 

Lady and the Tramp laid on the beach with Emma and Dan written in the sand.

Also is there any chance for a design for the Med cruise with Venice you can choose and go wild.

We are on Magic sailing in the Med with venice 27th June - 8th July 2013.

Thank you


----------



## KimRaye

Blueyes, could you possibly do this one and change it to First (mother/daughter cruise), with the names Kim & Kelly, and keep the Dream?

dreammotherdaughter1.jpg

 Thank you!


----------



## hart6066

Hi--we are taking a RCCL cruise with extended family in about a month, and I remembered once seeing a magnet with a family lounging on the beach in lounge chairs with a name over each one--I don't remember there being a lot of Disney motif on it so I thought it would be good to use--can anyone point me to it so that I can request it?  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Pawleys4

Milliepie-  First of all, you are one of the most generous people with whom I have ever come into contact!  You have given of your time and talents to so many people, expecting nothing in return.  You have been such a blessing to me and so many others.  A huge thank you!

Second, do you have time to make a design for me?  My husband and I are leaving Friday morning for a cruise on the Fantasy to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.  I would like something saying "Kirk & Martha" and 25th Anniversary.  I know I have seen somewhere a design with a rear view of Mickey & Minnie in beach chairs.  Or the Mickey and Minnie sunset porthole.  Something along those lines.

You are the BEST, Milliepie!


----------



## Holly J

Could someone please make me a rectangular shaped magnet for our FE group?  I would like the Magic in the background and in the foreground the dates of our cruise (October 6, 2012 - October 13, 2012) and our ports (Grand Cayman, Costa Maya and Cozumel).  I am not picky about who makes the design.  Is it ok to make just a general request?


----------



## MagicMe

Blueyes - I love your grand slam magnet.  Since I'm a solo traveler, I was wondering if you could do one without the family banner and have it just say Member instead of members.

thanks,
Melodie


----------



## hart6066

Hi,

I am VERY new here and trying to figure this out!  I think this is the magnet I'd like

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... Chairs/?action=view&current=deck7oceanbk.jpg

I'd like the deck chair personalized from left to right as:

Mommy, Nana, S, Grandma, Grandpa, W, Daddy

and if possible a heading on top reading GrandFamily Vacation 2012

Is this how I post this info?  I've spent a few hours tonight trying to personalize this myself--obviously I have no talent at this!!!  I'm hoping to make 3 magnets for our non-Disney (sorry!!) cruise and think the grandparents will get a big kick out of it.  It sounds like if someone can personalize this I upload it to my computer and then print it out to be laminated???  Sorry to be so new at this!!!  Thanks!

P.S.  This would need to be done by the week of 7/16--is this enough time?


----------



## cujochurch

I would like to make a request please. And thanks in advance

1.  http://www.4shared.com/photo/GUuqrK26/Alaska_July_2011_snow_globe.html

August 2012

2.  http://www.4shared.com/photo/Nf8G2pP4/BobStaceyladytramp.html

Keith & Leslie    20 years

3.  Leslie & Keith, 20 years  http://www.4shared.com/photo/TuFnmQwH/foyeandbarbara2.html

4. Autograph book cover. I really like this one for Leslie 2012 http://www.4shared.com/photo/zdNzrTko/Asias_Autographs_dcl.html 
but can you change it to an alaska themed background? if that isnt doable I would rather have this one for Leslie http://www.4shared.com/photo/grUbtKfb/Abbydclautographbook.html


----------



## milliepie

chasingthedream said:


> Hi Millipie!  We will be on the Fantasy for the 4th of July.
> 
> My dad and I both served in the US Navy.  I would really appreciate a "Proud to have served Navy" for David and another for Jessica.
> 
> Thank you!



I did Mickey and Tink for you because I wasn't sure if you wanted a girl or boy character.  Hope you like.


----------



## chasingthedream

Many thanks for these designs!  I love the Tink one!

Thank you so much for doing these.  We actually sail this Saturday, so right on time!  I hope you are feeling well.  I am sure there is an insane amount of positive karma constantly bombarding you for all you do!  Thanks again!


----------



## adznyfan

hi

just saw a water globe with the alaska trip as a subject - does anyone have any other disney water globes - would love some for our western caribbean trip??

here's hoping


cindy


----------



## ByTheBook

Milliepie, what a blessing you are.  My DD and I just discovered your pages and your designs are amazing.  You are extremely talented, and extremely generous to share your work as you do.  We are going to have so much fun prepping our door decor!!  Thank you!


----------



## DarkImage4

MilliePie, do you have anything that's Disney related, but includes something that's NY Yankees?

(I'm browsing through your files for some other requests...)

Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## noahsmom

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thanks! This is terrific!!


----------



## MAJORDISFAN

Hi Milliepie,
We are leaving Thursday morning for Disney before our cruise.  I'm post#860 on page 58, I would love the beach chair pictures to surprise my family but completely understand if you can't get to it..just checking.  Glad you are feeling better! Thanks so much for all you do, you are very talented!!



MAJORDISFAN said:


> Hi Milliepie
> We are taking a family cruise July 7th.  Can I please request three Fantasy 2012 with Mickey & Goofy Clouds:
> 
> (1) 5 Beach Chairs (this is my family)
> Pongo or Mickey - Tom
> Grumpy - Pam
> Eeyore - Amanda
> Goofy - Tyler
> Perry - Madison
> 
> (2) 4 Beach Chairs (brothers family)
> Mickey - Kenny
> Eeyore - Janet
> Goofy - Kyle
> Chip & Dale - Lindsey
> 
> (3) 4 Beach Chairs (sisters family)
> Stitch - Pat
> Winnie the Pooh - Sandy
> Tinkerbell - Brittany
> Eeyore - Kayla
> 
> Can I also get portholes with the same characters and names if I haven't asked for too much.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing these with those of us that are grapically challenged.


----------



## katienaps

These designs are amazing!  Would you mind doing a mickey and pals character porthole ones for me?  

1)  Disney Fantasy 2012
The Napolin Family


Thank you sooooo much!  Your work is awesome.

Also, can I request Mickey Heads with names for:

1)  Tinkerbell sprinkling pixie dust "Lily"
2)  Pirate or Jedi Mickey "Christopher"
3)  Minnie "Katie"
4)  Goofy "Mike", 
5)  Mickey "Kyle" 

Is there something you have for a 70th birthday for "Sue" or "Grandma"

Can I also request name fills?  
1)  Chris or Christopher Phin & Ferb
2)  Lily - Princesses 
3) Kyle - Mickey



Thanks again in advance.  Your designs are fantastic!!


----------



## jilljill

milliepie said:


> Here are the ones that I have for the Mets and Yankees.  I posted a couple of blank Statue of Liberty Minnie mh's a few posts up.





DarkImage4 said:


> MilliePie, do you have anything that's Disney related, but includes something that's NY Yankees?
> 
> (I'm browsing through your files for some other requests...)
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!


She has these posted on page 84


----------



## milliepie

MAJORDISFAN said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> We are leaving Thursday morning for Disney before our cruise.  I'm post#860 on page 58, I would love the beach chair pictures to surprise my family but completely understand if you can't get to it..just checking.  Glad you are feeling better! Thanks so much for all you do, you are very talented!!



I was just finishing up with them.  



MAJORDISFAN said:


> Hi Milliepie
> We are taking a family cruise July 7th.  Can I please request three Fantasy 2012 with Mickey & Goofy Clouds:
> 
> (1) 5 Beach Chairs (this is my family)
> Pongo or Mickey - Tom
> Grumpy - Pam
> Eeyore - Amanda
> Goofy - Tyler
> Perry - Madison
> 
> (2) 4 Beach Chairs (brothers family)
> Mickey - Kenny
> Eeyore - Janet
> Goofy - Kyle
> Chip & Dale - Lindsey
> 
> (3) 4 Beach Chairs (sisters family)
> Stitch - Pat
> Winnie the Pooh - Sandy
> Tinkerbell - Brittany
> Eeyore - Kayla
> 
> Can I also get portholes with the same characters and names if I haven't asked for too much.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing these with those of us that are grapically challenged.


----------



## milliepie

Hazeleyes536 said:


> love the first one can you do one like this for me with the names
> Mitch
> Jennie
> MJ
> Reagan on the chairs
> Also one that says proud to of served in the US air force!



Here are yours.  Thanks for waiting.


----------



## milliepie

first timers said:


> I would love to have the NYC to Canada Sept12-17 logo with no names on it. It looks really nice.   Alex



Here you are.


----------



## milliepie

Spokavegas said:


> I couldn't even figure out how to search my OWN past posts!!  How do you do it?  As long as I've been on here- I should know how to do that!
> 
> Millipie OR Blueeyes- have either of you seen anything (or are possibly able to create?) something Deadliest Catch themed for the Disney Alaska cruise?  We sail July 30th-Aug 6th.  I'd need two signs: one for "Pat and Susie" - and one for "The Wheeler Family"
> 
> Let me know!  Thanks so much everyone for your help!  I love the DIS!  (And now I can't find the "DIS Rocks!" guy?!  What is happening to me?!?)



I went ahead and made a Mickey head for you.  Is this the right theme?


----------



## MAJORDISFAN

Milliepie, I'm so excited!!! They are awesome!!! Thank you so much.  I can't wait to get home from work and print them.  



milliepie said:


> I was just finishing up with them.


----------



## DarkImage4

jilljill said:


> She has these posted on page 84



Thanks!


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Milliepie-

Are we allowed to use the photos from your 4shared files if we find one that is what we want? 
Can we alter it and add text or do we need to ask you each time?

I guess what I am trying to ask is can we use what we want for personal use (not to sell).

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

Im_A_Princess said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> Are we allowed to use the photos from your 4shared files if we find one that is what we want?
> Can we alter it and add text or do we need to ask you each time?
> 
> I guess what I am trying to ask is can we use what we want for personal use (not to sell).
> 
> Thanks



Absolutely.  Please feel free to use what I have.  Like you said for personal use only.  No need to ask every time.


----------



## DLW8

Hi Millipie - love your designs, and would like to get on the "list".  


From your Photo Bucket:  

Eat, Sleep & Cruise (Lilo & stitch) - with the Fantasy ship and dates of September 22 - 29, 2012

Peace, Love and Mickey (can this be done in purple instead of black?)

From this thread:

Baseball Mickey Head with Aidan in one ear and Fantasy September 22 - 29, 2012 in the other

Softball Mickey Head with Jordan in one ear and Fantasy September 22 - 29, 2012 in the other

Eastern Itinerary Mickey Head with September 22 - 29, 2012

Phineas & Ferb on the beach with Fantasy in the background.  Wording:  7 more days of summer vacation and The Walshes




Thank you so much!

Darcy


----------



## Diane71969

Does anyone have a DISign or 2 or 3 for Sisters?  

I need some for 2 sisters.  Diane & Lisa on The Disney Eastern Fantasy 2013 please!


----------



## Diane71969

I sure hope that you are feeling better and still improving.  You have been in my thoughts and prayers!

I am inquiring about some old post that I had looking for magnets.  I TOTALLY understand if you are behind and have not gotten to them yet, I just want to make sure that they were not missed or that I missed them being posted for me.

Post 892 - 5/25/12
Post 959 - 6/1/12
Post 960 - 6/1/12
Post 992 - 
Post 1012 - 6/4/12
Post 1138 - 6/13/12
Post 1215 - 6/19/12

PLEASE & THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
Diane


----------



## Diane71969

Do you have a DISign or 2 or 3 for Sisters?

I need some for 2 sisters. Diane & Lisa on The Disney Eastern Fantasy 2013 please!


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> I sure hope that you are feeling better and still improving.  You have been in my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> I am inquiring about some old post that I had looking for magnets.  I TOTALLY understand if you are behind and have not gotten to them yet, I just want to make sure that they were not missed or that I missed them being posted for me.
> 
> Post 892 - 5/25/12
> Post 959 - 6/1/12
> Post 960 - 6/1/12
> Post 992 -
> Post 1012 - 6/4/12
> Post 1138 - 6/13/12
> Post 1215 - 6/19/12
> 
> PLEASE & THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
> Diane



Hello   Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.  I am improving so much!  I have about 80% of my smile back and I can sleep without tape over my eye again.  The pain is not so bad anymore either.  All of the pixie dust you guys have been sending my way is working.  

Post 892 is a design done by someone who is no longer on the boards. 

I'm really close to getting to some of yours.  I am starting next on page 64 Post 949, so you didn't miss any from me yet.  I'm slowly working my way up the list.  I just wish I had more time in the day.  Thanks again, hope you have a great week!


----------



## milliepie

twopeasonepod said:


> I didn't.    Can someone describe?  Or am I just hacking it with a pair of Fiskars?



Yep, that pretty much covers it.  Have fun!


----------



## my2disneydivas

Hi Milliepie,

Would you mind doing some personalizing for me please? 

Disney Dream 2012 with 4 deck chairs that say Jon, Sara, Claire and Sophie with the dates July 13-18, 2012.

I hope that this isn't too short of notice.

Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> I'm really close to getting to some of yours.  I am starting next on page 64 Post 949, so you didn't miss any from me yet.  I'm slowly working my way up the list.  I just wish I had more time in the day.  Thanks again, hope you have a great week!



Oh, did I manage to overlook my requests? They were on page 57, post 844 and 845.

Corinna


----------



## staffieri

Not sure how to print these. And my mickey ears, which I love, is not printing clear. Also would love to get 3 door magnets for our August 2012 Cruise. Can't wait to suprise my hubby. I am flexible so whatever works.

Would love some map of our 2012 Western Caribbean Cruise. Our family name is Staffieri

DAD - He is a Dodger Fan
Mom- Love Minnie Mouse
Rebecca - Like Chip and Dale or Repunzel

These could be our names, or mickey heads whatever works.

A huge thank you!!! And blessings. Also how will I find them or know there done.


----------



## labdogs42

I know I'm SUPER early, but I'm starting my requests now!  I really want the Disney Dream Beach Chairs with the Mickey, Minnie, and Pirate chair on the beach with Scott on the Mickey Chair, Jessica on the Minnie, and AJ on the pirate chair.  Would like it to say Disney Dream 2013 in the clouds.  The file I saw on 4 shared was Dream Chairs mmdd.jpg.  LIke that, but only 3 chairs.  Thanks!  I'll have more later, but I'm starting with that one!  Hope that's OK!
Would like this in 2013, too:  mmpreserver dream 2011.png


----------



## TXMickey

These are great!!  I've searched your files and there are a few sports teams and colleges that I would like to request when you get a chance:

Houston Texans
Houston Astros
Boston College
Rice University
Tulane University
Vanderbilt University

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

KimRaye said:


> Blueyes, could you possibly do this one and change it to First (mother/daughter cruise), with the names Kim & Kelly, and keep the Dream?
> 
> dreammotherdaughter1.jpg
> 
> Thank you!



I'm working on this one as I have to redo it.  One day when my computer decided not to cooperate and froze on me and I lost the original design.  So I will try and get this out to you tomorrow 



MagicMe said:


> Blueyes - I love your grand slam magnet.  Since I'm a solo traveler, I was wondering if you could do one without the family banner and have it just say Member instead of members.
> 
> thanks,
> Melodie



Working on this one too.  I can put something else in the banner, maybe your name? or I have one that instead of the name in the banner it said Grand Slam Club.  



Diane71969 said:


> Do you have a DISign or 2 or 3 for Sisters?
> 
> I need some for 2 sisters. Diane & Lisa on The Disney Eastern Fantasy 2013 please!



I don't have anything for sisters yet but if you have an idea or theres something particular that you want like a favorite character, I can put something together for you.  Just let me know.  



TXMickey said:


> These are great!!  I've searched your files and there are a few sports teams and colleges that I would like to request when you get a chance:
> 
> Houston Texans
> Houston Astros
> Boston College
> Rice University
> Tulane University
> Vanderbilt University
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Sorry, Are these for me?


----------



## TXMickey

I'm sorry!  I thought you made collegiate and sports teams into Mickey designs - like on a Mickey head.  If you don't do that please don't worry!  I wasn't clear about it being Disney themed - sorry!


----------



## Blueyes87

TXMickey said:


> I'm sorry!  I thought you made collegiate and sports teams into Mickey designs - like on a Mickey head.  If you don't do that please don't worry!  I wasn't clear about it being Disney themed - sorry!



Oh no I do lol I just was making sure  As most requests are for milliepie I just like to be clear when a request is for me.  I will surely get to your request this week  no worries


----------



## bobbi565

Has anyone done/seen any Avengers or Marvel hero door magnet designs?  DS is a Marvel fanatic, and I'd love to get some ideas!


----------



## KimRaye

Blueyes87 said:


> I'm working on this one as I have to redo it.  One day when my computer decided not to cooperate and froze on me and I lost the original design.  So I will try and get this out to you tomorrow


 Awesome, thank you!  Sorry you lost the original, though.


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, did I manage to overlook my requests? They were on page 57, post 844 and 845.
> 
> Corinna



I though I posted them, but I didn't.  Here they are.  sorry about that.


----------



## MagicMe

Blueyes87 said:


> h
> Working on this one too.  I can put something else in the banner, maybe your name? or I have one that instead of the name in the banner it said Grand Slam Club.



I like the idea of Grand Slam Club in the banner! Thanks!

No super hurry - not sailing until Sept.


----------



## milliepie

thundrmtn said:


> Hi Milliepie I am so glad to see you back on here!  I wish you the best with your recovery.
> 
> We are going on our Fantasy cruise next Friday.  We are going with some new great friends we met on last year's cruise.  I wanted to surprise them with some magnets.  I know this is last minute and if you can't get to them, I completely understand.  I'm looking forward to using the one's you made for my family again this year.
> 
> Mickey license plate- William
> Minnie Fantasy peacock themed head- Corrie
> Anything with Jack Sparrow (name fill?)- Harris
> DCL Name Tags- Wilmo, Coco, Hailey, Harris
> Anything that you can put "H Vacation" and June 30-July 7 2012
> 
> Thanks so much!



Not sure if it's what you wanted as I don't usually do license plates, but it was quick so I went ahead and did one for ya.


----------



## milliepie

jfahome said:


> Hi, could I request this disign with "Our Fantasy, Mother & Daughter cruise". You can arrange it however you'd like, but something like that? 2012 is still ok though.
> 
> DisneyFantasyvacation4.jpg or http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=DisneyFantasyvacation4.jpg
> 
> Could I also get one like this but with Belle only. And maybe say, Elizabeth on it and Welcome Aboard?
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=preserverBeautyandBeast.png
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> Hi again Milliepie  I'd like to make a few more requests for when you get the time.
> 1.MickMinnGoofSurf: I'd like it to say "Grand Cayman....7 Mile Beach.......2013"
> 2.Tink sailor porthole: Maddie
> 3.Tiani porthole:  Rogan
> Some kind of pirate type itenerary:
> 4.5 day Western Caribbean
> Miami
> At Sea
> Grand Cayman
> cozumel
> At Sea
> 5. Wonder Mickey head with Mickey and goofy clouds"The Hickmans" and on the other ear "cozumel and Grand Cayman
> 
> Thanks again Milliepie



Just realized I missed the Mickey head.  I'll post that here later tonight.  















Sorry, took me longer than I had thought to get this posted.  Got some great news and we spent the day celebrating.


----------



## Pawleys4

Wow, Milliepie!  You've been busy tonight!


----------



## adznyfan

i absolutely love the designs in post 1328 - is there anyway for them to say fantasy western carribean instead of alaska?

thanks SO much!!

cindy


----------



## Diane71969

Diane71969 said:


> Do you have a DISign or 2 or 3 for Sisters?
> 
> I need some for 2 sisters. Diane & Lisa on The Disney Eastern Fantasy 2013 please!



You asked if I had anything in mind. Not really I love everyone you come up with so feel free to get creative. Do you have anything maybe with the peacock design with Cinderella (Diane) and Belle (Lisa)?  Or anything you can come up with I'm sure will be wonderful. Even maybe one two with on the beach at Castaway Cay or something. I dont know???


----------



## Pwac

Thank you so much for all the great designs for our door!


----------



## thundrmtn

milliepie said:


> Not sure if it's what you wanted as I don't usually do license plates, but it was quick so I went ahead and did one for ya.



THANK YOU SO MUCH MILLIE!  You have no idea how much I appreciate this!  They all look wonderful!!  My friends will be so surprised!!


----------



## milliepie

Pawleys4 said:


> Milliepie-  First of all, you are one of the most generous people with whom I have ever come into contact!  You have given of your time and talents to so many people, expecting nothing in return.  You have been such a blessing to me and so many others.  A huge thank you!
> 
> Second, do you have time to make a design for me?  My husband and I are leaving Friday morning for a cruise on the Fantasy to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.  I would like something saying "Kirk & Martha" and 25th Anniversary.  I know I have seen somewhere a design with a rear view of Mickey & Minnie in beach chairs.  Or the Mickey and Minnie sunset porthole.  Something along those lines.
> 
> You are the BEST, Milliepie!



The Mickey and Minnie in beach chairs was done by someone that is no longer on the boards.  Here is the porthole though.  
Happy Anniversary!


----------



## milliepie

Pwac said:


> Thank you so much for all the great designs for our door!



Ooh, your door was nice and full!  Love it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> I though I posted them, but I didn't.  Here they are.  sorry about that.



Thanks so much. They are really fantastic and I still have nearly a year until I need them. Now I just have to find something suitable for the West Coast Repo.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> I though I posted them, but I didn't.  Here they are.  sorry about that.



Sorry to cause bother. Would you be able to change the last port from Seattle to Vancouver? I had not spotted this before.

Corinna


----------



## Pawleys4

milliepie said:


> The Mickey and Minnie in beach chairs was done by someone that is no longer on the boards.  Here is the porthole though.
> Happy Anniversary!



THANK YOU so much, Milliepie!!  Just in time!  We're leaving in the morning!  I love it!  You such a blessing!


----------



## DarkImage4

Hello MilliePie!

I hope I'm getting this request up in enough time for our cruise July on the Magic out of NYC....

I know you don't usually do license plates, but I like what you did several posts back.  Can you do the following as plates?

Herb - Pluto
Ellen - Cinderella

Todd - Sorcerer Mickey
Lisi - Merida

Steven - Mr. Incredible
Alissa - Mrs. Incredible
Ryan - Mickey Mouse

Jill - Goofy
MollyJo (no space in the name) - Rapunzel

--------------------------------------------
Also...

This design..
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...CL Magic/?action=view&current=SunsetMagic.jpg

with the following info (not necessarily in this order)

Captain Herb's Birthday Cruise
on the
Disney Magic
NYC to Canada
July 15 to 20, 2012

However you think it would look best....

---------------------------------------------
Then this design...
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=USCanadadissept12-172012.jpg

with the adjusted dates -> July 15-20, 2012

-----------------------------------------------
Finally, I saw an idea somewhere (not sure where) but can you come up with something with the cruise line logo in the center with Remy and Emile on either side of the logo.  And "I signed up for the Fish Extender Exchange..." above the design.  Then "...and all I got was this cheesy magnet!" under the design.

Thank you so much in advance, you do such amazing work!!!!  let me know if there are any troubles...

- Todd


----------



## moremouse

Blueyes87 said:


> Oh no I do lol I just was making sure  As most requests are for milliepie I just like to be clear when a request is for me.  I will surely get to your request this week  no worries



Blueyes87-

I would LOVE to get a few of your designs when and if you have time to do it.  My cruise isn't until next year so no hurry.  

Tinkerbell w/pixie dust in mickey head that says Tricia.

Do you have something that maybe has a scuba type mickey thing, or Pirate theme, if not? I don't think he'd appreciate Tink with his name.   Just maybe something "manly"?

Valentines Day Romance one for Tricia and Tom. (or anything you think is cute for VDay 2013)  I don't need the fern type things under the hearts though.   

Pirate Night sign with Tom and Tricia down the right side, Disney Fantasy in the hat, and 2013 at the top.  Pirate Night down the left side too is fine.

Wow.  That's more than a few, which is 3.  Pretty please....


----------



## Erineliza38

Dear Milliepie-
I am new to the idea of magnets as we have just booked our first ever Disney cruise. I have fallen in love with your designs and will be using many of them to make our own special magnets for our cabin door. I was hoping you could make a few personalized ones for our trip as well. There is NO RUSH as we are not setting sail until July of 2013. I am just so excited I wanted to put in the request so I could start getting organized 
I would love the Disney Dream with the lounge chairs with the year reading 2013 and Dave, Erin, Grace and Connor on the chairs.
I would also love a porthole for each of us. I love the ones with the blue sky background. 
Tigger with the name Dave
Ariel with the name Erin
Belle with the name Grace 
Doc McStuffin with the name Connor
Thank you so much! You are really talented and I am sure your designs bring much happiness to many!!


----------



## moremouse

Pwac said:


> Thank you so much for all the great designs for our door!



Love your door!  I bet people were stopping to read them all and taking  pictures.


----------



## SA53

Hello Millie,

Wondering if I could make some requests.  If it is too late, no worries.  After reading about your Spring, I think some rest and relaxation should take precedence over my magnets!!!

*Fantasy Snowglobe with Bates 50/50 Fantasy
                                   July 14-21, 2012

*DCL Nametages for Kereen, David, Griffin, Katie
                             Kim, Larry
                             Shirley, Jerry

*MickMinnGoofSurf with "The Bates Bunch"

*Port Holes  Eeyore-Larry
                 Tigger-Kim
                 Goofy-Kereen
                 Pluto-Katie
                 Donald-David
                 Chip and Dale-Griffin
                 Lady and the Tramp-Nana and Papa

*2012dclcharacters- 50/50 Fantasy
                            July 14-21, 2012

Thank you so much for all your time,

K in SA


----------



## kelly247365

Hi Millie,

I wanted to request the perry the platipus mickey head w/hat in the following names:
Hailey
Brynn
Sydney
Ethan
Evie

Thanks again for help! Greatly apprechiated!


----------



## Princess Row

We leave tomorrow, if it is at all possible to get these done! Thank you!!  

I just found this thread today and fell in love! 
I am really hoping I am not too late, however if I am it will be okay! :] 

I tried to make the request minimal! 

Millie,
1)Do you have the jumping mickey with Class of 2012?

2)The mickey head WHS class of 2012 and Row is my nick name

3)Where magic happens name tag
One for Rochelle
One for Trevor

4) The Pirates in the Caribbean with all the characters with the huge gold pile it says Rockin the Caribbean but with Disney Fantasy? I only saw the other ships.

5) Lady/Tramp in the sand
One heart Rochelle 
One heart Trevor 
Can we put "3 years of Disney's Magical Love"?

Blue eyes,
Can I request a few things?
1) The think bubble with pixie dust writing
one with Row
One with Izzy

2) Pirates in the Caribbean sign
Disney Fantasy on the hat
Dates: July 7th-14th 2012
Down the right side can we put 
In the Caribbean
we have to many last names, to put them on there. :good vibes


Thank you for whatever you can get done in advance!!!! I know it's rushed!!
You are both the best! Thank you so much!


----------



## sari8970

Hi there.  We are going on our first Disney Cruise and I found all of your great designs.  I am totally clueless about this, but I think it is amazing and that my family would love to see this stuff on our doors.  I'm going to start small and slowly so I hope that's OK.

Is it possible to get this design with our names on it?

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=MagicglittermoonAug17-25.jpg

If so here's our information.  We are going on the Disney Magic from August 12-17, 2012 to Canada.  We have 3 staterooms.  One room has my parents so could theirs say Nanny and Poppy.  The 2nd room has my brother and his family so could it say Lynn, Marc, William and Elizabeth and the 3rd room is ours so can that say Sari, Angelo, A.J. and Eric.

I also love the items that hang by the stateroom number, but I don't know if you personalize those or if I just have to print them myself from copying and saving the items.  If you could let me know, I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you so much.

Sari


----------



## RN_Mom

Millie-Just checking in to see what page you are up to?  I am on page 83 post 1236 and we are leaving Wednesday morning for the first leg of our vacation which will take me away from the printer.  If they can't be done or only some of them I understand.  And once again thank you for all you do to make everyones cruise even more Magical!


----------



## Holly4

Hi Millie!

I really like the beach chairs at the shore with the Mickey cloud in the sky.  Would you be able to add our names and cruise date to that picture?

Fantasy 8/25 - 9/1 2012

Bryan
Amy
Nathan
Emma

Thank you so much for your time!  Your work is amazing!


----------



## camtheriot

Omgoodness Millipie... You are AMAZING!!! I have a few requests... If you are able... We will be in 2 separate cabins (Mom & girls in one, and Dad & boys in the other)...and we want to decorate both doors differently (princesses & pirates)... So I hope these aren't too many requests. Please let me know if it's too many.. I will totally understand!!

1)I would like this but without Eric
http://www.4shared.com/photo/mgPEk38U/Erichowtobeapirate.html

2)I would like this with the date Sept. 22, 2012 and WITHOUT Maiden Voyage
http://www.4shared.com/photo/rOa_uUIq/Copy_of_Disney_fantasy_maiden_.html

3) I would like this one that says Theriot Familys Fantasy Cruise and at the bottom Eastern Caribbean September 22-29, 2012
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jRccKrEi/Disney_fantasy_maiden_voyage2_.html
4)Can you make this one with 3 chairs
1. Hot pink Lilos dress color with Mom written on it
2. Light pink Minnies dress color with Naomi written on it 3. Purple Daisy with Bella written on it
Can you write Girls with the girls somewhere above or below
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iYMiqra/4deckoceanmmdd.html

5) Can you do one with 3 surf boards 
1. Mickey surf board with Dad
2. Pluto surf board with Jackson
3. Sebastian surfboard (or preferrabley Buzz lightyear if you can) with Seth
Also, can you write Boys with the boys somewhere in the sand? No banner at the bottom please

6)Can you do this one with No land lubbers allowed written on it
http://www.4shared.com/photo/pxpjQXZy/PirateTellnotaleJack.html

7) Can you do this one with the words:
Pirates (in a larger print)
Getting some Arrrr and Arrrr (in a smaller print under the word Pirates) http://www.4shared.com/photo/sga2ESYd/TheHietts.html

8) These name tags to say:
1 Dad
2. Jackson 
3. Seth
http://www.4shared.com/photo/E4pcrFnU/Alex_pirate_tag.html

9) These name tags to say:
 1. Mom
2. Naomi
3. Bella
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jPvla3dR/EmmaPrincesstag.html

10) Some kind of Princess banner that would kind of match the number 9 name tags with the words Princesses in larger letters at the top ... and then leave your glass slippers at the door in smaller letters underneath...


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Milliepie -  new to boards and love your designs!!!  If possible have a few requests:
Beach chairs for 5 - four girls and 1 boy - Disney Fantasy July 21, 2012- July 28, 2012
Terry - dad
Dawn - mom
Selena
Shay
Maraylan  


Perry ears with Terry
Tink ears with Maraylan
Minnie porthole with Dawn
Minnie mouse ears with black top and red/white polka dots - one for Selena and one for Shay

Surfboards for 2 girls for Fantasy
Selena and Shay

Fantasy ears with nemo/goofy swimming
The Metcalf Family

Porthole with all characters for Fantasy
The Metcalf Family

Disney Fantasy maiden voyage 2 without words maiden voyage 
The Metcalf Family
July 21-28, 2012


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ajstaud

Hi,  I will be going with on the S.S. Member cruise in September with my Mom and Sister.  I would love to surprise them with a fun magnet to remember our time together.  Were leaving the husbands, and kids behind for some relaxing girl time!  I have loved every design that I've seen and can not decide on one particular scene.  If you could come up with something for me I would appreciate it.  Our names are Jackie aka: Mom,  Jamie and Amanda  We love all disney character but my Mom especially loves Tink,

Some Headers/Titles:  Girl Time, Girls just want to have fun, Mom and Daughters Vacation....

I don't know, anything catchy would be great

Thanks again!!


----------



## alliejb

Hi Millie

I really hope you don't mind me asking, but we are going on our first Disney Cruise in October & I have loved looking at the great magnets you have been designing. If there would be a chance you could do any for me I would be so grateful, I love the Disney Dream with the 3 deckchairs and Mickey's head in the clouds. The names on the Deckchairs would be Tara, Alison & Andy. 
Thank you so much, but if you are too busy I fully understand.
Allie


----------



## alliejb

Hi
forgot to add that our travel dates are 25 October - 28th October 2012


----------



## Pwac

moremouse said:


> Love your door!  I bet people were stopping to read them all and taking  pictures.



This is just one of four doors that I did for our big family vacation. We could always find our rooms!


----------



## hortontrio

Hi. I am looking for Cruise Magnets for our first 7 night cruise in August..can anyone point me in the right direction as to where to find them..or anything Fantasy specific...Thanks so much!!
Carrie


----------



## tweetybabee

Hi Millie,

Hope all is well. We're looking forward to celebrating our 5th anniversary with our daughter on our first Disney Cruise in Dec. 2012. (EB through the Panama Canal on the Disney Wonder).

I've enjoyed looking at all your DISigns, but knowing you're extremely busy, I've managed to narrow down my request to just a few, if you have the time.

* DCL holiday nametags (http://www.4shared.com/photo/5VMi-ph5/Alyssa_dcl_holitay_tag.html) with names Matt, Lori & Madison

* 3 beach chairs (can you do only 3?) with names *Matt* (Stitch chair), *Lori* (Lilo chair) and *Madison* (Tink chair) and character clouds above (http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ruise/Deck Chairs/deckchairsonbeachblank4.jpg) 

* And Stitch Surf with Disney Wonder Logo and 2012 in the sand (http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZbUBu90d/john_judy_brandon_surfboards.html) with 3 boards (generic/non-character boards like the ones in the link are fine, except a bit more "girly" for Madison) and names *Daddy*, *Mommy* and *Madison*. (Feel free to add a little Christmas touch to the picture)

Thanks so much for all you do. Your work and dedication truly are amazing.


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

Hi Milliepie, 

we are heading on the Fantasy on December 8th and was wondering if i could put a few requests in.. 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/X4R0McLv/Darah_Sue_Josie_Brynn_beach_ch.html

could you do 4 of these for me? each with December 2012 on it and then:
one with Sue (minnie) and Fred (mickey)
another with Val (minnie) and Mark (mickey)
a third with Debbie (minnie)
and the fourth with Wallis (minnie) and Leo (mickey)

http://www.4shared.com/photo/U3KmyalY/DePodesta_family_porthole.html

and then 4 of these?? 
- the deCandia Family
- the Berkowitz Family
- the Coppola Family
and - the Schlackman Family 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/... requests/Cruise/Fantasy/FantasyMay262012.jpg

can you have it say December 8 2012

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Cruise/Fantasy/Susannotgoinghomedonald.jpg

can it say : we aren't going home Western Caribbean disney fantasy december 8-15 2012
thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## milliepie

RN_Mom said:


> So we have decided on a last minute NY to Canada cruise in a few weeks and of course  my DD cant not have her door decorated(okay I cant not decorate)  Could I please request the following:
> -Post 1153 w/ SoL/NYC Pic  New york to Canada July 15-20th. Voies Family
> -A Congrats Randy Class of 2012 Mickey head
> -Any Happy 6th Birthday Bryanna signs(would like a few if easy): would be EXTRA special if someone had something Spiderman(SHES CRAZY OVER HIM)
> -Post 1152: Voies Family NY-Canada July 15th-20th
> -Post 1144  SoL/Minnie name fills for Mommy and Bryanna and a Capt Mickey name fill for Daddy.  Disney Magic
> 
> Help with any of these would be super!  Thanks you for always giving our cruises that extra special touch!



I will do these for you tonight after dinner.     The first is the one that Chaosent did, so you will have to ask her for that one.


----------



## mommy2jarod

Hi Milliepie,
I am trying to download some of your designs to add our names myself but on the 4share site it says 
 Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
Reasons for this may include:
Invalid link
The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user

Any Help? Thanks Monica


----------



## Princess Row

milliepie said:


> I will do these for you tonight after dinner.     The first is the one that Chaosent did, so you will have to ask her for that one.



I posted a few pages back and we leave at 3 am tomorrow morning if there is any way you could get a few done I would really appreciate it!! Thanks!!


----------



## Blueyes87

Princess Row said:


> We leave tomorrow, if it is at all possible to get these done! Thank you!!
> 
> I just found this thread today and fell in love!
> I am really hoping I am not too late, however if I am it will be okay! :]
> 
> I tried to make the request minimal!
> 
> Millie,
> 1)Do you have the jumping mickey with Class of 2012?
> 
> 2)The mickey head WHS class of 2012 and Row is my nick name
> 
> 3)Where magic happens name tag
> One for Rochelle
> One for Trevor
> 
> 4) The Pirates in the Caribbean with all the characters with the huge gold pile it says Rockin the Caribbean but with Disney Fantasy? I only saw the other ships.
> 
> 5) Lady/Tramp in the sand
> One heart Rochelle
> One heart Trevor
> Can we put "3 years of Disney's Magical Love"?
> 
> Blue eyes,
> Can I request a few things?
> 1) The think bubble with pixie dust writing
> one with Row
> One with Izzy
> 
> 2) Pirates in the Caribbean sign
> Disney Fantasy on the hat
> Dates: July 7th-14th 2012
> Down the right side can we put
> In the Caribbean
> we have to many last names, to put them on there. :good vibes
> 
> 
> Thank you for whatever you can get done in advance!!!! I know it's rushed!!
> You are both the best! Thank you so much!




I hope I'm not too late.  I just started a new job and it's been keeping me busy  but here are the three from me hope you can still get to them.  If not I hope you have a great cruise


----------



## Princess Row

Nope not toooo late!! We leave at 3 am so I can print all night!!
Thank you SOO SOO much!! I love them!!!


----------



## milliepie

RN_Mom said:


> So we have decided on a last minute NY to Canada cruise in a few weeks and of course  my DD cant not have her door decorated(okay I cant not decorate)  Could I please request the following:
> -Post 1153 w/ SoL/NYC Pic  New york to Canada July 15-20th. Voies Family
> -A Congrats Randy Class of 2012 Mickey head
> -Any Happy 6th Birthday Bryanna signs(would like a few if easy): would be EXTRA special if someone had something Spiderman(SHES CRAZY OVER HIM)
> -Post 1152: Voies Family NY-Canada July 15th-20th
> -Post 1144  SoL/Minnie name fills for Mommy and Bryanna and a Capt Mickey name fill for Daddy.  Disney Magic
> 
> Help with any of these would be super!  Thanks you for always giving our cruises that extra special touch!



Sorry it has been a busy week for me.  Here are the ones from me.


----------



## milliepie

Princess Row said:


> I posted a few pages back and we leave at 3 am tomorrow morning if there is any way you could get a few done I would really appreciate it!! Thanks!!



I'm going to post here as I do them.  Hope you see this.


----------



## milliepie

mommy2jarod said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I am trying to download some of your designs to add our names myself but on the 4share site it says
> Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
> Reasons for this may include:
> Invalid link
> The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user
> 
> Any Help? Thanks Monica



You might have better luck if you try to get them from Photobucket.  If there is something that I haven't uploaded yet, please let me know and I'll add it for you.  Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Blueyes87

KimRaye said:


> Awesome, thank you!  Sorry you lost the original, though.



Here you are.  Thanks for waiting


----------



## Blueyes87

MagicMe said:


> I like the idea of Grand Slam Club in the banner! Thanks!
> 
> No super hurry - not sailing until Sept.



Here you are.  Let me know if you like it this way or if you want me to leave out member.


----------



## lisa702

I just want to say to Milliepie and Blueyes87 that your designs are beautiful and that both of you are so generous! Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Mouseheads

Milliepie
Love your designs.  I have been searching everywhere trying to find the Mickey Text Font you used for some of your names on 4Share.  Is it a font or did you design it yourself.  I would love to know how to download it so I can use it in some magnets and on a FE.

Thanks


----------



## RN_Mom

I JUSt CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH!!!!  You do such awesome work


----------



## dddiii

Never requested on here before, any chance I can get one of the portholes (post 764) with the characters at the bottom and "The Gifford Family - July 2012"? We are on the Dream.

We leave Sunday - I know I am pushing the timeline on that!

Thanks!


----------



## KimRaye

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are.  Thanks for waiting


_Sooooo_ worth the wait!  Love it!!  Thank you


----------



## milliepie

Mouseheads said:


> Milliepie
> Love your designs.  I have been searching everywhere trying to find the Mickey Text Font you used for some of your names on 4Share.  Is it a font or did you design it yourself.  I would love to know how to download it so I can use it in some magnets and on a FE.
> 
> Thanks



I did design them myself.  I can do individual letters for you if you need.


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> Fantasy20121.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Can I get that one with Fantasy 2013 please



Here are these for now.  Since I have some time for the rest, I'm going to move on to some who need them first.  I saved this page and will be back.  Thanks.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Milliepie,
   Please, could you make us two designs?  Our cruise is not until April 2013 so no great hurry.

This design saying, 

Mickey is awake.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/ddfU4YlR/MickeyMouseTag.html



And this design saying -

Shhhh, Mickey is sleeping.

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/?action=view&current=Mar31PIX01.jpg


Many thanks!

kate


----------



## milliepie

GoofyTraci said:


> Millie Pie when you are feeling better can I pls req the donald duck lettering in Tim and Ryan?
> 
> you dont have any lettering like that for stitch do you? if so Nate would be awesome. if not can I have Nate and Traci in the mickey lettering...sorry if i am not describing myself well.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Can I pls req some portholes with
> Mater-Tim
> Stitch-Nate
> Donald-Ryan regular outfit
> Goofy-Traci  regular outfit
> 
> Disney Magic Globe- Our Magical Cruise Tim, Traci, Nate & Ryan



Are these the right ones?  Hope so, if not let me know.


----------



## milliepie

dddiii said:


> Never requested on here before, any chance I can get one of the portholes (post 764) with the characters at the bottom and "The Gifford Family - July 2012"? We are on the Dream.
> 
> We leave Sunday - I know I am pushing the timeline on that!
> 
> Thanks!



No problem.


----------



## dddiii

Holy cow - that was fast !!! Thanks a ton - my kids will love it!

Do you just inkjet them onto the "magnet paper" ? Or is there a better way to produce?


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

I love these.  Is it possible to get some?  If so, can you please do the following:

Poppy with the Donald Duck letters and then the porthole with Donald Duck saying Poppy
Nanny with Tinkerbell letters and then the porthole with Tinkerbell saying Nanny
Angelo with Goofy letters and then the porthole with Goofy saying Angelo
Sari with Dumbo letters and the porthole with Dumbo saying Sari
A.J. (or if it will look funny because it's too short Anthony James) with Stitch letters and a porthole with Stitch that says A.J.
Eric with Jake and the Neverland Pirates letters and the porthole with Jake saying Eric
Marc with Perry letters and then a porthole with Perry saying Marc
Lynn with Belle letters and the porthole with Belle saying Lynn
William with Chip and Dale and the porthole with Chip and Dale saying William
Elizabeth with Pluto letters and the porthole with Pluto saying Elizabeth

Along with these, can I push it and ask for family ones?

I think I saw that you had Mickey ears with Minnie dressed as the Statue of Liberty and that said Disney Magic with the sail dates.  We are sailing on the Disney Magic, August 12 - 17, 2012 from New York to Canada.  We are 3 families - my parents, Bekerman Family, my brother and his family, also Bekerman Family and myself with my family, Palmeri Family.  Or if it's easier the porthole with Mickey Pluto Goofy and Donald.

If you don't have the letters of the characters for any that I asked for, please just let me know and I will pick from who you do have.

Thank you so much!  This is my first Disney Cruise and I am beyond excited and my 3 and 5 year old boys have no clue.  It's a surprise for them, just like every time we went to Disney World - we never told them until that morning and they were so excited so we figured we'd do the same thing for the cruise.

Forever thankful,
Sari



milliepie said:


> Are these the right ones?  Hope so, if not let me know.


----------



## GoofyTraci

thank you so much for my tim, traci, nate and ryan portholes and character names. they are awesome. my nate is going to love how you did his name in stitch. thank you so much for your willingness to share your talent and your precious time to help others.


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> I did design them myself.  I can do individual letters for you if you need.



You are just too freakin' talented!!


----------



## kerri714

Just curious if there is anything floating around for the Magic cruise out of NYC to the Bahamas July 20th?

I am obsessed with all your designs Millipie!!!  Do you still take requests? Forgive me...this is my first disney cruise


----------



## tweetybabee

lizavance said:


> You are just too freakin' talented!!



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## miry

Blueyes87 said:


>



Good morning Blueyes87, I was wondering if I could get this Greenbay Mickey head without the personalized name and I it would be possible to do a similar one of the Boston Celtics with no personalization. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## ndpeirce

Hi Milliepie!

I just spent 2 days looking through your 4shared and Photobucket sites!  Your work is magical!!!  I was wondering if you could do a MCKENNA name fill with all the princess filled inside? 

We leave on our trip August 1st.

Thanks you so much for the incredible generosity you've shown to DISmembers!


----------



## BMICKEY

Hi Milliepie!  I used a lot of your graphics for our last two cruises, but I can't find one that fits for our upcoming cruise in October.

I would love a Mickey Cruise Head that has the Fantasy Western Itinerary B with Fowler Family on one ear and October 27 - November 3, 2012 on the other.  Can you fit that it's the Fantasy Wester Itinerary B?  

Thank you so much for the awesome work you do


----------



## matty204

Milliepie,
I am so impressed by your work and your graciousness of doing these for everyone.
I was wondering if you would do two football ears for me?
One is, Iowa State University and the middle the name is Kassandra
The other is, University of Washington  Seattle and the name in the middle is Kelsie.
Again, thank your all our amazing work.

Just another example of what makes the DIS such a wonderful community.


----------



## sari8970

Blueeyes,

I saw that you do designs for people too.  Do you do other characters of the ones in the mickey heads or only what's in your photobucket?

Thanks 

Sari


----------



## otownfamily

Hi I was wondering if it's not to much trouble could you make some stuff up with the date Jan.6,2013-Jan.10,2013 Dream Cruise,Nasseau also with our names Wayne, Jenn, Bailey(boy), Brooke(girl) and our last name Hodges. It's our first cruise ever and want to make it special. Looking for magnets for our stateroom door and somthing with the cruise and date by itself. Anything disney would be great (mickey and the gang always a bonus) Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much your work is a gift to us all we love it!!!!!


----------



## Stevens

Hiya, I really love your designs!! I know it's short notice, but could you design, my family some magnets please?! My daughter is called Rosie, my son is Henley, my husband is lee and I'm Tiffany. We are on the fantasy on July 21st 2012, so anything would be brilliant! Love tiff xxx


----------



## goofydvc

Last year I saw a magnet put up on the last day - one was with stitch and said what do you mean we have to go and the other was with donald and it said  nope not going homenot gonna go. I was wondering if you could make something like this for me with goofy on it.


----------



## Stevens

Stevens said:
			
		

> Hiya, I really love your designs!! I know it's short notice, but could you design, my family some magnets please?! My daughter is called Rosie, my son is Henley, my husband is lee and I'm Tiffany. We are on the fantasy on July 21st 2012, so anything would be brilliant! Love tiff xxx


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

I Love These!

Could you do a name fill with JACQUIE in any of the cruise characters.  I was able to find all the other members of our family in your 4shares files, but Jacquie is a bit obscure.  I tried to do it myself with the letters, but it is too spread out as I only have word, I can't get them close enough


----------



## kmegibow

Hi Everyone - I don't want to ask for any new designs to be created but was hoping to find a link to some magnets that have already been created?  My kid's names are pretty basic (Alex, Jake and Drew) so I'm sure there is a lot of magnets that have already been made.  I'm having trouble finding links to any sites where I can search.  Can someone please let me know if there is a place I can search?  I would be very grateful!  

(P.S., just by searching some of the threads, I have found name fills already.  Yea!  But, I'm having trouble finding other specific name related ones...)


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

I was going through your photobucket and trying to do some of these myself.  Mine are not even as close to being as amazing as yours, but I don't want to drive you absolutely crazy with a million requests.  I found a way to add a font that looks like the one they use at Disney, but it's only doing it in all caps the same size.  I just enlarged the font size of the first letter of each name.  It looks a little strange because it makes it bolder too, but I figured that since I don't have a really good program and I'm not creative it will have to do.

I was wondering if you have any other characters other than the ones listed in this folder.

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... Heads/?action=view&current=Sailorplutomh.jpg

If so, can you tell me where to find them?

Thanks so much!

Sari


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I was going through your photobucket and trying to do some of these myself.  Mine are not even as close to being as amazing as yours, but I don't want to drive you absolutely crazy with a million requests.  I found a way to add a font that looks like the one they use at Disney, but it's only doing it in all caps the same size.  I just enlarged the font size of the first letter of each name.  It looks a little strange because it makes it bolder too, but I figured that since I don't have a really good program and I'm not creative it will have to do.
> 
> I was wondering if you have any other characters other than the ones listed in this folder.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... Heads/?action=view&current=Sailorplutomh.jpg
> 
> If so, can you tell me where to find them?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Sari



I have a whole bunch.    Follow this link and then look to the right for the sub-albums.  There are many different styles in each category.  Hope it helps.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Thanks Milliepie for you tutorial for Word on your Musings page 
I'll keep an eye in case you add more


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> I have a whole bunch.    Follow this link and then look to the right for the sub-albums.  There are many different styles in each category.  Hope it helps.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/



Thank you thank you thank you!  Those are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you use a specific font when you are personalizing items?  I downloaded one, but it's not really working in my program.  I can get the capital letters, but then the i doesn't have the swirl over it and things like that.  Any advice?


----------



## Blueyes87

sari8970 said:


> Blueeyes,
> 
> I saw that you do designs for people too.  Do you do other characters of the ones in the mickey heads or only what's in your photobucket?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sari



Whats in my photobucket is really stuff that i've done for other people and so 90% of it is what has been requested from me.  If there is something you have in mind or a certain character that you want you can certainly ask and I can try and accommodate your request.


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!  Those are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you use a specific font when you are personalizing items?  I downloaded one, but it's not really working in my program.  I can get the capital letters, but then the i doesn't have the swirl over it and things like that.  Any advice?



I use the waltograph font from Mickey avenue.  I got a lot of my Disney like fonts from there.  Here is the link for that.  What program do you use?  Maybe the cap lock is on?  Other than that I can't really think of why it would be doing all caps.  Sorry I can't be more help.  

http://mickeyavenue.com/


----------



## Bobweizr

SaratogaShan said:


> I love this.  Could you possibly make one that says "Baker Family" June 9th-16th?
> 
> Thanks!



Would you please make one for Aug 11-18 for "Weisman Family"? Thx!


----------



## jilljill

kmegibow said:


> Hi Everyone - I don't want to ask for any new designs to be created but was hoping to find a link to some magnets that have already been created?  My kid's names are pretty basic (Alex, Jake and Drew) so I'm sure there is a lot of magnets that have already been made.  I'm having trouble finding links to any sites where I can search.  Can someone please let me know if there is a place I can search?  I would be very grateful!
> 
> (P.S., just by searching some of the threads, I have found name fills already.  Yea!  But, I'm having trouble finding other specific name related ones...)



Have you checked out the link in milliepie's signature with her complete designs?


----------



## kmegibow

jilljill said:


> Have you checked out the link in milliepie's signature with her complete designs?



Yes, thank you - I searched for quite a while today!  I figured the work had already been done and hated asking anyone to make something new when something probably had already been created.  I had seen others had posted designs but was having trouble finding their libraries.  I'm grateful to have found what I was able to find!


----------



## jilljill

kmegibow said:


> Yes, thank you - I searched for quite a while today!  I figured the work had already been done and hated asking anyone to make something new when something probably had already been created.  I had seen others had posted designs but was having trouble finding their designs.  I'm grateful to have found what I was able to find!



You can also look on the Creative Disigns section of these forums.


----------



## Diane71969

milliepie said:


> Here are these for now.  Since I have some time for the rest, I'm going to move on to some who need them first.  I saved this page and will be back.  Thanks.


Milliepie

Thank You SOOOO Much!  I understand you getting to others that need then sooner just please don't forget - I'm already making my magnets, easier on the pocketbook doing now vs later. Can u PM me when you get back to doing them so I know to look for them as I don't know how soon you will get to them and I have been looking everyday?

Thanks again!!!  Take care of yourself!


----------



## mommy2jarod

Can I request 2 Fantasy with the following info:

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...se/DCL Mickey heads/MichealandfamAlaskamh.jpg
Fantasy May 18
PC, St Marten, St Thomas Castway Cay
Bill, Monica, Jarod, Mason, Jax, Michelle, Sandra
and 
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...CL Mickey heads/Urbanskisfantasywesternmh.jpg
The Roberts


----------



## Pinkandproud

Pinkandproud said:


> Hi Millie!
> Glad you are feeling better! Been researching the graphic link for days. Can you help me with the following, please?
> 
> Going on the Wonder to Alaska, Aug. 6-13, 2012. Name of cruise group is Mickey's Alaskan Adventure. Can we get the Mickey ears with the ship coming out, with the Cruising to Alaska in one ear and the Mickey's Alaskan Adventure in the other and our date on the head? We are going to use these for our group t-shirts.
> 
> Also would like:
> Porthole Mickey & Friends-Disney Wonder 2012, The Harpenau Family
> Princess Mickey Head-Laci
> Cars Mickey Head 50th Bday-Jerry
> Minnie Mouse Mickey head pink-Shelly
> 
> Do you do the Auto filled names? If so, can you do:
> Jerry - in Grumpy
> Laci - in Princesses
> Shelly - in Pink Mini Mouse
> 
> DCL name tags for our shirts. Do you have something with the Wonder referenced? If not the Dreams one is fine.
> Shelly
> Jerry
> Laci
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi Millie!
We are fast approaching our cruise date and need to order our Dis Group Tshirts. Any way we can get the Tshirt graphic soon? There are 12 families that are needing to get their shirts ordered.
Thanks!


----------



## Bobweizr

milliepie said:


> I use the waltograph font from Mickey avenue.  I got a lot of my Disney like fonts from there.  Here is the link for that.  What program do you use?  Maybe the cap lock is on?  Other than that I can't really think of why it would be doing all caps.  Sorry I can't be more help.
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded and installed and have the same thing.  If you open up the waltograph.otf file you will see there are no lowercase letters available so I think it is working as programmed.


----------



## milliepie

Bobweizr said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the waltograph font from Mickey avenue.  I got a lot of my Disney like fonts from there.  Here is the link for that.  What program do you use?  Maybe the cap lock is on?  Other than that I can't really think of why it would be doing all caps.  Sorry I can't be more help.
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded and installed and have the same thing.  If you open up the waltograph.otf file you will see there are no lowercase letters available so I think it is working as programmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe use the ttf files instead.  Those are the ones that I use.  I only have one font that I use otf for and I can't use it in my regular program.
> 
> Here is another one called Disney park.  Maybe try this one?
> 
> http://www.fonts101.com/fonts/view/Brandname/11559/DisneyPark
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> Milliepie
> 
> Thank You SOOOO Much!  I understand you getting to others that need then sooner just please don't forget - I'm already making my magnets, easier on the pocketbook doing now vs later. Can u PM me when you get back to doing them so I know to look for them as I don't know how soon you will get to them and I have been looking everyday?
> 
> Thanks again!!!  Take care of yourself!



I won't forget.  It has been a busy week but I should be cranking some out in the near future.  I will send you a pm.


----------



## milliepie

Pinkandproud said:


> Hi Millie!
> We are fast approaching our cruise date and need to order our Dis Group Tshirts. Any way we can get the Tshirt graphic soon? There are 12 families that are needing to get their shirts ordered.
> Thanks!



I'll do yours next.    Maybe tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## labdogs42

And could I get this one with the Dream August 25 - 29, 2013
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../DCL Mickey heads/Postefamilyfantasybowmh.png

This one Dream and 2013 (with the mickey ear 0) http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/Portholes/Rodriguezfamilypreserver.jpg

And something like this with Celebrating 15 Years Jessica & Scott, but with Mickey and Minnie or some other character couple, not prince and 
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...equests/Cruise/Preservers/JudyRayporthole.png

and this one with Castaway Cay 2013 : http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/PhineasandFerb1dayofsummervacation.jpg

Boarding Passes :  Dream, Jessica (with Happy Birthday at the bottom)  Scott (with First Cruise at bottome), and AJ (with First Cruise at the bottom)
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...arding Passes/DorothyFrankBrendaboarding2.jpg


Thanks so much!!


----------



## adznyfan

hi

does anyone have any princess pics for magnets?  thanks so much!


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:


> I use the waltograph font from Mickey avenue.  I got a lot of my Disney like fonts from there.  Here is the link for that.  What program do you use?  Maybe the cap lock is on?  Other than that I can't really think of why it would be doing all caps.  Sorry I can't be more help.
> 
> http://mickeyavenue.com/



Thank you for this!  I have been wanting to install that font for a project for our upcoming cruise!


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> I use the waltograph font from Mickey avenue.  I got a lot of my Disney like fonts from there.  Here is the link for that.  What program do you use?  Maybe the cap lock is on?  Other than that I can't really think of why it would be doing all caps.  Sorry I can't be more help.
> 
> http://mickeyavenue.com/



YOU have been a HUGE help!  I don't know why it's not working.  I'm using a program called Printmaster.  I had used a font before from urban fonts when I was making stuff for my kids joint birthday party and needed Angry Birds lettering (the program lets me make banners and stuff like that, but I can make plain "posters" and import pictures).  I downloaded from a bunch of sites and only one seems to be working.  I'll try the waltograph again today and maybe it will work .

I read your tutorial on the name fills and it was amazing.  I followed along and was trying to do it, but where do you get the character pictures from to use to fill the names in?  

I know you are so busy and if you can't get to my requests I totally understand.  We don't leave for a little over a month so we have a little time.  I don't know where you are up to.  To be honest, I don't know how you keep track of the million posts and requests you get!

Thanks so much for all your help and assistance.  I really appreciate it!

Sari


----------



## sari8970

OMG, I cannot begin to tell you how excited I am.  I followed your tutorial about using Word.  I was able to add the font to that program by adding Waltograph to my fonts folder.  After so goofs I finally was able to add a name to one of your Mickey Heads and it looks amazing (not as great as yours, but since I am completely clueless and have no artistic ability, it's amazing for me).  It may take me until we leave for our cruise to get it done for everyone, but I'm so happy that I'll be able to make these since you had so many amazing mickey head designs.

Thank you is just not enough, but since this is an only forum it's all I have.  So, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sari


----------



## twokats

Millipie,
In your 4-shared account you have a design named Panama Canal itinerary Jan 6-21.

We are on the Sept 14-28, 2013 Panama Canal Repo from Los Angeles to Galveston.

It will include Los Angeles, California; Cabo San Lucas, Mexico; Puerto Vallarta, Mexico; Panama Canal; Cartagena, Colombia; Cozumel, Mexico; Galveston, Texas.

Do you think you can do something similar?  Thank you for all you do for us!


----------



## jilljill

adznyfan said:


> hi
> 
> does anyone have any princess pics for magnets?  thanks so much!


Check milliepie's link in her signature.  You can also check out the Creative Disigns forums on DIS.


----------



## milliepie

Pinkandproud said:


> Hi Millie!
> We are fast approaching our cruise date and need to order our Dis Group Tshirts. Any way we can get the Tshirt graphic soon? There are 12 families that are needing to get their shirts ordered.
> Thanks!



Ok, as promised.  

I will get to the fills as soon as I can.


----------



## Pinkandproud

milliepie said:


> Ok, as promised.
> 
> Oops, forgot to add the links.  I'll add them as they upload.



Thank you Milliepie! My Dis Meet group will be so excited to see this! I know I sure was! Thanks a ton! Now to order all our shirts!


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> OMG, I cannot begin to tell you how excited I am.  I followed your tutorial about using Word.  I was able to add the font to that program by adding Waltograph to my fonts folder.  After so goofs I finally was able to add a name to one of your Mickey Heads and it looks amazing (not as great as yours, but since I am completely clueless and have no artistic ability, it's amazing for me).  It may take me until we leave for our cruise to get it done for everyone, but I'm so happy that I'll be able to make these since you had so many amazing mickey head designs.
> 
> Thank you is just not enough, but since this is an only forum it's all I have.  So, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sari



I'm so glad it worked for you.  Thanks is great.  I'm happy to help.


----------



## emmah16

Hi Blueyes

First I would like to say what amazing talent both yourself and Millipie have for designing all these magnets.

Second thing is would you be able to design a Mickey head with an English football team in it?

If so would it be possible for you to design one with Manchester United in it with the Hampton-Barlow Family in the middle? 

Many thanks


----------



## labdogs42

I know I've asked this before, but I can't remember in which thread  What kind of paper and magnets does everyone use for these?  Do you laminate the pictures then add magnets?  Thanks!


----------



## my2disneydivas

Hi Millie,

Hopefully I'm doing this right!

We leave on Friday for our cruise, so if this is too short of notice that's ok.
I was wondering if you could personalize this for me with - 
Disney Dream 2012. July 13-18, 2012 and the names Jon, Sara, Claire and Sophie for the chairs.

http://www.4shared.com/photo/IKSMCBiX/Beach_chairs_mmpp.html?

Thanks so much!
Sara


----------



## kikjoy

I'm in no rush, but wondering if you could PM me when you get to post #1028.  I try to keep up, but getting harder with a 4 month old!  I want to try and get everything done for our March cruise way before we go, because you never know what is going to come up with an infant and 3 yr old!!!


----------



## sari8970

Blueyes87 said:


> Whats in my photobucket is really stuff that i've done for other people and so 90% of it is what has been requested from me.  If there is something you have in mind or a certain character that you want you can certainly ask and I can try and accommodate your request.



Blueyes87,

Thank you so much for writing back and being willing to make ones if I didn't see them.  I was able to download a whole bunch that milliepie gave me a link to.  I followed her tutorial and was able to personalize them in Word.  It's not as skilled as the 2 of you are, but since I was able to do it I figured I'd save my requests for the ones I can't do 

I'm waiting to hear back about my niece and my sister-in-law.  If I can't find one already done in characters they want, I will definitely write to you to see if you can help me.

Thanks again!

Sari


----------



## KimRaye

labdogs42 said:


> I know I've asked this before, but I can't remember in which thread  What kind of paper and magnets does everyone use for these?  Do you laminate the pictures then add magnets?  Thanks!


I bought magnetic paper.  All in one!


----------



## Princess Runner

Hey Millie! It's been a while but I'd been following you from time to time.
One more time requesting your magic and Pixie Dust:

Fantasy Eastern Caribbean 7 nights cruise Itinerary: Port Canaveral, St Maarten, St Thomas, CC  with Carlos Elcka Carmen Andy July 28 to August 4 2012  Maybe not in a Mickey Head but the regular map

Mickey lifting weights with Carlos (he is into Crossfit now!)

Fawn the animal fairy (from TinkerBell) with Carmen

Mickey and Minnie walking to the sunset in CC with Elcka and Carlos

A special request if you can Big Time Rush anything with Happy 8th Birthday Carmen (she's getting concert tickets)

As always thank you for spreading the love trough your art! xoxo Elcka


----------



## milliepie

DarkImage4 said:


> Hello MilliePie!
> 
> I hope I'm getting this request up in enough time for our cruise July on the Magic out of NYC....
> 
> I know you don't usually do license plates, but I like what you did several posts back.  Can you do the following as plates?
> 
> Herb - Pluto
> Ellen - Cinderella
> 
> Todd - Sorcerer Mickey
> Lisi - Merida
> 
> Steven - Mr. Incredible
> Alissa - Mrs. Incredible
> Ryan - Mickey Mouse
> 
> Jill - Goofy
> MollyJo (no space in the name) - Rapunzel
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Also...
> 
> This design..
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...CL Magic/?action=view&current=SunsetMagic.jpg
> 
> with the following info (not necessarily in this order)
> 
> Captain Herb's Birthday Cruise
> on the
> Disney Magic
> NYC to Canada
> July 15 to 20, 2012
> 
> However you think it would look best....
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Then this design...
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=USCanadadissept12-172012.jpg
> 
> with the adjusted dates -> July 15-20, 2012
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Finally, I saw an idea somewhere (not sure where) but can you come up with something with the cruise line logo in the center with Remy and Emile on either side of the logo.  And "I signed up for the Fish Extender Exchange..." above the design.  Then "...and all I got was this cheesy magnet!" under the design.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, you do such amazing work!!!!  let me know if there are any troubles...
> 
> - Todd



I know they are not as good as the ones that the other person made, but here they are.  Hope you like.


----------



## DarkImage4

Thank you SOOOOO much Millie!  We absolutely LOVE them!!!!   And our family will too!!!

They are awesome and amazing and really cool and very very well done!!!

Thank you again for what you do for members of this board with your time and talent!!!


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

Hi there.  Thanks to you I was able to make the Mickey Heads, but this is one that I can't possibly do by myself.  I am in awe of your work!

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=UScanadadisJuly15-20.jpg

We are on the Disney Magic from NYC to Canada from August 12 - 17, 2012, but I couldn't change the date on the one I posted above.

Also, is it possible to personalize it or is there just no room for it.

If it can be personalized it's probably easiest to write the family name instead of each person.  We are 3 families going together, but 2 have the same name (which is my maiden name).  If you can personalize it, can you put either The Bekerman Family or just Bekerman Family and another for either The Palmeri Family or just Palmeri Family.  If you can't do the names, can you just change the date on it for our sail dates?

Thank you so much!

Sari


----------



## grumpalina

Milliepie,
your dis-igns are fantastic!  I used a few for our 2 night cruise this weekend!    Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

onecoolwife said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get this one..
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Beach Chairs/EricLoriKaitlynbeachchairs.jpg
> 
> With Jeff (red), Kristie (pink) and Samantha (green)
> 
> Thanks,
> Kristie



Here are your chairs.  








Kdway said:


> Hi there.  I was wondering if I could request a couple of magnets.
> 
> Beach chairs with Disney Fantasy 2012 in the background and on the chairs, any character is fine.
> Michael, Kaeina, Kyleigh, Kirsten
> 
> Portholes with
> 1. Michael (Mickey)
> 2. Kaeina (Minnie)
> 3. Kyleigh (Tinker Bell)
> 4. Kirsten (Arial)
> 
> I understand you are VERY busy and our cruise isn't until October 2012.  I just wanted to request a head of time.  Thank you so much in advance!



Here are yours.


----------



## milliepie

AquaDuck1 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better. Time heals all things. Keeping you and your family in our prayers.
> If you have time I was wondering if you could do the Snowglobe ion Alaska for me with "The Farmer Family July 2012"; and the life preserver in Alaska with "The Farmer Family July 2012". I have tried to get the blanks from your 4shared drive but I can get them to down load. Thank you bunches!!!Aqua Duck1



Thank you so much for your warm thoughs and prayers.  I am about 95% now.  Only I can tell that my smile is not all there, but that's ok by me.  I am just glad to have my face back.    I really hope these are not too late!


----------



## milliepie

ATLMinnie said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Your work is amazing! I wish I had the time and talent to create these types of things.
> Could you please make me an Ohio State Mickey Head with Mickey playing football. I would like "The Dye Family" in one ear and "Disney Fantasy 2013" logo in the other ear.
> 
> I would also like 4 Disney Cruise Line name tags with the following names:
> Adam
> Garrett
> Leah
> Sabrina
> 
> I'd also really like a life preserver with Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, and Donald to read:
> The Waldrip Family
> 
> And last, but not least, can I get the beach chairs with "Disney Magic 2012" and the names on the chairs:
> Adam (Mickey)
> Leah (Minnie)
> Garrett (Donald)
> Sabrina (Goofy)
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> Thanks!!! Could I ask a favor?  So the magnet doesnt get stolen could you add personalization to it?  Guessfeld Family and could you do another one for the Roberts Family?  Sorry I forgot to add that to the original request.
> 
> Also could you please do the following:
> 
> In your photobucket it is titled "postefamilydclmh" for The Guessfeld Family
> 
> In your photobucket it is titled "fantasybowmh" for The Roberts Family
> 
> In your photobucket it is titled "fantasyJune162012" for The Guessfeld Family 2013 and one for The Roberts Family
> 
> In your photobucket it is titled "huntfamilydvcccfantasymh" for Guessfeld Family, July 2013 and remove Disney Vacation Club
> 
> In your photobucket it is titled "th_Coreyqmsclass2012mh" for Larry FHHS Class of 2013



A few more for you.  Still gotta do the fills.  I didn't forget.


----------



## DierFam4

Hi Milliepie, 
You're DISigning skills are amazing!!  Being that I am practically clueless at this stuff-- I am in awe at your work. Could you personalize a few for our family??  Here is what I am looking for:

1.  Use the Mickey Text font and write: Dier Family

2. Beach chairs with Disney Fantasy 2012 and names/chairs personalized:
    Jonathan (Mickey)  Laura (Minnie)  Kaleb (Pirate)  Makiah (Tinkerbell or Princess)

I don't know what your turn around time on requests are but our cruise is Aug 25th, 2012.  If you have any questions let me know.  Thank you for sharing your creativity with us!!  
~Laura


----------



## ATLMinnie

Hi Milliepie,
Thank you so much! Your work is amazing, and I know my family will be thrilled with these! I'm wondering if you could just switch the locations of Garrett's and Sabrina's name on the beach chairs and put Sabrina on Goofy and Garrett on Donald?




Thank you!


----------



## Fluffypants

Hi Again Milliepie!  I have another request for one of your* Magical *DISsigns!

Would you please make this one:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/PcLl95Uz/Kevin_Kristin_sunset_beach_wal.html

Personalized with the names Jessie & Keith (no date)?

Thanks so much for all of your hard work!!!


----------



## manxgirl79

Hi Milliepie
Your designs are brilliant, keep up the good work!
If possible would you be able to do some designs for my upcoming honeymoon.
Any design with a mickey and Minnie in veil and top hat.
We are sailing on the Disney wonder pacific coast cruise September 30-7 October.
My name is Lyndsay and my husband to be is Rob.

Would you also be able to do the names filled in with pictures for both rob and I.

Thank you sooo much in advance.

Lyndsay x


----------



## AquaDuck1

milliepie said:


> Thank you so much for your warm thoughs and prayers.  I am about 95% now.  Only I can tell that my smile is not all there, but that's ok by me.  I am just glad to have my face back.    I really hope these are not too late.


Thank you so much Milliepie!!! The timing was perfect!! We leave next Saturday for Seattle!! Please thank your family for sharing you with us on this forum!!  You are just wonderful!!!
Thank you again!!
AquaDuck1
(aka Laura)


----------



## SA53

SA53 said:


> Hello Millie,
> 
> Wondering if I could make some requests.  If it is too late, no worries.  After reading about your Spring, I think some rest and relaxation should take precedence over my magnets!!!
> 
> *Fantasy Snowglobe with Bates 50/50 Fantasy
> July 14-21, 2012
> 
> *DCL Nametages for Kereen, David, Griffin, Katie
> Kim, Larry
> Shirley, Jerry
> 
> *MickMinnGoofSurf with "The Bates Bunch"
> 
> *Port Holes  Eeyore-Larry
> Tigger-Kim
> Goofy-Kereen
> Pluto-Katie
> Donald-David
> Chip and Dale-Griffin
> Lady and the Tramp-Nana and Papa
> 
> *2012dclcharacters- 50/50 Fantasy
> July 14-21, 2012
> 
> Thank you so much for all your time,
> 
> K in SA



Hello again Millie,

We are leaving tomorrow night.  Not sure if you can get to my post on page 90, but if you could just do the Fantasy snowglobe for me that would be great.  I tried to do it on my own, but kept getting white background behind my letters .  If not, no big deal.  It is just that that snowglobe is so lovely!!!

TIA,

K in SA


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi Friends!
We are back from our AMAZING cruise on the Magic and I wanted to say a huge THANKS to the DISigners who did so much for us. We had magnets, sweatshirts, and a t-shirt for pirate night, as well as a FE magnet we had made on vistaprint with a DISign, it was awesome! I'll try to get more pics up, but here are our doors, for a start!


----------



## sari8970

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi Friends!
> We are back from our AMAZING cruise on the Magic and I wanted to say a huge THANKS to the DISigners who did so much for us. We had magnets, sweatshirts, and a t-shirt for pirate night, as well as a FE magnet we had made on vistaprint with a DISign, it was awesome! I'll try to get more pics up, but here are our doors, for a start!



Your door looks great!  Did you make or buy your FE?  I just decided to it for our cruise (kind of just found out about them) and now I have about 4 1/2 weeks to get or make one and finish everything else up.  I'm completely clueless as to how to make one.  I don't even know what materials to use and how to decorate it.  Yikes - lol!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Has anybody done any DISigns yet for the Pacific Coast Cruises?


----------



## jas0202

Hello Milliepie!
Wondering if I could request a couple of your DISigns for our cruise in September.

I would love to have this design customized with Our dates: Sept, 22-29, 2012.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/OI3zRoeA/may_19-26_fantasy_eastern_itin.html?



I love your beach chairs, and was wondering if there was any way to get this deck setup, but with just plain ocean in the background and Disney Fantasy 2012?  The first three beach chairs and colors are perfect, but would love to get a "lilo" chair on the far right instead of Donald.
http://dc471.4shared.com/img/G-xVrOlY/s7/Deck_Nova_Scotia_MMDD.jpg


Thanks so much!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

sari8970 said:


> Your door looks great!  Did you make or buy your FE?  I just decided to it for our cruise (kind of just found out about them) and now I have about 4 1/2 weeks to get or make one and finish everything else up.  I'm completely clueless as to how to make one.  I don't even know what materials to use and how to decorate it.  Yikes - lol!



Different thread, equally great creativity: 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2821566
GOOD LUCK! And remember, anything goes. We had every type in our group, including a shopping bag. It worked fine!


----------



## Blueyes87

TXMickey said:


> These are great!!  I've searched your files and there are a few sports teams and colleges that I would like to request when you get a chance:
> 
> Houston Texans
> Houston Astros
> Boston College
> Rice University
> Tulane University
> Vanderbilt University
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Here are your requests hope you still want them  You didn't say if you wanted them personalized so if you do just let me know and i'll do it for you


----------



## patches4me

Fluffypants said:


> Hi Again Milliepie!  I have another request for one of your* Magical *DISsigns!
> 
> Would you please make this one:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/PcLl95Uz/Kevin_Kristin_sunset_beach_wal.html
> 
> Personalized with the names Jessie & Keith (no date)?
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your hard work!!!



Hello,

Could I please ask for this same design, also no date, but with our names,
Jo Ann & Ray?

Thanks so much.  You are awesome to do this for us.


----------



## sari8970

Hi there.  Is it possible to get this one without the family name and having it say Magic instead of Fantasy and 2012?

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=RobertsFamilyfantasymh.png

Thank you so much!

Sari


----------



## sari8970

Blueyes87,

I've been making some Mickey Heads, but I can't seem to make one nice enough for a Doc McStuffins one.  I downloaded a picture, but I'm not loving the way it looks.  Is this one you can make?

Thanks so much!

Sari


----------



## sari8970

Or Milliepie.  I just feel bad.  I've asked Milliepie for a few things, but haven't gotten any yet so I didn't really want to ask for more.  Thanks to you (your musings), Milliepie, I know how to make the Mickey Heads/personalize them.  




sari8970 said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> I've been making some Mickey Heads, but I can't seem to make one nice enough for a Doc McStuffins one.  I downloaded a picture, but I'm not loving the way it looks.  Is this one you can make?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Sari


----------



## KimRaye

just curious milliepie, what page are you on? 

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

SA53 said:


> Hello Millie,
> 
> Wondering if I could make some requests.  If it is too late, no worries.  After reading about your Spring, I think some rest and relaxation should take precedence over my magnets!!!
> 
> *Fantasy Snowglobe with Bates 50/50 Fantasy
> July 14-21, 2012
> 
> *DCL Nametages for Kereen, David, Griffin, Katie
> Kim, Larry
> Shirley, Jerry
> 
> *MickMinnGoofSurf with "The Bates Bunch"
> 
> *Port Holes  Eeyore-Larry
> Tigger-Kim
> Goofy-Kereen
> Pluto-Katie
> Donald-David
> Chip and Dale-Griffin
> Lady and the Tramp-Nana and Papa
> 
> *2012dclcharacters- 50/50 Fantasy
> July 14-21, 2012
> 
> Thank you so much for all your time,
> 
> K in SA



I have the portholes done too, but Photobucket is once again not working for me.  I'll try again later tonight.


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> Or Milliepie.  I just feel bad.  I've asked Milliepie for a few things, but haven't gotten any yet so I didn't really want to ask for more.  Thanks to you (your musings), Milliepie, I know how to make the Mickey Heads/personalize them.



Here is a thread in the Creative DISigns forum that has a few you might be able to use.  I'm glad you got some use out of my tutorial!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44953411


I will try to get to your other requests soon.


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> Here is a thread in the Creative DISigns forum that has a few you might be able to use.  I'm glad you got some use out of my tutorial!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44953411
> 
> 
> I will try to get to your other requests soon.



You are awesome!  Thank you so much.

I would have never been able to do anything without that tutorial.  It was so amazing that you did that!  Thanks again!


----------



## LittleGirlGrey

Hi! I just found your thread. Are you still doing names with Disney Characters in them? If so, can I request a few? Just 4.

Just in case you're okay with...

Diane - With Sleeping Beauty pics *three fairies, the queen, the prince, the dragon...Sleeping Beauty. Etc*

Lesley - Ariel pics....or even pics from Once Upon a Time *the new show on ABC, that would be AWESOME*

Lexxie - Mulan characters

Jackson - Monster's Inc. Characters....



If you're to busy I totally understand.


----------



## milliepie

KimRaye said:


> just curious milliepie, what page are you on?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm on page 69, but I've been flling email, pm and requests on here that are needed soon, so it's been moving slow.  What post are you?  Do you need your soon too?  Let me know.


----------



## milliepie

ATLMinnie said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Thank you so much! Your work is amazing, and I know my family will be thrilled with these! I'm wondering if you could just switch the locations of Garrett's and Sabrina's name on the beach chairs and put Sabrina on Goofy and Garrett on Donald?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

my2disneydivas said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Hopefully I'm doing this right!
> 
> We leave on Friday for our cruise, so if this is too short of notice that's ok.
> I was wondering if you could personalize this for me with -
> Disney Dream 2012. July 13-18, 2012 and the names Jon, Sara, Claire and Sophie for the chairs.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/IKSMCBiX/Beach_chairs_mmpp.html?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Sara



Happy Cruising!


----------



## believinthemagic

Hi Millie!

Between being technologically slow and non-crafty I am quite intimidated by making these magnets!  This will only be our second cruise and I thought it would be a great Christmas present to my parents and Sister & her family if I could make up some magnets for our January 2013 cruise.  

Would you be able to make designs for me to print?  It is obvious you have lots of requests so if you don't have time I completely understand!!  But if it is possible here is what I had in mind.

I thought of doing all porthole design with the character & name.  Here are the names with characters.

Lady & Tramp:  Dave & Teri
Mickey:  Jamie
Minnie:  Angi
Goofy:  AJ
Tigger:  Justin
Cinderella:  Addy
Donald:  Joe
Daisy:  Kyla
Buzz lightyear:  Kyan
Tinkerbell:  Leah

Thank you for sharing your talent with so many!!


----------



## my2disneydivas

Thanks you Millie, 
It's perfect!!



milliepie said:


> Happy Cruising!


----------



## KimRaye

milliepie said:


> I'm on page 69, but I've been flling email, pm and requests on here that are needed soon, so it's been moving slow.  What post are you?  Do you need your soon too?  Let me know.


page 74, post 1104, but not in a hurry.  Leaving in a month.   Thanks!


----------



## PixiePirate21

Hi Milliepie:

Your magnets are great.  I was wondering if you did anything with the White Rabbit from Alice in Wonderland?

Thanks 
Mary
PixiePirate21


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

milliepie said:


> Here are your fills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I love these. I hate to ask but, can you make a matching Mason, Sara, Kelly and Alexander before the 27th?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## casana

Hello Millipie
I love love love your designs, and was hoping perhaps you might be able to do a few for us for our upcoming cruise? If time doesn't allow I understand. We'll be taking the August 18-25 2012 Western Caribbean Fantasy cruise.

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Deck Chairs/3beachchairmmd.jpg
Can you change the drink next to the red chair to a camera? You can move the drink next to the purple chair. And can you add in "Disney Fantasy" on the clouds and write Frank (on red chair), Sofia (on pink) and Ana (on purple) chairs?

You're the bestest!!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi Milliepie!

I adored the designs you created for the Alaskan cruises. I just booked the cruise to Hawaii in October and looked on your 4 shared files to see if you had any Hawaiian designs. I see a file for Hawaii but none of the files are loading. Am I doing something wrong??

I don't need any personalization (I am using the portholes you created for us in May) is there any way you can post the standard Hawaii designs you created here so i will be able to find them??

Sorry for the inconvenience...and thanks!!!!!


----------



## soccermom1422

Hi Milliepie,

I am so excited to have found this thread.  I love your work!  We are going on our very first cruise in September on the Disney Magic and I want to get some magnets for our doors.

Could you please make these designs for me:

Mickey Heads
  The cruise ship popping out with the dark water background with "The Weiss Family" on one ear and "Disney Magic 2012" on the other ear
  The map of the itinerary out of Galveston with "The Weiss Family" on one ear and "Sept 29-Oct 6  2012" on the other ear

The Peter Pan/Wendy/Tinkerbell "It's my first Disney Cruise" - On this one is it possible to change the "my" to "our" and add "Western Caribbean 2012"

Personalized Portholes
  Mickey - John
  Minnie -  Mary
  Goofy - Corey
  Tinkerbell - Amy
  Chip and Dale - Nick
  Donald - Zack
  Buzz - Michael
  Nemo - Luke

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LittleGirlGrey

Okay, I don't mean to be greedy but can I ask for one other TINY thing?

*A porthole picture with Lilo and Stitch in it with it saying:

Hawaii 2012*


Is there a way I can pay you for the 5 pictures I've requested? I mean you do such amazing work and I don't want to take advantage of you! You have major Karma points btw! :-D


----------



## sari8970

Hi there Milliepie!  I tried to send you a PM and I got a message saying your box was full so I couldn't.  Is there another way I can reach you?  I have a question for you, not a request (my requests are already on here ).

Thanks!

Sari


----------



## TXMickey

Thank you BlueEyes!!


----------



## stars918

Hi Milliepie

Can you do the below to read Disney Magic 2012 with 5 beach chairs Poppie, Nannie, Mom, Dylan, Emma?  Also do you have any idea the link for the small plain colored mickey heads so I can scatter them all over the door. We leave next Friday 7/20 so if that is too short of a notice, I totally understand.  I am one last minute momma!






Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## ATLMinnie

milliepie said:


> No problem.





AWESOME!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## jilljill

LittleGirlGrey said:


> Is there a way I can pay you for the 5 pictures I've requested? I mean you do such amazing work and I don't want to take advantage of you! You have major Karma points btw! :-D



All disigning is out the goodness of the disigners hearts, no payment is expected as indicated in the first post of this thread and in the DISboard guidelines.


----------



## LittleGirlGrey

jilljill said:


> All disigning is out the goodness of the disigners hearts, no payment is expected as indicated in the first post of this thread and in the DISboard guidelines.



Okay.  Well it is super nice of them! And you guys! If I could do those awesome things, I too would do it just for the fun of it! :-D


----------



## StephandDick

Thanks for sharing your designs! They are awesome!


----------



## Melis

Hi Millipie,

My original post was #1271 on 6/23.  I am leaving next Wednesday for Florida for our 7/21 cruise.  Is there anyway I can get some of my requests?  Just the beach chairs with our names and the individual minnie/mickey heads with names and characters would be my first choices. If you can, I would certainly appreciate it.

I truly appreciate your time and creativity!  Thank you!


----------



## PixiePirate21

Hi Millipie:

All your work is awesome.   I was hoping that I could have a couple done for our cruise on August 18th.

I hope I copied the correct links....

On this one if you could add the name Aaron
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=PhineasandFerb1dayofsummervacation.jpg

for this magnet, we were hoping you could change Donald to the White Rabbit and change the name to Aaron  (If you can't do the white rabbit, Donald will work)
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Susannotgoinghomedonald.jpg

Can you change the name to Aaron
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=ShelbyChipDalePorthole.jpg

Lastly, can you change the dates to August 18 - 25th and add "Jarmusch's Fantasy Cruise"  Not sure it will fit, but whatever you think works will be great.
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=5050Fantasy2012dclcharacter.jpg

Thank you for all your hard work.  It is all amazing.  

Mary


----------



## ATLMinnie

Blueeyes,
You have made some really wonderful Mickey heads for me, and I'm wondering if I can bother you for a few more. I would love to have an Atlanta Braves head with the name Leah.

I would also really like the Pirate disign that says "Dead men tell no tales". Our sailing is September 14, 2013 on the Fantasy. I need two because we are sailing with another family. One should say "The Dye Crew" and the other would say "The Waldrip Crew".

Please let me know if there's any more information you need.

Thank you!


----------



## Blueyes87

Diane71969 said:


> You asked if I had anything in mind. Not really I love everyone you come up with so feel free to get creative. Do you have anything maybe with the peacock design with Cinderella (Diane) and Belle (Lisa)?  Or anything you can come up with I'm sure will be wonderful. Even maybe one two with on the beach at Castaway Cay or something. I dont know???



here are 2 that i was able to put together.  If you like them and want them to say something else let me know


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueeyes87, I am really loving some of the custom designs that you are doing at the moment and decided that I am going to be cheeky. Is there any chance that you could do a design for me for the West Coast Repo next year? The date is May 20th to 27th.

Corinna


----------



## LittleGirlGrey

Blueyes87 said:


> here are 2 that i was able to put together.  If you like them and want them to say something else let me know



Those are STUNNING! I love their little bathing suits!!!! You are going to get requests now you know!!! I might have a request from you if you are so inclined!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

miry said:


> Good morning Blueyes87, I was wondering if I could get this Greenbay Mickey head without the personalized name and I it would be possible to do a similar one of the Boston Celtics with no personalization. Thanks so much in advance



Here you are


----------



## milliepie

Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I adored the designs you created for the Alaskan cruises. I just booked the cruise to Hawaii in October and looked on your 4 shared files to see if you had any Hawaiian designs. I see a file for Hawaii but none of the files are loading. Am I doing something wrong??
> 
> I don't need any personalization (I am using the portholes you created for us in May) is there any way you can post the standard Hawaii designs you created here so i will be able to find them??
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience...and thanks!!!!!



No inconvenience at all.  I have dates on some of these though, did you need them off, or another year?


----------



## milliepie

Melis said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> My original post was #1271 on 6/23.  I am leaving next Wednesday for Florida for our 7/21 cruise.  Is there anyway I can get some of my requests?  Just the beach chairs with our names and the individual minnie/mickey heads with names and characters would be my first choices. If you can, I would certainly appreciate it.
> 
> I truly appreciate your time and creativity!  Thank you!



Hope you have a great cruise!  




















Here's what I have for the Phillies.


----------



## Blueyes87

emmah16 said:


> Hi Blueyes
> 
> First I would like to say what amazing talent both yourself and Millipie have for designing all these magnets.
> 
> Second thing is would you be able to design a Mickey head with an English football team in it?
> 
> If so would it be possible for you to design one with Manchester United in it with the Hampton-Barlow Family in the middle?
> 
> Many thanks



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

sari8970 said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> I've been making some Mickey Heads, but I can't seem to make one nice enough for a Doc McStuffins one.  I downloaded a picture, but I'm not loving the way it looks.  Is this one you can make?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Sari



How's this one?


----------



## sari8970

Blueyes87 said:


> How's this one?



That is amazing.  I don't know how all of you do this.  I tried and tried with a picture just like that and it looked terrible.  Thank you so much!


----------



## kristinfly2

Hi! All these great disigns have really inspired me to make my own door magnets and tshirt iron ons.  Does anyone have some of the blanks I am looking for? I am looking for one of tinkerbell climbing out of a keyhole and the shark from nemo.  Thank you!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

We are on page 91. We are leaving on 7/19/12 for our Fantasy cruise on 7/21/12.  Any possibility of a few of the designs for the girls??  Thank a million - Dawn


----------



## milliepie

dmetcalfrn said:


> We are on page 91. We are leaving on 7/19/12 for our Fantasy cruise on 7/21/12.  Any possibility of a few of the designs for the girls??  Thank a million - Dawn



Sure, I'll get to them tonight.


----------



## Blueyes87

moremouse said:


> Blueyes87-
> 
> I would LOVE to get a few of your designs when and if you have time to do it.  My cruise isn't until next year so no hurry.
> 
> Tinkerbell w/pixie dust in mickey head that says Tricia.
> 
> Do you have something that maybe has a scuba type mickey thing, or Pirate theme, if not? I don't think he'd appreciate Tink with his name.   Just maybe something "manly"?
> 
> Valentines Day Romance one for Tricia and Tom. (or anything you think is cute for VDay 2013)  I don't need the fern type things under the hearts though.
> 
> Pirate Night sign with Tom and Tricia down the right side, Disney Fantasy in the hat, and 2013 at the top.  Pirate Night down the left side too is fine.
> 
> Wow.  That's more than a few, which is 3.  Pretty please....




Here is your requests sorry it's taken a little bit for me to get to them  I don't know if he likes fishing but I went ahead and made two different ones just in case.  If you had anything else in mind for any of them just let me know


----------



## seo31

Blueyes87-

Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations! Would it be possible for you to create a couple of designs for our 9/1 cruise on the Fantasy? I am not creative therefore I am not picky and will appreciate anything you make for me! ) 

Happy 11th Birthday, Alex-Mickey Mouse design

The design with the four beach chairs with the names Matt, Sharon, Devon, Alex 

Thank you for your time!
Sharon


----------



## jilljill

kristinfly2 said:


> Hi! All these great disigns have really inspired me to make my own door magnets and tshirt iron ons.  Does anyone have some of the blanks I am looking for? I am looking for one of tinkerbell climbing out of a keyhole and the shark from nemo.  Thank you!



You can also look over on the Creative Disign Forums for the disigns you are looking for.

milliepie has links in her signatures to disigns she has done, you can start by looking there.


----------



## milliepie

dmetcalfrn said:


> Milliepie -  new to boards and love your designs!!!  If possible have a few requests:
> Beach chairs for 5 - four girls and 1 boy - Disney Fantasy July 21, 2012- July 28, 2012
> Terry - dad
> Dawn - mom
> Selena
> Shay
> Maraylan
> 
> 
> Perry ears with Terry
> Tink ears with Maraylan
> Minnie porthole with Dawn
> Minnie mouse ears with black top and red/white polka dots - one for Selena and one for Shay
> 
> Surfboards for 2 girls for Fantasy
> Selena and Shay
> 
> Fantasy ears with nemo/goofy swimming
> The Metcalf Family
> 
> Porthole with all characters for Fantasy
> The Metcalf Family
> 
> Disney Fantasy maiden voyage 2 without words maiden voyage
> The Metcalf Family
> July 21-28, 2012
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!



Here are your requests.    I'll post as I upload.


----------



## VIMermaid

If it's not too much trouble, could I have a few graphics?  My trip is soon!  We leave August 6, 2012, but I just found you!

The Dream ship with the ears over it & says dreams do come true with August 10-15 and 2012 in the other ear  and Disney Dream.  It's in your other thread, post #3472 on 3-11-around 11 am.  I've tried to add the photo, but cannot figure it out, sorry.

The beach chairs (ship in background, bahama cruise) with our names, Mickey (Mark), Minnie (Annette), Pluto (Michael), Pink Princess (Jennifer), Stitch (Joseph)  

The Mickey head with the underwater scene with Goofy/Nemo/Flounder & M/M on the beach, could you add our family name?  The San Pietro Family (yes, there is a space)

The Stitch Surfboard Magnet with the ship in background milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Surfboards/HeatherKayleesurfStitch.jpgt... can you fit 5 surfboards? Disney Dream August 10-15, 2012 (love the mickey ears for the zero) and Mark (Mickey with the little mickey head on top) Annette (something pink and floral or the mickey head pink one or the minnie with the bow on top - whatever is easy for you and looks best), Jennifer (little mermaid with sebastian on it), Michael (Pluto with the blue on bottom and extra footprints), Joseph (Stitch or donald - Joseph is my mischevious 5 yo, so I always think of him as Stitch!)


I know I'm asking alot, it's our first cruise *& we have 2 doors to decorate & FE to do & if you can tell me how to add our names & stuff, I'd gladly do it myself.  I kinda tried to figure it out.  I'd also love to pay you to compensate for your time.  You guys are just awesome to do this for everyone.

Thank you so much for anything you have time to do!!


----------



## milliepie

Purdue Mouse said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I am organizing our FE group.  I would love to make the magnets for our group.
> 
> Can I get a graphic with the Cruise date of July 23, 2012 on the Wonder
> and the itinerary?
> Day 1 ~ Port ~~ Seattle ~
> Day 2 ~ At sea
> Day 3 ~ Tracy Arm
> Day 4 ~ Skagway ~
> Day 5 ~ Juneau ~
> Day 6 ~ Ketchikan ~
> Day 7 ~ Victoria ~
> Day 8 ~ Seattle ~~
> 
> Thank you
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/bhre7-tA/Wonder_Alaska_Cruise_August_30.html
> 
> I love your Mickey heads!  I would love a Purdue Mickey ears with "Purdue Mouse" (DIS name)
> and Indiana University Mickey ears for Kim with the initials "KSB" below her name in smaller font.
> White Sox Mickey ears for Andi
> Life preserver Mickey ears with Admiral Donald in the middle for Roy



Here are your completed designs.


----------



## milliepie

rosermama said:


> Aghhh my computer is having issues and I was trying to write on this image from Millipie, I was wondering if you could please put in the little heart
> "5 Year Anniversary"
> 
> Thanks Really appreciate it.  (sorry can't figure out how to post a thuumbnail)



Here you go.


----------



## emmah16

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thank you Blueyes. It's fab.


----------



## Melis

Millipie,

Thank you so much for designing our cruise magnets.  They look fantastic!!  The kids just saw them and were dancing around the house.

We are now ready for our cruise! 

Thanks so much!

Melis


----------



## jilljill

VIMermaid said:


> I know I'm asking alot, it's our first cruise *& we have 2 doors to decorate & FE to do & if you can tell me how to add our names & stuff, I'd gladly do it myself.  I kinda tried to figure it out.  I'd also love to pay you to compensate for your time.  You guys are just awesome to do this for everyone.
> 
> Thank you so much for anything you have time to do!!



All disigning is done for free and the disigners are not allowed to accept to pay't as per the DISboard guidelines.  Please accept their generosity and pay it forward.


----------



## stars918

Blueeyes87 or Milliepie,

Can you do a Disney Magic 2012 with 5 beach chairs for me that say Poppie, Nannie, Mom, Dylan, Emma.  We leave next Friday, I know it is such short notice and if you can't get to it, I totally understand.  Like usual I left everything to the last minute!


----------



## Purdue Mouse

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance!  Sooooo excited now!
> You are extremely generous with your time!   Loving the Pixie dust
> 
> They are EXACTLY what I wanted. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Thank you very much for the designs!!!  They were AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## miry

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thank you sooooo much Blueyes87! My son loves them!


----------



## GrumpyBelle

Blueyes 87 when you get time, I would like to request the Pirates in the Caribbean sign 

On the hat: Disney Fantasy 
Dates: February 9-16, 2013
Down the right side: In the Caribbean

TIA


----------



## GrumpyBelle

Milliepie I would like to have a magnet for our anniversary cruise. We are traveling in February of 2013 so we are in no hurry. 

Could I request the Mickey and Minnie sunset porthole with Angela and Al-- 20 years. In the porthole, I would like Disney Fantasy 2013.

TIA for all of your great designs!!!


----------



## patita71

miry said:


> Thank you sooooo much Blueyes87! My son loves them!



Hello, would you be able to do 3 NY Giants Mickey Heads with the Names
Ugarte
Catalan
Parra

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Diane71969

Blueyes87 said:


> here are 2 that i was able to put together.  If you like them and want them to say something else let me know



BLUEYES I LOVE THEM BOTH!  Can you please change the 1st one from Dream to Fantasy since we will be on the Fantasy or add it somehow?  On the 2nd one can you add our names Diane & Lisa somewhere so no one takes it???


----------



## mm4mm

May I get a NY to Canada  - Sept 12-17, 2012 - Mike & Melisa, please.  Thanks.


----------



## hart6066

I am VERY new here and trying to figure this out! I think this is the magnet I'd like

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/u...ck7oceanbk.jpg
Hi--I'm hoping to do magnets and iron ons for totes by this Friday!!  Sorry to ask, but have you done/can you do:
From:

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... Chairs/?action=view&current=deck7oceanbk.jpg

I'd like the deck chair personalized from left to right as:

Mommy, Nana, S, Grandma, Grandpa, W, Daddy

and if possible a heading on top reading GrandFamily Vacation 2012


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Bornteach

Hi Milliepie!  Your designs are gorgeous!!  We are headed to our cruise in 2 weeks.  Could you make one for each of us?  (we like the name's with te characters in each)

Cole - Phineas and Ferb
David - Tinkerbell
Kristin - The fab 5


THank you SO MUCH!!!


----------



## BMICKEY

BMICKEY said:


> Hi Milliepie!  I used a lot of your graphics for our last two cruises, but I can't find one that fits for our upcoming cruise in October.
> 
> I would love a Mickey Cruise Head that has the Fantasy Western Itinerary B with Fowler Family on one ear and October 27 - November 3, 2012 on the other.  Can you fit that it's the Fantasy Wester Itinerary B?
> 
> Thank you so much for the awesome work you do



I know I still have time before the cruise but just anxious to get all the little projects done    LOL

Thanks again!!!


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

I was going through your photobucket once again and came across this one.

]http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Deck%20Chairs/?action=view&current=DeckNovaScotiaMMDDG.jpg 

Is it possible to get this one made with 10 deck chairs?  We have all individual and ones for each families stateroom, but nothing about it being a trip with all of us.  I don't know if that's too many to put.  I'll write out all 10 with which chairs and also let you know by "family", in case it can't be done on one.

Poppy on Donald chair
Nanny on Tinkerbell chair
Lynn on Belle chair
Marc on Perry chair (I didn't see one)
William on Chip and Dale chair (I think it's either or, which is fine)
Elizabeth on Pluto chair
Sari on Potato head chair (I didn't see one so if you don't have one I saw Monsters, Inc so that one)
Angelo on Goofy chair
A.J. on Stitch chair (I didn't see one so if you can't do this one (AJ says it's his favorite) then The Incredibles (his 2nd favorite)
Eric on Mickey chair

The rooms are Nanny and Poppy; Lynn, Marc, William and Elizabeth; and Sari, Angelo, A.J. and Eric

If you don't have any of those deck chairs just let me know and I'll pick different ones.

Thanks so much! 

Sari


----------



## sari8970

Hi there, me again.

I wanted to make some personalized mickey head pirates and I was wondering if you have any for pluto, tinkerbell and chip and/or dale.

No biggie if you don't, I just wasn't sure if I was missing them.  If you don't, I'll make us all different mickey and minnie ones.

Thanks!

Sari


----------



## dsnygirl2006

ATLMinnie said:
			
		

> AWESOME!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!



I looooove this, is there anyway you could do one for me as well, with the Fantasy logo and 3 chairs that say Kristy, Carson and Jay with sail dates of Oct 13-20? Love your stuff!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## ajstaud

BlueEyes,  Can you also do the two designs of  Cinderella and Bell the one on the beach and the two sisters and a dream, for me and my sister.  Our names are Jamie and Amanda  we will be on the Disney Dream in September 2012

Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## aimshna

Millie do you have a blank license plate that I can add names to?  I looked through your photobucket and didn't find one but might have missed it.  If not could you put one in there because I saw you did do plates for a family.  Thanks.  We are on the Fantasy in August


----------



## ladypirate

ladypirate said:


> Millie - these are great!  The only ones missing are the group of ones listed after Candace - it think the 2012 DCL with Fantasy - the Deer Family and the family porthole.
> 
> And one last thing - Candace one is great.  that's for me.  I think i'd like on it.  "Mom IS Candace"  or something like that?  i love them.  Now gotta go buy my magnet paper and get to work!
> 
> Sarah




Milliepie - less than 2 weeks to go and i am just now getting ready to print these magnets.  How did the time fly???  Looks like i forgot to do one for Grandma who is sailing in the girls room.  Could you please do this one for her - 

tinkerbellblowmh.png with Laurie for the name.  If this one won't work with a name, there is a similar Tinkerbell ear in post 1365 that would also work.

Lastly, above i requested the Candace one to be personalized for me so it doesn't get swiped...maybe just "mom is Candace" or just Mom?  And then i couldn't find the 2012 DCL with Fantasy for "The Deer Family" and then lastly - the family porthole.  Good god.  You're the best.  If i can get them by the end of this week, that would be fine.  We leave next Friday!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Hoagie Pie

Hey Millipie - do you have a picture of 4 Disney Characters holding hands and walking towards the castle!!!  I would LOVE this, if possible.  I am going on a scavenger hunt in the Magic Kingdom and would love this to add to our team shirts?  I believe you only do DCL, but I thought I would give it a try!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jilljill

Hoagie Pie said:


> Hey Millipie - do you have a picture of 4 Disney Characters holding hands and walking towards the castle!!!  I would LOVE this, if possible.  I am going on a scavenger hunt in the Magic Kingdom and would love this to add to our team shirts?  I believe you only do DCL, but I thought I would give it a try!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have you checked milliepie's links in her signature for the picture you are looking for?  You can also look on the Creative Disigns forums for the picture.


----------



## DMA

Hi guys,

I had to go on a last minute trip out of town and I won't be back until wednesday night.  I will post all immediate requests Thursday.  So sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## milliepie

Sorry, the last post is from me.  I am using my sister's computer and didn't log off...


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Milliepie - less than 2 weeks to go and i am just now getting ready to print these magnets.  How did the time fly???  Looks like i forgot to do one for Grandma who is sailing in the girls room.  Could you please do this one for her -
> 
> tinkerbellblowmh.png with Laurie for the name.  If this one won't work with a name, there is a similar Tinkerbell ear in post 1365 that would also work.
> 
> Lastly, above i requested the Candace one to be personalized for me so it doesn't get swiped...maybe just "mom is Candace" or just Mom?  And then i couldn't find the 2012 DCL with Fantasy for "The Deer Family" and then lastly - the family porthole.  Good god.  You're the best.  If i can get them by the end of this week, that would be fine.  We leave next Friday!  Can't wait!!



Hi there.  I did them and posted them for you last week i think.  I don't have access to my files, but if you look under all completed requests in photobucket they should all be there.  If you can wait until thurs, I can find them for you.  

Ok, so I am wrong!  I definitely did them, an I could have sworn I posted them, but I can't find them either.  I will do them the minute I get home.  They are done, I just have to upload them.  So sorry!


----------



## Princess Runner

Hello Blue Eyes!

I already have a request for Millie but today I saw one I love that you made, is post 1496 and is a Mickey fisherman dreaming of a fish, can you make that with the name Carlos?  I will really appreciate it.  We are leaving on July 28, but I will be doing mi magnets next week,  hope this is not to last minute!


----------



## Princess Runner

Millie sorry Im bugging you! and I know you are doing this out of your heart, I didnt tell we are leaving on July 28, I am planning to work on my magnets next week but I don't know how far are you with the requests I am page 96 post 1432.

Also I remember there is a step by step instruction thread on how to arrenge margins and such somewhere in the thread....do you remember where?

Thank you again very much! xoxo


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  I did them and posted them for you last week i think.  I don't have access to my files, but if you look under all completed requests in photobucket they should all be there.  If you can wait until thurs, I can find them for you.
> 
> Ok, so I am wrong!  I definitely did them, an I could have sworn I posted them, but I can't find them either.  I will do them the minute I get home.  They are done, I just have to upload them.  So sorry!



Millie- Thursday is not a problem!  Thanks for looking and hope you have a good trip.


----------



## jilljill

Princess Runner said:


> Millie sorry Im bugging you! and I know you are doing this out of your heart, I didnt tell we are leaving on July 28, I am planning to work on my magnets next week but I don't know how far are you with the requests I am page 96 post 1432.
> 
> Also I remember there is a step by step instruction thread on how to arrenge margins and such somewhere in the thread....do you remember where?
> 
> Thank you again very much! xoxo



In milliepie's signature is a link with the info you are looking for.


----------



## DumboCollector

Hi Millie,

Your DISigns are spectacular!  I'm having a tough time deciding what to request.

So far, I'd like:

1) out of DCl Donald Duck letters - Kristen
2) if you have Dumbo letters - Cindy
3) DCL name tag with "Wonders" saying - Kristen  Tacoma,WA
4) DCL name tag with "Wonders" saying - Cindy  Menomonee Falls, WI

My daughter, Kristen, and I are sailing on the Wonder from Seatlle to Alaska back to Vancouver Sept 3-10, 2012.  

In case you can't tell, her favorite character is Donald Duck and mine is Dumbo.

I'm looking for a few other DISigns but, since you have so many choices, I'd like to rely on you to choose a few that meet our cruise and favorite chacters.

Thanks in advance for your time and work on our DISigns!


----------



## PenskeSth1

Hello Millie,

just wanted to say first your work is amazing, you are so talented.

is there anyway you can make something for us for our NYE cruise on the Fantasy. Not to picky so anything would be nice. 

The Alberrys

David, Michele and Davey..

ty so much in advance


----------



## robinpgma

milliepie said:


>



Thank you so much.


----------



## Snick

Wow! Who knew these could be so beautiful!! You are amazing!! And so very thoughtful to share your work!! I've been downloading and dreaming for an hour!!

Any chance we could have a porthole window done?

thanks!

Snick
Sunshine
Brill 

Yes, these are our names!  LOL


----------



## rescuetink

Blueyes87 said:


> How's this one?



My DD loves this too!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## PatsMinnie

Hi milliepie, I love your work, and really appreciate that you do this! I couldn't even begin to imagine up all the designs you've come up with and put together.  With that said, I adore the beach chairs design.  If you find some time could you do one for me that has Mickey and Minnie chairs on the beach, with Disney Dream 2012 in the background with the Mickey and Goofy clouds? I would like the Mickey chair to say Patrick and the Minnie to say Charlotte. Also, if you could do a set of name tags, but not specific to the ship or date, so we can use them again, that would be so awesome.  We're cruising in September so there is no immediate rush. Thanks SO much!!


----------



## moremouse

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is your requests sorry it's taken a little bit for me to get to them  I don't know if he likes fishing but I went ahead and made two different ones just in case.  If you had anything else in mind for any of them just let me know



Thank you SOOO much!  They're great!  I can't wait to put them on our door.  Now if only the cruise would GET here.


----------



## MREBERT1978

Milliepie, would you please make a life preserver cruise magnet for my door? This is the one I would like:

DCL Fantasy 2012 preserver 

But with a white background and to say Sept 22-29, 2012

Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## bewitched00

Hi! 
I wanted to Request a few designs.

Spring Break 2013 Fantasy- Stephens Family
Spring Break 2013 Fantasy- Rose Family

Peyton-minnie soccer
Presley-minnie soccer
Caleb-Captain Hook
Parker-Mickey
Hayley-Minnie
Teryl-Mickey

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Disneyogamom

Milliepie,

I have just discovered the wonderful world of door magnets.  Your designs are amazing.  We are going on the Fantasy on August 4th and if you have time I would love the following:

Name fills:
Briana - Alice in wonderland (cartoon)
Megan - Jasmine and characters from Aladdin
Lesley - Beauty and the Beast
John - Star Wars

I would also love a design that incorporates the Texas flag (so happy the Magic will be sailing out of Texas this year!) That says "The Butler Family Dallas, Texas.  Or maybe a Mickey head filled in with the Texas flag that says "The Butler's - Deep in the Heart of Disney".  Please feel free to do whatever you think looks best.

After I laminate them, what do I use to to turn them into magnets?

Thank you so much.
Lesley


----------



## Michele1377

Hi - is it possible to get this DISign but change the date to August 12, 2012?

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=May25Magiclibertymh2.png


Thanks so much - all of the DISigners are so talented and AWESOME!!!


----------



## Aliswa

Blueyes87 said:


> and this is for nursesami...I think this is what you wanted



I would love a University of Georgia one with "The Martin Family". 

Can you possibly do one for me?


----------



## KimRaye

Disneyogamom said:


> After I laminate them, what do I use to to turn them into magnets?


You could just print them on magnetic paper, or glue magnets to the back of your laminates.


----------



## angelinaxox

Hi, I love all your work. Not sure if it is possible or not, but was wondering if I could get the following done with a date change.  Instead of the given dates, would I be able to get July 28, 2012 on the Mickey head (for the Magic) with the Statue of Liberty? This is the same Mickey that the other person requested a few posts ago. 

 I'd also like to have the dates July 28, 2012 to August 5, 2012 added to the the Mickey head with the Mickey and Pluto clouds above the Magic cruise ship. The dates are written in the right ear. 

and also the Mickey head with the Magic 9 day itinerary out of NYC with July 28, 2012 to August 5, 2012.  (the one that shows the red lines to Nassau, Castaway Cay, and Port Canaveral and says Magic in the left ear.) 

Sorry I can't post the links so I tried to describe the Mickey heads as best I could. 

If you can't change the dates, are they available with no dates on them?

Thanks for any help.

Just wanted to post to let you know I no longer need these Mickey heads as I just completed my cruise and was able to figure out how to put dates on them. Thanks for your wonderful designs. I loved being able to find my door easily on the cruise and had so much decorating for each day.  Thanks again.


----------



## shoes99

I want to make small door magnets for FE gifts using this Minnie.
If I don't have Photoshop how can I try and fit say 6 magnets on a sheet of magnet paper.  Staples had the gloss white magnet sheets for $9.99 but I only have 4 sheets so I want to fit as many as I can on one sheet.
Michele


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Millie- Thursday is not a problem!  Thanks for looking and hope you have a good trip.



Ok, finally home and as promised here are yours.  So sorry about the confusion.  I hope I got them all this time.


----------



## milliepie

shoes99 said:


> I want to make small door magnets for FE gifts using this Minnie.
> If I don't have Photoshop how can I try and fit say 6 magnets on a sheet of magnet paper.  Staples had the gloss white magnet sheets for $9.99 but I only have 4 sheets so I want to fit as many as I can on one sheet.
> Michele



Here is the easiest way that I know how to do it.  If you go to your pictures folder (or the folder you have the image saved in) you can right click the image and then select print.  A print window should pop up.  On the right scroll down to the layout selection and you can print one, two, four, nine or 35.  You need to adjust the copies of each picture selection to it's corresponding layout, and then print.  Hope it works for you.


----------



## milliepie

aimshna said:


> Millie do you have a blank license plate that I can add names to?  I looked through your photobucket and didn't find one but might have missed it.  If not could you put one in there because I saw you did do plates for a family.  Thanks.  We are on the Fantasy in August



By blank, do you mean nothing at all on it, or one with a certain character?  I did make a few, but not many, so if you want a character or style you need to let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## DisneyBuff27

Can you please pm me as I would like to talk to you about making some magnets for us.  I saw your photobucket and like what you do. We set sail 9/1.

I see you live Chicago ish. We live in Kenosha wi just over the border.


----------



## milliepie

Princess Runner said:


> Hey Millie! It's been a while but I'd been following you from time to time.
> One more time requesting your magic and Pixie Dust:
> 
> Fantasy Eastern Caribbean 7 nights cruise Itinerary: Port Canaveral, St Maarten, St Thomas, CC  with Carlos Elcka Carmen Andy July 28 to August 4 2012  Maybe not in a Mickey Head but the regular map
> 
> Mickey lifting weights with Carlos (he is into Crossfit now!)
> 
> Fawn the animal fairy (from TinkerBell) with Carmen
> 
> Mickey and Minnie walking to the sunset in CC with Elcka and Carlos
> 
> A special request if you can Big Time Rush anything with Happy 8th Birthday Carmen (she's getting concert tickets)
> 
> As always thank you for spreading the love trough your art! xoxo Elcka



Nice to "see" you again.    Hope all is well.  Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

BMICKEY said:


> I know I still have time before the cruise but just anxious to get all the little projects done    LOL
> 
> Thanks again!!!



Here you go.


----------



## Michele1377

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...equests/Mickey Heads/C D/Calliebaseballmh.png

Hi Millie 

Do you have this DISign in a softball (yellow/red stitches). My daughter Gillian plays and it would be awesome if I could surprise her with a Mickey head magnet with her number on it when she gets to our stateroom!
Also, did you see my post yesterday (#1543) ? I don't know if I requested it right or if I am supposed to put the actual image in the request.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

stars918 said:


> Blueeyes87 or Milliepie,
> 
> Can you do a Disney Magic 2012 with 5 beach chairs for me that say Poppie, Nannie, Mom, Dylan, Emma.  We leave next Friday, I know it is such short notice and if you can't get to it, I totally understand.  Like usual I left everything to the last minute!




Here you go,  Thanks for Waiting.


----------



## milliepie

Michele1377 said:


> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...equests/Mickey Heads/C D/Calliebaseballmh.png
> 
> Hi Millie
> 
> Do you have this DISign in a softball (yellow/red stitches). My daughter Gillian plays and it would be awesome if I could surprise her with a Mickey head magnet with her number on it when she gets to our stateroom!
> Also, did you see my post yesterday (#1543) ? I don't know if I requested it right or if I am supposed to put the actual image in the request.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I do have that in a softball.  I will do this and your other one as soon as I can.  You did your request just fine.


----------



## Michele1377

Thanks so much Millie - Gillian's number is #14


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> Hi there, me again.
> 
> I wanted to make some personalized mickey head pirates and I was wondering if you have any for pluto, tinkerbell and chip and/or dale.
> 
> No biggie if you don't, I just wasn't sure if I was missing them.  If you don't, I'll make us all different mickey and minnie ones.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sari



I do have those.  I uploaded them for you.


----------



## Michele1377

Could you also do this Mickey head for us -

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../DCL Mickey heads/NYHalifaxJune172012mh-1.png
With the dates August 12th-17th 2012

and do you have a Mickey head like this one - 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../DCL Mickey heads/Postefamilyfantasybowmh.png

for the Magic? If you do - could you do one with "The Roberts Family" in the left ear?

Thanks so much - when we first (and last) cruised Disney my kids were so in awe of the decorations on the stateroom doors - this time they will be so happy to have decorations on their door as well


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> Ok, finally home and as promised here are yours.  So sorry about the confusion.  I hope I got them all this time.



You ROCK Millie!  Thanks so much.  I hope to post a picture of our door and the kid's door when we get back.  Leave in one week for air to MCO - so NOT ready!!


----------



## adznyfan

hi

leaving in 2 weeks for our first disney cruise!!! would love to have a magnet with dug the dog from up as a surprise for my girls - does anyone have one?

thanks so much!


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:
			
		

> here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=fowlerfamilyfantasyitinmh.jpg



thank you!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyBuff27

Hi Millie would you be able to make some magnets for us?


----------



## Spokavegas

[/QUOTE]

Milliepie- Could I get this one with July 30, 2012 as the date in time for next week?  I just ran across it and love it!


----------



## DLW8

DLW8 said:


> Hi Millipie - love your designs, and would like to get on the "list".
> 
> 
> From your Photo Bucket:
> 
> Eat, Sleep & Cruise (Lilo & stitch) - with the Fantasy ship and dates of September 22 - 29, 2012
> 
> Peace, Love and Mickey (can this be done in purple instead of black?)
> 
> From this thread:
> 
> Baseball Mickey Head with Aidan in one ear and Fantasy September 22 - 29, 2012 in the other
> 
> Softball Mickey Head with Jordan in one ear and Fantasy September 22 - 29, 2012 in the other
> 
> Eastern Itinerary Mickey Head with September 22 - 29, 2012
> 
> Phineas & Ferb on the beach with Fantasy in the background.  Wording:  7 more days of summer vacation and The Walshes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Darcy





Just checking to see what page you are on Millipie - this was my original request from page 88.  I haven't seen them posted yet, so just seeing if I missed them somehow.

Thanks in advance for your hard work!

darcy


----------



## disney debi

Hi Millie,

I was also wondering what page you are on.  My original post is on page 80 post 1189.  We still have a little time til our cruise, but wanted to get our fe gifts finished off soon.

Thanks so much,

Debi


----------



## Michele1377

Yet another request -

Found this in your 4Share folders -
http://www.4shared.com/photo/dsX23GI5/Magic_Canada_Cruise_July_81312.html

Love the look of it - reminds me of the Art Deco period which is so in line with the ships design influence 

If you could - with the dates for 
August 12-17

Thanks again - and if there is a limit to how many requests I can make just let me know - there is no rush on these - we are still 3 weeks out


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



I just looked at this again and it's the Western Itinerary that we need that includes Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Costa Maya....sorry!


----------



## VTDisney

Where can I find letter filled with the Disney characters.  I'm trying to make my own magnets for our upcoming cruise.  

Thanks


----------



## Bornteach

milliepie - I know you must be swamped but did you happen to see my post about our three names?

Cole - Phineas & Ferb
Kristin - Fab 5
David - Tinkerbell


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> I do have those.  I uploaded them for you.





You are totally awesome!  Thank you so much!


----------



## VTDisney

Was hoping you could help me with a few magnets.  We leave for NY on August 8th.  

Jackson - Phineas and Ferb
Julianne - Princess (cartoon) or Tinkerbell

Thanks you so much.


----------



## kelmarie66

Rookie reader here...is there a way to search designs for something you may have already created...or at least something similar? DH is turning 50 in Sept and I am surprising him with the 5-day on the Magic out of NYC to NE/CA on 9/12. It wld be over-the-top SUPER COOL to have a magnet for the cabin door. I am trying to catch up reading all about how this works and what it's all about so forgive my naïveté!


----------



## jilljill

kelmarie66 said:


> Rookie reader here...is there a way to search designs for something you may have already created...or at least something similar? DH is turning 50 in Sept and I am surprising him with the 5-day on the Magic out of NYC to NE/CA on 9/12. It wld be over-the-top SUPER COOL to have a magnet for the cabin door. I am trying to catch up reading all about how this works and what it's all about so forgive my naïveté!



You can click on the links in milliepie's signature and look thru her files that you can access thru the links there.  

Plus there's also a thread just for magnets for the Canadian cruises:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2888820


----------



## milliepie

Spokavegas said:


>



Milliepie- Could I get this one with July 30, 2012 as the date in time for next week?  I just ran across it and love it![/QUOTE]

No problem.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Hi Milliepie

LOVE LOVE LOVE your designs.... I was wondering if you could do a few for our upcoming cruise? 

The one with the beach chairs with the Disney fantasy in the background with the dates Oct 13-20, 2012
The names on the chairs 
Kristy
Jay
Carson

Also could you do the one of the Mickey head with the Disney fantasy logo and the map of the western Caribbean itinerary

I saw one in your photo bucket of phineas and ferb and they have scuba masks on and could you have it say Scott Family
 Vacation 2012.

I noticed you do a lot of football teams, do you by any chance have one with the Alabama college football team? Of so could you also do that one for me?

Thank you sooooo much


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> disneyfantasymaidenvoyage2 with the following alterations:
> no maiden voyage but add The Guessfeld Family July 27 - August 3, 2013
> 
> Itinerary mickey head map for Guessfeld Family - Disney Fantasy - Eastern Caribbean - Port Canaveral, St. Marteen, St. Thomas/St John and Castaway Cay - July 27 - August 3, 2013 -
> 
> Itinerary mickey head map for Roberts Family - Disney Fantasy - Eastern Caribbean - Port Canaveral, St. Marteen, St. Thomas/St John and Castaway Cay - July 27 - August 3, 2013
> 
> Also is there anyway to add the Flags for each Port or do you have something additional that you can do to include the Flags on a DISigns?
> 
> Names with Pirate mickey fil
> LARRY
> BRYAN
> KYLE
> 
> Pirate minnie fil
> DIANE
> LISA
> ASHLEY
> 
> Justin Bieber fil
> ASHLEY



Here are the fills.  Thanks for waiting.


----------



## milliepie

DLW8 said:


> Just checking to see what page you are on Millipie - this was my original request from page 88.  I haven't seen them posted yet, so just seeing if I missed them somehow.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your hard work!
> 
> darcy




I'm all over the place right now.  It has been a whirlwind of a summer and I'm not on here as much as I wish I could be.    Here are your designs.  Let me know if you need anything else.   






















disney debi said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> I was also wondering what page you are on.  My original post is on page 80 post 1189.  We still have a little time til our cruise, but wanted to get our fe gifts finished off soon.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Debi



Here are yours too.  Hope the itinerary is the one you wanted.  If not, please let me know.


----------



## milliepie

adznyfan said:


> hi
> 
> leaving in 2 weeks for our first disney cruise!!! would love to have a magnet with dug the dog from up as a surprise for my girls - does anyone have one?
> 
> thanks so much!



Here's a porthole.


----------



## LittleGirlGrey

Hi Millie!!!

So I posted a few posts back somewhere in the 80's I think asking for a couple of things and I've changed my mind so I'm going to repost and if you have the time great! If not, I totally understand! Your work is amazing by the way! 

So this is my request:

The name Diane with those fill in letters with characters from Sleeping Beauty

The name Lesley with fill in letter with characters from Once Upon A Time

A Porthole with two of the kittens from Aristocats *the girl and one of the boys* if you can...but don't worry about it if you can't. 

And this last one you totally don't have to do, the names are the most important. But something with Jack Sparrow with the words: Keep A Weather Eye On The Horizon.

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## ohboyx3

Hi there! I have never done this before, so hopefully I am going about this in the right way. I would LOVE some magnets for our stateroom door. we will be cruising the DREAM October 7th. My husband and I (Jonas and Amanda) will be celebrating our 15th wedding anniversary and we will be cruising with our three boys (Jonas,Jeremiah and Cole) I would be grateful for ANY DISigns. I am not picky!!!!!! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## disney debi

milliepie said:


> I'm all over the place right now.  It has been a whirlwind of a summer and I'm not on here as much as I wish I could be.    Here are your designs.  Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are yours too.  Hope the itinerary is the one you wanted.  If not, please let me know.



Thank you soooo much.  They are wonderful!!


----------



## milliepie

kikjoy said:


> WOW!!!  You have done so many fantastic graphics for everyone!!!  I was wondering if you wouldn't mind doing some for my family???  I had such a hard time choosing and if I am asking too much, please just tell me!
> 
> Portholes:
> Riley  Ariel
> Katelyn  Minnie
> Chris  Pluto
> Kristin  Goofy
> 
> Pirate Minnie with Katelyn
> Pirate Minnie with Riley
> 
> Cinderella ears with Riley
> Cinderella ears with Katelyn
> 
> Can you tell it is my first DISNEY cruise!?!?!?  I am so excited to take my daughters on their first cruise too!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!  All your hard work is very appreciated!
> Kristin



I think I'm supposed to Pm you when this is posted.  I'm going to have to do that when I clear my inbox a bit, it's full right now and I can't send anything out.


----------



## dennisbryce

Hello 

I am taking my daughter and best friend on one of the pixar cruises out of LA and was wondering if you would make a few of your wonderful designs for us???

Can I get this one with the name: Kaprisha
princess in training tiana - download at 4shared. princess in training tiana is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared. 
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/fCMIeyv7/princess_in_training_tiana.html#gjml3dsRVg6hjd1o.99

this one with the name: Crystal
Snow white in an apple2 - download at 4shared. Snow white in an apple2 is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared. 
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/HLU6wSda/Snow_white_in_an_apple2.html#RdZdPuvEP5o3Trii.99

this one with the name: Becky
Pirateminniemh2.3 - download at 4shared. Pirateminniemh2.3 is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared. 
Tags: Pirateminniemh2.3  photo 
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/5QWYuCjd/Pirateminniemh23.html#x5bjBR2FbkwBmZP7.99

This one with "Girls Only"
jessie porthole - download at 4shared. jessie porthole is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared. 
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/NMXmpKaY/jessie_porthole.html#VLjK14Ke2WZ3w1jw.99

This one with the name Kaprisha, same colors and everything 

Devinbirthdayprincessmh - download at 4shared. Devinbirthdayprincessmh is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared. 
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/zxdFkHCp/Devinbirthdayprincessmh.html#86KovaZH4tF0LbPY.99

This one with the name Crystal
pirate princess ariel mh - download at 4shared. pirate princess ariel mh is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/nB4540Zh/pirate_princess_ariel_mh.html#7E5WGQOTcp1UPE38.99

Can I get this one to say, " it's my 4th Birthday
with the name Kaprisha
and Feel free to treat me like a princess
Alexandra Birthday Princess - download at 4shared. Alexandra Birthday Princess is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared. 
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/RztKeY3B/Alexandra_Birthday_Princess.html#DkmOrqCdQpGIEW3t.99

Thank you so very much


----------



## Diane71969

Milliepie 

Thank you sooo sooo much!

Could I please some more name fills?

Diane like the Kaylee one with Miss Piggy name fill

Ashley with One Direction name fill

The Disney Fantasy Name Fill (like the Lisa Disney Magic name fill):
Diane
Larry
Lisa
Bryan
Ashley
Kyle

Thanks sooo much!


----------



## GeekaGriffis

Thanks for the links!!


----------



## KZPow

I finally figured out how to see your designs.

May I have 2 pirate Mickey fills?

Ray
Jason

May I have 2 pirate Minnie fills?

KZ
Maya

Thank you so much.  Love your designs

KZ


----------



## DisneyMom&Fan

Hi, 

You do such awesome work and you are very kind to help us all out.  I'm cancelling my request because I checked out your photobucket site and was able to create my own with photoshop.  Thanks for allowing us to copy them.


----------



## TigerGirl1226

Can you do something with a Mardi Gras theme? Our family will be taking our first cruise 2/13 over what is Mardi Gras break here in Louisiana. Mardi Gras colors are purple, yellow and green. Our family name is Doucet. Thanks a ton!


----------



## disney debi

disney debi said:


> Thank you soooo much.  They are wonderful!!





Millie,

So sorry to bother you, but when I try to print the itinerary it is really fuzzy and you can't read the words.  Am I doing something wrong?  Do you have any tips for this?  ( post 1578 )

Debi


----------



## DLW8

Millipie - thank you SOOO much!


----------



## Diane71969

Blueyes87 said:


> here are 2 that i was able to put together.  If you like them and want them to say something else let me know



BLUEYES I LOVE THEM BOTH! Can you please change the 1st one from Dream to Fantasy since we will be on the Fantasy or add it somehow? On the 2nd one can you add our names Diane & Lisa somewhere so no one takes it???


----------



## MREBERT1978

Hi millipie
can i please get this 
Beach chairs mmd

with Disney Fantasy 2012 on it and also on the chairs could u add
Tracy 
Monique
Emma
Nee-Nee

-disney cruise line dream tag.jpg  instead of dream can i get fantasy with the names
Tracy
Monique
Emma
Elaine

-neverland pirates izzy with the name Emma

can i get some mickey heads done im from louisiana and would like
a LSU mickey head 
and also if you have something with crawfish to put on a mickey head also 


thanks monique rebert


----------



## MREBERT1978

hi, millipie !love your work is there any way i can get this design
May 19-26 fantasy eastern itinerary 
 with the date 
september 22-29 2012 on it



thanks you so much!!


----------



## DumboCollector

Hi Millie!

Could I get this design (Mickey head w/ Seattle to Vancouver itineary) with Disney Wonder  Sept 3 - 10, 2012 in the right ear?

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...rent=AlaskaVancouvertoseattleitinerarymh2.png 

Also, do you have a porthole with Dumbo in it? I couldn't find one in your phtobucket file.

Thanks so much for all your work!


----------



## Princess Runner

milliepie said:


> Nice to "see" you again.    Hope all is well.  Here are your requests.



Oh Millie Thank you very much!!!! xoxo


----------



## adznyfan

thanks so much for dug!!!! it's perfect


----------



## stefnted

This is such an awesome resource! Thanks to all the designers who offer their work free of charge!

I'm looking for a Wonder graphic for my FE gifts...the fancy scroll like it's printed on the side of the ship.  Does anyone have this that they could post or PM me? Preferably black print on white background but I'll take what I can get! 
TIA


----------



## Blueyes87

ATLMinnie said:


> Blueeyes,
> You have made some really wonderful Mickey heads for me, and I'm wondering if I can bother you for a few more. I would love to have an Atlanta Braves head with the name Leah.
> 
> I would also really like the Pirate disign that says "Dead men tell no tales". Our sailing is September 14, 2013 on the Fantasy. I need two because we are sailing with another family. One should say "The Dye Crew" and the other would say "The Waldrip Crew".
> 
> Please let me know if there's any more information you need.
> 
> Thank you!



Here you are


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> Here you are
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/TOGUepnz/AtlantaBravesleah.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/XT0t-JMN/piratesbewarnedDye.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/QdLje8dP/piratesbewarnedWaldrip.html?refurl=d1forum



Blueyes87

I LOVE the pirate ones you made those are too too cute would you mind doing 3 for me the exact same only with the date of October 13, 2012 and we have 3 families going with us, The Scott Crew, The Morehouse Crew and The Mesecher Crew....those are just awesome, If it wouldn't be too much trouble I would really appreciate it
Thanks


----------



## dsnygirl2006

dsnygirl2006 said:
			
		

> Blueyes87
> 
> I LOVE the pirate ones you made those are too too cute would you mind doing 3 for me the exact same only with the date of October 13, 2012 and we have 3 families going with us, The Scott Crew, The Morehouse Crew and The Mesecher Crew....those are just awesome, If it wouldn't be too much trouble I would really appreciate it
> Thanks



Oh and we are going on the Disney fantasy


----------



## kamgen

Hoping you can help me. My son is turning 7 while we are on the ship and I want a special magnet for him. His name is Ryan and he loves Cars and Stich and pretty much anything Disney! Also, can we get a Phineas & Ferb one too? We are sailing on the Aug 25th eastern on the Fantasy. 
Thanks!


----------



## Minnie321

Milliepie a while ago you made some designs for me. I saved them and never made magnets - today I was trying to make some magnets but the images are very grainey - you can barely see the names. I went back to the post and tried to download them again but it wont let me it says the link is not valid. As a matter of fact it says that with any file I try to download. I am just wondering if I am doing something wrong when I am trying to download them - I am clicking on the blue download button?? The post with my pictures was on page 20 - post #289.

I can download stuff in photobucket - just not the 4shared files.


----------



## milliepie

disney debi said:


> Millie,
> 
> So sorry to bother you, but when I try to print the itinerary it is really fuzzy and you can't read the words.  Am I doing something wrong?  Do you have any tips for this?  ( post 1578 )
> 
> Debi



All I can think of is to make sure you save it full size.  Click on the thumbnail and then click on the pic again after it opens in a new window to expand it to 100%.  If that doesn't work send me an email amiliasky at yahoo dot com and I can email you back the file to see if that helps.  My pm box is full, so don't try that or you'll just get a return message.  I have to clear that out sometime soon.


----------



## milliepie

Minnie321 said:


> Milliepie a while ago you made some designs for me. I saved them and never made magnets - today I was trying to make some magnets but the images are very grainey - you can barely see the names. I went back to the post and tried to download them again but it wont let me it says the link is not valid. As a matter of fact it says that with any file I try to download. I am just wondering if I am doing something wrong when I am trying to download them - I am clicking on the blue download button?? The post with my pictures was on page 20 - post #289.
> 
> I can download stuff in photobucket - just not the 4shared files.



I am in the process of moving things over to photobucket due to 4shared's constant unpredictableness (is that even a word?  LOL)  I got a premium account so that I have no limits.  I will move these over to photobucket for you if I haven't already.  I'll check and let you know.  


ETA:  Yep, added them to photobucket already.


----------



## MermaidMeaghan

I knew it! My mom & dad just did the Hawaiian cruise and my mom came home raving about everyones custom made stateroom doors. She took lots of pictures to show me and I said to her " there must be some underground Disney board" and I was right! Going through all the previous threads the images are amazing!!! I was curious to see if I can get some images done for my husband and I's 1st wedding anniversary cruise, Sept.15-22nd, 2012 on the Fantasy. I wanted to see if I can get a mickey head with one circle with the Fantasy, one circle with a wedding photo of Ariel and Prince Eric  (my favorite), and the last circle with '1st wedding anniversary'. Then the name tags ( like the crew) one with 'Meaghan' and then one with ' Eric'. And then lastly if its no too much, an image with a Disney tropical beachy theme with ' The Westenberger's 'and the sailing date September 15- 22, 2012. If anyone could do that, that would be awesome. I would love to learn how you make them so I can start helping out if I could. Thanks so much in advance!  

50 days till our cruise on the Fantasy and we cant wait!


----------



## camtheriot

Hello Milliepie!!!
Milliepie,

Just wondering what page you were on... I know you have LOTS of requests.. so, no rush. Just didn't want to miss it!! My post is on page 91 post#1353...Thanks so very much for your awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## ATLMinnie

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are




AWESOME!!!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

minnie1012 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Hi!!  I wish had talent, these are amazing!!!!
> 
> Could you make the beach chair ones for me?  2012 Magic with the names:
> 
> Karen
> Dave
> Kiersten
> Megan
> 
> then a separate one for my parents?  same theme but with the names:
> 
> Kathy
> Ed
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!  : )




Not sure if I posted these yet.  Sorry if it's a re-post.


----------



## milliepie

HORNET said:


> Hi Milliepie - I have a few more requests for our upcoming Dream cruise.
> 
> * Darth Vader with Mickey ears - Tommy
> 
> * I don't know if you have these....Mickey head with a Cubs logo and another with the White Sox logo.  We support both Chicago teams.
> 
> * Mickey head with map of cruise -Disney Dream - August 10-15, 2012  (We have two stops at Castaway and one at Nassau.
> 
> * Port holes with...
> Mickey with captain hat - John, Tom
> Mickey with finger up - Gail
> Pluto - Jeff, Scott
> Goofy - Dean, Ryan, Tommy
> Donald Duck - Paige
> Minnie with blue dress - Sami, Christy
> Minnie with pink poka-dot dress - Kelly, Nikki, Megan
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Gail



I have my sports Mickey heads in this folder. http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Sports Mickey Heads/

 Here are your other requests.


----------



## milliepie

adznyfan said:


> hi
> 
> another request - hope it's not too much - leaving on the fantasy on aug 4 and saw the great life preserver design with the disney characters peaking out with a family name and fantasy on the life preserver - could we get one with just fantasy on it?
> 
> thanks so much!!!!
> 
> cindy



I don't think I posted this yet.


----------



## milliepie

rosermama said:


> Can you do one of these for me for the Disney Fantasy and on the other ear say The Arias Family?
> 
> Thanks, I hope you feel better



Thanks for waiting.  Hope it's not too late.


----------



## milliepie

camtheriot said:


> Hello Milliepie!!!
> Milliepie,
> 
> Just wondering what page you were on... I know you have LOTS of requests.. so, no rush. Just didn't want to miss it!! My post is on page 91 post#1353...Thanks so very much for your awesomeness!!!!!




I'm working on the last one on page 73, but I have filled a lot after that needing them sooner, so I have less than it seems.  Sorry for the long wait, I hope to get to more soon.


----------



## Bornteach

milliepie said:


> I'm working on the last one on page 73, but I have filled a lot after that needing them sooner, so I have less than it seems.  Sorry for the long wait, I hope to get to more soon.



Milliepie - No worries for us!  We are leaving Saturday!  We can do without!  Thank you for all this beautiful work!


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

Hi Milliepie,

I have a post on pg 94 #1379 and we leave in 3 weeks, if you have a chance to fill it in the next couple of weeks I would really appreciate it.  No big deal though if you can't.  Take care and thank you for all you do.
~nicole


----------



## staffieri

I'm post # 1320. We are leaving for our cruise August 12th. 
Questions: How will I know if you get to them?
How do you print them off? I tried the ears and they are blurry?
Love everything. From License plates to port holes.

Hoping for four

One with Staffieri family and a Map of the Western Cruise
And one with each of our names
Kimberly - I like Minnie Mouse
Bill - He the dad and loves Dodgers
Rebecca - Chip & Dale or Ariel

THANKS!!!


----------



## DisDream09

One of these may already have been created. If so will someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction?
I am looking for the globe of Western Carribbean/Disney Fantasy/February 16-23
Thank you!


----------



## camtheriot

milliepie said:


> I'm working on the last one on page 73, but I have filled a lot after that needing them sooner, so I have less than it seems.  Sorry for the long wait, I hope to get to more soon.



Thanks Milliepie!! I totally understand... you have alot on your hands!! No need to apologize!! You are doing US a HUGE favor by doing this for us!! You take out of your own personal time to do this for complete strangers...You are a blessing to all of us!!! Much, much love and appreciation for you!!!  

cheering you, and ALL of the DISigners, on to keep up the good work


----------



## AlexMaxAunt

Wow, these are great. 
Can I have portholes with a pirate mickey (if you have it) one with Alex, one with Max. 
We're going to be on the Wonder. 

Thanks

NEVERMIND, I SEE WHERE YOU HAVE BLANKS. I'LL DO SONE MYSELF TO SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE....THANKS AGAIN.

(you should tell/show people how to do it so you wouldn't have so much to do- I use PowerPoint)
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Fluffypants

milliepie said:


> Thanks for waiting.  Hope it's not too late.



This is absolutely beautiful! 
And Darth Vader with Mickey Ears . . . that's too cute!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

Hi! Could i get the magnet below 4 ways?? 
1.  Sue & Fred
2. Wallis & Leo
3. Val & Mark
4. Debbie 

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Ariasfamilydreammh.png

thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## MissMeidak

Hi Millipie,

I'm so sorry for bothering you  I posted a request on your thread quite a few weeks back on page 73 (post 1093). I'm not sure if you've completed my post yet as I can't seem to find it when I looked through the pages, but I came across a post that said you're on the bottom of page 73.

I'd just like to know where you're up to and if it would be possible if you could add the Disney Fantasy logo under the requested Mickey Head, but with the word 'Disney' a little smaller than the word 'Fantasy' in a yellow font? 

I did post on your thread shortly after I had made my initial request asking where you were up to and if it was possible to alter my request. However, I'm still quite new to the boards and I've only just found your reply. I'm really sorry for any inconvenience caused.

Many thanks in advance.

Best wishes,


----------



## Spokavegas

Milliepie- 

Words can not describe my adoration of you being able (and willing!) to grant so many requests free of charge to make DIS'ers cruises THAT much more special.  I hope that you know how awesome you are for doing this.....and your family probably thinks you're nuts!  

I have an urgent request that you may not be able to get to, and that's OK.  We're leaving on MONDAY for an Alaska cruise, and I had a local friend working to put together a "Deadliest Catch" themed sign for me, with the Disney Wonder in place of the fishing boat and the words "DISNEYEST CRUISE" where it usually says DEADLIEST CATCH.  We are doing the Deadliest Catch Bering Sea Fisherman's tour while on the ship next week.....so I thought it would be extra special for our boys and for my mom in her stateroom.  IF you're at all willing to try to put something together, it would be amazing.  If we have to go without, then it's my fault for letting my friend take this long before I reached out to you!

No names necessary, but the dates would be awesome: July 30th-August 6th

If you don't have time and are willing to just throw our dates on a couple of Alaska options you already have, that works too.  I'm grateful for anything, and if you don't have time- I COMPLETELY understand!  

I'll be watching closely between now and Sunday night.....but understand that family comes first and you are just doing these out of the goodness of your DIS heart!!!


----------



## PatsMinnie

Hi milliepie! I posted a request for the beach chairs back on page 103, and just looked at you photobucket album and fell in love with the lady and the tramp on the beach. Could you make that for me as well with "Charlotte" and "Patrick" in the hearts- no ship name or dates, as I would like to reuse on future cruises.  That and the beach chairs are it for my wish list, I promise!!! Thanks!


----------



## Football 2012

Hey there, 

This is our first Disney Cruise. Do you have anything made with the University of Texas. 

We will be on the Fantasy. Sail date is August 18-25.  can you put something together for the Prine family.  Michael 7 Ricky and Nichole

You are awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## Spokavegas

Blueeyes does some AWESOME Mickey ears with sports teams!


----------



## k2ssss

Does anyone have a template for the 5 beach chair on ship magnet with no names?

Also a template for the disney dream nametag with no name on it?

Thanks


----------



## moremouse

milliepie said:


> Thanks for waiting.  Hope it's not too late.





Milliepie-

I'd love to get one of these made too when you have time.  I LOVE it!  Instead of the family name could you just put Tricia and Tom?  No hurry.


----------



## milliepie

MissMeidak said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> I'm so sorry for bothering you  I posted a request on your thread quite a few weeks back on page 73 (post 1093). I'm not sure if you've completed my post yet as I can't seem to find it when I looked through the pages, but I came across a post that said you're on the bottom of page 73.
> 
> I'd just like to know where you're up to and if it would be possible if you could add the Disney Fantasy logo under the requested Mickey Head, but with the word 'Disney' a little smaller than the word 'Fantasy' in a yellow font?
> 
> I did post on your thread shortly after I had made my initial request asking where you were up to and if it was possible to alter my request. However, I'm still quite new to the boards and I've only just found your reply. I'm really sorry for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Best wishes,



No bother.  Yours was the next in line.  I hope this is how you wanted it.


----------



## Blueyes87

seo31 said:


> Blueyes87-
> 
> Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations! Would it be possible for you to create a couple of designs for our 9/1 cruise on the Fantasy? I am not creative therefore I am not picky and will appreciate anything you make for me! )
> 
> Happy 11th Birthday, Alex-Mickey Mouse design
> 
> The design with the four beach chairs with the names Matt, Sharon, Devon, Alex
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> Sharon



Here is a birthday one if you like this one.  The beach chair design is actually Milliepies


----------



## Blueyes87

GrumpyBelle said:


> Blueyes 87 when you get time, I would like to request the Pirates in the Caribbean sign
> 
> On the hat: Disney Fantasy
> Dates: February 9-16, 2013
> Down the right side: In the Caribbean
> 
> TIA



here you are


----------



## Fluffypants

I LOVE that birthday magnet Blueyes!


----------



## Blueyes87

patita71 said:


> Hello, would you be able to do 3 NY Giants Mickey Heads with the Names
> Ugarte
> Catalan
> Parra
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

Diane71969 said:


> BLUEYES I LOVE THEM BOTH!  Can you please change the 1st one from Dream to Fantasy since we will be on the Fantasy or add it somehow?  On the 2nd one can you add our names Diane & Lisa somewhere so no one takes it???



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

ajstaud said:


> BlueEyes,  Can you also do the two designs of  Cinderella and Bell the one on the beach and the two sisters and a dream, for me and my sister.  Our names are Jamie and Amanda  we will be on the Disney Dream in September 2012
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!!



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

Princess Runner said:


> Hello Blue Eyes!
> 
> I already have a request for Millie but today I saw one I love that you made, is post 1496 and is a Mickey fisherman dreaming of a fish, can you make that with the name Carlos?  I will really appreciate it.  We are leaving on July 28, but I will be doing mi magnets next week,  hope this is not to last minute!



I hope i'm not too late.  If you can still get to it here it is.  If not I'm sorry but hope you have a great cruise


----------



## milliepie

Spokavegas said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> Words can not describe my adoration of you being able (and willing!) to grant so many requests free of charge to make DIS'ers cruises THAT much more special.  I hope that you know how awesome you are for doing this.....and your family probably thinks you're nuts!
> 
> I have an urgent request that you may not be able to get to, and that's OK.  We're leaving on MONDAY for an Alaska cruise, and I had a local friend working to put together a "Deadliest Catch" themed sign for me, with the Disney Wonder in place of the fishing boat and the words "DISNEYEST CRUISE" where it usually says DEADLIEST CATCH.  We are doing the Deadliest Catch Bering Sea Fisherman's tour while on the ship next week.....so I thought it would be extra special for our boys and for my mom in her stateroom.  IF you're at all willing to try to put something together, it would be amazing.  If we have to go without, then it's my fault for letting my friend take this long before I reached out to you!
> 
> No names necessary, but the dates would be awesome: July 30th-August 6th
> 
> If you don't have time and are willing to just throw our dates on a couple of Alaska options you already have, that works too.  I'm grateful for anything, and if you don't have time- I COMPLETELY understand!
> 
> I'll be watching closely between now and Sunday night.....but understand that family comes first and you are just doing these out of the goodness of your DIS heart!!!



My interpretation of what I think you were looking for.  I did one with lightning for an added effect.  I also have these Mickey heads I did previously.  Hope it helps.


----------



## milliepie

AlexMaxAunt said:


> Wow, these are great.
> Can I have portholes with a pirate mickey (if you have it) one with Alex, one with Max.
> We're going to be on the Wonder.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> NEVERMIND, I SEE WHERE YOU HAVE BLANKS. I'LL DO SONE MYSELF TO SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE....THANKS AGAIN.
> 
> (you should tell/show people how to do it so you wouldn't have so much to do- I use PowerPoint)
> THANKS AGAIN!



I actually do have a blog that gives directions on  how to do your own if you want to check it out.  The link is in my signature (Milliepie's Musings)  
If you ever need a blank that you can't find, let me know and I'll be happy to upload one for you.


----------



## milliepie

DisDream09 said:


> One of these may already have been created. If so will someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction?
> I am looking for the globe of Western Carribbean/Disney Fantasy/February 16-23
> Thank you!



This one?


----------



## Spokavegas

milliepie said:


> My interpretation of what I think you were looking for.  I did one with lightning for an added effect.  I also have these Mickey heads I did previously.  Hope it helps.



I COULD CRY!!!!  Thank you SOOO much!!!


----------



## milliepie

stefnted said:


> This is such an awesome resource! Thanks to all the designers who offer their work free of charge!
> 
> I'm looking for a Wonder graphic for my FE gifts...the fancy scroll like it's printed on the side of the ship.  Does anyone have this that they could post or PM me? Preferably black print on white background but I'll take what I can get!
> TIA




I have one here.   http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Logos and Years/


----------



## MissMeidak

milliepie said:


> No bother.  Yours was the next in line.  I hope this is how you wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!! It's perfect!! I've shown my family and they absolutely love it, we're really grateful for your handwork and time



Would there be any chance at all if I could get this with "The Ng Family", "The Yu Family", "Carl", and "Sinitta & Carl"?? I'd love this printed on the back of the tops, with the mickey head map on the front. Many many thanks in advance


----------



## sari8970

Millie,

Hi there.  I have a few different requests scattered and I was wondering if it would be easier for you if I found all of them and put them in one request.  We leave in 2 weeks and few days so I wanted to make it as easy as possible for you.

Thank you so much for saying you'd do my requests.  I truly appreciate it and am so excited!  Now, can you figure out how to get my 5 year old to listen?  

Sari


----------



## Blueyes87

Aliswa said:


> I would love a University of Georgia one with "The Martin Family".
> 
> Can you possibly do one for me?



Here you are


----------



## VTDisney

Good Evening.  I have enjoyed looking through all your great designs.  I have found many that I have been able to adapt for my family.    So excited.  

I was wondering if you had the Canada one for the magic that you did for someonefor July without any dates.  It have the boat and Mickey in the clouds.  The clouds are orange.  I have looked and can't seem to find it.

I am too new to be able to post a link.   

Thanks so much.


----------



## Clochette nordique

milliepie said:


>



Dear Millie, your work is so great!  I envy (positively, of course), both your PhD and your talent... ;-)

Could you please make for us this one with the dates "9 au 16 novembre, 2013" and "La sortie des trois pirates Soenens"?  Obviously no rush, it's still in "few" months to come 

1000 thanks again,

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Blueyes87

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Blueyes87
> 
> I LOVE the pirate ones you made those are too too cute would you mind doing 3 for me the exact same only with the date of October 13, 2012 and we have 3 families going with us, The Scott Crew, The Morehouse Crew and The Mesecher Crew....those are just awesome, If it wouldn't be too much trouble I would really appreciate it
> Thanks



Here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

Football 2012 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> This is our first Disney Cruise. Do you have anything made with the University of Texas.
> 
> We will be on the Fantasy. Sail date is August 18-25.  can you put something together for the Prine family.  Michael 7 Ricky and Nichole
> 
> You are awesome.
> 
> Thanks



You probably weren't asking me but here is my University of Texas MH


----------



## Football 2012

Blue Eyes, 

If you have time can you make a University of Texas like you did with UGA for the Prine family?

Do you also have one for the Houston Texans? 

Your work is awesome.


----------



## Football 2012

How funny. 

Awesome Work


----------



## milliepie

I don't understand what is happening right now.  I can't access my photobucket.  I try to log on and it says unable to find account.  I try to click on my pictures and it takes me to the home screen.  Anyone else having this problem?  Can you all see my pics?


----------



## DisDream09

milliepie said:
			
		

> I don't understand what is happening right now.  I can't access my photobucket.  I try to log on and it says unable to find account.  I try to click on my pictures and it takes me to the home screen.  Anyone else having this problem?  Can you all see my pics?



I can't access Photobucket right now either.


----------



## VTDisney

I could not get into your designs either.  

When I tried logging in as me it told me my user name or password were not correct.  

I love all your designs.  
Do you have any other designs for deck chairs for the Canada cruise?  

I need one with two chairs for my parents and then one for my family of 5.  Husband and myself and then two boys and one girl.  

I have been having fun learning how to put my names on all your designs. 

Thanks


----------



## VTDisney

Blue Eyes, 

Are you able to make a Virginia Tech one?  One for the Stahl Family and one for the Cinnamond Family?

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

DisDream09 said:


> I can't access Photobucket right now either.





VTDisney said:


> I could not get into your designs either.
> 
> When I tried logging in as me it told me my user name or password were not correct.
> 
> I love all your designs.
> Do you have any other designs for deck chairs for the Canada cruise?
> 
> I need one with two chairs for my parents and then one for my family of 5.  Husband and myself and then two boys and one girl.
> 
> I have been having fun learning how to put my names on all your designs.
> 
> Thanks



Ok, so it's not just me.  I get the same, user password are not correct, but I am able to log on to my private account.   I hope it's just a temporary glitch because I have images to post.  

I can make a Canada deck with the chairs for you.  I'll post them when Photobucket starts working again.


----------



## tweetybabee

milliepie said:


> I don't understand what is happening right now.  I can't access my photobucket.  I try to log on and it says unable to find account.  I try to click on my pictures and it takes me to the home screen.  Anyone else having this problem?  Can you all see my pics?



Same problem here. I was able to log on to my account, but I can't see any of your DISigns.


----------



## Blueyes87

Football 2012 said:


> Blue Eyes,
> 
> If you have time can you make a University of Texas like you did with UGA for the Prine family?
> 
> Do you also have one for the Houston Texans?
> 
> Your work is awesome.



 I guess we're on the same page....and yes I do have one for Houston Texans....


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:


> I don't understand what is happening right now.  I can't access my photobucket.  I try to log on and it says unable to find account.  I try to click on my pictures and it takes me to the home screen.  Anyone else having this problem?  Can you all see my pics?



They worked for me....try now ;o)


----------



## milliepie

LittleGirlGrey said:


> Hi Millie!!!
> 
> So I posted a few posts back somewhere in the 80's I think asking for a couple of things and I've changed my mind so I'm going to repost and if you have the time great! If not, I totally understand! Your work is amazing by the way!
> 
> So this is my request:
> 
> The name Diane with those fill in letters with characters from Sleeping Beauty
> 
> The name Lesley with fill in letter with characters from Once Upon A Time
> 
> A Porthole with two of the kittens from Aristocats *the girl and one of the boys* if you can...but don't worry about it if you can't.
> 
> And this last one you totally don't have to do, the names are the most important. But something with Jack Sparrow with the words: Keep A Weather Eye On The Horizon.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!!



I have these done for you, just waiting to upload them when I can.


----------



## milliepie

BMICKEY said:


> They worked for me....try now ;o)



Nope, still not working for me.  I sent them an email, so we'll see what happens.  Maybe someone being able to see them is a start.


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:


> Nope, still not working for me.  I sent them an email, so we'll see what happens.  Maybe someone being able to see them is a start.



This is always my favorite solution to fixing stuff - have you completely shut down the computer and cleaned your cookies?  Sometimes it's little brain gets confused on what to do....

BTW - thanks for my Mickey Head but it was the wrong itinerary....When ever you get a chance would be great...I don't sail for another 93 days.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

BMICKEY said:


> This is always my favorite solution to fixing stuff - have you completely shut down the computer and cleaned your cookies?  Sometimes it's little brain gets confused on what to do....
> 
> BTW - thanks for my Mickey Head but it was the wrong itinerary....When ever you get a chance would be great...I don't sail for another 93 days.
> 
> Thanks!



Yep, tried all of it.   

Sorry about the mh, I'll fix it and post it when I can get into my acct again.    The right one is the one I posted a few posts ago right?


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:
			
		

> Yep, tried all of it.
> 
> Sorry about the mh, I'll fix it and post it when I can get into my acct again.    The right one is the one I posted a few posts ago right?



Well bummer...

Yes Western Caribbean .  Thanks!


----------



## labdogs42

Blue eyes- love those football Mickey heads! Could I get a Giants one with Scott in the middle? And maybe a Penn State one? If you can do Penn State, I'd like one each of Jessica, scott, and AJ. Or if you do a blank one, I can add the names. That part I can handle!!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Blueyes87
Thanks soooooo much for the pirate designs, LOVE THEM!!!!  Do you by any chance have a design for the university of Alabama? If so could you do a Mickey head for me with The Scott Family in the middle and Mickey and Minnie on it? I haven't seen any Bama ones but wanted to ask if you did?
Thanks again, you rock!!!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Can anybody tell me how to get pictures to not be blurry?


----------



## tripster222

Hi Milliepie:

I was just showing my 9-yr old granddaughter your photobucket site and she fell in love with a couple of your designs and is begging me for them.  I was wondering if there was any possible way that you could make them up for her before our cruise on August 15th, 2012.  

The three that she wants are:

1) Her name, Kaylee, written in Justin Bieber letters
2) The Twilight Girl Eclipse square that includes her name, Kaylee, written in Twilight characters
3) A Proud to Serve in the United States Army with Tinkerbell on it
(you have one made up for the Navy, but not the Army)

Thank you so much if you can.  If it is too short a notice, I will understand...and she will have to as well.

Your designs are fantastic and you are amazing for offering your time to do these up for disboard members.  We can't thank you enough.


----------



## ajstaud

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thank you soooooo much!!!!  This will be a fun surprise!!


----------



## AlexMaxAunt

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> I love your
> pirate night ones...could I have two with Green family, one Hobby family and one Kornfeld family...the Wonder week of March 11 (five nights)..


----------



## calygirl724

Could you please make a couple mickey heads for us? We would like the Tink mickey head for Stephanie, Emily, and Elizabeth. And the Hawaiian mickey heads with Stephanie in purple, Emily in green, and Izzy in blue.  TIA!!!!


----------



## paulacraiglow

Millipie, 

Wondering if you can do one of these for me and my family for our first cruise?  Disney Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean, Port Canaveral, St Thomas/St John, San Juan, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral.  January 12-19, 2013?

Am so excited for our cruise!!!  Here is the image of the one I like but I really LOVE them all!!  Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful talents!!

It would not let me post the link but it is under 4shared, cruise mickey heads, magic_eastern_may_7-14_2011

Hope that helps!


Paula, Kevin, Nathan (8) and Russ (4)


----------



## paulacraiglow

I am hoping to also get the beach chair image with the boat and mickey and goofy in the clouds, with Paula, Kevin, Nathan and Russ on the chairs.  Hoping that is possible, I tried to quick link to the post with the images but as a newbie, not much freedom with links.

Anyway, also is there a generic porthole with characters that says Disney Fantasy 2013?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/lOBOCq1U/piratesbewarnedscott.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/V0Yko2Dl/piratesbewarnedMorehouse.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/8187UeAZ/piratesbewarnedMesecher.html?refurl=d1forum



Blueyes87

Thank you again sooooooo much for these, I got so excited once I printed them they look AWESOME!!!!! Is there anyway you could do one more with The Green Crew on it, also I saw in your photobucket you did have university of Alabama Mickey heads I just flipped out they are soooooo cute, could you also do one of those that says The Scott Family, thank you soooooo much you just made my day!!!!


----------



## HORNET

Thank you once again for making my personalized magnets - they're perfect.  Can't wait to get them all on our doors.

Gail


----------



## sari8970

I wasn't on all day today or after my post yesterday.  I don't know if you're still having the photpbucket problem.  I tried and I got in with no problem, but that was now.  I hope it's all fixed and working for you.


----------



## reigle4

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Could you do these for me as well but the name of the ship is Dream in 2012 and the sisters names are Jade and Kay.   This will be Kays first ever cruise and first ever vacation with her sister (They are 7 and 8 years old)  Thank you in advance.  This is the first I have ever se3en this one and it will be perfect.


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> I wasn't on all day today or after my post yesterday.  I don't know if you're still having the photpbucket problem.  I tried and I got in with no problem, but that was now.  I hope it's all fixed and working for you.



I got an email and they said the problem was fixed so I'm good to go.  I'll be posting some tonight.


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> I wasn't on all day today or after my post yesterday.  I don't know if you're still having the photpbucket problem.  I tried and I got in with no problem, but that was now.  I hope it's all fixed and working for you.



Hello again.  I know you have tried to pm me a few times and I'm sorry about not being able to get through.  You can email me if you like amiliasky at yahoo dot com.  You asked if you should put all of your requests together and I thought I would be able to find them, but I don't want to miss any, so if you would that would be a great help.  I'll be working on them tonight and hopefully have them uploaded for you as well, if not tonight then tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## Michele1377

Can anyone help me locate a plain black Mickey head? (one much like the pirate mickey heads in Milliepie's photobucket, but unadorned?) I have looked through the photobucket files as much as my S L O W computer will let me and I can't seem to find a plain one -
My DH has convinced me to try to make a custom design for matching sweatshirts - and I think I could do something if I can find the plain head.
Thanks in advance -


----------



## sari8970

Michele1377 said:


> Can anyone help me locate a plain black Mickey head? (one much like the pirate mickey heads in Milliepie's photobucket, but unadorned?) I have looked through the photobucket files as much as my S L O W computer will let me and I can't seem to find a plain one -
> My DH has convinced me to try to make a custom design for matching sweatshirts - and I think I could do something if I can find the plain head.
> Thanks in advance -



Michele,

If you go into Millie's photobucket I believe it's under her category that says Mickey Heads.

I think we are on the same cruise!

If I can't find it let me know and I can find it for you (I used it too because Millie is awesome and said I could) or I can e-mail it to you.

I'm going to sleep now or I'd look for it, but I'll definitely check for you tomorrow if you need.

Sari


----------



## Michele1377

sari8970 said:


> Michele,
> 
> If you go into Millie's photobucket I believe it's under her category that says Mickey Heads.



Thanks - I'll look for it 



sari8970 said:


> I think we are on the same cruise!



Awesome!



sari8970 said:


> I'm going to sleep now or I'd look for it, but I'll definitely check for you tomorrow if you need.
> 
> Sari



Me too! DH and I are going on a pre vacation weekend getaway to Baltimore tomorrow


----------



## milliepie

Bornteach said:


> milliepie - I know you must be swamped but did you happen to see my post about our three names?
> 
> Cole - Phineas & Ferb
> Kristin - Fab 5
> David - Tinkerbell



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

BMICKEY said:


> I just looked at this again and it's the Western Itinerary that we need that includes Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Costa Maya....sorry!



Sorry about that.  I hope this is the right one.


----------



## milliepie

Michele1377 said:


> Yet another request -
> 
> Found this in your 4Share folders -
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/dsX23GI5/Magic_Canada_Cruise_July_81312.html
> 
> Love the look of it - reminds me of the Art Deco period which is so in line with the ships design influence
> 
> If you could - with the dates for
> August 12-17
> 
> Thanks again - and if there is a limit to how many requests I can make just let me know - there is no rush on these - we are still 3 weeks out



Is this all of them?  Please let me know if I missed any.


----------



## milliepie

LittleGirlGrey said:


> Hi Millie!!!
> 
> So I posted a few posts back somewhere in the 80's I think asking for a couple of things and I've changed my mind so I'm going to repost and if you have the time great! If not, I totally understand! Your work is amazing by the way!
> 
> So this is my request:
> 
> The name Diane with those fill in letters with characters from Sleeping Beauty
> 
> The name Lesley with fill in letter with characters from Once Upon A Time
> 
> A Porthole with two of the kittens from Aristocats *the girl and one of the boys* if you can...but don't worry about it if you can't.
> 
> And this last one you totally don't have to do, the names are the most important. But something with Jack Sparrow with the words: Keep A Weather Eye On The Horizon.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!!



Here are your requested designs.  Hope the Sparrow and Porthole ones are what you wanted.


----------



## milliepie

VTDisney said:


> Was hoping you could help me with a few magnets.  We leave for NY on August 8th.
> 
> Jackson - Phineas and Ferb
> Julianne - Princess (cartoon) or Tinkerbell
> 
> Thanks you so much.



Here are a couple things for you.


----------



## milliepie

Someone requested one of these a while back, but I can't find the post now.  Here is a blank one for anyone interested in using it.


----------



## milliepie

rosermama said:


> Aghhh my computer is having issues and I was trying to write on this image from Millipie, I was wondering if you could please put in the little heart
> "5 Year Anniversary"
> 
> Thanks Really appreciate it.  (sorry can't figure out how to post a thuumbnail)



Not sure if I posted this yet.  Just in case...


----------



## milliepie

KimRaye said:


> Hi Milliepie, I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I would like to make some Mickey head magnets for our 2-family Dream cruise, Aug 15-19, 2012 and hope you can help me.
> 
> Can you do a Mater Mickey head for ZOE?
> A Minnie head for KELLY?
> And a Zebra head for ZACHARY?
> 
> They are all 1st time cruisers and any Dream cruise info that fits on the ears, or wherever, would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, could you do a graduation Mickey head for KELLY, Graduation Cruise, Class of 2012, Congratulations (whatever fits)?
> 
> All the info doesn't need to be contained in the heads, if that helps.  I can print them on magnetic paper for any size/shape that you're able to do.
> 
> Many, MANY thanks!
> 
> Kim



Here are your Mickey heads.


----------



## KimRaye

milliepie said:


> Here are your Mickey heads.


You are BEYOND Awesome!  These look fabulous, I can't wait to print them out! 

    

Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## VTDisney

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple things for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> THank you very much.  They are great.


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.  I hope this is the right one.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=FowlerFamilyFantasyitinmh-1.jpg



Yes!!!!   Thank you!!!!


----------



## LittleGirlGrey

milliepie said:


> Here are your requested designs.  Hope the Sparrow and Porthole ones are what you wanted.



OH MY GOSH!!!!  There is NO way to thank you enough for these!!! I love them SO much!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!! They are perfect!  

Thank you. You are amazing and have such talent!!!


----------



## sari8970

I hope this works and it makes sense.  If not, let me know.

Thank you so very much!

From page 90 #1350



sari8970 said:


> Hi there.  We are going on our first Disney Cruise and I found all of your great designs.  I am totally clueless about this, but I think it is amazing and that my family would love to see this stuff on our doors.  I'm going to start small and slowly so I hope that's OK.
> 
> Is it possible to get this design with our names on it?
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=MagicglittermoonAug17-25.jpg
> 
> If so here's our information.  We are going on the Disney Magic from August 12-17, 2012 to Canada.  We have 3 staterooms.  One room has my parents so could theirs say Nanny and Poppy.  The 2nd room has my brother and his family so could it say Lynn, Marc, William and Elizabeth and the 3rd room is ours so can that say Sari, Angelo, A.J. and Eric.
> 
> I also love the items that hang by the stateroom number, but I don't know if you personalize those or if I just have to print them myself from copying and saving the items.  If you could let me know, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Sari



From page 93 # 1383



sari8970 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I love these.  Is it possible to get some?  If so, can you please do the following:
> 
> Poppy with the Donald Duck letters and then the porthole with Donald Duck saying Poppy
> Nanny with Tinkerbell letters and then the porthole with Tinkerbell saying Nanny
> Angelo with Goofy letters and then the porthole with Goofy saying Angelo
> Sari with Dumbo letters and the porthole with Dumbo saying Sari
> A.J. (or if it will look funny because it's too short Anthony James) with Stitch letters and a porthole with Stitch that says A.J.
> Eric with Jake and the Neverland Pirates letters and the porthole with Jake saying Eric
> Marc with Perry letters and then a porthole with Perry saying Marc
> Lynn with Belle letters and the porthole with Belle saying Lynn
> William with Chip and Dale and the porthole with Chip and Dale saying William
> Elizabeth with Pluto letters and the porthole with Pluto saying Elizabeth
> 
> Along with these, can I push it and ask for family ones?
> 
> I think I saw that you had Mickey ears with Minnie dressed as the Statue of Liberty and that said Disney Magic with the sail dates.  We are sailing on the Disney Magic, August 12 - 17, 2012 from New York to Canada.  We are 3 families - my parents, Bekerman Family, my brother and his family, also Bekerman Family and myself with my family, Palmeri Family.  Or if it's easier the porthole with Mickey Pluto Goofy and Donald.
> 
> If you don't have the letters of the characters for any that I asked for, please just let me know and I will pick from who you do have.
> 
> Thank you so much!  This is my first Disney Cruise and I am beyond excited and my 3 and 5 year old boys have no clue.  It's a surprise for them, just like every time we went to Disney World - we never told them until that morning and they were so excited so we figured we'd do the same thing for the cruise.
> 
> Forever thankful,
> Sari



From page 96 #1435

Milliepie,

Hi there. Thanks to you I was able to make the Mickey Heads, but this is one that I can't possibly do by myself. I am in awe of your work!

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/u...sJuly15-20.jpg

We are on the Disney Magic from NYC to Canada from August 12 - 17, 2012, but I couldn't change the date on the one I posted above.

Also, is it possible to personalize it or is there just no room for it.

If it can be personalized it's probably easiest to write the family name instead of each person. We are 3 families going together, but 2 have the same name (which is my maiden name). If you can personalize it, can you put either The Bekerman Family or just Bekerman Family and another for either The Palmeri Family or just Palmeri Family. If you can't do the names, can you just change the date on it for our sail dates?

Thank you so much!

Sari 

From page 97 #1454

Hi there. Is it possible to get this one without the family name and having it say Magic instead of Fantasy and 2012?

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/u...yfantasymh.png

Thank you so much!

Sari 

From page 102 #1518

Milliepie,

I was going through your photobucket once again and came across this one.

]http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Deck%20Chairs/?action=view&current=DeckNovaScotiaMMDDG.jpg

Is it possible to get this one made with 10 deck chairs? We have all individual and ones for each families stateroom, but nothing about it being a trip with all of us. I don't know if that's too many to put. I'll write out all 10 with which chairs and also let you know by "family", in case it can't be done on one.

Poppy on Donald chair
Nanny on Tinkerbell chair
Lynn on Belle chair
Marc on Perry chair (I didn't see one)
William on Chip and Dale chair (I think it's either or, which is fine)
Elizabeth on Pluto chair
Sari on Potato head chair (I didn't see one so if you don't have one I saw Monsters, Inc so that one)
Angelo on Goofy chair
A.J. on Stitch chair (I didn't see one so if you can't do this one (AJ says it's his favorite) then The Incredibles (his 2nd favorite)
Eric on Mickey chair

The rooms are Nanny and Poppy; Lynn, Marc, William and Elizabeth; and Sari, Angelo, A.J. and Eric

If you don't have any of those deck chairs just let me know and I'll pick different ones.

Thanks so much!

Sari


----------



## Toocoolmom

Hello.  I have all my magnets ready to go for our upcoming Alaska Cruise except for my DS's mickey head.  

I am looking for a Mickey Head with Little Dude from Finding Nemo and the name AIDEN on one ear and LITTLE BUDDY on the other.  

Thanks for all your help.

You are amazing!!


----------



## Disneyogamom

Disneyogamom said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I have just discovered the wonderful world of door magnets.  Your designs are amazing.  We are going on the Fantasy on August 4th and if you have time I would love the following:
> 
> Name fills:
> Briana - Alice in wonderland (cartoon)
> Megan - Jasmine and characters from Aladdin
> Lesley - Beauty and the Beast
> John - Star Wars
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Lesley



Milliepie,
We leave is less than a week and I am wondering if you will have time to get to these?  I would love to something for our door.  Thanks in advance.
Lesley


----------



## GrumpyBelle

Blueyes87 said:


> here you are



Thank you!!!!! It's perfect.


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.  I hope this is the right one.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=FowlerFamilyFantasyitinmh-1.jpg



Can I please have one more without The Fowler Family?   Thanks!!!


----------



## Chuck Finley

Milliepie,
You make some great graphics, it is fun to browse through them!  I can't seem to find the September 2-7 for:




Also, one of the guests is doing a 2-17 back to back to back, any chance of getting an oval with September 2-17?

Thank you very much,

Charles


----------



## milliepie

Disneyogamom said:


> Milliepie,
> We leave is less than a week and I am wondering if you will have time to get to these?  I would love to something for our door.  Thanks in advance.
> Lesley



Here you go.  I had the John one already in my files, but if you want a Star Wars movie fill instead let me know.


----------



## dmi188

Hi!  Love what you do for everyone!


----------



## Corkie

Hi Millie,

You were so kind to answer my request to Mel in order to help him out. I am looking for the following pages if possible to be put in photobucket as I have an account with them. I don't know where to stop asking you for your pages in 4 share as I love sooooo many of them. We are celebrating our 40 Anniversary (Jane & Ray White) and taking the entire family on the cruise with us, there are 6 adults and 4 children going on the Fantasy flying on Aug 17, cruise Aug 18-25,2012.

Journal Pages
1. Breakfast with the characters (did not find one)
2. Animator's Palate
3. Royal Court
4. Cabanas
5. Enchanted Garden
6. Cozumel
7. Grand Cayman
8. Costa Maya (did not find one)
9. Mickeys hand as a cover page
10. Taking flight (if it could read back home)
11. On our way
12. Port Canaveral

Cruise Itinerary
Mickeys head with the western itineray Fantasy Aug. 18-25,2012 in ears

Beach Chairs w/ Mickey & Donald as the clouds
if possible 10 chairs w/the following names:
Grammy
Gramps
MaryJane
John
Peyton (child 4)
Brady (child 6mths)
Ray
Lisa
Ray (child 8)
Symantha (child 4)

I could go on and on your work is unbelievable love it all. If there is any you can think of please advise as I need to stop asking you for so many.

Hugs to you,
Grammy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GoofyTraci

Anyone have any disigns for the aqua duck? I would love one!!! I can surely wait my turn just wanted to know if anyone here does them.. TIA


----------



## kamgen

Millie- just checking to see what page you are working on. Thanks!


----------



## KimRaye

kamgen said:


> Millie- just checking to see what page you are working on. Thanks!


I was page 74, #1104, and she did mine yesterday, if that helps.


----------



## Disneyogamom

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  I had the John one already in my files, but if you want a Star Wars movie fill instead let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.  If you have time to do the John with the movie Star Wars fill that would be great.  Thank you so much I am so excited to have magnets for our door.
> Lesley


----------



## SingPraiseFL

Oh Milliepie is there any way you could customize one for me? If so, is there something I can do in return for you?  I would love to get (1) Disney Dream Mickey Head with map saying Disney Dream on Left ear and Edwards 2012 on right ear, (2) a second Disney Dream Head saying Disney Dream on left but Whiddon 2012 on rt ear, (3) GABE written in Stitch letters. 

You are so talented. I love your blog. If you can do these fantastic. If not, I know you are busy and I wish you well!!!


----------



## mickeyluv

milliepie said:


> I had two Minnie liberty mickey heads, so I posted both blanks for you.



Milliepie....It took me forever but I finally found these (my fault as I have had a lot going on and had forgotten about them ) .  THANK YOU so much!  You are so wonderful to us all here !!!


----------



## milliepie

donnahill74 said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> Could I please have the porthole design with the Disney Characters peeking out?  I am JUST getting into this stuff and starting to plan for our November cruise!  These are GREAT!
> 
> The Stahl Family
> 
> The Bereda-Hill Family
> 
> The Stahl-Hill Family
> 
> Thank you SOOOOO much!
> Donna



Here are your portholes.


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> I just booked the Disney Pixar California coast cruise for September 16th. Would you please make one of your awesome Mickey head maps of the itinerary (Los Angeles, San Francisco, San Diego, Ensenada, Los Angeles).
> 
> I hope you are feeling better - you're in our prayers.



I have to find the map and then I'll make one for you.


----------



## milliepie

kamgen said:


> Millie- just checking to see what page you are working on. Thanks!



KimRaye is right, I just finished the last one on page 74 (Still have to post it) and then I just posted replies to page 76 and will start page 77 post 1145 next.


----------



## su_A_ve

Milliepie - Your stuff is amazing!  We booked last minute and are leaving in 3 weeks.  Trying to figure out a few magnets that we'd love for you to do if possible but so much to decide on!

A couple of questions:

* I saw a Mickey Jedi port hole - do you have any other characters like that done already?

* Someone had asked about those license plate style portholes but apparently they were done by someone else who then got banned from DIS or something - have you done any similar to those?

We'll probably settle for a few stock port holes you have already and kindly ask for names - thanks in advance!


----------



## milliepie

kamgen said:


> Hoping you can help me. My son is turning 7 while we are on the ship and I want a special magnet for him. His name is Ryan and he loves Cars and Stich and pretty much anything Disney! Also, can we get a Phineas & Ferb one too? We are sailing on the Aug 25th eastern on the Fantasy.
> Thanks!



So, I took a look at your request and I actually have quite a few designs for the name Ryan.  I have some name fills starting on this page..

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Names/Q R/?start=80

Some Mickey heads here (Including a Lightning McQueen birthday one)...

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...eted requests/Mickey Heads/Q R S T/?start=120

And some general ones that I have..  Hope it helps!


----------



## VTDisney

donnahill74 said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> Could I please have the porthole design with the Disney Characters peeking out?  I am JUST getting into this stuff and starting to plan for our November cruise!  These are GREAT!
> 
> The Stahl Family
> 
> The Bereda-Hill Family
> 
> The Stahl Family
> 
> The Stahl-Hill Family
> 
> Thank you SOOOOO much!
> Donna



Excited to see a personalized Stahl magnet.  I will have to surprise my parents and put it on their door.


----------



## Magical_Tink

Hi Milliepie!

I can't believe you are still volunteering your art here.  You made me several magnets for my Magic cruise September 19, 2009.  My door looked awesome!

I am cruising the Fantasy Eastern Caribbean September 8 -15.  If possible will you create a magnet with the Fantasy pictured and the text of  Fantasy Eastern Carribean.....September 8 - 15, 2012 .... Ron and Barrie

Also I would like the picture of two beach chairs on the beach with Mickey in the clouds and ship in background with Ron on one chair and Barrie on the other.

I have saved my other magnets which really came out nice.  

Thank you for your generosity of time and talent.


----------



## su_A_ve

Question:  how do I download from 4shared?

When I select the image and view it big, there's a download button, but after that I get a message that says:

 Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
Reasons for this may include:

    Invalid link
    The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user

NOTE:  So a right-click and save-as works.  For some reason the D/L option doesn't...


----------



## gatzsd

Hi Milliepie!
I was wondering if you had a license plate maybe with a Mickey design that could say Cohen?  He is a new addition to our family and we need to add him to our door for our cruise in Sept!

Thanks so much!
Stacie


----------



## kamgen

milliepie said:


> So, I took a look at your request and I actually have quite a few designs for the name Ryan.  I have some name fills starting on this page..
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Names/Q R/?start=80
> 
> Some Mickey heads here (Including a Lightning McQueen birthday one)...
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...eted requests/Mickey Heads/Q R S T/?start=120
> 
> And some general ones that I have..  Hope it helps!



Thanks so much Millie! If you have time, could you make one name fill of Phineas and Ferb in the name
LIAM

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Hazeleyes536

Hi Millipiei searched your photobucket and found what i need but one thing!!
i need a picrate mickey head like the one beowe with the name MJ on it!!
TIA!
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...uests/Mickey Heads/A B/Annepirateminniemh.png

i also searched and didnt see a beach chair one with our name like this. names are Mitch Jennie Mj and Reagan
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../Cruise/Beach Chairs/BillJuliebeachchairs.jpg


----------



## milliepie

su_A_ve said:


> Question:  how do I download from 4shared?
> 
> When I select the image and view it big, there's a download button, but after that I get a message that says:
> 
> Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
> Reasons for this may include:
> 
> Invalid link
> The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user
> 
> NOTE:  So a right-click and save-as works.  For some reason the D/L option doesn't...



I think 4shared changed their policy.  I think you need a membership to download?    If you can enlarge it to the full size by clicking the 4arrow square in the corner and right click to save, then that should be good enough.  It usually works that way.  If you need me to put something in photobucket, I can do that too.  I haven't been using 4shared because of a lot of people not being able to access my pics.


----------



## milliepie

BMICKEY said:


> Can I please have one more without The Fowler Family?   Thanks!!!



Here you go.


----------



## DisDream09

milliepie said:
			
		

> here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=fantasywesternoct27-nov3itinmh.jpg



a


----------



## milliepie

Hazeleyes536 said:


> Hi Millipiei searched your photobucket and found what i need but one thing!!
> i need a picrate mickey head like the one beowe with the name MJ on it!!
> TIA!
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...uests/Mickey Heads/A B/Annepirateminniemh.png
> 
> i also searched and didnt see a beach chair one with our name like this. names are Mitch Jennie Mj and Reagan
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../Cruise/Beach Chairs/BillJuliebeachchairs.jpg



Found the chairs for you.  Uploaded the mh


----------



## DisDream09

DisDream09 said:
			
		

> May I please have one of these with the date February 16-23, 2013



Ugh!  The picture didn't copy. It is the Mickey ears globe Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean itinerary February 16-23, 2013

Also, Lady and the Tramp Mickey ears with the names Rita & Steve --- same cruise, Fantasy

I'm so glad I found this thread. You do amazing work!!!


----------



## BMICKEY

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=FantasywesternOct27-nov3itinmh.jpg



You are so fast!!!!   Thank you!!!!

I've never downloaded your pics BTW.  I always right click and do a save as


----------



## kikjoy

thank you so much!!!!  I got it, no need for the PM!  Thank goodness for time while my oldest is at camp!  Hope you are feeling much better!!!


----------



## Lorelei528

Blueyes87-I sent you a PM, but wasn't sure if I should have posted here instead?

Let me know if it's easier for you to work from this thread and I'll just copy/paste.  

Thanks!


----------



## Michele1377

milliepie said:


> Is this all of them?  Please let me know if I missed any.



Milliepie - Thank you so much for doing these - they are awesome!! I am not sure if I requested anything other than the softball one - and that is the only one I really still need  You did a softball one in post 1578. If you could just personalize that one with Magic (instead of Fantasy) August 12-17 2012 in the left ear and Gillian # 14 in the right ear my daughter will be thrilled! If you don't have an image of the logo for the Magic like you do for the Fantasy you could just do Gillian in one ear and #14 in the other. Again thank you so much for your work - I used one of your black mickey heads to make a custom magnet myself, and while I am no way as good as all of you DISigners are - I will share it on this thread in case anyone wants it


----------



## Michele1377

Not sure if I am doing this right, but if anyone is interested here is an image I made using one of Milliepies mickey heads -






I previewed it - don't know how to make it smaller


----------



## DisneyPoly

Hi Millipie ~

We have just booked last minute for the August 10, 2012 5 night Dream Double Dip to celebrate our daughter's (Carla) graduation from the Disney College Program.  Would it be possible to have a design made for her celebrating this event?  She was lucky enough to be a part of Disney's Entertainment during her time there.

Also, I would LOVE the beach chair picture ... our names are Tony, Maureen, Maddy and Carla.

I can't THANK YOU ENOUGH!!!!

Maureen


----------



## nikkistevej

Hi Millipie, Can I get the Disney Dream 2012 design, with 3 beach chairs on Castaway Cay  that say Nikki, Steve and Jordan(girl) with The Johnson's at the bottom and the Mickey and Goofy clouds in the background? Thanks so much in advance- love the designs!!
Also can I get the Disney Diva zebra print Mickey head with the pink tiara. That is so cute!!!


----------



## minniefaye

milliepie said:


> Here you go.




Hi there!  I wasn't sure what the name of this file is so I "quoted" you-- hope that's okay.  Could you make me this design but with the Pacific Coastal Cruise map instead?  I'm going to make these as my Fish Extender gifts!!!! 
Disney Wonder
Sept 16-23  2012


----------



## CasaMartinez

Hi Milliepie

It's been awhile but I'm happy to see that your doing well. We booked a cruise for end of September and this time my sister's and brother's family will be joining us. I'd like to order a few name magnets for the kids. 

-Colin: Stich lettering like your Izzy name
-Natalia: Princess lettering like your Amber name
-Aiden: Mickey lettering like your name Jameson
-Jerianne: Pirate princess lettering like Samantha
-Raquel: Pirate dis lettering like your name Becky


Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Michele1377 said:


> Milliepie - Thank you so much for doing these - they are awesome!! I am not sure if I requested anything other than the softball one - and that is the only one I really still need  You did a softball one in post 1578. If you could just personalize that one with Magic (instead of Fantasy) August 12-17 2012 in the left ear and Gillian # 14 in the right ear my daughter will be thrilled! If you don't have an image of the logo for the Magic like you do for the Fantasy you could just do Gillian in one ear and #14 in the other. Again thank you so much for your work - I used one of your black mickey heads to make a custom magnet myself, and while I am no way as good as all of you DISigners are - I will share it on this thread in case anyone wants it



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

su_A_ve said:


> Milliepie - Your stuff is amazing!  We booked last minute and are leaving in 3 weeks.  Trying to figure out a few magnets that we'd love for you to do if possible but so much to decide on!
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> * I saw a Mickey Jedi port hole - do you have any other characters like that done already?
> 
> * Someone had asked about those license plate style portholes but apparently they were done by someone else who then got banned from DIS or something - have you done any similar to those?
> 
> We'll probably settle for a few stock port holes you have already and kindly ask for names - thanks in advance!




I don't have any other Star Wars character portholes, but if you let me know the characters you are interested in, I will gladly make some for you.    I have not done anything similar to the licence plate porthole design sorry.


----------



## milliepie

Chuck Finley said:


> Milliepie,
> You make some great graphics, it is fun to browse through them!  I can't seem to find the September 2-7 for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, one of the guests is doing a 2-17 back to back to back, any chance of getting an oval with September 2-17?
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> Charles


----------



## milliepie

Toocoolmom said:


> Hello.  I have all my magnets ready to go for our upcoming Alaska Cruise except for my DS's mickey head.
> 
> I am looking for a Mickey Head with Little Dude from Finding Nemo and the name AIDEN on one ear and LITTLE BUDDY on the other.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> You are amazing!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> I hope this works and it makes sense.  If not, let me know.
> 
> Thank you so very much!
> 
> 
> Sari




Ok, I have them all done except for a few names and the Deck chairs.  I'm posting the ones that I do have for now so that you can get started. 






?


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> I hope this works and it makes sense.  If not, let me know.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Sari



It wouldn't let me post all of the pics, so I had to split it.  








The links aren't working for the Avengers and Spiderman.  Here is the link to the folder they are in.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Non Disney/


----------



## milliepie

Tigerette said:


> Can I get the one with the surfboards/Disney Dream, with the names Leslie (on the Tinkerbell board) Mike (on the Mickey board) and Dylan (on the last board) on it?  Also, can you add "2013" to it?  I think Milliepe did this one.  It won't let me add the link as I have not had 10 posts on the board  The one I saw was in Milliepe's 4shared and it was titled "Ashley andy monica dream surfboards".
> 
> I have also seen the mickey ears with the map/itinerary on it for the Dream 4 night cruise....can I get one of those too ( with March 10-14 2013 on it)?  In your 4shared is it called "Dream 2011 itinerary mh".
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!  I am so glad I found this board!
> 
> And, I'm not in a huge rush so please feel free to address those requests who are closer to their cruise dates....thanks!!!


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> I just booked the Disney Pixar California coast cruise for September 16th. Would you please make one of your awesome Mickey head maps of the itinerary (Los Angeles, San Francisco, San Diego, Ensenada, Los Angeles).
> 
> I hope you are feeling better - you're in our prayers.



Thank you, I am much better.    Did you want a date on this?


----------



## milliepie

Fºoºz;45180148 said:
			
		

> Hi Milliepie ...
> 
> Can I get the following (from 4shared) ... bedaypoohmh2 (Fºoºz)
> 
> From photobucket ...
> 
> Disney Fantasy 2012 Three Beach Chairs ...Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº & Dezi (are you able to put in small print under Dezi "Gone on my own holiday!")
> 
> This one is in the Itineraries section (not sure what it is called but here is the link to one of them http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=VinsonFamilyEasternitinerary.png ...
> 
> Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº on the header
> One with Sept 29 - Oct 6 2012 / Disney Fantasy Itinerary  / Western Caribbean (and in small print underneath "20th Anniversary Cruise" if possible) / Back 2 Back Cruisin'
> The other with Oct 6 - 13 2012 / Disney Fantasy Itinerary / Eastern Caribbean (and in small print underneath "Fºoºz's Birthday Cruise" if possible) / Back 2 Back Cruisin'
> 
> Tigger Porthole - Sami-Jºoº
> 
> Winnie The Pooh Porthole -Fºoºz
> 
> Double Itinerary Porthole - (here is the link ... http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=HonerFamilyb2bporthole.jpg substituting Western Caribbean (Sept 29 - Oct 6) Eastern Caribbean (Oct 6 - 13), Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº
> 
> Stitch Porthole - Dezi (and in smaller print underneath ... Gone on my own holiday!)
> 
> On this one http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...y Heads/?action=view&current=bedaypoohmh2.png  Fºoºz's Birthday
> 
> On this one http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...eads/?action=view&current=LadyTrampdkblMH.png Fºoºz  & Sami-Jºoº (and in small print somewhere "Celebrating 20 years")
> 
> I was trying to get something unique for each of our B2B cruises so I hope that is not too much ... if so please let me know ...  There is no rush as we do not leave for a few more months yet ... thanks Millie.



Here are your requests.


----------



## Blueyes87

dolphingirl47 said:


> Blueeyes87, I am really loving some of the custom designs that you are doing at the moment and decided that I am going to be cheeky. Is there any chance that you could do a design for me for the West Coast Repo next year? The date is May 20th to 27th.
> 
> Corinna



Hows this one? If you like it I can personalize it if you want.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is absolute amazing. Could you please personalize it with "The Ball Family"? Thank you so much for doing this for me.

Corinna


----------



## Blueyes87

dolphingirl47 said:


> This is absolute amazing. Could you please personalize it with "The Ball Family"? Thank you so much for doing this for me.
> 
> Corinna



Here you are


----------



## milliepie

Cibahwewah said:


> Milliepie, your work is awesome. Hope you are feeling well soon. If you have a chance, will you do a magnet disign for our September Dream Cruise? We are the Mink Family, and anything with a Stitch.  We are 4 big Stitch fans! Can't wait to see him on board! Thanks.



Here are a few Stitch for you.


----------



## milliepie

luv2cruisedisney said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> Do you create your own character clipart? I like to customize your blanks on my own but have not been able to find the characters that you use. Do ou have a file of the characters posted online?
> 
> p.s. You do wonderful work and I hope you are feeling better



I create a lot of my own when I can't find what I need.  I don't usually post the ones that I draw or create as individual peices.  Was there something specific you were looking for?  Maybe I can help you out.


----------



## milliepie

adznyfan said:


> hi millipie
> 
> i LOVE the podcast design with mickey ears on the ship - is there any way to do the design with the fantasy and aug 4-11 for the dates?
> 
> would it also be possible to do the capt mickey in a porthole without a name?
> 
> thanks so much!!!!
> 
> cindy



Sorry,  I hope you have time to print this out still.


----------



## milliepie

jfahome said:


> Hi, could I request this disign with "Our Fantasy, Mother & Daughter cruise". You can arrange it however you'd like, but something like that? 2012 is still ok though.
> 
> DisneyFantasyvacation4.jpg or http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=DisneyFantasyvacation4.jpg
> 
> Could I also get one like this but with Belle only. And maybe say, Elizabeth on it and Welcome Aboard?
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=preserverBeautyandBeast.png
> 
> Thanks!



I posted these for you right?  Let me know if not.


----------



## Spoonces

May I be so bold as to request a few magnets for our family cruise in Sept?

Our DS will be turning 7 onboard (9/14), his Name is Andy and he loves Pluto and all of the Disney Dogs.

We are going on the Fantasy for the first time and the Family name is Hansen (myself: Tony, DW: Lisa, DS: Andy & DS Alex)  I am open to anything that you wouldn't mind doing but we are partial to Tron.

Lastly maybe something for our DS Alex who will be 9, he loves Star Wars.

Thank you in advance, I hope I am not being to presumptuous?  Tony


----------



## WeHeartTink

Just booked our 1st Disney cruise on Disney Dream 5-day Bahamas leaving August 24th!  SO excited, and learning about needing door magnets to make it even more special ! 

Any help is appreciated!  Family name is Ruminot.  Sebastian (dad), Melissa (mom), Lucas (age 4) and Emma (age 2.5).  Lucas loves Mickey, Lighting McQueen, Jake, etc.  Emma LOVES Snow White.  Anything for mom & dad (maybe classic Mickey?).  We are celebrating my 30th birthday and Lucas' 4th birthday while on board as well.  

Any help on making our magnets special is very much appreciated.  The kids have no idea we are going, and we want them to have a memorable experience 

Thanks! 
Melissa


----------



## Michele1377

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Millie - Gillian is going to be so happy to see this when we get to our stateroom (I plan on decorating our doors while the girls are up on deck with their dad) -
I tried to PM you but your inbox is full - I have one last favor to ask of you - can you tell me where you got the Dsney Magic Logo that you use in your designs?
The logo is the finishing touch I need for our matching sweatshirt decals. I guess if you don't have it I could try to isolate it from another design -

Thanks for all of your help and inspiration. You are so nice to offer your talent to all of us on these boards


----------



## twinrx

Hi Millie,

Could I get a Pirate Minnie with the names, Bella, Bailey and Rachel in each one? I'd be just as happy to get a blank one that I can try to add the names to. Thanks a million.



milliepie said:


> Found the chairs for you.  Uploaded the mh


----------



## su_A_ve

milliepie said:


> I don't have any other Star Wars character portholes, but if you let me know the characters you are interested in, I will gladly make some for you.    I have not done anything similar to the licence plate porthole design sorry.



Thanks!  I'm sharpening up my photoshop skills - I suck at designing though but can clone/copy pretty good.  So I've been grabbing some of the templates and running them thru DW.  Ie, I can add names and such pretty much, but that's about it 

In terms of characters, I guess the main ones:

* Minnie Leia
* Donal Maul
* Goofy Vader

Thanks!

PS:  Was able to get the full rez versions from your photobucket albums.


----------



## love280mickey

just subbing for future reference, designs are beautiful and Thank You for all your hard work!


----------



## dagarcia

There are soooo many threads on Door Magnets that I don't know where to begin?  Any help with a link or info on how to order magnets would help. Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

dagarcia said:


> There are soooo many threads on Door Magnets that I don't know where to begin?  Any help with a link or info on how to order magnets would help. Thanks!



All info is on the very first post of this thread.


----------



## ksbellerma

Milliepie,

If you have time can I please get some help with name fills? I am starting my magnets now for our cruise in Oct. Figgured this would be a good time to start. 

Here is what I am needing:

Brandon - Lego
Brandy - Tigger
Korigan - Star Wars
Kimberly - Tinker Bell & Friends
Steve - Mickey Indiana Jones
Marilynn - Minnie Mouse
David - Iron Man
Sally - Penguins of Madagascar
Lilly - Dug (dog from "Up")

Thank you so much ahead of time!

Brandy


----------



## milliepie

Michele1377 said:


> Millie - Gillian is going to be so happy to see this when we get to our stateroom (I plan on decorating our doors while the girls are up on deck with their dad) -
> I tried to PM you but your inbox is full - I have one last favor to ask of you - can you tell me where you got the Dsney Magic Logo that you use in your designs?
> The logo is the finishing touch I need for our matching sweatshirt decals. I guess if you don't have it I could try to isolate it from another design -
> 
> Thanks for all of your help and inspiration. You are so nice to offer your talent to all of us on these boards




I have that and all of the other ship logos in this folder.  


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Logos and Years/


----------



## milliepie

su_A_ve said:


> Thanks!  I'm sharpening up my photoshop skills - I suck at designing though but can clone/copy pretty good.  So I've been grabbing some of the templates and running them thru DW.  Ie, I can add names and such pretty much, but that's about it
> 
> In terms of characters, I guess the main ones:
> 
> * Minnie Leia
> * Donal Maul
> * Goofy Vader
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS:  Was able to get the full rez versions from your photobucket albums.



Everything i have done up to this point is not on photoshop, but an awesome, wonderful, amazing (can't say enough good things) person has gifted me with Photoshop and I play with it a bit each day so I can get the gist of it.  I can't wait to start using it full time and begin creating new things once I figure it all out.  Here are these.


----------



## Michele1377

milliepie said:


> I have that and all of the other ship logos in this folder.
> 
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Logos and Years/



OMG! Thank you so very much!!! You can't begin to know how much this means to me (and will mean to my girls when they see our doors, their sweatshirts, etc) - you are AWESOME!

xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> Thank you, I am much better.    Did you want a date on this?



It's beautiful! Could you put "Fred and Liza's Wonderful Trip" in the ear.


----------



## reisdawg

Blueyes87 said:


> You didn't really say exactly when you needed it but hopefully you still wanted it so here is your MH



I found this University of Washington mickey head and love it, but was wondering if I could get it with The Sherin Family on it?  If this is the incorrect way to request I am sorry and please advise on the proper method,

TIA
Rachel


----------



## Blueyes87

reisdawg said:


> I found this University of Washington mickey head and love it, but was wondering if I could get it with The Sherin Family on it?  If this is the incorrect way to request I am sorry and please advise on the proper method,
> 
> TIA
> Rachel



Your request is correct .  This is one of my designs and I will get to it as soon as I can.  I am a little behind in my requests as I can only do them on my days off.  Just if you need it soon let me know so I can get to it sooner


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> Not sure how this works or how I print them off after but would love your creative touch.
> 
> 1. Would love a porthole or life preserver - Staffieri Family 2012
> 2.Would Love three Mickey Heads
> One Dodger baseball Mickey  -Bill
> One Minnie - Kimberly
> One Chip Dale and Rapunzel -Rebecca
> 
> Not sure how you can make that happen.
> 
> Thank you so much



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## SA53

Miss Millie,

I just wanted to let you know how your kindness actually brought tears to my eyes.  We were leaving for our dream trip on the Fantasy and of course I left my requests to you until the last minute.  In a crazy moment on the night before we sailed I asked if you were able to make one of the magnets for us so our door would look as snazzy as I was going to feel on that ship.  Lots of packing later and literally no sleep (our cab was picking us up at 4:00 am - curse you air mile tickets!!), I went on line to see if our plane was on time and there in my mailbox was ALL of my finished requests.  All of them!!!  With tears in my eyes due to your generosity and with 20 minutes until our cab got here, my 11 dd and I quickly printed them all off, stuck them in an envelope and were off to the trip of a lifetime.  

Between yourself, rustmanfan/marion, the nice ear person (I can't remember their name) and jk our door was, in my humble opinion, the best of the cruise.  You were somehow able to also make the magnets for both Nana and Papa and my inlaw's doors which were such a big hit!!!

I am sure you must know, but I just wanted to remind you that what you so wonderfully do is make magic pixie dust:.  Hopefully with all this great karma you are surrounding yourself with, your year will have the magical turn around that you so justly deserve!!!!

I am getting teary eyed now writing this at the wonderful spirit of giving you have created here on the DIS.

Thank you so much for this gift that you so willingly share :group hug:

Kereen aka K in SA


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thanks again. I will display it on my door with pride.

Corinna


----------



## dagarcia

milliepie said:
			
		

> All info is on the very first post of this thread.



Thank you!!


----------



## dagarcia

dagarcia said:
			
		

> Thank you!!



Do I message you what I want??


----------



## skiingwife

Dear Millipie, could you please make for me:  1). Porthole with the fab 5 characters that says Disney Fantasy and The Schuiling Family. 2).


----------



## dclwonderprincess

Millie, do you have any designs with Ariel & Eric? Or anything with Sebastian & Flounder?


----------



## skiingwife

skiingwife said:
			
		

> Dear Millipie, could you please make for me:  1). Porthole with the fab 5 characters that says Disney Fantasy and The Schuiling Family. 2).



Millipie - Continued from previous post - I hit send on accident.

2) Mickey head with Sorcerer Mickey in bottom left and picture of Disney Fantasy in bottom right, with left ear saying "Fantasy" and right ear saying "August 11 -18, 2012".  If you can fit "Schuiling Family" somewhere that would be fine.

3)  Do you have one of Donald and Mickey on a tube in the aquaduck?  If so, could you do mouse ears with "Spencer" and "Alex" in the ears?  Also one with "Nick" in the ear with Donald on the the tube, or whatever you have.  If not mouse ears, then just a rectangle with a picture of aquaduct and our family name and dates.  

4)  We are Detroit Lions and Detroit Tigers fans, so if you have either of those designs, ears with Spencer and Alex in the ears.

Thanks so much.  
Melissa


----------



## su_A_ve

milliepie said:


> Everything i have done up to this point is not on photoshop, but an awesome, wonderful, amazing (can't say enough good things) person has gifted me with Photoshop and I play with it a bit each day so I can get the gist of it.  I can't wait to start using it full time and begin creating new things once I figure it all out.  Here are these.



AWSOME!!!

So what do you use to make these?


----------



## milliepie

su_A_ve said:


> AWSOME!!!
> 
> So what do you use to make these?



I use a program I got years ago for $5 called PhotoImpactPro.  It has served me well and I still learn new things to do with it every day.  I'm just so thrilled to have the opportunity to use Photoshop now.  Please let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## milliepie

dagarcia said:


> Do I message you what I want??



My message box is full right now, so your best bet is to post here.  I generally follow in the order requests are given, but I do try to get the ones needed sooner.  If you need something you don't want others to see you can email me amiliasky at yahoo dot com.


----------



## milliepie

SA53 said:


> Miss Millie,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know how your kindness actually brought tears to my eyes.  We were leaving for our dream trip on the Fantasy and of course I left my requests to you until the last minute.  In a crazy moment on the night before we sailed I asked if you were able to make one of the magnets for us so our door would look as snazzy as I was going to feel on that ship.  Lots of packing later and literally no sleep (our cab was picking us up at 4:00 am - curse you air mile tickets!!), I went on line to see if our plane was on time and there in my mailbox was ALL of my finished requests.  All of them!!!  With tears in my eyes due to your generosity and with 20 minutes until our cab got here, my 11 dd and I quickly printed them all off, stuck them in an envelope and were off to the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Between yourself, rustmanfan/marion, the nice ear person (I can't remember their name) and jk our door was, in my humble opinion, the best of the cruise.  You were somehow able to also make the magnets for both Nana and Papa and my inlaw's doors which were such a big hit!!!
> 
> I am sure you must know, but I just wanted to remind you that what you so wonderfully do is make magic pixie dust:.  Hopefully with all this great karma you are surrounding yourself with, your year will have the magical turn around that you so justly deserve!!!!
> 
> I am getting teary eyed now writing this at the wonderful spirit of giving you have created here on the DIS.
> 
> Thank you so much for this gift that you so willingly share :group hug:
> 
> Kereen aka K in SA




Thank you!    Talk about last minute!  I'm just so glad you were able to print them off and take them with you.  I feel so bad when I don't get to someone on time, but I know the trip will be magical no matter.  I'm happy you had a great time!  I bet you can't wait to go back right?  I know I can't.


----------



## milliepie

Hello all.  Just letting you know that I will be going to Canada next week and so I won't be able to do any requests then.  I am starting on page 83 later today.  If I didn't do yours in a previous page please let me know that I missed you.  If you need something before I leave also let me know so that I can get to them before I leave.  Thanks everyone for being so patient with my pace.  I hope everyone is having a great day!  xo


----------



## milliepie

LWQuestie said:


> I'd like to request four DCL nametag graphics, please.
> 
> If possible, could the text at the bottom reference the Magic (instead of the Fantasy that I see toward the end of this thread)?
> 
> Erin    Jan     Marie     Joan
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here are your tags.


----------



## milliepie

moremouse said:


> MILLIEPIE
> 
> You are so awesome!  I was wondering if I could get a few personalized.  I would be forever grateful.  If you can't that's fine.  I just really wanted you to know how fabulous you are.
> 
> Pirate Princess MH - Tricia
> Pirate Head Band MH2 - Tom
> DCL Name Tags with the Fantasy wording across the bottom - same names
> 
> and
> 
> MM Beach Walk with same names in the hearts and Disney Fantasy at the top.
> 
> Trish



Here are your requests.


----------



## Fluffypants

Have a magical trip, Milliepie!!!


----------



## skiingwife

Hi Milliepie,  since I only requested today and we leave next Friday, that's okay if you don't get to me before you lesve.  If you do have time, you don't need to do all that I asked for.  Just the porthole and the Fantasy Mickey ears would be fine.  It's very nice of you to do this and we all appreciate your kindness. Thanks


----------



## sari8970

Millie,

Too bad you won't be in Canada when we will be there on our cruise (unless you are staying a long time).  I would have loved to get off that boat to meet you (of course you'd also have to be in the same part of Canada) and buy you a drink.

I hope you have a wonderful trip!

Sari


----------



## reisdawg

We cruise on Aug 20th.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## tripster222

SA53 said:


> Miss Millie,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know how your kindness actually brought tears to my eyes.  We were leaving for our dream trip on the Fantasy and of course I left my requests to you until the last minute.  In a crazy moment on the night before we sailed I asked if you were able to make one of the magnets for us so our door would look as snazzy as I was going to feel on that ship.  Lots of packing later and literally no sleep (our cab was picking us up at 4:00 am - curse you air mile tickets!!), I went on line to see if our plane was on time and there in my mailbox was ALL of my finished requests.  All of them!!!  With tears in my eyes due to your generosity and with 20 minutes until our cab got here, my 11 dd and I quickly printed them all off, stuck them in an envelope and were off to the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> Between yourself, rustmanfan/marion, the nice ear person (I can't remember their name) and jk our door was, in my humble opinion, the best of the cruise.  You were somehow able to also make the magnets for both Nana and Papa and my inlaw's doors which were such a big hit!!!
> 
> I am sure you must know, but I just wanted to remind you that what you so wonderfully do is make magic pixie dust:.  Hopefully with all this great karma you are surrounding yourself with, your year will have the magical turn around that you so justly deserve!!!!
> 
> I am getting teary eyed now writing this at the wonderful spirit of giving you have created here on the DIS.
> 
> Thank you so much for this gift that you so willingly share :group hug:
> 
> Kereen aka K in SA



What a wonderful thank you!  Enjoyed reading this, as I'm sure Milliepie did.  

She IS a very special person...and well deserving of all the thanks and praise that she receives.  

Can't wait to be able to place all the wonderful magnets that she's done up for us on our door in just under 2 weeks!  Thanks Milliepie!!


----------



## Disney-Bride

Hi,
I just love your designs. If you have time can I please request
Love Piece Mickey in color Pink also,
Love soccer design in pink, but instead of a soccer ball can it be just a shape of mickey? if not that's ok
thanks alot


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milliepie, have a magical trip.

Corinna


----------



## Corkie

milliepie said:


> Hello all.  Just letting you know that I will be going to Canada next week and so I won't be able to do any requests then.  I am starting on page 83 later today.  If I didn't do yours in a previous page please let me know that I missed you.  If you need something before I leave also let me know so that I can get to them before I leave.  Thanks everyone for being so patient with my pace.  I hope everyone is having a great day!  xo



Have a wonderful vacation, everyone needs a little RR my requests can wait till you come home they will be for scrapbooking thanks for thinking about all of us.
Safe trip.

Hugs,
Grammy


----------



## Aliswa

milliepie said:


> Here are your tags.



Can i get 4 of these for the Dream: Alan, Alison, Olivia and Savannah 2013


----------



## Aliswa

twinrx said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Could I get a Pirate Minnie with the names, Bella, Bailey and Rachel in each one? I'd be just as happy to get a blank one that I can try to add the names to. Thanks a million.



Hi Millie!
Can i get the 4 chairs with the names: Alan, Alison, Olivia and Savannah. On the top I'd like "the Martin Family" and High Point, NC


----------



## Aliswa

.


----------



## dagarcia

We sail on September 15 on the fantasy.  Would you have time to do the pics we would like?  I am still searching but know that I want the Mickey globe with the cruise destinations on it.  As well as a Dumbo.


----------



## Lorelei528

Blueyes87-
I wasn't sure if I should PM you, or post, so I PMed you first. But I wasn't sure if you saw it, so I'm posting  here now as well.  

I need something or my birthday! LOL....

I'd like it to say..."Celebrating Lori's birthday on the Disney Fantasy".....I don't mind too much about the graphic, I saw one birthday Mickey head that I liked, but I don't know if you can fit the text or how it would look...so, I'll leave it up to you. 

Another one would be something you have on your Photobucket....it's the Disney Wonder actually with Mickey and Minnie kissing in an ear shaped cloud...

I'd like it to say....Eoghan and Lori and then Disney Fantasy Sept. 29-Oct. 6 2012.

The only other one I would request is if you could do a college one? Syracuse University? I was thinking you could use our mascot Otto and put Mickey ears on him or something, but Idk if that would work, so maybe just formatted like the ones you did, but for Syracuse?

Thanks so much!! Keep up the good work! I hope I'm not getting to you too late for our cruise Sept. 29! If so, I'm so sorry!

Lori


----------



## ksbellerma

Millie,

Have a great trip and thank you for the work you do for us!


----------



## sari8970

tripster222 said:


> What a wonderful thank you!  Enjoyed reading this, as I'm sure Milliepie did.
> 
> She IS a very special person...and well deserving of all the thanks and praise that she receives.
> 
> Can't wait to be able to place all the wonderful magnets that she's done up for us on our door in just under 2 weeks!  Thanks Milliepie!!



I too enjoyed reading what was written.  Wonderful words!

It takes a very special person to do these things for others.


----------



## VIMermaid

Hi, Milliepie! 

Not sure if you may be able to help me (please), but my posting is on page #100 & I leave on this wed Aug 7 (orginally we were leaving the 6th, but changed) to sail on the Dream on the 10th. 

I had many requests, but thanks to your musings, I figured some out myself & learned alot - thank you for that!

The two I really want & cannot figure out are the beach chairs and the surfboards.  If there is any way you could do that, I would appreciate it.  I even looked for a beach chair or surfboard one to try to change, but couldn't do it 

The beach chairs (ship in background, bahama cruise)Dream 2012 with our names, Mickey (Mark), Minnie (Annette), Pluto (Michael), Pink Princess (Jennifer), Stitch (Joseph) 

and the adorable Lilo/Stitch Surfboard one:  Disney Dream August 10-15, 2012  and Mark (Mickey with the little mickey head on top) Annette (something pink and floral or the mickey head pink one or the minnie with the bow on top - whatever is easy for you and looks best), Jennifer (little mermaid with sebastian on it), Michael (Pluto with the blue on bottom and extra footprints), Joseph (Stitch or donald - Joseph is my mischevious 5 yo, so I always think of him as Stitch!).

I also found it helpful when you posted the newer graphics without names, so I could make my own Mickey heads for each of us.  They don't look as good as yours, but they are a Milliepie disigns with wordart names!  Thanks for sharing your talent.

If you do or do not have time before you're vacation, thank you so much.  Have a great time, you are so generous with your time and talent!

Annette


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

Hi Milliepie,
My request was around pg 94 or 96.  I am looking for a name fill with cruise characters or princesses for the name JACQUIE.  We are leaving the 14th for our cruise and was hoping you could get to it before either of us leave for vacation.  Have a great time!

~Nicole


----------



## reigle4

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



I love the ones for the sisters...could you please do one for my granddaughter and her sister...we are taking them on a cruise and this would be a wonderful surprise.  
Their names are Jade and Kay and we are going on the Dream on December 2, 2012.  If you could I would like one of each so we can put one on each door.  Thank you in advance


----------



## GoofyTraci

GoofyTraci said:


> Anyone have any disigns for the aqua duck? I would love one!!! I can surely wait my turn just wanted to know if anyone here does them.. TIA



I posted this a couple pages back but didnt get a response? any idea?


----------



## doombuqqy

millie pie--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We just found out our son (usmc) and his wife are expecting our first grandchild next year and then our daughter spung it on us that she is pregnant too! I told them this is not race I am not dying anytime soon I hope.They will be Feb and March babies. We are thrilled and would love to have a design announcing our big news. We will wear it on our WDW trip our upcoming cruise and at home. I appreciate any art you could create, Thank you sooooooo much. A little info, I am Brenda and my husband is Walt. Our son is Jonathan... just found out it's a boy....Jonathan Nicholas Courtney Jr.and his wife is Kyndal. Our daughter is Meghan and her husband is Cody, do not know the sex of their baby yet. This does not need to be complicated just included info for your creative mind. we will appreciate anything you can create.Thank you again.
Well we found out we lost a grandbaby, our daughter Meghan lost her baby 4 days ago so we are just expecting a grandson now.


----------



## Aliswa

k2ssss said:


> Does anyone have a template for the 5 beach chair on ship magnet with no names?
> 
> Also a template for the disney dream nametag with no name on it?
> 
> Thanks



you can get them on millipies 4shared.  it's a jackpot of awesomeness!  If not them i can email it to you. just send me your address


----------



## Aliswa

can I get a university of Georgia one?  





k2ssss said:


> Does anyone have a template for the 5 beach chair on ship magnet with no names?
> 
> Also a template for the disney dream nametag with no name on it?
> 
> Thanks





Blueyes87 said:


> You probably weren't asking me but here is my University of Texas MH


----------



## Aliswa

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



This is GREAT!!!!  I didnt see it initially so i rerequested it.  Disregard.  Thanks for your wonderful work!


----------



## DumboCollector

Blueyes87 - 

Love your spors teams Mickey heads. 

Do you, by chance, have a Green Bay Packers Mickey Head?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

GoofyTraci said:


> I posted this a couple pages back but didnt get a response? any idea?



I have a couple now that I did them for the next one I will post.  If you would like any of them let me know.


----------



## milliepie

skiingwife said:


> Hi Milliepie,  since I only requested today and we leave next Friday, that's okay if you don't get to me before you lesve.  If you do have time, you don't need to do all that I asked for.  Just the porthole and the Fantasy Mickey ears would be fine.  It's very nice of you to do this and we all appreciate your kindness. Thanks



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

VIMermaid said:


> Hi, Milliepie!
> 
> Not sure if you may be able to help me (please), but my posting is on page #100 & I leave on this wed Aug 7 (orginally we were leaving the 6th, but changed) to sail on the Dream on the 10th.
> 
> I had many requests, but thanks to your musings, I figured some out myself & learned alot - thank you for that!
> 
> The two I really want & cannot figure out are the beach chairs and the surfboards.  If there is any way you could do that, I would appreciate it.  I even looked for a beach chair or surfboard one to try to change, but couldn't do it
> 
> The beach chairs (ship in background, bahama cruise)Dream 2012 with our names, Mickey (Mark), Minnie (Annette), Pluto (Michael), Pink Princess (Jennifer), Stitch (Joseph)
> 
> and the adorable Lilo/Stitch Surfboard one:  Disney Dream August 10-15, 2012  and Mark (Mickey with the little mickey head on top) Annette (something pink and floral or the mickey head pink one or the minnie with the bow on top - whatever is easy for you and looks best), Jennifer (little mermaid with sebastian on it), Michael (Pluto with the blue on bottom and extra footprints), Joseph (Stitch or donald - Joseph is my mischevious 5 yo, so I always think of him as Stitch!).
> 
> I also found it helpful when you posted the newer graphics without names, so I could make my own Mickey heads for each of us.  They don't look as good as yours, but they are a Milliepie disigns with wordart names!  Thanks for sharing your talent.
> 
> If you do or do not have time before you're vacation, thank you so much.  Have a great time, you are so generous with your time and talent!
> 
> Annette



I have a couple of surfboard ones with stitch, so I hope these ones are the ones you were asking for.  
I'm so glad you got some use from my musings!  I hope to have more tutorials up sometime soon.


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> Millie,
> 
> Too bad you won't be in Canada when we will be there on our cruise (unless you are staying a long time).  I would have loved to get off that boat to meet you (of course you'd also have to be in the same part of Canada) and buy you a drink.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Sari



We will be in a different part of Canada, but it would have been nice to meet you!    I hope you have a great trip as well!    I'll send the last of your requests before I leave.  It's been busy here getting ready and packing.


----------



## milliepie

Disney-Bride said:


> Hi,
> I just love your designs. If you have time can I please request
> Love Piece Mickey in color Pink also,
> Love soccer design in pink, but instead of a soccer ball can it be just a shape of mickey? if not that's ok
> thanks alot



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Corkie said:


> Have a wonderful vacation, everyone needs a little RR my requests can wait till you come home they will be for scrapbooking thanks for thinking about all of us.
> Safe trip.
> 
> Hugs,
> Grammy




Thanks, It should be a nice trip.  I'm really looking forward to it.  

I uploaded the Journal pages that I already have to photobucket.  I'll see what others I can get done before we leave.


----------



## milliepie

nicolepdonnelly said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> My request was around pg 94 or 96.  I am looking for a name fill with cruise characters or princesses for the name JACQUIE.  We are leaving the 14th for our cruise and was hoping you could get to it before either of us leave for vacation.  Have a great time!
> 
> ~Nicole



I'll work on this for you tomorrow.


----------



## Corkie

milliepie said:


> Thanks, It should be a nice trip.  I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I uploaded the Journal pages that I already have to photobucket.  I'll see what others I can get done before we leave.



Thank you soooooooooo Mickey much the only one I need for the cruise is the beach chairs if you can't do it in time I will use it in my scrapbooking, just have a safe and wonderful vacation.
Hugs


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> We will be in a different part of Canada, but it would have been nice to meet you!    I hope you have a great trip as well!    I'll send the last of your requests before I leave.  It's been busy here getting ready and packing.



Thank you so much.  We leave 1 week for today.  I'm so excited, but don't fel ready at all.  Once I have the designs from you I'm going to print them to make the magnets and then make the shirts.  I really appreciate you doing them all for me.  I'll send you pics when we get back of our door because I used a lot of your designs and personalized them the way you taught me. 

I can't wait to see what you've made for us! 

Have a great and safe trip!  Enjoy!


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

milliepie said:


> I'll work on this for you tomorrow.


Thank you so much-you have made our day!


----------



## tweetybabee

Hi Milliepie,

I know you're getting close to page 91, but I don't think you're there yet, so I tweaked a couple of my requests based on some new DISigns I've seen. Certainly no hurry because we don't cruise until December.

Thanks so much.


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> I have a couple now that I did them for the next one I will post.  If you would like any of them let me know.



Millipe Pie I am not leaving for a couple of months and obviously want to wait my turn. So when you have time can you make me the disign that says aqua duck....with If you can't find me I'm on the Aqua Duck.... if that is too long then maybe aqua duck here we come!!!!; the mickey head aqua duck with donald tim and one with Ryan, if you have one with stitch Nate...


----------



## MREBERT1978

hi, millipie love your work i wanted to see if i could get some mickey heads done im from louisiana and would like 

a LSU mickey head and also if you have something with crawfish to put on a mickey head 

neverland pirates izzy with the name emma on it

thanks so much for all the hard work you do great job!


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

Hi there.  Sorry to bug you.  I found out today that my niece and nephew don't have anything to wear for pirate night. I checked Target and was only able to find a shirt I thought my nephew would wear which meant I couldn't buy for one without the other.  My niece is harder than my nephew (they are twins who will be 12 in October) because she's not girly at all.  So, I was looking through your fabulous designs.  Will the items you have listed under "Pirates" work on a t-shirt if I can find 2 of them to use?  If not, should I be checking somewhere else in your photobucket?  I figured if there are designs available I'm going to be making the sweatshirts for my boys so I'd have the iron on transfer papers, if I can ever figure out which ones I should buy.

Thanks so much!

Sari


----------



## iluvdiscruises

deleted...used another disigner since you were away!  Milliepie your work is SOOOO beautiful!!!!  Hope your trip was wonderful!!!


----------



## madisonann2002

Hello! I was needing a disney magnet for a special trip for a freind of mine. I would like 1 that says something to 1st time cruise Kaitlyn and she loves rapunzel, a 3 generation magnet for grandmother (Laura) daughter (Michele) and granddaughter (kaitlyn) and lastly Michele in alphabet form prefer snow white and seven dwarfs? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Hi there.  Sorry to bug you.  I found out today that my niece and nephew don't have anything to wear for pirate night. I checked Target and was only able to find a shirt I thought my nephew would wear which meant I couldn't buy for one without the other.  My niece is harder than my nephew (they are twins who will be 12 in October) because she's not girly at all.  So, I was looking through your fabulous designs.  Will the items you have listed under "Pirates" work on a t-shirt if I can find 2 of them to use?  If not, should I be checking somewhere else in your photobucket?  I figured if there are designs available I'm going to be making the sweatshirts for my boys so I'd have the iron on transfer papers, if I can ever figure out which ones I should buy.
> 
> Thanks so much!Sari



There should be something that you can use in the pirate folder.  I'm not sure if I uploaded everything I have yet to photobucket, but if you can look in 4shared I have them all in there.  http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/Xs3bCr-w/_online.html?rnd=45#dir=20283248

Did you get the post with the majority of your requests a few pages back?  I posted them so you can get started since I know you're leaving soon.  Just want to make sure you got them.  Let me know if not, I'll find the post for you.


----------



## milliepie

nicolepdonnelly said:


> Thank you so much-you have made our day!



I hope princess is ok.


----------



## erk711

Wow, you do great work! You must keep yourself busy.  If I may be so bold...

I would really like to get a princess (something like the previous post) with the name Athena.

I would also love to have two of the DCL nametags for the Wonder with the names Liz and Vern. And you if could also include our hometown (Victoria, BC) that would be super awesome. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Diane71969

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



THANK YOU soooo very much!  I appreciate everything you have done for me so very much!


----------



## LiseG

Love these... any chance you could do a set for 2012? I think a lot of us would enjoy them


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> There should be something that you can use in the pirate folder.  I'm not sure if I uploaded everything I have yet to photobucket, but if you can look in 4shared I have them all in there.  http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/Xs3bCr-w/_online.html?rnd=45#dir=20283248
> 
> Did you get the post with the majority of your requests a few pages back?  I posted them so you can get started since I know you're leaving soon.  Just want to make sure you got them.  Let me know if not, I'll find the post for you.



I'll check the 4shared.  Thank you so much!

No, I didn't see them.  I'll go try and find them now.  I'll let you know if I can't find them.  Thank you so much for doing them.  I can't wait to get started.


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> Ok, I have them all done except for a few names and the Deck chairs.  I'm posting the ones that I do have for now so that you can get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



OMG OMG OMG - I am so excited.  Thank you so very much!  I love them.

I assume when you say the rest you mean things like the other names and stuff.  Is that right?

I can't wait to make these.  Woo hoo!  Thank you thank you thank you!

Sorry to be a pest.  I was sizing them for printing and "Nanny" with Tink letters has a blue thing ontop that I can't seem to get off and in a lighter color on the bottom of "Poppy".  Is there a way to remove it?  If not, I'll just cut around it.  I was able to use what you taught me and I inserted a text box and didn't add any text.  Then I colored the box white so I was able to go over the spots and it printed perfectly!

Thanks again!

PS - now that I'm making shirts using the pirate designs you have I need to make them for my parents and husband too (I'll probably make one for myself also) - the boys have costumes.  I was looking at your DCL pirates and they all say Disney Cruise Line.  I tried to do the same thing I did and go over it to write on them and color the box white and it only sort of works.  It's hard to get my text in the right way because I'm trying to cover what's already there.  Is it really hard or would it take long to edit that out and then I can add text to it (I know you are leaving and don't want you to have to work on more things for me)?  If it's possible and quick I can tell you which ones I need. If not, no worried because I totally and completely understand and you've done so much for me already.


----------



## sari8970

milliepie said:


> It wouldn't let me post all of the pics, so I had to split it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The links aren't working for the Avengers and Spiderman.  Here is the link to the folder they are in.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Non Disney/



Wow Millie, you are absolutely amazing.  I love the designs for the shirts.  You made so many of them for me.  I cannot possibly thank you enough.  Now I have to decide which one to use.

Thank you so so very much!


----------



## ctomblin

Hi, your designs are awesome, thank you so much for all your handwork!  I am looking for a name fill with the pirate theme for the name Nicholas.  Is there anyway you could do this?  We are sailing the Dream on Sept 9 and my son loves pirates!  Thanks again!!


----------



## Diane71969

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Can you please report these?  I was not able to download them and now they are gone it's just a Red X

Thank you and SORRY!!!
Diane


----------



## swmal

Hi Millipie! Your designs are so amazing!  We will be going on our first Disney Cruise this spring and I am trying to get a head start on Christmas presents.  I have been drooling over your designs in 4shared and Photobucket!  

If you have time, would you please help with a few of these? Thank you so much!

Madeline  with Minnie fill

The Malpass Family
Easter 2013 
Fantasy Cruise      in Mickey Text

Purdue Mickey Ears

Pluto Easter Eggs  
  (one each of Mason, Ryder, Preston)
Mickey Easter Egg
   (one of Ellis)
Minnie Easter Egg
   (one of Madeline)

Easter Egg with DCL Design that says Easter Fantasy Cruise 2013

Mickey Head with a map of Port Canveral, Costa Maya, Grand Cayman,
March 30-April 6
Malpass Family

Justin Bieber Porthole with Madeline

Disney Fantasy 2013 Porthole with Daffy, Mickey, and Pluto

Thank you so much!  Can't wait!

swerth


----------



## moremouse

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.



I know you're out of town, but I still have to say... thank you, thank you, thank you!  They're great!  I was so happy to see them.  It was fun waiting for my turn.


----------



## Sorcerina

This graphics are so adorable. They gave me a lot of inspiration.
Thank you so much.

Greets from Germany


----------



## Fºoºz

milliepie said:


> Here are your requests.










 ... Millie, you are the best! ... Hope your trip up here to Canada, eh?!, goes great  ... PM'd you as we would love to send you a little appreciation for all the hard work you've done 

Oops ... your message box is full ... would love to send you something from Canada as a Thank you for all the hard work you've done ... you can PM me, if you so wish, your address etc ... thanks!


----------



## Hazeleyes536

could someone make me a university of georgia one with out names please?
TIA!!


----------



## Hazeleyes536

awesome THANK YOU! BUT MJs a boy and Reagans a girl! LOL could you fix minnie to a mickey and do a red chair for MJ?
id appeciate it!



milliepie said:


> Found the chairs for you.  Uploaded the mh


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

milliepie said:


> I hope princess is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect Thanks so much!!


----------



## tootsiemr

milliepie said:


> here are your completed requests.





i love these designs can i get the same but with the galgan family and its april 20th 2013 disney fantasy !!! Where can i find the blank aquaduck ones =)
also do you have anything 2013??


----------



## tootsiemr

can i please get aquaduck ears with fantasy april 2013 and disney letters with ship and dale for william and ariel for natasha


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

Does anyone have a clean image of the DCL wonder logo in the cruise font. the larger the better. I am working on a project and that would be the final piece

Thanks


----------



## cvance23

Hello, 
I absolutely love your work!!! We will be sailing on the Magic in September from Galveston. Is it possible to have 
One Mickey with the name Mark 
One Mickey with the captain jack bandana and the name Jacob
One princess Minnie with the name Izzy
One Minnie with the name Valerie 

Mark and Valerie and the parent's I leave it up to your discretion. All of your creations are awesome!!!

Thank you again,
Valerie


----------



## Mom_and_Mouse

Hi, Milliepie!

You have been kind enough to make magnet designs for my family in the past, and I hope you don't mind my asking for a few designs again for our upcoming cruise. We love your work and always get compliments on our stateroom door, thanks to you!

If possible, here is what I'm looking for:

MerryChristmasdcl.jpg with "Bivens Family Vacation" "Disney Fantasy" "December 1-8, 2012"

A journal page for San Juan, Puerto Rico

Roganscruisejournal.jpg with "Disney Fantasy" at top and each of these names below:

Sharon's Cruise Journal
Dick's Cruise Journal
Steven's Cruise Journal
Kristin's Cruise Journal
Carter's Cruise Journal
Lauren's Cruise Journal
Jeff's Cruise Journal
Jen's Cruise Journal
Jake's Cruise Journal
Maddie's Cruise Journal

Thank you SO much!


----------



## staffieri

milliepie said:


> Hello all.  Just letting you know that I will be going to Canada next week and so I won't be able to do any requests then.  I am starting on page 83 later today.  If I didn't do yours in a previous page please let me know that I missed you.  If you need something before I leave also let me know so that I can get to them before I leave.  Thanks everyone for being so patient with my pace.  I hope everyone is having a great day!  xo



I am on Page 88. I'm post 1320 and post 1616

WE leave August 15th. any advice in having something done? Its my hubby first cruise. Hoping to surprise him. Even if it just the one family. That would be AMAZING!!!!
Hoping for four

One with Staffieri family life a  and a Map of the Western Cruise
And one with each of our names
Kimberly - I like Minnie Mouse
Bill - He the dad and loves Dodgers
Rebecca - Chip & Dale or Ariel


----------



## mickeyinthehouse

Sorry if this has been asked before - but what is the best way to make the magnets?  Do most of you print and laminate them and put magnets on the back or do you print them on magnet paper?  Where is the best place to get your supplies?  Thanks.


----------



## KimRaye

mickeyinthehouse said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before - but what is the best way to make the magnets?  Do most of you print and laminate them and put magnets on the back or do you print them on magnet paper?  Where is the best place to get your supplies?  Thanks.


I printed on magnet paper and got the paper from Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## Silverfox97

mickeyinthehouse said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been asked before - but what is the best way to make the magnets?  Do most of you print and laminate them and put magnets on the back or do you print them on magnet paper?  Where is the best place to get your supplies?  Thanks.



I think the best & cheapest way is to upload them to a place to get them printed them out (like to Target via Shutterfly, or Costco photo center, etc). It's under 20 cents a print (for 4x6).

Then, I go to Michaels with my trusty coupon & buy the magnet roll. You just affix the photo to it, cut it out, & voila! Cheap, pretty & easy!!!!

Note: I'd never print them out at home. That magnet paper costs too much & isn't as nice, and, that's too much printer ink!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Silverfox97 said:
			
		

> I think the best & cheapest way is to upload them to a place to get them printed them out (like to Target via Shutterfly, or Costco photo center, etc). It's under 20 cents a print (for 4x6).
> 
> Then, I go to Michaels with my trusty coupon & buy the magnet roll. You just affix the photo to it, cut it out, & voila! Cheap, pretty & easy!!!!
> 
> Note: I'd never print them out at home. That magnet paper costs too much & isn't as nice, and, that's too much printer ink!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This is a great idea....I used all my ink last year . How much is the magnet roll?


----------



## Silverfox97

dsnygirl2006 said:
			
		

> This is a great idea....I used all my ink last year . How much is the magnet roll?



$10, but we use a 40 or 50% off one item coupon, making it $5 or $6. And, we get several cruises out on 1 magnet roll. We always have an 8x10 printed for our "main" magnet, then a few smaller ones.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mickeyinthehouse

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  I need to get my magnet roll and decide on the magnets we want - which is probably going to be the most difficult decision of all.


----------



## Clotho

I had it before but now I can't find it! There is a Mickey ears silhouette with the Alaska itinerary map in it. I thought I had bookmarked it but now I can't find it. And search after search has yielded nothing. Little help?

EDIT: I finally found it on page 150-something of a magnet thread. WHEW!
http://www.4shared.com/photo/GW4uDmY2/alaska_seattle_itinerary_mh.html

Also I am looking for anything Figment, please!  I had wanted a porthole Figment, but would settle for just about anything. He is hubby's fave character and I want to surprise him!


----------



## sari8970

mickeyinthehouse said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before - but what is the best way to make the magnets?  Do most of you print and laminate them and put magnets on the back or do you print them on magnet paper?  Where is the best place to get your supplies?  Thanks.



This is my first Disney Cruise, but I was making magnets for our 3 families so I printed on card paper and bought magnets at Michael's.  It would have been way too expensive for me to use magnetic paper for all of them.  I didn't laminate them. They look great, but I have no idea how well they will hold up.


----------



## minniescout

milliepie said:


> Hello all.  Just letting you know that I will be going to Canada next week and so I won't be able to do any requests then.  I am starting on page 83 later today.  If I didn't do yours in a previous page please let me know that I missed you.  If you need something before I leave also let me know so that I can get to them before I leave.  Thanks everyone for being so patient with my pace.  I hope everyone is having a great day!  xo



Milliepie - i can not seem to be able to find a post of a request I made last week, so here is my list.  We dont depart until late September.  Thank you so much!  You do GREAT WORK!

DCL magic tag - one with "Korby" and one with "Michele"
Pirateheadbandmh2 - "Korby"
pirateprincessmh -"Michele"
mickeyminneporthole - with Our First Cruise as shown
Beauty and the Beast night deck - Magic 2012 Anniversary Cruise
mickeyminnie surf boards - Disney magic 2012  
      Korby on mickey       Michele on Minnie
mmhearts - really like this one   can you add "5th Anniversary"?
sunset beach walk - names in sand - Korby Michele  
1st trip sorcerermh - take out first trip and put in "Korby"

I hope that is not too much!  

I also wanted to ask if you can do teams on the 'sports heads' that you dont have shown.  Looking for Texas A&M and TCU.

Can't wait - this is our first cruise and very excited.
if you need anything from me please let me know!!!


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

sari8970 said:


> This is my first Disney Cruise, but I was making magnets for our 3 families so I printed on card paper and bought magnets at Michael's.  It would have been way too expensive for me to use magnetic paper for all of them.  I didn't laminate them. They look great, but I have no idea how well they will hold up.



We printed ours on photo paper. It gave a nice glossy effect and we thought it looked better than card stock. As for the price, I'm not sure how paper and ink compare to having it done at a store but it was more convenient. We cut the magnet strips and glued them to the trimmed pictures.


----------



## sari8970

Strawberry's mom&dad said:


> We printed ours on photo paper. It gave a nice glossy effect and we thought it looked better than card stock. As for the price, I'm not sure how paper and ink compare to having it done at a store but it was more convenient. We cut the magnet strips and glued them to the trimmed pictures.



Photo paper is a great idea!  I didn't even think of it.  Were you able to trim it around the designs by using photo paper?  I cut all of mine with a scissor and an xacto knife so that are the shapes of whatever the picture is.  Maybe if we ever go again and it's just us I'll use photo paper because I used A LOT of card stock!


----------



## reisdawg

Blueyes87 said:


> Your request is correct .  This is one of my designs and I will get to it as soon as I can.  I am a little behind in my requests as I can only do them on my days off.  Just if you need it soon let me know so I can get to it sooner



Thank you so much.  We leave on August 20th


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

sari8970 said:


> Photo paper is a great idea!  I didn't even think of it.  Were you able to trim it around the designs by using photo paper?  I cut all of mine with a scissor and an xacto knife so that are the shapes of whatever the picture is.  Maybe if we ever go again and it's just us I'll use photo paper because I used A LOT of card stock!



It cut quite easily. Here is a pic of our daughters door.


----------



## minniefaye

ugh!  should have read the suggestions here first-- I bought magnet paper at Staples and it was $13.50 for 4 sheets   I've printed out several magnets for our door, but cut back drastically on what I was gonna do because of that high price!


----------



## Silverfox97

minniefaye said:
			
		

> ugh!  should have read the suggestions here first-- I bought magnet paper at Staples and it was $13.50 for 4 sheets   I've printed out several magnets for our door, but cut back drastically on what I was gonna do because of that high price!



Yikes!! We always upload them & get them printed at Target - super cheap.... 

To think that $13.50 doesn't include your printer ink either.....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## avarysmommie

Hi!  I love all of the wonderful things you have and was wondering if you could customize some things for me.  Thanks!

('http://www.4shared.com/photo/Dfsd_h4U/Richard_Stephanie_Addison_Ayde.html')
with the names Todd, Leeanna, Avary, Aiden (left to right) Dream 2013

('http://www.4shared.com/photo/sh3seT-d/AKleopardprintbowmh.html')
Leeanna

('http://www.4shared.com/photo/O0ouwl7Z/CarsMickey_Head.html')
Aiden

('http://www.4shared.com/photo/3usaQQOO/Birthdayprincessmh.html')
Avary

('http://www.4shared.com/photo/hmBo-26M/PrincessHappyBirthdayCake.html')
Avary

('http://www.4shared.com/photo/7Wo7iMKE/NY_Yankees_mh.html')
Todd


----------



## Blueyes87

VTDisney said:


> Blue Eyes,
> 
> Are you able to make a Virginia Tech one?  One for the Stahl Family and one for the Cinnamond Family?
> 
> Thanks



I hope you still have time for these


----------



## Blueyes87

labdogs42 said:


> Blue eyes- love those football Mickey heads! Could I get a Giants one with Scott in the middle? And maybe a Penn State one? If you can do Penn State, I'd like one each of Jessica, scott, and AJ. Or if you do a blank one, I can add the names. That part I can handle!!



I believe this is what you wanted


----------



## Blueyes87

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Blueyes87
> Thanks soooooo much for the pirate designs, LOVE THEM!!!!  Do you by any chance have a design for the university of Alabama? If so could you do a Mickey head for me with The Scott Family in the middle and Mickey and Minnie on it? I haven't seen any Bama ones but wanted to ask if you did?
> Thanks again, you rock!!!





dsnygirl2006 said:


> Blueyes87
> 
> Thank you again sooooooo much for these, I got so excited once I printed them they look AWESOME!!!!! Is there anyway you could do one more with The Green Crew on it, also I saw in your photobucket you did have university of Alabama Mickey heads I just flipped out they are soooooo cute, could you also do one of those that says The Scott Family, thank you soooooo much you just made my day!!!!



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

AlexMaxAunt said:


> Blueyes87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> I love your
> pirate night ones...could I have two with Green family, one Hobby family and one Kornfeld family...the Wonder week of March 11 (five nights)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueyes87

calygirl724 said:


> Could you please make a couple mickey heads for us? We would like the Tink mickey head for Stephanie, Emily, and Elizabeth. And the Hawaiian mickey heads with Stephanie in purple, Emily in green, and Izzy in blue.  TIA!!!!



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

reigle4 said:


> Could you do these for me as well but the name of the ship is Dream in 2012 and the sisters names are Jade and Kay.   This will be Kays first ever cruise and first ever vacation with her sister (They are 7 and 8 years old)  Thank you in advance.  This is the first I have ever se3en this one and it will be perfect.



Here you go...they will have a blast


----------



## Blueyes87

reisdawg said:


> I found this University of Washington mickey head and love it, but was wondering if I could get it with The Sherin Family on it?  If this is the incorrect way to request I am sorry and please advise on the proper method,
> 
> TIA
> Rachel



here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

Lorelei528 said:


> Blueyes87-
> I wasn't sure if I should PM you, or post, so I PMed you first. But I wasn't sure if you saw it, so I'm posting  here now as well.
> 
> I need something or my birthday! LOL....
> 
> I'd like it to say..."Celebrating Lori's birthday on the Disney Fantasy".....I don't mind too much about the graphic, I saw one birthday Mickey head that I liked, but I don't know if you can fit the text or how it would look...so, I'll leave it up to you.
> 
> Another one would be something you have on your Photobucket....it's the Disney Wonder actually with Mickey and Minnie kissing in an ear shaped cloud...
> 
> I'd like it to say....Eoghan and Lori and then Disney Fantasy Sept. 29-Oct. 6 2012.
> 
> The only other one I would request is if you could do a college one? Syracuse University? I was thinking you could use our mascot Otto and put Mickey ears on him or something, but Idk if that would work, so maybe just formatted like the ones you did, but for Syracuse?
> 
> Thanks so much!! Keep up the good work! I hope I'm not getting to you too late for our cruise Sept. 29! If so, I'm so sorry!
> 
> Lori



I did get your PM and yours is the next request I will be working on


----------



## sari8970

Strawberry's mom&dad said:


> It cut quite easily. Here is a pic of our daughters door.



It looks fantastic!  I'll post some pics of mine when we get back.


----------



## Fluffypants

Strawberry's mom&dad said:


> It cut quite easily. Here is a pic of our daughters door.



I love that American flag MH!  Where did u find that?


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Is there a door show off thread?  I have pics of mine but that was from back in May.  It would be cool to see how the end results are.

Jim


----------



## cujochurch

I am on page 87 post  #1294 I leave on Saturday. Is there any chance you will get to my request? If not no worries I will try to erase my request before I leave if you havent gotten to it. Thanks for all you do


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

Hi there.  I'm not sure if you left yet.  I've been checking for the other designs you were making me, but haven't come across them.  I wanted to make sure I didn't miss it like I did the others.  If you haven't left, I'm hope you're getting excited and if you have, then I hope you're having a fabulous time!

Sari


----------



## VTDisney

These are great.  Thanks so much.  So glad that I checked to see the new posts.    Love, Love , Love





Blueyes87 said:


> I hope you still have time for these


----------



## reigle4

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you go...they will have a blast



THese are sooooooooo awesome..the girls will be so surprised


----------



## DisneyHoneymoon2002

Blueeyes87 or Milliepie,

I am new here - and hubby and I are going on our first ever Disney cruise this coming December (22-29th).  I am presently going through chemo for breast cancer, so this is certainly taking my mind off of my treatments  and gives me something to look forward to!

My husband is celebrating his 50th birthday on the cruise  so I would love a  Happy 50th Birthday Scott design, from Jasmine in some fashion (she is his favorite Disney character ha ha)  His birthday is December 28th.

My birthday is also Dec. 28th, but not the same year, but any magnet with Happy Birthday Beth - I love Tink - would be appreciated.

Lastly, a graphic with the Fantasy logo or Disney Cruise Line with our last name on the top "Glash Family" would be the icing on the cake. 

Thank you for all your pixie dust you spread with your design talents!  Now I am off to search for fish extenders  online.


----------



## theggs4ever

Hi Blueeyes87 and Milliepie,


I can't believe this list of graphics you have done for everyone!  You are amazing!  What a generous giving of your time for everyone on this board!  Hopefully you are getting lots of pixie dust in return!  You have made thousands of people smile!  I'm a first time cruiser and a newbie on this board so please forgive me if I am doing this wrong.  We will be on the Wonder for the CA coast cruise.  Here is what I would like: (for shirts, magnets, and FE):  THANK YOU!!!!

 Mickey head silhouette with "The Cruz Family" and the Denver Broncos on it with football Mickey or cheerleader Minnie on the ear. 

Porthole with the Fab 5 and The Cruz Family

Life preserver with the Wonder coming out of it and says Disney Wonder 2012

CA coast itinerary Mickey head with The Wonder October 7-14, 2012 written on it

The Mickey and Minnie snow globe with the Golden Gate Bridge

Mickey character head filled in with Army Mickey standing next to it that says Rocky

Mickey character head filled in with Pluto standing next to it that says Crissie


Mickey character head filled in with Goofy standing next to it that says Sydnee


Mickey character head filled in with Doc Mcstuffins standing next to it that says Maddie

Anything birthday theme that says Happy 8th Birthday, Sydnee

DCL name fill that says Rocky

DCL name fill that says Crissie

DCL name fill that says Sydnee

DCL name fill that says Maddie

One of the princess sisters graphic with Sydnee and Maddie on it

A princess birthday theme that says "It's my 8th birthday TODAY!" that's in a Mickey head. The words can be above and below the Mickey head if you want.  It's for a t-shirt.


----------



## Strawberry's mom&dad

Fluffypants said:


> I love that American flag MH!  Where did u find that?



It was a FE gift.


----------



## reisdawg

Blueyes87 said:


> here you are



This is so awesome.  I cannot wait to have it on our stateroom door.


----------



## Fluffypants

Strawberry's mom&dad said:


> It was a FE gift.



Thanks for the answer!  And what a great FE gift!


----------



## mjfisherdc

I had some magnet imags made for my cruise in March, but we had to reschedule to Sept.  I am just now getting around to printing them, but they are so small (like 1").  How do I fix this?  Not sure what I may have done wrong. 

Thank you to anybody with advice.


----------



## sari8970

mjfisherdc said:


> I had some magnet imags made for my cruise in March, but we had to reschedule to Sept.  I am just now getting around to printing them, but they are so small (like 1").  How do I fix this?  Not sure what I may have done wrong.
> 
> Thank you to anybody with advice.



What program are you using to put the design in and print it?  I use Word and then I click on format and change the size from there to what I need it to be.


----------



## staffieri

Hoping to get some name door magnets. I just love you names with the characters peeking through. So cute!!! This is a RUSH , we leave August 16th

Kennedy - with Arial
Jackson - ( anything He 4)
Cynthia - With Tinkerbell
Judy - Minnie Mouse
Kimberly - Minnie Mouse
Bill - Mickey Mouse
Rebecca - with Arial or Chip and Dale


HUGE THANKS!!!!!


----------



## sari8970

Blueyes87 or any other DISgners who may read this

I'm so excited that we leave in 2 days.  

I know milliepie is away right now.  There were a few DISigns that I didn't get before she left.  I know that other people don't do others DISigns, but I was wondering if anyone does anything similar so I can use the ones she did send me.  They came out fantastic and I'd hate to have it go to waste, but unfortunately I can't put myself, hubby and 1 son's names on our door without my other son.  She had made 5 out of the 10 I needed.  She was writing our names using the characters, not name fills.  I'm not really sure how to describe it, but if anyone thinks they could possibly do this for me please let me know and I can post what she already did.

I also don't know if anyone else does the deck chairs with the Nova Scotia lighthouse as the background.  

The other things I didn't get I can deal without because I was able to use her fantastic images and personalize them and she did make other things for me.  The deck chairs would have been one of 2 designs that would have had all of our names on one magnet (we have 3 staterooms).

I don't want to step on anyone's toes and do the wrong thing so if this is totally out of line, I completely and 100% apologize.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.  Have a great day!

Sari


----------



## calygirl724

Hello!  By the time you read this, you'll be back from your vacation and I hope you had a wonderful time! I just love your caribbean designs, and since we just book a western caribbean cruise I would LOVE to have some of your designs.

Can you please make for us the surfboard and the beach chairs design with the names Brian, Kristen, Elizabeth, Emily, Tyler, Mason for the Fantasy.

Also, the donald duck aquaduck picture with The Glensky Family.  

We would love to have some portholes designed for the kids - I didn't see some of these on your site, if you don't have these characters no worries. Bruce from Nemo with Elizabeth, Crush with Emily, Pirate Mickey with Mason, and Tigger with Tyler.

Thank you so much for all you do for us DISer's to make our vacations that more magical!


----------



## KaseyStringer

I was wondering if you could work up a Madison and the Neverland Pirates for me. I looked through all of your names on 4share and hers wasn't in there. We are doing her party in this theme. TIA


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

sari8970 said:


> Blueyes87 or any other DISgners who may read this
> 
> I'm so excited that we leave in 2 days.
> 
> I know milliepie is away right now.  There were a few DISigns that I didn't get before she left.  I know that other people don't do others DISigns, but I was wondering if anyone does anything similar so I can use the ones she did send me.  They came out fantastic and I'd hate to have it go to waste, but unfortunately I can't put myself, hubby and 1 son's names on our door without my other son.  She had made 5 out of the 10 I needed.  She was writing our names using the characters, not name fills.  I'm not really sure how to describe it, but if anyone thinks they could possibly do this for me please let me know and I can post what she already did.
> 
> I also don't know if anyone else does the deck chairs with the Nova Scotia lighthouse as the background.
> 
> The other things I didn't get I can deal without because I was able to use her fantastic images and personalize them and she did make other things for me.  The deck chairs would have been one of 2 designs that would have had all of our names on one magnet (we have 3 staterooms).
> 
> I don't want to step on anyone's toes and do the wrong thing so if this is totally out of line, I completely and 100% apologize.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this.  Have a great day!
> 
> Sari



Let me see what she has done for you so far. What post number where the 5 she did on?


----------



## sari8970

Hollywood Glitter said:


> Let me see what she has done for you so far. What post number where the 5 she did on?



Thank you so much for even taking a look.  I really appreciate it. I just hated to let her hard work go to waste.

On page 122 # 1826 I had quoted them back to her from her post to me.  It's the ones with our names.  She did mine, Sari, with Dumbo, my dad, Poppy with Donald, my mom, Nanny with Tink, my husband, Angelo with Goofy and my one son, AJ, with Stitch.  If this is something you can do I'll get you the other names and characters that I had requested.  They were to match the portholes that she did for us (also in this same quote).

Thanks again


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

sari8970 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for even taking a look.  I really appreciate it. I just hated to let her hard work go to waste.
> 
> On page 122 # 1826 I had quoted them back to her from her post to me.  It's the ones with our names.  She did mine, Sari, with Dumbo, my dad, Poppy with Donald, my mom, Nanny with Tink, my husband, Angelo with Goofy and my one son, AJ, with Stitch.  If this is something you can do I'll get you the other names and characters that I had requested.  They were to match the portholes that she did for us (also in this same quote).
> 
> Thanks again



I can do the names ... Do you want the names to match the characters from the portholes?


----------



## LWQuestie

Thanks a million!!



milliepie said:


> Here are your tags.


----------



## sari8970

Hollywood Glitter said:


> I can do the names ... Do you want the names to match the characters from the portholes?



Thank you so so very much.  Unfortunately, that is too late.  We are being pick up tomorrow morning to get into the city and boarding of the boat.  If there is any way you can do them and post them by tonight I'd be able to print, cut and pack them.  If you can, I need Eric, Lynn, Marc, William and Elizabeth and yes, to match the portholes.  If you can't, I totally understand that it's a rush job.

Thanks again!

Sari


----------



## NagyFamily

Disney Moon going on the Fansty Dec 8-15 2012
Karen & Doug
 can you please make the Fansty cruise ship and our names on the name Tag's and add our Baby girl too 
Falynn
anything Cool for our door for our Disney Moon Please and Thank you
Aqua Duck with the Nagy Family on it too please.


----------



## Started With a Mouse

What programs are used to drop in text?  Checked out the shared files, and I think I can do it myself.  I have an iMac.  Thank you


----------



## vtroper

Blueyes,

Saw you recently did an awesome Virginia Tech magnet for the Stahl family.  Would it be possible for you do that exact same magnet for us just with a different name?  We have two Roper families going and one Pendleton family.  (Three magnets total) We're leaving this Thursday afternoon (the 16th) so if it's too quick a turn a round I understand, but just discovered this awesome thread today while doing some last minute reading and figured I'd take a shot. 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Princess Bette

Blueyes87,

I love your designs - great work!  Would you please do a few for me?  I would like the pirate one for the following families for the Dream (no date needed):

Steele Crew
Alvis Crew
MawMaw's Crew

Also a few of the Tink Mickey Heads:

Bette
Liz
Tia
Tatum
Tiara
MawMaw
Pat

Thanks so much!!


----------



## madisonann2002

SaratogaShan said:


> I love this.  Could you possibly make one that says "Baker Family" June 9th-16th?
> 
> Thanks!



My friends are leaving on the Fantasy Sept 1-8 and I would love to make tshirts for them! Family name is Steffen-Tuepker Family and their names are Laura, Michele and Kaitlyn. I hope you can help!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Here are a few pictures I have used for signatures here but plan to make magnets of them for our up coming cruise. I use PSP to clean them up and to add in names. I am posting the pictures without names so you can customize them yourself.


----------



## Started With a Mouse

I taught myself with the Walter font tonight...and it worked!  Used Photoshop and layered the text.  Thank you to all for posting the images!   So excited!


----------



## babhymahal

I need personalized door decor
Can someone make me art fill

Lloyd - color red background GOOFY
maribel - minnie in pink 
Haiden - selena gomes
Klarysse - hannah montana
Sean - baby pooh

Thank you 

We sail on aug 19-24 
Our very first family cruise on dcl


----------



## tootsiemr

Blueyes87 said:


> I did get your PM and yours is the next request I will be working on



Can I have something universal that says fantasy 2013 8)


----------



## Started With a Mouse

Bump - Loving all the images - just need to print and put together!


----------



## TNMom1

I am interested in a design that says something about "Four Generations" sailing on Fantasy 2012.  We like the Mickey Ears designs.  Is there someone who can help me with this?


----------



## Hazeleyes536

Hazeleyes536 said:


> could someone make me a university of georgia one with out names please?
> TIA!!



hadnt seen this one.
Also i know someone made me a pirate minnie for my son MJ, but i need a pirate MICKEY with MJ on it PLEASE!
And i need the beach chairs with our names 
Mitch 
Jennie 
MJ(BOY)
Reagan(GIRL)

TIA!!


----------



## lizavance

Milliepie,

We are on the September 16th California Coastal and one of the highlights will be sailing under the Golden Gate bridge. Pretty please would you make a deck chairs design with the bridge in the background. Since it's a Pixar theme cruise, we'd love one Lightning McQueen chair for Fred and one Sally for Liza. If the new characters are not possible, then Grumpy for Fred and Minnie for Liza.

Thank you so much and hope you had a wonderful Canadian trip.

Liza


----------



## Started With a Mouse

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Who wants to come and teach me how to use Photoshop?
> 
> I'll take you to see Mickey.



Me!  Me!  Too bad I'm on the wrong coast!  Seriously, I've taught myself how to do all this in a day (today) in front of my Mac in Photoshop.  

Does anyone know how to print (or have someone) print on fabric for the FE's?  I may just go the printed way though for the entire FE.


----------



## Skipper Justin

Just whipped this up.


----------



## milliepie

Hazeleyes536 said:


> hadnt seen this one.
> Also i know someone made me a pirate minnie for my son MJ, but i need a pirate MICKEY with MJ on it PLEASE!
> And i need the beach chairs with our names
> Mitch
> Jennie
> MJ(BOY)
> Reagan(GIRL)
> 
> TIA!!



Hi there,

I just saw your last post and I will fix them as soon as I get back in design mode again.  I'm going to take the next couple of days to rest and get back into the swing of things after our wonderful vacation.  Canada is so beautiful and the people are all so nice there.  Sorry about the mix-up.  I guess I was so busy packing and getting things ready for our vacation, I lost track of some things.  

So sorry for the ones that I missed or didn't get to do before I left.  Everyone else, I will be back soon.


----------



## Clochette nordique

Skipper Justin said:


> Just whipped this up.



When I was on the Wonder in February, I had a picture taken with the lamp and the genie (at 11:45 pm - I was the last one so she took her time and we had a blast) and this one would be perfect beside the picture in my scrapbook.

Pllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaase???

O.K., the name is Cilvy.

1000 thanks in advance if it's possible,

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## Skipper Justin

Clochette nordique said:


> When I was on the Wonder in February, I had a picture taken with the lamp and the genie (at 11:45 pm - I was the last one so she took her time and we had a blast) and this one would be perfect beside the picture in my scrapbook.
> 
> Pllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaase???
> 
> O.K., the name is Cilvy.
> 
> 1000 thanks in advance if it's possible,
> 
> Poussière de fée!



Sure! I will PM it to you.


----------



## dagarcia

Can you do a Florida State Football Mickey head?  Also, do you have any Mulan?  I haven't been able to find any on you shared album.  Thanks!!  We sail September 15 if you have time to do those 2.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just saw your last post and I will fix them as soon as I get back in design mode again.  I'm going to take the next couple of days to rest and get back into the swing of things after our wonderful vacation.  Canada is so beautiful and the people are all so nice there.  Sorry about the mix-up.  I guess I was so busy packing and getting things ready for our vacation, I lost track of some things.
> 
> So sorry for the ones that I missed or didn't get to do before I left.  Everyone else, I will be back soon.



Welcome Back!!

Glad you were able to get away.  I didn't even know you were gone until I returned on Friday afternoon. 
We'll catch up once you're settled back in.  I'll give you a status update and see what your creative juices can do for me.


----------



## Hazeleyes536

no worries! thank you SO much!



milliepie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just saw your last post and I will fix them as soon as I get back in design mode again.  I'm going to take the next couple of days to rest and get back into the swing of things after our wonderful vacation.  Canada is so beautiful and the people are all so nice there.  Sorry about the mix-up.  I guess I was so busy packing and getting things ready for our vacation, I lost track of some things.
> 
> So sorry for the ones that I missed or didn't get to do before I left.  Everyone else, I will be back soon.


----------



## Fluffypants

Welcome Back Milliepie!  Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Bmarin33

Does anyone have a picture of Donald Duck saying I don't want to go home? I am going on the Disney Magic in less than two weeks and I would love to put that on my door the last day or two. If anyone has it and can put it on this site, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Skipper Justin

Bmarin33 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Donald Duck saying I don't want to go home? I am going on the Disney Magic in less than two weeks and I would love to put that on my door the last day or two. If anyone has it and can put it on this site, I would appreciate it.



I can change the font if you would like.


----------



## Itinkso

Thank you milliepie! I've printed out a variety of ears for our Cabin. I think DD will have fun changing out hats and ears!!


----------



## stewartm

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.



Milliepie,

Can I get one made like the porthole with all the characters for the Disney Dream 2012. The Stewart Family


Thanks!!!


----------



## stewartm

TeenaS said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!



Millepie,

Another reqest please .

Port holes for:

Michael
Amanda
Tyler
Jaden
Ethan


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Disney-Bride

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



I would like to say thnx again for these items. I was wondering if it's 
possible to get these in a 8x10 format, I would love to hang up in daughters room. if not that's ok
thanks again


----------



## Princess Mindy

Hi Milliepie
Love your amazing work- so fantastic!
I was wondering if you would be willing to make a couple for me and my mom, who are cruising in honor of our birthdays (my 31st, her 60th). It would be great if you could make

Character tigger mh.jpg  Mindy 
.Plutocollarmh.png  Mindy 
Poohwithhunnymh.png  Cindi 
minnie polkadot mh.jpg   Cindi
a Mickey head with the Pirates of the Caribbean medallion in the center

Thanks Milliepie-I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bmarin33

Milliepie:

I love your porthole with the Fab 5 picture that you made for stewartm. Is it possible to get one for "Marin Family 2012"?We are going on the Magic in 12 days. It would be cool to hang this on our stateroom door.  Also the LA Dodger Mickey Ears...Can you make one for the Mets with the name "Will" in the ear? Thanks so much.

Can anyone make us the ears that would go around the stateroom number sign? I was thinking of something like a life preserver to go around the number sign that says "Our First Disney Cruise" and the two Mickey ears would say Beth on one and Will on the other. Thus when put together it would look like a Mickey Head. Thanks. FYI...the diameter of the stateroom number sign is 7 1/2 inches.


----------



## Skipper Justin




----------



## Shannon84

I am sorry I am new to this thread and asking for help on here.

I am looking for a design for our Sept 22nd Fantasy cruise

It will be our honeymoon and our names are Tim and Shannon


----------



## Clochette nordique

Skipper Justin said:


> Sure! I will PM it to you.



Received it.  It will go perfectly with the picture.  Thanks again.

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Blueyes87

vtroper said:


> Blueyes,
> 
> Saw you recently did an awesome Virginia Tech magnet for the Stahl family.  Would it be possible for you do that exact same magnet for us just with a different name?  We have two Roper families going and one Pendleton family.  (Three magnets total) We're leaving this Thursday afternoon (the 16th) so if it's too quick a turn a round I understand, but just discovered this awesome thread today while doing some last minute reading and figured I'd take a shot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael



Here you are hopefully you can still get these  Have a wonderful cruise


----------



## ADandBsmommy

So excited I found this thread! We are cruising for the first time next month and I have no idea how to make these absolutely wonderful designs!

Does anyone have any Pixar themed graphics that could be used for the doors? We are cruising on the Wonder for the Pixar California Coast cruise!

Thanks so much


----------



## Blueyes87

Lorelei528 said:


> Blueyes87-
> I wasn't sure if I should PM you, or post, so I PMed you first. But I wasn't sure if you saw it, so I'm posting  here now as well.
> 
> I need something or my birthday! LOL....
> 
> I'd like it to say..."Celebrating Lori's birthday on the Disney Fantasy".....I don't mind too much about the graphic, I saw one birthday Mickey head that I liked, but I don't know if you can fit the text or how it would look...so, I'll leave it up to you.
> 
> Another one would be something you have on your Photobucket....it's the Disney Wonder actually with Mickey and Minnie kissing in an ear shaped cloud...
> 
> I'd like it to say....Eoghan and Lori and then Disney Fantasy Sept. 29-Oct. 6 2012.
> 
> The only other one I would request is if you could do a college one? Syracuse University? I was thinking you could use our mascot Otto and put Mickey ears on him or something, but Idk if that would work, so maybe just formatted like the ones you did, but for Syracuse?
> 
> Thanks so much!! Keep up the good work! I hope I'm not getting to you too late for our cruise Sept. 29! If so, I'm so sorry!
> 
> Lori



Here are you requests.  If you want a different birthday one let me know and I think the Mickey Minnie kissing in the moon was the one you wanted.  I changed the background color but if you liked it the other way I can change it back.  And for the syracuse one I did it both ways.  If you want anything changed just let me know


----------



## staffieri

stewartm said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can I get one made like the porthole with all the characters for the Disney Dream 2012. The Stewart Family
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!




Thanks for finding these stewartm!!! And Milliepie I'm so so excited!!!!! we leave in a few days!!! I love them. The Dodger is amazing!!! Now to figuring out how to print them so there not blurry. My ears where blurry.


----------



## Blueyes87

DumboCollector said:


> Blueyes87 -
> 
> Love your spors teams Mickey heads.
> 
> Do you, by chance, have a Green Bay Packers Mickey Head?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Yes I do have one


----------



## Lorelei528

OMG!!!!!!  I love them all!!!!!!  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!!!!





Blueyes87 said:


> Here are you requests.  If you want a different birthday one let me know and I think the Mickey Minnie kissing in the moon was the one you wanted.  I changed the background color but if you liked it the other way I can change it back.  And for the syracuse one I did it both ways.  If you want anything changed just let me know


----------



## cruising5

Millpie you are awesome. Can I please get the following?

The Hazlewood Family up top and down low   Disney Magic Sep29th- Oct 6th, 20102
http://www.4shared.com/photo/XBKYDK_Y/SunsetMagic.html

Disney head with dates Sep 29th-Oct 6th, 2012
http://www.4shared.com/photo/oWo4TBTZ/Dream_mar_13-17_cloud_mh.html

Disney chairs with names Bill, Janet, Natalie, Josh and Abby on them. 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/OGURRhl0/5beachchairs.html

Disney chairs with Bill, Janet, Natalie, Josh and Abby. 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/-v73AI1K/5deckoceanmmpgd.html

with Disney Magic 2012 on it. 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/hl_s3AUOCaptain_hat_mh_life_preserver.html

this one too  except with 2012 on it. 
http://www.4shared.com/photoOuLjklyT2011Magicmickeyminniepreserver.html

with The Hazlewood family Disney Magic 2012
http://www.4shared.com/photo/kWxOmQKo/Mickey_pals_porthole.html


----------



## Lorelei528

Oh wai!!!  Blueyes87!!

Instead of putting Eoghan and Lori in the Syracuse Mickey head...

Could you just put "Go 'Cuse!"?
Thanks so much!  



Lorelei528 said:


> OMG!!!!!!  I love them all!!!!!!  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## stewartm

milliepie said:


> Sorry took a bit longer than I hoped.  Here they are.    Hope you have a great trip!



Hi Milliepie,

Can I get the images above for my family of the Dream Aug. 24-29th Double Dip.

Family names are:

Michael, Amanda, Tyler, Jaden & Ethan

Thank!!!!!!!


----------



## theggs4ever

Hi Blueyes87!

I love your sports teams Mickey heads. So creative!! 

Do you, by chance, have a Denver Broncos Mickey Head?  My hubby will croak at me putting magnets on our door, so maybe this one will make it better.  Lol!  

Also, can I get a happy birthday Sydnee one?  She's turning 8 on embarkation day. 

Thanks so much for your generous giving of your time!!


----------



## Shannon84

Blueyes87,

Do you have a design that is for honeymoon trips?  we are going on the Fantasy on September 22nd after we get married at WDW.  Our names are Shannon and Timothy

Thank you!


----------



## vtroper

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are hopefully you can still get these  Have a wonderful cruise
> 
> 
> Blueyes,
> 
> *Thank you so much!  They look awesome!*


----------



## erk711

Blueyes87 said:


>



Hi Blueyes, I've enjoyed looking at your artwork. 

Could I get one of the above design with Vern & Liz at the top and Disney Wonder, Sept 30 - Oct 7, 2012 at the bottom?

I'd also love to get one of the Cars - McQueen Mickey heads with Vern on it. 

Thanks so much, Liz


----------



## vtroper

vtroper said:


> Blueyes87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are hopefully you can still get these  Have a wonderful cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueyes,
> 
> *Thank you so much!  They look awesome!*
Click to expand...


----------



## erk711

Millipie....I've noticed that you have a blank nametag in your photos. If you could tell me the font and colour you use I could make the ones I would like for myself. 

Thanks so much! Liz


----------



## kuhltiffany

Wow, so many amazing designs!  I've looked through so many pics and sites but can't find anything like I'm thinking, I want to leave them open-ended so you can use your creativity 

1) To get DH to consent to this cruise I had to book it to occur during my birthday...so I'm looking for something like: My Birthday Fantasy or Fantasy Birthday or something...

2) We have a son with a peanut allergy, has anyone ever made a Disney-type "no-peanut" sign?

3) Any sort of door design with a play on our last name (Kuhl, pronouced cool), like the Kuhl cruise or something...

If anyone has time to play with these ideas, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## droman

Thank you for your awesome designs and for making so many people happy with your talent!

We are going on the Dream on 8/24 and would like to request the following designs.  If it is too late, I completely understand.

Thanks!
Donna


Darryl and Donna 5 years
Adam_Tammy_10_years_mm.jpg

Donna
Brooklyn_cinderella_porthole.jpg

Gavin and Grant (2 separate, pls)
Colin_Jedi_Mickey_porthole.jpg

Darryl
th_DonaldDarthMaulporthole.jpg

Kaden
th_Elizabethplutoporthole.jpg.

George
th_GoofyDarthvaderporthole.jpg

Karren
Lauren_tink_porthole.jpg

The Eales 8/24/2012
Freemans_dream_mh.png

The Romans 8/24/2012
Freemans_dream_mh.png

The Curtis 8/24/2012
Freemans_dream_mh.png

Wfgamble_mouse_hat_family.jpg
Donna (adult)
Darryl (adult)
Karren (adult)
George (adult)
Gavin (4)
Grant (3)
Kaden (1)
(no need for names, just wanted to show you the ages for your design assistance )

th_GotVerandah.jpg
(No dates needed)


Again, thank you so much for your talent!!!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Fluffypants

kuhltiffany said:


> 1) To get DH to consent to this cruise I had to book it to occur during my birthday...so I'm looking for something like: My Birthday Fantasy or Fantasy Birthday or something...



Milliepie made one of those for me recently (which I love!):
http://www.4shared.com/photo/gZfR66pA/Keith_Jessie_beach_chairs.html


----------



## Florida Mel

Hi Milliepie 

I saw ages ago a 'out of office' or 'on vaction' sign with Disney ears, was it one of yours? If not, have you seen one? I'd love one for my Facebook page


----------



## Fivepin

Blueyes87 said:


> Here are you requests.  If you want a different birthday one let me know and I think the Mickey Minnie kissing in the moon was the one you wanted.  I changed the background color but if you liked it the other way I can change it back.  And for the syracuse one I did it both ways.  If you want anything changed just let me know



Hi Megan-

I really like this one.  Can I get it with the purple background with Ray and Judy Disney Dream Vow Renewal Nov18-21, 2012

One more with Ray and Judy Disney Dream Sept 20-23, 2012


----------



## kmronnie3

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here are your portholes
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/pOixEFvK/file.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Fmenx-Is/file.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/IHqpBHJd/file.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/xAMw4w1A/file.html
> 
> Still have to get to the Fantasy logo, but I fixed these for you.  Sorry again.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/AG-_pPVa/file.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/y57gLyb2/file.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/pHbA_nMm/file.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/y0JZfImo/file.html?refurl=d1forum



Hi I am going on a cruise in October and I just saw your work. Could you possibly make a porthole picture for my family for our trip. We are going on the dream in October 2012   Our name is the Kelly Family. If you can't I understand I have been trying to learn how to use photo bucket myself but have not been successful


Thanks Karen


----------



## milliepie

erk711 said:


> Millipie....I've noticed that you have a blank nametag in your photos. If you could tell me the font and colour you use I could make the ones I would like for myself.
> 
> Thanks so much! Liz



I use Ariel Rounded MT Bold and I just use the eyedropper to color match with the cruise swish.


----------



## erk711

milliepie said:
			
		

> I use Ariel Rounded MT Bold and I just use the eyedropper to color match with the cruise swish.



Thanks! I'll give it a go


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Welcome Back!!
> 
> Glad you were able to get away.  I didn't even know you were gone until I returned on Friday afternoon.
> We'll catch up once you're settled back in.  I'll give you a status update and see what your creative juices can do for me.



Absolutely!  We tend to make plans spur of the moment because of hubby's crazy schedule at work and sometimes don't have much time to pack and plan before we go places.  Now it's time to start getting ready for school again.  How was your trip?  Your renewal is coming up fast.  Looking forward to helping you out with whatever you need.  Whenever you are ready, hit me up.


----------



## Blueyes87

staffieri said:


> Hoping to get some name door magnets. I just love you names with the characters peeking through. So cute!!! This is a RUSH , we leave August 16th
> 
> Kennedy - with Arial
> Jackson - ( anything He 4)
> Cynthia - With Tinkerbell
> Judy - Minnie Mouse
> Kimberly - Minnie Mouse
> Bill - Mickey Mouse
> Rebecca - with Arial or Chip and Dale
> 
> 
> HUGE THANKS!!!!!



I'm so sorry but I just saw this.  I really don't know which ones your talking about.  If you were talking about name fills I really haven't done those.  But if your talking about the peek-a-boo characters with the name then I went ahead and did them for you.  If its too late I'm sorry work has been keeping me busy, but hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Blueyes87

Princess Bette said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> I love your designs - great work!  Would you please do a few for me?  I would like the pirate one for the following families for the Dream (no date needed):
> 
> Steele Crew
> Alvis Crew
> MawMaw's Crew
> 
> Also a few of the Tink Mickey Heads:
> 
> Bette
> Liz
> Tia
> Tatum
> Tiara
> MawMaw
> Pat
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

Lorelei528 said:


> Oh wai!!!  Blueyes87!!
> 
> Instead of putting Eoghan and Lori in the Syracuse Mickey head...
> 
> Could you just put "Go 'Cuse!"?
> Thanks so much!



No problem, here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

theggs4ever said:


> Hi Blueyes87!
> 
> I love your sports teams Mickey heads. So creative!!
> 
> Do you, by chance, have a Denver Broncos Mickey Head?  My hubby will croak at me putting magnets on our door, so maybe this one will make it better.  Lol!
> 
> Also, can I get a happy birthday Sydnee one?  She's turning 8 on embarkation day.
> 
> Thanks so much for your generous giving of your time!!



I do have a Denver Broncos one.  If you would like a name just let me know.


----------



## Blueyes87

Shannon84 said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> Do you have a design that is for honeymoon trips?  we are going on the Fantasy on September 22nd after we get married at WDW.  Our names are Shannon and Timothy
> 
> Thank you!



I have a few that might work for you.  But if you have something in mind I can come up with something for you.


----------



## staffieri

HELP!!!!
I can't figure out how to up load these. How do you get these to print milliepie?

I do have an account.


----------



## Blueyes87

erk711 said:


> Hi Blueyes, I've enjoyed looking at your artwork.
> 
> Could I get one of the above design with Vern & Liz at the top and Disney Wonder, Sept 30 - Oct 7, 2012 at the bottom?
> 
> I'd also love to get one of the Cars - McQueen Mickey heads with Vern on it.
> 
> Thanks so much, Liz



Here you go.  I didn't know which cars one you wanted so I made both.  You can choose the one you want


----------



## Blueyes87

Fivepin said:


> Hi Megan-
> 
> I really like this one.  Can I get it with the purple background with Ray and Judy Disney Dream Vow Renewal Nov18-21, 2012
> 
> One more with Ray and Judy Disney Dream Sept 20-23, 2012



Hi  Here you are


----------



## DumboCollector

Blueyes87 said:


> I'm so sorry but I just saw this.  I really don't know which ones your talking about.  If you were talking about name fills I really haven't done those.  But if your talking about the peek-a-boo characters with the name then I went ahead and did them for you.  If its too late I'm sorry work has been keeping me busy, but hope you have a wonderful time.



Hi BluEyes!

Thanks for my earlier request of a Packer Mickey Head. It's perfect.

I really like these DISigns with the characters peeking over the top of the name plate.

If you have them, would you be able to do:
Kristen  with Donald Duck
Cindy  with Dumbo

Thanks so much for your hard work!


----------



## Spoonces

Double post,  dang cat.


----------



## Shannon84

Blueyes87 said:


> I have a few that might work for you.  But if you have something in mind I can come up with something for you.



I am really open to anything...we aren't very traditional so if you have something more modern or fun looking we like stuff like that.  We love UP, Wall-E, traditional disney characters, etc.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

I am needing some help, does anybody know where I could get some sort of Designs or clip art with any of the excursion stop names on them to use for FE gifts???


----------



## erk711

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> Here you go.  I didn't know which cars one you wanted so I made both.  You can choose the one you want
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/LeLmi9H4/mickeyminniemoonVernLiz.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/jkbFaNMw/mcqueenmickeyheadVern.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/sxPDfm2N/radiatorspringsMHVern.html?refurl=d1forum



These are great! Thanks so much


----------



## bigyanks

Blueyes87 said:


> I'm so sorry but I just saw this.  I really don't know which ones your talking about.  If you were talking about name fills I really haven't done those.  But if your talking about the peek-a-boo characters with the name then I went ahead and did them for you.  If its too late I'm sorry work has been keeping me busy, but hope you have a wonderful time.



those are awesome could you possibly make some for me?

Daniel - Goofy
Jennifer - Minnie
Isabella - Belle
Noelia - Nala
Jules - Simba

THANKS!


----------



## bigyanks

Dear milliepie:

i would like to request these DISigns

http://www.4shared.com/photo/AqbV1rlk/file.html
with the names: Daniel, Jennifer, Isabella. then a seperate one with the names: Jules and Noelia

http://www.4shared.com/photo/pOixEFvK/file.html
one with Campozano and another with Desir.

i saw one you recently made with Repunzel a mickey head shaped one. can you make one with the name Isabella. thanks.


----------



## JKSWonder

We are leaving on August 23rd and I just thought of this today.

My DS (6) is VERY attached to his Linney (stuffed guinea pig from The Wonder Pets).  Linney goes with him everywhere.  Two years ago, a Diser made me a magnet for him that had Linney on it, but also included our ship and cruise dates.

I was wondering if any of you wonderfully creative people could put together a magnet featuring Linney that says something like the embarkation announcement?  Something like, "Disney Cruise Line welcomes back Linney!"

It's a strange request, I know.  Not too mention on ridiculous short notice.


----------



## theggs4ever

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> I do have a Denver Broncos one.  If you would like a name just let me know.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/NCxNE8CZ/broncosMHblank.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/XmfW916f/happybirthdaySydnee.html?refurl=d1forum



Hi again Blueyes87.

Thank you so much for the graphics!  Sooo cute!  You made me smile big!  

Can you add The name Daddy onto the Bronco one?  Sorry about that...I should have said that the first time.

Also, do I need to save the images a special way or just "save as"?  I don't want them to be pixelated. 

Thanks sooooo much for your generosity!


----------



## calker

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...raries/?action=view&current=Westernitinmh.jpg

Would you be able to personalize the above design?

We are sailing on Saturday, September 1, 2012.  We are celebrating my husbands 61st birthday.  His name is Alan and my name is Terry.

I know its a lot of info and I don't expect you to use all of it - whatever you use or don't use will be perfectly okay.

Thank you in advance for creating this graphic.  You are sharing your talent to help all of us have a smile on our faces as we walk through the halls to our cabins.


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> HELP!!!!
> I can't figure out how to up load these. How do you get these to print milliepie?
> 
> I do have an account.



If you are using Photobucket just click on the pic until it is 100% full size, right click and save to your files.  From your files, right click on the thumbnail and select the print option.  It should take you where you need to be.  If you are in 4shared, click on the pic until it is full size by clicking on the little 4 arrow square that appears when you linger over the picture, right click and save and follow the same steps as above.  I find that using the download button on 4shared is useless.  Hope it helps, but if not let me know to see what else we can do.


----------



## milliepie

Florida Mel said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> I saw ages ago a 'out of office' or 'on vaction' sign with Disney ears, was it one of yours? If not, have you seen one? I'd love one for my Facebook page



Oh, no that one was not mine.  He who must not be named made that one.  If you can't find it, let me know and I can try to make a similar one for you.


----------



## TNMom1

Pretty please...something Mickey that says "Four Generations Sailing Disney Fantasy 2012".  Would love to have this on our stateroom door in two weeks!  

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## EDelashmit

These are so great!! I'd love some if at all possible! We are going on the Magic over Halloween. I'm up for anything. There's myself, Erin, my DH Mark, DS Christian (age 6), and DD Victoria (age 3). I was thinking Halloween theme or even just traditional Disney. DS loves Cars and DD loves Princesses (of coarse). Thank you in advance!! I have zero art skills and am clueless about all this


----------



## milliepie

Hazeleyes536 said:


> no worries! thank you SO much!



Fixed them for you.  Thanks for waiting.


----------



## Florida Mel

milliepie said:


> Oh, no that one was not mine.  He who must not be named made that one.  If you can't find it, let me know and I can try to make a similar one for you.



 off to seek out he who must not be named lol Thanks Milliepie


----------



## asemaria

*I have now contact with Scooby (hurray) and I am sure she (he?) will help me. So thank you, but just cancel my request! Boy am I excited!!! *

I am so impressed with all the amazing people on here! Wow! After loooking at all these fantastic designs I tried to print, cut and paste the correct letters together before laminating them. Hmmm that did NOT turn out nice. I am terrible at these things! I will get a Swedish flag for my door!

But if any of you lovely nice amazing designers (yes I am begging) find the time to make four names I will be grateful!
Johan (loves Donald Duck)
Jesper (likes Mickey)
Fredrik (likes captain Hook)
Maria (any princess, I really like Snowwhite and Daisy Duck but anyone will do )

Oh, and I would love a design with "The Schlyter family" on it. Any design, I am not picky, you are all so fantastic!

We are not leaving until June for Magic in the Med, so I have time! 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Magical_Tink

Hi milliepie

I hope you had a restful trip.

I was wondering which post you are working on now?

Thanks!


----------



## grumpy's fan

Cancel request please - thanks!

Leanne


----------



## CasaMartinez

Hi blue eyes, 

Would you please be able to create one of your sports magnets for me. I'd like your Lakers Mickey head with the name Jerry. 

Thank you


----------



## CasaMartinez

Does anyone have a pic of buzz light year in flight?  I'm working on something for my FE and need a pic of Buzz.


----------



## jilljill

CasaMartinez said:


> Does anyone have a pic of buzz light year in flight?  I'm working on something for my FE and need a pic of Buzz.



Check over on the Creative DISigns board for this.


----------



## poohbear926

Im getting Married October 19th 2012 In disney at the wedding pavilion with the reception following at the atlantic dance hall at the boardwalk.
Bride-Lindsay, Groom- Brian
I love Sleeping Beauty and stitch although theme of wedding is halloween colors are Purple and orange

We're doing our honeymoon on the cruise the disney dream October 21st-25th 2012.

Thank you soooo much.

I'm looking for magnets. I also wanted something special for my girls. 
They will not be going on the honeymoon cruise with me and brian.

Favorite characters are in ( )'s
Flower girl: Becca (princesses)
Maid of honor: Lori ( sleeping beauty)
Bridesmaids: Ronita (Cinderella)
Shawna- (Pluto)
Jackie: (Marie) aristocrats
Sidney: (pooh bear)

Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Florida Mel said:


> off to seek out he who must not be named lol Thanks Milliepie



I think I have a copy of that sign. Is it ok to post it here since it is someone elses work? Or I have made one that is similar for myslef using the same general idea but not sure if that is allowed either. You can tell it is not the same though cause the original has alot of shading and I have not figured out yet how to do that in my paint program.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Blueyes87 said:


> I'm so sorry but I just saw this.  I really don't know which ones your talking about.  If you were talking about name fills I really haven't done those.  But if your talking about the peek-a-boo characters with the name then I went ahead and did them for you.  If its too late I'm sorry work has been keeping me busy, but hope you have a wonderful time.


Blueyes, I love these! Do you mind if I make some similar of my own for my trip? Thanks!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

CasaMartinez said:


> Does anyone have a pic of buzz light year in flight?  I'm working on something for my FE and need a pic of Buzz.



I have two. I will try to post them tonight from home.


----------



## jilljill

Lady Boadicea said:


> I think I have a copy of that sign. Is it ok to post it here since it is someone elses work? Or I have made one that is similar for myslef using the same general idea but not sure if that is allowed either. You can tell it is not the same though cause the original has alot of shading and I have not figured out yet how to do that in my paint program.



You can post the image you did yourself, that is not a problem at all.  But I would not post the other image since you did not design it and by posting it here that's giving people permission to use it without the original designer's consent.


----------



## larissaannb

May I please get these designs when you have them time?

1. Firework Deck Chairs
Disney Magic 2012

chairs and names:
Mickey chair- Jonathan
Minnie chair- Paige
Buzz chair- Preston
Donald duck chair- Eli

2. Family Porthole with the Fab 5
Disney Magic 2012
The Baggett Family

3. same porthole as above except The Haynes Family

Thank you!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

CasaMartinez said:


> Does anyone have a pic of buzz light year in flight?  I'm working on something for my FE and need a pic of Buzz.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Florida Mel said:


> off to seek out he who must not be named lol Thanks Milliepie



Not sure if this is similar to what you were looking for but you are welcome to use it.


----------



## Hazeleyes536

thank you SO much!!! I appreciate it!



milliepie said:


> Fixed them for you.  Thanks for waiting.





Not sure whos design this is, but i searched your folder and dont see one without the name. could you do one for me without the name?!

http://www.4shared.com/photo/e6I4xvP9/univofGeorgiamartin.html


----------



## paulacraiglow

Blueyes87, 

I see you do lots of sports themed ears.  Checked out your pages but could not find Ohio State Buckeyes.  Can you do one of those for me.  No other personalization required.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Magical_Tink

I really like the sports theme.  Will you please make me a Steelers with Ron and Jo?

Thank you!


----------



## PatsMinnie

Blueyes87, could you make me the University of Georgia themed ears with "Charlotte" and "Patrick"? My hubby will be starting school there this fall and I would love to surprise him on our cruise Sept 30!


----------



## dclwonderprincess

Blueyes87 do you have any house divided designed? My DF is an OSU alum & I'm an OU alum. We're getting married on the Wonder in May 2013 and it would be cute to have something house divided on our door. His name is Terin & mine is Amber. Thanks


----------



## dcm9698

I am brand new to the boards, so hello everyone 
In my magnet hunt, I stumbled upon the AMAZING designs on this board.  I was hoping someone would be kind enough to personalize some designs for us?  I am not picky, as all of the designs are fabulous!  Here are our details:

Our very first cruise
Disney Fantasy,  7 night Western Caribbean, October 27th, 2012 (the week of Halloween)
Ferguson family
Dana (mom)--loves Lady and the Tramp
Mitch (dad)--loves Donald Duck
Carissa (15 years old)--Adores Stitch
Mitchell (14 years old)--Toy Story freak

I just thought maybe someone could spark their creativity with the above details, it would be VERY much appreciated!!  I am NOT computer savy at all...it took a lot for us to make this cruise happen, so i just want to make it special in every way possible   MANY MANY THANKS

thanks, and God Bless!!!


----------



## Princess23

Your work is amazing!!!  Getting so excited for our first cruise.  If you have time, we'd love to add some of your artwork to our door!! 

Disney Cruiseline Name Tags:
1) Dave
2) Robin
3) Bailey
4) Carlson

Football Mickey Head with NY Giants Logo on football

And lastly, lounge chairs on beach with four lounge chairs.  Disney Magic and 2012 in sky.  The Katz's in the sand under lounge chairs
Chairs:
1) Donald - Dave
2) Minnie - Robin
3) Rapunzel - Bailey (or princess if no Rapunzel is available)
4) Pirate - Carlson

Thanks soooo much in advance!!


----------



## Blueyes87

DumboCollector said:


> Hi BluEyes!
> 
> Thanks for my earlier request of a Packer Mickey Head. It's perfect.
> 
> I really like these DISigns with the characters peeking over the top of the name plate.
> 
> If you have them, would you be able to do:
> Kristen  with Donald Duck
> Cindy  with Dumbo
> 
> Thanks so much for your hard work!



Here you are


----------



## DumboCollector

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



These are beyond excellent. BluEyes87! Thanks so much!


----------



## Blueyes87

Shannon84 said:


> I am really open to anything...we aren't very traditional so if you have something more modern or fun looking we like stuff like that.  We love UP, Wall-E, traditional disney characters, etc.



How's something like this?


----------



## milliepie

stewartm said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can I get one made like the porthole with all the characters for the Disney Dream 2012. The Stewart Family
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Wasn't sure if you wanted different characters so I did them all the same.  Hope you still have time for them.  























Magical_Tink said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I can't believe you are still volunteering your art here.  You made me several magnets for my Magic cruise September 19, 2009.  My door looked awesome!
> 
> I am cruising the Fantasy Eastern Caribbean September 8 -15.  If possible will you create a magnet with the Fantasy pictured and the text of  Fantasy Eastern Carribean.....September 8 - 15, 2012 .... Ron and Barrie
> 
> Also I would like the picture of two beach chairs on the beach with Mickey in the clouds and ship in background with Ron on one chair and Barrie on the other.
> 
> I have saved my other magnets which really came out nice.
> 
> Thank you for your generosity of time and talent.



Here are yours.  












Bmarin33 said:


> Milliepie:
> 
> I love your porthole with the Fab 5 picture that you made for stewartm. Is it possible to get one for "Marin Family 2012"?We are going on the Magic in 12 days. It would be cool to hang this on our stateroom door.  Also the LA Dodger Mickey Ears...Can you make one for the Mets with the name "Will" in the ear? Thanks so much.
> 
> Can anyone make us the ears that would go around the stateroom number sign? I was thinking of something like a life preserver to go around the number sign that says "Our First Disney Cruise" and the two Mickey ears would say Beth on one and Will on the other. Thus when put together it would look like a Mickey Head. Thanks. FYI...the diameter of the stateroom number sign is 7 1/2 inches.



Here are the first two.  Have you found something for the number sign yet? 










lisa702 said:


> Dear Milliepie
> 
> When you have a chance could you please do a name fill with Mickey Mouse for Xavier. No hurry but forever grateful! I am so happy you are feeling better!



Thanks!  








Princess Bette said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Love all your designs - great work!  My MIL is taking her 4 younger grandkids on a cruise on the Dream in March.  I think she and the 4 kids will be in one stateroom most nights.  My DH and I will be in another and another adult child and her DH will be in another.  Can you create a design for my  MIL's stateroom that includes her and the kids.  They call her "MawMaw", the kids are Tiara, Tatum(girl), Connor, and Peyton (boy).  Any designs you come up with will be much appreciated!  Hope you a doing better!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

emmah16 said:


> Hi Millipie
> 
> I was wondering if you would be able to do me some new designs?
> Last year you we had a magnet with the 3 deck chairs on it but now we have a new addition to the family. The original was Eeyore chair with Emma, Donald Duck with Dan, Buzz Lightyear with Sam. Would it be possible if you could add a Tinkerbell chair with the name Niamh on it?
> 
> Also would it be possible if I could request the following?
> 
> Minnie Mouse with the DCL logo on as on page 3 of this thread (designs for traceylmartins) please could I have 1 with Emma and 1 with Niamh and the same design but with Mickey Mouse for Dan and 1 for Sam.
> 
> Lady and the Tramp laid on the beach with Emma and Dan written in the sand.
> 
> Also is there any chance for a design for the Med cruise with Venice you can choose and go wild.
> 
> We are on Magic sailing in the Med with venice 27th June - 8th July 2013.
> 
> Thank you



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Holly J said:


> Could someone please make me a rectangular shaped magnet for our FE group?  I would like the Magic in the background and in the foreground the dates of our cruise (October 6, 2012 - October 13, 2012) and our ports (Grand Cayman, Costa Maya and Cozumel).  I am not picky about who makes the design.  Is it ok to make just a general request?



Just wondering if you ever got anything?  Let me know if you still need this and I can try something for you.


----------



## milliepie

I will be working on post 1302 next.  Page 87.  I did skip over a few that I saw the dates already passed (Sorry ), but if you are still in need please let me know and I'll do them for you.  Thanks!


----------



## Magical_Tink

I still could use my requests if you have time to do them: Page 115 post 1715

  We leave  on September 7th.

Thank you!


----------



## Princess Bette

Here you go.  







[/QUOTE]


These are perfect!  Thank you so much for taking time to design these for us.  You rock!!


----------



## iloverags2

Hi Milliepie!  Do you still have the image used for the name fills on this?  And if so, would you mind sharing the image/photo?


----------



## perky42474

Can I please get New Year's mickey heads?  The New Year's with the tiara for:  Kim, Cindy, Tori, Genola and Genae
And the New Year's head with the top hat for:  Chuck, Connor and Dalton.  Thanks!


----------



## Bmarin33

Hi, I was wondering if anyone happens to have a picture of Donald Duck that says I don't want to go home? I saw someone had it before but can't find it again. Thanks!!


----------



## emmah16

Hi Millie

Thank you for the fantastic designs you have done. The 2 Med design's are brill but I have made a mistake, I have put down the wrong date sorry. The date should be 27th June - 9th July 2013 and could I also change the year to 2013 on the deck chair design. Would you be able to correct this for me please? Sorry once again about this I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## milliepie

Magical_Tink said:


> I still could use my requests if you have time to do them: Page 115 post 1715
> 
> We leave  on September 7th.
> 
> Thank you!



I posted them for you on page 133.  It's the last post combined with other requests.


----------



## milliepie

Bmarin33 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone happens to have a picture of Donald Duck that says I don't want to go home? I saw someone had it before but can't find it again. Thanks!!



Check this thread, she has some cute ones.  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2955032


----------



## Bmarin33

milliepie said:


> Check this thread, she has some cute ones.
> 
> Thank you milliepie for the thread. I love them all! Now I have to choose the one I love best. I am going on a cruise on Saturday and I would love to put one on my state door the day or so before I go home. Thanks again!


----------



## jas0202

jas0202 said:


> Hello Milliepie!
> Wondering if I could request a couple of your DISigns for our cruise in September.
> 
> I would love to have this design customized with Our dates: Sept, 22-29, 2012.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OI3zRoeA/may_19-26_fantasy_eastern_itin.html?
> 
> 
> 
> I love your beach chairs, and was wondering if there was any way to get this deck setup, but with just plain ocean in the background and Disney Fantasy 2012?  The first three beach chairs and colors are perfect, but would love to get a "lilo" chair on the far right instead of Donald.
> http://dc471.4shared.com/img/G-xVrOlY/s7/Deck_Nova_Scotia_MMDD.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi Milliepie
I know we are still a month out, but I would love to be able to use one of these for a FE gift. If you can get to it, that would be great.   It's post 1450 onnpage 97 originally.


----------



## Magical_Tink

Thank you  milliepie!  I breezed right by them.  They look great! I can't wait to print them out.


----------



## TracyLilly

Hi milliepie! I have a request for a couple of graphics.

I want a Minnie w/DCL logo with 'Danielle' and a Mickey w/DCL logo with 'Tracy'. The ones in post #43 on page 3 of this thread.

Our cruise isn't until November 2013, so there is no need to rush. I know you have more urgent requests to fulfill, so no worries if it takes a while. Thanks!


----------



## Georgia3

I am not sure who would be able to design this? I would love a Hunger Games Design for my daughters, Jordan and Jenna. They are Hunger Games fans and love Peeta. Thanks


----------



## TinksMomma




----------



## Princess23

This is so cute...if not too much trouble can someone duplicate the porthole picture with Mickey Pluto  Goofy and Donald with the following details instead?

Disney Magic Maiden Cruise
The Katz Family
Dec 2012

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tigger1313

Milliepie, do you think you could update your disney Dream Life Preservers for 2013. I'm in no hurry, not sailing until Feb 2013. Thanks for everything you do .


----------



## Lorelei528

Hi all!
So, I have a question....Blueyes did some great designs for me....I clicked on the images and saved them to my computer but when I try to print them out, they are all pixelated and blurry and don't fit on 81/2 x 11 paper...

Can someone help me?  What am I doing wrong?

Thanks so much!


----------



## poohbear926

I hope this is the right place. Ive tried posting requests on other threads for my wedding and have gotten nothing. anyways.

Me and my mom are going on the Disney Fantasy September 22nd-29th and celebrating our birthdays on it.. hers is the 23rd and mine is the 26th. i was wondering if anyone can make some magnets for us.

Lindsay 9/26 ill be turning 25 and its also my last vacation before i get married 3 weeks later. so this cruise is extra special to me

Bev 9/23

This is our mother daughter tradition to go every year for our birthdays. this is the 6th year already.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Shannon84

Blueyes87 said:


> How's something like this?



Ahhh love it!! thank you SO much!


----------



## manxgirl79

Hi Milliepie

I hope you had a good trip away.

My original request was on page 97 I dont know if you are near to my request but I was wondering whether I would be able to add to this for when you get around to it. Could I please have a disney porthole with 'The Brew's' in it?

Thank you v much

Lyndsay


----------



## DierFam4

Hey Milliepie,

Not sure if you have time to complete my request from pg 97 post #1441 but we leave this Friday to head to our cruise. If not I totally understand as you are literally SWAMPED with requests, but would you mind just letting me know so I can try to come up with Plan B?  Thanks so much!!
~Laura


----------



## ajstaud

I am looking for a design that I can do on a tank top for my friend and me.  We are going to be doing the Mt. Everest Expedition Challenge in May of 2013.  I would like to have a design that states "in training" with the logo and some characters.  I would also love it to be personalized one with Michelle the other Amanda.  

Thank you so much!!


Also I've never made t-shirts/tank tops from any of the designs on here, just magnets.  Can anyone tell me a good place to make them and how to do it?  Do you just upload the image and they print it on a shirt?  Sounds too easy?


----------



## CasaMartinez

Lady Boadicea said:


>



Great, thanks!


----------



## Lorelei528

Lorelei528 said:


> Hi all!
> So, I have a question....Blueyes did some great designs for me....I clicked on the images and saved them to my computer but when I try to print them out, they are all pixelated and blurry and don't fit on 81/2 x 11 paper...
> 
> Can someone help me?  What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Can anybody help me with this?  Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

I will do these when I get home tonight.  



jas0202 said:


> Hi Milliepie
> I know we are still a month out, but I would love to be able to use one of these for a FE gift. If you can get to it, that would be great.   It's post 1450 onnpage 97 originally.






DierFam4 said:


> Hey Milliepie,
> 
> Not sure if you have time to complete my request from pg 97 post #1441 but we leave this Friday to head to our cruise. If not I totally understand as you are literally SWAMPED with requests, but would you mind just letting me know so I can try to come up with Plan B?  Thanks so much!!
> ~Laura





manxgirl79 said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> I hope you had a good trip away.
> 
> My original request was on page 97 I dont know if you are near to my request but I was wondering whether I would be able to add to this for when you get around to it. Could I please have a disney porthole with 'The Brew's' in it?
> 
> Thank you v much
> 
> Lyndsay






iloverags2 said:


> Hi Milliepie!  Do you still have the image used for the name fills on this?  And if so, would you mind sharing the image/photo?



Don't mind at all.  








Lorelei528 said:


> Can anybody help me with this?  Thanks so much!




Are you clicking the picture and a new window opens up?  If so, are you making sure that it is full size before saving it?  With 4shared you need to linger over the picture until a 4 arrow square appears in the bottom right corner.  Click on that and it should expand the image to it's full size.


----------



## droman

Milliepie,

Thanks again for your talent.  We just wanted to check in  to see if you would be able to assist with our requests on Page 130 post #1939.  We leave on Friday as well.

If my request is too large, I completely understand.  Just super excited to share your designs with my family 

Thanks!
Donna


----------



## jilljill

ajstaud said:


> I am looking for a design that I can do on a tank top for my friend and me.  We are going to be doing the Mt. Everest Expedition Challenge in May of 2013.  I would like to have a design that states "in training" with the logo and some characters.  I would also love it to be personalized one with Michelle the other Amanda.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> Also I've never made t-shirts/tank tops from any of the designs on here, just magnets.  Can anyone tell me a good place to make them and how to do it?  Do you just upload the image and they print it on a shirt?  Sounds too easy?



Have a look over on the Creative Disigns boards for more designs that aren't cruise related.


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

Hi Milliepie, 

was just wondering what page you were up to on requests....I put a request in on pages 91 and 109 and am pretty sure i didnt miss you posting it. Just wanted to check! 

thanks!!


----------



## motherofsons

When we were on a cruise a couple of years ago we were able to get custom graphics for magnets. Can anyone help me or guide me.  I am looking for an Alaina with some type of Tinkerbell. Also if I could get a "The Trents set sail on the Magic Mediterranean Cruise June 1st-June 8th  2013"  and the same with "The Ortones set sail on the Magic Mediterranean Cruise June 1st to June 8th 2013.  I am not that picky would just like this on a picture of the Magic. The wording does not need to  be exact either.  I also liked the graphics with the Mediterranean Itinerary.

I would be happy to take a stab at these myself but I am not sure how to add the text and font to the existing graphics. If someone wants to guide me I would be happy to give it a try. I would LOVE to be able to do this!!!!  Could I do it word????? Could I copy and paste it into word and the add then add the text?   I feel bad for the person who has been answering all these requests for magnets.

Boy I need to update my information , my sons are now 18 and 12 and we have been to disney and additional cruises as well....


----------



## jilljill

milliepie said:


> I will be working on post 1302 next.  Page 87.  I did skip over a few that I saw the dates already passed (Sorry ), but if you are still in need please let me know and I'll do them for you.  Thanks!





Addicted to Dopey said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> was just wondering what page you were up to on requests....I put a request in on pages 91 and 109 and am pretty sure i didnt miss you posting it. Just wanted to check!
> 
> thanks!!



I've quoted milliepie's post from 8/19


----------



## Cibahwewah

Thanks Millie!


milliepie said:


> Here are a few Stitch for you.


----------



## noratx

Hi, could I please get these personalized:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/VsVu3tb7/Nanaminniemh.html
please add name NORA, also could I get the same design but with mickey inside with the name FRANK

beach chairs with cruise ship
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Z_XD5mJi/_2__John_Tracey_matthew_Andrew.html
with Names, Frank, Nora, Giselle and Franky



Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

DierFam4 said:


> Hey Milliepie,
> 
> Not sure if you have time to complete my request from pg 97 post #1441 but we leave this Friday to head to our cruise. If not I totally understand as you are literally SWAMPED with requests, but would you mind just letting me know so I can try to come up with Plan B?  Thanks so much!!
> ~Laura



I hope you have a great time!


----------



## milliepie

Fluffypants said:


> Hi Again Milliepie!  I have another request for one of your* Magical *DISsigns!
> 
> Would you please make this one:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/PcLl95Uz/Kevin_Kristin_sunset_beach_wal.html
> 
> Personalized with the names Jessie & Keith (no date)?
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your hard work!!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

manxgirl79 said:


> Hi Milliepie
> Your designs are brilliant, keep up the good work!
> If possible would you be able to do some designs for my upcoming honeymoon.
> Any design with a mickey and Minnie in veil and top hat.
> We are sailing on the Disney wonder pacific coast cruise September 30-7 October.
> My name is Lyndsay and my husband to be is Rob.
> 
> Would you also be able to do the names filled in with pictures for both rob and I.
> 
> Thank you sooo much in advance.
> 
> Lyndsay x



Before I get started on them, which fills were you looking for?


----------



## milliepie

jas0202 said:


> Hello Milliepie!
> Wondering if I could request a couple of your DISigns for our cruise in September.
> 
> I would love to have this design customized with Our dates: Sept, 22-29, 2012.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/OI3zRoeA/may_19-26_fantasy_eastern_itin.html?
> 
> 
> 
> I love your beach chairs, and was wondering if there was any way to get this deck setup, but with just plain ocean in the background and Disney Fantasy 2012?  The first three beach chairs and colors are perfect, but would love to get a "lilo" chair on the far right instead of Donald.
> http://dc471.4shared.com/img/G-xVrOlY/s7/Deck_Nova_Scotia_MMDD.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here are yours.


----------



## milliepie

droman said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Thanks again for your talent.  We just wanted to check in  to see if you would be able to assist with our requests on Page 130 post #1939.  We leave on Friday as well.
> 
> If my request is too large, I completely understand.  Just super excited to share your designs with my family
> 
> Thanks!
> Donna



Almost done with these.  They are all mine except the last one.  I'll post them this afternoon.


----------



## droman

Thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## jas0202

milliepie said:


> Here are yours.



UNBELIEVABLY PERFECT.  Thank you so much for sharing your talents with us.


----------



## Diane71969

Can I please get 2 of the per Photo Bucket - RonBarrieFantasyCaribbean Magnets (Fantasy in background and this wording written in the sand with the castle)

Wording should be:

Eastern Caribbean
The Guessfelds
July 27 - August 3
2013

Eastern Caribbean
The Roberts
July 27 - August 3
2013


----------



## Fluffypants

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



I LOVE IT!!!!  Thank you so much for contributing to my Birthday Fantasy Cruise (only 10 days to go!!!!)!!!!!


----------



## manxgirl79

Thank you sooo much for the designs!
They are brilliant x


----------



## manxgirl79

milliepie said:


> Before I get started on them, which fills were you looking for?



Hi

Could you do the names similar to those on post 1380 - Pooh bear for Rob and Minnie for Lyndsay.

Thanks so much for your time and designs they are wonderful!

Lyndsay


----------



## dclwonderprincess

action=view&current=Brewsporthole.jpg"][/URL]http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=RobLyndsayMMweddingdeck.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...vers/?action=view&current=Brewspreserver1.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## dclwonderprincess

[URL="http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Wonder/?action=view&current=RobLyndsayMMweddingdeck.jpg" said:
			
		

> [/URL]http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...vers/?action=view&current=Brewspreserver1.jpg



Is there any way I can get these with the names Terin & Amber? They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## DierFam4

milliepie said:


> I hope you have a great time!


Milliepie, 
You are amazing!! These look great & will be the perfect welcome for my kids 
I can't thank you enough 
~Laura


----------



## travelgal2

Milliepie-
Wondering if I could get one of these?
<a href="http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Dream/?action=view&current=MichaelLenora30years.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Dream/MichaelLenora30years.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

** In case the link doesn't come through as a picture, it's your rectangular Dream art with "30 Wonderful Years on the left, ship on the right.

With:  Keith & Tracey
25 Years

Thank you in advance if you can do this...you do great work!


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

I need the link to the Mickey Head Door Magnet that you can print names in the middle of it.  Any help would be appreciated!  I have searched and am not finding it.


----------



## milliepie

For you cupcake makers out there... I posted a new blog entry with some cupcake wrappers that I have been playing with.  Let me know what you think.  

Link is in my sig...


----------



## milliepie

droman said:


> Thank you for your awesome designs and for making so many people happy with your talent!
> 
> We are going on the Dream on 8/24 and would like to request the following designs.  If it is too late, I completely understand.
> 
> Thanks!
> Donna
> 
> 
> Darryl and Donna 5 years
> Adam_Tammy_10_years_mm.jpg
> 
> Donna
> Brooklyn_cinderella_porthole.jpg
> 
> Gavin and Grant (2 separate, pls)
> Colin_Jedi_Mickey_porthole.jpg
> 
> Darryl
> th_DonaldDarthMaulporthole.jpg
> 
> Kaden
> th_Elizabethplutoporthole.jpg.
> 
> George
> th_GoofyDarthvaderporthole.jpg
> 
> Karren
> Lauren_tink_porthole.jpg
> 
> The Eales 8/24/2012
> Freemans_dream_mh.png
> 
> The Romans 8/24/2012
> Freemans_dream_mh.png
> 
> The Curtis 8/24/2012
> Freemans_dream_mh.png
> 
> Wfgamble_mouse_hat_family.jpg
> Donna (adult)
> Darryl (adult)
> Karren (adult)
> George (adult)
> Gavin (4)
> Grant (3)
> Kaden (1)
> (no need for names, just wanted to show you the ages for your design assistance )
> 
> th_GotVerandah.jpg
> (No dates needed)
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your talent!!!!!
> 
> Have a great day!




Here you go.  Thaks for waiting!


----------



## Roxy217

Hi there Milliepie : )

I was referred to you by a mutual friend. Can you please create a design for me that includes the following elements: Nerd Minnie, "HRH Roxann Duchess of Disney", WDW, DCL and Epcot Food & Wine Festival. I know it is a bit much & I understand if you are on design over load - LoL! But if you have time, I'd love one of creative masterpieces


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> For you cupcake makers out there... I posted a new blog entry with some cupcake wrappers that I have been playing with.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Link is in my sig...



Those cupcake wrappers are so cute!! I may have to try baking some cupcakes!


----------



## milliepie

manxgirl79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you do the names similar to those on post 1380 - Pooh bear for Rob and Minnie for Lyndsay.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time and designs they are wonderful!
> 
> Lyndsay



A pleasure.


----------



## EDelashmit

Milliepie,
I just wanted to say thank you for doing this for those like me who can do nothing artistic! I can't imagine how busy you must be and the requests just keep rolling in...

Thank you again!
Erin


----------



## CasaMartinez

Milliepie 

Your cup cake wrappers look great!  I also enjoyed your tips on adding text. Very helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## GBChicinMaine

I'm a little overwhelmed at the choices, but I can't thank you enough for sharing all of your creative brilliance and hard work on 4shared!  I'm by no means an expert, but I'm looking forward to spending some time this weekend learning how to create fill letters, add text to pictures and play! (Your musings website is amazing!)  

We leave in 3 months on the Fantasy, so if I can't pull off what I'd LIKE to see on our 4 doors, I may ask you for some help.  For the time being, I simply wanted to say thank you from the bottom of my heart for your generosity.  \

You rock!


----------



## VIMermaid

milliepie said:


> I have a couple of surfboard ones with stitch, so I hope these ones are the ones you were asking for.
> I'm so glad you got some use from my musings!  I hope to have more tutorials up sometime soon.



Thank you! Thank you!  Thank you!

I know you were in a crunch to go on vacation & I so appreciate that you fit us in - it made our trip even more magical!  the kids were thrilled with the special graphics you made!  We all loved them & got lots of positive comments about our door.  They are now proudly displayed on our door at home as a fond momento of our cruise!  You are so thoughful.

I hope your vacation was as wonderful as you made ours!

Please do keep up with more tutorials when you can - I'm sure they are time consuming - but I have learned so much from you, I cannot thank you enough!

Take care, 

VIMermaid (Annette)


----------



## manxgirl79

milliepie said:


> A pleasure.



Hi 

Thanks do much for this but would be you be able to change the spelling of Lyndsay so it has a Y not an I-sorry to be a pain 
Thanks
Xx


----------



## Cris

Good Day creative people! 

Would it be possible to have the Mickey head with Tod, Copper, and maybe Big Mamma? (Fox and the Hound) 

And the name Ben!  Thanks for anything you can do!


----------



## Blueyes87

tootsiemr said:


> Can I have something universal that says fantasy 2013 8)



I have these two if you want.  If you had something else in mind let me know.


----------



## Blueyes87

theggs4ever said:


> Hi again Blueyes87.
> 
> Thank you so much for the graphics!  Sooo cute!  You made me smile big!
> 
> Can you add The name Daddy onto the Bronco one?  Sorry about that...I should have said that the first time.
> 
> Also, do I need to save the images a special way or just "save as"?  I don't want them to be pixelated.
> 
> Thanks sooooo much for your generosity!



Here you are sorry it's taken a while.  And far as saving it for 4shared you need to click on the download button.  You can try right clicking and save as but it sometimes doesn't work.


----------



## hortontrio

Thanks Milliepie, for being so helpful, We leave tomorow for our cruise so we wont need my requests any longer. I understand you get very busy and Im sorry I didnt post my replies sooner.  Next time...LOVE all your work!!
Carrie


----------



## Doggiegroomer

Going on the Dream in a few weeks for a B2B... 4th cruise but first time door decorating!! NEED HELP!!! I'm not creative at all and dont know where to start!

Would love some name fills

Allison with pink Minnie
Mama with red Minnie
Dad blue Mickey
Madison ??? 12yo daughter
Peyton ??? 10yo son

Also will be celebrating our 3rd Anniversary Erika & Chris
Mickey heads with our nicknames maybe

Ma
Dada
MadMax
Boo Boo
Pey

I know I'm asking a lot and i greatly appreciate your help!!!


----------



## BAT

Hi Blueeyes,

I would love if we could have some Mickey's heads done for us. Lorena in your Chip 'n Dale (jar with nuts). Pablo & Mariana in your Jack & Sally, and Arantxa in the Cherry Blossom Mulan (where she is reading on the corner).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blueyes87

bigyanks said:


> those are awesome could you possibly make some for me?
> 
> Daniel - Goofy
> Jennifer - Minnie
> Isabella - Belle
> Noelia - Nala
> Jules - Simba
> 
> THANKS!



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

JKSWonder said:


> We are leaving on August 23rd and I just thought of this today.
> 
> My DS (6) is VERY attached to his Linney (stuffed guinea pig from The Wonder Pets).  Linney goes with him everywhere.  Two years ago, a Diser made me a magnet for him that had Linney on it, but also included our ship and cruise dates.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you wonderfully creative people could put together a magnet featuring Linney that says something like the embarkation announcement?  Something like, "Disney Cruise Line welcomes back Linney!"
> 
> It's a strange request, I know.  Not too mention on ridiculous short notice.



I know it's been a little bit but hopefully you can still get this.  I made this one if you like.


----------



## Blueyes87

CasaMartinez said:


> Hi blue eyes,
> 
> Would you please be able to create one of your sports magnets for me. I'd like your Lakers Mickey head with the name Jerry.
> 
> Thank you



Here you are


----------



## Blueyes87

Lady Boadicea said:


> Blueyes, I love these! Do you mind if I make some similar of my own for my trip? Thanks!



Thank you for asking and yes you are more than welcome to make some for yourself


----------



## Blueyes87

paulacraiglow said:


> Blueyes87,
> 
> I see you do lots of sports themed ears.  Checked out your pages but could not find Ohio State Buckeyes.  Can you do one of those for me.  No other personalization required.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Here you go.  I did have one I guess I just need to update my files.


----------



## Blueyes87

Magical_Tink said:


> I really like the sports theme.  Will you please make me a Steelers with Ron and Jo?
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go


----------



## Blueyes87

PatsMinnie said:


> Blueyes87, could you make me the University of Georgia themed ears with "Charlotte" and "Patrick"? My hubby will be starting school there this fall and I would love to surprise him on our cruise Sept 30!


----------



## Blueyes87

dclwonderprincess said:


> Blueyes87 do you have any house divided designed? My DF is an OSU alum & I'm an OU alum. We're getting married on the Wonder in May 2013 and it would be cute to have something house divided on our door. His name is Terin & mine is Amber. Thanks



I don't have any right now but I'm more than happy to come up with something .  If I may ask, can you just clarify the schools for me? Is one Ohio state and the other Oklahoma?


----------



## Blueyes87

BAT said:


> Hi Blueeyes,
> 
> I would love if we could have some Mickey's heads done for us. Lorena in your Chip 'n Dale (jar with nuts). Pablo & Mariana in your Jack & Sally, and Arantxa in the Cherry Blossom Mulan (where she is reading on the corner).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ptwolfman

LOVE the Chip & Dale nut jar. Can I get one of those with James & Joanna? Also looking for something  with the Wonder 11-11-12 Mexican Riviera

Is there a way to view your designs?  Also, what is the printed size of the magnets? Do they need to be printed from a desktop computer? Thank you


----------



## dclwonderprincess

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> I don't have any right now but I'm more than happy to come up with something .  If I may ask, can you just clarify the schools for me? Is one Ohio state and the other Oklahoma?



Oklahoma


----------



## EDelashmit

I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone who takes time out of their busy lives to make these awesome designs for us! I'm not sure how you do it!

Ps, I made a request on page 132 (I think). If you need anymore information from me, please ask. I was very vague in what I wanted. I'm up for anything!!!

Thank you again!!


----------



## milliepie

manxgirl79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks do much for this but would be you be able to change the spelling of Lyndsay so it has a Y not an I-sorry to be a pain
> Thanks
> Xx



Oops, sorry.


----------



## Fluffypants

I absolutely love the Chip & Dale nut jar!!!  

Could I please get that one with the name "Jessie"?  

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## milliepie

katienaps said:


> These designs are amazing!  Would you mind doing a mickey and pals character porthole ones for me?
> 
> 1)  Disney Fantasy 2012
> The Napolin Family
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!  Your work is awesome.
> 
> Also, can I request Mickey Heads with names for:
> 
> 1)  Tinkerbell sprinkling pixie dust "Lily"
> 2)  Pirate or Jedi Mickey "Christopher"
> 3)  Minnie "Katie"
> 4)  Goofy "Mike",
> 5)  Mickey "Kyle"
> 
> Is there something you have for a 70th birthday for "Sue" or "Grandma"
> 
> Can I also request name fills?
> 1)  Chris or Christopher Phin & Ferb
> 2)  Lily - Princesses
> 3) Kyle - Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again in advance.  Your designs are fantastic!!



You are most welcome.


----------



## milliepie

labdogs42 said:


> I know I'm SUPER early, but I'm starting my requests now!  I really want the Disney Dream Beach Chairs with the Mickey, Minnie, and Pirate chair on the beach with Scott on the Mickey Chair, Jessica on the Minnie, and AJ on the pirate chair.  Would like it to say Disney Dream 2013 in the clouds.  The file I saw on 4 shared was Dream Chairs mmdd.jpg.  LIke that, but only 3 chairs.  Thanks!  I'll have more later, but I'm starting with that one!  Hope that's OK!
> Would like this in 2013, too:  mmpreserver dream 2011.png



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> Sorry to cause bother. Would you be able to change the last port from Seattle to Vancouver? I had not spotted this before.
> 
> Corinna



No bother.


----------



## DumboCollector

Hi Milliepie,

Sorry to be a bother as I know you have alot of requests. I made two requests a few weeks ago. They are:

Pg 103 #1533
Pg 107 #1595

I was hoping to finish up my magnets with these DISigns this weekend as I leave mid next week to spend a few days in Seattle with my daughter before our cruise.

Do you think you will be able to get to them soon? If not, I totally understand. You receive alot of requests because of the fabulous work you do! 

Thanks so much for your time.
Cindy


----------



## BAT

Thanks SO much Blueyes, that was lightning fast  and they are super!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## milliepie

Erineliza38 said:


> Dear Milliepie-
> I am new to the idea of magnets as we have just booked our first ever Disney cruise. I have fallen in love with your designs and will be using many of them to make our own special magnets for our cabin door. I was hoping you could make a few personalized ones for our trip as well. There is NO RUSH as we are not setting sail until July of 2013. I am just so excited I wanted to put in the request so I could start getting organized
> I would love the Disney Dream with the lounge chairs with the year reading 2013 and Dave, Erin, Grace and Connor on the chairs.
> I would also love a porthole for each of us. I love the ones with the blue sky background.
> Tigger with the name Dave
> Ariel with the name Erin
> Belle with the name Grace
> Doc McStuffin with the name Connor
> Thank you so much! You are really talented and I am sure your designs bring much happiness to many!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Holly4 said:


> Hi Millie!
> 
> I really like the beach chairs at the shore with the Mickey cloud in the sky.  Would you be able to add our names and cruise date to that picture?
> 
> Fantasy 8/25 - 9/1 2012
> 
> Bryan
> Amy
> Nathan
> Emma
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!  Your work is amazing!



I know this is probaby too late, but here's trying.    Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> No bother.



Thanks again. I can't wait to get started on the magnets.

Corinna


----------



## dagarcia

Any ideas on a florida state Seminole Mickey head?  We leave on Sept. 14.  Would love to have it for our door!


----------



## gydell

Has anyone seen any designs for the 2013 Med cruise with Venice?


----------



## PatsMinnie

Blueyes87 said:


>




This is perfect!  Thank you!


----------



## jas0202

Blue eyes...
I can't get your 4shared or photobucket pages to come up...maybe it's my iPad?  Anyway...do you have any university of Kansas Mickey head designs?  We would love one for our cruise, if you do.  No text is needed, no specific sport, we like them all!


----------



## CasaMartinez

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thank You!    it looks great. My brother is going to love it.


----------



## Danjocass

HI millie  Thank you for sharing all your great work. May I plese request some name fills? 

Cassandra - Pluto (the sample I saw was the name madelynplutofill)
Cassandra - Ariel (makennaarielfill.jpeg)
Cassie - pluto
Cassie - Cinderella - Something simliar to the McKennaarielfill but with cinderella
Danny - Genie (kari Geniefill.jpeg)
Cassandra (Belle) simliar to the McKennaarielfill but with Belle

These are from the 4shared site, but is it possible to post them on photobucket?
Thanks so much


----------



## Lorelei528

Are you clicking the picture and a new window opens up?  If so, are you making sure that it is full size before saving it?  With 4shared you need to linger over the picture until a 4 arrow square appears in the bottom right corner.  Click on that and it should expand the image to it's full size.  [/QUOTE]

Yep, I'm downloading the larger size file....

Please help!!!  I LOVE my designs and want to use them!!


----------



## milliepie

DumboCollector said:
			
		

> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Sorry to be a bother as I know you have alot of requests. I made two requests a few weeks ago. They are:
> 
> Pg 103 #1533
> Pg 107 #1595
> 
> I was hoping to finish up my magnets with these DISigns this weekend as I leave mid next week to spend a few days in Seattle with my daughter before our cruise.
> 
> Do you think you will be able to get to them soon? If not, I totally understand. You receive alot of requests because of the fabulous work you do!
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.
> Cindy



I'm almost done, I have to run, but I'll post these later when I get home from the theater.  




gydell said:


> Has anyone seen any designs for the 2013 Med cruise with Venice?



I don't think I have anything yet, but I might have one of the globe Mickey heads.  I'll check tonight.


----------



## milliepie

Lorelei528 said:


> Yep, I'm downloading the larger size file....
> 
> Please help!!!  I LOVE my designs and want to use them!!



A lot of my emails and pm's ask this question about 4shared.  Most say they can't use the download button successfully, but right click and save works fine.  If that's not working for you then I'm not sure what it is.    Blueyes any suggestions?


----------



## ChrisMouse

Hi Milliepie!

Thank you so much for all you do for us Dis'ers!!

Any chance you could make one for me?

MMGDDeckbeach
with Chris in Mickey chair
Katie in Minnie chair
Scot in Goofy chair
and 
Josh in Donald chair

Thanks if you can, I love what you do!  I tried to do it myself but couldn't figure out the Mickey text.

Chris


----------



## ChrisMouse

Hey again--nevermind!  I went back and painstakingly followed your directions and had SUCCESS!!

Thanks so much!

Chris


----------



## golfnsuch

I know this is probably somewhere in this massive thread, but does anyone know the exact diameter of the porthole-shaped stateroom number on the Dream cabin doors?

Thanks so much, E.


----------



## Ptwolfman

IIRC it is 7.5"


----------



## golfnsuch

Thanks ever so much!


----------



## iloverags2

Milliepie, thanks so much for sharing the aloha Mickey and Minnie picture!  You ROCK!


----------



## milliepie

DumboCollector said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Your DISigns are spectacular!  I'm having a tough time deciding what to request.
> 
> So far, I'd like:
> 
> 1) out of DCl Donald Duck letters - Kristen
> 2) if you have Dumbo letters - Cindy
> 3) DCL name tag with "Wonders" saying - Kristen  Tacoma,WA
> 4) DCL name tag with "Wonders" saying - Cindy  Menomonee Falls, WI
> 
> My daughter, Kristen, and I are sailing on the Wonder from Seatlle to Alaska back to Vancouver Sept 3-10, 2012.
> 
> In case you can't tell, her favorite character is Donald Duck and mine is Dumbo.
> 
> I'm looking for a few other DISigns but, since you have so many choices, I'd like to rely on you to choose a few that meet our cruise and favorite chacters.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and work on our DISigns!



It took longer to get home than I expected.  Today is my youngest son's 10th birthday and we spent the whole day out celebrating.  I hope you have a great time with your daughter!


----------



## milliepie

Snick said:


> Wow! Who knew these could be so beautiful!! You are amazing!! And so very thoughtful to share your work!! I've been downloading and dreaming for an hour!!
> 
> Any chance we could have a porthole window done?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Snick
> Sunshine
> Brill
> 
> Yes, these are our names!  LOL



Fun names!  

You didn't say if you wanted just one or one for each.  Please let me know if you want one each and character if you wanted them.  Thanks.


----------



## DumboCollector

milliepie said:


> It took longer to get home than I expected.  Today is my youngest son's 10th birthday and we spent the whole day out celebrating.  I hope you have a great time with your daughter!



These are perfect, Milliepie!  Thank you so, so much!


----------



## aafdmom

Hi Milliepie...

Hoping you can personalize these magnets for me for our cruise in the beginning of Oct!

http://dc182.4shared.com/img/jsJ_LwEN/s7/CindrellaandPrince_lifering.png       celebrating our 5th anniversary   Fantasy  2012

http://dc339.4shared.com/img/Tt7sjsSG/s7/Captain_Mickey_preserver.png
Tyler's 1st cruise   Fantasy 2012

http://dc148.4shared.com/img/TBsY3le8/s7/Mickeylifesaver.jpg  Eastern Caribbean  Fantasy 2012

http://dc376.4shared.com/img/t_-ApRQV/s7/Eastern_Caribbean_mh_2.png
Fantasy  October 6-13 2012

Also do you have a Mickey head for the Buffalo Sabres Hockey team?

Appreciate your time in making these for me...

Sue


----------



## jodical

Hi!  We're cruising with both sets of grandparents celebrating their 40th anniversaries in November.

Could you possibly modify a few DISigns for me?

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=MartyheartDebbieporthole.png
Maryann <3 Bob 40th Anniversary
Louise <3 Jerry 40th Anniversary

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...nce/?action=view&current=AdamTammy10years.jpg
Celebrating our 40th anniversary (blank ears, no names)
Celebrating Mom & Dad's 40th Anniversary (blank)
Celebrating Grandma & Grandpa's 40th Anniversary (blank)

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=FantasywesternMay26mh.jpg
November 10-17, 2012

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=Fergusunfamilyfantasywesternmh.jpg
Disney Fantasy - Blank (no date, no name)

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...CL tags/?action=view&current=Ericanametag.jpg
Bob
Jack
Jeff
Jerry
Rob

If you have a "Minnie" version, please do Jodi, Kylee, Louise, Maryann, Sarah, if not, the "Mickey" version will be fine for each of those also.

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Mashelledclgifttag.jpg
Blank, please

Thank you!!!!


----------



## mommymade

I am so impressed and in awe of the work these artists do and creativity!

I have been scrolling and looking for hours now, totally ignoring my laundry !


So now I am overwhelmed and disney ideas! hehehehehehe

First ,
I really like a photo where they do ears on the circle eye hole? How do I do that one?

Next, 

my wish list lolol beeewhwhwhwahhaah

Name fill Princesses
Julia

And can I search for Ariel ideas somewhere?


----------



## mommymade

Millipie,
I love the beach one ! heheeh gosh Its so hard to chose.
Can you do a Dream 
With Sept 9 , 2012
Gene , Jamie, Julia * is there an ariel or rapunzel chair?


----------



## diane648

Hi, Millipie!

We have friends that are taking a Make a Wish Cruise in October, and I'm hoping to surprise them with some magnets.  Would you please be able to update this magnet?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/1f0vHhk1/AshleysMakeAWishCruise.html

with "Kayla's Make A Wish Cruise" and "The Ruthven Family"?

Thanks so much!  

diane648


----------



## angiesomethin

Hi Milliepie!

Your DISigns are fantastic!

I really like your Map_DCL_7_West (2) Itinerary design in the Cruise folder in your 4shared account.

Do you happen to have a similar design with the Fantasy's Western Caribbean Itinerary that visits Costa Maya?  

(Itinerary = Port Canaveral, at sea, Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel, at sea, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral)

We'd love to have one for our stateroom door so we can track our journey.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ajstaud

ajstaud said:


> Hi,  I will be going with on the S.S. Member cruise in September with my Mom and Sister.  I would love to surprise them with a fun magnet to remember our time together.  Were leaving the husbands, and kids behind for some relaxing girl time!  I have loved every design that I've seen and can not decide on one particular scene.  If you could come up with something for me I would appreciate it.  Our names are Jackie aka: Mom,  Jamie and Amanda  We love all disney character but my Mom especially loves Tink,
> 
> Some Headers/Titles:  Girl Time, Girls just want to have fun, Mom and Daughters Vacation....
> 
> I don't know, anything catchy would be great
> 
> Thanks again!!



Just wondering what page your on?  My initial request was on page 91 post 1355.  Still have a few days before we leave but am hoping I can finish making the magnets this week!  I love everything that you do and am so appreciative of all your hard work!

Thank you


----------



## Lorelei528

milliepie said:


> A lot of my emails and pm's ask this question about 4shared.  Most say they can't use the download button successfully, but right click and save works fine.  If that's not working for you then I'm not sure what it is.    Blueyes any suggestions?



I  have a Mac at home (which I'm still getting used to using!)  and at work, I cannot access the 4shared site....

So, I can't right click on my Mac....I wonder if this could be the problem?  Ugh...

Blueyes87 - Can you figure out another way for me to print these out so they come out correctly?  Would you  be able to e-mail me the files?  If so, I can PM you my e-mail address... thanks so much!

Lori


----------



## elainyaeq

Hi,  These designs are so beautiful.  I was able to find some that i'd like to have personalized when you have time please!  Thank you so much!!

1)  *Disney Dream 2012* 
*The Reed Family*






2)  *Disney Dream 2012 * 
*The Nearing Family*






3)  *Victoria*






4)  left chair:  *Dan *    right chair: * Jan*






5)  left ear:   *Oct 25, 2012* 
right ear:   *The Nearing Family * 
center:  *Disney Dream*






6)   *Grandma*
*Disney Dream*
*Oct 25-28, 2012*





7)  *Grandpa*
*Disney Dream*
*Oct 25-28, 2012*


----------



## diane648

diane648 said:


> Hi, Millipie!
> 
> We have friends that are taking a Make a Wish Cruise in October, and I'm hoping to surprise them with some magnets.  Would you please be able to update this magnet?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/1f0vHhk1/AshleysMakeAWishCruise.html
> 
> with "Kayla's Make A Wish Cruise" and "The Ruthven Family"?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> diane648



Milliepie - 

Could you also do this one with "The Ruthven Family" - Disney Fantasy 2012?

Thanks!

Diane


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Blueyes87 said:


> Thank you for asking and yes you are more than welcome to make some for yourself



Thanks! I made a grumpy one for my dad and added pirate hats to Minnie and Mickey for my hubby and me. They turned out cute. I love your designs!


----------



## poohbear926

I hope this is the right place. Ive tried posting requests on other threads for my wedding and have gotten nothing. anyways.

Me and my mom are going on the Disney Fantasy September 22nd-29th and celebrating our birthdays on it.. hers is the 23rd and mine is the 26th. i was wondering if anyone can make some magnets for us.

Lindsay 9/26 ill be turning 25 and its also my last vacation before i get married 3 weeks later. so this cruise is extra special to me

Bev 9/23

This is our mother daughter tradition to go every year for our birthdays. this is the 6th year already.


Also:
Im getting Married October 19th 2012 In disney at the wedding pavilion with the reception following at the atlantic dance hall at the boardwalk.
Bride-Lindsay, Groom- Brian
I love Sleeping Beauty and stitch although theme of wedding is halloween colors are Purple and orange

We're doing our honeymoon on the cruise the disney dream October 21st-25th 2012.

Thank you soooo much.

Also: 
I'm looking for magnets. I also wanted something special for my girls.
They will not be going on the honeymoon cruise with me and brian.

Favorite characters are in ( )'s
Flower girl: Becca (princesses)
Maid of honor: Lori ( sleeping beauty)
Bridesmaids: Ronita (Cinderella)
Shawna- (Pluto)
Jackie: (Marie) aristocrats
Sidney: (pooh bear)

Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

ajstaud said:


> Just wondering what page your on?  My initial request was on page 91 post 1355.  Still have a few days before we leave but am hoping I can finish making the magnets this week!  I love everything that you do and am so appreciative of all your hard work!
> 
> Thank you



I'm on page 91 post 1353, so it looks like you are next.  I already have 1353 done, just have to post it when I can (Most likely tonight)  I'll do yours then as well.


----------



## milliepie

poohbear926 said:


> I hope this is the right place. Ive tried posting requests on other threads for my wedding and have gotten nothing. anyways.
> 
> Me and my mom are going on the Disney Fantasy September 22nd-29th and celebrating our birthdays on it.. hers is the 23rd and mine is the 26th. i was wondering if anyone can make some magnets for us.
> 
> Lindsay 9/26 ill be turning 25 and its also my last vacation before i get married 3 weeks later. so this cruise is extra special to me
> 
> Bev 9/23
> 
> This is our mother daughter tradition to go every year for our birthdays. this is the 6th year already.
> 
> 
> Also:
> Im getting Married October 19th 2012 In disney at the wedding pavilion with the reception following at the atlantic dance hall at the boardwalk.
> Bride-Lindsay, Groom- Brian
> I love Sleeping Beauty and stitch although theme of wedding is halloween colors are Purple and orange
> 
> We're doing our honeymoon on the cruise the disney dream October 21st-25th 2012.
> 
> Thank you soooo much.
> 
> Also:
> I'm looking for magnets. I also wanted something special for my girls.
> They will not be going on the honeymoon cruise with me and brian.
> 
> Favorite characters are in ( )'s
> Flower girl: Becca (princesses)
> Maid of honor: Lori ( sleeping beauty)
> Bridesmaids: Ronita (Cinderella)
> Shawna- (Pluto)
> Jackie: (Marie) aristocrats
> Sidney: (pooh bear)
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!!!



I can probably do some for you.  I posted a couple a while ago for your wedding on here, not sure if you got them.  If not let me know and I can re-post them for you.


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Millie-

Want to make the CD case calendars for 2013.  Do you have the template?  I love the ones you have for 2012, esp with DCL as the background.  I don't need the notes section. Tried googling but couldn't find a format like that, I never have good luck with that.  I made some for 2012 for FE gifts, and don't remember where I found the format.  Need it for the November cruise.


As usual you have my gratitude.


----------



## GBChicinMaine

Millie, I just have to tell you thank you from the bottom of my heart.  Using your templates and your tutorials, I've actually designed a couple of cute ideas for door magnets and family vacation shirts for our trip in November.  I feel like such an artist!  LOL

Your talent and generosity know no bounds.  Thanks so much for your kindness!


----------



## tootsiemr

milliepie said:


> I'm on page 91 post 1353, so it looks like you are next.  I already have 1353 done, just have to post it when I can (Most likely tonight)  I'll do yours then as well.



can i please have this one milliepie but with William & Natasha ??? thanks LOVE THE WORK !!! 

THE COPY DIDNT WORK SO ITS THE ONE WITH MICKEY AND MINNIE WALKING ALONG THE BEACH AND IT HAS THE NAMES IN THE LOWER RIGHT CORNER??? IM SO IN LOVE WITH IT =)


----------



## janpluto

GBChicinMaine said:


> Millie, I just have to tell you thank you from the bottom of my heart.  Using your templates and your tutorials, I've actually designed a couple of cute ideas for door magnets and family vacation shirts for our trip in November.  I feel like such an artist!  LOL
> 
> Your talent and generosity know no bounds.  Thanks so much for your kindness!



I second this statement!  We were on the Dream last week and I was able to make my own magnets using your templates.  It is very much appreciated by me for all the work you do.


----------



## poohbear926

milliepie said:


> I can probably do some for you.  I posted a couple a while ago for your wedding on here, not sure if you got them.  If not let me know and I can re-post them for you.



Thanks, yeah I never saw any. Can't wait to see what you have and what you come up with. Thank you so much


----------



## milliepie

camtheriot said:


> Omgoodness Millipie... You are AMAZING!!! I have a few requests... If you are able... We will be in 2 separate cabins (Mom & girls in one, and Dad & boys in the other)...and we want to decorate both doors differently (princesses & pirates)... So I hope these aren't too many requests. Please let me know if it's too many.. I will totally understand!!
> 
> 1)I would like this but without Eric
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/mgPEk38U/Erichowtobeapirate.html
> 
> 2)I would like this with the date Sept. 22, 2012 and WITHOUT Maiden Voyage
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/rOa_uUIq/Copy_of_Disney_fantasy_maiden_.html
> 
> 3) I would like this one that says Theriot Familys Fantasy Cruise and at the bottom Eastern Caribbean September 22-29, 2012
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/jRccKrEi/Disney_fantasy_maiden_voyage2_.html
> 4)Can you make this one with 3 chairs
> 1. Hot pink Lilos dress color with Mom written on it
> 2. Light pink Minnies dress color with Naomi written on it 3. Purple Daisy with Bella written on it
> Can you write Girls with the girls somewhere above or below
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iYMiqra/4deckoceanmmdd.html
> 
> 5) Can you do one with 3 surf boards
> 1. Mickey surf board with Dad
> 2. Pluto surf board with Jackson
> 3. Sebastian surfboard (or preferrabley Buzz lightyear if you can) with Seth
> Also, can you write Boys with the boys somewhere in the sand? No banner at the bottom please
> 
> 6)Can you do this one with No land lubbers allowed written on it
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/pxpjQXZy/PirateTellnotaleJack.html
> 
> 7) Can you do this one with the words:
> Pirates (in a larger print)
> Getting some Arrrr and Arrrr (in a smaller print under the word Pirates) http://www.4shared.com/photo/sga2ESYd/TheHietts.html
> 
> 8) These name tags to say:
> 1 Dad
> 2. Jackson
> 3. Seth
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/E4pcrFnU/Alex_pirate_tag.html
> 
> 9) These name tags to say:
> 1. Mom
> 2. Naomi
> 3. Bella
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/jPvla3dR/EmmaPrincesstag.html
> 
> 10) Some kind of Princess banner that would kind of match the number 9 name tags with the words Princesses in larger letters at the top ... and then leave your glass slippers at the door in smaller letters underneath...




Here are your completed requests.  Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## erk711

Can I please get our cruise dates Sept 30 - Oct 7, 2012 added to this one?

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ckey heads/WonderPacificcoastcruiseitinmh.png

Thanks so much, Liz


----------



## milliepie

angiesomethin said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Your DISigns are fantastic!
> 
> I really like your Map_DCL_7_West (2) Itinerary design in the Cruise folder in your 4shared account.
> 
> Do you happen to have a similar design with the Fantasy's Western Caribbean Itinerary that visits Costa Maya?
> 
> (Itinerary = Port Canaveral, at sea, Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel, at sea, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral)
> 
> We'd love to have one for our stateroom door so we can track our journey.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Like this one without the Mickey head right?  I think I saved it.  I have to look.  Be back.  

http://dc466.4shared.com/img/tYBw2BzT/s7/fantasy_western_caribbean_mh.jpg


----------



## milliepie

ajstaud said:


> Just wondering what page your on?  My initial request was on page 91 post 1355.  Still have a few days before we leave but am hoping I can finish making the magnets this week!  I love everything that you do and am so appreciative of all your hard work!
> 
> Thank you



Here are a couple of options for you.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Hello millipie and all the other wonderful DISigners! Please forgive me as I have a boatload of requests (pun intended). We are a party of 9 spread across 3 cabins and all but 2 are new cruisers. I truly hope this is not too much to ask. I really appreciate any help you can give.


http://www.4shared.com/photo/mEnneoWA/47yearanniversarycelebrating.html?
With names Al and Jane in mickey heads, celebrating 45 years

http://www.4shared.com/photo/gLktXkyB/mickey_minnie_porthole.html?
Our First Cruise
Disney Wonder
Oct. 7-14 2012

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Ks22yege/PrincesscrownCinderellamh.html?
Rylee

http://www.4shared.com/photo/HPrMMY-B/princess_rapunzel_pink_tiara_m.html?
Makenna

http://www.4shared.com/photo/rnFaYxwS/debbie_pixar_fill.html?
Joey

Phineas and Ferb name fill (can't find the link)
Braden
Dallen

http://www.4shared.com/photo/vS2rhtOS/Minnie_teacher_mh.html?
Rachel

Mickey hat family http://www.4shared.com/photo/CkQx5zPC/Grandpaectfamily.html?

Our Wonderful Disney Cruise
Grandpa Grandma Mom Dad Braden (boy age 10) Dallen (boy age 8) Rylee (girl age 5) Makenna (girl age 4) Rachel (adult female)
October 2012

Also if it's not too much to ask 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/KZHXTWl4/file.html
Jane
Debbie
Rylee 
Makenna 
Rachel

http://www.4shared.com/photo/uz3cKA_v/file.html
Al
Joey
Braden
Dallen

Thank you so much in advance! i'm so excited to share your fantastic designs on our stateroom door!


----------



## milliepie

alliejb said:


> Hi Millie
> 
> I really hope you don't mind me asking, but we are going on our first Disney Cruise in October & I have loved looking at the great magnets you have been designing. If there would be a chance you could do any for me I would be so grateful, I love the Disney Dream with the 3 deckchairs and Mickey's head in the clouds. The names on the Deckchairs would be Tara, Alison & Andy.
> Thank you so much, but if you are too busy I fully understand.
> Allie



Here are your chairs.


----------



## milliepie

tweetybabee said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Hope all is well. We're looking forward to celebrating our 5th anniversary with our daughter on our first Disney Cruise in Dec. 2012. (EB through the Panama Canal on the Disney Wonder).
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at all your DISigns, but knowing you're extremely busy, I've managed to narrow down my request to just a few, if you have the time.
> 
> * DCL holiday nametags (http://www.4shared.com/photo/5VMi-ph5/Alyssa_dcl_holitay_tag.html) with names Matt, Lori & Madison
> 
> * 3 beach chairs (can you do only 3?) with names *Matt* (Stitch chair), *Lori* (Lilo chair) and *Madison* (Tink chair) and character clouds above (http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ruise/Deck Chairs/deckchairsonbeachblank4.jpg)
> 
> * And Stitch Surf with Disney Wonder Logo and 2012 in the sand (http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZbUBu90d/john_judy_brandon_surfboards.html) with 3 boards (generic/non-character boards like the ones in the link are fine, except a bit more "girly" for Madison) and names *Daddy*, *Mommy* and *Madison*. (Feel free to add a little Christmas touch to the picture)
> 
> Thanks so much for all you do. Your work and dedication truly are amazing.



Here you go.


----------



## poohbear926

I love this!!! i dont mean to be a bother but can you do this with our names Mom with Bev under Mom and also one for daughter Lindsay Under daughter 

Thank you Soooo much! i truly appreciate it.


----------



## staffieri

A Huge Thank you from the Staffieri family on doing our Magnets!!! We were Kim, Dodger Bill, and Rebecca. They were great and our room ended up being central location. Everyone kept asking wear to buy them.


----------



## rachelm23

Hi Millie,
can I get 
http://dc146.4shared.com/img/YG_K9IGT/s7/5Surfboards__3_.jpg
with 5 surfboards and Dream Cruise Sept 2012
Rachel
Kevin
Olivia
Isabelle
Taylor

And the deck chairs with the same names above and Disney Dream 2012 up top.
http://dc436.4shared.com/img/OGURRhl0/s7/5beachchairs.jpg

Red Mickey head - Taylor
http://dc408.4shared.com/img/AsraLly3/s7/redmh2.png


Birthday hat - Olivia
http://dc161.4shared.com/img/MWV8bUxE/s7/Birthdaycakehatmh.jpg

Thanks soooo much!!!!!!
Rachel


----------



## alliejb

milliepie said:


> Here are your chairs.



Milliepie, Thank you so much for this design, it is great  You have inspired us to try to design some of our own,,wish us luck 

Thanks again
Allie


----------



## ajstaud

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple of options for you.



I LOVE them!!!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Addicted to Dopey said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> we are heading on the Fantasy on December 8th and was wondering if i could put a few requests in..
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/X4R0McLv/Darah_Sue_Josie_Brynn_beach_ch.html
> 
> could you do 4 of these for me? each with December 2012 on it and then:
> one with Sue (minnie) and Fred (mickey)
> another with Val (minnie) and Mark (mickey)
> a third with Debbie (minnie)
> and the fourth with Wallis (minnie) and Leo (mickey)
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/U3KmyalY/DePodesta_family_porthole.html
> 
> and then 4 of these??
> - the deCandia Family
> - the Berkowitz Family
> - the Coppola Family
> and - the Schlackman Family
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/... requests/Cruise/Fantasy/FantasyMay262012.jpg
> 
> can you have it say December 8 2012
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Cruise/Fantasy/Susannotgoinghomedonald.jpg
> 
> can it say : we aren't going home Western Caribbean disney fantasy december 8-15 2012
> thanks so much in advance!!!



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## Blueyedchanel

I just wanted to say your designs are amazing.  You are so talented!  We leave out of Galveston on 10/20/12 and I was wondering if you could make a few for our first Disney Cruise!!!

http://www.4shared.com/photo/uU0UN1ow/3Generationstiaramh.html
Instead of Walt Disney World can you put Cruising Disney 2012 with Mimi, Mommy, and Reagan in each of the Minnie heads, in that order?  

http://www.4shared.com/photo/4qOTrZjU/Buzz_Green_Bay_Packers.html
With Houston Texans instead of Green Bay

http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iYMiqra/4deckoceanmmdd.html
With the names George, Chanel, Ethan, and Reagan 
and The Raesis Family 2012 somewhere on there

and

http://www.4shared.com/photo/WrGtMF83/deckccmickminn.html with Papi and Mimi and The Newton Family 2012 somewhere on there

Thanks so much if you have time!!!


----------



## milliepie

kid-at-heart said:


> Milliepie,
> Please, could you make us two designs?  Our cruise is not until April 2013 so no great hurry.
> 
> This design saying,
> 
> Mickey is awake.
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/ddfU4YlR/MickeyMouseTag.html
> 
> 
> 
> And this design saying -
> 
> Shhhh, Mickey is sleeping.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/?action=view&current=Mar31PIX01.jpg
> 
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> kate



Here you go.


----------



## mommymade

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/?action=view&current=Mickeyisawake.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/?action=view&current=Mickeyissleeping.jpg



Lololol these are cute!
And the hear no evil ,speak or see princesses bewahahaahahaa!
Love it!

Theres a make a wish on here , bump them ahead of me please.  I want to give them attention.


----------



## theggs4ever

mommymade said:
			
		

> Lololol these are cute!
> And the hear no evil ,speak or see princesses bewahahaahahaa!
> Love it!
> 
> Theres a make a wish on here , bump them ahead of me please.  I want to give them attention.



Attention:  ***MAKE A WISH request***

I agree with mommymade.  They need them for an October cruise.  Their request is on page 141, posted on 8-26-12 at 2:46 pm.  Please bump them ahead of my request on page 125.  As excited as I am to see my requests with your beautiful graphics, their request is ten times more important!!!!  Please bump them ahead of me and consider them on page 125 as of now.


----------



## kid-at-heart

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Beautiful!!!!!   Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> Want to make the CD case calendars for 2013.  Do you have the template?  I love the ones you have for 2012, esp with DCL as the background.  I don't need the notes section. Tried googling but couldn't find a format like that, I never have good luck with that.  I made some for 2012 for FE gifts, and don't remember where I found the format.  Need it for the November cruise.
> 
> 
> As usual you have my gratitude.



I don't have the template, but I can easily make one.  I looked it up to see what they look like.  Such a cute gift idea! I'll make some up and send you an email.


----------



## milliepie

GBChicinMaine said:


> Millie, I just have to tell you thank you from the bottom of my heart.  Using your templates and your tutorials, I've actually designed a couple of cute ideas for door magnets and family vacation shirts for our trip in November.  I feel like such an artist!  LOL
> 
> Your talent and generosity know no bounds.  Thanks so much for your kindness!





staffieri said:


> A Huge Thank you from the Staffieri family on doing our Magnets!!! We were Kim, Dodger Bill, and Rebecca. They were great and our room ended up being central location. Everyone kept asking wear to buy them.





janpluto said:


> I second this statement!  We were on the Dream last week and I was able to make my own magnets using your templates.  It is very much appreciated by me for all the work you do.



I'm always happy to help when I can!  I'm so glad that my tutorials are helpful as well.  It is so fun to create new things, and if I can help others do the same I'm thrilled.  





mommymade said:


> Lololol these are cute!
> And the hear no evil ,speak or see princesses bewahahaahahaa!
> Love it!
> 
> Theres a make a wish on here , bump them ahead of me please.  I want to give them attention.





theggs4ever said:


> Attention:  ***MAKE A WISH request***
> 
> I agree with mommymade.  They need them for an October cruise.  Their request is on page 141, posted on 8-26-12 at 2:46 pm.  Please bump them ahead of my request on page 125.  As excited as I am to see my requests with your beautiful graphics, their request is ten times more important!!!!  Please bump them ahead of me and consider them on page 125 as of now.




Agreed.


----------



## milliepie

diane648 said:


> Milliepie -
> 
> Could you also do this one with "The Ruthven Family" - Disney Fantasy 2012?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Diane



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

matty204 said:


> Milliepie,
> I am so impressed by your work and your graciousness of doing these for everyone.
> I was wondering if you would do two football ears for me?
> One is, Iowa State University and the middle the name is Kassandra
> The other is, University of Washington  Seattle and the name in the middle is Kelsie.
> Again, thank your all our amazing work.
> 
> Just another example of what makes the DIS such a wonderful community.



Is this right?  Wasn't sure about the Washington logo.  If not please let me know with a description or link and i can change it.


----------



## Belltanlydlvsmickey

Could you please make the following disigns for me?  You are incredibly talented!!  Thanks in advance...

1.file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/photo.JPG

2.file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/photo.PNG

3. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/sdc.JPG

Please personalize with Travis, Shawn, Tanner, and Lydia--- NO from
Stateroom 10660

4. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/sdce.JPG
The Bell's left ear 
2012 right ear

5. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/univofGeorgiaCharlotte.jpeg

I would like the GAMECOCK one like this please 

6. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/4deckccmmdd.jpeg
Travis, Shawn, Lydia, Tanner

7.file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/Richard_Stephanie_Addison_Ayde.jpeg

Shawn, Travis, Lydia, Tanner

Please let me know if you have any questions!  Thanks again!


----------



## milliepie

otownfamily said:


> Hi I was wondering if it's not to much trouble could you make some stuff up with the date Jan.6,2013-Jan.10,2013 Dream Cruise,Nasseau also with our names Wayne, Jenn, Bailey(boy), Brooke(girl) and our last name Hodges. It's our first cruise ever and want to make it special. Looking for magnets for our stateroom door and somthing with the cruise and date by itself. Anything disney would be great (mickey and the gang always a bonus) Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much your work is a gift to us all we love it!!!!!



Here are yours.


----------



## milliepie

mommy2jarod said:


> Can I request 2 Fantasy with the following info:
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...se/DCL Mickey heads/MichealandfamAlaskamh.jpg
> Fantasy May 18
> PC, St Marten, St Thomas Castway Cay
> Bill, Monica, Jarod, Mason, Jax, Michelle, Sandra
> and
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...CL Mickey heads/Urbanskisfantasywesternmh.jpg
> The Roberts



Here you go.


----------



## diane648

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so much, Milliepie!  This is the sweetest family, and they will be THRILLED with your designs.

A million thanks for all you do!!!

Diane


----------



## theggs4ever

diane648 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, Milliepie!  This is the sweetest family, and they will be THRILLED with your designs.
> 
> A million thanks for all you do!!!
> 
> Diane



Yay Milliepie!!!!  So happy they got them!!!


----------



## matty204

These are wonderful. That you so much


----------



## otownfamily

thank you thank you thank you!!!!!
They look awsome!!!!


----------



## otownfamily

milliepie said:


> Here are yours.




thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!
They look awsome!!!!!


----------



## mommymade

diane648 said:


> Thank you so much, Milliepie!  This is the sweetest family, and they will be THRILLED with your designs.
> 
> A million thanks for all you do!!!
> 
> Diane



Diane , 
Great to see them there! I hope they have a wonderful time. Let me know if they need anything else or have  a wish list.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have acquired a new ticker. I booked another cruise for my birthday.

Milliepie, could I have the following graphics please:

Cozumel
Grand Cayman

Disney Magic, The Ball Family, November 10th to 17th, 2012

Do you also have a graphic for Costa Maya?

Do you have any DCL birthday graphics? I looked in your folders and they seem to be aimed more towards Walt Disney World. My birthday is November 14th and I am very excited that I get to spend it on the Magic.

Also would it be possible to get some deck chairs with some Mayan ruins in the background? This is the main reason why we are going. The Mayan ruins have been on my bucket list forever and we will be at Costa Maya on my birthday. Our names are Corinna and Graham.

Corinna


----------



## Bravegirls

Hi Milliepie,
I really don't know how to go about asking for magnet but here's our story! My family and I are going on our first EVER wdw holiday and Disney dream cruise starting thursday 6th sept!
I have read soooo much about you and your amazing disigns that I thought I was ask you for some help! I went through your tutorial on adding text to blank magnets and after 3hrs I made two!!! hahaha!
I was trying to find Disney disigns that had a Scottish theme to them but I could only find your mickey head one and it was too difficult for me to edit!
I would sooo love it if you could send me a few different magnets (any disigns with Minnie or Alice) with the names Annie, Emma, Niamh and Abbie.
I love the individual names with the characters coming through? Anything Scottish would be amazing with The Sharp Clan on it?!
I really hope you're ok with how I'm asking for your help. I know people like me (totally computer illiterate!!) must drives you nuts!
If you do decide to help me.....THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!
emma x
Love the chip n' dale nut jar.....awesome! Could you add this with Niamh in one and Abbie in another?! Love it Millie! Been looking at your disigns all night!


----------



## minniescout

Milliepie
i have been looking through your 4-squared and you have so many neat disigns!  I have a request for a few and hope I am doing this right.

1.  7-night-galveston-itinerarymh   
      add Date - sept. 29-Oct 6, ship - Magic, and name - Kidwill's
2.  mickeyminniesurfboards.jpg
     with names -Korby and Michele
3.  Deck Chairs - can you do a Sorcerer Mickey and a Belle?   Korby and Michele
4. Sunsetmagic.  Can you take off the ship name and put 5 years of magic or something to that effect - we are celebrating our 5th wedding anniversary

There are two other's that I can't seem to find anything like what I want on your sites or are just missing them.
1 - DVC members 
2 - Survivor - pink ribbon  Disney themed?   i am a 7year Breast Cancer survivor

THanks in advance!!! i APPRECIATE YOU!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blueyes87,

Could I please have Character Peek-A-Boo with Stitch and the name Corinna and with Grumpy and the name Graham.

The birthday Mickey head with Corinna.

Do you have any cruise specific birthday designs?

Also do you have something with the Mayan Ruins for Costa Maya?

Corinna


----------



## Blueyes87

Fluffypants said:


> I absolutely love the Chip & Dale nut jar!!!
> 
> Could I please get that one with the name "Jessie"?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



I saw your ticker only said one day I hope you can get to this.  Sorry I didn't see it earlier, but hope you have a wonderful birthday and cruise


----------



## Belltanlydlvsmickey

Belltanlydlvsmickey said:


> Could you please make the following disigns for me?  You are incredibly talented!!  Thanks in advance...
> 
> 1.file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/photo.JPG
> 
> 2.file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/photo.PNG
> 
> 3. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/sdc.JPG
> 
> Please personalize with Travis, Shawn, Tanner, and Lydia--- NO from
> Stateroom 10660
> 
> 4. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/sdce.JPG
> The Bell's left ear
> 2012 right ear
> 
> 5. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/univofGeorgiaCharlotte.jpeg
> 
> I would like the GAMECOCK one like this please
> 
> 6. file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/4deckccmmdd.jpeg
> Travis, Shawn, Lydia, Tanner
> 
> 7.file:///Users/nicoledcain/Desktop/Shawn's%20cruise/Richard_Stephanie_Addison_Ayde.jpeg
> 
> Shawn, Travis, Lydia, Tanner
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions!  Thanks again!



We are leaving to go on the Sept 7 Dream.  I am not rushing, but do you think that you will be able to get to these before then?  Thanks!


----------



## Fluffypants

Blueyes87 said:


> I saw your ticker only said one day I hope you can get to this.  Sorry I didn't see it earlier, but hope you have a wonderful birthday and cruise



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## sweet tooth12

I love so many of the designs on this thread and I can't seem to choose.  Just looking at them really makes my day fun.

I'm looking for something with Forever Friends.  My friend from middle school (we're now in our 60's) and I are on the Wonder on Sept 10th repositioning from Vancouver BC to LA with our only stop in SF.

She loves Tink and her name is Carole, I'd like Daisy and my name is Ele.  Any design with our two names and a couple characters would be great, if tink doesn't work then Minnie and Daisy would be fine.


If possible could I have a design by Sept 7th, I leave home a couple days in advance of the cruise.

Thanks SO much for all the creativity you contribute, you are very generous and inspiring.  Ele


----------



## mom2twincesses

I feel like an idiot for asking BUT, is there some way I could edit these images myself?! I feel horrible for asking you guys to make things for me when you've already been generous enough to share the blank files!


----------



## mom2twincesses

Um........I think I can basically edit the already existing files through PicMonkey, but could I make a request please?! We are cruising with Disney for the first time January 6th, 2013 and I'd LOVE to have an Arkansas Razorback Mickey head for our door ) My sweet hubby would be over the moon!


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

Milliepie-
I was wondering if you could make the following for us:

1.  AlaskaDCL.jpg-add Disney Wonder July 2011 & 2013 (with Mickey heads for the zeros)-dates are correct

2.  Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage2.jpg-remove Maiden Voyage and substitute Eastern Caribbean & change date to August 2012 (with Mickey Head for the zero)-date is correct

3.  MediterraneanDisneyMagicPreserver.png-remove Mediterreanean and substitute Bahamas December 1999-date is correct

4.  princesscrownCinderella.mh.png-Kimberle

5.  Kathleen dcl fill.jpg-Kimberle

6.  Kathleen dcl fill.jpg-Delilah

7.  Cinderella porthole-Kimberle

8.  goofyporthole2.jpg-Jack

9.  Can you make an Aurora porthole (similar to the Cinderella one)?-Delilah

10.  princessaurorapink.mh.png-Delilah

11.  goofyMH.png-Jack

12.  Disney Fantasy with Dumbo (post #347)-The Byrd Family 2012

13.  Jack dcl fill.jpg-Jack (11/10/12-just read that you are closing the 4 shared files and I wanted to make a magnet of this when I get all the customized ones from you so I was wondering if this would be converted into your new account or I needed to have you add this to my list??)

Thank you so much!  Your designs are magical!  We can't wait to display them on our stateroom door.


----------



## rachelm23

Hi there. I postedon your thread a few days ago and wondered how backed up u are? We leave next Sunday. I know it's last minute but the cruise was only booked the other day! So, is it too much to ask? I know you're mega busy. I think I posted on pg 143 or something. 
Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## milliepie

rachelm23 said:


> Hi there. I postedon your thread a few days ago and wondered how backed up u are? We leave next Sunday. I know it's last minute but the cruise was only booked the other day! So, is it too much to ask? I know you're mega busy. I think I posted on pg 143 or something.
> Thanks,
> Rachel
> 
> Quote = rachelm23;45976084]Hi Millie,
> can I get
> http://dc146.4shared.com/img/YG_K9IGT/s7/5Surfboards__3_.jpg
> with 5 surfboards and Dream Cruise Sept 2012
> Rachel
> Kevin
> Olivia
> Isabelle
> Taylor
> 
> And the deck chairs with the same names above and Disney Dream 2012 up top.
> http://dc436.4shared.com/img/OGURRhl0/s7/5beachchairs.jpg
> 
> Red Mickey head - Taylor
> http://dc408.4shared.com/img/AsraLly3/s7/redmh2.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday hat - Olivia
> http://dc161.4shared.com/img/MWV8bUxE/s7/Birthdaycakehatmh.jpg
> 
> Thanks soooo much!!!!!!
> Rachel



It's no problem.  Hope you have fun!


----------



## milliepie

sweet tooth12 said:


> I love so many of the designs on this thread and I can't seem to choose.  Just looking at them really makes my day fun.
> 
> I'm looking for something with Forever Friends.  My friend from middle school (we're now in our 60's) and I are on the Wonder on Sept 10th repositioning from Vancouver BC to LA with our only stop in SF.
> 
> She loves Tink and her name is Carole, I'd like Daisy and my name is Ele.  Any design with our two names and a couple characters would be great, if tink doesn't work then Minnie and Daisy would be fine.
> 
> 
> If possible could I have a design by Sept 7th, I leave home a couple days in advance of the cruise.
> 
> Thanks SO much for all the creativity you contribute, you are very generous and inspiring.  Ele



Here are a few options for you.


----------



## milliepie

Bravegirls said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I really don't know how to go about asking for magnet but here's our story! My family and I are going on our first EVER wdw holiday and Disney dream cruise starting thursday 6th sept!
> I have read soooo much about you and your amazing disigns that I thought I was ask you for some help! I went through your tutorial on adding text to blank magnets and after 3hrs I made two!!! hahaha!
> I was trying to find Disney disigns that had a Scottish theme to them but I could only find your mickey head one and it was too difficult for me to edit!
> I would sooo love it if you could send me a few different magnets (any disigns with Minnie or Alice) with the names Annie, Emma, Niamh and Abbie.
> I love the individual names with the characters coming through? Anything Scottish would be amazing with The Sharp Clan on it?!
> I really hope you're ok with how I'm asking for your help. I know people like me (totally computer illiterate!!) must drives you nuts!
> If you do decide to help me.....THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!
> emma x
> Love the chip n' dale nut jar.....awesome! Could you add this with Niamh in one and Abbie in another?! Love it Millie! Been looking at your disigns all night!



It's fine asking this way,  I'll see what I can get done for you.  Might not be able to get them all, but I'll sure try.


----------



## Bravegirls

milliepie said:
			
		

> It's fine asking this way,  I'll see what I can get done for you.  Might not be able to get them all, but I'll sure try.



Thank you so much! I can see how busy you are! Ex


----------



## milliepie

Belltanlydlvsmickey said:


> We are leaving to go on the Sept 7 Dream.  I am not rushing, but do you think that you will be able to get to these before then?  Thanks!



Sorry, the file names didn't go through.  I got these two, but the rest didn't work.  I think one is for Blueyes.  If you could post the file names as I have them named it will be easier for me to figure out.  It looks like you tried to post from your desktop?  If you can do that, I'll work to get them to you soon.  Thanks.


----------



## rachelm23

Thank you so much!


----------



## vwluvnrn

Hi Milliepie,
My family are going on our 1st cruise in October and wanted some help with magnets.

Can I get a life preserver with Minnie and Mickey peaking thru for the Disney Dream, October 18-21 2012, for The Cory Family

A surfboard beach scene with the Dream in the background with 
Troy - Mickey
Lynda - Minnie
Talon - Agent P
Sophia - Ariel 
Disney Dream, October 18-21, 2012, Our 1st Disney Cruise!

And if it is not too much Alpha fills

Troy - Mickey
Lynda - Minnie
Talon - Pirate Mickey
Sophia - Ariel

Thanks so much, I would be so grateful!
Lynda


----------



## janpluto

mom2twincesses said:


> I feel like an idiot for asking BUT, is there some way I could edit these images myself?! I feel horrible for asking you guys to make things for me when you've already been generous enough to share the blank files!



Here are the directions I used found on Milliepie's Blog using Microsoft word for our recent cruise:

http://milliepie.blogspot.com/2012/06/adding-text-to-picture-in-microsoft.html

And directions on how to do name fills:
http://milliepie.blogspot.com/2012/05/name-fills-in-microsoft-word-and.html

Hope they help you!


----------



## marciemouse

Milliepie,

I got a name fill for Isabel out of your 4shared or photobucket account, but I was wondering if you could do the name *Adelise* also? I think she would like one of the  basic Tinker Bell fills, not the cruise themed ones. I saw you have all the individual letters available, but I have no idea how to assemble them all into a name on the computer! If you'd rather give direction on how to do that, my husband could probably figure it out.

We sail on November 4th. Thanks so much!


----------



## nicoledcain

milliepie said:


> Sorry, the file names didn't go through.  I got these two, but the rest didn't work.  I think one is for Blueyes.  If you could post the file names as I have them named it will be easier for me to figure out.  It looks like you tried to post from your desktop?  If you can do that, I'll work to get them to you soon.  Thanks.





milliepie said:


> Sorry, the file names didn't go through.  I got these two, but the rest didn't work.  I think one is for Blueyes.  If you could post the file names as I have them named it will be easier for me to figure out.  It looks like you tried to post from your desktop?  If you can do that, I'll work to get them to you soon.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for what you have done already...
> 
> I would like the following
> 
> 1. http://www.4shared.com/photo/HPsrLKdf/3-4nightccmh.html?
> left ear 2012
> right ear Disney Dream
> 
> 2.http://www.4shared.com/photo/L0L2Ppg1/Abbie_mickey_text.html?
> I would like a name like this  for Shawn, Travis, Lydia, and Tanner
> 
> 3.http://www.4shared.com/photo/UuUUZRRO/Magic_glitter_moon_april_20-25.html?
> 
> left ear 2012
> right ear The Bell's
> Disney Dream at bottom
> 
> 4.I can not find the file ANYWHERE but I saw a Mickey Head with the Georgia football field in it with mickey/minnie cheerleader football player in right ear and Georgia G in left ear...I was curious if there was any way for you to do a Gamecock one like that because I could have sworn that I had seen it.  THANKS!!!


----------



## Blueyes87

nicoledcain said:


> I would like the following
> 
> 1. http://www.4shared.com/photo/HPsrLKdf/3-4nightccmh.html?
> left ear 2012
> right ear Disney Dream
> 
> 2.http://www.4shared.com/photo/L0L2Ppg1/Abbie_mickey_text.html?
> I would like a name like this  for Shawn, Travis, Lydia, and Tanner
> 
> 3.http://www.4shared.com/photo/UuUUZRRO/Magic_glitter_moon_april_20-25.html?
> 
> left ear 2012
> right ear The Bell's
> Disney Dream at bottom
> 
> 4.*I can not find the file ANYWHERE but I saw a Mickey Head with the Georgia football field in it with mickey/minnie cheerleader football player in right ear and Georgia G in left ear...I was curious if there was any way for you to do a Gamecock one like that because I could have sworn that I had seen it*.  THANKS!!!



This one is actually mine and I have 2 different gamecock ones.


----------



## Blueyes87

Bravegirls said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I really don't know how to go about asking for magnet but here's our story! My family and I are going on our first EVER wdw holiday and Disney dream cruise starting thursday 6th sept!
> I have read soooo much about you and your amazing disigns that I thought I was ask you for some help! I went through your tutorial on adding text to blank magnets and after 3hrs I made two!!! hahaha!
> I was trying to find Disney disigns that had a Scottish theme to them but I could only find your mickey head one and it was too difficult for me to edit!
> I would sooo love it if you could send me a few different magnets (any disigns with Minnie or Alice) with the names Annie, Emma, Niamh and Abbie.
> I love the individual names with the characters coming through? Anything Scottish would be amazing with The Sharp Clan on it?!
> I really hope you're ok with how I'm asking for your help. I know people like me (totally computer illiterate!!) must drives you nuts!
> If you do decide to help me.....THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!
> emma x
> *Love the chip n' dale nut jar.....awesome! Could you add this with Niamh in one and Abbie in another?*! Love it Millie! Been looking at your disigns all night!



This one is actually also mine.


----------



## Bravegirls

Blueyes87 said:


> This one is actually also mine.



Awesome.......thank you!!!


----------



## sweet tooth12

Milliepie, 
These are so perfect, I won't choose one, I'll use all three.  You are a terrific person and speedy responder too.  Thanks a million.  Ele




milliepie said:


> Here are a few options for you.


----------



## AmanduhAnn

Don't worry about mine.  I was able to make something myself. Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## Blueyes87

dclwonderprincess said:


> Blueyes87 do you have any house divided designed? My DF is an OSU alum & I'm an OU alum. We're getting married on the Wonder in May 2013 and it would be cute to have something house divided on our door. His name is Terin & mine is Amber. Thanks



Ok so how's this one?


----------



## Spoonces

Hey Milliepie,
I was just wondering if you were anywhere near page 117 yet?  I have post #1750 but we are packing up now for our cruise this Saturday and I didn't want you to volunteer your time for us if we aren't going to use them because we're gone already.  Maybe I will have more notice and be able to hit you up next time.    I know you have been swamped and I don't want to pressure.   Peace and thank you so much for all you do for the Disers!


----------



## dclwonderprincess

It looks great, thanks!


----------



## Georgia3

Can you make this Bama one for my family?
The Benedict's
thanks!
http://www.4shared.com/photo/69qHXdvO/UAlaMHholders.html


----------



## GBChicinMaine

Blueyes87 said:


> Ok so how's this one?



Blue eyes!!!  That is AMAZING.  My DH and I are HUGE NFL fans.  Unfortunately, we're fans of different teams.  To make it EXTRA unfortunate...those teams are playing each other WHILE WE'RE ON OUR CRUISE!!  

I'm a Packers fan (Christi) and my DH (Reid) is a Giants fan.  We're on the 11/24 Western Fantasy cruise, and our teams play each other Sunday night the 25th.  (Yes, we have the late seating.  Yes, we plan on eating quickly and racing to O'Gill's in our formal attire to watch the game.   )

I would LOVE to have this as a magnet for our door!  It's a riot and something he (and the rest of our family) would TRULY appreciate.  Thank you in advance for all of your creative genius!  

And, not to come across as completely greedy...but would you also be able to make a nut jar with the names Rick and Erica on it?


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

Milliepie-

Can you tell me if how I have listed the magnets I would like (on p. 145) is satisfactory?  Do I need to list them by the webpag URL?


----------



## erk711

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> This one is actually also mine.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/45Gjr4IP/chipanddalejarniamh.html?refurl=d1forum http://www.4shared.com/photo/P1IBWyxX/chipanddalejarabbie.html?refurl=d1forum



Oh I must absolutely have one of these nut jars  as "nuts" is part of our family name and used as part of a nickname....lovingly I'm sure 

Would it be possible to get one each for Liz and Vern and then also a combined one with both our names? Thanks so much!!


----------



## jules4172

Hi,

I was looking for license plates magnets. Does anyone know which DISigners does that or maybe point me to the right thread? Thanks so much. Millipie - do you do license plates?


----------



## jilljill

jules4172 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking for license plates magnets. Does anyone know which DISigners does that or maybe point me to the right thread? Thanks so much. Millipie - do you do license plates?



Have you looked thru milliepie's shared files that are linked in her signature?
I did a search on this thread, yes the search did work for this, and found one she did on page 89 post #1330.


----------



## milliepie

Spoonces said:


> Hey Milliepie,
> I was just wondering if you were anywhere near page 117 yet?  I have post #1750 but we are packing up now for our cruise this Saturday and I didn't want you to volunteer your time for us if we aren't going to use them because we're gone already.  Maybe I will have more notice and be able to hit you up next time.    I know you have been swamped and I don't want to pressure.   Peace and thank you so much for all you do for the Disers!



My Tron inspired cruise theme.  LOL.  Hope it's ok.


----------



## milliepie

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> Can you tell me if how I have listed the magnets I would like (on p. 145) is satisfactory?  Do I need to list them by the webpag URL?



You listed them perfectly.  I'm good to go as long as I have the file name or good description of the design.  The dates on one says Aug 2012, is that right or is it 2013?  Just checking.


----------



## milliepie

Bravegirls said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I really don't know how to go about asking for magnet but here's our story! My family and I are going on our first EVER wdw holiday and Disney dream cruise starting thursday 6th sept!
> I have read soooo much about you and your amazing disigns that I thought I was ask you for some help! I went through your tutorial on adding text to blank magnets and after 3hrs I made two!!! hahaha!
> I was trying to find Disney disigns that had a Scottish theme to them but I could only find your mickey head one and it was too difficult for me to edit!
> I would sooo love it if you could send me a few different magnets (any disigns with Minnie or Alice) with the names Annie, Emma, Niamh and Abbie.
> I love the individual names with the characters coming through? Anything Scottish would be amazing with The Sharp Clan on it?!
> I really hope you're ok with how I'm asking for your help. I know people like me (totally computer illiterate!!) must drives you nuts!
> If you do decide to help me.....THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!
> emma x
> Love the chip n' dale nut jar.....awesome! Could you add this with Niamh in one and Abbie in another?! Love it Millie! Been looking at your disigns all night!



I'm going to get a couple more done, but wanted to post this one for now.  I'll post here when done.


----------



## tweetybabee

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! They look great!


----------



## Spoonces

milliepie said:


> My Tron inspired cruise theme.  LOL.  Hope it's ok.




My goodness, thank you so so much, I will print these right off, you are a gem!


----------



## labdogs42

Just curious what page of requests you are on now, Millie.  I don't think I saw mine yet, but I know you are getting close.  Thanks for all the hard work you do!


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

milliepie said:


> You listed them perfectly.  I'm good to go as long as I have the file name or good description of the design.  The dates on one says Aug 2012, is that right or is it 2013?  Just checking.



The 2012 date is correct.  thanks for checking!!


----------



## danabee611

I have spent the past hour or so browsing your awesome Jake and the Neverland Pirate designs. I found one with one of my sons name on it. I was trying to find a blank one like Brayden neverland pirate.jpg
so I can put my other sons name on it myself. Do you still have one? His name is Braeden so it's not spelled like you have it. Thank you for your help! Your work is amazing.


----------



## Princess Bette

Blueyes87 said:


> Here you are



Thank you so much!  These are great!!


----------



## Soon2beMrs.

Hi everyone! We aren't cursing until may 2013 but I can't wait!!! My son will be 2 1/2 when we sail and I want to do something special for him on our door!!! 
Any ideas? He loves all things Mickey mouse!!! His name is Wyatt Avery 

Thanks in advance


----------



## milliepie

labdogs42 said:


> Just curious what page of requests you are on now, Millie.  I don't think I saw mine yet, but I know you are getting close.  Thanks for all the hard work you do!



I am on Page 95.   Your's is actually the next one I'm working on.


----------



## LiseG

*Hi milliepie,*

Our West Coast "Pixar" cruise is coming up fast 9-30... 
and you're getting close to my life preserver request on page 122....
the race is on 



LiseG said:


> Love these... any chance you could do a set for *Disney Wonder 2012*? I think a lot of us would enjoy them



Thank you,

Lise


----------



## Tigger1313

LiseG said:


> *Hi milliepie,*
> 
> Our West Coast "Pixar" cruise is coming up fast 9-30...
> and you're getting close to my life preserver request on page 122....
> the race is on
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lise



The 2012 preserver with Mickey and Minnie is already in Milliepie's phonebucket under life preservers


----------



## emily1996

hi millipie,
our family will be cruising thangsgiving 2012 and we're so excited! we were wondering if you could customize a couple things for us.

1. deck chairs - Christine, Emily, and Kayla with the life preserver saying disney magic 2012
2. surfboards - donald(Emily), goofy(Mom), and mickey(Kayla)
3. kangeroo and roo porthole- Mom 
4. phineas and ferb mickey head- one ear, Emily, and one ear, Kayla
5. Piglet porthole - Kayla
6. stitch life preserver - the Le family
7. tweedle dee and dum porthole - Emily
8. the name Christine with tinkerbell fill in

thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

Request deleted


----------



## Ptwolfman

Tigger1313 said:
			
		

> The 2012 preserver with Mickey and Minnie is already in Milliepie's phonebucket under life preservers



Is there a link to the phone bucket?


----------



## jilljill

Ptwolfman said:


> Is there a link to the phone bucket?



Look at milliepie's signature for a link to her photobucket account.


----------



## Bravegirls

milliepie said:
			
		

> I'm going to get a couple more done, but wanted to post this one for now.  I'll post here when done.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...Q R S T/?action=view&current=Sharpclanmhs.png



OMG thats the cutest thing EVER!! Thank you petal! Love it!!!!


----------



## nicoledcain

Blueyes87 said:


> This one is actually mine and I have 2 different gamecock ones.



Thank you for the Gamecock ones


----------



## nicoledcain

nicoledcain said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the file names didn't go through.  I got these two, but the rest didn't work.  I think one is for Blueyes.  If you could post the file names as I have them named it will be easier for me to figure out.  It looks like you tried to post from your desktop?  If you can do that, I'll work to get them to you soon.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for what you have done already...
> 
> I would like the following
> 
> 1. http://www.4shared.com/photo/HPsrLKdf/3-4nightccmh.html?
> left ear 2012
> right ear Disney Dream
> 
> 2.http://www.4shared.com/photo/L0L2Ppg1/Abbie_mickey_text.html?
> I would like a name like this  for Shawn, Travis, Lydia, and Tanner
> 
> 3.http://www.4shared.com/photo/UuUUZRRO/Magic_glitter_moon_april_20-25.html?
> 
> left ear 2012
> right ear The Bell's
> Disney Dream at bottom
> 
> 4.I can not find the file ANYWHERE but I saw a Mickey Head with the Georgia football field in it with mickey/minnie cheerleader football player in right ear and Georgia G in left ear...I was curious if there was any way for you to do a Gamecock one like that because I could have sworn that I had seen it.  THANKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving on Thursday to go on this cruise...I originally asked for these designs under my name belltanlydlvsmickey, however, it would not let me post links so I am now under my sisters name and was wondering if you may be able to get to these by tomorrow?  If not, I completely understand.  Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LiseG

Tigger1313 said:


> The 2012 preserver with Mickey and Minnie is already in Milliepie's phonebucket under life preservers



Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Tigger1313 said:


> The 2012 preserver with Mickey and Minnie is already in Milliepie's phonebucket under life preservers



Yes, thank you.    I also just added the Mickey ear preserver.


----------



## milliepie

nicoledcain said:


> nicoledcain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving on Thursday to go on this cruise...I originally asked for these designs under my name belltanlydlvsmickey, however, it would not let me post links so I am now under my sisters name and was wondering if you may be able to get to these by tomorrow?  If not, I completely understand.  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get the names done tomorrow morning.  Here are these.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Bravegirls said:


> OMG thats the cutest thing EVER!! Thank you petal! Love it!!!!



Glad you like it.  I added some Alice tags to that post as well.  Letting you know so you don't miss them.


----------



## LiseG

milliepie said:


> Yes, thank you.    I also just added the Mickey ear preserver.



Love it! Thank you!


----------



## jules4172

Hi Milliepie,
It's been awhile since I've requested any designs. We're heading back on the Magic this Thanksgiving and was hoping you can do these requests for us.

1. I know you don't do license plates (or maybe you do) but if you're able, can you do these- License plates with NOV on left upper corner and 2012 right upper corner, in between is Disney Magic and on bottom is TEXAS:
Kayla  - Stitch
Christine - Minnie
Emily - Monsters Inc.
Grace - CLub Penguin Puffle Ball (green color) if you can't find this, you can substiture Tinkerbell
Abby - Club Penguin Puffle Ball (blue) - substitute with Nemo
Huy - Dallas Cowboys
Hoang - A&M Aggie (or Aggie if can't fit)
Belle - Chip n Dale
Julie - Little Mermaid



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bravegirls

milliepie said:
			
		

> Glad you like it.  I added some Alice tags to that post as well.  Letting you know so you don't miss them.



Thank you soooo much for the images...they are perfect! It's a very altruistic thing you're doing here, I don't know how u cope)
Thank you again...love them!xxx


----------



## labdogs42

milliepie said:


> I am on Page 95.   Your's is actually the next one I'm working on.



Oh, cool!  I thought you were probably getting close and I wanted to make sure I didn't miss mine!  I check the thread all the time, but with my luck I'd miss checking it the day my stuff went up!  Thanks again!


----------



## Diane71969

Diane71969 said:


> Milliepie
> 
> Thank you sooo sooo much!
> 
> Could I please some more name fills?
> 
> Diane like the Kaylee one with Miss Piggy name fill
> 
> Ashley with One Direction name fill
> 
> The Disney Fantasy Name Fill (like the Lisa Disney Magic name fill):
> Diane
> Larry
> Lisa
> Bryan
> Ashley
> Kyle
> 
> Thanks sooo much!



Just checking the status to make sure I didn't miss this post?  Requested Post #1585 on 7/21.  If I missed it can you please PM Me and repost?  If you haven't gotten to it yet I understand.

Thanks so much!
Diane


----------



## Diane71969

Diane71969 said:


> Can you please report these?  I was not able to download them and now they are gone it's just a Red X
> 
> Thank you and SORRY!!!
> Diane



Just checking the status to make sure I didn't miss this post?  Requested Post #1829 on 8/6.  If I missed it can you please PM Me and repost?  If you haven't gotten to it yet I understand.

Thanks so much!
Diane


----------



## Diane71969

Diane71969 said:


> Can I please get 2 of the per Photo Bucket - RonBarrieFantasyCaribbean Magnets (Fantasy in background and this wording written in the sand with the castle)
> 
> Wording should be:
> 
> Eastern Caribbean
> The Guessfelds
> July 27 - August 3
> 2013
> 
> Eastern Caribbean
> The Roberts
> July 27 - August 3
> 2013



Just checking what post you are on so I dont miss these being posted for me.


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

Milliepie, 

I saw that you said you were up to requests on page 95..i posted on page 91 and 109 but must have missed your posts for the page 91 even tho i try to check everyday! Would you be able to send them to me? the original request from page 91 was: 

Hi Milliepie, 

we are heading on the Fantasy on December 8th and was wondering if i could put a few requests in.. 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/X4R0McL..._beach_ch.html

could you do 4 of these for me? each with December 2012 on it and then:
one with Sue (minnie) and Fred (mickey)
another with Val (minnie) and Mark (mickey)
a third with Debbie (minnie)
and the fourth with Wallis (minnie) and Leo (mickey)

http://www.4shared.com/photo/U3Kmyal..._porthole.html

and then 4 of these?? 
- the deCandia Family
- the Berkowitz Family
- the Coppola Family
and - the Schlackman Family 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/u...yMay262012.jpg

can you have it say December 8 2012

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/u...homedonald.jpg

can it say : we aren't going home Western Caribbean disney fantasy december 8-15 2012

thanks so much in advance!!! 

Again thanks so much for what you do.


----------



## Disneyfun4all

Hi Millipie,

Just wondering if you could possibly create a name fill with the Disney cruise line characters for KEITH.

I was able to find the other names I needed on your 4shared site.

Thank you so much for all your hard work! We really appreciate it!

Stephanie.


----------



## stalbertsteve

Hi
We are sailing on the Fantasy later this fall.  Have you ever created anything with a bit of Canadian flare added?  Thanks, Steve


----------



## milliepie

Addicted to Dopey said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I saw that you said you were up to requests on page 95..i posted on page 91 and 109 but must have missed your posts for the page 91 even tho i try to check everyday! Would you be able to send them to me? the original request from page 91 was:
> 
> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> we are heading on the Fantasy on December 8th and was wondering if i could put a few requests in..
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/X4R0McL..._beach_ch.html
> 
> could you do 4 of these for me? each with December 2012 on it and then:
> one with Sue (minnie) and Fred (mickey)
> another with Val (minnie) and Mark (mickey)
> a third with Debbie (minnie)
> and the fourth with Wallis (minnie) and Leo (mickey)
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/U3Kmyal..._porthole.html
> 
> and then 4 of these??
> - the deCandia Family
> - the Berkowitz Family
> - the Coppola Family
> and - the Schlackman Family
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/u...yMay262012.jpg
> 
> can you have it say December 8 2012
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/u...homedonald.jpg
> 
> can it say : we aren't going home Western Caribbean disney fantasy december 8-15 2012
> 
> thanks so much in advance!!!
> 
> Again thanks so much for what you do.



I posted them here: 

http://www.www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45980737&postcount=2134

I think I got them all, but if I forgot any please let me know.


----------



## tjmlc2006

Does anyone know where there are free printable personalized door magnets where you can spell out the kids names with disney characters?


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> nicoledcain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get the names done tomorrow morning.  Here are these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the names.
Click to expand...


----------



## jilljill

tjmlc2006 said:


> Does anyone know where there are free printable personalized door magnets where you can spell out the kids names with disney characters?



Just post your request on this thread and you'll be good to go.


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> Just checking the status to make sure I didn't miss this post?  Requested Post #1585 on 7/21.  If I missed it can you please PM Me and repost?  If you haven't gotten to it yet I understand.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Diane



I'm pretty sure I posted these, but I couldn't find them doing a search.  I think that was all of them right?  I know you had a few posts with requests so let me know if I missed any of them.


----------



## milliepie

labdogs42 said:


> And could I get this one with the Dream August 25 - 29, 2013
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../DCL Mickey heads/Postefamilyfantasybowmh.png
> 
> This one Dream and 2013 (with the mickey ear 0) http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/Portholes/Rodriguezfamilypreserver.jpg
> 
> And something like this with Celebrating 15 Years Jessica & Scott, but with Mickey and Minnie or some other character couple, not prince and
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...equests/Cruise/Preservers/JudyRayporthole.png
> 
> and this one with Castaway Cay 2013 : http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/PhineasandFerb1dayofsummervacation.jpg
> 
> Boarding Passes :  Dream, Jessica (with Happy Birthday at the bottom)  Scott (with First Cruise at bottome), and AJ (with First Cruise at the bottom)
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...arding Passes/DorothyFrankBrendaboarding2.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## labdogs42

milliepie said:


> Here are your completed requests.



Love them, love them, love them!!!   Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## milliepie

twokats said:


> Millipie,
> In your 4-shared account you have a design named Panama Canal itinerary Jan 6-21.
> 
> We are on the Sept 14-28, 2013 Panama Canal Repo from Los Angeles to Galveston.
> 
> It will include Los Angeles, California; Cabo San Lucas, Mexico; Puerto Vallarta, Mexico; Panama Canal; Cartagena, Colombia; Cozumel, Mexico; Galveston, Texas.
> 
> Do you think you can do something similar?  Thank you for all you do for us!



Can't remember if I posted this yet.


----------



## milliepie

Fluffypants said:


> Hi Again Milliepie!  I have another request for one of your* Magical *DISsigns!
> 
> Would you please make this one:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/PcLl95Uz/Kevin_Kristin_sunset_beach_wal.html
> 
> Personalized with the names Jessie & Keith (no date)?
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your hard work!!!



Sorry if some of these are repeats, I can't remember if I posted them yet.  









patches4me said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I please ask for this same design, also no date, but with our names,
> Jo Ann & Ray?
> 
> Thanks so much.  You are awesome to do this for us.
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

milliepie said:


> I posted them here:
> 
> http://www.www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45980737&postcount=2134
> 
> I think I got them all, but if I forgot any please let me know.



thanks so much! i totally missed that post!


----------



## argomANIA

millipie, when you get the chance, I'd appreciate some designs.

A Mickey head with maybe this logo and a canada flag. 





Then something else of your choosing. Our names are Ania & Matt Kraguljac. Cruising on the Dream Sept 20, 2012. 


Thank you!


----------



## twokats

milliepie said:


> Can't remember if I posted this yet.



Thanks, Milliepie.  This is the first I have seen it and again "You did good!!!"


----------



## Erineliza38

milliepie said:


> Here you go.


These are fabulous. If you could have seen the look on my kids faces when I just showed them. Thank you so much!!


----------



## jacksfirstcruise

Dear Milliepie!!  You are so generous to bring so much happiness to so many people!!!  I wish I was half as talented as you!!

We are heading on our first Disney Cruise on the Fantasy on October 13-20, 2012 to the Western Caribbean and during the cruise, our son Jack will be turning 2 years old!  I am hoping for some magnet designs for our door that we can have as keepsakes of this big day and also some with just our family name on them that we will be able to use again for our next Disney Cruise (which I know we will be booking while on this one!).

Our names are: Sarah, Chris & Jack
Family name is Brennick
Jack's Birthday Cruise

All of your designs are amazing so whatever you can do for us would be appreciated!!  I am sorry for the short notice but just learning about all ins and outs of a Disney Cruise and Disboards!


----------



## poohbear926

I know your busy but i was just wondering if at least the birthday magnets will be done in time. We leave in 10 days i would love to have them by then. and for the wedding ones we leave October 10th to head down there since we're driving. Thank you so much. i appriciate it.


----------



## CCMilan

Hi Millipie,

Only just found your Creative DISigns forum with the Jake and the Neverland Pirates invites etc, and was gutted to find out you are no longer monitoring that forum. It's our sons 1st birthday in a few weeks and we were hoping you would be able to find the time to do some invites & cake topper for him.

His name is Alfie and he will be 1 on the 12th October. We will understand if you are unable to do them, but it would be much appreciated if you could.


----------



## milliepie

LittleGirlGrey said:


> Hi! I just found your thread. Are you still doing names with Disney Characters in them? If so, can I request a few? Just 4.
> 
> Just in case you're okay with...
> 
> Diane - With Sleeping Beauty pics *three fairies, the queen, the prince, the dragon...Sleeping Beauty. Etc*
> 
> Lesley - Ariel pics....or even pics from Once Upon a Time *the new show on ABC, that would be AWESOME*
> 
> Lexxie - Mulan characters
> 
> Jackson - Monster's Inc. Characters....
> 
> 
> 
> If you're to busy I totally understand.



Here are your names.


----------



## milliepie

poohbear926 said:


> I know your busy but i was just wondering if at least the birthday magnets will be done in time. We leave in 10 days i would love to have them by then. and for the wedding ones we leave October 10th to head down there since we're driving. Thank you so much. i appriciate it.



So sorry, I had them done, I just forgot to post them.  
I will do some for your girls as well, and get another wedding one.  Be back.  I'll try not to forget this time.  

















Here are some I did for you a couple of years ago, just in case you wanted to use them again.  







And a couple of generic ones.  










The wedding ones I posted before.


----------



## MermaidMeaghan

Hey Milliepie, I know you are super super busy with hundreds of request and I just wanted to know if you were able to get to mine before I leave. The cruise is next Saturday September 15th and my mom borrowed her laminator from work so I don't want to keep it too long. My post is on page 108 #1606. Here the copy. If you are able to I completely understand just will let my mom know to take back the machine. Thanks so much for all you do!


*"I knew it! My mom & dad just did the Hawaiian cruise and my mom came home raving about everyones custom made stateroom doors. She took lots of pictures to show me and I said to her " there must be some underground Disney board" and I was right! Going through all the previous threads the images are amazing!!! I was curious to see if I can get some images done for my husband and I's 1st wedding anniversary cruise, Sept.15-22nd, 2012 on the Fantasy. I wanted to see if I can get a mickey head with one circle with the Fantasy, one circle with a wedding photo of Ariel and Prince Eric (my favorite), and the last circle with '1st wedding anniversary'. Then the name tags ( like the crew) one with 'Meaghan' and then one with ' Eric'. And then lastly if its no too much, an image with a Disney tropical beachy theme with ' The Westenberger's 'and the sailing date September 15- 22, 2012. If anyone could do that, that would be awesome. I would love to learn how you make them so I can start helping out if I could. Thanks so much in advance!

50 days till our cruise on the Fantasy and we cant wait! "*

P.S. IF and only If you are able to could you also do a nametag for "Cathy"

 9 more days!!!


----------



## milliepie

MermaidMeaghan said:


> Hey Milliepie, I know you are super super busy with hundreds of request and I just wanted to know if you were able to get to mine before I leave. The cruise is next Saturday September 15th and my mom borrowed her laminator from work so I don't want to keep it too long. My post is on page 108 #1606. Here the copy. If you are able to I completely understand just will let my mom know to take back the machine. Thanks so much for all you do!
> 
> 
> *"I knew it! My mom & dad just did the Hawaiian cruise and my mom came home raving about everyones custom made stateroom doors. She took lots of pictures to show me and I said to her " there must be some underground Disney board" and I was right! Going through all the previous threads the images are amazing!!! I was curious to see if I can get some images done for my husband and I's 1st wedding anniversary cruise, Sept.15-22nd, 2012 on the Fantasy. I wanted to see if I can get a mickey head with one circle with the Fantasy, one circle with a wedding photo of Ariel and Prince Eric (my favorite), and the last circle with '1st wedding anniversary'. Then the name tags ( like the crew) one with 'Meaghan' and then one with ' Eric'. And then lastly if its no too much, an image with a Disney tropical beachy theme with ' The Westenberger's 'and the sailing date September 15- 22, 2012. If anyone could do that, that would be awesome. I would love to learn how you make them so I can start helping out if I could. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 50 days till our cruise on the Fantasy and we cant wait! "*
> 
> P.S. IF and only If you are able to could you also do a nametag for "Cathy"
> 
> 9 more days!!!



Sorry it's taking me so long to get to requests.    

I'll do them for you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Southernmickey

Milliepie 

My wife and I are going on our first cruise in October.  Well also swing by WDW for a few days.  Please help us celebrate with the following DISign.  Thanks in advance for your creative talent and contribution.

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Deck Chairs/beachdeckmm.jpg
With Joe on the Mickey chair and Liz on the Minnie chair.  Were going on the Dream, October 21-25, 2012


http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Fab5porthole.jpg
With Dream 2012 and Joe and Liz

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Minniemouseporthole.jpg
With Liz

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/MickeyMouseporthole.jpg
With Joe

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/Dream/DuhaimeFamilydreamcruise2012.jpg
With family name of Sherrer and Cruise date on the Dream of October 21, 2012

Two surfboards (Mickey and Millie) with Joe and Liz and Dream 2012

THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## poohbear926

milliepie said:


> So sorry, I had them done, I just forgot to post them.
> I will do some for your girls as well, and get another wedding one.  Be back.  I'll try not to forget this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for you a couple of years ago, just in case you wanted to use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of generic ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding ones I posted before.



Its ok thank you soooooo much. They are AWESOME!!!! i love them all. Cant wait to use them. I didnt even know about the other two ones that you found from a few years ago.. AMAZING!  Thank You Thank You Thank You!!!!


----------



## MermaidMeaghan

No biggie!! I realized I made a typo and it made it completely different than what I meant to say lol!! If you are unable to its no big deal at all! There are way more important things than a silly magnet. You are a wonderful and extremely organized person. I was able to print out some of the ones from your pages and my family is loving them. Thanks for making it even more exciting...which I don't know how that's possible!  Is there anything I can get you from the cruise as a "than you"? I'm big on thank you's so if there is a little something I can get you I'd love to get it for you for your kind gestures!  I can't wait to see them !!!!!


----------



## minniescout

Milliepie,
I have been trying to check daily to see where you are on requests but it has been a busy work week.  I dont know for sure where you are at and even hate to ask.  Mine is on page 144 #2155.  If you are no where near there, I totally understand as you look VERY BUSY with requests.  We depart on Sept. 28 for our cruise so just wanted to 'check in'.  Thanks for all you do!
Minniescout


----------



## lizavance

Hi Milliepie! 
I'm sure you are crazy busy but I was wondering if there was any chance you might get to my request #1902 on page 127. We leave next weekend on the Pixar/Disney California Coastal and I'm trying to get my projects done. If you don't have time for my request I totally understand - I just need to make something since my DH who made fun of the magnets when I was making them last cruise - now wants to know what I'm making for this trip?! Go figure!
Thank you so much for all the pixie dust you add to our vacations!


----------



## mommymade

You can skip, i figured it out from your awesomeness links!.        Mine were julia name fill and then beavh chair i think. Ty ty


----------



## Tabologist

Blueyes87 said:


> and this is for nursesami...I think this is what you wanted



Blueeyes!!!   Love this.  If you have time and wouldn't mind creating one for my family I would love a Detroit Lions Football and/or Detroit Trigers baseball one with "BUCKNAM Family" and "BAKKER family" family on it.   Thanks so much - you're so creative and generous!!


----------



## LILILOHORA

Milliepie,

I need your help,please! Beach chairs with names: David,Michele,Schafer and Ella and a Disney Fantasy one with the last name Summers: October 2012.
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

Blueyes87 said:


> This one was for berlys.  I believe at least think this was for me.



Could I get one of these with Lexi please??  Thanks so much!!  Could I also get this one for Fantasy March 2013 Western?  Thanks again!  You  make our door look great!!
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...heads/?action=view&current=MagicOct2012mh.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

Milliepie, could I get this one with two pink deck chairs for the Fantasy with Christina and Alexis on the chairs please?  Also one of these for Fantasy March 2013 Western.  
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...heads/?action=view&current=MagicOct2012mh.jpg
Thanks so much!  You are fantastic!!!
http://www.4shared.com/photo/9XbKU7tW/jason_krista_ann_kate_beach_ch.html


----------



## milliepie

MermaidMeaghan said:


> No biggie!! I realized I made a typo and it made it completely different than what I meant to say lol!! If you are unable to its no big deal at all! There are way more important things than a silly magnet. You are a wonderful and extremely organized person. I was able to print out some of the ones from your pages and my family is loving them. Thanks for making it even more exciting...which I don't know how that's possible!  Is there anything I can get you from the cruise as a "than you"? I'm big on thank you's so if there is a little something I can get you I'd love to get it for you for your kind gestures!  I can't wait to see them !!!!!



Thank you is all I need!    I hope you have a fabulous time.


----------



## love280mickey

Hello Millie,

knowing how busy you are with your fab dis-signs, just thought I would give you plenty of lead time!  Looking for these for my Spring Break 2013 cruise:

http://www.4shared.com/photo/C-noAAIE/Harry_Judy_Asia_beach_chairs.html
Mickey Chair: Dave, Minnie Chair: Laurie, please change to Lilo Chair:  Diana
Disney Fantasy Spring Break 2013 (at bottom: The Jasany's)

http://www.4shared.com/photo/gLktXkyB/mickey_minnie_porthole.html
if you can:  Happy 13th Birthday, Diana...if there's room somehow: April 6, 2013

http://www.4shared.com/photo/yN4NtKY8/Chip_and_Dale_easter_2.html
Disney Fantasy in one ear, The Jasany's in the other ear

http://www.4shared.com/photo/BQgnF0Jd/disney_cruise_line_wonder_tag.html
Do you have this one for Disney Fantasy?  I'd like one each for Dave, Laurie, Diana

http://www.4shared.com/photo/br069KKn/JournalCoverPage1.html
The Jasany's
Cruising the Fantasy, March 30 - April 6, 2013

http://www.4shared.com/photo/sjjac82-/aDCLwrapperblank.html
is there a way to personalize these? such as: Enjoy your Fantasy Cruise!
The Jasany's, Dave, Laurie & Diana

http://www.4shared.com/photo/hWoEStvQ/katelyn_magical_night.html
Mentions "Fantasy" with name of Diana

can I also get a Mickey Head with the Fantasy Western Caribbean sailing from Port Canaveral to Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cancun and Castaway Cay?  Personalize any way you can, ship or family names and same dates as above?

Do you do the DCL License Plate with Captain Mickey?  If so, one for Diana - please?

Thank you SO much in advance for ANY of the designs you can do.  Please use your artistic license wherever you see fit.  Celebrating my daughter's 13th birthday on the cruise and she will be thrilled!  We certainly all appreciate your hard work and dedication, especially those of us who are not good with graphics at all - like me!  

I'll keep checking back to see how far along you are.   thanks again!


----------



## Southernmickey

Just saw another couple of DISigns that we would really like.  Please ...

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ove and Romance/BrianLindsayhoneymoonmoon.jpg

With the names Joe and Liz
And ... Anniversary Cruise
October 21-15, 2012
On the Dream

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...requests/Cruise/Fantasy/Westernbergerpals.jpg
With the Dream, October 21-25, 2012
And The Sherrer's

Thanks!


----------



## MermaidMeaghan

Milliepie! *They are fantastic*!!! I know what I'll be doing all day tomorrow. Thanks for everything. Bring on the cruise!!


----------



## kkmauch

Hi Millie
Could I please get the cruise line name tags with the names below. And also please one of the beach chairs as described below? Thank you!

Name tags:
Wendy
Kassie
Aniki
Avery

Beach chairs: Fantasy
Mickey-Wendy
Minnie-Kassie
Goofy-Aniki
Donald-Avery

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

LittleGirlGrey said:


> Okay, I don't mean to be greedy but can I ask for one other TINY thing?
> 
> *A porthole picture with Lilo and Stitch in it with it saying:
> 
> Hawaii 2012*
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can pay you for the 5 pictures I've requested? I mean you do such amazing work and I don't want to take advantage of you! You have major Karma points btw! :-D



Lol, thanks.  I enjoy good Karma.  

Here are Lilo and Stitch.  Made two because I couldn't choose which one I liked better, so I'll let you choose.


----------



## gatzsd

Hi Milliepie,
I know you are crazy busy and being overwhelmed with requests, but wanted to just check in on what page/post you are currently at?  We leave in 10 days and am just trying to get my ducks all in a row - I just need one magnet.  I am post 1717 on page 115, A license plate with either Mickey or Pluto with the name Cohen on it.  

Thank you for all that you do!!!!!!!!!!
Stacie


----------



## illinois2disney

I see Milliepie has been on line today so I will go ahead and ask. Is there any way that you can add the name Keira (with an a) to your name files on the 4shared site.  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## milliepie

illinois2disney said:


> I see Milliepie has been on line today so I will go ahead and ask. Is there any way that you can add the name Keira (with an a) to your name files on the 4shared site.  It would be greatly appreciated.



I can, but I need to know some more information on what kind of name you would like.  Thanks.


----------



## Imedley200

Milliepie - when you get a chance, can you make a Mickey head as the Texas flag? Thanks for doing this - your designs are awesome!


----------



## milliepie

gatzsd said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I know you are crazy busy and being overwhelmed with requests, but wanted to just check in on what page/post you are currently at?  We leave in 10 days and am just trying to get my ducks all in a row - I just need one magnet.  I am post 1717 on page 115, A license plate with either Mickey or Pluto with the name Cohen on it.
> 
> Thank you for all that you do!!!!!!!!!!
> Stacie



No problem.


----------



## MREBERT1978

hi millipie,
i was just checking to see where you were on the designs my post is # 1593 and #1594 i was just checking to see if you could get to this one we leave on september 19 and would love to add this to my door magnets love your work thanks a lot for all you do your work is awesome!!


----------



## milliepie

Imedley200 said:


> Milliepie - when you get a chance, can you make a Mickey head as the Texas flag? Thanks for doing this - your designs are awesome!



Here you go.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Hi Millie -

No requests, just wanted to say hello and see if you have made a complete recovery.  You have really been swamped with requests!!  Just make sure to take care of yourself!      Hope you had a great summer, and all the best!

Mindy


----------



## gatzsd

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Wow Thank You so much!!!!!  Now our new little addition can be part of our magnet family


----------



## blessedisneymomx3

Hi there!!!  Just wanted to thank you again for the designs you did for me a couple months back.  We are almost at our 60 day mark and I'm trying to get everything together for everyone.  Was wondering if you had anything that might have Indiana Jones on it, even a hat or whip, something like that for a port hole or mickey head, I'll take pretty much anything you might have 

Was also looking for a NY Giants mickey head, with the name Lorene listed in it.

Thanks again, I can't wait to see what you come up with, love the designs!!

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## illinois2disney

Thank you. I would like the princess fill like the kayleeprincessfill.jpg.  Kaylee is Keira's sister and I was thrilled to find her name already in the files. Her name is Keira. Thanks, Barb


----------



## illinois2disney

I was in the process of downloading the Alexis with tinkerbell when I realized that I should probably have the cousins match.  Please create an Alexis with the princess fill like the kayleeprincessfill.jpg.  Thanks again.


----------



## milliepie

illinois2disney said:


> Thank you. I would like the princess fill like the kayleeprincessfill.jpg.  Kaylee is Keira's sister and I was thrilled to find her name already in the files. Her name is Keira. Thanks, Barb



I was looking through my files and I have a Keira already in princess fill.  I just might not have it uploaded yet.  I will check and I will also do Alexis for you.


----------



## milliepie

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Hi Millie -
> 
> No requests, just wanted to say hello and see if you have made a complete recovery.  You have really been swamped with requests!!  Just make sure to take care of yourself!      Hope you had a great summer, and all the best!
> 
> Mindy



Aww, thanks.  I am doing fine now.  My face is smiling fully again and I'm absolutely thrillled about it.  I've been taking it easy, but my hubby is up for orders and we will be moving (again) in about 9 months, so things are going to get hectic for me in about two or three with preparations.  Looking forward to new adventures in a new place though.    Hope all is well with you too!  Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Imedley200

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



These are perfect for our trip on the Magic out of Galveston! Thank you so much!!


----------



## milliepie

illinois2disney said:


> Thank you. I would like the princess fill like the kayleeprincessfill.jpg.  Kaylee is Keira's sister and I was thrilled to find her name already in the files. Her name is Keira. Thanks, Barb



Here are the matching fills.  Please let me know if you want a border, or elements around the fills.


----------



## ohboyx3

Hello! Hope all is well! I'm just wondering what page you are one. We are about three weeks from leaving. My request was on page 110. No rush! If you get to it, that's great...if not, I understand!!!!


----------



## PatsMinnie

Hi milliepie - please disregard my requests on Page 103 and 109. I was able to figure out how to personalize them myself! Thank you for all your great work and generosity!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

milliepie said:


> Aww, thanks.  I am doing fine now.  My face is smiling fully again and I'm absolutely thrillled about it.  I've been taking it easy, but my hubby is up for orders and we will be moving (again) in about 9 months, so things are going to get hectic for me in about two or three with preparations.  Looking forward to new adventures in a new place though.    Hope all is well with you too!  Thanks for thinking of me.



Okay....I did drop off the face of the earth for a while.....I needed a break from the Drama....

What the heck happened?  Any ideas where your dh's orders may be?

I guess I should just email you....but I came in search of....yep...you!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Millie,

Is there still a generic thread to post cruise graphics?  I don't want to impose on your thread, but I don't really want to start one right now either.


----------



## Rebecca 27690

Millie
   Could you do of the DCl license plates   with Mickey   sate Oct 2012 with names of Barbara for one, and Kittie for the other.      Thank you.


----------



## ksinglet

Thanks so much!  First time i'm trying to decorate our door since 1999!


----------



## illinois2disney

Thank you Millipie.  That is just what I wanted.  I do need help knowing how to save them so they can be expanded to 8X10 and printed.  Are the instructions for that on the site?  On your 4shared site they download large and are easy to resize.  Thanks, Barb


----------



## milliepie

MREBERT1978 said:


> Hi millipie
> can i please get this
> Beach chairs mmd
> 
> with Disney Fantasy 2012 on it and also on the chairs could u add
> Tracy
> Monique
> Emma
> Nee-Nee
> 
> -disney cruise line dream tag.jpg  instead of dream can i get fantasy with the names
> Tracy
> Monique
> Emma
> Elaine
> 
> -neverland pirates izzy with the name Emma
> 
> can i get some mickey heads done im from louisiana and would like
> a LSU mickey head
> and also if you have something with crawfish to put on a mickey head also
> 
> 
> thanks monique rebert



Here are your requests.  

ETA: Crawfish Mickey's added


----------



## Ptwolfman

Blueyes87

Are you near page 139? Haven't seen any posts from you lately and was just curious. Hope all is well


----------



## milliepie

believinthemagic said:


> Hi Millie!
> 
> Between being technologically slow and non-crafty I am quite intimidated by making these magnets!  This will only be our second cruise and I thought it would be a great Christmas present to my parents and Sister & her family if I could make up some magnets for our January 2013 cruise.
> 
> Would you be able to make designs for me to print?  It is obvious you have lots of requests so if you don't have time I completely understand!!  But if it is possible here is what I had in mind.
> 
> I thought of doing all porthole design with the character & name.  Here are the names with characters.
> 
> Lady & Tramp:  Dave & Teri
> Mickey:  Jamie
> Minnie:  Angi
> Goofy:  AJ
> Tigger:  Justin
> Cinderella:  Addy
> Donald:  Joe
> Daisy:  Kyla
> Buzz lightyear:  Kyan
> Tinkerbell:  Leah
> 
> Thank you for sharing your talent with so many!!



Here are your portholes.


----------



## milliepie

Scooby3x1y said:


> Okay....I did drop off the face of the earth for a while.....I needed a break from the Drama....
> 
> What the heck happened?  Any ideas where your dh's orders may be?
> 
> I guess I should just email you....but I came in search of....yep...you!






Scooby3x1y said:


> Millie,
> 
> Is there still a generic thread to post cruise graphics?  I don't want to impose on your thread, but I don't really want to start one right now either.



I noticed you haven't been around as often.  I figured life just got busy as it tends to get.    I had Bell's Palsy, that's what she was asking about, but it has since cleared up (Thank God).  Looks like we might be moving to Florida.  Not 100% sure yet, but most likely.  We're getting farther away from home, but it's just another adventure and we will get back to California in a few years hopefully.  My dh was supposed to retire next year, but he got a promotion and so now he has to commit to another few years.  

Anyways...

This is the generic thread.  There used to be a few more of us, but it has been mostly Blueyes and myself here lately.  Like I said before, life just gets busy.  You most definitely would not be imposing.  The more the merrier!  

So... How have you been?


----------



## milliepie

illinois2disney said:


> Thank you Millipie.  That is just what I wanted.  I do need help knowing how to save them so they can be expanded to 8X10 and printed.  Are the instructions for that on the site?  On your 4shared site they download large and are easy to resize.  Thanks, Barb



Click on the thumbnail that I posted and it will take you to photobucket.  click on the image again and it will open full size.  Right click and save as to your files and print like you usually would.  Or right click and print.  Hope that helps.


----------



## milliepie

PixiePirate21 said:


> Hi Milliepie:
> 
> Your magnets are great.  I was wondering if you did anything with the White Rabbit from Alice in Wonderland?
> 
> Thanks
> Mary
> PixiePirate21



Here is a porthole.


----------



## milliepie

CCMilan said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> Only just found your Creative DISigns forum with the Jake and the Neverland Pirates invites etc, and was gutted to find out you are no longer monitoring that forum. It's our sons 1st birthday in a few weeks and we were hoping you would be able to find the time to do some invites & cake topper for him.
> 
> His name is Alfie and he will be 1 on the 12th October. We will understand if you are unable to do them, but it would be much appreciated if you could.



Hope this helps.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

milliepie said:


> This is the generic thread.  There used to be a few more of us, but it has been mostly Blueyes and myself here lately.  Like I said before, life just gets busy.  You most definitely would not be imposing.  The more the merrier!
> 
> So... How have you been?




Glad to hear you're all straightened out....as you say.  I've known several people that have had it too, and all have been temporary.  It is a scary thought to have it be permanent. 

I have done a couple of requests, but life is just busy.  I have one in college now, another on a mission, another turns 18 next mo. and is a senior in h.s., and my daughter is a junior this year. I've been helping with her tennis team, so I'm on the courts at least 3 hours a day, throw in tournaments, being self-employed, etc etc etc.   You know, life is just crazy busy for everyone.  

Florida is not too bad.  It is the most like CA in weather, minus the humidity. That will be great for you guys to have the bump in pay before he retires.  What do the boys think about the move?  It is in the area of DCL and the parks, that will be fun.  How are they?  Settled into school this year?

I have just done a couple of MH's I will post!  I'm going to drop you an email in the next few days.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here are a couple of MH's that I can personalize for anyone who wants them.


----------



## dclwonderprincess

I love the potato heads!!! Can I please get that with the names Terin & Amber? Thank you!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

dclwonderprincess said:


> I love the potato heads!!! Can I please get that with the names Terin & Amber? Thank you!



Welcome!


----------



## dclwonderprincess

Thank you!!!


----------



## asemaria

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of MH's that I can personalize for anyone who wants them.
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ney Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric3.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...y Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric2-1.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ey Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric-1.jpg



OMG! They are so cute!
Could you do the middle one with Mickey an Minnie with the names: Maria and Fredrik?

Thank you for offering your time to help us not so computerfriendly.


----------



## milliepie

minniescout said:


> Milliepie,
> I have been trying to check daily to see where you are on requests but it has been a busy work week.  I dont know for sure where you are at and even hate to ask.  Mine is on page 144 #2155.  If you are no where near there, I totally understand as you look VERY BUSY with requests.  We depart on Sept. 28 for our cruise so just wanted to 'check in'.  Thanks for all you do!
> Minniescout



I do have a lot to get to, but I usually try to get the ones needing them sooner.  It's good to ask.    Here are these, I can pretty much do any design and add DVC to it, but I do have a preserver or two with DVC on them.  












I have a few pink ribbons.


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> I'm sure you are crazy busy but I was wondering if there was any chance you might get to my request #1902 on page 127. We leave next weekend on the Pixar/Disney California Coastal and I'm trying to get my projects done. If you don't have time for my request I totally understand - I just need to make something since my DH who made fun of the magnets when I was making them last cruise - now wants to know what I'm making for this trip?! Go figure!
> Thank you so much for all the pixie dust you add to our vacations!



I have to leave now, but I will post yours as soon as I get home.


----------



## MountainTigger

Scooby3x1y said:


> Here are a couple of MH's that I can personalize for anyone who wants them.



Love the Potato Heads too! any chance you could to the following for us? We leave Sunday!!! Yipee!!!

Potato Heads with Ken and Tina
something with Jessie with Moi Moi
something with Silvermist or Tinkerbell with Kailani

I would appreciate it you could, but I understand that we are leaving soon!
Thanks in advance for your consideration.

Tami
Mountain Tigger


----------



## Scooby3x1y

asemaria said:


> OMG! They are so cute!
> Could you do the middle one with Mickey an Minnie with the names: Maria and Fredrik?
> 
> Thank you for offering your time to help us not so computerfriendly.



No Problem!


----------



## asemaria

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> No Problem!
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...y Stuff/?action=view&current=MariaFredrik.jpg



Thank you!
Thank yoy thank you THANK YOU!!!
It looks great! You are so kind!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

MountainTigger said:


> Love the Potato Heads too! any chance you could to the following for us? We leave Sunday!!! Yipee!!!
> 
> Potato Heads with Ken and Tina
> something with Jessie with Moi Moi
> something with Silvermist or Tinkerbell with Kailani
> 
> I would appreciate it you could, but I understand that we are leaving soon!
> Thanks in advance for your consideration.
> 
> Tami
> Mountain Tigger



Yeah, I can do them now, but who is Moi Moi, Silvermist, Kailani?  I will google them, but tell me where they're from so I can confirm it is them.  

Ken & Tina on all of the ears?


----------



## MountainTigger

Scooby3x1y said:


> Yeah, I can do them now, but who is Moi Moi, Silvermist, Kailani?  I will google them, but tell me where they're from so I can confirm it is them.
> 
> Ken & Tina on all of the ears?




Thanks so much!!! 

Sorry, I was not clear. 
any Jessie (from Toy Story 3) with the name Moi Moi on it
any thing with SilverMist (she is the blue fairy with black hair from TinkerBell) or TinkerBell with the name Kailani on it

Moi Moi and Kailani are my daughters  Guess my unspecific request was confusing. 

~tami


----------



## Scooby3x1y

MountainTigger said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Sorry, I was not clear.
> any Jessie (from Toy Story 3) with the name Moi Moi on it
> any thing with SilverMist or TinkerBell with the name Kailani on it
> 
> Moi Moi and Kailani are my daughters  Guess my unspecific request was confusing.
> 
> ~tami



 Sorry! The kids shows all have characters that I don't know. I always assume it's the character people refer to.  My kids are 16-21, so I'm clueless anymore. Very sorry!  The first one is posted above!


----------



## MountainTigger

Scooby3x1y said:


> Sorry! The kids shows all have characters that I don't know. I always assume it's the character people refer to.  My kids are 16-21, so I'm clueless anymore. Very sorry!  The first one is posted above!



It is okay, my kids are characters, just not Disney ones!

Any chance you can make Ken and Tina the Potato Heads?

~tami


----------



## Krissybell

Hi Blueyes!  I was wondering if it would be possible for you to do two of your sports Mickey Heads for me?  One with the Utah Jazz and one with the Denver Broncos.  I don't need names on either of them.  Also, I don't know if you can or if something already exists, but is there anything with lacrosse on it?  Thanks so much, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## dennisbryce

Hello Milliepie 
We are leaving next week and I was wondering if there was anyway to get 1 of the birthday ones for my daughter 
I know you are busy and I totaly appreciate all that you do!!!
Thank you so much 



dennisbryce said:


> Hello
> 
> I am taking my daughter and best friend on one of the pixar cruises out of LA and was wondering if you would make a few of your wonderful designs for us???
> 
> Can I get this one with the name: Kaprisha
> princess in training tiana - download at 4shared. princess in training tiana is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
> Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/fCMIeyv7/princess_in_training_tiana.html#gjml3dsRVg6hjd1o.99
> 
> this one with the name: Crystal
> Snow white in an apple2 - download at 4shared. Snow white in an apple2 is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
> Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/HLU6wSda/Snow_white_in_an_apple2.html#RdZdPuvEP5o3Trii.99
> 
> this one with the name: Becky
> Pirateminniemh2.3 - download at 4shared. Pirateminniemh2.3 is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
> Tags: Pirateminniemh2.3  photo
> Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/5QWYuCjd/Pirateminniemh23.html#x5bjBR2FbkwBmZP7.99
> 
> This one with "Girls Only"
> jessie porthole - download at 4shared. jessie porthole is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
> Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/NMXmpKaY/jessie_porthole.html#VLjK14Ke2WZ3w1jw.99
> 
> This one with the name Kaprisha, same colors and everything
> 
> Devinbirthdayprincessmh - download at 4shared. Devinbirthdayprincessmh is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
> Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/zxdFkHCp/Devinbirthdayprincessmh.html#86KovaZH4tF0LbPY.99
> 
> This one with the name Crystal
> pirate princess ariel mh - download at 4shared. pirate princess ariel mh is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
> Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/nB4540Zh/pirate_princess_ariel_mh.html#7E5WGQOTcp1UPE38.99
> 
> Can I get this one to say, " it's my 4th Birthday
> with the name Kaprisha
> and Feel free to treat me like a princess
> Alexandra Birthday Princess - download at 4shared. Alexandra Birthday Princess is hosted at free file sharing service 4shared.
> Read more at http://www.4shared.com/photo/RztKeY3B/Alexandra_Birthday_Princess.html#DkmOrqCdQpGIEW3t.99
> 
> Thank you so very much


----------



## Scooby3x1y

MountainTigger said:


> It is okay, my kids are characters, just not Disney ones!
> 
> Any chance you can make Ken and Tina the Potato Heads?
> 
> ~tami



Ooops, I meant to do it PH's.  I'll post it with the others.  I didn't use to be an airhead


----------



## Krissybell

Hi Milliepie!  First I have to say, you are so amazing and sweet to do all of these! Would it be possible for you to do a few Mickey heads for me?  One with the Utah Jazz and another one that is lacrosse related? 

Thank you SO much!


----------



## MountainTigger

Scooby3x1y said:


> Ooops, I meant to do it PH's.  I'll post it with the others.  I didn't use to be an airhead



Thank you so much!!! We will print them today! Thanks for helping us to have an extra special cruise!!!


----------



## asemaria

asemaria said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> Thank yoy thank you THANK YOU!!!
> It looks great! You are so kind!



Hey Scooby!
Is there any chance you have a Mickeyhead or something with Donald Duck? My DS would love it! His name is JOHAN
His brother likes Jack Sparrow, is that doable? His name is JESPER. 
Thank you so much!
If it is not to much to ask, I hate to be asking for to much, I truly understand how busy you must be. Could you do something with "The Schlyter family"?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

asemaria said:


> Hey Scooby!
> Is there any chance you have a Mickeyhead or something with Donald Duck? My DS would love it! His name is JOHAN
> His brother likes Jack Sparrow, is that doable? His name is JESPER.
> Thank you so much!
> If it is not to much to ask, I hate to be asking for to much, I truly understand how busy you must be. Could you do something with "The Schlyter family"?



Yes, yes, and for Schlyter family, do you have a place you're going, a favorite character, anything to theme the picture with?  If you look in my PB, there is a cruise folder.  There are some ideas there too.


----------



## asemaria

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, and for Schlyter family, do you have a place you're going, a favorite character, anything to theme the picture with?



Thank you! :-D
We are from Sweden so I would really really want something with that! But, I understand if thet is difficult. We are going on the Med in June on the Magic (yes I plan very carefully wayyy in advance) and it it a surprice for our DSs. 
Favourite caracter hmmm well we all like Donald DH likes Captain Hook, I have been known to dress up as Snow White but really, we are not picky.
I am sure that whatever you can do will be great!
I am so greatful for your help!


----------



## minniescout

milliepie said:


> I do have a lot to get to, but I usually try to get the ones needing them sooner.  It's good to ask.    Here are these, I can pretty much do any design and add DVC to it, but I do have a preserver or two with DVC on them.
> 
> [I have a few pink ribbons.
> 
> THANK YOU!! THANK YOU !! THANK YOU!!!   I know you have alot on your plate and really appreciate what you do!!
> 
> A life preserver with DVC would be great!
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## Ptwolfman

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of MH's that I can personalize for anyone who wants them.
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ney Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric3.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...y Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric2-1.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ey Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric-1.jpg



Too cool. Can I get 2 of the middle design?

First one with the names, James & Joanna
2nd one with Wonder Nov 11-18 2012

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blueyes87

Sorry I haven't been on in a while my work schedule has been crazy lately and I haven't had a day off in a little over a week so for everyone who has a request I promise ill try to get to some of them tomorrow


----------



## Blueyedchanel

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been on in a while my work schedule has been crazy lately and I haven't had a day off in a little over a week so for everyone who has a request I promise ill try to get to some of them tomorrow



Blueyes87 do you have a database somewhere with your work?  Like a shared file account or photobucket?


----------



## erk711

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of MH's that I can personalize for anyone who wants them.
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ney Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric3.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...y Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric2-1.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ey Stuff/?action=view&current=DodieEric-1.jpg



Ooh, love the Potato Heads! Can I have one for Liz & Vern please? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> We are on the September 16th California Coastal and one of the highlights will be sailing under the Golden Gate bridge. Pretty please would you make a deck chairs design with the bridge in the background. Since it's a Pixar theme cruise, we'd love one Lightning McQueen chair for Fred and one Sally for Liza. If the new characters are not possible, then Grumpy for Fred and Minnie for Liza.
> 
> Thank you so much and hope you had a wonderful Canadian trip.
> 
> Liza



Here are the chairs.  
Did I send you your itinerary Mickey head already?


----------



## milliepie

soccermom1422 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I am so excited to have found this thread.  I love your work!  We are going on our very first cruise in September on the Disney Magic and I want to get some magnets for our doors.
> 
> Could you please make these designs for me:
> 
> Mickey Heads
> The cruise ship popping out with the dark water background with "The Weiss Family" on one ear and "Disney Magic 2012" on the other ear
> The map of the itinerary out of Galveston with "The Weiss Family" on one ear and "Sept 29-Oct 6  2012" on the other ear
> 
> The Peter Pan/Wendy/Tinkerbell "It's my first Disney Cruise" - On this one is it possible to change the "my" to "our" and add "Western Caribbean 2012"
> 
> Personalized Portholes
> Mickey - John
> Minnie -  Mary
> Goofy - Corey
> Tinkerbell - Amy
> Chip and Dale - Nick
> Donald - Zack
> Buzz - Michael
> Nemo - Luke
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



I didn't get the Wendy, Tink, Peter Pan one because I don't think it's mine.  Do you have a link maybe that you can post to see for sure?  Thanks.  Here are the rest.


----------



## platypus6

Thanks!


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> Here are the chairs.
> Did I send you your itinerary Mickey head already?



Thank you! Would it be possible if you removed Goofy with the shark please. A bad encounter with a creepy movie - never got over it! 

You sent the itinerary but I was wondering if you could please put "The Vances Disney Pixar California Coastal" in the ear instead of The Wonder Name. I wouldn't want it to disappear from our door!

Again thank you for the Pixie Dust and congrats on getting your smile back! And I hope you enjoy Florida - that much closer to the Magic!


----------



## milliepie

GrumpyBelle said:


> Milliepie I would like to have a magnet for our anniversary cruise. We are traveling in February of 2013 so we are in no hurry.
> 
> Could I request the Mickey and Minnie sunset porthole with Angela and Al-- 20 years. In the porthole, I would like Disney Fantasy 2013.
> 
> TIA for all of your great designs!!!



Here's your porthole.


----------



## Blueyes87

Blueyedchanel said:


> Blueyes87 do you have a database somewhere with your work?  Like a shared file account or photobucket?



ya theres two links in my signature. One to my 4shared and the other to my photobucket.  I haven't updated my photobucket with everything that i've done so your better off looking through my 4shared if you can.


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> Thank you! Would it be possible if you removed Goofy with the shark please. A bad encounter with a creepy movie - never got over it!
> 
> You sent the itinerary but I was wondering if you could please put "The Vances Disney Pixar California Coastal" in the ear instead of The Wonder Name. I wouldn't want it to disappear from our door!
> 
> Again thank you for the Pixie Dust and congrats on getting your smile back! And I hope you enjoy Florida - that much closer to the Magic!



LOL, sorry about that.  Took it off and added the text to the Mickey head.


----------



## milliepie

Hoagie Pie said:


> Hey Millipie - do you have a picture of 4 Disney Characters holding hands and walking towards the castle!!!  I would LOVE this, if possible.  I am going on a scavenger hunt in the Magic Kingdom and would love this to add to our team shirts?  I believe you only do DCL, but I thought I would give it a try!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Did you ever find something like this?  Do you still need one?


----------



## milliepie

PatsMinnie said:


> Hi milliepie, I love your work, and really appreciate that you do this! I couldn't even begin to imagine up all the designs you've come up with and put together.  With that said, I adore the beach chairs design.  If you find some time could you do one for me that has Mickey and Minnie chairs on the beach, with Disney Dream 2012 in the background with the Mickey and Goofy clouds? I would like the Mickey chair to say Patrick and the Minnie to say Charlotte. Also, if you could do a set of name tags, but not specific to the ship or date, so we can use them again, that would be so awesome.  We're cruising in September so there is no immediate rush. Thanks SO much!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

MREBERT1978 said:


> Milliepie, would you please make a life preserver cruise magnet for my door? This is the one I would like:
> 
> DCL Fantasy 2012 preserver
> 
> But with a white background and to say Sept 22-29, 2012
> 
> Thank you soooo much!!!



Here's your preserver.


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi Scooby,
I love your mickey heads!  Could you do tinker bell ones for my daughters?
  I have a "Hope" and a "Skye" who are my twin tinker bells!  

Thank you!
Beth


----------



## milliepie

bewitched00 said:


> Hi!
> I wanted to Request a few designs.
> 
> Spring Break 2013 Fantasy- Stephens Family
> Spring Break 2013 Fantasy- Rose Family
> 
> Peyton-minnie soccer
> Presley-minnie soccer
> Caleb-Captain Hook
> Parker-Mickey
> Hayley-Minnie
> Teryl-Mickey
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time!



Was there a certain one you wanted for the Spring break one, or did you want something new?  Here are the Mickey heads.


----------



## soccermom1422

milliepie said:


> I didn't get the Wendy, Tink, Peter Pan one because I don't think it's mine.  Do you have a link maybe that you can post to see for sure?  Thanks.  Here are the rest.



Thank you so much!  These are awesome!  Here is the link to the Peter Pan.
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/?action=view&current=pan.jpg  If you don't get to it, don't worry.  These will be plenty.


----------



## milliepie

angelinaxox said:


> Just wanted to post to let you know I no longer need these Mickey heads as I just completed my cruise and was able to figure out how to put dates on them. Thanks for your wonderful designs. I loved being able to find my door easily on the cruise and had so much decorating for each day.  Thanks again.



Thanks for letting me know.  I'm sorry I never got to yours, but I am glad you figured it out and so happy you had a great time!


----------



## milliepie

soccermom1422 said:


> Thank you so much!  These are awesome!  Here is the link to the Peter Pan.
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/?action=view&current=pan.jpg  If you don't get to it, don't worry.  These will be plenty.



Ha!  I guess it was mine after all!  I completely forgot I had that. 

Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE your designs.... I was wondering if you could do a few for our upcoming cruise?
> 
> The one with the beach chairs with the Disney fantasy in the background with the dates Oct 13-20, 2012
> The names on the chairs
> Kristy
> Jay
> Carson
> 
> Also could you do the one of the Mickey head with the Disney fantasy logo and the map of the western Caribbean itinerary
> 
> I saw one in your photo bucket of phineas and ferb and they have scuba masks on and could you have it say Scott Family
> Vacation 2012.
> 
> I noticed you do a lot of football teams, do you by any chance have one with the Alabama college football team? Of so could you also do that one for me?
> 
> Thank you sooooo much



Here you go.  









I have this one that I did a while back.  Is this the right team?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

asemaria said:


> Hey Scooby!
> Is there any chance you have a Mickeyhead or something with Donald Duck? My DS would love it! His name is JOHAN
> His brother likes Jack Sparrow, is that doable? His name is JESPER.
> Thank you so much!
> If it is not to much to ask, I hate to be asking for to much, I truly understand how busy you must be. Could you do something with "The Schlyter family"?


----------



## milliepie

minniescout said:


> THANK YOU!! THANK YOU !! THANK YOU!!!   I know you have alot on your plate and really appreciate what you do!!
> 
> A life preserver with DVC would be great!
> 
> Thank you again!



You are most welcome.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Ptwolfman said:


> Too cool. Can I get 2 of the middle design?
> 
> First one with the names, James & Joanna
> 2nd one with Wonder Nov 11-18 2012
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Scooby3x1y

erk711 said:


> Ooh, love the Potato Heads! Can I have one for Liz & Vern please? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Hi Scooby,
> I love your mickey heads!  Could you do tinker bell ones for my daughters?
> I have a "Hope" and a "Skye" who are my twin tinker bells!
> 
> Thank you!
> Beth



Do you want the same design, or different Tinks?  Some kids freak if they aren't the same, some want different, let me know. 

I just did them, let me know if you want them the same.  Also, I already had this "Hope" in my PB, I can do one for Skye too if you want.


----------



## asemaria

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ise Stuff/?action=view&current=Schlyter-1.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/... Disney Stuff/?action=view&current=Jesper.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/... Disney Stuff/?action=view&current=Johan2.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/... DISigns/Names/?action=view&current=Johan.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...ISigns/Names/?action=view&current=Jesper2.jpg



Wow! They look amazing! The boys will love them. You are so talented (sp?) !!! Thank you so much! 
Is there any way I can persuade you to make one for DH and one for me as well? The boys looks so fantastic so I want one too LOL.
DH is names FREDRIK and he really likes Captain Hook and my name is MARIA and any princess will do, but I do like Snow White.
Thank yopu so much!


----------



## milliepie

dennisbryce said:


> Hello Milliepie
> We are leaving next week and I was wondering if there was anyway to get 1 of the birthday ones for my daughter
> I know you are busy and I totaly appreciate all that you do!!!
> Thank you so much



Here are all of them.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

asemaria said:


> Wow! They look amazing! The boys will love them. You are so talented (sp?) !!! Thank you so much!
> Is there any way I can persuade you to make one for DH and one for me as well? The boys looks so fantastic so I want one too LOL.
> DH is names FREDRIK and he really likes Captain Hook and my name is MARIA and any princess will do, but I do like Snow White.
> Thank yopu so much!


----------



## asemaria

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/... Disney Stuff/?action=view&current=Maria3.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...Disney Stuff/?action=view&current=Fredrik.jpg



Wow! That is perfect! Thank you so much! They look great! You are so amazing! @-}-- 
Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## dennisbryce

Thank you...thank you.... so much 


milliepie said:


> Here are all of them.


----------



## Ptwolfman

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...e Stuff/?action=view&current=Wonder-Nov11.jpg http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...se Stuff/?action=view&current=JoannaJames.jpg



Thank you so much. These are perfect!


----------



## 3tulips

I was wondering if anyone has had their door decorations printed out by Kinkos?  I thought it would be easier and then I'm not using my ink but theirs and the price is reasonable!  Just not sure if they would or not because of Disney design and any possible copy right problems.

Thank you!


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> Here are the chairs.
> Did I send you your itinerary Mickey head already?



I love this. Would it be possible to have this with a Mickey and Minnie chair and Corinna and Graham on them?



milliepie said:


>



They are absolutely amazing. Could I have those two please? The Ball Family and November 10th to 17th on the itinerary one please.

Corinna


----------



## nikkistevej

Milliepie- just wondering what page you are on, I posted on page 116, and was just wondering when I could look for my designs. I can't wait!!!


----------



## illinois2disney

Milliepie,  Thank you for the directions for downloading the photos.  Once you told me how it was easy peasy.  Appreciate your helpfulness.  Barb


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> LOL, sorry about that.  Took it off and added the text to the Mickey head.



Thank you!!!!!!! You are awesome!!!!


----------



## Jensyfert

How can I order prints for magnets? These are so cute! I've been looking around for something to decorate our door with! Thanks!


----------



## erk711

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...Disney Stuff/?action=view&current=LizVern.jpg



Thank you! A great addition to our door decor


----------



## Jensyfert

Hi!  I can't make up my mind...I tried to PM you, Milliepie. Said your mailbox was full. Can I please change my request! I really like the named filled ones.

Avery: princesses
Austin: Toy Story

Can you also do a Mickey and Minnie head for my husband and I; Justin and Jen

Last one...I promise, a Mickey head with the following: Syfert Family, Disney Magic, 2012

Anything else you think would be cute and want to do.  This is our first cruise and we don't have any door decorations. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## milliepie

nikkistevej said:


> Milliepie- just wondering what page you are on, I posted on page 116, and was just wondering when I could look for my designs. I can't wait!!!



I'm getting closer.  I'll be on page 106 next.


----------



## nikkistevej

milliepie said:


> I'm getting closer.  I'll be on page 106 next.



Thanks so much.


----------



## Jensyfert

Milliepie...I just left a comment on the last of of this thread. Saw that you're on pg 106, as far as orders go. I'm guessing that you won't be able to get to my page by the time we sail in 21 days? Is that right?


----------



## believinthemagic

milliepie said:


> Here are your portholes.



Thank you MIllipie!!!   I love them


----------



## bigyanks

Jensyfert said:


> Milliepie...I just left a comment on the last of of this thread. Saw that you're on pg 106, as far as orders go. I'm guessing that you won't be able to get to my page by the time we sail in 21 days? Is that right?



i seen people quote there initial request stating that your trip is coming up and she tends to them right away.


----------



## Jensyfert

bigyanks said:
			
		

> i seen people quote there initial request stating that your trip is coming up and she tends to them right away.



Great!  I hope so. We leave in 21 days! Soooo excited!


----------



## ksinglet

I am wondering if this thread is owned by Milliepie?  I see all kinds of requests for different pictures.  I am going to make a post with a request & hope that this is correct & that it will be able to be done in time.  We leave 10/25 & our sail date is 10/27.  

What I would like is 4 name fills
Trevor - DCL fill
Kelly - Minnie mouse polka dot
Jayden - in princesses
Carsen - in Pirate Mickey

I also saw a large mickey shilouette with a map of the western Carrribean (grand cayman, cozumel, costa maya, castaway cay) I would love that with the ear saying Disney Fantasy October 2012.

If this is the correct place to post - thanks!  If not my loss i guess!


----------



## Jensyfert

I had another post requesting a few different ones...can I add one more?  I want to do a magnet for our door in a black Mickey head.  In the center...Syfert Family.  On one ear...Disney Magic and the other ear October 2012.  Can you put all our names around the center circle of the Mickey head?
Paw Paw
By-ya
Dad
Mom
Avery 
Austin

I hope I'm not being too specific.  I appreciate what you are doing to help add that extra touch to our vacation!


----------



## ksinglet

ksinglet said:


> I am wondering if this thread is owned by Milliepie?  I see all kinds of requests for different pictures.  I am going to make a post with a request & hope that this is correct & that it will be able to be done in time.  We leave 10/25 & our sail date is 10/27.
> 
> What I would like is 4 name fills
> Trevor - DCL fill
> Kelly - Minnie mouse polka dot
> Jayden - in princesses
> Carsen - in Pirate Mickey
> 
> I also saw a large mickey shilouette with a map of the western Carrribean (grand cayman, cozumel, costa maya, castaway cay) I would love that with the ear saying Disney Fantasy October 2012.
> 
> If this is the correct place to post - thanks!  If not my loss i guess!


I actually found a file with the names Jayden & Kelly, and I found a file with the mickey head & map.  So I only want/need 2 name fills - Hopefully this is possible before 10/25, if not understandable.  

Trevor - in a DCL fill 
Carsen - in a Traditional Mickey fill (instead of pirate Mickey)

I would also like one that says "The Noll Family" in DCL

Thanks!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Jensyfert said:


> Great!  I hope so. We leave in 21 days! Soooo excited!



That is eons in DISigner time


----------



## mouselovr

Millie, 
I have been browsing your 4shared files and came across some Mickey heads that I would love to use on my upcoming trip the 1st of Oct but they are in a series of 4-5 Mickey heads and so I can't get them large enough to put on my shirts by themselves without them being grainy so I am wondering if you have them saved somewhere in larger files. I won't need them personalized or anything, (I can do names on them myself to save you time and trouble) but if you have them and could post them as larger files or direct me to where I could find them I would be so grateful!!

Thanks, 
Stacy

I got so excited to find you that I forgot to ask for the ones I wanted!! I am looking for the Genie, the Incredible & the evil Queen from Snow White.


----------



## kgundyfire

Hey Millie~
I love your work! I have three requests. Can I get a Mickey Head done in Texas A&M college theme? Can I also get a Mickey Head for the Houston Texans? Also, I really like the Mickey Head itineraries. Can I get one done  for the Disney Magic, leaving out of Galveston on 1-4-13? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

mouselovr said:


> Millie,
> I have been browsing your 4shared files and came across some Mickey heads that I would love to use on my upcoming trip the 1st of Oct but they are in a series of 4-5 Mickey heads and so I can't get them large enough to put on my shirts by themselves without them being grainy so I am wondering if you have them saved somewhere in larger files. I won't need them personalized or anything, (I can do names on them myself to save you time and trouble) but if you have them and could post them as larger files or direct me to where I could find them I would be so grateful!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Stacy





milliepie said:


> Click on the thumbnail that I posted and it will take you to photobucket.  click on the image again and it will open full size.  Right click and save as to your files and print like you usually would.  Or right click and print.  Hope that helps.



I'm not Millie, but this is what she posted previously to help someone else.  You need to follow all the steps and open the image full size, and then save it.  That should take care of the problem.  If that doesn't work, you can let Millie know again, but I thought this might be your problem.


----------



## aafdmom

aafdmom said:


> Hi Milliepie...
> 
> Hoping you can personalize these magnets for me for our cruise in the beginning of Oct!
> 
> http://dc182.4shared.com/img/jsJ_LwEN/s7/CindrellaandPrince_lifering.png       celebrating our 5th anniversary   Fantasy  2012
> 
> http://dc339.4shared.com/img/Tt7sjsSG/s7/Captain_Mickey_preserver.png
> Tyler's 1st cruise   Fantasy 2012
> 
> http://dc148.4shared.com/img/TBsY3le8/s7/Mickeylifesaver.jpg  Eastern Caribbean  Fantasy 2012
> 
> http://dc376.4shared.com/img/t_-ApRQV/s7/Eastern_Caribbean_mh_2.png
> Fantasy  October 6-13 2012
> 
> Also do you have a Mickey head for the Buffalo Sabres Hockey team?
> 
> Appreciate your time in making these for me...
> 
> Sue



Hi Millie...
posted this on Aug 26th and see your aways away from these postings...hoping you will be able to get to these we leave 3 weeks from today!!  Appreciate what you are able to do!!

Thank you Sue


----------



## theggs4ever

Hi Milliepie. 

My original request is the very last post on page 125. We leave in 19 days and I'd like to get started on the magnets and t shirts. Since this is my first time doing all of this it may take me a while!  Ha!  I know you are very busy and I know that you aren't quite at page 125 yet.  Sorry about asking in advance.  I'd truly appreciate it though. 

Thank you for ALL you do and for creating so many smiles in the world!  You are truly talented!


----------



## GrumpyBelle

milliepie said:


> Here's your porthole.



Thanks so much....Its perfect!!!!


----------



## Jensyfert

Please help...So I saw that I can go to the 4shared files and just pick from ones that Milliepie has already designed.  When I click on her link it takes me to the page and I can see all the files.  When I click on the download button of a specific design...it just takes me to a blank screen.  What am I doing wrong?  I have a Mac....I don't know if that makes a difference.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jilljill

Jensyfert said:


> Please help...So I saw that I can go to the 4shared files and just pick from ones that Milliepie has already designed.  When I click on her link it takes me to the page and I can see all the files.  When I click on the download button of a specific design...it just takes me to a blank screen.  What am I doing wrong?  I have a Mac....I don't know if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Read over post #1 of this thread or click on milliepie's musings in milliepie's signature to see if you can find the help you need in either of those 2 places.


----------



## Jensyfert

jilljill said:


> Read over post #1 of this thread or click on milliepie's musings in milliepie's signature to see if you can find the help you need in either of those 2 places.



I did read that and looked at her blog.  Tried everything...still no luck.. I think it has something to do with my Mac.  Thanks anyways!


----------



## mommymade

Jensyfert said:
			
		

> I did read that and looked at her blog.  Tried everything...still no luck.. I think it has something to do with my Mac.  Thanks anyways!



Look for your download file box on the right , double click the file in that box, it should open to the right in. A new window, then on the image right click and drag out and click copy. Paste into pages, then in there use then blue info box to help resize and put in background to add text box and stuff after the image is the size you want.


----------



## Ptwolfman

Jensyfert said:
			
		

> Please help...So I saw that I can go to the 4shared files and just pick from ones that Milliepie has already designed.  When I click on her link it takes me to the page and I can see all the files.  When I click on the download button of a specific design...it just takes me to a blank screen.  What am I doing wrong?  I have a Mac....I don't know if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Don't click download. Right click the photo you want. Then save. Once you save it, you can go to the saved file on your computer and print HTH


----------



## Jensyfert

Ptwolfman said:
			
		

> Don't click download. Right click the photo you want. Then save. Once you save it, you can go to the saved file on your computer and print HTH




I'm so frustrated with this...when I went in the try what you suggested, nothing happens. I can't even see the images anymore.  What's the deal now...


----------



## Ptwolfman

I just checked the site & hit the download button. After the page loaded, the image was there. Maybe there is a Mac issue. Sorry you're having such a frustrating time


----------



## Zandy595

http://buscandolafelicidad-karolina.blogspot.com/2010/10/fondos-para-escritorio-halloween.html


----------



## kkmauch

Hi Millpie just wondering which post you're on right now? We aren't in a rush I just wanted to get an idea of when to check back 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Star Wars Guy

milliepie said:


> The wedding ones I posted before.



Does anyone have a Blank version of this graphic?


----------



## bewitched00

We are on the Fantasy: Any Spring Break: one with Stephens Family and one with Rose Family would be awesome!!! I know you are so busy and I appreciate your time and talent!!!!





milliepie said:


> Was there a certain one you wanted for the Spring break one, or did you want something new?  Here are the Mickey heads.


----------



## mommymade

Jensyfert said:
			
		

> I'm so frustrated with this...when I went in the try what you suggested, nothing happens. I can't even see the images anymore.  What's the deal now...



I go through download for best quality , if you saved image look in your files for today on finder.


----------



## jilljill

Star Wars Guy said:


> Does anyone have a Blank version of this graphic?



Have you looked in milliepie's folders for the blank of the graphic you are looking for that is her's?


----------



## mouselovr

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> I'm not Millie, but this is what she posted previously to help someone else.  You need to follow all the steps and open the image full size, and then save it.  That should take care of the problem.  If that doesn't work, you can let Millie know again, but I thought this might be your problem.



Thanks for the help, but that is not the problem. In the original image the heads are just smaller, there are 4-5 heads on the DISign so they are small instead of being just one head on the DISign, So I need the full size images to make it work.


----------



## englanddg

I'm sorry, I'm new to Disney Cruising and Cruising in general.

What...is a Cruise Magnet?

The graphics make it fairly clear that people stick things on their stateroom doors?

Is this similar to the window presentations that people do at Pop?


----------



## milliepie

mouselovr said:


> Thanks for the help, but that is not the problem. In the original image the heads are just smaller, there are 4-5 heads on the DISign so they are small instead of being just one head on the DISign, So I need the full size images to make it work.



Sorry it took me so long to reply, I've been super busy.  I hate to tell you that the Mickey heads you are trying to get are not mine.  I did originally make Mickey heads similar to those a long time ago, but there are many others doing them now too.  The specific ones you are looking for belong to Shadowryter.  If you want mine (similar style) I have blanks in my photobucket.  
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/

Otherwise you should ask Linda on her thread.  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46133612


----------



## milliepie

Star Wars Guy said:


> Does anyone have a Blank version of this graphic?



Sent you an email.


----------



## stalbertsteve

Hi Milliepie
We are really enjoying your work, greatly appreciate the work and effort our putting into this.  I'm looking for individual artwork representing the following ports, Grand Caymans, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cay for 2012. Hopefully there would be room for text on each one which I can add myself.  We also like names for the following:  Steve, Karen, Matt, Matthew, Hazel, Troy, Charlie, Nicole, Abbie.  Thanks in advance for this.


----------



## milliepie

englanddg said:


> I'm sorry, I'm new to Disney Cruising and Cruising in general.
> 
> What...is a Cruise Magnet?
> 
> The graphics make it fairly clear that people stick things on their stateroom doors?
> 
> Is this similar to the window presentations that people do at Pop?



Yes, except you use magnets for the cruise doors.  Any adhesive is not allowed on stateroom doors.  You can make any image into a magnet simply by printing on magnet paper or cardstock with magnet strips attached to the back.  Super easy and super fun.


----------



## milliepie

ohboyx3 said:


> Hi there! I have never done this before, so hopefully I am going about this in the right way. I would LOVE some magnets for our stateroom door. we will be cruising the DREAM October 7th. My husband and I (Jonas and Amanda) will be celebrating our 15th wedding anniversary and we will be cruising with our three boys (Jonas,Jeremiah and Cole) I would be grateful for ANY DISigns. I am not picky!!!!!! Thank you in advance!!



Here are a few things for you.


----------



## englanddg

milliepie said:


> Yes, except you use magnets for the cruise doors.  Any adhesive is not allowed on stateroom doors.  You can make any image into a magnet simply by printing on magnet paper or cardstock with magnet strips attached to the back.  Super easy and super fun.



Do you stick them on the outside of the door or the inside?


----------



## milliepie

TigerGirl1226 said:


> Can you do something with a Mardi Gras theme? Our family will be taking our first cruise 2/13 over what is Mardi Gras break here in Louisiana. Mardi Gras colors are purple, yellow and green. Our family name is Doucet. Thanks a ton!



I have these that I made a couple of years ago.  But I don't have anything new right now.


----------



## milliepie

englanddg said:


> Do you stick them on the outside of the door or the inside?



A lot of people do both.  I switched mine out every day and kept the ones I didn't have on the outside, on the inside.  I also made a lot to give away.


----------



## milliepie

Minnie321 said:


> Milliepie a while ago you made some designs for me. I saved them and never made magnets - today I was trying to make some magnets but the images are very grainey - you can barely see the names. I went back to the post and tried to download them again but it wont let me it says the link is not valid. As a matter of fact it says that with any file I try to download. I am just wondering if I am doing something wrong when I am trying to download them - I am clicking on the blue download button?? The post with my pictures was on page 20 - post #289.
> 
> I can download stuff in photobucket - just not the 4shared files.



Did you ever figure this out?  Let me know if not so I can try to help you.


----------



## milliepie

PatsMinnie said:


> Hi milliepie! I posted a request for the beach chairs back on page 103, and just looked at you photobucket album and fell in love with the lady and the tramp on the beach. Could you make that for me as well with "Charlotte" and "Patrick" in the hearts- no ship name or dates, as I would like to reuse on future cruises.  That and the beach chairs are it for my wish list, I promise!!! Thanks!



I posted the beach chairs, but just saw this.  Hope you get it.


----------



## milliepie

moremouse said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> I'd love to get one of these made too when you have time.  I LOVE it!  Instead of the family name could you just put Tricia and Tom?  No hurry.



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

MissMeidak said:


> Would there be any chance at all if I could get this with "The Ng Family", "The Yu Family", "Carl", and "Sinitta & Carl"?? I'd love this printed on the back of the tops, with the mickey head map on the front. Many many thanks in advance



If you still need this, did you want just the Mickey map or did you want the ship and dates on there too?


----------



## milliepie

Clochette nordique said:


> Dear Millie, your work is so great!  I envy (positively, of course), both your PhD and your talent... ;-)
> 
> Could you please make for us this one with the dates "9 au 16 novembre, 2013" and "La sortie des trois pirates Soenens"?  Obviously no rush, it's still in "few" months to come
> 
> 1000 thanks again,
> 
> Poussière de fée!



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

paulacraiglow said:


> Millipie,
> 
> Wondering if you can do one of these for me and my family for our first cruise?  Disney Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean, Port Canaveral, St Thomas/St John, San Juan, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral.  January 12-19, 2013?
> 
> Am so excited for our cruise!!!  Here is the image of the one I like but I really LOVE them all!!  Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful talents!!
> 
> It would not let me post the link but it is under 4shared, cruise mickey heads, magic_eastern_may_7-14_2011
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> Paula, Kevin, Nathan (8) and Russ (4)



Not sure if you wanted your names on there, so I didn't put them.  Just let me know if you did want them and I'll add them for you.  
Oh, I just saw you asked for chairs too.  I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## milliepie

kkmauch said:


> Hi Millpie just wondering which post you're on right now? We aren't in a rush I just wanted to get an idea of when to check back
> 
> Thanks again!!



I'll be on page 115 post 1718 for Kamgen (Liam fill)

Please if I missed anyone let me know.  I am scanning through, but I do miss some once and again.  I'll get the ones done that recently posted they need them soon this week.


----------



## Zandy595

Oh, I just realized I may have posted those Halloween pics on the wrong thread.  Is this thread just for requests from  milliepie?  For some reason I thought it was the one where everyone shared images they've found.  What happened to that thread?


----------



## milliepie

Zandy595 said:


> Oh, I just realized I may have posted those Halloween pics on the wrong thread.  Is this thread just for requests from  milliepie?  For some reason I thought it was the one where everyone shared images they've found.  What happened to that thread?



No, no.  You are fine.  This is the generic cruise magnet and graphic thread.  I just get a lot of requests here.  It is very much welcome and appreciated.  Please share away.  There are some requests that I just don't get to in time, and added images and designs will definitely help them get at least something.  I've even contemplated retiring because I feel so bad that I can't get to everyone and I hate letting people down, but I can't seem to give it up.  

Thank you for your willingness to share!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

englanddg said:


> Do you stick them on the outside of the door or the inside?



I just googeld to see what images there were.  This is a good representation of what people do.  I could post some personal pics, but they are pretty much the same.   Some of these are for sale on Ebay, please don't pay for them.  Most of the people selling them have either ripped off others DISigns, or they are very simplistic and can be done easily here.  Check in the signatures of mine, Millie's or Blue Eyes, for links to our photobuckets.  There is also a DISign thread that you can request things too.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=cruise+door+magnets&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&biw=1366&bih=624&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=p4lXUJCUIZH1iQLChIGYAw

DISign thread: (Also read the sticky "Meet the DISigners")

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


Actually my photobucket link isn't in my signature, here it is:  http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u188/Scooby3x1y/

Just for future reference, if you click on a picture, it will take you to the DISigners photo/graphic storage site.  You can just navigate back from there.


----------



## Clochette nordique

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Dear Millie, I was just going to congratulate you on this one that I thought was just right.... when I realized it was ours!!!!!!! 

So I guess, that I can only say:  1000 thanks again!  And OMG, it was fast! 

Take care of yourself in all your adventures,

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## milliepie

mommymade said:


> I am so impressed and in awe of the work these artists do and creativity!
> 
> I have been scrolling and looking for hours now, totally ignoring my laundry !
> 
> 
> So now I am overwhelmed and disney ideas! hehehehehehe
> 
> First ,
> I really like a photo where they do ears on the circle eye hole? How do I do that one?
> 
> Next,
> 
> my wish list lolol beeewhwhwhwahhaah
> 
> Name fill Princesses
> Julia
> 
> And can I search for Ariel ideas somewhere?



The ears for the door number can be found here...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891

I have many Julia fills including princess and Ariel.  







As for Ariel, what were you looking for?  I have a few things, like portholes, Mickey heads and preservers.  Feel free to check out my cruise folder for ideas.  Maybe someone else will pop in with their ideas too.


----------



## theggs4ever

Since this is the generic graphics thread, maybe someone can help me. I want to make t-shirts for pirate night for my hubby and me. We leave in 18 days for our cruise.  Can someone make a skull/piratey design with the words "Yo ho, yo ho a pirate's life for me!" and another one (a little more girly-a bow or something) with "Properly warned ye be, says I".

Thank you to all of you for your time and generosity.


----------



## milliepie

aafdmom said:


> Hi Millie...
> posted this on Aug 26th and see your aways away from these postings...hoping you will be able to get to these we leave 3 weeks from today!!  Appreciate what you are able to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sue



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

theggs4ever said:


> Hi Milliepie.
> 
> My original request is the very last post on page 125. We leave in 19 days and I'd like to get started on the magnets and t shirts. Since this is my first time doing all of this it may take me a while!  Ha!  I know you are very busy and I know that you aren't quite at page 125 yet.  Sorry about asking in advance.  I'd truly appreciate it though.
> 
> Thank you for ALL you do and for creating so many smiles in the world!  You are truly talented!



Working...


----------



## KatieJo11

Milliepie-

Another new cruiser and already a big fan of your work. DIS is awesome and has helped me a lot in planning our trip.

The "Dorski family" is cruising Western Caribbean on the Wonder Dec 30-Jan 5 2012-2013.

Could you come up with something new years themed and possibly a family name?

Individually it's Mike (grumpy) , Tessa Jo (rapunzel) and Katie Jo (tinker bell).

You look super busy, I feel I've asked for too much. Anything you could do for me would be very appreciated.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Danjocass

Hi Millie  I know your super busy, I'm post # 2090, for some name fills, that I saw on your 4shared. Did I request on the right thread? Thanks so much!


----------



## PatsMinnie

milliepie said:


> I posted the beach chairs, but just saw this.  Hope you get it.



This is perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

milliepie said:


> I'll be on page 115 post 1718 for Kamgen (Liam fill)
> 
> Please if I missed anyone let me know.  I am scanning through, but I do miss some once and again.  I'll get the ones done that recently posted they need them soon this week.



Milliepie,

My requests were on pg 109, did I miss seeing you post them??


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone know where I could find this image in a much larger size?


----------



## milliepie

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find this image in a much larger size?



I have one similar that I made because I couldn't find it in a larger size.  I'll post it when I can get to my computer at home.


----------



## milliepie

Addicted to Dopey said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> My requests were on pg 109, did I miss seeing you post them??



I guess I missed posting yours.  I have them done, just need to upload them.  Sorry about that.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

milliepie said:
			
		

> I guess I missed posting yours.  I have them done, just need to upload them.  Sorry about that.



Hey Millie
I also didn't see mine, I was the first post on page 106, thanks again for all your hard work


----------



## milliepie

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Hey Millie
> I also didn't see mine, I was the first post on page 106, thanks again for all your hard work



Took a look at your post and I do remember posting yours.  Found it.  Here's the link.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587&page=156


----------



## mi2boyz

Please can I have Pluto ears with the name Brady on the green color.  Would also love Fantsay 2012 westearn with our name LaPointe. I am not picky I have seen so many that I loved. Thank you so much.


----------



## CasaMartinez

Hi Milliepie, 

I posted on page 116 and I know your getting close.  We leave in 2 weeks and I just want to check in.  Thanks again for all your amazing work!!!

Helen 
CASA MARTINEZ


----------



## PredzMan

Millie,

I know it's short notice, but any chance you can sprinkle some pixie dust and do these for us?

Thank you soooo much!

Jerry

Katy
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Aliceporthole.jpg

Jerry
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/BuzzLightyearporthole.jpg

Brighid
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Minniemouseporthole.jpg

Sharon
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Nemoporthole.jpg

Jerry Sharon Katy Brighid
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Deck Chairs/mmptdeckbeach.jpg

Our First Disney Cruise
Disney Dream 2012
Katy & Brighid
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/minniedaisybeach.png


----------



## jilljill

Not sure how many people know this, but there is an entire forum for Creative Disigns on DIS:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

There's no need to overwhelm one or two posters with requests when there is an entire forum dedicated to helping so many DIS'ers.

Hope this helps some of you out.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

milliepie said:
			
		

> Took a look at your post and I do remember posting yours.  Found it.  Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587&page=156



Hey Millie
Can you post the link again, when I click on it, it just takes me to the last page in this thread? Thanks so much


----------



## theggs4ever

milliepie said:
			
		

> Working...
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...r/?action=view&current=WonderSanFranGlobe.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=DCLWonderpreserver2012.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=CruzFamilyPorthole.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=WonderPacificCoastOct7-14mh.png
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/C D/?action=view&current=Crissieplutomh.pnghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Maddiedocmcstuffinsmh.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... T/?action=view&current=RockyArmymickeymh.png
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... R S T/?action=view&current=Sydneegoofymh.pnghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ay/?action=view&current=Sydnee8thbirthday.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Princess8thBirthdaymh.png



Omg!!!!!  You are amazing!!!  They are wonderful!!!  You made me get tears in my eyes with excitement!!!  I cannot wait to see the rest!!!  I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl!!!  Hee hee.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## stalbertsteve

Hi
I just saw that you have a hockey Mickey.  Would it be possible to make one with the Edmonton Oilers colors and logo please? I can add our own text.  Thanks so much for this!


----------



## jilljill

milliepie said:


> Took a look at your post and I do remember posting yours.  Found it.  Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587&page=156





dsnygirl2006 said:


> Hey Millie
> Can you post the link again, when I click on it, it just takes me to the last page in this thread? Thanks so much



dsnygirl2006, the link does work it take you to page 156 of this thread.  You graphics are post #2332.


----------



## AmanduhAnn

stalbertsteve said:
			
		

> Hi
> I just saw that you have a hockey Mickey.  Would it be possible to make one with the Edmonton Oilers colors and logo please? I can add our own text.  Thanks so much for this!



I think I saw one on her 4shared. Let me see if I can find it for you...

Man, I can't find it.  I know I saw one, because I found a Red Wings one... now I can't even find that one.


----------



## miyta

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Hi milliepie, love all of your creations. 
I was wondering if you could do this same Mickey ears for me with the map port calls for Disney magic. I don't want dates as we are on back to back. Was thinking the map to grand cayman, costa Maya, Cozumel, and on one ear October  2012 and on the other Disney magic or whatever you think best 

 Not sure how long it takes for you to get thru the posts though, we leAve in 3 weeks and hoping to make some magnets.

Can I get portholes with:
Tammie- Alice in wonderland - or whatever you have with Alice
Gavin Mickey
Garner- chip
Garrett- Dale
Billy- Donald duck
Marge- snow white
Diana- tinker bell
None of the above are absolutely necessary- feel free to change any character if you don't have
Thanks again!!


----------



## milliepie

Danjocass said:


> Hi Millie  I know your super busy, I'm post # 2090, for some name fills, that I saw on your 4shared. Did I request on the right thread? Thanks so much!



Yes, this is the only thread I am on right now.  




Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find this image in a much larger size?



Here is mine.  I can make it as big as you need, so if you need it bigger please let me know.  








Addicted to Dopey said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> My requests were on pg 109, did I miss seeing you post them??



Sorry about that.  Here you go.


----------



## Zandy595

milliepie said:


> Here is mine.  I can make it as big as you need, so if you need it bigger please let me know.


Thank you!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=Kristyjaycarsonbeachchairs.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Fantasywesternoct13-20.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=Scottfamilyphinferbvacation.jpg
> 
> I have this one that I did a while back.  Is this the right team?
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ckey Heads/?action=view&current=AlabamaMH.jpg



THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!! These are absolutely perfect and yes the Alabama one is right, I found all of these in your photobucket account but cannot find the Alabama one, is that one in a certain album?

Thanks again, you have made my day!!!!! You are awesome!!!!!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

jilljill said:
			
		

> dsnygirl2006, the link does work it take you to page 156 of this thread.  You graphics are post #2332.



THANK YOU!!!! I thought I was going crazy, ha ha ha, I appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

milliepie said:


> Sorry about that.  Here you go.



thanks so much, they look fabulous!!


----------



## milliepie

CasaMartinez said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I posted on page 116 and I know your getting close.  We leave in 2 weeks and I just want to check in.  Thanks again for all your amazing work!!!
> 
> Helen
> CASA MARTINEZ



Here are your name fills.


----------



## milliepie

Rebecca 27690 said:


> Millie
> Could you do of the DCl license plates   with Mickey   sate Oct 2012 with names of Barbara for one, and Kittie for the other.      Thank you.



Here are your plates.


----------



## CasaMartinez

milliepie said:


> Here are your name fills.



Milllipie, 

They look great!  These will bring a smile to everyone's face!!


----------



## GBChicinMaine

Millie,

Do you know/remember where you got that fantastic "sparkle" font??  I'm a big Tink fan, and I've been trying my hand at some of my own designs.  I can't imagine a more appropriate font for my favorite fairy!  

TIA!


----------



## bigtony777

I am having a problem with getting some sent out to print.  If I were to print on my own computer, I can print the entire image.  But when I upload them to a photo center website to get them printed as photos, there are cropping issues.  It will not show the entire image and no way to adjust it to do so.  Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## bigyanks

bigyanks said:


> Dear milliepie:
> 
> i would like to request these DISigns
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/AqbV1rlk/file.html
> with the names: Daniel, Jennifer, Isabella. then a seperate one with the names: Jules and Noelia
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/pOixEFvK/file.html
> one with Campozano and another with Desir.
> 
> i saw one you recently made with Repunzel a mickey head shaped one. can you make one with the name Isabella. thanks.



Hey milliepie, i know you get swamped with requests but i was wondering if you can do theses sooner since im leaving in 2 weeks and would like to finalize my door designs, thank you so much.


----------



## Diane71969

Millie, 

Could you please do 6 of the DCL License Plate with Mickey for me?

Date: 
JULY 2013

Names:
DIANE
LARRY
LISA
BRYAN
ASHLEY
KYLE

Thank you sooo much!
Diane


----------



## milliepie

GBChicinMaine said:


> Millie,
> 
> Do you know/remember where you got that fantastic "sparkle" font??  I'm a big Tink fan, and I've been trying my hand at some of my own designs.  I can't imagine a more appropriate font for my favorite fairy!
> 
> TIA!



It is called Razzle Dazzle.


----------



## 3Charbys

OH!!  I love Razzle Dazzle, looks perfect for tooth fairy letters!


----------



## milliepie

bigyanks said:


> Hey milliepie, i know you get swamped with requests but i was wondering if you can do theses sooner since im leaving in 2 weeks and would like to finalize my door designs, thank you so much.



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

nikkistevej said:


> Hi Millipie, Can I get the Disney Dream 2012 design, with 3 beach chairs on Castaway Cay  that say Nikki, Steve and Jordan(girl) with The Johnson's at the bottom and the Mickey and Goofy clouds in the background? Thanks so much in advance- love the designs!!
> Also can I get the Disney Diva zebra print Mickey head with the pink tiara. That is so cute!!!



Did you just wand the Mickey head as it is or a name on there?


----------



## nikkistevej

milliepie said:


> Did you just wand the Mickey head as it is or a name on there?



No name, this perfect, but can I get it without the 2012 also? Love the designs as usual!!! Thanks so much!!!! Can't wait to put thm on my door on the cruise!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Scooby3x1y said:


> Do you want the same design, or different Tinks?  Some kids freak if they aren't the same, some want different, let me know.
> 
> I just did them, let me know if you want them the same.  Also, I already had this "Hope" in my PB, I can do one for Skye too if you want.



I love all three!  Could I get all three designs for both of my girls? These will last a lifetime.  Thank you so much for sharing your talent with everyone!!!



Beth


----------



## Va-NanaTink

Hi, Milliepie,

I've been scrolling for hours looking for a graphic I remember from the past.  I don't know who did it originally, and I've seen different iterations, but it's Mickey and Minnie in white adirondack chairs on the beach.  There was a place in the sand where words could be etched.

Do you know the graphic I am talking about and where I might be able to find it?  
Thanks much!


----------



## theggs4ever

milliepie said:
			
		

> Working...
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...r/?action=view&current=WonderSanFranGlobe.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=DCLWonderpreserver2012.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=CruzFamilyPorthole.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=WonderPacificCoastOct7-14mh.png
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/C D/?action=view&current=Crissieplutomh.pnghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Maddiedocmcstuffinsmh.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... T/?action=view&current=RockyArmymickeymh.png
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... R S T/?action=view&current=Sydneegoofymh.pnghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ay/?action=view&current=Sydnee8thbirthday.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Princess8thBirthdaymh.png



Hi Milliepie. 

Did you happen to get a chance to do the name fills in my original request on page 125 all the way at the bottom of that page?  Since you did these, I just thought maybe I would check and see if they just didn't get posted or if I missed them.  Again, you are truly a gift to these boards. 

Eta:  For reference, your quote above I made is from page 161.  Thanks!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Va-NanaTink said:


> Hi, Milliepie,
> 
> I've been scrolling for hours looking for a graphic I remember from the past.  I don't know who did it originally, and I've seen different iterations, but it's Mickey and Minnie in white adirondack chairs on the beach.  There was a place in the sand where words could be etched.
> 
> Do you know the graphic I am talking about and where I might be able to find it?
> Thanks much!



The person who used to do this graphic is no longer active on here.

Corinna


----------



## milliepie

kamgen said:


> Thanks so much Millie! If you have time, could you make one name fill of Phineas and Ferb in the name
> LIAM
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I know it's too late, but I already have it done and thought maybe you could use it for something else.


----------



## milliepie

theggs4ever said:


> Hi Milliepie.
> 
> Did you happen to get a chance to do the name fills in my original request on page 125 all the way at the bottom of that page?  Since you did these, I just thought maybe I would check and see if they just didn't get posted or if I missed them.  Again, you are truly a gift to these boards.
> 
> Eta:  For reference, your quote above I made is from page 161.  Thanks!!!



Yes..  I was just about to post them.


----------



## milliepie

nikkistevej said:


> No name, this perfect, but can I get it without the 2012 also? Love the designs as usual!!! Thanks so much!!!! Can't wait to put thm on my door on the cruise!



Sure, no problem.


----------



## milliepie

DisDream09 said:


> Ugh!  The picture didn't copy. It is the Mickey ears globe Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean itinerary February 16-23, 2013
> 
> Also, Lady and the Tramp Mickey ears with the names Rita & Steve --- same cruise, Fantasy
> 
> I'm so glad I found this thread. You do amazing work!!!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

twinrx said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Could I get a Pirate Minnie with the names, Bella, Bailey and Rachel in each one? I'd be just as happy to get a blank one that I can try to add the names to. Thanks a million.



Here are your Mickey heads.


----------



## EDelashmit

EDelashmit said:


> These are so great!! I'd love some if at all possible! We are going on the Magic over Halloween. I'm up for anything. There's myself, Erin, my DH Mark, DS Christian (age 6), and DD Victoria (age 3). I was thinking Halloween theme or even just traditional Disney. DS loves Cars and DD loves Princesses (of coarse). Thank you in advance!! I have zero art skills and am clueless about all this



Just checking on my post 
I have no idea where you guys are on these posts, there are soooo many of us!!!

Thank you!


----------



## nikkistevej

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem.



Thanks again! I love it!!


----------



## SleepyDeb

I can't wait to make some magnets for our cruise in Jan.


----------



## Roxy217

Hi Milliepie 

I wanted to let you know that I made a Skin-it for my iPad using the design you made for me! Well, so many people have asked me where I got it & I said my friend MADE it for me! Thanks so much - I feel like I am carrying around an original masterpiece 

I do have another special request: 
We will be at WDW October 7th to 14th for the Food & Wine Festival. My nephew - who I love like a son - just told my husband & I that he is going to ask his girlfriend to marry him! I'm not sure of the exact date but I do know it will be either the 8th, 9th or 10th of October. Is it possible to make a special Engagement design for them - same design just 3 separate dates (or tell me how to change the date)? Here is some info for your consideration:
     Names: James & Lissenia
     Characters: Mickey & Minnie or Jasmine & Aladdin or Donald & Daisy
     Date: October 8, 9 or 10 - 2012 ( reason for the 3 dates? They are buying a house & not sure of the closing date. He wants to propose at the house once they sign the closing papers. Then they are meeting us in WDW on 10/11. 

Now since I am a hopeless romantic, I want to decorate their hotel room before they arrive on the 11th. I know this is a bit much to ask but I hope you can help me out. Thanks so much & I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## calker

My request thread number is 1964, I know our cruise date has passed but if it is at all possible would you still please create this design.  I would like to include it on our door when we sail again next year.

Thank you again for all you do for us.


----------



## theggs4ever

milliepie said:
			
		

> Yes..  I was just about to post them.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=CrissieDCLwonderfill_zps64929f48.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=RockyDCLwonderfill_zps9e6bf88a.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=MaddieDCLWonderfill_zpscd0f6d98.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=SydneeDCLWonderfill_zps55c4c133.jpg



Oh thank you!!!  I was worried I had missed them or that I didn't do something right on the computer!  

Thank you for giving your time to strangers. You are amazing and I'm not just saying that!  God bless you ten times over from one military wife to another!!


----------



## cruising5

HI Milliepie,

I'm know you are crazy busy but I was wondering what post number you are on?
I wanted to if there was any chance you might have my request #1929 on page 129. We leave next Thursday, Sept 28th to go to Galveston for our Disney Cruise.  I am searching pages up to 155 now. IF you already posted them could you tell me where. thanks

Janet Cruising5


----------



## milliepie

cruising5 said:


> HI Milliepie,
> 
> I'm know you are crazy busy but I was wondering what post number you are on?
> I wanted to if there was any chance you might have my request #1929 on page 129. We leave next Thursday, Sept 28th to go to Galveston for our Disney Cruise.  I am searching pages up to 155 now. IF you already posted them could you tell me where. thanks
> 
> Janet Cruising5



Morning.  No, I haven't posted them yet, but I can do yours later today.  Sorry for the wait.


----------



## twinrx

milliepie said:


> Here are your Mickey heads.



Beautiful, thanks, the girls will love it.

Anchors Aweigh

bill


----------



## chiyo0896

I noticed the other day that next to my Castaway Club info there was a graphic with Mickey Ears.  Another Hidden Mickey!   I was wondering if you had a similar dis-sign or if this is one you would consider creating?   It is an anchor with Mickey Ears.  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151036087487373&set=o.383023018381475&type=3&theater 

sorry for the link - its the only way I know how to share the image.  

Thank you for sharing your time and creativity.

Carrie in RVA


----------



## Tabologist

I'd like to request DCL "Dream" name fill for the following names

Tabitha, Scott, Karah, Spencer, Amelia and Theodore

Thank you


----------



## Southernmickey

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...SteveRitaladytrampbeachhearts_zps398c5ba8.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...current=Fantasyfeb16-23itinmh_zps200653e8.jpg



Millie ... Could I get one of the dogs with the Dream and the names of Joe and Liz. 

Thanks. BTW ... We leave for cruise on October 18.


----------



## Southernmickey

It's the one with Lady and the Tramp. The pictures didn't copy. Sorry.


----------



## miyta

milliepie said:


> I know it's too late, but I already have it done and thought maybe you could use it for something else.



dont worry- if it was too late for them it was perfect timing for me- I sent this to my girlfried who's son is named LIAM and they are going to hang in his room
LOVE IT!


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> Morning.  No, I haven't posted them yet, but I can do yours later today.  Sorry for the wait.



I had a long tiring day, and I'm going to bed early tonight, so I'm going to have to get to them tomorrow.  I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## asemaria

milliepie said:
			
		

> I had a long tiring day, and I'm going to bed early tonight, so I'm going to have to get to them tomorrow.  I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!



Don't forget that we are all VERY happy and greatful for everything you do. You don't owe us anything. You, your family and the things YOU want to do is the most important things. 

Have a fantastic weekend! @-}--


----------



## Glitzytraveller

Hi Milliepie - Do you have any Buffalo Bills Mickey heads?  You did some great Chargers ones for me earlier this year and I would like to do the Bills for friends of ours who will be sailing soon.  I really liked the football with ears.  Also, do you have any pumpkins with black Mickey ears.  We are sailing on a Halloween sailing and thought that would be cute.

Thanks for all you do.  We appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

Hi there.  How are you?  I hope everything is good with you.

I was wondering if you could tell me if you knew what people did with all of the items you make for Walt Disney World.  I have no idea if the doors are magnetic or not.

We just booked a trip for January so I definitely have time to figure out what I could need.  I still have the stuff you did for our cruise and can you all the stuff that wasn't directly for The Disney Magic, that is if people use them as magnets for the door.

Thanks for always being so wonderful!

Sari


----------



## SleepyDeb

i'm going to print a hat for the cabin door number.  I saw that the number plaques are 7.5 inches.  Is that 7.5' radius (1/2 way across) or diameter (all the way across.)  Thanks.


----------



## debsters41

SleepyDeb said:


> i'm going to print a hat for the cabin door number.  I saw that the number plaques are 7.5 inches.  Is that 7.5' radius (1/2 way across) or diameter (all the way across.)  Thanks.



I am pretty sure it is 7.5 inches diameter.  Have you seen this thread?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891

It may be helpful

Have a happy cruise!


----------



## mousehouselover

Would it be possible to get the belle beast gave me the world anniversary pic done with the Dream instead of the castle and saying "For our anniversary he made a Dream come true"?


----------



## miyta

asemaria said:


> Don't forget that we are all VERY happy and greatful for everything you do. You don't owe us anything. You, your family and the things YOU want to do is the most important things.
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend! @-}--



AGREED!!!!


----------



## cruising5

milliepie said:


> I had a long tiring day, and I'm going to bed early tonight, so I'm going to have to get to them tomorrow.  I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!



I totally understand. Thank you.


----------



## milliepie

sari8970 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Hi there.  How are you?  I hope everything is good with you.
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me if you knew what people did with all of the items you make for Walt Disney World.  I have no idea if the doors are magnetic or not.
> 
> We just booked a trip for January so I definitely have time to figure out what I could need.  I still have the stuff you did for our cruise and can you all the stuff that wasn't directly for The Disney Magic, that is if people use them as magnets for the door.
> 
> Thanks for always being so wonderful!
> 
> Sari



Hi Sari, I'm doing very well thank you.  

There are many many things that people use them for at Disney World.  They make shirts, tote bags, stroller tags, passports, window clings and other decorations.  I don't think all of the doors are magnetic at the resorts, so instead of magnets they make window decorations.  I always make tip envelopes to give to mousekeeping.  

I hope you are well.


----------



## milliepie

cruising5 said:


> I totally understand. Thank you.



Thanks.  Here you are.  Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## lsmith4717

Hi Milliepie.  I have to start off by saving how fantastic you are and send loads of great karma your way!!!

We are cruising on the Fantasy Halloween cruise for our 10th anniversary and my in law's 50th anniversary (which is on the 27th).

Can we have an anniversary design (Boyer's 10th Anniversary and Boyer's 50th Anniversary)?   Also a halloween theme for Will and Quinn?

Thank you so much!

Lisa


----------



## Deb3girls

Hi Millie..I am BRAND new to DIS-We are so excited to be cruising the Disney Fantasy Oct. 6th- I wanted to surprise the group we're going with magnets for everyone's door! Your's are AMAZING!! Can you make some for me?  I would like-
Something in Mickey Ears with a pirate or sailor Mickey saying: Cruising the Fantasy 2012

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## luvdamouse91

Millie,

May I please get a group porthole  - Disney Fantasy 2012 with Dec 8-15, 2012.  

I would love the porthole with all five (including Minnie) if you can fit everything in.  If not the one with the four would be great too.  Thanks.


----------



## cruising5

milliepie said:


> Thanks.  Here you are.  Hope you have a great trip.
> 
> O Milliepie, We LOVE THEM!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

I know you quote the original post when you post designs, but how do we know that our design has posted?  Thanks!


----------



## jilljill

Tinkerbell2B said:


> I know you quote the original post when you post designs, but how do we know that our design has posted?  Thanks!



You will need to keep checking the thread to see if your's have been posted.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Tabologist said:


> I'd like to request DCL "Dream" name fill for the following names
> 
> Tabitha, Scott, Karah, Spencer, Amelia and Theodore
> 
> Thank you



Is this request for Millie or Me?


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

jilljill said:


> You will need to keep checking the thread to see if your's have been posted.



I thought so, but this thread moves along so fast!!  I subscribed to the tread, but I don't think I get notified every time someone posts like I asked to be.


----------



## theggs4ever

Hi Scooby. 


Can you please make a graphic that says something about Sisters Forever with two princesses and hearts or something and the names Sydnee and Maddie?  Milliepie has some sisters ones if you want to look at them for ideas.  Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## milliepie

Aliswa said:


> Hi Millie!
> Can i get the 4 chairs with the names: Alan, Alison, Olivia and Savannah. On the top I'd like "the Martin Family" and High Point, NC



Here are your designs.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

debdreamsofdis said:


> Hello millipie and all the other wonderful DISigners! Please forgive me as I have a boatload of requests (pun intended). We are a party of 9 spread across 3 cabins and all but 2 are new cruisers. I truly hope this is not too much to ask. I really appreciate any help you can give.
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/mEnneoWA/47yearanniversarycelebrating.html?
> With names Al and Jane in mickey heads, celebrating 45 years
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/gLktXkyB/mickey_minnie_porthole.html?
> Our First Cruise
> Disney Wonder
> Oct. 7-14 2012
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Ks22yege/PrincesscrownCinderellamh.html?
> Rylee
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/HPrMMY-B/princess_rapunzel_pink_tiara_m.html?
> Makenna
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/rnFaYxwS/debbie_pixar_fill.html?
> Joey
> 
> Phineas and Ferb name fill (can't find the link)
> Braden
> Dallen
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/vS2rhtOS/Minnie_teacher_mh.html?
> Rachel
> 
> Mickey hat family http://www.4shared.com/photo/CkQx5zPC/Grandpaectfamily.html?
> 
> Our Wonderful Disney Cruise
> Grandpa Grandma Mom Dad Braden (boy age 10) Dallen (boy age 8) Rylee (girl age 5) Makenna (girl age 4) Rachel (adult female)
> October 2012
> 
> Also if it's not too much to ask
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/KZHXTWl4/file.html
> Jane
> Debbie
> Rylee
> Makenna
> Rachel
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/uz3cKA_v/file.html
> Al
> Joey
> Braden
> Dallen
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! i'm so excited to share your fantastic designs on our stateroom door!



I hate to be so shameless and bump up my request, but we leave in less than 2 weeks and if there's any way possible that at least a few of these requests can be filled, I would be extremely grateful. I would especially appreciate the 45th anniversary sign for Al and Jane, the Al KTTW card, the Makenna Rapunzel and the Dallen Phineas and Ferb fill. If nothing else, I think that I can find all the other names in your files and use those if necessary.  I know you are very busy and I understand if you can't do them in time. 

Thank you  so much for your time and effort you share with everyone on these boards!


----------



## milliepie

doombuqqy said:


> millie pie--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We just found out our son (usmc) and his wife are expecting our first grandchild next year and then our daughter spung it on us that she is pregnant too! I told them this is not race I am not dying anytime soon I hope.They will be Feb and March babies. We are thrilled and would love to have a design announcing our big news. We will wear it on our WDW trip our upcoming cruise and at home. I appreciate any art you could create, Thank you sooooooo much. A little info, I am Brenda and my husband is Walt. Our son is Jonathan... just found out it's a boy....Jonathan Nicholas Courtney Jr.and his wife is Kyndal. Our daughter is Meghan and her husband is Cody, do not know the sex of their baby yet. This does not need to be complicated just included info for your creative mind. we will appreciate anything you can create.Thank you again.
> Well we found out we lost a grandbaby, our daughter Meghan lost her baby 4 days ago so we are just expecting a grandson now.


So happy to hear about your news!  Sorry to hear about your loss. 

This is the first thing that popped into my mind.  Please feel free to let me know if it's not exactly what you were looking for.  I also have the Dad to be, Mom to be ect.  that I can add grandparents to as well.


----------



## milliepie

GoofyTraci said:


> Millipe Pie I am not leaving for a couple of months and obviously want to wait my turn. So when you have time can you make me the disign that says aqua duck....with If you can't find me I'm on the Aqua Duck.... if that is too long then maybe aqua duck here we come!!!!; the mickey head aqua duck with donald tim and one with Ryan, if you have one with stitch Nate...



Here you go.


----------



## aafdmom

Hi Milliepie....

First thank you so much for the personalized designs!!  Have printed them off and they look great!!

Wondering if it is possible to get a couple more before next Wednesday??

http://www.4shared.com/photo/I9k_ywxK/3deckccmdg.html?
Red Chair....The Reynolds' Family
Blue Chair....The Cvach Family
Green Chair..The LeCompte Family
On the perserver...Fantasy Eastern Caribbean  Oct 6-13 2012

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Tt7sjsSG/Captain_Mickey_preserver.html?
Noah's First Cruise  Fantasy 2012

also wondering if you have a Minnie like this ...if so
Isabel's First Cruise   Fantasy 2012

Hopefully you have time to do this...
Thanks again

Sue


----------



## Tabologist

Scooby3x1y said:
			
		

> Is this request for Millie or Me?



Scooby - If this is something you could do I'd love it and Im sure Millie would mind as she has a ton of requests

Thanks so much


----------



## milliepie

erk711 said:


> Wow, you do great work! You must keep yourself busy.  If I may be so bold...
> 
> I would really like to get a princess (something like the previous post) with the name Athena.
> 
> I would also love to have two of the DCL nametags for the Wonder with the names Liz and Vern. And you if could also include our hometown (Victoria, BC) that would be super awesome.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I see you are only a few days away.  Hope this gets to you in time.  Have a great trip!


----------



## DadeJvon

milliepie said:
			
		

> I see you are only a few days away.  Hope this gets to you in time.  Have a great trip!
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...B/?action=view&current=Athenaprincessfill.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tags/?action=view&current=Lizwonderdcltag.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ags/?action=view&current=VernWonderdcltag.jpg



Would it be at all possible to ask where you get the tags from? I could add my family names to
It from here?


----------



## milliepie

aafdmom said:


> Hi Milliepie....
> 
> First thank you so much for the personalized designs!!  Have printed them off and they look great!!
> 
> Wondering if it is possible to get a couple more before next Wednesday??
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/I9k_ywxK/3deckccmdg.html?
> Red Chair....The Reynolds' Family
> Blue Chair....The Cvach Family
> Green Chair..The LeCompte Family
> On the perserver...Fantasy Eastern Caribbean  Oct 6-13 2012
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Tt7sjsSG/Captain_Mickey_preserver.html?
> 
> Noah's First Cruise  Fantasy 2012
> 
> also wondering if you have a Minnie like this ...if so
> Isabel's First Cruise   Fantasy 2012
> 
> Hopefully you have time to do this...
> Thanks again
> 
> Sue



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

DadeJvon said:


> Would it be at all possible to ask where you get the tags from? I could add my family names to
> It from here?



The ones that I made are in my shared files.  You can find other variations doing a google search.  Here is the link to mine.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Envelopes and Tags/


----------



## erk711

milliepie said:
			
		

> I see you are only a few days away.  Hope this gets to you in time.  Have a great trip!
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...B/?action=view&current=Athenaprincessfill.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tags/?action=view&current=Lizwonderdcltag.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ags/?action=view&current=VernWonderdcltag.jpg



Thank you so much! Just in time  I am most certain we will enjoy ourselves!! 

Really appreciate you doing this for us. My niece will live the artwork I'm sure. What little princess wouldn't!?!

Thanks again. Take care....


----------



## milliepie

debdreamsofdis said:


> I hate to be so shameless and bump up my request, but we leave in less than 2 weeks and if there's any way possible that at least a few of these requests can be filled, I would be extremely grateful. I would especially appreciate the 45th anniversary sign for Al and Jane, the Al KTTW card, the Makenna Rapunzel and the Dallen Phineas and Ferb fill. If nothing else, I think that I can find all the other names in your files and use those if necessary.  I know you are very busy and I understand if you can't do them in time.
> 
> Thank you  so much for your time and effort you share with everyone on these boards!



I can to the fills too, I'll do them tomorrow.


----------



## erk711

milliepie said:
			
		

> I see you are only a few days away.  Hope this gets to you in time.  Have a great trip!
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...B/?action=view&current=Athenaprincessfill.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tags/?action=view&current=Lizwonderdcltag.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ags/?action=view&current=VernWonderdcltag.jpg



Me again...I just realized I must have asked for the Mickey head in a different post. Would it be possible to get the SoCal Wonder itinerary Mickey head with our cruise dates Sept. 30-Oct. 7th? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gydell

Anyone know what post or page Milliepie is on?


----------



## vleeth

This thread is great.  I own a sign shop so I can make these...I'm just not creative enough to come up with the ideas.  Is it okay if I copy these designs?


----------



## Zandy595

Toy Story 3 characters http://spoonful.com/sites/default/files/toy-story-magnetic-character-toys-printable-0410.pdf


----------



## Blueyedchanel

gydell said:
			
		

> Anyone know what post or page Milliepie is on?



I was wondering the same, my request is on page 143 I think and we leave in a couple weeks!


----------



## DadeJvon

milliepie said:
			
		

> The ones that I made are in my shared files.  You can find other variations doing a google search.  Here is the link to mine.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Envelopes%20and%20Tags/



Thank you


----------



## debdreamsofdis

milliepie said:


> I can to the fills too, I'll do them tomorrow.



You are an angel! Thank you so much! This adds so much to our enjoyment of the cruise


----------



## aafdmom

Hi Milliepie!

Thank you so much for getting to my requests....Am so excited to see them !  Thank you!  Thank you!

now I made a mistake  on the beach chair for the Reynolds family.....is it possible for you to remove the apostrophe after the s in Reynolds??  that is my mistake...


Thank you again for all you have done for me
Sue
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=ReynoldsCvachLecomptedeckchairs.jpg


----------



## milliepie

erk711 said:


> Me again...I just realized I must have asked for the Mickey head in a different post. Would it be possible to get the SoCal Wonder itinerary Mickey head with our cruise dates Sept. 30-Oct. 7th? Thanks in advance.



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

aafdmom said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Thank you so much for getting to my requests....Am so excited to see them !  Thank you!  Thank you!
> 
> now I made a mistake  on the beach chair for the Reynolds family.....is it possible for you to remove the apostrophe after the s in Reynolds??  that is my mistake...
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all you have done for me
> Sue
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=ReynoldsCvachLecomptedeckchairs.jpg



No worries.


----------



## milliepie

vleeth said:


> This thread is great.  I own a sign shop so I can make these...I'm just not creative enough to come up with the ideas.  Is it okay if I copy these designs?



Yes, you can use the designs for personal use only please.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

I'm on page 123 for those wondering.  But, as always, feel free to let me know if you need yours sooner.


----------



## erk711

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=Wonderpacificcoastsept30mh.png



That's just lovely, thank you! I'll print them off tomorrow, pack and run off to our cruise! Yeah!!


----------



## Calfan

Millipie:

You created a great image that folks on our DIS Meets thread for our Alaska cruise used to make t-shirts that we all wore on embarkation day:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45408247&postcount=320

I would love for the DISers on our upcoming Western Fantasy cruise (April 13 -20, 2013) to do something similar.  Can you suggest an image for us to use?  Something comparable to the image in the linked post above would be fabulous (maybe more oriented to the Caribbean and the Fantasy) or maybe one of your life preserver designs.

Thanks so much.

Calfan


----------



## GoofyTraci

Millie Pie thank you for my aqua duck disigns for my family!!! Love them and Love you too!!! You have been very good to my family for many years and  you continue to bless others. thanks


----------



## doombuqqy

milliepie said:


> So happy to hear about your news!  Sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> This is the first thing that popped into my mind.  Please feel free to let me know if it's not exactly what you were looking for.  I also have the Dad to be, Mom to be ect.  that I can add grandparents to as well


milliepie, these are awesome any chance you could do the grandma,grandpa to the mom\dad to be ones for me? I will be making everyone shirts now, THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## Scotty69

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Can I please get the Cinderella/Prince Charming life preserver but with 2013? Thank you so much for everything you do to make everyone's cruises so special!


----------



## Blueyedchanel

milliepie said:
			
		

> I'm on page 123 for those wondering.  But, as always, feel free to let me know if you need yours sooner.



Thanks milliepie, you are awesome!


----------



## jilljill

milliepie said:


> *REMEMBER  These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!*
> 
> Post your designs, plain graphics, or photographs to share with others to help them design their own perfect magnets.
> 
> 
> Here are the links to the last 6 threads.
> 
> Part One: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226
> Part Two: http://www.disboards.com/showthread....47014&page=255
> Part Three: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290
> Part Four: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440038
> Part Five: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2552775
> Part Six:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2745821
> 
> 
> If you are looking for the ears to go over the number on your stateroom door check out this thread for some awesome creations:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891
> 
> 
> If you want to see how others decorate their door, or if you want to post your pics check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2281626
> 
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> Q: How do I print them, they are grainy?
> A: If the picture is a thumbnail, you need to click on that. It will take you to the photo hosting site of the DISigner.
> Once you are there, click on it again (for photobucket) or the click to enlarge box (4shared) to expand the DISign to it's full size.
> You can then right click and save it at it's best quality.
> 
> Q: Where do I find these DISigns and how do I get one made for me?
> A: Check out the signatures of some of the DISigners. They have links to their shared sites that you can look through. If you see something you would like to have, post a request with the one you would like and what you want on it. If you don't see what you had in mind, describe what you would like and hopefully someone can find a pic for you or make a new DISign.
> 
> Q: I would like to share. How do I post them from my computer to here?
> A: There are many free image hosting sites you can sign up with. Try ImageShack, Photobucket, Flickr, 4shared. Once you sign up
> you can upload your pictures and then post the url from there to your post on here. New pics and Ideas are always welcome and encouraged!
> If you just want to share, but don't have time to help personalize, just say so in your post.





vleeth said:


> This thread is great.  I own a sign shop so I can make these...I'm just not creative enough to come up with the ideas.  Is it okay if I copy these designs?


PLEASE abide by the rules, the designs are to be used for personal use only and can not be sold or used for any type of profit.


----------



## mousehouselover

Hi Millie, I know this was last minute as we leave in a few days. If you can get to it that would be wonderful. If not I'll use it in my scrapbook. 



mousehouselover said:


> Would it be possible to get the belle beast gave me the world anniversary pic done with the Dream instead of the castle and saying "For our anniversary he made a Dream come true"?



http://www.4shared.com/photo/HnZq0TvB/bellebeastgavemetheWorld.html

Thank you for all your time!


----------



## milliepie

debdreamsofdis said:


> You are an angel! Thank you so much! This adds so much to our enjoyment of the cruise



You are very welcome.  Here are the fills.


----------



## milliepie

mousehouselover said:


> Hi Millie, I know this was last minute as we leave in a few days. If you can get to it that would be wonderful. If not I'll use it in my scrapbook.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/HnZq0TvB/bellebeastgavemetheWorld.html
> 
> Thank you for all your time!



I will try to get one done before you leave.


----------



## milliepie

doombuqqy said:


> milliepie, these are awesome any chance you could do the grandma,grandpa to the mom\dad to be ones for me? I will be making everyone shirts now, THANK YOU SO MUCH.



Absolutely.


----------



## milliepie

Calfan said:


> Millipie:
> 
> You created a great image that folks on our DIS Meets thread for our Alaska cruise used to make t-shirts that we all wore on embarkation day:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45408247&postcount=320
> 
> I would love for the DISers on our upcoming Western Fantasy cruise (April 13 -20, 2013) to do something similar.  Can you suggest an image for us to use?  Something comparable to the image in the linked post above would be fabulous (maybe more oriented to the Caribbean and the Fantasy) or maybe one of your life preserver designs.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Calfan



I will dig deep and see if I can come up with something for you.


----------



## aafdmom

Hi Milliepie...
I need one more design....


using thishttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Preservers/?action=view&current=Isabelsfirstcruisepreserver.jpg



with this info....
Kolbie  in the small part where the 2012 is

in the larger area
Eastern Caribbean  Cruise    Fantasy 2012     If it doesnt all fit then leave out the cruise part...

Thank you very much again

Sue

hopefully by next Wednesday you can get to this!


----------



## Calfan

milliepie said:


> I will dig deep and see if I can come up with something for you.



Thank you!


----------



## miyta

miyta said:


> Hi milliepie, love all of your creations.
> I was wondering if you could do this same Mickey ears for me with the map port calls for Disney magic. I don't want dates as we are on back to back. Was thinking the map to grand cayman, costa Maya, Cozumel, and on one ear October  2012 and on the other Disney magic or whatever you think best
> 
> Not sure how long it takes for you to get thru the posts though, we leAve in 3 weeks and hoping to make some magnets.
> 
> Can I get portholes with:
> Tammie- Alice in wonderland - or whatever you have with Alice
> Gavin Mickey
> Garner- chip
> Garrett- Dale
> Billy- Donald duck
> Marge- snow white
> Diana- tinker bell
> None of the above are absolutely necessary- feel free to change any character if you don't have
> Thanks again!!



Hi Millipie,
I dont want to bypass the others that are patiently waiting but wondering if at all possible I could get the one request filled from abve of getting  the mickey head with the map for our Disney Magic cruise with October 2012 in one ear  and Disney Magic on the other ear.

You may have even already created this one for someone else but I haven't been able to find it with what I have looked thru so far. 

I am trying to send off a magnet order and only have a few more days to get the order in to receive back in time.

all of the names can wait til it's my turn
thanks for considering
tammie


----------



## milliepie

miyta said:


> Hi Millipie,
> I dont want to bypass the others that are patiently waiting but wondering if at all possible I could get the one request filled from abve of getting  the mickey head with the map for our Disney Magic cruise with October 2012 in one ear  and Disney Magic on the other ear.
> 
> You may have even already created this one for someone else but I haven't been able to find it with what I have looked thru so far.
> 
> I am trying to send off a magnet order and only have a few more days to get the order in to receive back in time.
> 
> all of the names can wait til it's my turn
> thanks for considering
> tammie



No problem.  Hope this is the right one.


----------



## milliepie

aafdmom said:


> Hi Milliepie...
> I need one more design....
> 
> 
> using thishttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Preservers/?action=view&current=Isabelsfirstcruisepreserver.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> with this info....
> Kolbie  in the small part where the 2012 is
> 
> in the larger area
> Eastern Caribbean  Cruise    Fantasy 2012     If it doesnt all fit then leave out the cruise part...
> 
> Thank you very much again
> 
> Sue
> 
> hopefully by next Wednesday you can get to this!



Sure!


----------



## Roxy217

Just checking in to see what post you are up to. I had requested a design for my nephew why is getting engaged. we are leaving next Saturday. If you can't do it before then, after is fine too. Thanks so much for your time & talent


----------



## milliepie

mousehouselover said:


> Hi Millie, I know this was last minute as we leave in a few days. If you can get to it that would be wonderful. If not I'll use it in my scrapbook.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/HnZq0TvB/bellebeastgavemetheWorld.html
> 
> Thank you for all your time!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Roxy217 said:


> Just checking in to see what post you are up to. I had requested a design for my nephew why is getting engaged. we are leaving next Saturday. If you can't do it before then, after is fine too. Thanks so much for your time & talent



I added all three dates for you, no problem.  A few for you to choose from..


----------



## Roxy217

You are the BEST!!! I'm starting to tear up - they are amazing!


----------



## miyta

milliepie said:


> No problem.  Hope this is the right one.



yes this is perfect. and thank you for making it so quickly.  
i am a first timer at this and just went to order and UGH!!!!...... 
 the company only does business cards typical horizontal rectangle. do you have a picture of the disney magic cruiseship that you could place on a rectangle and then insert this mickeyhead somewhere on the rectangle?  or anything that you have already that is in a rectangle shape for this itinerary, magic, etc
sorry for the second request


----------



## kkbeaton2

I just wanted to say thanks so much for the cool Mickey hat designs.  We had Captain Mickey for part of the week, and then changed it to Pirate Mickey on Pirate day! So fun.  Thanks again!

Captain Mickey





Pirate Mickey


----------



## Glitzytraveller

Hi Millie,

   You made a few designs for me back in January and now we are going back to the Dream and bringing friends with us. You had made us a few San Diego Chargers ears and we loved it.  Can you possibly make us some Buffalo Bills ears for our friends. I was also wondering if you had any pumpkins with ears.  We would also love the AquaDuck ears with the following names in them.  Thank you for all you do.  We appreciate it. 

Buffalo Bills Ears
buffallo Bills football with ears
Pumpkin with ears
AquaDuck ears with Eddie, Sarah, Megan, Erik, Phil, Trish, Ed and Christine


----------



## Blueyedchanel

Hi Milliepie!  Whenever you get to mine, I misspelled my fathers "grandpa" name.  On the request for the chairs please put "Poppie" instead of "Papi"  Thanks.  Also if you can do a name fill with "Poppie" and "Chanel" I would love that.  I found everyone elses names on your 4shared account.  We leave Oct 20th so whenever you get a chance to do these (if you have time) it will be much appreciated!  Thanks a bunch!!!!


Blueyedchanel said:


> I just wanted to say your designs are amazing.  You are so talented!  We leave out of Galveston on 10/20/12 and I was wondering if you could make a few for our first Disney Cruise!!!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/uU0UN1ow/3Generationstiaramh.html
> Instead of Walt Disney World can you put Cruising Disney 2012 with Mimi, Mommy, and Reagan in each of the Minnie heads, in that order?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/4qOTrZjU/Buzz_Green_Bay_Packers.html
> With Houston Texans instead of Green Bay
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iYMiqra/4deckoceanmmdd.html
> With the names George, Chanel, Ethan, and Reagan
> and The Raesis Family 2012 somewhere on there
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/WrGtMF83/deckccmickminn.html with Papi and Mimi and The Newton Family 2012 somewhere on there
> 
> Thanks so much if you have time!!!


----------



## aafdmom

milliepie said:


> Sure!



ut oh Millie this design came up for Isabel... need it a little different for Kolbie...

would like this minnie design with the following info..
Kolbie in the small part where the 2012 is

in the larger area
Eastern Caribbean Cruise Fantasy 2012 If it doesnt all fit then leave out the cruise part...

Thank you very much again

Sue

hopefully by next Wednesday you can get to this!


----------



## mousehouselover

Millie~

Thank you!!! They are perfect!! I can't wait to put them on our door on Sunday.


----------



## milliepie

aafdmom said:


> ut oh Millie this design came up for Isabel... need it a little different for Kolbie...
> 
> would like this minnie design with the following info..
> Kolbie in the small part where the 2012 is
> 
> in the larger area
> Eastern Caribbean Cruise Fantasy 2012 If it doesnt all fit then leave out the cruise part...
> 
> Thank you very much again
> 
> Sue
> 
> hopefully by next Wednesday you can get to this!



Sorry posted the wrong one.  I fixed the link for you in my original post on the previous page.


----------



## kbceman

Hi.  I love the work that you do!  I have been looking through for Candace from Phineas and Ferb.  My 11yo daughter loves LOVES her!!  My 5yo likes Jake.  I would like to do some magnets for our door when we sail in January. 
I'm sorry if I missed them, I'm a newbie here, but is there any possible way you can point me in a direction?  Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## sharonmickeymouse

I'am a newbie on here and we are goiong on the Disney Fantasy Nov 10 and would like to create different door decorations each day, but need help.
I have seen them before but don't know where to start.
tks so much
sharon


----------



## jilljill

sharonmickeymouse said:


> I'am a newbie on here and we are goiong on the Disney Fantasy Nov 10 and would like to create different door decorations each day, but need help.
> I have seen them before but don't know where to start.
> tks so much
> sharon


Welcome

This thread is all about requesting designs to use for magnets and other items.


----------



## Deb3girls

Hi Millie...I am so excited to see the  amazing designs...I am so new to this incredible site....will you let me know when you've finished them? I am not sure how to know if you're done? 

Thanks again for working on this... I can't wait to have wonderfully decorated door to show off!!


----------



## jilljill

Deb3girls said:


> Hi Millie...I am so excited to see the  amazing designs...I am so new to this incredible site....will you let me know when you've finished them? I am not sure how to know if you're done?
> 
> Thanks again for working on this... I can't wait to have wonderfully decorated door to show off!!



When milliepie is finished with your graphics she will post them to this thread.  You will need to keep checking this thread to see when they are posted.


----------



## bigmoonmullen

Hi MilliePie,

Can you please customize the following for us?

http://www.shared.com/photo/ZRkgFgIw/what_happens_stays_fantasy_may.html 
October 20  27, 2012

http://dc466.4shared.com/img/OI3zRoeA/s3/may_19-26_fantasy_eastern_itin.jpg 
October 20  27, 2012


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=Tylersfirstcruisepreserver.jpg
Weezie & Big Moon 

DonaldDaisyDCLsunset  can you add Weezie & Big Moon in the sand

http://www.4shared.com/photo/2tq0uskJ/MickMinnsunsetbeach.html 
Heart in the sand with Weezie & Big Moon 

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## paulacraiglow

I am still a couple months but still trying to figure out how to make the magnets and what I am going to do for my fish extender gifts.  Any clue what page Milliepie is on?  I think my requests were on page 112.

Thanks and if anyone can share some light on how they use the Mickey head graphics printed on magnets, it would save me some Google search headaches!!

Off to Disneyland on Oct 18, my first visit there, can't wait!!!


----------



## paulacraiglow

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, this is PERFECT.  Thanks for sharing your wonderful talents!!!


----------



## cwehrstedt

Can i get one Like this one, http://m628.photobucket.com/albumvi... heads/Fantasyitinerarymhmay26.jpg.html?o=117

For 2013 fantasy western carribean.  Just generic.  No date no family name?

Thanks

UPDATED:: Ended up being able to alter one to make it, hope you dont mind.  Thanks for all your hard work milliepe!


----------



## paulacraiglow

milliepie said:


> Not sure if you wanted your names on there, so I didn't put them.  Just let me know if you did want them and I'll add them for you.
> Oh, I just saw you asked for chairs too.  I'll get back to you on that one.



Millipie, 

THANK YOU SO MUCH.  These are wonderful.  I would like our names on them, if you can.  Last name is fine, Craiglow.  I would also like the beach chair one if possible.  Kevin, Paula, Nathan and Russ.

Thanks so much.  You do great work!!


----------



## poohbear926

Just wondering if you got to work on anything for the bridesmaids yet for my wedding?


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Good morning Milliepie,

Amy and I are heading back out on another cruise and wanted to ask if you could do a few for us?  We have most of the ones from before but a couple are date/ship based so wanted to see if we could get them for the new ship?

This on in DRAC -

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Names/C D/Colin Stitch fill_zps1c420831.png

and if there is a Tigger version one for AMY

A tigger porthole for Amy 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...sts/Cruise/Portholes/JustinTiggerporthole.jpg

One like this one for Drac but with just Stitch 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Portholes/Hawaii2012LiloStitchporthole2.jpg

One of these with Drouillard Clan using Gordon Dress ( http://www.clangordonhighlanders.com/images/gorddres1.jpg ) -

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...equests/Mickey Heads/Q R S T/Sharpclanmhs.png

We have plenty of time.  Thank you for your time and all you do for making the cruises that much better.

Jim


----------



## TgrFans

Good afternoon Milliepie!

I'm trying to figure out how to request specific magnets - hope this works!  (I'm just following links and copy/pasting)!

Can I please have one each of the Micky Heads for the Fantasy cruise (like the following): 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...uise/DCL Mickey heads/FantasyJune162012mh.png

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/... Mickey heads/Fantasyeasternjuly28-Aug4th.png

except change the date to June 15-22, 2013


the DCL name tag: 
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/Tags and Envelopes/Griffindclfantasytag.jpg

except change the name to Fred

and
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ed requests/Tags and Envelopes/Jimdclpass.jpg
with individual names:  Fred, Mike, Regina, Abby, Allison


Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## TgrFans

Oh my goodness…I just found these….how adorable!

Can I ask for a few more?

The cruise porthole…with Captain Mickey, with the name Mike

the cruise porthole with Daisy Duck, with the name Allison

the cruise porthole with Cinderella, with the name Abby

the cruise porthole with Minnie (in a pink & white polk a dot dress), with the name Regina

the cruise porthole with Goofy (in orange shirt), with the name Fred

Thanks again for sharing your talents!


----------



## milliepie

poohbear926 said:


> Just wondering if you got to work on anything for the bridesmaids yet for my wedding?



I was toying with some different ideas, but I just took something I had and re-vamped it a bit and added the Halloween colors you said your theme was aimed towards.  I hope they are ok.  I also had some general mh's I threw in.  I'm having some trouble seeing posted images on my computer right now, so please let me know if they didn't go through.  Thanks


----------



## miyta

miyta said:


> yes this is perfect. and thank you for making it so quickly.
> i am a first timer at this and just went to order and UGH!!!!......
> the company only does business cards typical horizontal rectangle. do you have a picture of the disney magic cruiseship that you could place on a rectangle and then insert this mickeyhead somewhere on the rectangle?  or anything that you have already that is in a rectangle shape for this itinerary, magic, etc
> sorry for the second request





miyta said:


> Hi Millipie,
> I dont want to bypass the others that are patiently waiting but wondering if at all possible I could get the one request filled from abve of getting  the mickey head with the map for our Disney Magic cruise with October 2012 in one ear  and Disney Magic on the other ear.
> 
> You may have even already created this one for someone else but I haven't been able to find it with what I have looked thru so far.
> 
> I am trying to send off a magnet order and only have a few more days to get the order in to receive back in time.
> 
> all of the names can wait til it's my turn
> thanks for considering
> tammie


hi milliepie
any chance you can insert my mickey head onto a rectangle with the disney magic picture you use frequently  (pictures of the seas, magic, sky) and then the mickey head on the right or left ? maybe put the ship off center?

or anything you have already for rectangle shape with cruise info (Magic, western carribean, october) that you know looks cute?  
thanks in advance-
love your work!!
tammie


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Milliepie,  

I removed a couple on my post as Amy and I are looking at changing our cruise due to in-law issues (they will be in Miami for that month)

Jim


----------



## milliepie

miyta said:


> hi milliepie
> any chance you can insert my mickey head onto a rectangle with the disney magic picture you use frequently  (pictures of the seas, magic, sky) and then the mickey head on the right or left ? maybe put the ship off center?
> 
> or anything you have already for rectangle shape with cruise info (Magic, western carribean, october) that you know looks cute?
> thanks in advance-
> love your work!!
> tammie



Yes, sorry I did these a couple of days ago.  Hope one will work for you.


----------



## milliepie

paulacraiglow said:


> Millipie,
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH.  These are wonderful.  I would like our names on them, if you can.  Last name is fine, Craiglow.  I would also like the beach chair one if possible.  Kevin, Paula, Nathan and Russ.
> 
> Thanks so much.  You do great work!!



No problem.


----------



## miyta

milliepie said:


> Yes, sorry I did these a couple of days ago.  Hope one will work for you.



these are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Mom_and_Mouse

Hi, Millie,

Just wanted to see if I had somehow missed your reply to my request because I think you are past my page now. (It was #1841 on page 123 on Aug. 6.)  I know you are insanely busy and really appreciate your generosity in using your time and talents for those of us who are less artistically inclined.  So excited to start making everything for our cruise! Thank you again!


----------



## milliepie

Mom_and_Mouse said:


> Hi, Millie,
> 
> Just wanted to see if I had somehow missed your reply to my request because I think you are past my page now. (It was #1841 on page 123 on Aug. 6.)  I know you are insanely busy and really appreciate your generosity in using your time and talents for those of us who are less artistically inclined.  So excited to start making everything for our cruise! Thank you again!



No, I'm starting that page next.  I have most of yours done, just have to get to the journal pages.    I'll post the ones I have done for now and get the pages done hopefully soon.


----------



## poohbear926

milliepie said:


> I was toying with some different ideas, but I just took something I had and re-vamped it a bit and added the Halloween colors you said your theme was aimed towards.  I hope they are ok.  I also had some general mh's I threw in.  I'm having some trouble seeing posted images on my computer right now, so please let me know if they didn't go through.  Thanks



Thank you soooo much!! they are AMAZING! as always.. Love them Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Mom_and_Mouse

milliepie said:


> No, I'm starting that page next.  I have most of yours done, just have to get to the journal pages.    I'll post the ones I have done for now and get the pages done hopefully soon.
> 
> Millie,
> 
> These are just beautiful! I can't thank you enough!!! I know everyone in my family is once again going to be thrilled with the gift of your designs.


----------



## 1st time cruiser

Hi Milliepie,
This is very short notice I know! Can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make me a few hawaii magnets for the upcoming Wonder oct 14-28th Sailing. I would love a couple and I will take whatever I can get! Family name KELLETT   first names Tadd, Debbi, and Justice. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 05MM08MM

Hi milliepie!  Your inbox is full 

This is so awesome of you to spend your time doing this for everyone 

We are sailing 10/20 on Magic out of Galveston and if it's not too late I would like to request some images please.  It will just be me and my youngest DD

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Magic/Magiclibertymh.png

Can you change the NY Minnie to something Texas like Cowgirl Minnie or have the character holding a small Texas flag?


http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Portholes/BrianKristen1stcruiseporthole.jpg

Minnie & Daisy or Aurora & Belle instead.  "It's Our First Disney Cruise!" at the top and the dates instead of Names "October 20-27, 2012"

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All completed requests/Mickey Heads/Momtiarapmh.jpg

"Mom"  "Ashlee" & "Mimi" (my mom will be going with us on our December cruise

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...quests/Birthday/LindsayBevBirthdayFantasy.jpg

DD will have just turned 4 right before the cruise.  I like the one's that say "For my ___ birthday, my mom gave me ___!" The First ____ would be 4th and the second/last ___ something with the word Magic if possible or something for the cruise instead of the world. 

Thanks so much!  Greatly appreciated


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Hi Milliepie
I have a couple requests, but we aren't sailing until Feb, so we have lots of time. May I request the 3 beach chairs/Dream Chairs that say Disney Dream 2013 in the sky with a Mickey chair-David, a Minnie chair-Stephanie, and a Daisy chair-Daisy.

I would also request the DisneyCruiseLine1001.jpg frame with Disney Dream 2013 across the top. 

Lastly, can you combine the filled letters to say Daisy. Filled with about anyone, prefer Daisy, Donald, Mickey, Minnie, and Pluto.

thanks so much
Stephanie


----------



## cruisecrasher

Just dropping off some blanks for the Texas cruises.  
Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Southernmickey

Millie ...

We're leaving for our cruise / vacation on October 18th. I'm hoping to print the designs this weekend. Is there any possibility you could get to at least some of these designs by the weekend?  Thanks. I appreciate all you do, and I can see you're swamped. 

By-the-way, the original post, if you need to access it, is located on September 6. 

Thanks again. 




			
				Southernmickey said:
			
		

> Milliepie &#133;
> 
> My wife and I are going on our first cruise in October.  We&#146;ll also swing by WDW for a few days.  Please help us celebrate with the following DISign.  Thanks in advance for your creative talent and contribution.
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Deck%20Chairs/beachdeckmm.jpg
> With Joe on the Mickey chair and Liz on the Minnie chair.  We&#146;re going on the Dream, October 21-25, 2012
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Portholes/Fab5porthole.jpg
> With Dream 2012 and Joe and Liz
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Portholes/Minniemouseporthole.jpg
> With Liz
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Portholes/MickeyMouseporthole.jpg
> With Joe
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Dream/DuhaimeFamilydreamcruise2012.jpg
> With family name of Sherrer and Cruise date on the Dream of October 21, 2012
> 
> Two surfboards (Mickey and Millie) with Joe and Liz and Dream 2012
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## Vickie2002a

I would love to have some images customized for my family for our girls onlyDisney Dream cruise in Nov. anyone who could help us out would be greatly appreciated  we were hoping for one sign with the beach chairs and our names( Vickie, Lynn and Ashlea) and the date of the cruise (November 15-18, 2012). Also we wanted custom Mickey heads for each of us; a nemo or mermaid one(Ashlea) pirate or tinkerbell (lynn) and a belle or Merida one. (Vickie) It's my sister's first disney cruise and my mom and it's second. We cannot wait.  we'll leave the creativity up to the person willing to help us out. 

Thanks in advance!  
Vickie


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

Hi Milliepie,

I am going on a cruise on Oct. 25.  I would love to have some of your designs for magnets if you have time.

could you make me two of the deck chair pics with the 2 deck chairs and the ship in the back ground.  One needs to say Missy and Kolton on the chairs and the other Nicole and Brooklyn.  If you could put Disney Dream on the life preserver and 2012.

Also, a Griffendore crest pic with Kolton on it.

And, two disney cruise name tags with Nicole on one and Brooklyn on the other.

Thanks so much,
Missy


----------



## paulacraiglow

milliepie said:


> No problem.



These are wonderful. thank you so much!!!  Our door will be styling now!!


----------



## Flasailors

Hi Milliepie,

Wow - I have been learning about these door magnets for our upcoming cruise next month and see that you are incredibly talented and so kind to help everyone out!  Could I ask you to please make one for us?  We are the Erdelyi family (Jen, Alex, Dylan (13) and Olivia (6)).  It would be great if it could mention it being our first Disney cruise too.  Thank you so very much in advance - appreciate your generous spirit!


----------



## aafdmom

milliepie said:


> Sure!



Millie...
Have finished making our door designs you so graciously did for our cruise..Appreciate you getting to them in a timely manner so I could have them ready also!!

We leave tomorrow morning for FLA...thanks again!!

Sue


----------



## Blueyes87

Sorry I've been MIA for a while, August and September really got busy for me and just drained me...I have a few requests I am working on, hopefully they can still be used but if not I apologize for not being able to get them out sooner.



Ptwolfman said:


> LOVE the Chip & Dale nut jar. Can I get one of those with James & Joanna? Also looking for something  with the Wonder 11-11-12 Mexican Riviera
> 
> Is there a way to view your designs?  Also, what is the printed size of the magnets? Do they need to be printed from a desktop computer? Thank you


Here is the jars you wanted.  You should be able to print these out up to 12x12 without losing resolution but sometimes computers don't cooperate.


----------



## Blueyes87

Georgia3 said:


> Can you make this Bama one for my family?
> The Benedict's
> thanks!
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/69qHXdvO/UAlaMHholders.html



I don't know when you needed this but I'm gonna post it anyways


----------



## Blueyes87

GBChicinMaine said:


> Blue eyes!!!  That is AMAZING.  My DH and I are HUGE NFL fans.  Unfortunately, we're fans of different teams.  To make it EXTRA unfortunate...those teams are playing each other WHILE WE'RE ON OUR CRUISE!!
> 
> I'm a Packers fan (Christi) and my DH (Reid) is a Giants fan.  We're on the 11/24 Western Fantasy cruise, and our teams play each other Sunday night the 25th.  (Yes, we have the late seating.  Yes, we plan on eating quickly and racing to O'Gill's in our formal attire to watch the game.   )
> 
> I would LOVE to have this as a magnet for our door!  It's a riot and something he (and the rest of our family) would TRULY appreciate.  Thank you in advance for all of your creative genius!
> 
> And, not to come across as completely greedy...but would you also be able to make a nut jar with the names Rick and Erica on it?



Sorry it's taken so long but here is your request


----------



## Ptwolfman

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been MIA for a while, August and September really got busy for me and just drained me...I have a few requests I am working on, hopefully they can still be used but if not I apologize for not being able to get them out sooner.
> 
> Here is the jars you wanted.  You should be able to print these out up to 12x12 without losing resolution but sometimes computers don't cooperate.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/loP4hZbr/chipanddalejarjames.html http://www.4shared.com/photo/feAQYp-B/chipanddalejarjoanna.html



Awesome! Thank you so much. Here's hoping things slow down for you.


----------



## Blueyes87

Tabologist said:


> Blueeyes!!!   Love this.  If you have time and wouldn't mind creating one for my family I would love a Detroit Lions Football and/or Detroit Trigers baseball one with "BUCKNAM Family" and "BAKKER family" family on it.   Thanks so much - you're so creative and generous!!


----------



## Blueyes87

Tinkerbell2B said:


> Could I get one of these with Lexi please??  Thanks so much!!  Could I also get this one for Fantasy March 2013 Western?  Thanks again!  You  make our door look great!!
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...heads/?action=view&current=MagicOct2012mh.jpg



Here is the tinker bell one


----------



## Zandy595

59 Portholes  http://www.craftisart.com/wilsongraphics?page=&view=items&category_id=3222&n=porthole-decals&dn=100(click to enlarge)
here's an example


----------



## cruisecrasher

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> 59 Portholes  http://www.craftisart.com/wilsongraphics?page=&view=items&category_id=3222&n=porthole-decals&dn=100(click to enlarge)
> here's an example



I didn't think we could link to for sale stuff.


----------



## Zandy595

cruisecrasher said:


> I didn't think we could link to for sale stuff.


Oh, I don't know.  I'm not selling them myself, I just found the images when I did a search.  I'll take it off if I need to.  Moderators?


----------



## ondeegoh

Hi Millipie and BlueEyes! What a great threat to stumble onto! The magnets are great! My family and I are going on our first Disney cruise next month and I was wondering if it's already too late to "place an order" for pictures?
There are four of us travelling but would really just would like one for each of my kids --
- monster character from Monster Inc. for my daughter Rebecca
- Perry the platypus for my son Donovan
- and I dont know..something Mickey for my daughter Taylor?
- and one last one -- the Mickey head with the Bahamas itinerary for our Nov 2012 Bahamas trip?

I understand if the orders are just way too much already and mine is coming in a bit too late. Thank you so much in advance!!

cheers! - Cecilia


----------



## SCaletka

I'm not sure how to do this but I want to get some DISigns for our door ... 

Here are just ideas... Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!  
Name fills - 

Melanie - with a Tinkerbell name fill
Adam - with a Pirates of the Carribean name fill or Chip and Dale
Stacey - with Mickey or all of the characters name fill
Tim - with something pirate name fill

Something with New York Yankees - maybe the porthole border

And finally "The Caletka's" in the Mickey head with The Magic in one ear and October 27 - November 3rd in the other ear!

You are awesome and thank you sooo much


Again any help your all could offer would be great!!!  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

For those who needed Pumpkin Mickey heads and anyone interested in some.


----------



## milliepie

Mom_and_Mouse said:


> Hi, Milliepie!
> 
> You have been kind enough to make magnet designs for my family in the past, and I hope you don't mind my asking for a few designs again for our upcoming cruise. We love your work and always get compliments on our stateroom door, thanks to you!
> 
> If possible, here is what I'm looking for:
> 
> MerryChristmasdcl.jpg with "Bivens Family Vacation" "Disney Fantasy" "December 1-8, 2012"
> 
> A journal page for San Juan, Puerto Rico
> 
> Roganscruisejournal.jpg with "Disney Fantasy" at top and each of these names below:
> 
> Sharon's Cruise Journal
> Dick's Cruise Journal
> Steven's Cruise Journal
> Kristin's Cruise Journal
> Carter's Cruise Journal
> Lauren's Cruise Journal
> Jeff's Cruise Journal
> Jen's Cruise Journal
> Jake's Cruise Journal
> Maddie's Cruise Journal
> 
> Thank you SO much!



Here's the San Juan journal page.


----------



## milliepie

tootsiemr said:


> i love these designs can i get the same but with the galgan family and its april 20th 2013 disney fantasy !!! Where can i find the blank aquaduck ones =)
> also do you have anything 2013??



Here are these.  Sorry I have no blank Aquaduck ones.


----------



## milliepie

avarysmommie said:


> Hi!  I love all of the wonderful things you have and was wondering if you could customize some things for me.  Thanks!
> 
> ('http://www.4shared.com/photo/Dfsd_h4U/Richard_Stephanie_Addison_Ayde.html')
> with the names Todd, Leeanna, Avary, Aiden (left to right) Dream 2013
> 
> ('http://www.4shared.com/photo/sh3seT-d/AKleopardprintbowmh.html')
> Leeanna
> 
> ('http://www.4shared.com/photo/O0ouwl7Z/CarsMickey_Head.html')
> Aiden
> 
> ('http://www.4shared.com/photo/3usaQQOO/Birthdayprincessmh.html')
> Avary
> 
> ('http://www.4shared.com/photo/hmBo-26M/PrincessHappyBirthdayCake.html')
> Avary
> 
> ('http://www.4shared.com/photo/7Wo7iMKE/NY_Yankees_mh.html')
> Todd



Here are your requests.


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> For those who needed Pumpkin Mickey heads and anyone interested in some.
> 
> These pumpkins are so cute - I want to book a Halloween cruise just so I can have an awesome pumpkin door!


----------



## 05MM08MM

I love those pumpkins, thanks!


----------



## GBChicinMaine

Blueyes87 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long but here is your request



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!  The grin on DH's face (Reid) when I printed out the "stateroom divided" one was WELL worth the wait.

You ROCK!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyHoneymoon2002 said:


> Blueeyes87 or Milliepie,
> 
> I am new here - and hubby and I are going on our first ever Disney cruise this coming December (22-29th).  I am presently going through chemo for breast cancer, so this is certainly taking my mind off of my treatments  and gives me something to look forward to!
> 
> My husband is celebrating his 50th birthday on the cruise  so I would love a  Happy 50th Birthday Scott design, from Jasmine in some fashion (she is his favorite Disney character ha ha)  His birthday is December 28th.
> 
> My birthday is also Dec. 28th, but not the same year, but any magnet with Happy Birthday Beth - I love Tink - would be appreciated.
> 
> Lastly, a graphic with the Fantasy logo or Disney Cruise Line with our last name on the top "Glash Family" would be the icing on the cake.
> 
> Thank you for all your pixie dust you spread with your design talents!  Now I am off to search for fish extenders  online.



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

kuhltiffany said:


> Wow, so many amazing designs!  I've looked through so many pics and sites but can't find anything like I'm thinking, I want to leave them open-ended so you can use your creativity
> 
> 1) To get DH to consent to this cruise I had to book it to occur during my birthday...so I'm looking for something like: My Birthday Fantasy or Fantasy Birthday or something...
> 
> 2) We have a son with a peanut allergy, has anyone ever made a Disney-type "no-peanut" sign?
> 
> 3) Any sort of door design with a play on our last name (Kuhl, pronouced cool), like the Kuhl cruise or something...
> 
> If anyone has time to play with these ideas, I'd really appreciate it.



Here are a couple of ideas for you.


----------



## Blueyedchanel

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of ideas for you.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/?action=view&current=NOpeanutssign.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...hday/?action=view&current=FantasyBirthday.png



Oh thank you so much for posting this "no peanuts" one!!!!  I was about to make a ghetto one for my son but this is soooooooo cute!


----------



## LILILOHORA

Milliepie,

I need your help,please! Beach chairs with names: David,Michele,Schafer and Ella and a Disney Fantasy one with the last name Summers: October 2012.
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## popisme

Milliepie,

I have a request 

I absolutely LOVE your cruise journal pages...  I think you have everything I was looking for except one for the Galveston Cruise port.  I wasn't going to ask but I wanted my journals to look uniform so the only way was to make a request of the master 

So if you have time can you please make a Cruise Port page for Galveston.



Thank you so much if you are able to do it...

Mariana


----------



## Adelynsmom

Do you have any Thanksgiving graphics?

Do you also have a volleyball with mouse ears?  If yes, can it be personalized with Adelyn?

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## Adelynsmom

Adelynsmom said:


> Do you have any Thanksgiving graphics?
> 
> Do you also have a volleyball with mouse ears?  If yes, can it be personalized with Adelyn?
> 
> Thank you,
> Lisa



I found the Thanksgiving graphics.  CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa


----------



## 1st time cruiser

1st time cruiser said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> This is very short notice I know! Can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make me a few hawaii magnets for the upcoming Wonder oct 14-28th Sailing. I would love a couple and I will take whatever I can get! Family name KELLETT   first names Tadd, Debbi, and Justice. Thanks so much!!!



Hi it's me again, I can see that you are super busy and it's pretty short notice so I would even be extremely greatful if you posted me a few unpersonalized ones that are hawaiin if you get a chance. Thanks so much


----------



## jessicamend

Hi I need some personalized magnets designed for my cruise on Oct 25th. this will be for my son's 7th bday and our first Disney Cruise. I want tomake it extra special with the door magnets. I have downloaded a few from your photobucket site but I need a few with oyr family last name that i could not find. Our name is "The Mendoza's" what would you suggest to do for it.
thanks,
Jessica


----------



## jessicamend

I need your help to personalize a few designs. i chose a few on your photobucket but need some with our names. We are the Mendoza's... Jessica (me) Jesus (hubby) kaylee (10) and joshua (bday boy 7) we are going on the disney dream on Oct 25-Oct 28. Thanks, jessica


milliepie said:


> REMEMBER  These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!
> 
> Post your designs, plain graphics, or photographs to share with others to help them design their own perfect magnets.


----------



## jilljill

1st time cruiser said:


> Hi it's me again, I can see that you are super busy and it's pretty short notice so I would even be extremely greatful if you posted me a few unpersonalized ones that are hawaiin if you get a chance. Thanks so much



Have you checked out the links in milliepie's signature to look for blank graphics.
You can also look on the Creative Disigns Forums here on DIS.


----------



## Tabologist

blueyes87 said:


>



thank you!!!


----------



## kimwhitt93

How do download a pic?


----------



## miyta

Hi all, 
I have seen numerous posts of poeple asking where is Milliepie up to (what page,what thread) for working on requests several times and just thought I would post a possible helpful hint.
When Milliepie posts- she quotes the thread she is responding to and there is an arrow right next to the persons dis name that posted the original thread. if you click on that arrow it takes you right back to the original thread. Of course she sometimes goes out of order to catch those that have an urgent life threatening reqeust but for the most part this might assist you in knowing where she is at . looks like ~pg 125 now


----------



## miyta

05MM08MM said:


> I love those pumpkins, thanks!



I love them too!! was just about to print up some of the other ones Milliepie had in photobucket for us but I love these even better


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

Blueyes87 said:


> Here is the tinker bell one



Thanks so much!  It's perfect!!


----------



## milliepie

1st time cruiser said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> This is very short notice I know! Can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make me a few hawaii magnets for the upcoming Wonder oct 14-28th Sailing. I would love a couple and I will take whatever I can get! Family name KELLETT   first names Tadd, Debbi, and Justice. Thanks so much!!!



Here are a few blanks for you.  Is Justice a girl or boy?  Just so I can get it right when I personalize the one that I plan on doing.  Thanks.  

I have a couple at this link too.  
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Wonder/


----------



## milliepie

jessicamend said:


> Hi I need some personalized magnets designed for my cruise on Oct 25th. this will be for my son's 7th bday and our first Disney Cruise. I want to make it extra special with the door magnets. I have downloaded a few from your photobucket site but I need a few with our family last name that i could not find. Our name is "The Mendoza's" what would you suggest to do for it.
> thanks,
> Jessica



Here are some for you.


----------



## kimwhitt93

miyta said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I have seen numerous posts of poeple asking where is Milliepie up to (what page,what thread) for working on requests several times and just thought I would post a possible helpful hint.
> When Milliepie posts- she quotes the thread she is responding to and there is an arrow right next to the persons dis name that posted the original thread. if you click on that arrow it takes you right back to the original thread. Of course she sometimes goes out of order to catch those that have an urgent life threatening reqeust but for the most part this might assist you in knowing where she is at . looks like ~pg 125 now



Thank you for the info. Do you know how to upload a picture for her to use?

Also, is there a certain brand of magnet paper that you may recommend ?

This is my second cruise but I don't remember any magnets or FE's. It was 13 years ago.


----------



## 1st time cruiser

milliepie said:


> Here are a few blanks for you.  Is Justice a girl or boy?  Just so I can get it right when I personalize the one that I plan on doing.  Thanks.
> 
> I have a couple at this link too.
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Wonder/



Oh thank you sooooo much for sneaking this in Justice is an 8 year old boy!Thanks again ))))


----------



## milliepie

Southernmickey said:


> Millie ...
> 
> We're leaving for our cruise / vacation on October 18th. I'm hoping to print the designs this weekend. Is there any possibility you could get to at least some of these designs by the weekend?  Thanks. I appreciate all you do, and I can see you're swamped.
> 
> By-the-way, the original post, if you need to access it, is located on September 6.
> 
> Thanks again.



Sorry, I just was going through posts and just saw this.  If you have time, I will do these in the morning for you.  Thanks.


----------



## PredzMan

Milliepie,

I know it was late notice, but any chance you can get to post #2417?  We are flying out this Friday and was hoping they'd be done.

Thanks so much!

Jerry


----------



## Southernmickey

Thanks. I appreciate your extra effort and attention.


----------



## elainyaeq

elainyaeq said:


> Hi,  These designs are so beautiful.  I was able to find some that i'd like to have personalized when you have time please!  Thank you so much!!
> 
> 1)  *Disney Dream 2012*
> *The Reed Family*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  *Disney Dream 2012 *
> *The Nearing Family*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)  *Victoria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)  left chair:  *Dan *    right chair: * Jan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  left ear:   *Oct 25, 2012*
> right ear:   *The Nearing Family *
> center:  *Disney Dream*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)   *Grandma*
> *Disney Dream*
> *Oct 25-28, 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  *Grandpa*
> *Disney Dream*
> *Oct 25-28, 2012*




HI  I know you must be super busy,  any chance these could be finished in the next week or so?   we're leaving on Oct 25, thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

1st time cruiser said:


> Oh thank you sooooo much for sneaking this in Justice is an 8 year old boy!Thanks again ))))



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Southernmickey said:


> Thanks. I appreciate your extra effort and attention.



You asked over a month ago, I just wish I could get to them faster.


----------



## 1st time cruiser

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thanks so much!!! Really appreciate it


----------



## mnrhannah07

Hello! I have 3 requests if possible please!!! 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/n2vhzMVv/Disney_Fantasy_bow_mh.html?  ((with the cruise date nov 10-17th in the other ear))
http://www.4shared.com/photo/u40aylJH/Copy_of_what_happens_stays_fan.html?
http://www.4shared.com/photo/YRibr-Gt/fantasy_2012_calendar_cover.html?


Thanks so much!! We leave for vacation nov 1


----------



## kimwhitt93

I'm new to doing magnets. I have some questions as well as some request. 

I have a pic of the Magic in Galveston that I would love to do some magnets and maybe some FE gifts with. Is there someway to upload the picture for you? I have created a 4sync account that I may be able to send it that way, but I don't know. 

Do you suggest a certain magnet paper?

Here is a few designs that we would like. 
- Softballmh2.png with Phineas, Ferb, Candance and Perry. On the ears MaryBeth and Magic Christmas 2012

-Are you able to do something with lacrosse? If so I would like #94 and Brandon on it.

-
PhinandFerbdoofenGetaway destressinator...    With Mike and 2012 Magic Christmas

`I can't find it again but, you had a couple of Mickey and Minnie cruise ones looking out to sea. One had a Mickey shape sunset. 
They were right beside each other. I think the other had them Mickey handing flowers to Minnie. I would like one that has Mike and Kim 20yr Anniversary 

-Star Wars with Connor 

Thank you for your help!! I may want some Christmas ones as well but need to look some more. 

Kim Whitt


----------



## Southernmickey

Millie ... Thanks for getting to the requests. There was one on the post you either overlooked or did not have access to ...

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/u...cruise2012.jpg
With family name of Sherrer and Cruise date on the Dream of October 21, 2012

Also I had a couple of requests on the next page. If it is at all possible, I'd like to have these three. 

Thanks "big time!"




			
				Southernmickey said:
			
		

> Just saw another couple of DISigns that we would really like.  Please ...
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Love%20and%20Romance/BrianLindsayhoneymoonmoon.jpg
> 
> With the names Joe and Liz
> And ... Anniversary Cruise
> October 21-15, 2012
> On the Dream
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Fantasy/Westernbergerpals.jpg
> With the Dream, October 21-25, 2012
> And The Sherrer's
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## vwluvnrn

Milliepie, I've been trying to keep track of where you are on requests, thought you were getting close to me but now I'm not sure.  We are cruising Oct 18th and leaving town a couple days before, just hoping you could get to post #2171 from September 1st.  I understand completely if this is not possible.
Thanks Lynda


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

I need some help....I am planning on doing tile coasters for our fe gifts for our August 2013 cruise and am having trouble finding characters in sombrero's or mexican outfits....any idea where I may find them or if any of you have any to share....thanks.


----------



## jilljill

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> I need some help....I am planning on doing tile coasters for our fe gifts for our August 2013 cruise and am having trouble finding characters in sombrero's or mexican outfits....any idea where I may find them or if any of you have any to share....thanks.


Check for graphics from the cartoon short the Three Caballeros.  Donald Duck and pals in sombreros.
You can also look on the Creative Disign forums here on DIS.


----------



## milliepie

elainyaeq said:


> HI  I know you must be super busy,  any chance these could be finished in the next week or so?   we're leaving on Oct 25, thanks so much!!



I could have sworn that I posted these already, they are already in my files.  I'm going to post them again though because I can't find them.


----------



## LILILOHORA

Milliepie,

I need your help, please! Beach chairs with names: David,Michele,Schafer and Ella and a Disney Fantasy one with the last name Summers: October 2012.
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Southernmickey said:


> Millie ... Thanks for getting to the requests. There was one on the post you either overlooked or did not have access to ...
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/u...cruise2012.jpg
> With family name of Sherrer and Cruise date on the Dream of October 21, 2012
> 
> Also I had a couple of requests on the next page. If it is at all possible, I'd like to have these three.
> 
> Thanks "big time!"



The first one didn't come through.  Here are these.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Just returned from my first Disney cruise and had a WONDERful time! I designed many magnets for the trip and I am happy to share. If you want to check them out please click on my photo bucket link in my signature.


----------



## elainyaeq

milliepie said:


> I could have sworn that I posted these already, they are already in my files.  I'm going to post them again though because I can't find them.



OOHH  Thank you sooo much!!! These will be a super surprise for the family =)  Thanks!!!!


----------



## milliepie

05MM08MM said:


> Hi milliepie!  Your inbox is full
> 
> This is so awesome of you to spend your time doing this for everyone
> 
> We are sailing 10/20 on Magic out of Galveston and if it's not too late I would like to request some images please.  It will just be me and my youngest DD
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Magic/Magiclibertymh.png
> 
> Can you change the NY Minnie to something Texas like Cowgirl Minnie or have the character holding a small Texas flag?
> 
> Hope you have a great time.
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Portholes/BrianKristen1stcruiseporthole.jpg
> 
> Minnie & Daisy or Aurora & Belle instead.  "It's Our First Disney Cruise!" at the top and the dates instead of Names "October 20-27, 2012"
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All completed requests/Mickey Heads/Momtiarapmh.jpg
> 
> "Mom"  "Ashlee" & "Mimi" (my mom will be going with us on our December cruise
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...quests/Birthday/LindsayBevBirthdayFantasy.jpg
> 
> DD will have just turned 4 right before the cruise.  I like the one's that say "For my ___ birthday, my mom gave me ___!" The First ____ would be 4th and the second/last ___ something with the word Magic if possible or something for the cruise instead of the world.
> 
> Thanks so much!  Greatly appreciated


----------



## milliepie

PredzMan said:


> Millie,
> 
> I know it's short notice, but any chance you can sprinkle some pixie dust and do these for us?
> 
> Thank you soooo much!
> 
> Jerry
> 
> Katy
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Aliceporthole.jpg
> 
> Jerry
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/BuzzLightyearporthole.jpg
> 
> Brighid
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Minniemouseporthole.jpg
> 
> Sharon
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Portholes/Nemoporthole.jpg
> 
> Jerry Sharon Katy Brighid
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Deck Chairs/mmptdeckbeach.jpg
> 
> Our First Disney Cruise
> Disney Dream 2012
> Katy & Brighid
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/minniedaisybeach.png



Here you go.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

kimwhitt93 said:


> I'm new to doing magnets. I have some questions as well as some request.
> 
> Do you suggest a certain magnet paper?



I just returned from a cruise on the wonder. I do not recommend using the Avery magnet paper. I used it for the large ear magnets that go over the door number for our door and my parents door. The ears stuck for the first day but then they kept falling off and I ended up removing them from the door all together. All my other magnets worked fine. I printed everything else on cardstock and used magnet strips from Wal-Mart. It worked great! You can also laminate the cardstock before adding the strips. I hope this helps. Have a great cruise!


----------



## Blueyedchanel

Lady Boadicea said:


> I just returned from a cruise on the wonder. I do not recommend using the Avery magnet paper. I used it for the large ear magnets that go over the door number for our door and my parents door. The ears stuck for the first day but then they kept falling off and I ended up removing them from the door all together. All my other magnets worked fine. I printed everything else on cardstock and used magnet strips from Wal-Mart. It worked great! You can also laminate the cardstock before adding the strips. I hope this helps. Have a great cruise!



Thanks for the tip.  I was just about to use the Avery sheets.  I guess I will return them and go to Walmart for magnet strips instead.


----------



## 05MM08MM

milliepie said:
			
		

> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...y/?action=view&current=Magical4thbirthday.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=Magiccowgirlminniemh.png
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=FirstCruiseOct20-27MinnieDaisyporthole.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ds/A B/?action=view&current=Ashleetiaramh.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/.../M N O P/?action=view&current=Mimitiaramh.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ey Heads/?action=view&current=Momtiarapmh.jpg




Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## kimwhitt93

Lady Boadicea said:


> I just returned from a cruise on the wonder. I do not recommend using the Avery magnet paper. I used it for the large ear magnets that go over the door number for our door and my parents door. The ears stuck for the first day but then they kept falling off and I ended up removing them from the door all together. All my other magnets worked fine. I printed everything else on cardstock and used magnet strips from Wal-Mart. It worked great! You can also laminate the cardstock before adding the strips. I hope this helps. Have a great cruise!



This does help. Thank you!!! I was wondering about just using magnet strips. Thank you again for the info.


----------



## Jkatkinson

Thank you guys and gals for so much helpful tips and advice.  We just booked our second disney cruise for 2013.  I can hardly wait!
Thanks again.


----------



## milliepie

NagyFamily said:


> Disney Moon going on the Fansty Dec 8-15 2012
> Karen & Doug
> can you please make the Fansty cruise ship and our names on the name Tag's and add our Baby girl too
> Falynn
> anything Cool for our door for our Disney Moon Please and Thank you
> Aqua Duck with the Nagy Family on it too please.



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

vwluvnrn said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> My family are going on our 1st cruise in October and wanted some help with magnets.
> 
> Can I get a life preserver with Minnie and Mickey peaking thru for the Disney Dream, October 18-21 2012, for The Cory Family
> 
> A surfboard beach scene with the Dream in the background with
> Troy - Mickey
> Lynda - Minnie
> Talon - Agent P
> Sophia - Ariel
> Disney Dream, October 18-21, 2012, Our 1st Disney Cruise!
> 
> And if it is not too much Alpha fills
> 
> Troy - Mickey
> Lynda - Minnie
> Talon - Pirate Mickey
> Sophia - Ariel
> 
> Thanks so much, I would be so grateful!
> Lynda



I haven't had the time to sit and do fills, but I am going to try to get them done for you.  I have a Sophia already in my files, so that helps a bit.


----------



## vwluvnrn

milliepie said:


> I haven't had the time to sit and do fills, but I am going to try to get them done for you.  I have a Sophia already in my files, so that helps a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! Even if you can just do Talon's fill that way he is not jealous of his sister.  I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Diane71969

Milliepie,

Can I please get the following Magnets please???

DCL License Plates (1 each):

Diane
Larry
Lisa
Bryan
AShley
Kyle

Also in your Photobucket, under Disney Cruise/Logos and Years it was the 3rd one, it says Disney Cruise Line in top left corner with 2012.  Can you do that same exact one only for 2013?  Also can you do 2 of them and add in the other corner opposite Disney Cruise Line - The Guessfelds and one the other one The Roberts?

Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Mom_and_Mouse

milliepie said:


> Here's the San Juan journal page.



Millie,

Love it! You are the best! Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## flang1206

Hi can anyone help me i am looking for something with minnie mouse candy wrapper with Mollie 1 today on? 
ideally baby minnie but if not anything minnie mouse would be fab
 x


----------



## milliepie

vwluvnrn said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had the time to sit and do fills, but I am going to try to get them done for you.  I have a Sophia already in my files, so that helps a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! Even if you can just do Talon's fill that way he is not jealous of his sister.  I would really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

calygirl724 said:


> Hello!  By the time you read this, you'll be back from your vacation and I hope you had a wonderful time! I just love your caribbean designs, and since we just book a western caribbean cruise I would LOVE to have some of your designs.
> 
> Can you please make for us the surfboard and the beach chairs design with the names Brian, Kristen, Elizabeth, Emily, Tyler, Mason for the Fantasy.
> 
> Also, the donald duck aquaduck picture with The Glensky Family.
> 
> We would love to have some portholes designed for the kids - I didn't see some of these on your site, if you don't have these characters no worries. Bruce from Nemo with Elizabeth, Crush with Emily, Pirate Mickey with Mason, and Tigger with Tyler.
> 
> Thank you so much for all you do for us DISer's to make our vacations that more magical!



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

flang1206 said:


> Hi can anyone help me i am looking for something with minnie mouse candy wrapper with Mollie 1 today on?
> ideally baby minnie but if not anything minnie mouse would be fab
> x



Here's one that I had.  Just added the name.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Jsmncrews

i would love to get 4 magnet images! mickey mouse or portholes, dont care!

Jasmine - minnie mouse

Grandma Sherry - Tigger

Cody - buzz lightyear

Carter - lightning mcqueen

Also the surfboard image i saw is so cute for the Wonder!  Grandma Sherry(or just Sherry if it doesnt fit), Jasmine, Carter, Cody

we are cruising nov 4th! thanks!


----------



## Embraer

Over worked and under paid, you do good work and rewarded you should be!!!

No rush but any chance of the following, hope there is sufficient info

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Cruise/Preservers/AustinBrucepreserver.jpg

But replace with "Disney Fantasy" & "Callum"

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../Cruise/Preservers/Bradleystitchpreserver.png

But replace with "Raurie" & "10th-17th August 2013"

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...eted requests/Cruise/DCL tags/Chrisdcltag.jpg

Happy we found one pre-made (Chris), but we could also do with "BERNIE"

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ise/License Plates/RyanMickeylicenseplate.jpg

But replace with "STUART" "AUG" "2013" & "FANTASY"

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ests/Cruise/Portholes/Laurenpoohporthole2.jpg

But with "Lynn"


Lastly

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../DCL Mickey heads/Craiglowfamilyfantasymh.png

But replace with "Aug 10th-17th" & "The Sumner Family"


Cheers in advance, what software are you using so I needn't bother you in the future?


----------



## baleeve

Good afternoon kind soul who makes the magnet graphics....

I am so new to this forum and to the thread but I wanted to humbly ask for the door magnet graphics. 

I have three boys who I am taking on their first cruise and my first Disney cruise.

I would love to decorate our cabin door with the below. If possible could someone help me with the graphics as I am NOT creative.

Mom with Daisy Duck
John with Goofy
Owen with Stitch 
Brady with Woody
Anything that says "Our "Dream" came true 08/25/2013

Thank you so much.


----------



## kindsoul73

HI Millie,
Is there any way I could please get:
Kali 
Brody
Mindi 

We are going on Halloeen MR Wonder cruise. 
Thank you so, so much!!


----------



## goeva

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45869654&postcount=2001
Thanks!


----------



## minnieluvzmickey

Hi Milliepie,

I am not sure where you are on requests but I was wondering if you think you will get to mine before my Oct. 23rd departure.  If not it is fine but I just wanted to check.  I know you are busy.  I love your designs and you have made some for me before.  I am making magnets for a friend of mine that is taking her daughter on her first disney cruise.  I would love to decorate her door and surprise her. 

Thanks so much,
Missy


----------



## lsjones

Just saw this post!  Is it possible to request on short, very short notice??  We leave Wednesday .  That would be amazing!!


----------



## KEmum

These are going to make it a really fun cruise!


----------



## Eleblanc

Hi Milliepie,

I have one request for a cruise that is next year, so this is obviously not a rush request and whenever to have free time to get around to it, it would be much appreciated. 

I am looking for the magnet with the Magic in the background with mickey heads above that are filled with the countries from ports on the itinerary.   It also has the date on it.  I already have this design from your shared files for previous cruises.  This would be for the July 13th cruise in the Mediterranean cruise in 2013.  

Would it be best if I give you all the names of the ports on that cruise? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## flang1206

Hi thank you so so much you really are a star x x


----------



## Lady Boadicea

lsjones said:
			
		

> Just saw this post!  Is it possible to request on short, very short notice??  We leave Wednesday .  That would be amazing!!



I would be happy to help out and make u some. Please check out my photo bucket link in my signature and let me know what u like. Be sure to include any names, dates or phrases that u want.


----------



## kindsoul73

Lady Boadicea said:


> I would be happy to help out and make u some. Please check out my photo bucket link in my signature and let me know what u like. Be sure to include any names, dates or phrases that u want.



Hi!
Do you think you could make me a "Kali"
in the name fill? I like the minnie dots with the little bow.
Or really, anything except princesses. She's not a fan.

Also, I'd love one that says "Ima"  (it's mom in Hebrew).

Thanks! You're very creative!


----------



## ckdisneyfan

Hi Milliepie,

We booked a last minute Halloween crusie for our girls birthdays and it is going to be our FIRST disney cruise!  

I was wondering if you could customize this one for me?
magnet #1 needs the text to be 'My mom and dad made my 5th birthday magical'
magnet #2 needs the text to be 'My mom and dad made my 8th birthday magical'
the dates for our cruise are October 27th - November 3rd






I know this is very last minute and completely understand if you don't have time.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## kimwhitt93

ckdisneyfan said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> We booked a last minute Halloween crusie for our girls birthdays and it is going to be our FIRST disney cruise!
> 
> I was wondering if you could customize this one for me?
> magnet #1 needs the text to be 'My mom and dad made my 5th birthday magical'
> magnet #2 needs the text to be 'My mom and dad made my 8th birthday magical'
> the dates for our cruise are October 27th - November 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is very last minute and completely understand if you don't have time.
> 
> THANK YOU!!



This is absolutely beautiful! Your daughter will love it and the cruise.


----------



## Princess23

Millipie,
Looking forward to seeing our images! Can you let us know what page/posting you are on?
Thanks so much! =)


----------



## crystalsnowseekins

Hi Millie,

You have the best designs by far that I have seen!  I was hoping you could do something for our upcoming Dream Cruise. I love the name fills. Our family name is Seekins.

Me: Crystal
Husband: Adam
Daughter: Lexi
Daughter: Kylie

I saw the tinkerbell Lexi already posted, but not Kylie.  Thank you so much for taking the time to fill so many requests by strangers!!!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

kindsoul73 said:


> Hi!
> Do you think you could make me a "Kali"
> in the name fill? I like the minnie dots with the little bow.
> Or really, anything except princesses. She's not a fan.
> 
> Also, I'd love one that says "Ima"  (it's mom in Hebrew).
> 
> Thanks! You're very creative!



Here you go 





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/Kali_zpsbf60a6b1.png





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/Ima_zpsa07266e0.png





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/ImaPumpkin_zpsa257daff.png





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/KaliPumpkin_zpsfb0c8ada.png


----------



## flang1206

Hi thank you so much you really are a star.
The only thing is we spell it Mollie don't worry if you can't change it just wondering thanks again x x


----------



## faery grandmother

We will be on the Nov 17 Eastern Fantasy Thanksgiving Cruise.  There will be 11 of us!  I would like to have a personalized nameplate for each of us as well as the graphic that shows the route of the cruise.  Our party is:

Truman age 8
Brandon age 8
Cameron age 12
Morgan age 13
Jessica age 36 (it will be her birthday on the cruise)
Leigh 
Jay
Jamie
Ken
Papa
Grandma

You can use any design or character you like, and I put the ages for the kids if that helps.  I hope this is enough time to pull something together for us--your work is amazing!  Thanks!


----------



## Glitzytraveller

Hi Millie,

   I know you are super busy.  I was wondering if you think you might be able to do post #2532?  We are leaving in a week. Thanks for all you do. I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## milliepie

larissaannb said:


> May I please get these designs when you have them time?
> 
> 1. Firework Deck Chairs
> Disney Magic 2012
> 
> chairs and names:
> Mickey chair- Jonathan
> Minnie chair- Paige
> Buzz chair- Preston
> Donald duck chair- Eli
> 
> 2. Family Porthole with the Fab 5
> Disney Magic 2012
> The Baggett Family
> 
> 3. same porthole as above except The Haynes Family
> 
> Thank you!



Just checking to see if you still need this.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

Princess23 said:


> Millipie,
> Looking forward to seeing our images! Can you let us know what page/posting you are on?
> Thanks so much! =)



I am going to be on page 132.  Post 1968.  I think yours is 1990, so only three are before yours.  I will have it done soon.


----------



## PatsMinnie

Hi Milliepie!

Thanks so much for the magnets I used on my Bahamas cruise earlier this month!  

DH and I booked an Alaskan cruise for our anniversary next September, and I was hoping you could do something for me using Eric and Ariel - maybe a porthole that says "Happy Anniversary."  If you have it, maybe the scene from "kiss the girl" or where Ariel is in the pink dress, and Eric not in his wedding outfit?  I need this 10 months from now, so there is obviously no rush!

I do appreciate all you do for us!

Charlotte


----------



## larissaannb

milliepie said:


> Just checking to see if you still need this.  Thanks.



Originally Posted by larissaannb View Post
May I please get these designs when you have them time?

1. Firework Deck Chairs
Disney Magic 2012

chairs and names:
Mickey chair- Jonathan
Minnie chair- Paige
Buzz chair- Preston
Donald duck chair- Eli

2. Family Porthole with the Fab 5
Disney Magic 2012
The Baggett Family

3. same porthole as above except The Haynes Family

Thank you!


----------



## grumpy's fan

milliepie said:


> For those who needed Pumpkin Mickey heads and anyone interested in some.



These are wonderful! Thank you!!!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Here are some halloween ears if anyone wants one please let me know:


----------



## milliepie

EDelashmit said:


> These are so great!! I'd love some if at all possible! We are going on the Magic over Halloween. I'm up for anything. There's myself, Erin, my DH Mark, DS Christian (age 6), and DD Victoria (age 3). I was thinking Halloween theme or even just traditional Disney. DS loves Cars and DD loves Princesses (of coarse). Thank you in advance!! I have zero art skills and am clueless about all this



Here are a couple Disney Halloween themed ones for you.  Also a couple of generic blanks.  I also have many Halloween themed pics in my files. 

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Holidays/Halloween/


----------



## luvtotraveldcl

Hi Milliepie,

I have no clue if this is even possible for you to do or not but my last minute planning has left me with only a few days to get some magnets for our trip. If you can't get these to me in time I completely understand but thought it was worth a shot. I would need these by early Wednesday of this week in order to be able to use them for our trip. Thank you so much ahead of time if it does work out and thank you for what you do for everyone here

1.The Aquaduck magnet with mickey and donald with "The Bayne Family"

2. The Porthole with Mickey and gang with "Disney Fantasy 2012 The Bayne Family"
3. The Mickey Ears with Photo of the ship in middle and "October 20,2012 in one ear and "The Bayne Family" in the other ear with Disney Fantasy above ship.
4. Mickey ears with Aquaduck on it with just "Disney Fantasy"
5. The Mickey Ears "map" with Oct. 20-27 2012 in one ear and Disney Fantasy in the other ear with The Bayne Family at the bottom---this will be for an Eastern Cruise so you know for the right map
6. Mickey inside the life saver ring lounging under an umbrella with "Fantasy Eastern Carribbean and 2012 at bottom.
7. Mickey Sunset with water--The Bayne Family at top and Disney Fantasy October 20-27, 2012 at bottom.

And...do you have anything with Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party on it??? A magnet with that or something close would be great.

Again, if you arent' able to do these I understand but appreciate it if you do . Thanks so much again.


----------



## milliepie

larissaannb said:


> May I please get these designs when you have them time?
> 
> 1. Firework Deck Chairs
> Disney Magic 2012
> 
> chairs and names:
> Mickey chair- Jonathan
> Minnie chair- Paige
> Buzz chair- Preston
> Donald duck chair- Eli
> 
> 2. Family Porthole with the Fab 5
> Disney Magic 2012
> The Baggett Family
> 
> 3. same porthole as above except The Haynes Family
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go.


----------



## luvtotraveldcl

Just noticed the post above mine with Halloween designs--

Could you do the Halloween princess one with Happy Halloween at the top and Kelsey at the bottom??

Also, if possible I like the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Cruise with 2012 and The Bayne Family at the bottom. Thanks


----------



## kendzee94

Please could I have you make this, with the Fantasy instead of Wonder in the life preserver with 2013 on the bottom of the life preserver? Thanks!


----------



## EDelashmit

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple Disney Halloween themed ones for you.  Also a couple of generic blanks.  I also have many Halloween themed pics in my files.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Holidays/Halloween/







Sooooo fabulous!!! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

kendzee94 said:


> Please could I have you make this, and in the other Mickey ear put October 12-19, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Is there any way you can make another one with November 9 to 16, 2013?

You're all so magical to us, gifted with this talent.  I'd like to share mine too, but usually people are afraid of mine:  I'm a therapist....... , so we have to rely on your talent,  you're so kind to share so freely.  Since the disign will live forever in the scrapbook after the cruise, if you can do it, I can promise that we will be forever grateful! 

Poussière de fée!


----------



## blueladybug

Love your work! May I please get these designs when you have them time?

1. Surfboards with boat and Stitch
Disney fantasy 2013

Boards and names:
Mickey - Papa
Tinkerbell- VoVo
Pluto- Jake
Goofy- Dylan
Pluto- Brenden

2. Surfboards with boat and Stitch
Disney fantasy 2013

Boards and names:
Mickey - mitch
minnie- Pam
Pluto- Trent
Ariel- Sarah


3. Family Porthole with the Fab 5
Disney Fantasy 2013
The Wilkinson Family

4. same porthole as above except without the family name

5. portholes
Jack Skellington- Mitch
Jack Skellington- Trent
crush- Sarah
cheshire cat- Pam
Tinkerbell- VoVo
Grumpy- Papa
Jake-Pluto
Dylan- Goofy
Brenden-Pluto
Mickey & Minnie with sunset- Happy 50th Anniversary VoVo & Papa (Fantasy 2013)


Thank you so very much!


----------



## lsjones

Hi! Can I get a couple PLEASE??

 I would like two of the beach chairs...One with Traci, Megan and Sophia and the other with Leslie, Mary, Kelsey and Sarah. 

A Minnie with Sarah

Two different My First Fantasy Cruise One with The Jones Family and the other with The Sentieri Family

THANK YOU!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I've been trying to keep up with this thread, did I miss MilliePie's awesome creations?  
Update: OK, just found them, they're great, thank you!  If you have time, could you do one with our last name on it?  
Boat: Fantasy, Last name Kuhl

Thanks SO much!



kuhltiffany said:


> Wow, so many amazing designs!  I've looked through so many pics and sites but can't find anything like I'm thinking, I want to leave them open-ended so you can use your creativity
> 
> 1) To get DH to consent to this cruise I had to book it to occur during my birthday...so I'm looking for something like: My Birthday Fantasy or Fantasy Birthday or something...
> 
> 2) We have a son with a peanut allergy, has anyone ever made a Disney-type "no-peanut" sign?
> 
> 3) Any sort of door design with a play on our last name (Kuhl, pronouced cool), like the Kuhl cruise or something...
> 
> If anyone has time to play with these ideas, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## larissaannb

milliepie said:


> Here you go.




THANK YOU!!!! They are beautiful! Thank you for your time and creativity!


----------



## MPS516

Milliepie,

Now that they have corrected the map for the September 14, 2013 Panama Canal would it be possible to get a Cruise Mickey Head for that cruise ?


----------



## milliepie

dcm9698 said:


> I am brand new to the boards, so hello everyone
> In my magnet hunt, I stumbled upon the AMAZING designs on this board.  I was hoping someone would be kind enough to personalize some designs for us?  I am not picky, as all of the designs are fabulous!  Here are our details:
> 
> Our very first cruise
> Disney Fantasy,  7 night Western Caribbean, October 27th, 2012 (the week of Halloween)
> Ferguson family
> Dana (mom)--loves Lady and the Tramp
> Mitch (dad)--loves Donald Duck
> Carissa (15 years old)--Adores Stitch
> Mitchell (14 years old)--Toy Story freak
> 
> I just thought maybe someone could spark their creativity with the above details, it would be VERY much appreciated!!  I am NOT computer savy at all...it took a lot for us to make this cruise happen, so i just want to make it special in every way possible   MANY MANY THANKS
> 
> thanks, and God Bless!!!



Here are a few from me.


----------



## milliepie

Princess23 said:


> Your work is amazing!!!  Getting so excited for our first cruise.  If you have time, we'd love to add some of your artwork to our door!!
> 
> Disney Cruiseline Name Tags:
> 1) Dave
> 2) Robin
> 3) Bailey
> 4) Carlson
> 
> Football Mickey Head with NY Giants Logo on football
> 
> And lastly, lounge chairs on beach with four lounge chairs.  Disney Magic and 2012 in sky.  The Katz's in the sand under lounge chairs
> Chairs:
> 1) Donald - Dave
> 2) Minnie - Robin
> 3) Rapunzel - Bailey (or princess if no Rapunzel is available)
> 4) Pirate - Carlson
> 
> Thanks soooo much in advance!!



Here you go.  Be back with the last one...


----------



## kindsoul73

Lady Boadicea said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/Kali_zpsbf60a6b1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/Ima_zpsa07266e0.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/ImaPumpkin_zpsa257daff.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed%20Requests/KaliPumpkin_zpsfb0c8ada.png



Thank you so much! I love them! Is there any way to get a pumpkin Mickey that says "Brody"? Thanks!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Hey Millipie!!   Long time no request..LOL  So glad you are back, I am such a fan of your work.

I have a design request...just let me know if it's plasable.  I am sure it would be a design that lots would use....cause I can't be the first to give a cruise for Xmas.

If it is would need it to look like this.
one design(FRONT OF SHIRT)-- it would say " All I want for Christmas"  in disney font.

second seperate design(for back of shirt) would read "is a DISNEY CRUISE" with a Magic graphic under the words and the date Feb 9th-15th, 2013.

Is this workable???  We want to make them when we surprise the kids with the cruise for Xmas.  We(my friend and I) have our kids skype each other and open the packages and see they are all going together.  We want to see them freak out together.  

Not like they haven't gone enough times but the best part for them is they are doing it together.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Hey Millipie, this logo for our cruise next year seemed to escape my notice but there are 2 Mickey's instead of including Mickey...LOL  How I missed that one I ip isn't the don't know...maybe I just love your cute graphics!  And the ship isn't the Fantasy...if you don't have the Fantasy that looks like how this one looks then leave it as the Magic but can you please take out a Mickey and add MInnie???  Thank you soooooooooooo Much!!


----------



## milliepie

Glitzytraveller said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> You made a few designs for me back in January and now we are going back to the Dream and bringing friends with us. You had made us a few San Diego Chargers ears and we loved it.  Can you possibly make us some Buffalo Bills ears for our friends. I was also wondering if you had any pumpkins with ears.  We would also love the AquaDuck ears with the following names in them.  Thank you for all you do.  We appreciate it.
> 
> Buffalo Bills Ears
> buffallo Bills football with ears
> Pumpkin with ears
> AquaDuck ears with Eddie, Sarah, Megan, Erik, Phil, Trish, Ed and Christine



Here are your ears.    I posted some pumpkin ears earlier, here is the link to them.  And the new Pumpkin dcl swish that I made last night.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All completed requests/Cruise/DCL Mickey heads/


----------



## goterps1986

Hi Millipie.  Love your work.  We are going on a Dream Cruise with a group of family and friends soon.  And we want to surprise them with some of your great magnets!  This will be the first cruise for both of these families that I'm requesting.  

Can you please make the regular beach chairs one with the Dream in the background and also the Surfboards one.  And try to include Our First Disney Cruise on all of them and the family name.  Thanks!

First family... The Primich Family

Mike
Michele
Aliyah
Alexandria
Charlize

Second family...  The Netzel Family

Christy 
Sean
Braden

So-2 for each family- surfboards and beach chairs.

Thank you!!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

kindsoul73 said:


> Thank you so much! I love them! Is there any way to get a pumpkin Mickey that says "Brody"? Thanks!!!




Here you go 





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums...mpleted Requests/BrodyPumpkin_zpsfa27b5c7.png




http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed Requests/BrodyMickey_zps0d8ddfd9.png


----------



## chrissyt27

Has anyone seen a Disney 2013? I am making calendars for our FE gifts. I looked through the photobucket and 4 share and must be missing it. 
 It can have anything in it, just disney 2013 numbers
thanks!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

cruisecrasher said:


> Just dropping off some blanks for the Texas cruises.
> Hope you're all doing well.



Awesome!!!

Is there anyway you can do up a map (top one) for the three day Bahamas?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## kindsoul73

Lady Boadicea said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums...mpleted Requests/BrodyPumpkin_zpsfa27b5c7.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Completed Requests/BrodyMickey_zps0d8ddfd9.png



Thanks! I am so appreciative.


----------



## milliepie

MPS516 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Now that they have corrected the map for the September 14, 2013 Panama Canal would it be possible to get a Cruise Mickey Head for that cruise ?



This one?


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Millipie, this logo for our cruise next year seemed to escape my notice but there are 2 Mickey's instead of including Mickey...LOL  How I missed that one I ip isn't the don't know...maybe I just love your cute graphics!  And the ship isn't the Fantasy...if you don't have the Fantasy that looks like how this one looks then leave it as the Magic but can you please take out a Mickey and add MInnie???  Thank you soooooooooooo Much!!



No problem.  The first Mickey is actually Minnie, but I guess when I put the santa hat on her it took away the female look.  I fixed it, and the ship.  I had to change a couple of other things as well, but hopefully it doesn't matter.


----------



## milliepie

perky42474 said:


> Can I please get New Year's mickey heads?  The New Year's with the tiara for:  Kim, Cindy, Tori, Genola and Genae
> And the New Year's head with the top hat for:  Chuck, Connor and Dalton.  Thanks!



Not sure if these are the correct ones.  I've changed them recently.  If not let me know and I can do the other set that I have.


----------



## KathyY

Hello Milliepie,

I am so new to these boards but have been taken by all the wonderful designs and your work.  We are leaving on our first cruise Nov. 4th on the Wonder and I know I am pushing in terms of time.  But, if you have time, I would love to get a couple of your designs. If not, I completely understand and will be more on top of things next time.  Just in case, please:


One Mickey ears w/the Dallas Cowboy Star in the middle and Cowboys on the bottom. I would like to add the name Bret in one of the ears.

2 Disney Cruise Line Name Tags with:
One with the The Youmans Family and one with The Busch Family
First Cruise on both of them

The deck chairs and fireworks with:

Disney Wonder
Nov 2012
Youmans Family -Mickey Chair
Busch Family - Donald Chair

I wasn't sure what links to use, so please let me know if you need those and I am sorry in advance if I did not include all the information needed.

Thank you again for considering.


----------



## milliepie

TracyLilly said:


> Hi milliepie! I have a request for a couple of graphics.
> 
> I want a Minnie w/DCL logo with 'Danielle' and a Mickey w/DCL logo with 'Tracy'. The ones in post #43 on page 3 of this thread.
> 
> Our cruise isn't until November 2013, so there is no need to rush. I know you have more urgent requests to fulfill, so no worries if it takes a while. Thanks!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Georgia3 said:


> I am not sure who would be able to design this? I would love a Hunger Games Design for my daughters, Jordan and Jenna. They are Hunger Games fans and love Peeta. Thanks



Just for fun.


----------



## milliepie

Princess23 said:


> This is so cute...if not too much trouble can someone duplicate the porthole picture with Mickey Pluto  Goofy and Donald with the following details instead?
> 
> Disney Magic Maiden Cruise
> The Katz Family
> Dec 2012
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Here's your porthole.


----------



## milliepie

ajstaud said:


> I am looking for a design that I can do on a tank top for my friend and me.  We are going to be doing the Mt. Everest Expedition Challenge in May of 2013.  I would like to have a design that states "in training" with the logo and some characters.  I would also love it to be personalized one with Michelle the other Amanda.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> Also I've never made t-shirts/tank tops from any of the designs on here, just magnets.  Can anyone tell me a good place to make them and how to do it?  Do you just upload the image and they print it on a shirt?  Sounds too easy?



My try from something I've done before for someone.  
Vistaprint is a good place to have your shirts made.  Not sure if they do tank tops though.  They are not too expensive either.  With them, you just upload and they do the rest.  Many places like Cafepress and zazzle won't print Disney images.  You can also make them on your own with transfer paper.  Just print and iron.  Just make sure you buy the better quality paper because they tend to peel and fade the cheaper you go.  Dark transfers, even for white shirts, seem to work the best.  Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## MPS516

milliepie said:


> This one?



Awesome !   Thank You so very much !


----------



## luvtotraveldcl

Hi Milliepie

Was just curious if you will have time to get to my designs or not by tomorrow morning? If not I completely understand and should have gotten my requests to you alot sooner.

 I will only have access to a printer to print them out until tomorrow late morning as we will be leaving for our trip soon after that. If it's possible I truly appreciate all your hard work and if not forgive me in being so late with my requests. I just wasn't sure where you were at in the process of all the requests and with all the packing and last minute stuff didn't want to be checking for something every few hours before we go if you aren't able to get to it. Either way I appreciate your talent and beautiful work!! Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

luvtotraveldcl said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> Was just curious if you will have time to get to my designs or not by tomorrow morning? If not I completely understand and should have gotten my requests to you alot sooner.
> 
> I will only have access to a printer to print them out until tomorrow late morning as we will be leaving for our trip soon after that. If it's possible I truly appreciate all your hard work and if not forgive me in being so late with my requests. I just wasn't sure where you were at in the process of all the requests and with all the packing and last minute stuff didn't want to be checking for something every few hours before we go if you aren't able to get to it. Either way I appreciate your talent and beautiful work!! Thanks so much!



I'll find your request and get to it for you.  I'll post it later tonight.


----------



## Glitzytraveller

milliepie said:


> Here are your ears.    I posted some pumpkin ears earlier, here is the link to them.  And the new Pumpkin dcl swish that I made last night.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All completed requests/Cruise/DCL Mickey heads/



Thank you so much!  I appreciate you rushing these. They are great!


----------



## jodical

I've been looking like crazy for a vertical image for a notebook cover FE gift for our Disney Fantasy cruise in 3 weeks.

Would I be able to find this chipmunk pyramid clipart in your 4shared or photobucket files?  It's absolutely perfect! 

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=SusanLuannChipDaleFantasy.jpg


----------



## milliepie

jodical said:


> I've been looking like crazy for a vertical image for a notebook cover FE gift for our Disney Fantasy cruise in 3 weeks.
> 
> Would I be able to find this chipmunk pyramid clipart in your 4shared or photobucket files?  It's absolutely perfect!
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=SusanLuannChipDaleFantasy.jpg


----------



## milliepie

chrissyt27 said:


> Has anyone seen a Disney 2013? I am making calendars for our FE gifts. I looked through the photobucket and 4 share and must be missing it.
> It can have anything in it, just disney 2013 numbers
> thanks!



Here are mine.


----------



## klass3

Your work is truly fabulous! Is there a link for the Rhinestone Font you use?
Thank you.


----------



## Princess23

milliepie said:


> Here's your porthole.


Love it!! Thanks so much


----------



## jodical

milliepie said:


>



Brilliant!  Thank you!


----------



## WardFam

Hi Millie -
Your work is so great and I am so excited to decorate our door. 
We are on the Nov. 25th cruise on the Wonder
I would like the beach chairs with the ship in the background and Mickey/Goofy clouds. I would love it to say 2012. We need 5 beach chairs 
Mickey- Garret Minnie - Amy Donald - Ridge Goofy- Austin Pluto-Ty

Also if we could get some portholes:
Amy with Tink Sailor
Garret with Goofy
Ridge with Crush
Austin with Pluto Sailor
Ty with Pirate Mickey

and one porthole with Mickey & Friends with The Ward Family and Disney Wonder November 2012 

I know this is a lot! Thank you so much your work is very appreciated!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> No problem.  The first Mickey is actually Minnie, but I guess when I put the santa hat on her it took away the female look.  I fixed it, and the ship.  I had to change a couple of other things as well, but hopefully it doesn't matter.



Thank you soo much!!!  Love it


----------



## milliepie

luvtotraveldcl said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I have no clue if this is even possible for you to do or not but my last minute planning has left me with only a few days to get some magnets for our trip. If you can't get these to me in time I completely understand but thought it was worth a shot. I would need these by early Wednesday of this week in order to be able to use them for our trip. Thank you so much ahead of time if it does work out and thank you for what you do for everyone here
> 
> 1.The Aquaduck magnet with mickey and donald with "The Bayne Family"
> 
> 2. The Porthole with Mickey and gang with "Disney Fantasy 2012 The Bayne Family"
> 3. The Mickey Ears with Photo of the ship in middle and "October 20,2012 in one ear and "The Bayne Family" in the other ear with Disney Fantasy above ship.
> 4. Mickey ears with Aquaduck on it with just "Disney Fantasy"
> 5. The Mickey Ears "map" with Oct. 20-27 2012 in one ear and Disney Fantasy in the other ear with The Bayne Family at the bottom---this will be for an Eastern Cruise so you know for the right map
> 6. Mickey inside the life saver ring lounging under an umbrella with "Fantasy Eastern Carribbean and 2012 at bottom.
> 7. Mickey Sunset with water--The Bayne Family at top and Disney Fantasy October 20-27, 2012 at bottom.
> 
> And...do you have anything with Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party on it??? A magnet with that or something close would be great.
> 
> Again, if you arent' able to do these I understand but appreciate it if you do . Thanks so much again.



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

kuhltiffany said:


> I've been trying to keep up with this thread, did I miss MilliePie's awesome creations?
> Update: OK, just found them, they're great, thank you!  If you have time, could you do one with our last name on it?
> Boat: Fantasy, Last name Kuhl
> 
> Thanks SO much!



Sorry, meant to get to them.  Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

motherofsons said:


> When we were on a cruise a couple of years ago we were able to get custom graphics for magnets. Can anyone help me or guide me.  I am looking for an Alaina with some type of Tinkerbell. Also if I could get a "The Trents set sail on the Magic Mediterranean Cruise June 1st-June 8th  2013"  and the same with "The Ortones set sail on the Magic Mediterranean Cruise June 1st to June 8th 2013.  I am not that picky would just like this on a picture of the Magic. The wording does not need to  be exact either.  I also liked the graphics with the Mediterranean Itinerary.
> 
> I would be happy to take a stab at these myself but I am not sure how to add the text and font to the existing graphics. If someone wants to guide me I would be happy to give it a try. I would LOVE to be able to do this!!!!  Could I do it word????? Could I copy and paste it into word and the add then add the text?   I feel bad for the person who has been answering all these requests for magnets.
> 
> Boy I need to update my information , my sons are now 18 and 12 and we have been to disney and additional cruises as well....



Here are your requested designs.  You actually can use word to add text to images.  I have a tutorial in my blog on how to do that.  You can find the link in my signature.


----------



## lsjones

Hi Millie...I know it;s late, but if there is any way possible to get the designs I asked for a page or two back, I would be very grateful!  We leave for WDW at 2:00 this afternoon...two of our girls have no magnets.  

Thank you so much!!


!


----------



## luvtotraveldcl

milliepie

You can't begin to know how grateful and excited I am for the images!!! Thank you so very very much for gettting to mine at such short notice. I truly appreciate your talent and time Now our trip is complete!!


----------



## swmal

Hi Millipie,

I am sorry to bother you, but I am afraid I might have missed a post.  I was wondering if you had gotten to this post.

I think it was 1830 on page 123 maybe.

Just was curious.  Thanks for your help.   You might not be there yet...not sure.


Swmal


Hi Millipie! Your designs are so amazing! We will be going on our first Disney Cruise this spring and I am trying to get a head start on Christmas presents. I have been drooling over your designs in 4shared and Photobucket!

If you have time, would you please help with a few of these? Thank you so much!

Madeline with Minnie fill

The Malpass Family
Easter 2013
Fantasy Cruise in Mickey Text

Purdue Mickey Ears

Pluto Easter Eggs
(one each of Mason, Ryder, Preston)
Mickey Easter Egg
(one of Ellis)
Minnie Easter Egg
(one of Madeline)

Easter Egg with DCL Design that says Easter Fantasy Cruise 2013

Mickey Head with a map of Port Canveral, Costa Maya, Grand Cayman,
March 30-April 6
Malpass Family

Justin Bieber Porthole with Madeline

Disney Fantasy 2013 Porthole with Daffy, Mickey, and Pluto

Thank you so much! Can't wait!

swerth


----------



## mnrhannah07

Hey Millie! Just curious what post your on? Mine is only from last week so I'm sure I have a while to wait lol


----------



## Jane1967

I see a design that Milliepie has already done for the Fantasy spring break 2013, and another.  How do I go about printing them?  I signed up with 4shared yesterday and tried to print.  The design was just a tad bit too large to fit on a regular paper.  Can someone please help?  Don't want to bother Millie...she is WAY too busy!


----------



## milliepie

lsjones said:


> Hi Millie...I know it;s late, but if there is any way possible to get the designs I asked for a page or two back, I would be very grateful!  We leave for WDW at 2:00 this afternoon...two of our girls have no magnets.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> !



Here are these.  Which two did you need magnets for?  I don't want to miss anyone.


----------



## milliepie

Jane1967 said:


> I see a design that Milliepie has already done for the Fantasy spring break 2013, and another.  How do I go about printing them?  I signed up with 4shared yesterday and tried to print.  The design was just a tad bit too large to fit on a regular paper.  Can someone please help?  Don't want to bother Millie...she is WAY too busy!



Hi, 

It's not a bother.  You need to print with the fit to page option, or un-check the fit picture to frame selection.  It depends on how you are printing it.  Those options will shrink it to fit on the whole page without it getting cut off.


----------



## milliepie

swmal said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> I am sorry to bother you, but I am afraid I might have missed a post.  I was wondering if you had gotten to this post.
> 
> I think it was 1830 on page 123 maybe.
> 
> Just was curious.  Thanks for your help.   You might not be there yet...not sure.
> 
> 
> Swmal
> 
> 
> Hi Millipie! Your designs are so amazing! We will be going on our first Disney Cruise this spring and I am trying to get a head start on Christmas presents. I have been drooling over your designs in 4shared and Photobucket!
> 
> If you have time, would you please help with a few of these? Thank you so much!
> 
> Madeline with Minnie fill
> 
> The Malpass Family
> Easter 2013
> Fantasy Cruise in Mickey Text
> 
> Purdue Mickey Ears
> 
> Pluto Easter Eggs
> (one each of Mason, Ryder, Preston)
> Mickey Easter Egg
> (one of Ellis)
> Minnie Easter Egg
> (one of Madeline)
> 
> Easter Egg with DCL Design that says Easter Fantasy Cruise 2013
> 
> Mickey Head with a map of Port Canveral, Costa Maya, Grand Cayman,
> March 30-April 6
> Malpass Family
> 
> Justin Bieber Porthole with Madeline
> 
> Disney Fantasy 2013 Porthole with Daffy, Mickey, and Pluto
> 
> Thank you so much! Can't wait!
> 
> swerth



I still haven't finished yours yet.  I do have about half of it done, just needed to get some that are leaving soon.  I will hopefully have yours done soon.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

mnrhannah07 said:


> Hey Millie! Just curious what post your on? Mine is only from last week so I'm sure I have a while to wait lol



I'm really far back still, but I see you are leaving in less than a month, so I will get yours done soon.  

ETA:  For the last two you asked for, did you want the dates on them?  If you just wanted the design as-is, you can just save and print it directly from my shared files.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Hey Millipie?  I asked for a front and back of shirt design..did you see it a few posts back?  Just wanna know if you can make it.  I am just asking cause if not I need to make an alternate surprise...just wondering..I am shopping for the materials now =)) Thanks my dear!


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Millipie?  I asked for a front and back of shirt design..did you see it a few posts back?  Just wanna know if you can make it.  I am just asking cause if not I need to make an alternate surprise...just wondering..I am shopping for the materials now =)) Thanks my dear!



Yes, I can do it.  This weekend ok for you?


----------



## milliepie

klass3 said:


> Your work is truly fabulous! Is there a link for the Rhinestone Font you use?
> Thank you.



Not sure exactly which one you were referring to.  If it's the one on the New year hat Mickey's, it's called Kingthings wizzbang or Popalock.  They are both on this page.  http://www.dafont.com/kingthings.d781?page=3 

If those are not the ones then it might be dotline.

http://www.fontspace.com/honey-and-death/dotline


----------



## milliepie

ckdisneyfan said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> We booked a last minute Halloween crusie for our girls birthdays and it is going to be our FIRST disney cruise!
> 
> I was wondering if you could customize this one for me?
> magnet #1 needs the text to be 'My mom and dad made my 5th birthday magical'
> magnet #2 needs the text to be 'My mom and dad made my 8th birthday magical'
> the dates for our cruise are October 27th - November 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is very last minute and completely understand if you don't have time.
> 
> THANK YOU!!



Here you go.


----------



## swmal

Thanks so much!   You are wonderful!


----------



## lsjones

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!! You made my day! Love them all!! We leave in 3 hours for the World, then onto the Fantasy on Saturday!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Hi Millie!!

If you have time, would you put together these 4 designs for me?

= = = =  = = = = 



*(1 & 2)  Could I get 2 of these Fantasy Designs?  1 that says "Eastern" and 1 that says "Western" [no dates].  We will be doing back to back cruises next month.








(3)  Could we get this Design with 2 Deck Chairs (I'm not sure of all your characters)
Option 1:  Jiminy Cricket (Janice) & Dopey (Linda)
Option 2:  Dale (Janice) & Chip (Linda)








(4)  And could we get this Design with no dates but Janice (Dale) on the bottom and Linda (Chip) on top?






Thanks!!*


----------



## BealsRwe

Millipie...hello.  thanks for all you do for everyone!  We are getting ready to book a family cruise to celebrate my in-laws 50th wedding anniversary. Would you be able to help me?

I am looking for an anniversary design tailored with the cruise line somehow. 

Happy 50th Mary & Bill
Disney Dream

We are booking FL resident or last minute, so actual dates of cruise unknown.  I'm hoping to have one of you're designs I can add the date to if we don't have it booked before you may have a chance to complete. Thanks so much!


----------



## Vickie2002a

Vickie2002a said:


> I would love to have some images customized for my family for our girls onlyDisney Dream cruise in Nov. anyone who could help us out would be greatly appreciated  we were hoping for one sign with the beach chairs and our names( Vickie, Lynn and Ashlea) and the date of the cruise (November 15-18, 2012). Also we wanted custom Mickey heads for each of us; a nemo or mermaid one(Ashlea) pirate or tinkerbell (lynn) and a belle or Merida one. (Vickie) It's my sister's first disney cruise and my mom and it's second. We cannot wait.  we'll leave the creativity up to the person willing to help us out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Vickie



I know how busy you are and we aren't sailing until Nov 15 so no rush but I was able to utilize your blanks and make the Mickey heads but unable to make the beach chair design so that is the only one we still need whenever you get to it. For the chairs we'd love to have 3 chairs: Ashlea(nemo or mermaid if nemo is unavailable) Lynn (pirate/tink/sorcerer mickey) and Vickie (Merida/belle/fairy godmother) the dates are Nov 15-18,2012 and we are sailing on the dream. Thank you in advance for you awesome work. We can't wait to decorate and have an awesome cruise!


----------



## perky42474

milliepie said:


> Not sure if these are the correct ones.  I've changed them recently.  If not let me know and I can do the other set that I have.



Millie these are great thank you so much.  One problem....we are missing Tori!

Thanks!


----------



## ajstaud

They are perfect!  Thank you so much for taking you time to do these for me!  I'm super excited!!!!


----------



## ckdisneyfan

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you so much!! They are great and the girls LOVED them!


----------



## ZandM

Hi!  My son and I are taking our first cruise on the Dream for Thanksgiving.  We are so excited!  I would love to have something on our door with our family name "Hofer" to celebrate the cruise.  Could I also request sign with his name Zachary - something to do with pirates and Michelle - Winnie-the-Pooh?  

Thanks so much!  How fun!


----------



## mnrhannah07

milliepie said:


> I'm really far back still, but I see you are leaving in less than a month, so I will get yours done soon.
> 
> ETA:  For the last two you asked for, did you want the dates on them?  If you just wanted the design as-is, you can just save and print it directly from my shared files.



THANKS SO MUCH!! That would be WONDERFUL to have dates, we sail nov 10-17 on the western. Also, I really like the first image in post 2730, with the same dates i wrote above! And actually we leave on nov 3rd, so we have less than 3 weeks!!!


----------



## klass3

milliepie said:


> Not sure exactly which one you were referring to.  If it's the one on the New year hat Mickey's, it's called Kingthings wizzbang or Popalock.  They are both on this page.  http://www.dafont.com/kingthings.d781?page=3
> 
> If those are not the ones then it might be dotline.
> 
> http://www.fontspace.com/honey-and-death/dotline


Thank you!


----------



## SCaletka

SCaletka said:


> I'm not sure how to do this but I want to get some DISigns for our door ...
> 
> Here are just ideas... Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!
> Name fills -
> 
> Melanie - with a Tinkerbell name fill
> Adam - with a Pirates of the Carribean name fill or Chip and Dale
> Stacey - with Mickey or all of the characters name fill
> Tim - with something pirate name fill
> 
> Something with New York Yankees - maybe the porthole border
> 
> And finally "The Caletka's" in the Mickey head with The Magic in one ear and October 27 - November 3rd in the other ear!
> 
> You are awesome and thank you sooo much
> 
> 
> Again any help your all could offer would be great!!!  Thanks.



Hey Milliepie ~ I have found everything I have needed above with the exception of 2 name fills - could you please rush

Melanie - with a Tinkerbell name fill
Adam - with a Pirates of the Carribean name fill or Chip and Dale

and you could just disregard the other requests - I've scoured through all your designs and the two name fills I've mentioned are the only things I couldn't find.  Any help you could offer soon would be totally awesome!  I know you are swampped with requests but we leave in 9 days!  Thanks again soooooo much for all you do for us!  Its people like you that make this world a much better place!!!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> Yes, I can do it.  This weekend ok for you?



h yes dear, thank you


----------



## marciemouse

marciemouse said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I got a name fill for Isabel out of your 4shared or photobucket account, but I was wondering if you could do the name *Adelise* also? I think she would like one of the  basic Tinker Bell fills, not the cruise themed ones. I saw you have all the individual letters available, but I have no idea how to assemble them all into a name on the computer! If you'd rather give direction on how to do that, my husband could probably figure it out.
> 
> We sail on November 4th. Thanks so much!



Hi, Milliepie! I try to check the thread every day, but I'm not sure what page you're on now. My original request was on page 145 (in quotes above). We leave in a couple weeks, and I'm trying to finalize and wrap up my cruise stuff. Do you think I could possibly, pretty please get this soon?

I love all your designs and am using a 2012 of yours for FE gifts again. Thanks so much!


----------



## Diane71969

dizney-cruiser said:
			
		

> Hi Millie!!
> 
> If you have time, would you put together these 4 designs for me?
> 
> = = = =  = = = =
> 
> (1 & 2)  Could I get 2 of these Fantasy Designs?  1 that says "Eastern" and 1 that says "Western" [no dates].  We will be doing back to back cruises next month.
> 
> 
> 
> (3)  Could we get this Design with 2 Deck Chairs (I'm not sure of all your characters)
> Option 1:  Jiminy Cricket (Janice) & Dopey (Linda)
> Option 2:  Dale (Janice) & Chip (Linda)
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi there!  Could I please get that awesome Fantasy Design for the Eastern?  And  also the Deck Chair Design with the dolphins in the background and the Fantasy Ship on the towel?  The Deck Chairs not sure what you have but if you have:
Cinderella - Diane
Goofy - Larry
Hunchback of Notre Dame (1st choice) or Donald Duck (2nd choice) - Bryan
Belle - Lisa
Boo - Ashley
Mickey - Kyle


----------



## Blueyedchanel

Blueyedchanel said:


> Hi Milliepie!  Whenever you get to mine, I misspelled my fathers "grandpa" name.  On the request for the chairs please put "Poppie" instead of "Papi"  Thanks.  Also if you can do a name fill with "Poppie" and "Chanel" I would love that.  I found everyone elses names on your 4shared account.  We leave Oct 20th so whenever you get a chance to do these (if you have time) it will be much appreciated!  Thanks a bunch!!!!



Hi Milliepie, my original request was on page 143 I believe, and I was hopping you would have gotten to it by now but I guess thats not going to be possible.  Just letting you know once you get to my request on page 143 you can skip it as we leave this Sat for our cruise!!!  I tried to quote my original post but for some reason only my second one was "quoted".  I will comment again so you can see which post was mine with the original request.  You do amazing work and I can see why you are so busy.  Happy DISigning!

Chanel Raesis


----------



## Blueyedchanel

Blueyedchanel said:


> I just wanted to say your designs are amazing.  You are so talented!  We leave out of Galveston on 10/20/12 and I was wondering if you could make a few for our first Disney Cruise!!!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/uU0UN1ow/3Generationstiaramh.html
> Instead of Walt Disney World can you put Cruising Disney 2012 with Mimi, Mommy, and Reagan in each of the Minnie heads, in that order?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/4qOTrZjU/Buzz_Green_Bay_Packers.html
> With Houston Texans instead of Green Bay
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iYMiqra/4deckoceanmmdd.html
> With the names George, Chanel, Ethan, and Reagan
> and The Raesis Family 2012 somewhere on there
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/WrGtMF83/deckccmickminn.html with Papi and Mimi and The Newton Family 2012 somewhere on there
> 
> Thanks so much if you have time!!!



Hi Millipie, Its me again.  This is the original request.  Thanks and have a lovely day.  I'm sure you don't have time to do it today so when you get to page 143 you don't need to fullfil this request since we are leaving Sat, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## jodical

Good morning, milliepie!  My request is on page 141, #2104 (8/26/12).  I have 10 trip shirts to create in just under 3 weeks time when we depart for FL.  Do you have an idea when you will get to this request (below)?  Thank you so much for ALL that you do!!



jodical said:


> Hi!  We're cruising with both sets of grandparents celebrating their 40th anniversaries in November.
> 
> Could you possibly modify a few DISigns for me?
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=MartyheartDebbieporthole.png
> Maryann <3 Bob 40th Anniversary
> Louise <3 Jerry 40th Anniversary
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...nce/?action=view&current=AdamTammy10years.jpg
> Celebrating our 40th anniversary (blank ears, no names)
> Celebrating Mom & Dad's 40th Anniversary (blank)
> Celebrating Grandma & Grandpa's 40th Anniversary (blank)
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=FantasywesternMay26mh.jpg
> November 10-17, 2012
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=Fergusunfamilyfantasywesternmh.jpg
> Disney Fantasy - Blank (no date, no name)
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...CL tags/?action=view&current=Ericanametag.jpg
> Bob
> Jack
> Jeff
> Jerry
> Rob
> 
> If you have a "Minnie" version, please do Jodi, Kylee, Louise, Maryann, Sarah, if not, the "Mickey" version will be fine for each of those also.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Mashelledclgifttag.jpg
> Blank, please
> 
> Thank you!!!!


----------



## milliepie

perky42474 said:


> Millie these are great thank you so much.  One problem....we are missing Tori!
> 
> Thanks!



Oops.  Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

SCaletka said:


> Hey Milliepie ~ I have found everything I have needed above with the exception of 2 name fills - could you please rush
> 
> Melanie - with a Tinkerbell name fill
> Adam - with a Pirates of the Carribean name fill or Chip and Dale
> 
> and you could just disregard the other requests - I've scoured through all your designs and the two name fills I've mentioned are the only things I couldn't find.  Any help you could offer soon would be totally awesome!  I know you are swampped with requests but we leave in 9 days!  Thanks again soooooo much for all you do for us!  Its people like you that make this world a much better place!!!!!



No problem.  Here you go.  











marciemouse said:


> Hi, Milliepie! I try to check the thread every day, but I'm not sure what page you're on now. My original request was on page 145 (in quotes above). We leave in a couple weeks, and I'm trying to finalize and wrap up my cruise stuff. Do you think I could possibly, pretty please get this soon?
> 
> I love all your designs and am using a 2012 of yours for FE gifts again. Thanks so much!



Here is yours.


----------



## milliepie

Blueyedchanel said:


> Hi Millipie, Its me again.  This is the original request.  Thanks and have a lovely day.  I'm sure you don't have time to do it today so when you get to page 143 you don't need to fullfil this request since we are leaving Sat, I'm so excited!!!



Sure I do!    You didn't mention what kind of fill, so I did a generic Magic (right?) fill for Poppie and Chanel.  Hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## milliepie

BealsRwe said:


> Millipie...hello.  thanks for all you do for everyone!  We are getting ready to book a family cruise to celebrate my in-laws 50th wedding anniversary. Would you be able to help me?
> 
> I am looking for an anniversary design tailored with the cruise line somehow.
> 
> Happy 50th Mary & Bill
> Disney Dream
> 
> We are booking FL resident or last minute, so actual dates of cruise unknown.  I'm hoping to have one of you're designs I can add the date to if we don't have it booked before you may have a chance to complete. Thanks so much!



Here is one.  Let me know if you wanted something different.  I can work with it.


----------



## milliepie

jodical said:


> Good morning, milliepie!  My request is on page 141, #2104 (8/26/12).  I have 10 trip shirts to create in just under 3 weeks time when we depart for FL.  Do you have an idea when you will get to this request (below)?  Thank you so much for ALL that you do!!



I can do these for you later today.


----------



## baleeve

milliepie said:
			
		

> I can do these for you later today.



Hi Milliepie

I love doing stuff like this but I have no idea where to start. I would love to help you on these requests if you want to point me in the right direction.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

baleeve said:


> Hi Milliepie
> 
> I love doing stuff like this but I have no idea where to start. I would love to help you on these requests if you want to point me in the right direction.




You just need to start posting some of your own designs and then people will post requests to you for personalization - the more the merrier!!


----------



## lsmith4717

Hi Millipie.   We are leaving next week to head to FLA for our Oct. 27th Fantasy cruise for my in laws 50th wedding anniversary (and our 10th).  Do you think you will have a chance to tackle request #2476 by Tuesday??

A world w/ ears with our cruise dates and anniversary would be great and then something with Quinn and Will (our 5 yr old twins).

Thanks so much!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Love these, thank you!  You should sign your designs so you get the credit when we display them 



milliepie said:


> Sorry, meant to get to them.  Here you go.


----------



## marciemouse

milliepie said:


> Here is yours.



Thanks so much! You're the best!


----------



## perky42474

Thanks!


----------



## amylia403

Hi Millie! No rush at all...just planning ahead   I was wondering if you could make a cruise DISign featuring some of the villains? We are cruising next May on the Dream and I would love to have our group tshirts feature our favorite DIsney villains!  We LOVE Queen of Hearts, Maleficent, the Evil Queen from Snow White, Ursula and Captain Hook! 

Thank you so much sweetie!


----------



## Blueyedchanel

Omg you are awesome Millipie!  Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

jodical said:


> Good morning, milliepie!  My request is on page 141, #2104 (8/26/12).  I have 10 trip shirts to create in just under 3 weeks time when we depart for FL.  Do you have an idea when you will get to this request (below)?  Thank you so much for ALL that you do!!



Here you go.


----------



## BealsRwe

milliepie said:


> Here is one.  Let me know if you wanted something different.  I can work with it.



It's beautiful!  Thank you so much!


----------



## jodical

millie, millie, millie... YOU ARE A STAR!  Awesome!!!

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!  You've added so much to what was already slated to be the trip of a lifetime.  Bless you!    I can't wait for everyone to see them!  Now, I need to get to ironing!


----------



## patita71

Hi Milliepie

I love your designs! If you could please do the following it would be great!
Daniella (in the two below styles)
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1dJIFVf1/Briannadclfill.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/60zLezwo/Cateminniefill.html

Gianfranco and Ben:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/lc21hGk_/Christinedclfill.html

Gianfranco
http://www.4shared.com/photo/QBQPTDEw/Don_pirate_mickey_fill.html

Isabela
http://www.4shared.com/photo/JTcGxhfZ/BrittonMariefill.html

Do you have anything with Disney Cuties? If so, I would love one with the name Vanessa.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Here are some halloween ears:


----------



## jules4172

Hi Milliepie,
I made some requests on pg.148 #2214 - not sure if you've gotten that far yet, our cruise is not til Thanksgiving. If you have, can you point me to the right page. Thanks.

Have a technical question for you about t-shirt design. We use picassa but when I tried to print them, the design doesn't print in reverse, so basically it comes out normal but if I transfer them onto the tshirts, the image will be backward. When you create designs specifically for tshirts, do you do something different in order for it to print in reverse or am I doing something wrong? I've done tshirts before but for the life of me, can't figure out why it's not working this time   help???


----------



## alliesmommy

jules4172 said:


> Have a technical question for you about t-shirt design. We use picassa but when I tried to print them, the design doesn't print in reverse, so basically it comes out normal but if I transfer them onto the tshirts, the image will be backward. When you create designs specifically for tshirts, do you do something different in order for it to print in reverse or am I doing something wrong? I've done tshirts before but for the life of me, can't figure out why it's not working this time   help???


 
The transfer paper that I always buy has a website where you can download the software that will mirror the image for you.   It's usually listed in the instructions that come with the product.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milliepie, I had some fantastic news yesterday. My application for British citizenship was granted and we will celebrate this in style on the cruise. I saw some deck chairs with fireworks this week. Do you think you would have time to make this for me with Congratulations at the top and British Citizenship on the bottom. Our names are Corinna and Graham?

Also, I have some requests on page 144. Do you think you may get to them in the next week or so?

Corinna


----------



## goeva




----------



## Princess23

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  Be back with the last one...


Hi Millie, 
I haven't seen the lounge chairs posted yet...but may be jumping the gun if you just haven't gotten to it yet?  Just excited to print out these out at once and get them ready for prime time!!   thanks!!


----------



## jules4172

alliesmommy said:


> The transfer paper that I always buy has a website where you can download the software that will mirror the image for you.   It's usually listed in the instructions that come with the product.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Did you save the image to your desktop and then open it using the software from the transfer paper website? I'm not at home so I don't have the transfer packet in front of me but if this is the case, then I can try it when I get home. Thanks. 

For those who have done yellow tshirts - did you find that it came out better using dark transfer paper or is light transfer ok? Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

goeva said:


> Hi, everyone:
> This is going to be our first cruise. We're all very excited. We're celebrating my wonderful husband Tim and my little boy Paul's birthday. They were both born on the same day. I wanted to do something special and found this thread. I'm so glad I did. It's truly incredible Millie uses her spare time to make these for everyone. Millie, if you're reading this. I want you to know that your work is greatly appreciated.
> Anyway, I'm planning to make T-Shirts, magnets..etc. I found this company called Vistaprint that does it all. I was wondering if anyone used them to make magnets before and would you recommend them?
> TIA.



Thank you.  

I actually really like vistaprint.  The are the only ones that printed a shirt for me that no one else would.  I got a free offer when I bought my shirts for a free magnet and the quality was way better than I thought it would be.  Good prices too I think.


----------



## milliepie

jules4172 said:


> Did you save the image to your desktop and then open it using the software from the transfer paper website? I'm not at home so I don't have the transfer packet in front of me but if this is the case, then I can try it when I get home. Thanks.
> 
> For those who have done yellow tshirts - did you find that it came out better using dark transfer paper or is light transfer ok? Thanks.



If you are using any color but white than dark transfers are a must.  If there is any white in the design it will show as the color of the shirt using white transfers.  So, for example, if you are printing a Minnie, the dots, gloves, eyes etc... will show as yellow.  I personally think the dark transfers hold up better than the light anyways.


----------



## milliepie

Princess23 said:


> Hi Millie,
> I haven't seen the lounge chairs posted yet...but may be jumping the gun if you just haven't gotten to it yet?  Just excited to print out these out at once and get them ready for prime time!!   thanks!!



Sorry haven't gotten to them yet.  I will soon though promise.


----------



## perdy1234

Hey I am looking for a magnet design for our Xmas cruise on the fantasy if you could make me up something with the dates dec 22 to dec29 2012 first Xmas cruise on the fantasy that would be awesome. Also looking for the magnet that goes around your stateroom door number in stitch with Santa hat perhaps? Also would love magnet with tinker bell that celebrates a college graduation with the name Mel on it. Lastly looking for the Mickey head magnet that has one ear as Dvc and other as castaway club with the names Curt and Mel thanks so much if anyone can offer me some ideas that would be great !


----------



## alliesmommy

jules4172 said:


> Did you save the image to your desktop and then open it using the software from the transfer paper website? I'm not at home so I don't have the transfer packet in front of me but if this is the case, then I can try it when I get home. Thanks. QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, just save the image to your computer and then open the software.  It'll ask you for a file, and you browse for the file on your computer.  The software should let you mirror/edit it as needed.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Milliepie---How did you like the quality of Vistaprints shirts??  Like did the ttransfer crack or was it nice.  and were the shirts crudy quality??  

Also -- question....I asked you for the All I want for Christmas is(on front) and a Disney Cruise (on back)....Do you think I should have the front say "All I wanted for Christmas was" since when they wear them it will be Feb???


----------



## 4lildreamers

Milliepie, do you have Sailing Away Party journal pages?  I surfed through your 4 shared links and didn't see one.  I love the ones you have and my daughter loves to journal!  I am also looking for a journal page for the shows.....maybe a critique type one where you describe the show and give it 3-4-5 stars....do you have a journal page for the shows?  I also was hoping you had one for "Characters I Met" type page.....Just maybe short paragraph writing areas for Who? What did they do/say? something like that.....if you have these will you point me in the right direction?  I have never asked for a DISign so I hope I am using the proper etiquette.....If you do not have these, can I ask you to make them for me?  I noticed your one thread said you weren't taking anymore requests but then in another thread I saw people were asking.  So, I thought maybe you were "back in business".  If that's not the case, then let me say your DISgns are brilliant and I love them and thanks for sharing your talent.

Oh, I forgot, we are on the Nov. 25th Dream Cruise.  So, I know that will make a difference which shows to do for the journal pages.  Thanks a BUNCH!

Could I also get this Mickey pirate fill in with the name Ronin?  Thanks!
Ronniepiratemickeyfill.jpg


----------



## muhliss

Hi Milliepie!  I just stumbled across your wonderful designs and it finally gave me the courage to officially join the forum instead of just lurking around for tips and advice.  

We leave on the Wonder November 4 for Mexico, so I'm not sure if this design request is too late:

My husband loves anything Stitch related.  We also love any designs that have to do with Hawaii since we were married in Oahu.

Any help would be amazing since we cruise in 2 weeks.  Thank you in advance!

Design with 2 Beach Deck Chairs 
Option 1: Minnie (Melissa) & Mickey (Eric) 
Option 2: Lilo (Melissa) & Stich (Eric) 
The Wu's
Disney Wonder 2012

Surfboards Mickey & Minnie 
Surfboardsmickeyminnie.jpg
Eric & Melissa
Disney Wonder 2012

Lilo & Stich Surfboards
Melissa & Eric
Disney Wonder 2012

Mickey and Minnie Porthole
Eric <3 Melissa 4th wedding anniversary


----------



## coreysmom4

coreysmom4 said:


> Hi Millipie.  I love, love, love the boarding passes.  Can I ask for some?
> 
> Disney Fantasy, Eastern Caribbean November 3, 2012
> Amy
> Corey
> Gloria
> 
> 
> Amy



Hi Millipie.  I haven't been on in a long time.  I started glancing through some pages and haven't found the Fantasy boarding passes.  Can you possible do them soon?  We leave next Friday, 11/2.  Thank you so much!
Not sure if I told you, but the first class ticket to Aulani you made for my son, was a BIG hit.
Thank you so much!!!
Amy


----------



## casinochic

I'm so happy I found this thread!  I've been trying to make my own t-shirt designs for about a month ...to no avail.  

Milliepie, I love your designs and I'm wondering if you could help me out?

I'm looking for something to put on the back.  Possibly a Mickey head, and/or the Fantasy.  Also our names (Jason, Nicole, Taylor, Ryan) with Our First Disney Cruise.

If you could either make one or point me in the right direction, that would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## father of 2

Hi.  Was wondering if you had an image of just the airplane that is in "on our way to mickeys boat.jpg" with the background transparent?  

Thanks.


----------



## goofymom74

Hi Milliepie-

We saw alot of your artwork on our November 2011 cruise and my boys will be so excited to have their own (me , too)!

Would you please make us  (I am new to this, so here goes...)

1. The beach scene with 4 beach towels with the ship in the backgound        personalized with - 
Grevstad Family
Disney Fantasy
December 2012

2. The 4 beach chairs with the Mickey & Goofy clouds & the ship in the background (Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald) personalized with our names on the chairs - Eric, Rebekah, Zane, Jake

3. The Mickey & pals porthole with Cruisin in the Caribbean at the top and Grevstad Family 2012 at the bottom

4. I tried to make up nametags, but I am very computer illiterate , could you make us the Fantasy nametags - Eric, Rebekah, Zane, Jake

I feel like i have asked for to much...I really appreciate your help

Thank you in advance!!!
Rebekah


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Milliepie---How did you like the quality of Vistaprints shirts??  Like did the ttransfer crack or was it nice.  and were the shirts crudy quality??
> 
> Also -- question....I asked you for the All I want for Christmas is(on front) and a Disney Cruise (on back)....Do you think I should have the front say "All I wanted for Christmas was" since when they wear them it will be Feb???



I haven't had much time this week to do any designing, so I haven't gotten started on this yet.  If they are going to wear them in Feb. then you probably should have it say "wanted"  I can do both ways and see what you think.   

The quality of the shirt is pretty good.  Not thin, not too thick.  They don't peel or crack.  They do come a bit small, so I would order one size up.  

I hope to get some more requests done soon!


----------



## lsmith4717

Hi Milliepie.  It sounds like you've really been busy!  Any chance for request #2476 (page 166 I think) before our Fantasy cruise on Saturday?

Crossing fingers,

Lisa


----------



## Embraer

Milliepie, I've mentioned it before but with this workload why not charge, even if it is a small amount. We don't think twice about dropping $.99 or £.79 for an ipad app, would anybody else considered it unreasonable or inappropriate per design?


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

Embraer said:


> Milliepie, I've mentioned it before but with this workload why not charge, even if it is a small amount. We don't think twice about dropping $.99 or £.79 for an ipad app, would anybody else considered it unreasonable or inappropriate per design?



This wouldn't be unreasonable at all!!  Milliepie's work will well worth a fee!  She works her rear off trying to get this stuff done for us!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Tinkerbell2B said:


> This wouldn't be unreasonable at all!!  Milliepie's work will well worth a fee!  She works her rear off trying to get this stuff done for us!



<snip>  Deleted so I don't break any rules . . .


----------



## stalbertsteve

Embraer said:


> Milliepie, I've mentioned it before but with this workload why not charge, even if it is a small amount. We don't think twice about dropping $.99 or £.79 for an ipad app, would anybody else considered it unreasonable or inappropriate per design?



I have no problem with their being a fee for what you are doing.  Etsy is a great idea that was posted by dizney-cruiser.  Even if you personally didn't want to profit, turning over the profits to charity would be a good thing as well.


----------



## Jane1967

I understand that she doesn't want to charge people, but I think she should leave it up to us.  Put her address out there for those of us that want to send her some $ for the hard work she does!     Just an idea....


----------



## dolphingirl47

I understand where people are coming from, but it is against the rules on these boards to sell anything or promote things that are for sale. If Milliepie went down the Etsy route, most people on here would not know. I am very grateful for what Milliepie and others on here have done for me and my way of thinking is that I try to pay it forward in which ever way I can. 

Corinna


----------



## KathyY

Fairly new to the boards but have been getting around a little more.  Can anyone send me in the right direction for name fills that have already been done for people?  I would hate to request one to be made if they are already done and I just can't find them.  Appreciate any help.


----------



## debsters41

dolphingirl47 said:


> I understand where people are coming from, but it is against the rules on these boards to sell anything or promote things that are for sale. If Milliepie went down the Etsy route, most people on here would not know. I am very grateful for what Milliepie and others on here have done for me and my way of thinking is that I try to pay it forward in which ever way I can.
> 
> Corinna


----------



## donaldseeyore

Is there any possible way I can get this made into the Feb 2-7 2013 sailing on the wonder???  Please


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Millipie....I think I saw that you have a life preserver design with Mickey & Minnie in Mexican Wear with Disney Dream on it.  Anyway that you could make it with Disney Fantasy on it??  Thanks.


----------



## Jane1967

KathyY said:


> Fairly new to the boards but have been getting around a little more.  Can anyone send me in the right direction for name fills that have already been done for people?  I would hate to request one to be made if they are already done and I just can't find them.  Appreciate any help.



Go up a little on this page to post #2782.  There you will find Millie's last post.  There are some Mickey ears at the bottom.  Click on the ears on the left and it will bring up her files.  Look for names fills.  She has a bunch.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Disneygal19

Hello Millipie!!! I love your work and will be sailing soon and would love the portholes with the names inside if possible can I get the following

A Minnie porthole that says Lisa

A Mickey porthole with Todd

A Donald porthole with Brendan

A Pluto porthole that says Kelsey

Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## ansky922

Hello Millipie!!! I love your work                  


I will be saling with my family on our first New Years Eve Cruise on the DREAM. COnsidering the terrible year we have had we are so looking foward to it..

I was wondering if its possible to make A New Years Eve Magnet

and Maybe one or two more bascally anything that would be easy for you we are a family of 3 there is 

me my DH and DS 13.. Our last name is Gottfried we will be sailng on 12/28 for a 5 night if there is any other info that you need please let me know..

Thank you so much for you help


----------



## momto3cboys

Hi!  I am very new at this, but I love your designs!  We are cruising on December 6th and I was wondering if you can possibly make these for me please:

1.  Porthole with Fab 5 with "Disney Dream 2012" at the top, and "The Fowles Family" at the bottom

2.  This design, but with the name "Caitlynn":
http://www.4shared.com/photo/zALwgUYE/Madisonprns.html

3.  This design, but with the name "Carter":
http://www.4shared.com/photo/PztsJYnL/Carsonpiratemickey.html

4.  Wondering if you have anything with Duffy on it, and if you could make something similar to the above request, with the name "Carson".  If you don't have Duffy, can you just do a fab 5 in the same style as above, with the name "Carson".  

5.  Beach chairs with the Mickey and Goofy clouds - Disney Dream 2012 - names Chad and Christina

6.  Something for my daughter's 3rd birthday - we are celebrating on our upcoming cruise - anything with princesses and "Happy 3rd Birthday Caitlynn"  

Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## milliepie

4lildreamers said:


> Milliepie, do you have Sailing Away Party journal pages?  I surfed through your 4 shared links and didn't see one.  I love the ones you have and my daughter loves to journal!  I am also looking for a journal page for the shows.....maybe a critique type one where you describe the show and give it 3-4-5 stars....do you have a journal page for the shows?  I also was hoping you had one for "Characters I Met" type page.....Just maybe short paragraph writing areas for Who? What did they do/say? something like that.....if you have these will you point me in the right direction?  I have never asked for a DISign so I hope I am using the proper etiquette.....If you do not have these, can I ask you to make them for me?  I noticed your one thread said you weren't taking anymore requests but then in another thread I saw people were asking.  So, I thought maybe you were "back in business".  If that's not the case, then let me say your DISgns are brilliant and I love them and thanks for sharing your talent.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, we are on the Nov. 25th Dream Cruise.  So, I know that will make a difference which shows to do for the journal pages.  Thanks a BUNCH!
> 
> Could I also get this Mickey pirate fill in with the name Ronin?  Thanks!
> Ronniepiratemickeyfill.jpg



I think you sent me a message about this, but I can't find it.  Just want to let you know that I will try to get them done.  I had my other thread locked when I was was taking classes, but I graduated, so I started taking requests again on this thread.  I have a lot going on at home, so it does take me a really long time to get to some of them, but I will do your requests if you don't mind waiting.  I do have some free time coming up soon, so I hope to do a lot more after Sunday.  I'll post here when they are done.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

coreysmom4 said:


> Hi Millipie.  I haven't been on in a long time.  I started glancing through some pages and haven't found the Fantasy boarding passes.  Can you possible do them soon?  We leave next Friday, 11/2.  Thank you so much!
> Not sure if I told you, but the first class ticket to Aulani you made for my son, was a BIG hit.
> Thank you so much!!!
> Amy



I can do these by then.  Possibly this weekend.


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> Milliepie, I had some fantastic news yesterday. My application for British citizenship was granted and we will celebrate this in style on the cruise. I saw some deck chairs with fireworks this week. Do you think you would have time to make this for me with Congratulations at the top and British Citizenship on the bottom. Our names are Corinna and Graham?
> 
> Also, I have some requests on page 144. Do you think you may get to them in the next week or so?
> 
> Corinna



I can do them for you in the morning.


----------



## milliepie

lsmith4717 said:


> Hi Milliepie.  It sounds like you've really been busy!  Any chance for request #2476 (page 166 I think) before our Fantasy cruise on Saturday?
> 
> Crossing fingers,
> 
> Lisa



Here are a few for you.  Sorry about the wait.


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Milliepie---How did you like the quality of Vistaprints shirts??  Like did the ttransfer crack or was it nice.  and were the shirts crudy quality??
> 
> Also -- question....I asked you for the All I want for Christmas is(on front) and a Disney Cruise (on back)....Do you think I should have the front say "All I wanted for Christmas was" since when they wear them it will be Feb???



I made this with "was", but I can always change it if you want "is"  If you feel like you wanted something different, please just let me know and I can work up something else.


----------



## milliepie

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Millipie....I think I saw that you have a life preserver design with Mickey & Minnie in Mexican Wear with Disney Dream on it.  Anyway that you could make it with Disney Fantasy on it??  Thanks.


----------



## goeva




----------



## 4lildreamers

milliepie said:


> I think you sent me a message about this, but I can't find it.  Just want to let you know that I will try to get them done.  I had my other thread locked when I was was taking classes, but I graduated, so I started taking requests again on this thread.  I have a lot going on at home, so it does take me a really long time to get to some of them, but I will do your requests if you don't mind waiting.  I do have some free time coming up soon, so I hope to do a lot more after Sunday.  I'll post here when they are done.  Thanks.




Millipie, thanks so much!  I know the journal pages probably take a long time..........I did TRY to make one myself and it stunk!  LOL  So, I am in awe of you and I appreciate so much you sharing your talent.   Thank you thank you!  I can wait patiently


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> I made this with "was", but I can always change it if you want "is"  If you feel like you wanted something different, please just let me know and I can work up something else.



Millie, I love it!!!!   I have to show it to our friends for their kids too, but I like it!


----------



## chirurgeon

Hi Millie, my friend Hope and I will be sailing on the Fantasy Dec. 8-15th. I would love it if you had the time to do a couple of magnets. The ears with the Western Fantasy route with the date on one ear and PCC 4.0 on the other. And the other one with the beach chairs with our names. The ship in the background and Mickey and Goofy clouds.

Thanks so much, 
Kim


----------



## Moxin

Hi...been perusing these threads, and have seen so many wonderful designs.  You folks really are talented!!

I know this is last minute, but seeing all these designs got me wanting to have some magnets for our cruise next Saturday (11/3), if at all possible!

Anways, we're on the Fantasy, and was hoping to have one or two done with Paul, Stephanie, and Kaitlyn on them?

I've seen so many neat designs, wouldn't know where to begin.  Just something whimsical, like some of the Mouse Pirate ears with names?

If it's too close to go, no worries...thanks!!!!!


----------



## ValentineJulie

Go to the main Dis Boards page and look towards the bottom.....there is a forum called Creative Disigns (or something like that). Search your names and the dates of your cruise. I am sure you will find something! You may even find someone to create something for you 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Jane1967

Hi Millie!

I have been able to find a few things I need from your files, but am wondering if you can please make a couple designs for me for our past cruises?  From now on I plan on keeping up with my magnets.   I just stumbled on to DISboards a few months ago and LOVE your work!  We don't cruise on the Fantasy until March, so I have some time.  Just wanted to get my request in early. 

I am not picky, just something you think my 7 year old DD would like.

1.  Something with... Disney Wonder and the date February 2009
2.  Something with...Disney Wonder and the date June 2009  (can you please make this one different than the first?) 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> I made this with "was", but I can always change it if you want "is"  If you feel like you wanted something different, please just let me know and I can work up something else.



OK we love it!!!  Perfect for the girls and the one boy!!  We can't wait to make them and only like 50 days till we surprise them  Your the best!!!


----------



## JackieO

Ok, I'm lost.  I would love to have a few door magnet pictures made for our cruise in Jan.  For the life of me I can't figure this whole thing out.  It seems like people just say what they'll wanting but I never see the pictures in answer.  Sorry to be so confused here.   I would love to understand.  Thanks


----------



## asemaria

JackieO said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm lost.  I would love to have a few door magnet pictures made for our cruise in Jan.  For the life of me I can't figure this whole thing out.  It seems like people just say what they'll wanting but I never see the pictures in answer.  Sorry to be so confused here.   I would love to understand.  Thanks



Hello!
It works like this: you post here what you want and one of the brilliantly gifted designers make up a design for you (and you print it out yourself) when they have the time. The waittime is very long if you want Milliepie to do them. She is very busy and have a ton of requests. She will do each request in due order, but sometimes she will bumb up a request if the person is in a hurry. Many people are waiting, so it will take a few month.
There are other lovely designers as well that help out, but not always.
You can go to Milliepies page for a link (look at her signature) and look through her 4share and photobucket pages. She has a ton of pictures that are free to use.


----------



## donaldseeyore

(lilo)







 (lilo 1st)






  (stitch)






  (torn stitch)






  Mnm spinny






   4ships











  hpybdy

http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZbOl5pQ8/capthatmh.html  (cpn mick)

http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iewQ6yN/DCLwondercloudmh.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/HtUoN3dZ/deck_NYE.html ( 6 chairs)



will be back later


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

milliepie said:
			
		

> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=FantasyMexicanmmpreserver.png



Thank you so much...I love it ....but I forgot to ask u to add 2013 with the Mickey head for the 0 at the bottom if the life preserver .... Any chance you could add that if its not too much trouble....thanks again sooooo much!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

JackieO said:


> Ok, I'm lost.  I would love to have a few door magnet pictures made for our cruise in Jan.  For the life of me I can't figure this whole thing out.  It seems like people just say what they'll wanting but I never see the pictures in answer.  Sorry to be so confused here.   I would love to understand.  Thanks



Also when you request, as for everything you want--i.e. the date, year, names whatever.  Because after Milliepie makes it, and then people go, oh I forgot this or that...it slows down everyone else getting what they are dreaming of & most of all puts more work on Milliepie who is so sweet to do this as it is...try and make it easy on her.  And she is so sweet that if you say "if it isn't a problem""  She will probably do it for u.  So let's all ask for what we want when we place our requests and not keep asking for additional stuff we forgot...she's a busy gal!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:
			
		

> Also when you request, as for everything you want--i.e. the date, year, names whatever.  Because after Milliepie makes it, and then people go, oh I forgot this or that...it slows down everyone else getting what they are dreaming of & most of all puts more work on Milliepie who is so sweet to do this as it is...try and make it easy on her.  And she is so sweet that if you say "if it isn't a problem""  She will probably do it for u.  So let's all ask for what we want when we place our requests and not keep asking for additional stuff we forgot...she's a busy gal!



You are right....I should have thought it through and asked for the date the first time around.....sorry for slowing things down


----------



## 4lildreamers

(torn stitch)






  Mnm spinny






  hpybdy

http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZbOl5pQ8/capthatmh.html  (cpn mick)





will be back later[/QUOTE]

LOVE these.  Esp. Stitch tearing the page---how creative are you?!?!?!


----------



## milliepie

donaldseeyore said:


> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/liloandstitch.jpg[/IM]  (lilo)
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/liloandstitch1stcruise.jpg[/IM] (lilo 1st)
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Stitchbeachblank.jpg[/IM]  (stitch)
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Stitchcc.jpg[/IM]  (torn stitch)
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/MickeyMinnieHelm.png[/IM]  Mnm spinny
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/DreamofaFantasywithMagicandWonder.jpg[/IM]   4ships
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Eatsleepcruise.png[/IM]
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/HappyBirthday.jpg[/IM]  hpybdy
> 
> [url]http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZbOl5pQ8/capthatmh.html[/url]  (cpn mick)
> 
> [url]http://www.4shared.com/photo/1iewQ6yN/DCLwondercloudmh.html[/url]
> 
> [url]http://www.4shared.com/photo/HtUoN3dZ/deck_NYE.html[/url] ( 6 chairs)
> 
> 
> 
> will be back later[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did you want me to personalize these for you, or were you just posting to share my blanks?  If so, thank you.  If you wanted some personalized just let me know.  You don't have to post the whole picture, just the link or a detailed description.  :goodvibes


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> OK we love it!!!  Perfect for the girls and the one boy!!  We can't wait to make them and only like 50 days till we surprise them  Your the best!!!



You are most welcome.  I noticed I forgot to add the dates you asked for on the back. Did you still want that?  If so, I can do it for you Monday.


----------



## milliepie

swmal said:


> Hi Millipie! Your designs are so amazing!  We will be going on our first Disney Cruise this spring and I am trying to get a head start on Christmas presents.  I have been drooling over your designs in 4shared and Photobucket!
> 
> If you have time, would you please help with a few of these? Thank you so much!
> 
> Madeline  with Minnie fill
> 
> The Malpass Family
> Easter 2013
> Fantasy Cruise      in Mickey Text
> 
> Purdue Mickey Ears
> 
> Pluto Easter Eggs
> (one each of Mason, Ryder, Preston)
> Mickey Easter Egg
> (one of Ellis)
> Minnie Easter Egg
> (one of Madeline)
> 
> Easter Egg with DCL Design that says Easter Fantasy Cruise 2013
> 
> Mickey Head with a map of Port Canveral, Costa Maya, Grand Cayman,
> March 30-April 6
> Malpass Family
> 
> Justin Bieber Porthole with Madeline
> 
> Disney Fantasy 2013 Porthole with Daffy, Mickey, and Pluto
> 
> Thank you so much!  Can't wait!
> 
> swerth



Hello,
I thought I'd finally get some of yours done.  Thanks for waiting.  I don't have a few of what you were asking for, so I have to make them still.  Thanks.


----------



## swmal

Thank you soooo much!  So exciting!


----------



## 4lildreamers

milliepie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you want me to personalize these for you, or were you just posting to share my blanks?  If so, thank you.  If you wanted some personalized just let me know.  You don't have to post the whole picture, just the link or a detailed description.



Oh those were YOURS!  I should have recognized the talent
They're great!


----------



## swmal

Oh...and are you the One that does the school ears?  Could you please also do the Purdue Mickey ears if you are?

Thank you so much!!!  Amazing!


----------



## goterps1986

Hi milliepie.  I don't want to be a pain but if you get a chance this week, can you complete my request from #2687 on page 180?  The one family's cruise is a week from Sunday on 11/4 and ours is on 11/21.  We are trying to surprise everyone one.  So the first family listed would need it by Thursday, if possible.  I can wait on the second one listed for a couple more weeks. Thanks!  This is what is posted...

 Can you please make the regular beach chairs one with the Dream in the background and also the Surfboards one. And try to include Our First Disney Cruise on all of them and the family name. Thanks!


First family... The Primich Family

Mike
Michele
Aliyah
Alexandria
Charlize

Second family... The Netzel Family

Christy 
Sean
Braden

So-2 for each family- surfboards and beach chairs.

Thank you!!


----------



## houseofstaggs

What these are amazing!!!  Do you do them for everyone?? How much!


----------



## jilljill

houseofstaggs said:


> What these are amazing!!!  Do you do them for everyone?? How much!



Please read the first post of the thread.  All designs are done for free and the user should not profit from the designs that are done for them.


----------



## tiggspring

Milipie

 Do you know of a clip with mickey holding a star? My dd is dancing in the wdw taping of the Christmas parade. Her team's divisions are all variations of STARS TEAM. I would love to make door markers for the 17 girls on the team but cant find a graphic. Any ideas? You were such a help on my DCL cruise in June. My kids LOVED our magnets. THANKS


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

I have one, but I have no clue how to post it, lol.  If you want to PM me your email address, I will gladly send it to you.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> You are right....I should have thought it through and asked for the date the first time around.....sorry for slowing things down


I was not directing my comment to you at all.  Just reminding people is all.  Our Milliepie works so hard..just wanted people to remember that.


milliepie said:


> You are most welcome.  I noticed I forgot to add the dates you asked for on the back. Did you still want that?  If so, I can do it for you Monday.



I noticed that but I figured no biggie.  Was excited to just get the shirt done in a week.  If you add it fine but don't feel you have to.


----------



## JackieO

asemaria said:


> Hello!
> It works like this: you post here what you want and one of the brilliantly gifted designers make up a design for you (and you print it out yourself) when they have the time. The waittime is very long if you want Milliepie to do them. She is very busy and have a ton of requests. She will do each request in due order, but sometimes she will bumb up a request if the person is in a hurry. Many people are waiting, so it will take a few month.
> There are other lovely designers as well that help out, but not always.
> You can go to Milliepies page for a link (look at her signature) and look through her 4share and photobucket pages. She has a ton of pictures that are free to use.



Thanks so much.  What a great thing that she just gives her time to do this for strangers.  A little more Disney magic   Talk about paying it forward!!


----------



## JackieO

Milliepie,  I just think this is such a great thing you do!  We will be going on our first Disney cruise in Jan.  I would love some door magnets.  Here is a list of the things I'm looking for.  
* A Mickey Head with a map of Galveston, Cozumel, and Grand Cayman, the date of our cruise Jan. 26th,2013-Feb. 1st, 2013 and our cruise ship Disney Magic
I haven’t seen anything like these so I don’t know if they’re possible, but if you can make:
* A Mickey head with Cruella hair with “Maizie” inside the head.  
* A Mickey head with a Jack Sparrow hat with “Ben” inside.  
* A Mickey head with Belle’s Crown with “Jackie” inside.  
* A Mickey head with Chip and Dale ears or nose of whatever would look like chip and dale and “William” inside.  
Also
* The “Happy Birthday” with the characters that you did for donalseeyore, and add “Ben” in the same font.  

That’s everything.  I know you're busy and it's just a favor so whatever you can get done will be very much appreciated!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Pwac

A word of friendly advice: Milliepie's designs are super easy to customize so if you are in a hurry or need several, don't be afraid to do them yourself. You can download her designs and then add your own names. There are a couple of different sites that have the Disney font for free download. Also, there are multiple DISigners who do name fills so you might check on that board to see if one of them already has the name you need. I needed name fills for 13 people and was lucky to find several already done by various DISigners. Just trying to offer an option for those of you who are in a hurry.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

hi Milliepie!

It's been 2 years since our last reunion cruise ... oh, how thrilled I was to see, when venturing back to the Disboards, that you are still sprinkling your pixie dust and blessing everyone with your incredible talent.

I would LOVE it if you could make a magnet for our group.

the design we would like is:
The Christmas Fantasy cruise ship with characters in front wearing Santa hats and ornaments hanging from the palm trees.

writing on top:  Stocking Stuffers Reunion Cruise
dates:  December 1-8, 2012

Also -----

If you could make 2 Santa Mickey ears porthole hats that said on the ears:

1.  The Reynolds    Fantasy 2012
2.  Randolph       Fantasy 2012

AND -----

Your design that has "Disney Fantasy" and the sandcastle that looks like Cinderella Castle ... it's a maiden voyage design, but if you could change it to the writing in the sand to say:

Stocking Stuffers    
December 1-8, 2012        

that would be fantastic!!

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!

Lisa


----------



## donaldseeyore

milliepie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you want me to personalize these for you, or were you just posting to share my blanks?  If so, thank you.  If you wanted some personalized just let me know.  You don't have to post the whole picture, just the link or a detailed description.



This is going to sound odd, but I can never remember what or where I find something I like  So, I was lookinf through your files, saw these and was pasting the links so I wont forget what they were.   I so need a few personalized, but haven't decided what yet and I only have 45 days until we present the Christmas present.  I will be back around on Tuesday after Sandy has determined if shes coming through this way and if we have power


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I was not directing my comment to you at all.  Just reminding people is all.  Our Milliepie works so hard..just wanted people to remember that.
> 
> 
> I know that...I just wanted to apologize for being one that was causing delays by not knowing exactly what I want


----------



## ccdunn

Hi - I was hoping to get a few of your very AwEsOmE dis-signs for an upcoming cruise November 11-14, 2012 on The Dream....

*Aqua Duck -*
The May Family
The Dunn Family

*Surfboard Beach Scene w/ Dream in background - *
Mickey - Eric
Minnie - Margaret
Agent P - Davis
Disney Dream November 11-14, 2012 & Our First Disney Cruise!

Mickey - Chris
Minnie - Char
Disney Dream November 11-14,2012

*Life Preserver Disney Dream*
The May Family - November 11-14, 2012
The Dunn Family - November 11-14, 2012

Sherrersmickeypals
The May Family - November 11-14, 2012 - Dream
The Dunn Family - November 11-14, 2012 - Dream

Do you have anything Jake the Neverland Pirates?  Just looking for something with the name Davis.

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## KathyY

Hello Milliepie,

First let me just say it is wonderful what you do for everyone to make trips just a little more special  Thank you!

I has a request on Page 180-Post 2695 for a trip leaving next Sunday on the Wonder.

I am pretty new to the boards and just wanted to let you know that I have been able to figure out how to do a couple of things.  

If you find your way to my request before next week, I just wanted to let you know I figured out how to personalize a couple of items, so I don't need the Dallas Cowboy Ears or the Disney name tags.  

I can't seem to get the disney font down, so if you have time, I would like to still get the Deck Chairs with the fireworks with Disney Wonder Nov 2012 with two deck chairs:  Mickey-Youmans Family and Donald-Busch Family

I was hoping to try to make shirts for our trip.  I wanted to use the Map Ears for the Mexican Riviera route.  Wonder in the right year and the dates Nov. 4-11, 2012 on the left.  Inside on the bottom of the map, I would like it to read First Voyage

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hi milliepie,
sorry to bother you. Do you think you will be able to get to my request tomorrow or by Tuesday the latest? I always get my graphics printed through an online photo processing company and the last time I used them, it took about a week. The cruise is not until November 10th, but the last day I can receive mail is November 6th as I will be on vacation after this. If you can't, it is no problem, but knowing will just help me plan.

Corinna


----------



## Missypyxi

Hi milliepie!

I've been lurking on your thread for quite awhile now.  I've had a blast! I wanted to let you know that I've raided your 4share files and used several to customize magnets for our Feb cruise.  Thank you for being so generous with your designs, and thank you for helping those who can't customize their own.

I don't need anything customized, I just wanted to say thank you very much for all of the designs you've shared! Once I get my magnetic sheets, I'll send you some pics of what I created. 

 GREAT WORK!


----------



## mnrhannah07

Hey I hate to bother you again but, just wanted to let you know we are flying out Friday and was wondering when this week mine might be done (10/8) since I won't have printer access after tuesday. If you aren't able to get to them, just let me know an I can try and print the blanks, no biggie! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## princessarielle

Hello! My daughter and I are cruising on the Disney Dream in January. We'll be celebrating my 40th and her 13th birthday. 

Can you please make 2 signs?

Mine: Celebrating my 40th Birthday  (I'm a Tigger and Pirate fan)
Hers: Celebrating my 13th Birthday  (She's a Chip n Dale fan)

Thanks!!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Moxin said:


> Hi...been perusing these threads, and have seen so many wonderful designs.  You folks really are talented!!
> 
> I know this is last minute, but seeing all these designs got me wanting to have some magnets for our cruise next Saturday (11/3), if at all possible!
> 
> Anways, we're on the Fantasy, and was hoping to have one or two done with Paul, Stephanie, and Kaitlyn on them?
> 
> I've seen so many neat designs, wouldn't know where to begin.  Just something whimsical, like some of the Mouse Pirate ears with names?
> 
> If it's too close to go, no worries...thanks!!!!!



I made these for you. I hope you have a great cruise:





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Misc Ears/MickeyPirateEarPaul.png





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Misc Ears/MinniePirateHeadStephanie.png





http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Misc Ears/MickeyPirateEarPaul.png


----------



## rosermama

dizney-cruiser said:


> Hi Millie!!



Can you make this one for me we are going on the Eastern Caribbean to Puerto Rico Dec 1st-8th?


----------



## rosermama

Can you do this with the map for Puerto Rico and St. Thomas trip?


----------



## milliepie

Missypyxi said:


> Hi milliepie!
> 
> I've been lurking on your thread for quite awhile now.  I've had a blast! I wanted to let you know that I've raided your 4share files and used several to customize magnets for our Feb cruise.  Thank you for being so generous with your designs, and thank you for helping those who can't customize their own.
> 
> I don't need anything customized, I just wanted to say thank you very much for all of the designs you've shared! Once I get my magnetic sheets, I'll send you some pics of what I created.
> 
> GREAT WORK!



Thank you.  That would be lovely.


----------



## milliepie

mnrhannah07 said:


> Hey I hate to bother you again but, just wanted to let you know we are flying out Friday and was wondering when this week mine might be done (10/8) since I won't have printer access after tuesday. If you aren't able to get to them, just let me know an I can try and print the blanks, no biggie! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Here you go. Not sure if the last one was yours, but I have it, so I thought I'd post it too.


----------



## milliepie

rosermama said:


> Can you make this one for me we are going on the Eastern Caribbean to Puerto Rico Dec 1st-8th?



Is that also for the Fantasy?  Just checking.  The photo in the next post didn't show for me.  Will you please try again.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> Hi milliepie,
> sorry to bother you. Do you think you will be able to get to my request tomorrow or by Tuesday the latest? I always get my graphics printed through an online photo processing company and the last time I used them, it took about a week. The cruise is not until November 10th, but the last day I can receive mail is November 6th as I will be on vacation after this. If you can't, it is no problem, but knowing will just help me plan.
> 
> Corinna



Happy (early) Birthday!


----------



## jules4172

Hi Milliepie,
Just wondering if you're anywhere near page 148 (mine is post 2214). I've requested some license plates so not sure if you can crank them out in this short time, no biggie if you can't. We leave in 3 weeks. Thanks for all your work.


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> Happy (early) Birthday!



Milliepie, they are absolutely amazing. Thank you so much. The deck chairs with the Mayan pyramid especially has blown me away. Seeing some Mayan ruins has been a life-long dream and getting to do so on my birthday is a real treat. 

By the way, I made the mistake yesterday to check out your birthday folder and fell in love with two designs. I wonder if you have blanks of them somewhere that I can have a go at personalizing them myself rather than imposing on you further. One is the DCL birthday cake and the other is the Lilo and Stitch birthday design with the ship in the background. I have looked both in your 4Shared folders and in Photobucket, but could not find any blanks of those two.

Corinna


----------



## rosermama

milliepie said:


> Is that also for the Fantasy?  Just checking.  The photo in the next post didn't show for me.  Will you please try again.  Thanks.



Both were for the Fantasy cruise to Puerto Rico

Sorry about the pic here is the other picture


----------



## muhliss

Hi Milliepie (or anyone else that might be able to help),

My original post was on Oct 21, but my cruise leaves this week on Sunday Nov. 4 on the Wonder to the Mexican Riviera.  Any chance you're able to get one of these designs customized with names, I'd love to have something for our door, but totally understand that it's such short notice.  

My husband and I will be celebrating our 4th wedding anniversary and we like anything Lilo & Stitch, Mickey & Minnie or Hawaii related (since we got married in Oahu).  At this point, I will take anything.  Thanks so much!  I wish I was as creative as everyone on this board!

Design with 2 Beach Deck Chairs 
Lilo (Melissa) & Stich (Eric) 
The Wu's

Lilo & Stich Surfboards
Melissa & Eric
Disney Wonder 

Mickey and Minnie Porthole
Eric <3 Melissa 4th wedding anniversary


----------



## milliepie

KathyY said:


> Hello Milliepie,
> 
> First let me just say it is wonderful what you do for everyone to make trips just a little more special  Thank you!
> 
> I has a request on Page 180-Post 2695 for a trip leaving next Sunday on the Wonder.
> 
> I am pretty new to the boards and just wanted to let you know that I have been able to figure out how to do a couple of things.
> 
> If you find your way to my request before next week, I just wanted to let you know I figured out how to personalize a couple of items, so I don't need the Dallas Cowboy Ears or the Disney name tags.
> 
> I can't seem to get the disney font down, so if you have time, I would like to still get the Deck Chairs with the fireworks with Disney Wonder Nov 2012 with two deck chairs:  Mickey-Youmans Family and Donald-Busch Family
> 
> I was hoping to try to make shirts for our trip.  I wanted to use the Map Ears for the Mexican Riviera route.  Wonder in the right year and the dates Nov. 4-11, 2012 on the left.  Inside on the bottom of the map, I would like it to read First Voyage
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



Here you go.


----------



## KathyY

Milliepie,

Thank you so very very much!!  I just know the family is going to love the designs (I do) and I so appreciate your help with the extra special touches!


----------



## goterps1986

Hi milliepie. I really hate to post this again and I don't want to be a pain but the cruise is this week.  I know you have a lot of these and I should have requested it earlier. I posted a request from #2687 on page 180. The one family's cruise is a week from Sunday on 11/4 and ours is on 11/21. We are trying to surprise everyone one. So the first family listed would need it by Wednesday or Thursday, if possible. I can wait on the second one listed for a couple more weeks. Thank you! This is what is posted...

Can you please make the regular beach chairs one with the Dream in the background and also the Surfboards one. And try to include Our First Disney Cruise on all of them and the family name. Thanks!


First family... The Primich Family

Mike
Michele
Aliyah
Alexandria
Charlize

Second family... The Netzel Family

Christy 
Sean
Braden

So-2 for each family- surfboards and beach chairs.

Thank you!!


----------



## mojomama

sorry


----------



## milliepie

muhliss said:


> Hi Milliepie (or anyone else that might be able to help),
> 
> My original post was on Oct 21, but my cruise leaves this week on Sunday Nov. 4 on the Wonder to the Mexican Riviera.  Any chance you're able to get one of these designs customized with names, I'd love to have something for our door, but totally understand that it's such short notice.
> 
> My husband and I will be celebrating our 4th wedding anniversary and we like anything Lilo & Stitch, Mickey & Minnie or Hawaii related (since we got married in Oahu).  At this point, I will take anything.  Thanks so much!  I wish I was as creative as everyone on this board!
> 
> Design with 2 Beach Deck Chairs
> Lilo (Melissa) & Stich (Eric)
> The Wu's
> 
> Lilo & Stich Surfboards
> Melissa & Eric
> Disney Wonder
> 
> Mickey and Minnie Porthole
> Eric <3 Melissa 4th wedding anniversary



Here you go.  Hope you have fun!


----------



## milliepie

goterps1986 said:


> Hi milliepie. I really hate to post this again and I don't want to be a pain but the cruise is this week.  I know you have a lot of these and I should have requested it earlier. I posted a request from #2687 on page 180. The one family's cruise is a week from Sunday on 11/4 and ours is on 11/21. We are trying to surprise everyone one. So the first family listed would need it by Wednesday or Thursday, if possible. I can wait on the second one listed for a couple more weeks. Thank you! This is what is posted...
> 
> Can you please make the regular beach chairs one with the Dream in the background and also the Surfboards one. And try to include Our First Disney Cruise on all of them and the family name. Thanks!
> 
> 
> First family... The Primich Family
> 
> Mike
> Michele
> Aliyah
> Alexandria
> Charlize
> 
> Second family... The Netzel Family
> 
> Christy
> Sean
> Braden
> 
> So-2 for each family- surfboards and beach chairs.
> 
> Thank you!!



I will do this for you tomorrow.


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> Milliepie, they are absolutely amazing. Thank you so much. The deck chairs with the Mayan pyramid especially has blown me away. Seeing some Mayan ruins has been a life-long dream and getting to do so on my birthday is a real treat.
> 
> By the way, I made the mistake yesterday to check out your birthday folder and fell in love with two designs. I wonder if you have blanks of them somewhere that I can have a go at personalizing them myself rather than imposing on you further. One is the DCL birthday cake and the other is the Lilo and Stitch birthday design with the ship in the background. I have looked both in your 4Shared folders and in Photobucket, but could not find any blanks of those two.
> 
> Corinna



I don't think I ever uploaded them.  Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

donaldseeyore said:


> This is going to sound odd, but I can never remember what or where I find something I like  So, I was lookinf through your files, saw these and was pasting the links so I wont forget what they were.   I so need a few personalized, but haven't decided what yet and I only have 45 days until we present the Christmas present.  I will be back around on Tuesday after Sandy has determined if shes coming through this way and if we have power



It's cool.  Just checking.  I hope that you are safe and that Sandy hasn't damaged your area too badly.


----------



## milliepie

swmal said:


> Oh...and are you the One that does the school ears?  Could you please also do the Purdue Mickey ears if you are?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!  Amazing!



I have this one that I made for someone previously.


----------



## Juney

Milliiepie, do you have a globe with the San Juan itinerary?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## milliepie

coreysmom4 said:


> Hi Millipie.  I haven't been on in a long time.  I started glancing through some pages and haven't found the Fantasy boarding passes.  Can you possible do them soon?  We leave next Friday, 11/2.  Thank you so much!
> Not sure if I told you, but the first class ticket to Aulani you made for my son, was a BIG hit.
> Thank you so much!!!
> Amy



Hope this was the right one.


----------



## milliepie

Juney said:


> Milliiepie, do you have a globe with the San Juan itinerary?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I do.


----------



## Juney

milliepie said:
			
		

> I do.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=DisneyFantasyitinerarybmh-1.png
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=EasternItinerarymhSanJuan-1.jpg



Tkx so much.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## muhliss

Milliepie, you are amazing!  I am beyond grateful that you were able to do this for me.  Wish there was something I could do in return, if you can think of something just let me know.

-Melissa


----------



## disneylover428

Hi Milliepie...I know you must hear this all the time but you are AWESOME!!!!

Would it be possilbe to get the pink mickey ears with Rapunzel next it them with the name    Trinity     princess rapunzel pink tiara mh2.png 


And could i get Ariel:   PrincessArielmickey.jpg     personlized with Chandel

Also if I could get something with Rapunzel swinging from her hair  with the saying "best day ever"...and have Our First Cruise March 16th-23rd 2013.. on it as well?  Any way you think will make it awesome would be great. And if you could fit our names on it that would really be great.  Trinity and Chandel

Thank you in advance...can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> I don't think I ever uploaded them.  Here you go.



Thank you. I shall have a play with them once I had my dinner.

Corinna


----------



## Jessica Rabbit82

I JUST remembered about the magnets and decorating your door!!!!!! We leave on Saturday to board the Fantasy

Any way at all possible someone could make a few designs for me?! I am very graphically challenged and just don't have much time with my three spirited little ones.  I am not picky, would love anything! Or if someone knows of Mickey Mouse ears magnet with 49ers design/colors, that would be fantastic!! I saw a fantasy dumbo that i really love, post number #347 anyway Thanks!!! 

Anderson Family (Jessica and Andy)
Eastern 7 day cruise 3 Nov-10 Nov


----------



## 3Adevas

A big shout out of thanks to millipie for your awesome graphics and willingness to share!! I really enjoy working w/your designs!!


----------



## slg4crzn

I love looking at all the awesome designs. Is there any for a Fantasy New Year's Eve going to San Juan?


----------



## goterps1986

OK.  Thanks Milliepie!  I will look for them.  They will be so excited when they see them.  You do such great work for all of us and i can't wait to see them.


----------



## milliepie

goterps1986 said:


> OK.  Thanks Milliepie!  I will look for them.  They will be so excited when they see them.  You do such great work for all of us and i can't wait to see them.



I forgot yesterday was Halloween and I had so much to do so I couldn't get to them until today.  Here they are.


----------



## goterps1986

These are AWESOME!  Thanks so much for finishing these.  You are the best Milliepie!!!  I really appreciate it.  It's going to be great when they get them!!


----------



## love280mickey

Millie, what page are you on?

My request was on page 151, so if you're just not there yet, no problems.

thanks!


----------



## Krissybell

Krissybell said:


> Hi Milliepie!  First I have to say, you are so amazing and sweet to do all of these! Would it be possible for you to do a few Mickey heads for me?  One with the Utah Jazz and another one that is lacrosse related?
> 
> Thank you SO much!



Hi Millie!  I am leaving for our cruise next Friday (November 9) and was wondering if you would have time to get to this before I go?  If not, I totally understand.  You get so many requests and do an awesome job with them!  Thanks again!


----------



## perdy1234

perdy1234 said:


> Hey I am looking for a magnet design for our Xmas cruise on the fantasy if you could make me up something with the dates dec 22 to dec29 2012 first Xmas cruise on the fantasy that would be awesome. Also looking for the magnet that goes around your stateroom door number in stitch with Santa hat perhaps? Also would love magnet with tinker bell that celebrates a college graduation with the name Mel on it. Lastly looking for the Mickey head magnet that has one ear as Dvc and other as castaway club with the names Curt and Mel thanks so much if anyone can offer me some ideas that would be great !



Hi Just wondered if you had had time to make these up for me. We are leaving on our trip Dec 4. Thanks so much


----------



## 4newtocruise

Hi, your work is great.  No hurry, our cruise isn't until June 2013:

http://dc523.4shared.com/img/BuGbHAeu/s7/Fantasy_Glitter_moon_July_21-2.jpg

Father's Day Eastern Fantasy, June 15-22nd

http://dc222.4shared.com/img/Zqv5kM4C/s7/Indianacoltsdreamcruisemh.png
My son is a huge Chicago Bears fan
Greetings from Chicago, Illinois

Thank you.


----------



## chrissyt27

milliepie said:


> Here are mine.



Thanks!!


----------



## crazydaisy00

Im was wondering if you would be able to do a few requests for me for my sons 1st Bday party is the end of November any help is greatly appreciated. I do love you designs and my family always enjoys them. I reuse name fills you have made me in the past as they grow or wear out their shirts!! Also we get so many compliments on our shirts which we tell people how great your designs are!! 
1.Im looking for a miniture candy bar wrapper a mickey mouse birthday theme with Nathan on it. Its his 1st bday but doesnt have to be specific with 1st bday Id just like a bday theme mickey w Nathan on it.
2. A Mickey fill for Nathan, Mason, Lawren, Sarah, Daniel, Hunter, Jaxon
3. Under you birthday folder the Birthdayboy file but with a 1 on top of the cake and Nathan somewhere on the pic whereever you feel it looks right 
4. A Christmas Dis fill for Nathan, Mason, Lawren, Sarah, Daniel, Hunter, Jaxon

Thank you soooo much and if you can not fill I will totally understand or if you have any questions!


----------



## enverm

3Adevas said:


> A big shout out of thanks to millipie for your awesome graphics and willingness to share!! I really enjoy working w/your designs!!



I AGREE!  Hi Milliepie!

Your work is fantastic, and I've used it many times.  Would it be possible for your to share your blank Mickey Head with the Fantasy, Minnie, and the Peacock feathers?  I've found it with names, and I just want to make a few modifications!

Thanks for all you do!

Enver Mullin


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

Hi Milliepie!  Just checking to see if you we're up to post #2252 page 151 yet.  I am just trying to make sure I don't miss them when you post!  No hurry!


----------



## faery grandmother

Hi, Millipie.  We leave in 10 days for our cruise.  You may not have time to get to us, and I understand, but thought I would check to see where you are.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

faery grandmother said:


> Hi, Millipie.  We leave in 10 days for our cruise.  You may not have time to get to us, and I understand, but thought I would check to see where you are.  Thanks so much!


Did you check her files? Most of those names are already in there.


----------



## milliepie

jules4172 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Just wondering if you're anywhere near page 148 (mine is post 2214). I've requested some license plates so not sure if you can crank them out in this short time, no biggie if you can't. We leave in 3 weeks. Thanks for all your work.



Here are your plates.


----------



## milliepie

enverm said:


> I AGREE!  Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Your work is fantastic, and I've used it many times.  Would it be possible for your to share your blank Mickey Head with the Fantasy, Minnie, and the Peacock feathers?  I've found it with names, and I just want to make a few modifications!
> 
> Thanks for all you do!
> 
> Enver Mullin



Sure.


----------



## milliepie

Lady Boadicea said:


> Did you check her files? Most of those names are already in there.



Yes, thank you Lady Boadicea.  If  you check for existing designs and then let me know what I don't have it might be a bit easier on me and less duplicates.


----------



## milliepie

Tinkerbell2B said:


> Hi Milliepie!  Just checking to see if you we're up to post #2252 page 151 yet.  I am just trying to make sure I don't miss them when you post!  No hurry!



No, sorry.  Not yet.


----------



## abkriz

Hi Millie!

Your work is amazing!  I wish I had found your work sooner.  I don't know if you have time, our cruise leaves on December 9th...  I would love to have you create:

2 Christmas Alpha fills (both girls)
1) Sophia
2) Reagan

surf boards--4 christmas themed surf boards (I don't care which ones or how you lay it out--they are all superb!
2012 Dream
Our 1st Family Cruise
Mommy
Daddy
Sophia
Reagan

Thanks much in advance!

Aimee


----------



## faery grandmother

Thanks, Lady B and Milliepie.  I didn't see a Truman (not a common name at all), but I see how busy you are, so if you get a chance, I would like the design for the Fantasy with the Eastern Itinerary.  Never mind about the magnets with all the names.  Your work is very good and I am no expert in editing things like this.  Have a great evening.


----------



## milliepie

noratx said:


> Hi, could I please get these personalized:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/VsVu3tb7/Nanaminniemh.html
> please add name NORA, also could I get the same design but with mickey inside with the name FRANK
> 
> beach chairs with cruise ship
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Z_XD5mJi/_2__John_Tracey_matthew_Andrew.html
> with Names, Frank, Nora, Giselle and Franky
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## klass3

This Minnie is gorgeous!


----------



## Sandyt05

Your work is amazing!!! Getting so excited for our first cruise. We would love to add some of work to our stateroom door, if you have time!

Disney Cruiseline Name Tags:
1) Joe
2) Sandy
3) Emma

Can I get a life preserver with Minnie and Mickey peaking thru for the Disney Magic, December 1-8 2012, for The Ternyik Family

Alpha fills:
Joe- Mickey Mouse
Sandy- Minnie Mouse
Emma- Ariel


And lastly, lounge chairs on beach with four lounge chairs. Disney Magic and 2012 in sky. The Ternyik's in the sand under lounge chairs
Chairs:
1) Donald - Joe
2) Minnie - Sandy
3) Rapunzel -Emma (or princess if no Rapunzel is available)


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Vickie2002a

Millipie-

I posted a request on page 172, and I know you are very busy so I was able to search your pages and find blanks for all but one of the signs we were looking for. I was wondering if you could add a blank of 3 beach chairs with Disney dream and I can add the rest  we leave on the 15th so if you can make it great and if not no worries  we've got others from your wonderful files full of fun  I got in trouble looking through all the pages 

Thanks for all you do for all of us.


----------



## syrumani

milliepie said:


> Here are your plates.




OMG!!  I love your work!  Do you charge?  If so, just let me know the amount!

Here is my "wish" list . . . if there is anything on it that can't be done, just let me know! 

License plates with MAY on left upper corner and 2013 right upper corner, in between is Disney Magic and on bottom is TEXAS:

Russell - Star Wars - The Clone Wars (If you can't do, how about Cars?)
Martin - 49ers
Sydney - Princesses . . . all of them, or she likes Ariel, Cinderella, but most of all Tinkerbell
Nichole - Bambi is my most favorite Disney character . . . (sorry, Mickey!)

As for filled letter/names, I found Russell and Sydney in your files.  If you could make:
Martin - Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
Nichole - Bambi

Boarding passes for all 4 of us would be awesome! (Magic out of Galveston on May 4, 2013)

That would be fantastic!!!

(As you can see from the above (and below), we're not cruising until May 2013, so there is no rush on this at all!).

Thanks!
Nichole


----------



## milliepie

dclwonderprincess said:


> Is there any way I can get these with the names Terin & Amber? They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## milliepie

Vickie2002a said:


> Millipie-
> 
> I posted a request on page 172, and I know you are very busy so I was able to search your pages and find blanks for all but one of the signs we were looking for. I was wondering if you could add a blank of 3 beach chairs with Disney dream and I can add the rest  we leave on the 15th so if you can make it great and if not no worries  we've got others from your wonderful files full of fun  I got in trouble looking through all the pages
> 
> Thanks for all you do for all of us.



Sure, any specific chairs you were looking for?  Boy, girl, anything?


----------



## jules4172

milliepie said:


> Here are your plates.



Thank you so much!! They are fantastic  Could I trouble you to do one more plate, I left one person out 

1. Sky - can you do the Fab Five with some type of Hawaìian theme


----------



## crazydaisy00

I was wondering if you ever made a 2 liter bottle wrapper, I havent seen any from the designers or online. Im looking for Mickey Mouse water bottle wrapper and a 2 liter pop bottle wrapper for Nathans 1st Birthday. I have a request in on pg 192.


----------



## milliepie

faery grandmother said:


> Thanks, Lady B and Milliepie.  I didn't see a Truman (not a common name at all), but I see how busy you are, so if you get a chance, I would like the design for the Fantasy with the Eastern Itinerary.  Never mind about the magnets with all the names.  Your work is very good and I am no expert in editing things like this.  Have a great evening.



I wasn't sure what you meant by "name plate"  but I went ahead and made this one for Truman and a Birthday one for Jessica.


----------



## Flasailors

Flasailors said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Wow - I have been learning about these door magnets for our upcoming cruise next month and see that you are incredibly talented and so kind to help everyone out!  Could I ask you to please make one for us?  We are the Erdelyi family (Jen, Alex, Dylan (13) and Olivia (6)).  It would be great if it could mention it being our first Disney cruise too.  Thank you so very much in advance - appreciate your generous spirit!



Hi Milliepie,

Our request was no. 2569 on page 172.  I don't think you are there yet and our cruise leaves in less than a week, so I will do my best to use your wonderful blanks to see what I can create.  Please disregard ours when you get to it.  Thank you!

-Flasailors


----------



## milliepie

Vickie2002a said:


> I would love to have some images customized for my family for our girls onlyDisney Dream cruise in Nov. anyone who could help us out would be greatly appreciated  we were hoping for one sign with the beach chairs and our names( Vickie, Lynn and Ashlea) and the date of the cruise (November 15-18, 2012). Also we wanted custom Mickey heads for each of us; a nemo or mermaid one(Ashlea) pirate or tinkerbell (lynn) and a belle or Merida one. (Vickie) It's my sister's first disney cruise and my mom and it's second. We cannot wait.  we'll leave the creativity up to the person willing to help us out.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Vickie



Here are the deck chairs.


----------



## milliepie

Flasailors said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Our request was no. 2569 on page 172.  I don't think you are there yet and our cruise leaves in less than a week, so I will do my best to use your wonderful blanks to see what I can create.  Please disregard ours when you get to it.  Thank you!
> 
> -Flasailors



I'm not there yet, but I happened to be on that very page for the previous request.  I'm on, I'm active so here you go.


----------



## milliepie

syrumani said:


> OMG!!  I love your work!  Do you charge?  If so, just let me know the amount!
> 
> Here is my "wish" list . . . if there is anything on it that can't be done, just let me know!
> 
> License plates with MAY on left upper corner and 2013 right upper corner, in between is Disney Magic and on bottom is TEXAS:
> 
> Russell - Penguins of Madagascar III (I know it's not Disney, so if you can't do, how about Cars?)
> Martin - 49ers
> Sydney - Princesses . . . all of them, or she likes Ariel, Cinderella, and Rapunzel the most
> Nichole - Bambi is my most favorite Disney character . . . (sorry, Mickey!)
> 
> As for filled letter/names, I found Russell and Sydney in your files.  If you could make:
> Martin - Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
> Nichole - Bambi
> 
> That would be fantastic!!!
> 
> (As you can see from the above (and below), we're not cruising until May 2013, so there is no rush on this at all!).
> 
> Thanks!
> Nichole



No charge.  Never ever on the Dis does anyone charge for DISigns.  I can do all of these for you, but please be patient.  I work only when I can and it's not often lately.  I still can't believe it's already November! 

You ordered way in advance, so yours will definitely get done.  Maybe not for a month or so, but I always post here when they are done.  If you feel you missed yours posted, just give me a little bump and I'll let you know If i posted them or not.


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> I was wondering if you ever made a 2 liter bottle wrapper, I havent seen any from the designers or online. Im looking for Mickey Mouse water bottle wrapper and a 2 liter pop bottle wrapper for Nathans 1st Birthday. I have a request in on pg 192.



I saw your other request and did these two.  I had the wrapper, just added the name.  If you like it, I can make the labels to match.  I just need to find a 2 liter bottle and get measurements so I can make the label.  If you prefer a Regular Mickey vs. baby Mickey let me know and I can do something different.


----------



## faery grandmother

Thanks so much, Milliepie!  These are wonderful!


----------



## Vickie2002a

Millipie-

Thank you so much  it's great!


----------



## crazydaisy00

We are doing the regular Mickey!! Thank you so much I was trying to figure out a way to add Mt Dew, Diet Mt Dew, Pepsi, Diet Pespi on the back of the label once I put them on I was thinking w marker but didnt want it to look sloppy....any suggestions?


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> We are doing the regular Mickey!! Thank you so much I was trying to figure out a way to add Mt Dew, Diet Mt Dew, Pepsi, Diet Pespi on the back of the label once I put them on I was thinking w marker but didnt want it to look sloppy....any suggestions?



You can find the actual soda logos online, print them out and glue or tape them to the back, or you can type out the names, cut them out and glue or tape those.  Do you have sticky labels you can print on?  You could print the names on the labels and then use the label to attach the bottle label at the back.  That's all I've got.


----------



## crazydaisy00

Thank You, Im going to look up the logos and try the labels IM so excited to see how everything turns out!


----------



## enverm

milliepie said:


> Sure.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  We leave 11/17/12 and this is my absolute favorite.  Have a great week!


----------



## Flasailors

milliepie said:


> I'm not there yet, but I happened to be on that very page for the previous request.  I'm on, I'm active so here you go.




Aww, thanks so much!!


----------



## Davids-Coco

milliepie said:


> Here is one.  Let me know if you wanted something different.  I can work with it.


Any chance we could get this one for 10 years. David and Corey. We will be on the wonder.


----------



## Goofysrus

I love this anniversary art and would love if possible to have this for 38 years. We are Terry and Debbie and I have been addicted to your work!!! This is my first time to request and hope I did this correctly! Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## suprgymbo

I would love if you could possibly make a couple designs for our first cruise on 1/18.  I would love a design that has all our names on it if possible.  We will be on the magic out of Galveston.  Our last name is Kurek  Our names are Mike , Alecia , Robbie and Kayla.  

My son Robbie will be turning 10  and my daughter Kayla 9.  I would love to have s birthday design for them both


Thank you in advance. SO EXCITED


----------



## suprgymbo

I also would like a cruise design for my aunt and uncm e who are cruising with us.  There ns me is McNamara.  Names Patrick , Holly , Caitlin , Griffin , and Natalie.  

Thank you again


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

dizney-cruiser said:


> Hi Millie!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Can I get this design for the western May 25, 2013 cruise with the names Autumn and Kassie?


----------



## rosermama

an  I get these for my Dec 1 cruise?

I like the top one the best and want it for all three of us

Passenger:  Olivier
Departure: Port Canaveral
     Dec 1st-8th, 2012
     Disney Fantasy
Destination: Eastern Caribbean
    St. Thomas
   San Juan, Puerto Rico
   Castaway Cay

2nd Passenger: Rosie
3rd Passenger: Cindy


----------



## ccdunn

ccdunn said:


> Hi - I was hoping to get a few of your very AwEsOmE dis-signs for an upcoming cruise November 11-14, 2012 on The Dream....
> 
> *Aqua Duck -*
> The May Family
> The Dunn Family
> 
> *Surfboard Beach Scene w/ Dream in background - *
> Mickey - Eric
> Minnie - Margaret
> Agent P - Davis
> Disney Dream November 11-14, 2012 & Our First Disney Cruise!
> 
> Mickey - Chris
> Minnie - Char
> Disney Dream November 11-14,2012
> 
> *Life Preserver Disney Dream*
> The May Family - November 11-14, 2012
> The Dunn Family - November 11-14, 2012
> 
> Sherrersmickeypals
> The May Family - November 11-14, 2012 - Dream
> The Dunn Family - November 11-14, 2012 - Dream
> 
> Do you have anything Jake the Neverland Pirates?  Just looking for something with the name Davis.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!




We are leaving on Friday and I know you are not close to my request as I put it in too late   Do you have blanks I can try and update with our names?  totally my fault for not planning accordingly - thank you!


----------



## milliepie

ccdunn said:


> We are leaving on Friday and I know you are not close to my request as I put it in too late   Do you have blanks I can try and update with our names?  totally my fault for not planning accordingly - thank you!



I am going to post these for you in the morning.


----------



## Krissybell

Krissybell said:


> Hi Milliepie!  First I have to say, you are so amazing and sweet to do all of these! Would it be possible for you to do a few Mickey heads for me?  One with the Utah Jazz and another one that is lacrosse related?
> 
> Thank you SO much!



Just thought I would check one last time to see if it might be possible for you to get to these two before we leave on Friday!  Thanks Millie!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just wanted to say another big thank you to Milliepie. My magnets are all done and are sitting next to me waiting to be packed. We will leave for the airport hotel later this afternoon and will leave for Houston tomorrow morning.

Corinna


----------



## milliepie

Krissybell said:


> Just thought I would check one last time to see if it might be possible for you to get to these two before we leave on Friday!  Thanks Millie!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just wanted to say another big thank you to Milliepie. My magnets are all done and are sitting next to me waiting to be packed. We will leave for the airport hotel later this afternoon and will leave for Houston tomorrow morning.
> 
> Corinna



Yay!    Have fun!


----------



## milliepie

ccdunn said:


> We are leaving on Friday and I know you are not close to my request as I put it in too late   Do you have blanks I can try and update with our names?  totally my fault for not planning accordingly - thank you!



I don't have many surfboard blanks, and none with the Ship in the background.  I usually make them as they are requested since the surfboards vary. 

Here is a link to my blank surfboards, maybe you can find something you can use.   http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Surfboards/


----------



## shiner6

I want to thank you for making these great designs available!!  I downloaded the pics and went to my local office store---They made beautiful glossy prints which I placed adhesive magnets on and carefully trimmed the excess.  They look great--no need to laminate and I have a collection of high quality souvenirs already plastered on my door and refrigerator at home---getting all of us excited for next month!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Thank You, Im going to look up the logos and try the labels IM so excited to see how everything turns out!



Hey, can you do me a favor?  I can't find a 2 liter bottle anywhere.  Would you mind measuring a label for me?  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

travelgal2 said:


> Milliepie-
> Wondering if I could get one of these?
> <a href="http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Dream/?action=view&current=MichaelLenora30years.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Dream/MichaelLenora30years.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> ** In case the link doesn't come through as a picture, it's your rectangular Dream art with "30 Wonderful Years on the left, ship on the right.
> 
> With:  Keith & Tracey
> 25 Years
> 
> Thank you in advance if you can do this...you do great work!



Here you go.


----------



## Krissybell

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



Thank you SO much, Millie!  These are perfect.  I was able to use your blanks to edit the rest that I wanted.  You are fantastic!


----------



## Danjocass

Hi Millie, I requested a few name fills in August page 140...just wondering if I missed them or your not there yet. Thanks so much


----------



## klass3

Is there a blank for the Fantasy Boarding passes?  TIA


----------



## ccdunn

Milliepie - Thank you so much for doing these for me  - Your work is just amazing - I will post pics of our doors when we return


----------



## Scoobydoo76

milliepie said:


> Here you go.




Milliepie, 

Can you please do one more 25th Anniversary?

With: Kim & Dave
25 Years

Thank you!


----------



## NC State Tigger

Milliepie---

I saw a t-shirt in another thread some time ago and the poster stated she had made the t-shirt from a design that she thouhgt you have designed originally.

We have a Fantasty cruise scheduled for Dec 15, 2012 and I would like to try and make this t-shirt for my DGD.

Tha link to the design is 

http://www.4shared.com/all-images/Jiz7pgSJ/Mouse_hat_families.html

It is about the third one down with the picture of the airplane and disney ship.

Can you help with this?  I would need it personalized with our family trip info.

If you let me know if you can help, I'll send the information.

Thanks so much for any help!!  I may also want some designs for door magnets, but the t-shirt is most important to me.

Donna


----------



## leighi123

Where do I find the small ones that are just solid colored mickey heads?   The ones people have in all different colors to give away.  I wanted to just make a whole bunch in different colors and let people take them.


----------



## asemaria

leighi123 said:
			
		

> Where do I find the small ones that are just solid colored mickey heads?   The ones people have in all different colors to give away.  I wanted to just make a whole bunch in different colors and let people take them.



I think that you are talking about the Mickey head paint samples that Home Depot used to give out. Many people on the board share the info that Home Depot doesn't have them anymore. They are not partners with Disney anylonger, so no paint samples.


----------



## MDTerp

Good Morning Milliepie -

I was just looking thru you shared files and saw some "filled requests" for "Beach Towels".  Are these still available?

If so, would it be possible to get two -

There's no place I'd rather be than Castaway Cay - Andy, Monica and Ashley

Castaway Cay - Disney Dream - November 21-25, 2012 - John and Judy


We leave for Disney on 11/18/12 - so if you can get to these it would be wonderful!

Your work is beautiful and I appreciate you time and talent!!

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyDreamGirl87

Hi Milliepie! 

I've been following your thread and I love your work! I will be going on my honeymoon on the Dream then followed by a few days in the royal guest room at POR. 

I saw an anniversary Dream design a few requests before mine. Can you make this with Happy Honeymoon? Our names are Jordan and Ellie.

Also, can you make the beach chairs with the same names and December 2012?

If you have any holiday design with the castle and our names and 2012, that would be perfect!

Thank you so much for making our Disney trips all the more special!


----------



## leighi123

asemaria said:


> I think that you are talking about the Mickey head paint samples that Home Depot used to give out. Many people on the board share the info that Home Depot doesn't have them anymore. They are not partners with Disney anylonger, so no paint samples.



OH maybe thats what those were!  I guess I'll just cut them out myself then - maybe I'll use paint samples, I have a huge book of them!


----------



## TXDisneyFreak

Milliepie, I am amazed by your great designs!  I didn't want to bother you, and I saved as many blank ones from your sites, to add my own names and such.  

I did think of a couple of requests, and I truly appreciate you doing this...

Name fills...
Nicholas:
Star Wars Mickey with yellow "Star" and "Wars" at top and bottom...

Crystal:
Minnie Mouse, red with white polka dot...

Nicholas, Crystal, Austin:
Pirate Mickey and friends...

Austin:
Indiana Jones, like "Brad"

Brittany:
Pink "Marie" (like "Britton")

The LeMoine Family:
Disney cruise characters with chip and dale on one end, cruise Mickey on the other (like "Jill")

Finally, if it's not too much trouble, I wanted to get the Mickey head itinerary map for the 6-night Magic cruise out of Galveston...

Thanks, 
Crystal


----------



## milliepie

All,

I recently made some changes to my files.  If you notice that some links in 4shared don't work anymore it's because I removed them. I am consolidating everything to one account.  I also added a password to my Photobucket.  The password is DISfriends and it is in my signature if you forget.  I see a rise in other people profiting from my work, so I am limiting access.  I wish people would understand that just because you find things for free on the internet doesn't mean it's ok to take it and sell it for your own profit.    




Danjocass said:


> Hi Millie, I requested a few name fills in August page 140...just wondering if I missed them or your not there yet. Thanks so much



Not yet...  But I do have you written down.  I'm gonna have to sit and make fills a priority one day.  




klass3 said:


> Is there a blank for the Fantasy Boarding passes?  TIA



No.  But I suppose I can upload them for you.    I'll have time in the morning. 



NC State Tigger said:


> Milliepie---
> 
> I saw a t-shirt in another thread some time ago and the poster stated she had made the t-shirt from a design that she thouhgt you have designed originally.
> 
> We have a Fantasty cruise scheduled for Dec 15, 2012 and I would like to try and make this t-shirt for my DGD.
> 
> Tha link to the design is
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/all-images/Jiz7pgSJ/Mouse_hat_families.html
> 
> It is about the third one down with the picture of the airplane and disney ship.
> 
> Can you help with this?  I would need it personalized with our family trip info.
> 
> If you let me know if you can help, I'll send the information.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!!  I may also want some designs for door magnets, but the t-shirt is most important to me.
> 
> Donna



Yes, I know which one you mean.  Go ahead and send the info, I'll be happy to help


----------



## NC State Tigger

NC State Tigger said:


> Milliepie---
> 
> I saw a t-shirt in another thread some time ago and the poster stated she had made the t-shirt from a design that she thouhgt you have designed originally.
> 
> We have a Fantasty cruise scheduled for Dec 15, 2012 and I would like to try and make this t-shirt for my DGD.
> 
> Tha link to the design is
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/all-images/Jiz7pgSJ/Mouse_hat_families.html
> 
> It is about the third one down with the picture of the airplane and disney ship.
> 
> Can you help with this?  I would need it personalized with our family trip info.
> 
> If you let me know if you can help, I'll send the information.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!!  I may also want some designs for door magnets, but the t-shirt is most important to me.
> 
> Donna



*Yes, I know which one you mean. Go ahead and send the info, I'll be happy to help  *

Milliepie--

Thank you so much!!

On the plane wing I'd like December 2012

The "people" would be left to right and the names under them--

(adult male, light brown hair)                       Daddy
(adult female, dark brown hair)                    Mommy
(female child--she's 2 1/2, blond hair)           Kayleigh
(adult female, white hair)                            Nena
(adult male, white hair)                              Deda

Could I have a second one with just 2 people--

(adult male, brown hair)               Tim
(adult female, blond hair)              Susan

I just love your work.  Thanks again.

Donna ("Nena" to my DGD)


----------



## leighi123

I found everyone's names on the pre-made ones except for my own! 

Can I get a name fill with my name?   

Leigh-Ann


Any characters, I'm not picky!   I couldn't figure out how to do it with the "-" in there.


----------



## milliepie

Danjocass said:


> HI millie  Thank you for sharing all your great work. May I plese request some name fills?
> 
> Cassandra - Pluto (the sample I saw was the name madelynplutofill)
> Cassandra - Ariel (makennaarielfill.jpeg)
> Cassie - pluto
> Cassie - Cinderella - Something simliar to the McKennaarielfill but with cinderella
> Danny - Genie (kari Geniefill.jpeg)
> Cassandra (Belle) simliar to the McKennaarielfill but with Belle
> 
> These are from the 4shared site, but is it possible to post them on photobucket?
> Thanks so much



Finally got 'em done.  
























Tinkerbell2B said:


> Hi Milliepie!  Just checking to see if you we're up to post #2252 page 151 yet.  I am just trying to make sure I don't miss them when you post!  No hurry!



Not yet, but only a few away.  



perdy1234 said:


> Hey I am looking for a magnet design for our Xmas cruise on the fantasy if you could make me up something with the dates dec 22 to dec29 2012 first Xmas cruise on the fantasy that would be awesome. Also looking for the magnet that goes around your stateroom door number in stitch with Santa hat perhaps? Also would love magnet with tinker bell that celebrates a college graduation with the name Mel on it. Lastly looking for the Mickey head magnet that has one ear as Dvc and other as castaway club with the names Curt and Mel thanks so much if anyone can offer me some ideas that would be great!
> 
> Hi Just wondered if you had had time to make these up for me. We are leaving on our trip Dec 4. Thanks so much



You can find the link to the ears for the door number on the first post in this thread.  She makes a bunch of really cute ones, but I'm not sure if she has Stitch.  No harm checking though.


----------



## milliepie

jules4172 said:


> Thank you so much!! They are fantastic  Could I trouble you to do one more plate, I left one person out
> 
> 1. Sky - can you do the Fab Five with some type of Hawaìian theme



Hope this is okay.  







Davids-Coco said:


> Any chance we could get this one for 10 years. David and Corey. We will be on the wonder.











Goofysrus said:


> I love this anniversary art and would love if possible to have this for 38 years. We are Terry and Debbie and I have been addicted to your work!!! This is my first time to request and hope I did this correctly! Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Can I get this design for the western May 25, 2013 cruise with the names Autumn and Kassie?



Here you go.  







rosermama said:


> Can  I get these for my Dec 1 cruise?
> 
> I like the top one the best and want it for all three of us
> 
> Passenger:  Olivier
> Departure: Port Canaveral
> Dec 1st-8th, 2012
> Disney Fantasy
> Destination: Eastern Caribbean
> St. Thomas
> San Juan, Puerto Rico
> Castaway Cay
> 
> 2nd Passenger: Rosie
> 3rd Passenger: Cindy



Here are your boarding passes.  








klass3 said:


> Is there a blank for the Fantasy Boarding passes?  TIA


Here you go.  








MDTerp said:


> Good Morning Milliepie -
> 
> I was just looking thru you shared files and saw some "filled requests" for "Beach Towels".  Are these still available?
> 
> If so, would it be possible to get two -
> 
> There's no place I'd rather be than Castaway Cay - Andy, Monica and Ashley
> 
> Castaway Cay - Disney Dream - November 21-25, 2012 - John and Judy
> 
> 
> We leave for Disney on 11/18/12 - so if you can get to these it would be wonderful!
> 
> Your work is beautiful and I appreciate you time and talent!!
> 
> Thanks!



No problem.  











NC State Tigger said:


> Milliepie--
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I had two different versions, so I added both.  













leighi123 said:


> I found everyone's names on the pre-made ones except for my own!
> 
> Can I get a name fill with my name?
> 
> Leigh-Ann
> 
> Any characters, I'm not picky!   I couldn't figure out how to do it with the "-" in there.



Here is your name fill.


----------



## klass3

Thank you so much, Millie! Love the boarding passes.


----------



## MDTerp

Milliepie -

Thank you very much for the Beach Towels!!  Can't wait to decorate our Stateroom door!!

Have a great holiday season!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Here are your boarding passes.  







Milliepie---do you have The Magic boarding passes?  I will add all the kids names myself cause I know you are busy and we are revealing the surprise Black Friday instead of Christmas.  My friends DH almost blew it this weekend.   Anyhow I couldn't find the boarding passes in your files... Thanks if this is possible!!


----------



## danabee611

Hi Millipie,
I love your work. It is a shame people are trying to profit off of it and ruining it for those who truly appreciate what you do! We are cruising in December. I looked through all your files. I found one that I can use. Could you please make me Brayden_neverlandpirate from your photo bucket  with it spelled Braeden? I would like to make magnets for the pirate night! Thank you very much!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Hi milliepie,

Any chance you can do a name fill for Mikey? Star Wars or Toy Story would be great if its not too much trouble. Thanks!

Gennie


----------



## kendzee94

milliepie said:


> All,
> 
> I recently made some changes to my files.  If you notice that some links in 4shared don't work anymore it's because I removed them. I am consolidating everything to one account.  I also added a password to my Photobucket.  The password is DISfriends and it is in my signature if you forget.  I see a rise in other people profiting from my work, so I am limiting access.  I wish people would understand that just because you find things for free on the internet doesn't mean it's ok to take it and sell it for your own profit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one am happy you decided to let us keep using them.  I don't know what I would do without it.  And shame on those profiting on YOUR hard work!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi Millipie, Awhile back you made a super design for our Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers cruise.  It was Mickey in a Toga with the ship behind him bursting out of the middle of the life preserver.  On the top it said "Disney Magic Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers" and on the bottom middle it said "July 2013."  This was such a special design and one I will always cherish, as will lots and lots of cruisers on that sailing!

Here's my new request with a huge pretty please attached.  I'm involved in another meet thread that will be sailing on the Disney Fantasy on the New Year's Eve Cruise at the end of 2013.  Would you mind doing a design for our group?  I'd love it if you could replicate that same sort of thing you did for the Med Cruise but with a New Year's Eve twist to it.  The Mickey that bursts out of the middle of the life preserver with a ship behind him wouldn't be wearing a toga, but instead would be wearing your Happy New Year top hat.  

As for the language on it: The top of the life preserver would have "Disney Fantasy Midnight Mouseketeers"  and the bottom center of the preserver would have "New Year's Eve Cruise" with another line underneath centered too that says  "December 2013"  I hope this makes sense!  

I also would love it if you could make me another porthole for a different cruise: an 8/23/14 Disney Fantasy Cruise to the Eastern Caribbean.  Could you do a porthole with Mickey bursting through it and the lettering "Eastern Caribbean Mouseketeers" on the top of the life preserver and the bottom center would say "August 23-30, 2013" on it.   

I know you are extremely busy and so please only do these if the spirit moves you and time permits.  You are the best and I also want to let you know that I love reading your blog with your helpful "how to" tips.  Thanks so much!!!  

Beth


----------



## WardFam

WardFam said:


> Hi Millie -
> Your work is so great and I am so excited to decorate our door.
> We are on the Nov. 25th cruise on the Wonder
> I would like the beach chairs with the ship in the background and Mickey/Goofy clouds. I would love it to say 2012. We need 5 beach chairs
> Mickey- Garret Minnie - Amy Donald - Ridge Goofy- Austin Pluto-Ty
> 
> Also if we could get some portholes:
> Amy with Tink Sailor
> Garret with Goofy
> Ridge with Crush
> Austin with Pluto Sailor
> Ty with Pirate Mickey
> 
> and one porthole with Mickey & Friends with The Ward Family and Disney Wonder November 2012
> 
> I know this is a lot! Thank you so much your work is very appreciated!



Hi Millie - 
I know that you are super busy and my requests are quite a few pages from where you are (Mine are on page 181). I'm trying to decide if I should attempt to personalize them on my own or if you might have time to get to them. Our cruise doesn't leave for 2 weeks, but we are heading out a little early for the Thanksgiving holiday so I will need to get working. Thanks for all your work and for providing blanks for everyone to use. If you can just let me know either way that would be great! Thanks again my kids and I love your work!


----------



## jenbessey

Milliepie,

I need some help.  I am going on the Fantasy on November 24th and I need some magnets made for my family.  Would you be able to help me.  It will be Christmas on the Ship and I would love that type of theme for my door.  I have the following people in my cabin:  John, Jen, Shawn and Katie.  In my parents cabin is: Ron, Lorraine and Janice.   
Help......I can't figure this out for myself and I am very capable to do this but having a hard time.

Thanks so much for your time.!


----------



## leighi123

Thank you so much, I love the surfer mickey on the hyphen!


----------



## SnowWhite2

Hi Milliepie - 

Please, if you have time, design a cruise sign for my trip on the Fantasy.  I would be very grateful.

I am looking for a sign with the cruise chairs - 3 of them - Mickey, Minnie and Daisy.  Names - Gregg, Laurie and Rachel.  If the chairs can be on the beach with the ship in the background that would be great.

We are cruising on the NYE Fantasy cruise this year.  I appreciate your time and effort in making our cruise special.

Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## angel's momma

Milliepie - Thank you _so_ very much for all of the time you put into this. Your designs are spectacular! I'm so sorry that others have been profiting from your work.  My daughter is very excited about decorating our door on the cruise, and I would never be able to do it without the help of the wonderful DISigners.


May we please have:

Tiarapinkmh3d2.jpg  - Angel

DCLlogobordermh.png - I'm not sure if this will fit - Angel's Make a Wish Cruise      If not, Angel

PrincessAurorapinkmh-1.png - Angel

DugPortal.jpg - Angel

giraffe fuzzy mh.jpg - Angel



Do you happen to have anything with the Mine, Mine, Mine seagulls from Finding Nemo, Zero (from Nightmare before Christmas), or Perry (not Agent P) ? I tried to look thoroughly through your files, please forgive me if I overlooked them.

Thank you!


----------



## Davids-Coco

Thank you Milliepie!


----------



## dleighb

This may not be the best place to post this, but I didn't want to clutter up the board with a new thread.

Where do you get the magnets with the adhesive on the back? I have found stuff online, but I am afraid I have waited until almost the last minute thinking I could just run out and find it. The office supplies stores I checked say it is an "online order only". 

I spent the weekend designing my magnets, and I will be very disappointed if I can't find away to affix them to the door!  TIA


----------



## 4lildreamers

You can buy magnet paper that your print on at any office supply store.  The package, in my opinion, is pretty expensive.  However, you can get a roll of adhesive magnets at places like Micheal's or other craft stores.  I think I found mine at Dollar Tree.  I always laminate my pictures then hot glue the magnets to the pictures.  The adhesive doesn't stay very well.  Good luck.


----------



## Danjocass

milliepie said:


> Finally got 'em done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Millie  Thanks so very much..The names are perfect!!
> 
> 
> Not yet, but only a few away.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the link to the ears for the door number on the first post in this thread.  She makes a bunch of really cute ones, but I'm not sure if she has Stitch.  No harm checking though.



Hi Millie  Thanks so much for all the namefills, they are perfect!! Totally worth the wait!


----------



## dleighb

4lildreamers said:


> The package, in my opinion, is pretty expensive.  However, you can get a roll of adhesive magnets at places like Micheal's or other craft stores.



Thanks, Trisha! I visit craft stores so frequently, I don't know why I didn't think of them. I got the magnet paper for a past cruise, and it was expensive. This time, I ordered 80 bond cardstock and am getting 250 sheets of 11 x 17 (this is probably why I got fixated on an Office Supply Store). I figure I can print out almost posters on those. I didn't think of laminating them. Hopefully, they will hold up on their own for a week!

I'll be sure to add some extra adhesive when sticking. Although I think I will be cutting and making magnets in the car on the way down. I don't know that it would be very safe to use a hot glue gun in the car!


----------



## jules4172

milliepie said:


> Hope this is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfect!! It's a shame that some out there are using your creativity to make a profit for themselves, esp. since none of the designs they created. Just to let you know that we appreciate yours and every disigners time and generosity on here.


----------



## BEARCATS07

Milliepie

Do you have blank boarding passes for the Magic? TIA


----------



## crazydaisy00

milliepie said:


> Hey, can you do me a favor?  I can't find a 2 liter bottle anywhere.  Would you mind measuring a label for me?  Thanks.



Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I measure the MT Dew 2 liter bottle and it is 5 1/4" high X 13 3/8 long, not including overlapping it to seal. I will use legal size paper to print on. 
Can you match the  water bottle wrapper and mini candy bar wrapper with the 2 liter bottle wrapper? We are going with regular mickey mouse for the theme for the birthday party!! 

I have some shirt requests in the original on pg 192 but when you get a chance can you do 2 other name fills for Christmas please Kolton in Spiderman fill, Daniel and Kolton in a batman fill and Kaylee in a Dora fill (I didnt see one in your files but love how spiderman comes out of the name). Thank You!!


----------



## poohbear926

I know this is last minute but just booked a cruise and leaving Friday morning. i was wondering if there was anyway you could make something for me. We're doing the thanksgiving day cruise on the fantasy. 11/17-11/24.. Also Im surprising my moms friend who is celebrating her 8th anniversary on the cruise as well. anything would be great. Thank you so much.


----------



## milliepie

Blank boarding passes for Dream, Magic and Wonder.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Thanks for sharing Millie!  I was looking at those and considering adding them to my request but now I can do them without adding to your load

Jim


----------



## MDTerp

Milliepie -

I was looking thru your "Library" and found a "name" file - 

BRADEN - with the pirate mickey head above it (its a square design).

If this rings a bell with you, could you do the same for SEAN??

My nephews would love these, but I can't do one magnet without the other.

Thanks!


----------



## MDTerp

MDTerp said:


> Milliepie -
> 
> I was looking thru your "Library" and found a "name" file -
> 
> BRADEN - with the pirate mickey head above it (its a square design).
> 
> If this rings a bell with you, could you do the same for SEAN??
> 
> My nephews would love these, but I can't do one magnet without the other.
> 
> Thanks!



The original file name is: BRADENpiratemickey

We leave for WDW then DCL on Sunday.  My apologies for the last minute request.


----------



## TXDisneyFreak

MillieSky...
Do you have the License plates blank?  I really was just looking for the Texas Magic one. 

Thanks so much!
Crystal


----------



## milliepie

poohbear926 said:


> I know this is last minute but just booked a cruise and leaving Friday morning. i was wondering if there was anyway you could make something for me. We're doing the thanksgiving day cruise on the fantasy. 11/17-11/24.. Also Im surprising my moms friend who is celebrating her 8th anniversary on the cruise as well. anything would be great. Thank you so much.



You didn't give much detail, so I made them generic.  











MDTerp said:


> The original file name is: BRADENpiratemickey
> 
> We leave for WDW then DCL on Sunday.  My apologies for the last minute request.



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I measure the MT Dew 2 liter bottle and it is 5 1/4" high X 13 3/8 long, not including overlapping it to seal. I will use legal size paper to print on.
> Can you match the  water bottle wrapper and mini candy bar wrapper with the 2 liter bottle wrapper? We are going with regular mickey mouse for the theme for the birthday party!!
> 
> I have some shirt requests in the original on pg 192 but when you get a chance can you do 2 other name fills for Christmas please Kolton in Spiderman fill, Daniel and Kolton in a batman fill and Kaylee in a Dora fill (I didnt see one in your files but love how spiderman comes out of the name). Thank You!!



I will get to them soon since I know you need them.


----------



## milliepie

TXDisneyFreak said:


> MillieSky...
> Do you have the License plates blank?  I really was just looking for the Texas Magic one.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Crystal



I don't have any blank plates uploaded, but I can post one.  Which one was that again?  Sorry I have so many I'll need a file name or reference so I can post the right one.  Thanks.    Oh, and I will get your names done as soon as I can.


----------



## MDTerp

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Thanks again - these are perfect!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Millipie, i tried saving the magic boarding passes but it wouldnt let me.  I signed into your photobucket and then didn't see them under disney magic.  Help!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Millipie, i tried saving the magic boarding passes but it wouldnt let me.  I signed into your photobucket and then didn't see them under disney magic.  Help!!!!!!!



Here is the full size, not sure why it's not working for you.    I just checked and it was there, but it could be anything.  Let me know if this pic doesn't show for you and I'll try to re-upload them.


----------



## Stitch70

milliepie,

I am cruising on the EBPC December 9 for my first Dis. cruise.  I am designing my FE and would like some mickey heads for me and the fam.  I need a Pooh Bear for John, Minnie for Jeannine, Belle for Sofia and a Goofy for Nico.  I also would like the deck chairs on the wonder ship with our names too!  I tried to figure out how to do it myself, but my skills are lacking!  Thank you!


----------



## rosermama

rosermama said:


> Both were for the Fantasy cruise to Puerto Rico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make this one for me we are going on the Eastern Caribbean to Puerto Rico Dec 1st-8th?
> 
> Sorry about the pic here is the other picture



I know that you are super busy, but I was wondering if you were able to do these 2?  I only ask because I could have missed it on the board and also I had another request later that was filled.

I am not in any rush just didn't want to be forgotten since we are leaving on the 30th of Nov.

THANKS for all your hard work


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

milliepie said:


> Here is the full size, not sure why it's not working for you.    I just checked and it was there, but it could be anything.  Let me know if this pic doesn't show for you and I'll try to re-upload them.



Thank you for these.  So excited.  Made them and now to print them.  We are surprising the kids by playing Disney Headbands and these boarding passes are one clue..   Instead of using the cards from headbands we are using your artwork


----------



## milliepie

rosermama said:


> I know that you are super busy, but I was wondering if you were able to do these 2?  I only ask because I could have missed it on the board and also I had another request later that was filled.
> 
> I am not in any rush just didn't want to be forgotten since we are leaving on the 30th of Nov.
> 
> THANKS for all your hard work



I've peen poking through posts trying to get the ones needed sooner, and then also getting some done that have been waiting a while.  I'm all over the place with no method right now, but still trying to work in order when I can.  I probably saw the one that I did and realized you need it soon and then haven't gotten to the other one yet.  I will work on it.  

A reminder to anyone reading this,  if you need yours done and you are not sure where I am, please just give me a bump.  I haven't been able to get to everyone, but I want to try to get as many as I can.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Thank you for these.  So excited.  Made them and now to print them.  We are surprising the kids by playing Disney Headbands and these boarding passes are one clue..   Instead of using the cards from headbands we are using your artwork



Now that is a clever idea!  My boys love that game.


----------



## poohbear926

milliepie said:


> You didn't give much detail, so I made them generic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.



i know i didnt give much detail. i didnt want it to me a lot of work for you since it was all short notice and everything. but like always you did a great job. I wish i knew how to do this stuff.. Thank you soooo much. If you could and dont mind on the one that says celebrating 8 years could you add the disney fantasy and the names are chuck & Tina. thank you so much.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

milliepie said:


> A reminder to anyone reading this,  if you need yours done and you are not sure where I am, please just give me a bump.  I haven't been able to get to everyone, but I want to try to get as many as I can.  Thanks!



hi Millie!!!

I asked for a few ... but found some from previous cruises that you did for us, so am able to re-use them.   *IF* you have time, could we please get 2 from you -- we don't sail until 12/1, but are sending the 'stuff' down (packing up this weekend) with some who are driving down early.

If you could do 2 designs for us, the ones that we would REALLY  are:

the design on Castaway Cay with Cinderella Castle in the sand and writing in the sand.  Can you make the writing say:  Stocking Stuffers (or Stocking Stuffers Fantasy Cruise if there's room - if not, just Stocking Stuffers)  December 1-8, 2012

and

then I think you had a design with the characters standing outside the ship in Christmas hats and ornaments hanging from palm trees ... same info as above:  Stocking Stuffers Fantasy Cruise  December 1-8, 2012

(we sail on the Fantasy, if there are various designs for different ships for either of them)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXDisneyFreak

milliepie said:


> I don't have any blank plates uploaded, but I can post one.  Which one was that again?  Sorry I have so many I'll need a file name or reference so I can post the right one.  Thanks.    Oh, and I will get your names done as soon as I can.



I was looking at the Magic one for Texas that you did for Sky.  Thanks so much!

Crystal


----------



## mchestnut

This is my first time posting, so please excuse me if I've made any etiquette errors ( I know I am on a cruise board, but there was a message saying that Millie monitors this board and not her older ones) - I just wanted to say THANKS!! to Millie for the great designs I found posted over on your older "disigns" archives.  Our family is going on a trip to WDW this Friday and I had an idea about making shirts, but no idea where to start.  After reading these boards and browsing around I was inspired when I found your "Toy Story Jessie" mickey head... and now a few days later, I've created 6 shirts and 2 personalized drawstring backpacks to surprise my kids when they get off the bus on Friday afternoon.  They look great!    I used Woody, Jessie, Bo-Peep, Zurg, Donald Duck (my b-in-law's name is Donald), and a plain mickey head with the words "Doesn't do Matching Shirts" for my "cranky" husband.  For the drawstring bags, I used your airplane with the "We're on our way to Walt Disney World" - and I added a few Pixar characters flying beside it.  They all came out so nice!  Thanks again for sharing your talents with all of us and know that you have added to a fun surprise and (hopefully!) magical vacation!!


----------



## ansky922

Hi reposted



ansky922 said:


> Hello Millipie!!! I love your work
> 
> 
> I will be saling with my family on our first New Years Eve Cruise on the DREAM. COnsidering the terrible year we have had we are so looking foward to it..
> 
> I was wondering if its possible to make A New Years Eve Magnet
> 
> and Maybe one or two more bascally anything that would be easy for you we are a family of 3 there is
> 
> me my DH and DS 13.. Our last name is Gottfried we will be sailng on 12/28 for a 5 night if there is any other info that you need please let me know..
> 
> Thank you so much for you help


----------



## milliepie

Tinkerbell2B said:


> Milliepie, could I get this one with two pink deck chairs for the Fantasy with Christina and Alexis on the chairs please?  Also one of these for Fantasy March 2013 Western.
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...heads/?action=view&current=MagicOct2012mh.jpg
> Thanks so much!  You are fantastic!!!
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/9XbKU7tW/jason_krista_ann_kate_beach_ch.html



Her are your DISigns.  











love280mickey said:


> Hello Millie,
> 
> knowing how busy you are with your fab dis-signs, just thought I would give you plenty of lead time!  Looking for these for my Spring Break 2013 cruise:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/C-noAAIE/Harry_Judy_Asia_beach_chairs.html
> Mickey Chair: Dave, Minnie Chair: Laurie, please change to Lilo Chair:  Diana
> Disney Fantasy Spring Break 2013 (at bottom: The Jasany's)
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/gLktXkyB/mickey_minnie_porthole.html
> if you can:  Happy 13th Birthday, Diana...if there's room somehow: April 6, 2013
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/yN4NtKY8/Chip_and_Dale_easter_2.html
> Disney Fantasy in one ear, The Jasany's in the other ear
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/BQgnF0Jd/disney_cruise_line_wonder_tag.html
> Do you have this one for Disney Fantasy?  I'd like one each for Dave, Laurie, Diana
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/br069KKn/JournalCoverPage1.html
> The Jasany's
> Cruising the Fantasy, March 30 - April 6, 2013
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/sjjac82-/aDCLwrapperblank.html
> is there a way to personalize these? such as: Enjoy your Fantasy Cruise!
> The Jasany's, Dave, Laurie & Diana
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/hWoEStvQ/katelyn_magical_night.html
> Mentions "Fantasy" with name of Diana
> 
> can I also get a Mickey Head with the Fantasy Western Caribbean sailing from Port Canaveral to Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cancun and Castaway Cay?  Personalize any way you can, ship or family names and same dates as above?
> 
> Do you do the DCL License Plate with Captain Mickey?  If so, one for Diana - please?
> 
> Thank you SO much in advance for ANY of the designs you can do.  Please use your artistic license wherever you see fit.  Celebrating my daughter's 13th birthday on the cruise and she will be thrilled!  We certainly all appreciate your hard work and dedication, especially those of us who are not good with graphics at all - like me!
> 
> I'll keep checking back to see how far along you are.   thanks again!



Hope I didn't miss any. 





























TXDisneyFreak said:


> I was looking at the Magic one for Texas that you did for Sky.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Crystal



No problem.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

HI Millie
I posted message #2563 on page 171. I am not in any hurry at all, I just wanted to check and see where you are at so I don't miss them. 
Thanks ever so much
Stephanie


----------



## milliepie

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> hi Milliepie!
> 
> It's been 2 years since our last reunion cruise ... oh, how thrilled I was to see, when venturing back to the Disboards, that you are still sprinkling your pixie dust and blessing everyone with your incredible talent.
> 
> I would LOVE it if you could make a magnet for our group.
> 
> the design we would like is:
> The Christmas Fantasy cruise ship with characters in front wearing Santa hats and ornaments hanging from the palm trees.
> 
> writing on top:  Stocking Stuffers Reunion Cruise
> dates:  December 1-8, 2012
> 
> Also -----
> 
> If you could make 2 Santa Mickey ears porthole hats that said on the ears:
> 
> 1.  The Reynolds    Fantasy 2012
> 2.  Randolph       Fantasy 2012
> 
> AND -----
> 
> Your design that has "Disney Fantasy" and the sandcastle that looks like Cinderella Castle ... it's a maiden voyage design, but if you could change it to the writing in the sand to say:
> 
> Stocking Stuffers
> December 1-8, 2012
> 
> that would be fantastic!!
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!
> 
> Lisa



Here you go.  
















poohbear926 said:


> i know i didnt give much detail. i didnt want it to me a lot of work for you since it was all short notice and everything. but like always you did a great job. I wish i knew how to do this stuff.. Thank you soooo much. If you could and dont mind on the one that says celebrating 8 years could you add the disney fantasy and the names are chuck & Tina. thank you so much.



Here you are.  







rosermama said:


> I know that you are super busy, but I was wondering if you were able to do these 2?  I only ask because I could have missed it on the board and also I had another request later that was filled.
> 
> I am not in any rush just didn't want to be forgotten since we are leaving on the 30th of Nov.
> 
> THANKS for all your hard work



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

jenbessey said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I need some help.  I am going on the Fantasy on November 24th and I need some magnets made for my family.  Would you be able to help me.  It will be Christmas on the Ship and I would love that type of theme for my door.  I have the following people in my cabin:  John, Jen, Shawn and Katie.  In my parents cabin is: Ron, Lorraine and Janice.
> Help......I can't figure this out for myself and I am very capable to do this but having a hard time.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.!



Here are a few for you.  
























Here is a link to my Christmas holiday folder.  Maybe you can find some generic blanks to use.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Holidays/Christmas/


----------



## Stitch70

Millipie,

Was browsing through the folders and found a few more, if you get a chance...

Christmas stocking magnets

Mickey-John
Minnie with shoe-Jeannine
Goofy-Nico 
Pluto-Rudy
Tink-Sofia

Also was thinking about customizing some pillowcases.  Could you do letter fill ins with princesses for Sofia and possibly camoflauge Mickey fill in for Nico?  

I love your work and only wish we all had common names so we could just reuse.  Thanks

Jeannine


----------



## Proud2BMomof3

Hi there ... need some help.  Leaving next Friday, 11/24, out of Galveston on the Disney Magic with our 4 year old triplets and my mother.  Looking for some magnets and covers to make an autograph book for each of them.  Your designs are so cool I couldn't narrow it down ... I'd be appreciative of anything you can and know it will look great.  Here's a little info ...

Samer - Boy - loves Goofy and Mickey
Khaled - Boy - loves Pluto
Lulu - Girl - loves Stitch, Minnie and Princesses
Mama (me) - loves all things Disney 
Baba (DH) - loves Pinocchio
Tei-Tei (Grandma)

Hope you can find some time and thanks so much for anything you can do to make our trip special.


----------



## Princess23

Princess23 said:


> Hi Millie,
> I haven't seen the lounge chairs posted yet...but may be jumping the gun if you just haven't gotten to it yet?  Just excited to print out these out at once and get them ready for prime time!!   thanks!!



Hi Millie,
I still never saw the lounge chair request fulfilled...we leave in 2 weeks.. Can ou still do?
Thanks in advance!!! 
Robin


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Oh Millie ... 

Thank you SOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!   You are the BESTEST!!!  We really appreciate those designs!!

Love,
The Stocking Stuffers


----------



## TXDisneyFreak

milliepie said:
			
		

> Her are your DISigns.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=ChristinaAlexisbeachchairs.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=FantasyWesternmar2013mh.jpg
> 
> Hope I didn't miss any.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=DaveLaurieDianabeachchairs.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Dianammbirthdayporthole.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Jasanychipdaleeastermh.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...gs/?action=view&current=Davefantasydcltag.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=Dianafantasydcltag.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Lauriefantasydcltag.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Dianafantasyglittermoon.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Jasanayfamcruisecover.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=Dianadcllicenseplate.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Jasanyscandywrapper.jpg
> 
> No problem.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=MagicTexaslicenceplate.jpg



Thanks so much!


----------



## Mommy2Emmy

Just wanted to say thank you, Milliepie, for the blank Magic boarding passes!! They are fantastic!  Santa is going to bring them for my little girl this year!! I was really struggling with what he was actually going to put under the tree for our January cruise! Made my night!


----------



## milliepie

Princess23 said:


> Hi Millie,
> I still never saw the lounge chair request fulfilled...we leave in 2 weeks.. Can ou still do?
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Robin



My apologies.  I thought I posted them.


----------



## poohbear926

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.



Thank you tons.


----------



## tinkerbell 766

milliepie said:


> Her are your DISigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't miss any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.



Millie sweetie, I wonder if you have the blank for the Fantasy bow design above.  I can easily add names myself to save you a job if you are happy to let me do so!!
Much love
Joanne


----------



## dismom73

Hi blueyes87, I love your football team Mickey head DISigns....would it be possible to to get an Ohio State one with Ryan and one with Riley?  Also, is there anyway you could do one that says Vacaville Jr. Bulldogs with Bailey?  It's the local team that my DD cheers for.  Their colors are orange and black. If not, I understand.  Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## dismom73

Hi Millipie, first I want to say that you are an amazing person to spend so much time and effort to make cruises so special for people you don't even know!  You certainly have made our past cruises magical with all of your DISigns! 
Could I PLEASE request the following...

A Mickey bubble head with map for 8 day cruise out of Galveston, stopping at CC, PC and Key west.  Magic, February 15-23, 2013.
The character heads that look like vinalmations;
Mickey
Minnie
Tinkerbell
Tigger
Rapunzel 

Anything Disney with Ohio state, either Mickey or Grumpy, and Tigger with THE Ohio State (I haven't seen anything to list as an example, so if it's not doable you can scratch this)

and
The picture that has the Magic on one side and the WDW castle on the other that says "MAGICally transported to The Happiest Place on Earth"  February 15-23, 2013


Thank you so much in advance for your time and effort!


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Millie and the cruise gang

Mel here looking for a bit of help please
I am in need of a nice image (png) of Santa Goofy?
I'm making something for my grand-daughter.
Does anyone have one they could share with me.
Thanks and Hugs 
Mel


----------



## milliepie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Millie and the cruise gang
> 
> Mel here looking for a bit of help please
> I am in need of a nice image (png) of Santa Goofy?
> I'm making something for my grand-daughter.
> Does anyone have one they could share with me.
> Thanks and Hugs
> Mel



Hi Mel!  Here is what I have.  Hope it helps.


----------



## milliepie

Hi Everyone,

I just added a quick tutorial to my blog on how to make your own Mickey Heads for anyone in a creative mood.

I wrote it super quick, so if anyone sees any mistakes or anything I might have left out please let me know. Thanks.   

http://milliepie.blogspot.com/


----------



## slg4crzn

Are there any made for a Fantasy New Years Eve cruise. Any character any design?


----------



## stalbertsteve

Hi Milliepie
Your work is wonderful.  I have been watching all of the magic you have been creating, I am in awe of what you are capable of.  I have been creeping your 4SharedFiles for things that I could use, found some and even created some t-shirts for our group using one of your images.  We leave for Orlando in a few days for our cruise and I was hoping if you have the bandwidth to have a look at our requests.  Thanks so much for this, we truly appreciate all that you do for not only us but for everyone else around the world.  


This is # 2385 on page 159


stalbertsteve said:


> Hi Milliepie
> We are really enjoying your work, greatly appreciate the work and effort our putting into this.  I'm looking for individual artwork representing the following ports, Grand Caymans, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cay for 2012. Hopefully there would be room for text on each one which I can add myself.  We also like names for the following:  Steve, Karen, Matt, Matthew, Hazel, Troy, Charlie, Nicole, Abbie.  Thanks in advance for this.



This is # 2421 on page 162



stalbertsteve said:


> Hi
> I just saw that you have a hockey Mickey.  Would it be possible to make one with the Edmonton Oilers colors and logo please? I can add our own text.  Thanks so much for this!


----------



## bababear_50

Dearest Millie-- He is Perfect
Thank-you so much Hon,,,,I just broke my finger(right hand middle one) on the dishwasher door and logging on to see this has certainly brightened up my day.
 I was going to try and clean this one but I think my fine motor skills will be a few days healing.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank-you for being so kind and sharing
Hugs Mel


----------



## Travelingdad

milliepie said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just added a quick tutorial to my blog on how to make your own Mickey Heads for anyone in a creative mood.
> 
> I wrote it super quick, so if anyone sees any mistakes or anything I might have left out please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> http://milliepie.blogspot.com/




Thanks for sharing, a real easy way but like you said, cant save as an image. I starting playing around with making my own disney images from seeing what you were able to do, thanks for the inspiration. I am using GIMP 2 and am a real novice at photo editing. I don't see the same wrap text feature in GIMP as in your post. I have been using clone feature to fill in the Mickey head, looks okay but not crisp on edges and can be tricky. Any tips you can share on how to emulate the process you posted in GIMP?


----------



## tinkerbell 766

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Millie and the cruise gang
> 
> Mel here looking for a bit of help please
> I am in need of a nice image (png) of Santa Goofy?
> I'm making something for my grand-daughter.
> Does anyone have one they could share with me.
> Thanks and Hugs
> Mel



Don't have any images for you, but just wanted to say

HI MEL, SWEETIE XXXXX:


----------



## milliepie

bababear_50 said:


> Dearest Millie-- He is Perfect
> Thank-you so much Hon,,,,I just broke my finger(right hand middle one) on the dishwasher door and logging on to see this has certainly brightened up my day.
> I was going to try and clean this one but I think my fine motor skills will be a few days healing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Thank-you for being so kind and sharing
> Hugs Mel



Oh man, I hope you heal quickly.   I like that Goofy.  I love sparkle and his suit sure does shine.  If you need me to clean it up for you just say the word.   Besides the broken finger, I hope you have been well.


----------



## milliepie

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Millie sweetie, I wonder if you have the blank for the Fantasy bow design above.  I can easily add names myself to save you a job if you are happy to let me do so!!
> Much love
> Joanne



Was this the one?  I wasn't 100% sure, so if it's not please let me know and I'll try again.


----------



## milliepie

Travelingdad said:


> Thanks for sharing, a real easy way but like you said, cant save as an image. I starting playing around with making my own disney images from seeing what you were able to do, thanks for the inspiration. I am using GIMP 2 and am a real novice at photo editing. I don't see the same wrap text feature in GIMP as in your post. I have been using clone feature to fill in the Mickey head, looks okay but not crisp on edges and can be tricky. Any tips you can share on how to emulate the process you posted in GIMP?



Playing around is the best thing to do.  I still discover how to do new things every day.  I saved the Mickey Template as a .png file, so if you open it in Gimp it will have a transparent middle.  You will use layers to fill the Mickey Head.  Open the picture that you want to use for the middle of the Mickey head first, then add the Mickey head file as a layer.  You can then adjust the image so that it fits the way you want it behind the Mickey Head.  I can't remember exactly the name of the buttons as I don't have Gimp on my computer anymore, but if you do a Google search there are many tutorials on how to layer with GIMP.  Here is a tutorial that I found on how to manipulate the text.  Hope it helps.   

http://www.ehow.com/how_10015366_distort-text-gimp.html


----------



## syrumani

Kilted Candyman said:


> Thanks for sharing Millie!  I was looking at those and considering adding them to my request but now I can do them without adding to your load
> 
> Jim



I know I had these on my request, but I will go take them off, since you posted the blanks!


----------



## Princess23

Princess23 said:


> Hi Millie,
> I haven't seen the lounge chairs posted yet...but may be jumping the gun if you just haven't gotten to it yet?  Just excited to print out these out at once and get them ready for prime time!!   thanks!!





milliepie said:


> My apologies.  I thought I posted them.



THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## gydell

milliepie - have you got any designs yet for the June 27th cruise on the Magic with Venice ? Our names are Bill, Gydell, & Brent. Thanks for whatever you can do!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Millipie, what program do you use?  I think you should do a workshop and we should all come for a weekend......lol


----------



## cheesehead3

Milliepie,
If possible the ones that follow without words?  You can ignore this post, I found the link in your signature, missed it the first time and you had them already blank.  Thank you so much for the fine work you do.
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...s/Mickey Heads/Daddypirateheadbandmh.png.html

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ted requests/Mickey Heads/Mompiratehatmmh.png

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../Mickey Heads/MommyPirateminniesittingmh2.jpg

Thank you in advance,
Charles Hutchins


----------



## Davids-Coco

Millie,

Can I get one more?

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/... and Romance/LindsayBrianDreammmhoneymoon.jpg

Corey and David - and instead of Honeymoon Cruise put Vow Renewal Celebration and Anniversary Cruise? (Or if you can find a better way of putting it  )


----------



## tinkerbell 766

milliepie said:


> Was this the one?  I wasn't 100% sure, so if it's not please let me know and I'll try again.



Yes that's it!!!'
Thank you so much.  You are so kind!!!
Much love sweetie xxx


----------



## milliepie

stalbertsteve said:


> Hi Milliepie
> Your work is wonderful.  I have been watching all of the magic you have been creating, I am in awe of what you are capable of.  I have been creeping your 4SharedFiles for things that I could use, found some and even created some t-shirts for our group using one of your images.  We leave for Orlando in a few days for our cruise and I was hoping if you have the bandwidth to have a look at our requests.  Thanks so much for this, we truly appreciate all that you do for not only us but for everyone else around the world.
> 
> 
> This is # 2385 on page 159
> 
> 
> This is # 2421 on page 162



You also asked for names.  If you need name fills, I most likely will not be able to do those.  Is that what you needed?  I might be able to do them in a cruise fill tomorrow evening if you still have time, but any other fill would be too long.  Let me know.


----------



## milliepie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Millipie, what program do you use?  I think you should do a workshop and we should all come for a weekend......lol



Wouldn't that be fun?  I have been using PhotoImpact Pro for years, but I have used other programs just to see what was available.  I never found anything I like better besides Photoshop.  I received Photoshop recently and I have been using that a lot.  I'm still figuring it out, but it's very fun to use.


----------



## stalbertsteve

milliepie said:
			
		

> You also asked for names.  If you need name fills, I most likely will not be able to do those.  Is that what you needed?  I might be able to do them in a cruise fill tomorrow evening if you still have time, but any other fill would be too long.  Let me know.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/?action=view&current=cozumel.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ruise/?action=view&current=GrandCaymandcl.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...uise/?action=view&current=CostaMayaMickey.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/?action=view&current=ccay.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=EdmontonOilershockeymh.jpg



Hi, that's fantastic, just what the doctor ordered.  If you could find the time for "Matt". "Karen" and me "Steve" that would be good, I can get along without the rest. We leave mid week.  Thanks so much for this greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

milliepie said:


> Her are your DISigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  They are perfect and well worth the wait!


----------



## donaldseeyore

Milliepie, 

I have been going through your files (great work!!)  I was wondering if I can put in a few requests...

Can I get boarding passes for the Wonder
Sail Date 02.02.13 5 night western carib out of Miami
For:  Aidyn, Selah, Seth and Teegan

Also from pillow case fines on 4shared you have magical night with Sarah on it and I have seen that graphic done with sail dates and a ships name...can I get that graphic done for the Wonder sail dates 02.02.13 to 02.07.13 one with magical night on it and one without.

A few years ago I think you did name fills for me and I planned on using them again but that computer died  So can I get name fills done again?

Aidyn in Minnie Mouse  Selah in Lilo and Stitch 
Seth in Stitch   Teegan in Jake and the Neverland Pirates.

I greatly appreciate your time and effort you put into this for everyone  

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

stalbertsteve said:


> Hi, that's fantastic, just what the doctor ordered.  If you could find the time for "Matt". "Karen" and me "Steve" that would be good, I can get along without the rest. We leave mid week.  Thanks so much for this greatly appreciated.



Here are the names.  I hope I got the ship right.  I took a guess by the itinerary.


----------



## jacob408

Hi, Milliepie:
What kind of font do you use for your license plate and name tag, please. Thanks!


----------



## kimwhitt93

Millie,

I know you are very busy. I saw that you had asked us to give you a bump if we wanted to check on our designs. Just checking to see when you think you would be getting to mine. 

I would like to add some others as well as the ones in post 2617 on page 175. 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/MOVv61JC/starwarsmickeyfill.html?
Connor and Brandon 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/Lkb15fbz/phineas_and_ferb_a-n_fill.html?
Mike 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/F4AOEBv0/Zebra_A-L_fill.html?
MaryBeth with a pink background if possible 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/6xYf0IKM/Mullane_family_believe_2010.html?
Christmas Magic 2012,  Whitt Family 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/fH81ogrD/Beal_family_ornaments.html?
Whitt Family, Merry Christmas 2012, Kim, Mike, Brandon, MaryBeth, Connor 


http://www.4shared.com/photo/1mFvOugf/AmandaMiltonmhheart.html?
Kim & Mike    20 Magical Years 

Mickey Head with Jake and the Neverland Pirates  with Connor 

Over number on door Mickey Santa hat with  Whitt Family, Merry Christmas Magic 2012

Are you able too do a letter filled name with Aladdin and Jasmine with the name Kim?

Thank you for your time and commitment to helping our family vacations be "Magical".


----------



## milliepie

jacob408 said:


> Hi, Milliepie:
> What kind of font do you use for your license plate and name tag, please. Thanks!



For the license plate I use License plate.  http://www.fontspace.com/dave-hansen/license-plate
For the Name tags I use Arial rounded mt bold.


----------



## milliepie

kimwhitt93 said:


> Millie,
> 
> I know you are very busy. I saw that you had asked us to give you a bump if we wanted to check on our designs. Just checking to see when you think you would be getting to mine.
> 
> I would like to add some others as well as the ones in post 2617 on page 175.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/MOVv61JC/starwarsmickeyfill.html?
> Connor and Brandon
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/Lkb15fbz/phineas_and_ferb_a-n_fill.html?
> Mike
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/F4AOEBv0/Zebra_A-L_fill.html?
> MaryBeth with a pink background if possible
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/6xYf0IKM/Mullane_family_believe_2010.html?
> Christmas Magic 2012,  Whitt Family
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/fH81ogrD/Beal_family_ornaments.html?
> Whitt Family, Merry Christmas 2012, Kim, Mike, Brandon, MaryBeth, Connor
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/1mFvOugf/AmandaMiltonmhheart.html?
> Kim & Mike    20 Magical Years
> 
> Mickey Head with Jake and the Neverland Pirates  with Connor
> 
> Over number on door Mickey Santa hat with  Whitt Family, Merry Christmas Magic 2012
> 
> Are you able too do a letter filled name with Aladdin and Jasmine with the name Kim?
> 
> Thank you for your time and commitment to helping our family vacations be "Magical".



I will check out the ones who "bumped" tomorrow or Monday.  I have a few things going on tomorrow, so if I do it will be later in the evening.


----------



## Tabologist

Tabologist said:
			
		

> I'd like to request DCL "Dream" name fill for the following names
> 
> Tabitha, Scott, Karah, Spencer, Amelia and Theodore
> 
> Thank you



Just a little bump. Our summer cruise is a Christmas gift for our 4 kids.  Thanks so much.  I have no idea how you find the time.  But. Like me you're a "gift giver"   I'm sure that's your love language. If you're ever free for a bit you might enjoy the book about love languages.


----------



## jacob408

milliepie said:


> For the license plate I use License plate.  http://www.fontspace.com/dave-hansen/license-plate
> For the Name tags I use Arial rounded mt bold.



Thanks!


----------



## goeva

Thank you.


----------



## bonjourmickey

I haven't made a request before-how long does it usually take? I haven't planned this much in advance since we leave Dec. 1st. Is that enough time to get a couple of magnet designs made?

ETA:
I'll go ahead and put my request on here in case there is time to get it done before I leave. I would love to have the French flag and South African flag made into 2 Mickey heads. 

Also, I'd love to have something for our anniversary. I don't really have anything in mind, just maybe something with Mickey and Minnie. We are celebrating our 10 year anniversary.

If these requests are possible by the time we leave on Dec. 1, that would be great! If not, I understand  This is our first cruise so I wasn't on top of the magnets until now.


----------



## Kelly1

We are going on the Fantasy in January 2013 for my sisters wedding.  Most of the group has not been on a cruise before and I would love to make it extra special.

My daughter had a great idea to do t-shirts for everyone to wear the day we board the ship.  Is there anyone that could help with the designs?  Possibly Minnie & Mickey wedding graphic/pic with 'Wedding Cruise January 2013'?  She was also thinking names on the front of the shirts;

Bride-to-be / Groom-to-be / Flower Girl / Mother of the Bride / Father of the Bride / Mother of the Groom / Father of the Groom / Wedding Party

Or even 'I'm with the wedding party'?  

Also we would love door magnets for the wedding or even pirate themed.

Any suggestions would be very very much appreciated.

Thanks to all the talented artists!


----------



## 4lildreamers

Just bumping up to see where you are on your request.  We leave next Saturday and I was hoping to include the journal pages in my daughter's journal.  If you can not get to it, that's fine.  I know you are a busy woman!     Just let me know and I will go ahead and bind her journal.  But if you CAN get to it, then I will wait to bind it!  Love your journal pages.      
1.) Sailing Away Journal Pages
2.) Show Critique Journal Page
3.) Characters I met Journal Page
4.) Mickey pirate fill in with the name Ronin?  
Ronniepiratemickeyfill.jpg

Thanks for WHATEVER you can do!  You rain magic down on so many people.  We all appreciate you.  
Thanks.




4lildreamers said:


> Milliepie, do you have Sailing Away Party journal pages?  I surfed through your 4 shared links and didn't see one.  I love the ones you have and my daughter loves to journal!  I am also looking for a journal page for the shows.....maybe a critique type one where you describe the show and give it 3-4-5 stars....do you have a journal page for the shows?  I also was hoping you had one for "Characters I Met" type page.....Just maybe short paragraph writing areas for Who? What did they do/say? something like that.....if you have these will you point me in the right direction?  I have never asked for a DISign so I hope I am using the proper etiquette.....If you do not have these, can I ask you to make them for me?  I noticed your one thread said you weren't taking anymore requests but then in another thread I saw people were asking.  So, I thought maybe you were "back in business".  If that's not the case, then let me say your DISgns are brilliant and I love them and thanks for sharing your talent.
> 
> Oh, I forgot, we are on the Nov. 25th Dream Cruise.  So, I know that will make a difference which shows to do for the journal pages.  Thanks a BUNCH!
> 
> Could I also get this Mickey pirate fill in with the name Ronin?  Thanks!
> Ronniepiratemickeyfill.jpg


----------



## SkyKyDad

MILLIEPIE,
My family and I are huge fans of your work.  I was wondering if you could work us up some of your best work.  I'll give you our favorite characters and let you know what we've already sailed and when we are going again.  I'd like to use the images to make my family magnets for Christmas.  

We Love Buzz and Woody.all the Cars Characters..including Lightning and Materand of course Minnie and Mickey!

WE sailed on:
--The magic in July of 2001 for our honeymoon
-- the 5day Bahamas cruise on the Dream on July 22, 2012
--Sailing this July 21 2013 on the Western Carribean Fantasy!!!!

Family Name:  The Allen Family

Our boys:  Skyler (Favorite Lightning) and Kyan (Favorite Buzz)

We also love sports teams... Red Sox / Celtics

Mom:  Sheree
Dad: Mark

If you have time and can work us up some magic, thank you!!!!!!

Thank you so much!!

Mark


----------



## HippoHappy

Hi milliepie!

First of all, I want to say that I have been admiring your DISigns for a while now and your work is not only amazing, but also very generous!! I've never been on a Disney cruise, but hoped that one day I would be able to have some of these beautiful door decorations.

Second, I now have a last minute trip planned and was wondering/hoping you could accommodate my requests on short notice. My mom and I are taking a mother/daughter cruise on the Magic on January 18, 2013 to celebrate her birthday.
Would it be possible for you to create the image of the lounge chairs with the ship and clouds in the background with the names Patty and Tara on it? (ref: post #3026 pg 202)
Also, I would love to have our names with the ship image filling the letters, if possible? (ref: post#3028 pg 202)

I would greatly appreciate if you could make these for us. I see that you have tons of requests and I'm not sure how far along you are, so I understand if time will not permit. Either way, thank you for your awesome designs!


----------



## crazydaisy00

My daughter was wondering if you would please do a name fill with a Michael Jordan like in your 4 shared filed named Charliespidermanfill (which is just an awesome design) I know there are some great Jordn action clip art online and this would be a great help for a Christmas present to her BF. If at all posibble please do KYLE and SANNER in the name fill. We totally understand if your are too busy but greatly appreciate any help you can give us. I do have Nathans BDAY request and another Christmas request so dont want to over do it! Thank You!!


----------



## kimwhitt93

milliepie said:


> I will check out the ones who "bumped" tomorrow or Monday.  I have a few things going on tomorrow, so if I do it will be later in the evening.



No problem! Thanks!!


----------



## love280mickey

Hi Millie,
thanks SO much for all my designs, they are awesome!!! (page 200 post 2990)

a question though, about how I use them now?  Referring to your instructions on page 1, I did click on the thumbnail which took me over to photobucket.  The image does not allow me to left-click anywhere....and if I right click I can save the image, but when I do and try to enlarge it, it just becomes all fuzzy and out of proprotion.

I'm sure I'm just missing something here, I'm not tech savvy at all!

thanks again and sorry for the bother,
Laurie


----------



## jacob408

Remove- I found some designs that I can use. Thank you.


----------



## castaway3

milliepie said:


> I will check out the ones who "bumped" tomorrow or Monday.  I have a few things going on tomorrow, so if I do it will be later in the evening.



Hi Milliepie,

I sent you a PM quite a few weeks ago for some designs..I guess I should have just asked on here...Did you get a chance to read it? Is there any way to get them we leave on Sunday?? Thank you so much..you are so great


----------



## Lady Boadicea

love280mickey said:


> Hi Millie,
> thanks SO much for all my designs, they are awesome!!! (page 200 post 2990)
> 
> a question though, about how I use them now?  Referring to your instructions on page 1, I did click on the thumbnail which took me over to photobucket.  The image does not allow me to left-click anywhere....and if I right click I can save the image, but when I do and try to enlarge it, it just becomes all fuzzy and out of proprotion.
> 
> I'm sure I'm just missing something here, I'm not tech savvy at all!
> 
> thanks again and sorry for the bother,
> Laurie



When you get to photo bucket click on the picture and it will give you the large size. Or if you hover your mouse over the picture a file download option should appear at the top of the picture. If you are still having troubles try google chrome as Internet Explorer has been buggy with PB the past few days.
Hope this helps


----------



## mbjeni

Wow! I had lost a lot of faith in people lately and reading this post makes me feel better about humanity! I have a unique request for you! Have you ever done a Minnie mouse dentist or a Mickey mouse veterinarian together? Our names are Jen and Adam and we are sailing on the Eastern Fantasy on Jan. 12, 2013! Our kids, Alexander and Benjamin love Jake and the Neverland Pirates! I would be so grateful if you could provide us with some designs of your choosing! 

Thank you for bring a little magic to all of us!
Jen


----------



## Sandyt05

HI Millie- Saw your request to bump if were getting close to our cruise date. We leave in 11 days 15 hours 33 minutes (12/1).  Just a little excited!  Thank you for all that you do!!!

Your work is amazing!!! Getting so excited for our first cruise. We would love to add some of work to our stateroom door, if you have time!

Disney Cruiseline Name Tags:
1) Joe
2) Sandy
3) Emma

Can I get a life preserver with Minnie and Mickey peaking thru for the Disney Magic, December 1-8 2012, for The Ternyik Family

Alpha fills:
Joe- Mickey Mouse
Sandy- Minnie Mouse
Emma- Ariel


And lastly, lounge chairs on beach with four lounge chairs. Disney Magic and 2012 in sky. The Ternyik's in the sand under lounge chairs (this is our first cruise so if you could fit that in somewhere, that would be great!)
Chairs:
1) Donald - Joe
2) Minnie - Sandy
3) Belle -Emma (or any princess if Belle is not available)


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## momto3cboys

momto3cboys said:


> Hi!  I am very new at this, but I love your designs!  We are cruising on December 6th and I was wondering if you can possibly make these for me please:
> 
> 1.  Porthole with Fab 5 with "Disney Dream 2012" at the top, and "The Fowles Family" at the bottom
> 
> 2.  This design, but with the name "Caitlynn":
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/zALwgUYE/Madisonprns.html
> 
> 3.  This design, but with the name "Carter":
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/PztsJYnL/Carsonpiratemickey.html
> 
> 4.  Wondering if you have anything with Duffy on it, and if you could make something similar to the above request, with the name "Carson".  If you don't have Duffy, can you just do a fab 5 in the same style as above, with the name "Carson".
> 
> 5.  Beach chairs with the Mickey and Goofy clouds - Disney Dream 2012 - names Chad and Christina
> 
> 6.  Something for my daughter's 3rd birthday - we are celebrating on our upcoming cruise - anything with princesses and "Happy 3rd Birthday Caitlynn"
> 
> Thank you so so much!!!



Just giving this a little bump as we are getting to close to our date.  I would love it if you could get to me in time.  Thank you for all you do, and your amazing designs!


----------



## milliepie

castaway3 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I sent you a PM quite a few weeks ago for some designs..I guess I should have just asked on here...Did you get a chance to read it? Is there any way to get them we leave on Sunday?? Thank you so much..you are so great



You sent me a PM?  I don't think it went through.  My box is full and I haven't emptied it in a while because I don't keep up with PM's very well.  

Ok, I just double checked my email and it did say you tried to send me a message but my box was full, so yes, I never got it.  Sorry.  If you can post it for me I will do it for you.


----------



## castaway3

milliepie said:


> You sent me a PM?  I don't think it went through.  My box is full and I haven't emptied it in a while because I don't keep up with PM's very well.
> 
> Ok, I just double checked my email and it did say you tried to send me a message but my box was full, so yes, I never got it.  Sorry.  If you can post it for me I will do it for you.



Thank you so much  

The 3 lounge chairs with the names 
Mike
Christine
Bryce

The Beach Towels
In the Sand
The Vinson Family
On towels

Mike 
Christine
Bryce

Disney Dream that looks like a post card with all the characters at Castaway Cay...On top it says Disney Dream and if you could put on the bottom 

The Vinson Family


Thank you so much...I hope you have a blessed Thanksgiving

Christine


----------



## milliepie

4lildreamers said:


> Just bumping up to see where you are on your request.  We leave next Saturday and I was hoping to include the journal pages in my daughter's journal.  If you can not get to it, that's fine.  I know you are a busy woman!     Just let me know and I will go ahead and bind her journal.  But if you CAN get to it, then I will wait to bind it!  Love your journal pages.
> 1.) Sailing Away Journal Pages
> 2.) Show Critique Journal Page
> 3.) Characters I met Journal Page
> 4.) Mickey pirate fill in with the name Ronin?
> Ronniepiratemickeyfill.jpg
> 
> Thanks for WHATEVER you can do!  You rain magic down on so many people.  We all appreciate you.
> Thanks.



Here you go.  I made them really quickly so I hope there are no spelling errors.


----------



## 4lildreamers

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  I made them really quickly so I hope there are no spelling errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness MILLIE!!!!!!!!!!!  How creative and perfect are you?  You read my mind.  These are FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE how you used the golden Mickey's to rate the show!  Perfect!
> I see you posted them at 3:52 am!  I CAN NOT believe you were working so late/early!  I am soooooooo appreciateive!  My daughter will love them.  My son will love his name-fill too!  Thank you so much!
> If you were here, I'd hug you!  Thanks!pixiedust::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::):):):):):):):goodvibes:goodvibes:goodvibes:goodvibes:goodvibes


----------



## chirurgeon

Millie, I made a request on on page 180.  I still have a little over 2 weeks until my cruise, but I just wanted to give you a bit of a heads up.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## harmonys7

I have just finished making 60 magnets for a FE for our cruise next week.  I was able to use name fills that you have already done.  For about a dozen or so I actually learned how to make my own by using the tutorial on your blog for name fills and adding a name to the Mickey Heads.  AMAZING!!  Thank you so much for sharing your talents.  

The one thing that I couldn't find was a Wonder font that I could add to the bottom of a 6surfboard fill.  I kept getting a white box around the words when I inserted a picture.  Any suggestions.  

Thanks Again.
Harmony


----------



## milliepie

castaway3 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> The 3 lounge chairs with the names
> Mike
> Christine
> Bryce
> 
> The Beach Towels
> In the Sand
> The Vinson Family
> On towels
> 
> Mike
> Christine
> Bryce
> 
> Disney Dream that looks like a post card with all the characters at Castaway Cay...On top it says Disney Dream and if you could put on the bottom
> 
> The Vinson Family
> 
> 
> Thank you so much...I hope you have a blessed Thanksgiving
> 
> Christine



Is this the right Castaway Cay one?  
















momto3cboys said:


> Just giving this a little bump as we are getting to close to our date.  I would love it if you could get to me in time.  Thank you for all you do, and your amazing designs!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

harmonys7 said:


> I have just finished making 60 magnets for a FE for our cruise next week.  I was able to use name fills that you have already done.  For about a dozen or so I actually learned how to make my own by using the tutorial on your blog for name fills and adding a name to the Mickey Heads.  AMAZING!!  Thank you so much for sharing your talents.
> 
> The one thing that I couldn't find was a Wonder font that I could add to the bottom of a 6surfboard fill.  I kept getting a white box around the words when I inserted a picture.  Any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks Again.
> Harmony



You need the image saved as a .png file with transparent background.  I uploaded one for you.  Hope it works.


----------



## castaway3

milliepie said:


> Is this the right Castaway Cay one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.



THank you so much Milliepie..they are great   Have a great Thanksgiving...I hope you realize what a blessing you are to people


----------



## milliepie

HippoHappy said:


> Hi milliepie!
> 
> First of all, I want to say that I have been admiring your DISigns for a while now and your work is not only amazing, but also very generous!! I've never been on a Disney cruise, but hoped that one day I would be able to have some of these beautiful door decorations.
> 
> Second, I now have a last minute trip planned and was wondering/hoping you could accommodate my requests on short notice. My mom and I are taking a mother/daughter cruise on the Magic on January 18, 2013 to celebrate her birthday.
> Would it be possible for you to create the image of the lounge chairs with the ship and clouds in the background with the names Patty and Tara on it? (ref: post #3026 pg 202)
> Also, I would love to have our names with the ship image filling the letters, if possible? (ref: post#3028 pg 202)
> 
> I would greatly appreciate if you could make these for us. I see that you have tons of requests and I'm not sure how far along you are, so I understand if time will not permit. Either way, thank you for your awesome designs!



Here you are.


----------



## milliepie

bonjourmickey said:


> I haven't made a request before-how long does it usually take? I haven't planned this much in advance since we leave Dec. 1st. Is that enough time to get a couple of magnet designs made?
> 
> ETA:
> I'll go ahead and put my request on here in case there is time to get it done before I leave. I would love to have the French flag and South African flag made into 2 Mickey heads.
> 
> Also, I'd love to have something for our anniversary. I don't really have anything in mind, just maybe something with Mickey and Minnie. We are celebrating our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> If these requests are possible by the time we leave on Dec. 1, that would be great! If not, I understand  This is our first cruise so I wasn't on top of the magnets until now.



Here are a few blanks that I have.  Hope you can use them.


----------



## milliepie

ansky922 said:


> Hi reposted



Here are a few.  I didn't do the names on the chairs because you didn't mention names.


----------



## milliepie

kimwhitt93 said:


> I'm new to doing magnets. I have some questions as well as some request.
> 
> I have a pic of the Magic in Galveston that I would love to do some magnets and maybe some FE gifts with. Is there someway to upload the picture for you? I have created a 4sync account that I may be able to send it that way, but I don't know.
> 
> Do you suggest a certain magnet paper?
> 
> Here is a few designs that we would like.
> - Softballmh2.png with Phineas, Ferb, Candance and Perry. On the ears MaryBeth and Magic Christmas 2012
> 
> -Are you able to do something with lacrosse? If so I would like #94 and Brandon on it.
> 
> -
> PhinandFerbdoofenGetaway destressinator...    With Mike and 2012 Magic Christmas
> 
> `I can't find it again but, you had a couple of Mickey and Minnie cruise ones looking out to sea. One had a Mickey shape sunset.
> They were right beside each other. I think the other had them Mickey handing flowers to Minnie. I would like one that has Mike and Kim 20yr Anniversary
> 
> -Star Wars with Connor
> 
> Thank you for your help!! I may want some Christmas ones as well but need to look some more.
> 
> Kim Whitt



Here are these.  I'm still working on the rest.


----------



## bonjourmickey

milliepie said:


> Here are a few blanks that I have.  Hope you can use them.



These are perfect! Thanks tons for getting back to me so quickly!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## HippoHappy

milliepie said:


> Here you are.



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! These are exactly what I was hoping for! You are amazing!


----------



## HippoHappy

milliepie said:


>



Whoops! After downloading this, I realized that "Disney" is misspelled. Do you mind fixing that?? Thank you!
And again, your work is fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## bridger71

Hi - I've tried to read through these forums but find it very confusing.  If someone could guide me or help me along, I'd be so appreciative.  A group of us are traveling on the Fantasy on 12/1/12 and I thought it'd be fun to surprise everyone with a door magnet with the name of our group.  I've checked out the photobucket sites but I don't understand how to make it my own.  Or, if someone is willing to help me create one, let me know.  Millepie, if you see this, I like the one you have above of the beach chairs.  Do you have that design for the Disney Fantasy, 2012 and is it possible to put 8 chairs or is that too much? If so, the chairs are for Tony, MaryAnn, Alex, Patricia, Gene, Nilorie, Chuck and Bobbi.  Also, if you could put "The Castaway Gang" on the sand, that'd be awesome.  Thanks!!


----------



## milliepie

HippoHappy said:


> Whoops! After downloading this, I realized that "Disney" is misspelled. Do you mind fixing that?? Thank you!
> And again, your work is fantastic! Thank you!



Oops,  I guess my fingers were working faster than my brain.  Fixed it.


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I measure the MT Dew 2 liter bottle and it is 5 1/4" high X 13 3/8 long, not including overlapping it to seal. I will use legal size paper to print on.
> Can you match the  water bottle wrapper and mini candy bar wrapper with the 2 liter bottle wrapper? We are going with regular mickey mouse for the theme for the birthday party!!
> 
> I have some shirt requests in the original on pg 192 but when you get a chance can you do 2 other name fills for Christmas please Kolton in Spiderman fill, Daniel and Kolton in a batman fill and Kaylee in a Dora fill (I didnt see one in your files but love how spiderman comes out of the name). Thank You!!



Just wanted to get these to you.  I will work on the rest when I get a chance.


----------



## milliepie

bridger71 said:


> Hi - I've tried to read through these forums but find it very confusing.  If someone could guide me or help me along, I'd be so appreciative.  A group of us are traveling on the Fantasy on 12/1/12 and I thought it'd be fun to surprise everyone with a door magnet with the name of our group.  I've checked out the photobucket sites but I don't understand how to make it my own.  Or, if someone is willing to help me create one, let me know.  Millepie, if you see this, I like the one you have above of the beach chairs.  Do you have that design for the Disney Fantasy, 2012 and is it possible to put 8 chairs or is that too much? If so, the chairs are for Tony, MaryAnn, Alex, Patricia, Gene, Nilorie, Chuck and Bobbi.  Also, if you could put "The Castaway Gang" on the sand, that'd be awesome.  Thanks!!



I can do it for you tomorrow.


----------



## kimwhitt93

milliepie said:


> Here are these.  I'm still working on the rest.



OMG!! Millie, I LOVE THEM! Thank you so much!
Will you be able to do the ones that I had on page 202 Post 3030, where I bumped you? 

Again, Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ansky922

Thank You So Much!!! Awesome




milliepie said:


> Here are a few.  I didn't do the names on the chairs because you didn't mention names.


----------



## bridger71

May I get one of those Mickey/Minnie portholes like you did for Mike and Kim?   


Ours would say:   Alex and Patricia  - 12 year anniversary.   Also, are there any journal pages for Castaway Cay, St. Thomas/St. Johns, and San Juan, Puerto Rico? THANK YOU!!!!!

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...s/Cruise/Portholes/MikeKimmmporthole.jpg.html


----------



## randergrace

This post is so overwhelming to me so I thought i would just ask. It's my first cruise. I would love some princess-y things as I will be with my dd (3). Are there any tangled themed ears?


----------



## momto3cboys

milliepie said:


> Is this the right Castaway Cay one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.




Thank you so so much!  I am thrilled!  I truly appreciate your kindness and talent!  Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## disneylover428

disneylover428 said:


> Hi Milliepie...I know you must hear this all the time but you are AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Would it be possilbe to get the pink mickey ears with Rapunzel next it them with the name    Trinity     princess rapunzel pink tiara mh2.png
> 
> 
> And could i get Ariel:   PrincessArielmickey.jpg     personlized with Chandel
> 
> Also if I could get something with Rapunzel swinging from her hair  with the saying "best day ever"...and have Our First Cruise March 16th-23rd 2013.. on it as well?  Any way you think will make it awesome would be great. And if you could fit our names on it that would really be great.  Trinity and Chandel
> 
> Thank you in advance...can't wait to see what you come up with



Just a little bump..would like to give these for Christmas if possible..Thank you


----------



## slg4crzn

I love looking at all of your creations! AMAZiING.


----------



## ccstar

Girl, you are awesome! I just found your graphics and I just wanted to say THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## amylia403

Hi Millie  The past 2 years you have done a beach chairs pic for our 2 families (it's identical each time just the ship name and year change  I was hoping to have them again for the next cruise with "Disney Dream 2013" on them. I believe the file name on one is Michael Mandi Beach chairs, and the other is Amy Patrick (or Patrick Amy) Beach chairs  

Also I love your pics that have multiple characters on the beach or swimming. I was hoping to get one (any one is great) With all of our names writen in the sand if possible. The names would be Amy, Patrick, Jacob, Tyler, Ana, Mandi, Michael, Chloe and Dylan. 

Thank you so very much!


----------



## crazydaisy00

Thank you so much!! I love them Please know that you have helped me make events for my family special so many times and we truely are Thankful for you. You have generously given your time and talent to so many people that you dont even know and that makes you so special! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## goeva

Thanks for sharing all these awesome designs. 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## milliepie

bridger71 said:


> Hi - I've tried to read through these forums but find it very confusing.  If someone could guide me or help me along, I'd be so appreciative.  A group of us are traveling on the Fantasy on 12/1/12 and I thought it'd be fun to surprise everyone with a door magnet with the name of our group.  I've checked out the photobucket sites but I don't understand how to make it my own.  Or, if someone is willing to help me create one, let me know.  Millepie, if you see this, I like the one you have above of the beach chairs.  Do you have that design for the Disney Fantasy, 2012 and is it possible to put 8 chairs or is that too much? If so, the chairs are for Tony, MaryAnn, Alex, Patricia, Gene, Nilorie, Chuck and Bobbi.  Also, if you could put "The Castaway Gang" on the sand, that'd be awesome.  Thanks!!



Here you go.  







bridger71 said:


> May I get one of those Mickey/Minnie portholes like you did for Mike and Kim?
> 
> 
> Ours would say:   Alex and Patricia  - 12 year anniversary.   Also, are there any journal pages for Castaway Cay, St. Thomas/St. Johns, and San Juan, Puerto Rico? THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...s/Cruise/Portholes/MikeKimmmporthole.jpg.html



I have Journal pages for all of those (I think)  in this folder.  
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Journal Pages/DCL Journal Pages/?start=0


----------



## bridger71

Beautiful!!!



May I get one of those Mickey/Minnie portholes with *Alex and Patricia - 12 year anniversary*







milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Journal pages for all of those (I think)  in this folder.
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Journal Pages/DCL Journal Pages/?start=0


----------



## bridger71

San Juan, Puerto Rico is not in the journal pages. All the others I found.





			
				

I have Journal pages for all of those (I think)  in this folder.  :)
[url said:
			
		

> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Journal%20Pages/DCL%20Journal%20Pages/?start=0[/url]


----------



## TXDisneyFreak

No hurry...we sail out January 26th...Thanks!



TXDisneyFreak said:


> Milliepie, I am amazed by your great designs!  I didn't want to bother you, and I saved as many blank ones from your sites, to add my own names and such.
> 
> I did think of a couple of requests, and I truly appreciate you doing this...
> 
> Name fills...
> Nicholas:
> Star Wars Mickey with yellow "Star" and "Wars" at top and bottom...
> 
> Crystal:
> Minnie Mouse, red with white polka dot...
> 
> Nicholas, Crystal, Austin:
> Pirate Mickey and friends...
> 
> Austin:
> Indiana Jones, like "Brad"
> 
> Brittany:
> Pink "Marie" (like "Britton")
> 
> The LeMoine Family:
> Disney cruise characters with chip and dale on one end, cruise Mickey on the other (like "Jill")
> 
> Finally, if it's not too much trouble, I wanted to get the Mickey head itinerary map for the 6-night Magic cruise out of Galveston...
> 
> Thanks,
> Crystal


----------



## EllE1

Hi Millie, 

I love all your artwork and will be going a Disney Magic Cruise that leaves out of  Galveston Texas. I was wondering if you can help create some designs for my scrapbook?


1. Itinerary of our trip using the following template -- www_4shared_com/photo/eDdV_mMm/Disney_Magic_Itinerary_Blank.html

Information to appear on the Itinerary

6 Night Western Caribbean Cruise on Disney Magic from December 29, 2012 to January 4, 2013 

Day       	Port		
1           	Galveston, Texas		
2           	At Sea		
3           	At Sea		
4           	Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands		
5           	Cozumel, Mexico		
6           	At Sea		
7           	Galveston, Texas		


2. I have been searching but do not see Mickey heads for the following examples: I would love it if you can create the heads based on my iternary above

www_4shared_com/photo/QkGigtYR/Western_Oct_16mh.html?
www_4shared_com/photo/s-ErOi45/western_caribbean_6night.html
www_4shared_com/photo/2wxLWRq6/Cruisemh.html


3. Deck Chairs  
www_4shared_com/photo/yffYKrlt/Dream_Chairs_mmpp.html

Please create one for Disney Magic with 3 deck chairs:  2 chairs on the left (the Mickey Deck chair that is Red and Black and a Minnie Mouse Deck chair). After the beach ball, the third chair is the pirate chair with the blue sand pail. No names on the chairs. 


4. Pics with names:
A license plate with Mickey Mouse and the name Jacob on it. 
A license plate with Handy Manny and his Tools and the name Jacob on it.
A Mickey Mouse pirate picture with Jacob (same one that you created before with "Carter" on it)


5. And if this is not too much trouble, we are there over New years so I would love any surprise creation that you can show with fireworks etc. 


Thank you in advance and I look foward to your creations 

Elle
PS. I had to modify the first parts of the links with "_" where a "." would be as it would not let me post.


----------



## bridger71

Millie - I know you must be busy with the holiday but will you be able to do this one before we sail next week? Plus, a journal page for San Juan, Puerto Rico?




			
				bridger71 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!
> 
> May I get one of those Mickey/Minnie portholes with Alex and Patricia - 12 year anniversary


----------



## jacob408

Hi, Milliepie:
Do you know where I can find DCL clip arts? I'm looking for wonder, magic, and castaway cay logos, but no luck finding them on google search. 
Thank you.


----------



## milliepie

bridger71 said:


> Millie - I know you must be busy with the holiday but will you be able to do this one before we sail next week? Plus, a journal page for San Juan, Puerto Rico?



Here is the link to Puerto Rico in my Journal page folder.  Here is the porthole.


----------



## milliepie

jacob408 said:


> Hi, Milliepie:
> Do you know where I can find DCL clip arts? I'm looking for wonder, magic, and castaway cay logos, but no luck finding them on google search.
> Thank you.



I have All 4 ship logo images in my Cruise folder, sub folder -Logos and years. 
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Logos and Years/


I don't think I have the castaway cay logo besides this..



I just found this one I forgot I had.


----------



## bridger71

You rock!!! 





			
				milliepie said:
			
		

> Here is the link to Puerto Rico in my Journal page folder.  Here is the porthole.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=SanJuanjournalpage.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=AlexPatriciammsunsetporthole.jpg


----------



## milliepie

kkmauch said:


> Hi Millie
> Could I please get the cruise line name tags with the names below. And also please one of the beach chairs as described below? Thank you!
> 
> Name tags:
> Wendy
> Kassie
> Aniki
> Avery
> 
> Beach chairs: Fantasy
> Mickey-Wendy
> Minnie-Kassie
> Goofy-Aniki
> Donald-Avery
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here are your requests.


----------



## milliepie

Tabologist said:


> Just a little bump. Our summer cruise is a Christmas gift for our 4 kids.  Thanks so much.  I have no idea how you find the time.  But. Like me you're a "gift giver"   I'm sure that's your love language. If you're ever free for a bit you might enjoy the book about love languages.



I'll have to look it up.  Sounds interesting.  I do enjoy giving gifts.


----------



## Tabologist

Thank you so much.   Your time and talent is very much appreciated.


----------



## SnowWhite2

SnowWhite2 said:


> Hi Milliepie -
> 
> Please, if you have time, design a cruise sign for my trip on the Fantasy.  I would be very grateful.
> 
> I am looking for a sign with the cruise chairs - 3 of them - Mickey, Minnie and Daisy.  Names - Gregg, Laurie and Rachel.  If the chairs can be on the beach with the ship in the background that would be great.
> 
> We are cruising on the NYE Fantasy cruise this year.  I appreciate your time and effort in making our cruise special.
> 
> Thanks,
> Laurie



Not sure where you are on the list of requests but since I've seen some 2013 designs, I thought I would bump my request.  If you have time, I would really appreciate your help with these designs.  Thank you for everything you do for the DIS community.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Milliepie, Just wanted to thank you for your time.  We used your artwork in revealing the surprise cruise to our DD's and our friends kids!!  Thanks for being apart of that!!


----------



## milliepie

Davids-Coco said:


> Millie,
> 
> Can I get one more?
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/... and Romance/LindsayBrianDreammmhoneymoon.jpg
> 
> Corey and David - and instead of Honeymoon Cruise put Vow Renewal Celebration and Anniversary Cruise? (Or if you can find a better way of putting it  )



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

SnowWhite2 said:


> Not sure where you are on the list of requests but since I've seen some 2013 designs, I thought I would bump my request.  If you have time, I would really appreciate your help with these designs.  Thank you for everything you do for the DIS community.



No problem.


----------



## jacob408

milliepie said:


> I have All 4 ship logo images in my Cruise folder, sub folder -Logos and years.
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Logos and Years/
> 
> 
> I don't think I have the castaway cay logo besides this..
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this one I forgot I had.



Thank you. Thank you. Thank you


----------



## DisneyokwSSR

Milliepie,

Two of our cruise-goers just became engaged.  I am not sure if you have an engagement themed designed but if you could make something along that lines with congratulations Jason and Joanna, I would be eternally grateful.

Thank you!


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

I love all the designs!!!  Can you do a couple designs for our upcoming March 2013 cruise?

Cruise Line Name Tags:
Shawn
Melissa
Taylor
Cooper

Beach Chairs
Disney Fantasy 2013
Shawn, Melissa, Taylor and Cooper

The Mickey and gang port hole with The Schauble Family


----------



## braysmommy

This is so cute, would it be possible to request with Disney Wonder and names:
Kelli, Gail, Brayden



Could you also create a Mickey head map for the WBPC May 6-20 2013 if it is not too much work.
Miami
Castaway 
Cartagena, Columbia
Panama Canal
Puerto Vallarta
Cabo San Lucas
San Pedro


----------



## Lexa

Milliepie, wonderful work as always....

I'm here with a request. I found an old DCL Mickey head with Panama Canal map on it. (http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...BPanamaCanalItinerarymh2.png.html?sort=6&o=13)

We are going on Westbound Panama Canal Cruise in May and would need some changes. Instead going Miami, Costa Maya, Cartagena Colombia, we are going Miami, Castaway Cay, Cartagena Colombia, everything else is the same. Can you put a date on too? May 6 - 20 2013 and Disney Wonder?

I just saw a wonderful Anniversary Cruise image you made for someone else...LOVE IT. (http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...d Romance/CoreyDavidvowrenewalcruise.jpg.html) Could you make one for me to with names Aleksandra & Chris and 10th Wedding Anniversary Cruise.

Thank you bunches!


----------



## Davids-Coco

milliepie said:


> Here you go.


Thank you!!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi milliepie,
> 
> Any chance you can do a name fill for Mikey? Star Wars or Toy Story would be great if its not too much trouble. Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



Just bumping up my request. We leave Friday for Galveston (yay !). If you have time milliepie I would really appreciate it. If not, no worries, I see how many requests you have! You are very popular . I may try to tackle this myself using your blog but the only problem is I have a Mac....

Gennie


----------



## krd315

Millie,

We just booked our 1st Disney cruise and your cruise disigns are awesome.
Could I please have the following when you have time? No rush as they are for next year.

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...sts/Mickey Heads/E F/Eddiedoaldaquaduckmh.png aquaduck disign with names:-Ted, Kathy, Denise, Alyssa ,  Alana

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Deck Chairs/beachdeckmm.jpg - 2 beach chairs with Disney Dream 2013 and names: Ted on red, Kathy on pink

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Deck Chairs/3beachchairsMMT.jpg  3 beach chairs with Disney Dream 2013 and names:  Denise on red, Alyssa on pink and Alana on green

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Names/A B/Ameliadcldreamfill.jpg 
Disney Dream name fills with names:  Ted, Kathy, Denise, Alyssa,  Alana


----------



## pinkibekki

Hello there Milliepie!
if possible would you be able to create the beach chair scene for our wonder cruise in 2013? the names on the chairs are as follows:
BEKKI 
JASON
IAN
BRITTANY

thank you very much if you are able to do this.


----------



## goeva

Hi, Millie:
I made them following the instructions in your blog. yay! 
I was wondering if you can share the blank for this one. Thank you!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

[/QUOTE]

Hi Millie,
I just found out that friends will be sailing this weekend. Could you please make the Anniversary disign with the mickey sun setting that reads Don and Joni 50 Year Anniversary? Also, they're on the Dream not the Magic.
Thank you so much!


----------



## kimwhitt93

kimwhitt93 said:


> OMG!! Millie, I LOVE THEM! Thank you so much!
> Will you be able to do the ones that I had on page 202 Post 3030, where I bumped you?
> 
> Again, Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving!



I'm sorry Millie, I just noticed that you said you were working on the rest. Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## KMG1969

I am in complete awe of all of these cute designs. My question is do any of you that do the designs also make the magnets and ship. I know everyone says how simple it is but honestly would like to just order the actualy magnets if possible. If none of you do, can any one suggest anyone that will?


----------



## SnowWhite2

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Thank you so much!

Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## Agent555

Hi Millie,

All your designs are beautiful!!! If you are taking requests would it be possible to...

Is it possible to get the port hole to say Cathy and Kyle. (They are getting married next July  )






For this can you make it say Pearce Family and Disney Fantasy? 






As for the Beach chairs we are on the Disney Fantasy December 22, 2012  Christmas yay! and I was hoping you might be able you make the Chairs say Michelle (my mom) Jim (my dad) Cathy (sister) Kyle (her fiancee) Jenny (me) and David (my little brother) 






THANK YOU SO MUCH!! 

Happy Holidays!! Jenny


----------



## Stitch70

Bump

Leaving next week.  Would love to get these so I could finish my FE.  I certainly understand if you don't have time though.  Thank you!!!!!


I am cruising on the EBPC December 9 for my first Dis. cruise.  I am designing my FE and would like some mickey heads for me and the fam.  I need a Pooh Bear for John, Minnie for Jeannine, Belle for Sofia and a Goofy for Nico.  I also would like the deck chairs on the wonder ship with our names too!  I tried to figure out how to do it myself, but my skills are lacking!  Thank you![/QUOTE]


----------



## milliepie

Stitch70 said:


> Bump
> 
> Leaving next week.  Would love to get these so I could finish my FE.  I certainly understand if you don't have time though.  Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am cruising on the EBPC December 9 for my first Dis. cruise.  I am designing my FE and would like some mickey heads for me and the fam.  I need a Pooh Bear for John, Minnie for Jeannine, Belle for Sofia and a Goofy for Nico.  I also would like the deck chairs on the wonder ship with our names too!  I tried to figure out how to do it myself, but my skills are lacking!  Thank you!


[/QUOTE]

Did you want the Mickey heads to look like the character, or have the character inside the Mickey head?


----------



## tigger_ttfn

Would love to get this one for our Galveston NYE cruise.  Names: Vincent and Sandy.  On the Magic, for 20th Anniversary.






I tried to search, but do you have any Galveston themed ones too?  I would love something else with that.  Our last name is Reyna.  We are cruising 12/29.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Stitch70

Mickey heads to look like the character.  I also wanted to try and get some (two) pillowcases done if you would be so kind.  

something like sweet dreams princess for Sofia

and camoflauge character or letter fill for Nico

Thanks.  You are the best!


----------



## milliepie

Gryffinclaw said:


> Just bumping up my request. We leave Friday for Galveston (yay !). If you have time milliepie I would really appreciate it. If not, no worries, I see how many requests you have! You are very popular . I may try to tackle this myself using your blog but the only problem is I have a Mac....
> 
> Gennie



Here is your name.  







DisneyokwSSR said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Two of our cruise-goers just became engaged.  I am not sure if you have an engagement themed designed but if you could make something along that lines with congratulations Jason and Joanna, I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thank you!



Here is one for you.  









tigger_ttfn said:


> Would love to get this one for our Galveston NYE cruise.  Names: Vincent and Sandy.  On the Magic, for 20th Anniversary.
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Portholes/th_AlexPatriciammsunsetporthole.jpg[IMG]
> 
> I tried to search, but do you have any Galveston themed ones too?  I would love something else with that.  Our last name is Reyna.  We are cruising 12/29.
> 
> Thanks so much!:cheer2:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Here is the porthole.  :)
> 
> [URL=http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Portholes/?action=view&current=VincentSandymmporthole.jpg][IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Portholes/th_VincentSandymmporthole.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I don't have much for Galveston.  Here is a Cowgirl Minnie and a itinerary map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Millie,
> 
> All your designs are beautiful!!! If you are taking requests would it be possible to...
> 
> Is it possible to get the port hole to say Cathy and Kyle. (They are getting married next July  )
> 
> 
> For this can you make it say Pearce Family and Disney Fantasy?
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/DCL%20Mickey%20heads/WhittFamilysantahatears.jpg[IMG]
> 
> As for the Beach chairs we are on the Disney Fantasy December 22, 2012 :) Christmas yay! and I was hoping you might be able you make the Chairs say Michelle (my mom) Jim (my dad) Cathy (sister) Kyle (her fiancee) Jenny (me) and David (my little brother)
> 
> [IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Beach%20Chairs/WendyKassieAnikiAverybeachchairs.jpg[IMG]
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> Happy Holidays!! Jenny :santa:[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Beach%20Chairs/?action=view&current=JimMichelleCathyKyleJennyDavidbeachchairs.jpg][IMG]http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Beach%20Chairs/th_JimMichelleCathyKyleJennyDavidbeachchairs.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goeva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Millie:
> My request is on page 177, post#2647. I removed the mickey heads request. I made them following the instructions in your blog. yay!
> I still have few items need your help. And I was wondering if you can share the blank for this one[URL]. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the blank and the ones from your previous request.
> 
> [URL=http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Deck%20Chairs/?action=view&current=PTPBnovascotiadeck.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cptjackandcrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Millie,
> I just found out that friends will be sailing this weekend. Could you please make the Anniversary disign with the mickey sun setting that reads Don and Joni 50 Year Anniversary? Also, they're on the Dream not the Magic.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lizavance

I am trying to make matching shirts as a Christmas gift for my scrapbooking buddies and I had an idea - I would love to use your Minnie Mouse skull and crossbones with the dark pink bow - but using an open pair of scissors in place of the crossed bones. I can add the text, I just can't seem to do the scissors.  If you have time to do this by December 15th I would be eternally grateful.
Thank you, 
Liza


----------



## milliepie

KMG1969 said:


> I am in complete awe of all of these cute designs. My question is do any of you that do the designs also make the magnets and ship. I know everyone says how simple it is but honestly would like to just order the actualy magnets if possible. If none of you do, can any one suggest anyone that will?



No one on the DIS will make the actual magnets and sell them.  It's against the rules.  I'm sure you can find some on Etsy, or Ebay.  You can get the design from a DISigner here and upload them to Vistaprint and order from them.  I've never had a problem with them printing what I need.  Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## milliepie

Stitch70 said:


> Mickey heads to look like the character.  I also wanted to try and get some (two) pillowcases done if you would be so kind.
> 
> something like sweet dreams princess for Sofia
> 
> and camoflauge character or letter fill for Nico
> 
> Thanks.  You are the best!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> I am trying to make matching shirts as a Christmas gift for my scrapbooking buddies and I had an idea - I would love to use your Minnie Mouse skull and crossbones with the dark pink bow - but using an open pair of scissors in place of the crossed bones. I can add the text, I just can't seem to do the scissors.  If you have time to do this by December 15th I would be eternally grateful.
> Thank you,
> Liza



I did one with some pink in the Scissors and then one just plain for you to choose from.


----------



## tigger_ttfn

Thanks!  Love the Texas one!


----------



## goeva

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45869654&postcount=2001
Thanks!


----------



## shantomp98

Hi - We are going on our first Disney Cruise out of Galveston January 12th. We are surprising our 3 DD's (14, 11 & 6 y/o) as a Christmas gift. I am obviously new to all of the door decorations & while searching the disboards I am feeling as if I have to get some door decor together. I have saved the ears for the door # but what else should I have? My husband & I are celebrating our 15th anniversary (he promised me a cruise at 15 yrs when we got married b/c he couldn't afford one for our honeymoon) so I would think something about that then maybe something about princesses or princess pirates?? What do you suggest? Do people post their children's names on the door? 

Help for the new girl! Don't want my girls to feel left out of the excitement!

******
Since originally posting I see that many people do put the names on magnets. How do I order/request? I saw a princess Mickey ears & then a mickey ears with "1st Cruise", also a photo with Mickey in the clouds & the names of the family on the beach chairs. The names are Brian (dad), Shannon (mom), Hannah (14), Emily (11), Kathryn (6)

You are so very talented - not sure how you even begin!

Thank you!


----------



## goofymom74

I don't know how to "bump" and quote my previous message. I am SO tech challenged!

We fly out next Wednesday (the 5th) for our trip. I was hoping you might have time to do my request...it was on 10/22/12 #2781 on page 186.

Thank you so much, in advance


----------



## jacob408

Hi, Milliepie:
Need to bother you one more time, please.


----------



## KMG1969

milliepie said:


> No one on the DIS will make the actual magnets and sell them.  It's against the rules.  I'm sure you can find some on Etsy, or Ebay.  You can get the design from a DISigner here and upload them to Vistaprint and order from them.  I've never had a problem with them printing what I need.  Sorry I can't be more help.



Oh, okay. You can tell I'm a newbie. Can I get you to do some custom designs for me and I will try my hand at the printing or use Vistaprint?

I wasn't sure how to search all of your designs but I would love a magnet for my 13yr old daughter, Kassidy, that is either ballet (dance) themed or something with Justin Bieber.

Would like a baseball themed one for my 11yr old son, Tanner. His number is #66 and team is SOX if that could be incorporated somehow. 

Would like a soccer themed one for my 7yr old son, Peyton. 

And then the 4 beach chairs with the Magic in background (April 26- May 4, 2013) with the names Kristi, Kassidy, Tanner, Peyton

Do you need any more info? If there is a link to all your designs I can look at what you have already done and try to be more specific.


----------



## milliepie

KMG1969 said:


> Oh, okay. You can tell I'm a newbie. Can I get you to do some custom designs for me and I will try my hand at the printing or use Vistaprint?
> 
> I wasn't sure how to search all of your designs but I would love a magnet for my 13yr old daughter, Kassidy, that is either ballet (dance) themed or something with Justin Bieber.
> 
> Would like a baseball themed one for my 11yr old son, Tanner. His number is #66 and team is SOX if that could be incorporated somehow.
> 
> Would like a soccer themed one for my 7yr old son, Peyton.
> 
> And then the 4 beach chairs with the Magic in background (April 26- May 4, 2013) with the names Kristi, Kassidy, Tanner, Peyton
> 
> Do you need any more info? If there is a link to all your designs I can look at what you have already done and try to be more specific.



I can work these out for you.  I have a photobucket link in my signature, the pink mickey head, and the password is there too.


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> I did one with some pink in the Scissors and then one just plain for you to choose from.



That is fabulous!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## kimwhitt93

milliepie said:


> Here are these.  I'm still working on the rest.




Millie, how can I print the Santa Hat to make sure it fits over the number? Is there a certain size I should print? I was thinking about having the printed at a photo center, but not sure that will work with the hat. 

Thanks,


----------



## milliepie

kimwhitt93 said:


> Millie, how can I print the Santa Hat to make sure it fits over the number? Is there a certain size I should print? I was thinking about having the printed at a photo center, but not sure that will work with the hat.
> 
> Thanks,



I made it so that if you print it fit to page, landscape, it will fit over the number.  the circle is 7.5" in.  It helps to make a circle and print a test page to make sure that it will fit.  

Still have to get to Connor and Brandon's Star wars Mickey fills.  Fills always take me the longest to do because I need to find the time to sit and do them and time isn't always on my side.   












ETA:  Got them done.


----------



## jacob408

Good morning, Milliepie:
I checked my email this morning and it's already there. 
Thank you very much and have a great day.


----------



## milliepie

goeva said:


> Hi, Millie:
> You missed one on my request.
> Tim , Eva
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45869654&postcount=2001
> Thanks!









ETA:
I remember seeing it, but I can't remember if it was you asking about the font on the surfboard?  If it was you, the font is called Brady Bunch.


----------



## DisneyDreamGirl87

Hi Milliepie

I posted on page 196 for a couple honeymoon designs. We will be leaving in a week and would love to use your designs but I know you have many requests so if you can't get to it, I completely understand!

Thank you!


----------



## catislander

Milliepie,
Love your designs and thank you so much for your help. We will be cruising on the Magic from Galveston soon and my daughter loves Brave. Her name is Isabella and I would love to have something for our door. 
Thanks again,
Sherri


----------



## Agent555

Thank you millie!!!!   <3


----------



## Gryffinclaw

milliepie said:


> Here is your name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soooooo much Milliepie! Its perfect!! Mikey loves it  Thanks again for all you do!
> 
> Gennie


----------



## goeva

Thanks, Millie. 
I've decided to get photoshop elements. X'mas present for myself.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Thanks so much for making the Disign for Don and Joni's 50th. I just know they're going to love it. You're the BEST!


----------



## syrumani

milliepie said:


> I don't have much for Galveston.  Here is a Cowgirl Minnie and a itinerary map.



Millie - do you know if there are any itinerary maps from Galveston that do NOT have Costa Maya on it?  I've looked, but I don't see any.  Our cruise on May 4, 2013, from Galveston only has Grand Cayman and Cozumel on the itinerary. 

If anyone has seen that particular map, please let me know!  I will use Millie's instructions to create the image with the mouse, I just can't find the right map!


----------



## kimwhitt93

milliepie said:


> I made it so that if you print it fit to page, landscape, it will fit over the number.  the circle is 7.5" in.  It helps to make a circle and print a test page to make sure that it will fit.
> 
> Still have to get to Connor and Brandon's Star wars Mickey fills.  Fills always take me the longest to do because I need to find the time to sit and do them and time isn't always on my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Got them done.



Millie, you are "AWESOME". I love all the designs. There was one that you missed. Is there any chance you may be able to do it?

http://www.4shared.com/photo/fH81ogr...rnaments.html?
Whitt Family, Merry Christmas 2012, Kim, Mike, Brandon, MaryBeth, Connor 


Also, with MaryBeth's name fill, I don't think I was clear of what I was looking for. I love what you did, but was wondering if you could use the black and while lettering with the background pink. If not, no big deal. 

Thank you again and again for your time and talent.


----------



## donaldseeyore

Millie, 
Do you have the blank for this??
http://dc536.4shared.com/img/OQdk9Wz8/0.9177548983519159/Fantasy_glitter_moon_May_2012.jpg

I downloaded gimp and have done a few things, but I can't figure out how to get letter fills to work right.


----------



## Acaathome

kimwhitt93 said:


> Millie, how can I print the Santa Hat to make sure it fits over the number? Is there a certain size I should print? I was thinking about having the printed at a photo center, but not sure that will work with the hat.
> 
> Thanks,



Hi Millie, would you mind if I borrow your picture of the magic Christmas hat?
Would you mind me asking how you would change the family name?
Your pictures are amazing!
Kindest regards C x x x


----------



## Acaathome

Agent555 said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> All your designs are beautiful!!! If you are taking requests would it be possible to...
> 
> Is it possible to get the port hole to say Cathy and Kyle. (They are getting married next July  //i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Portholes/th_AlexPatriciammsunsetporthole.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> For this can you make it say Pearce Family and Disney Fantasy/i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/DCL%20Mickey%20heads/WhittFamilysantahatears.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> As for the Beach chairs we are on the Disney Fantasy December 22, 2012  Christmas yay! and I was hoping you might be able you make the Chairs say Michelle (my mom) Jim (my dad) Cathy (sister) Kyle (her fiancee) Jenny (me) and David (my little brother)
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> Happy Holidays!! Jenny



WOW, Millie, these are just Amazing, 
Would you mind customising a mickey Santa hat with the Seath Family on it, and a deck chair picture with Carla, Andy, Amelie & Charlie, we are sailing out for Christmas on the magic and this would be a great way to tell our daughter that we are going?
Thank you so much in advance Carla x x
I have just realised I cannot post links to the pictures, so sorry x


----------



## jonidom

enverm said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you, thank you!  We leave 11/17/12 and this is my absolute favorite.  Have a great week!



I love this


----------



## kimwhitt93

Is anyone else having troubles getting to Millies's photobucket and 4shared files. I can't get into any of them.


----------



## DisDreamers

kimwhitt93 said:


> Is anyone else having troubles getting to Millies's photobucket and 4shared files. I can't get into any of them.



I know I am  Her auto signature says that the 4shared files are going away Nooooooooo! We are going on our 1st Curise ever on the Dream in January and I have not even started preparing to decorate our door.

Millie? Are we SOL? We all just love your graphics...........


----------



## hotchpot

Hi Millie,

Would love some of your magic:

1. DCL Mickey Santa hat with Sandy, Madison and Beth on one ear and Disney Magic on the other (just like the Whitt family's)

2. Beach Chair scene with:
   a.) The background from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...g.html?&_suid=1354285535201032425983445596445
   b.) The Tigger chair with SANDY on it from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...pg.html?&_suid=135428644162405081138426345528
   c.) The Stitch chair with MADISON on it from the same pic as the background link
   d.) The Pluto chair with BETH on it from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...jpg.html?&_suid=13542866594050775810543332984

Thanks so much Millie!!!
Beth


----------



## hotchpot

kimwhitt93 said:


> Is anyone else having troubles getting to Millies's photobucket and 4shared files. I can't get into any of them.


Kim - I had no trouble getting in this morning.


----------



## milliepie

syrumani said:


> Millie - do you know if there are any itinerary maps from Galveston that do NOT have Costa Maya on it?  I've looked, but I don't see any.  Our cruise on May 4, 2013, from Galveston only has Grand Cayman and Cozumel on the itinerary.
> 
> If anyone has seen that particular map, please let me know!  I will use Millie's instructions to create the image with the mouse, I just can't find the right map!



I made a Mickey head, but I also attached the map for you just in case you still need it.  










donaldseeyore said:


> Millie,
> Do you have the blank for this??
> http://dc536.4shared.com/img/OQdk9Wz8/0.9177548983519159/Fantasy_glitter_moon_May_2012.jpg
> 
> I downloaded gimp and have done a few things, but I can't figure out how to get letter fills to work right.



Letter fills are always the trickiest things to learn.  Here is the blank.  








Acaathome said:


> Hi Millie, would you mind if I borrow your picture of the magic Christmas hat?
> Would you mind me asking how you would change the family name?
> Your pictures are amazing!
> Kindest regards C x x x



I left the ear blank so that you can just add the name.  









kimwhitt93 said:


> Millie, you are "AWESOME". I love all the designs. There was one that you missed. Is there any chance you may be able to do it?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/fH81ogr...rnaments.html?
> Whitt Family, Merry Christmas 2012, Kim, Mike, Brandon, MaryBeth, Connor
> 
> 
> Also, with MaryBeth's name fill, I don't think I was clear of what I was looking for. I love what you did, but was wondering if you could use the black and while lettering with the background pink. If not, no big deal.
> 
> Thank you again and again for your time and talent.





  Like this?  







catislander said:


> Milliepie,
> Love your designs and thank you so much for your help. We will be cruising on the Magic from Galveston soon and my daughter loves Brave. Her name is Isabella and I would love to have something for our door.
> Thanks again,
> Sherri



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

DisDreamers said:


> I know I am  Her auto signature says that the 4shared files are going away Nooooooooo! We are going on our 1st Curise ever on the Dream in January and I have not even started preparing to decorate our door.
> 
> Millie? Are we SOL? We all just love your graphics...........



Yes, I am closing 4shared soon, but Photobucket will still be up and running.  I paid for a 2 year membership and I will be adding everything there.  I will have password access and the password is in my signature.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyDreamGirl87 said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I've been following your thread and I love your work! I will be going on my honeymoon on the Dream then followed by a few days in the royal guest room at POR.
> 
> I saw an anniversary Dream design a few requests before mine. Can you make this with Happy Honeymoon? Our names are Jordan and Ellie.
> 
> Also, can you make the beach chairs with the same names and December 2012?
> 
> If you have any holiday design with the castle and our names and 2012, that would be perfect!
> 
> Thank you so much for making our Disney trips all the more special!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

goofymom74 said:


> I don't know how to "bump" and quote my previous message. I am SO tech challenged!
> 
> We fly out next Wednesday (the 5th) for our trip. I was hoping you might have time to do my request...it was on 10/22/12 #2781 on page 186.
> 
> Thank you so much, in advance



Here you go.  Sorry for the wait.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Milliepie--
You did a DISign for me a couple of weeks ago.  Thank you so much!  I made tee shirts and they are great.  Now I'd like to try some magnets 
We will be on the Dec 15th Fantasy sailing. 
Could you make some badges like in post 3153?  
Could I also get some "fill-ins"?  Names for badges would be the same as the fill-ins.
Names:
Tim-------Eyore
Susan----Ariel
Merritt---Minnie Mouse
Greg-----Mickey Mouse
Kayleigh--Cinderella or the new princess "Sophia" if you have her
Donna----Fairy godmother from Cinderella or Daisy Duck
Jack------Donald Duck

Could I also get 2 badges with "Nena" and "Deda" ?

And finally, the beach chairs like in post 3153---Fantasy  December 2012
3 chairs with Greg, Merritt, Kayleigh
2 chairs with Tim, Susan
2 chairs with Donna, Jack

I know this is a lot to ask for, so if you can't get it all, I understand.  Thank you so much for anything you can do.  Your work is beautiful and I really hope I can surprise my family with some magnets.  Thanks again---Donna


----------



## twinone

Hi, I don't know if this is possible but I'm trying to find someone who can create a 11x17 print out so I can give it to my kids for christmas to surprise them with the cruise news. I guess similar to a magnet but not a magnet.
I was hoping for a ship with there faces, I wanted to include Disney Dream at the top and the sailing date at the bottom, is this possible and does anyone know who can do or does this on the cruise forum??? thanks!!


----------



## goofymom74

Thank you so much for making these for us! You have made our cruise even more special. You have a wonderful talent and it is very selfless of you to do so much for strangers! Have a magical Holiday season! 
The Grevstad Family


----------



## kkliesing

MilliEpie

Would you do a Disign for me like in post 3153

Disney Magic.   2013

1 beach chair. -  John
1 beach chair. -  Kathy

Thank you very much


----------



## KMG1969

Please forgive my complete computer ignorance.....BUT, when I go to Millie's photobucket and find a picture I want to use, how do I save it to my computer. Tried to right click on picture but that doesn't work. Is it one of the links to the right? I need step by step 1st grade level help, ha ha.


----------



## BEARCATS07

Millie, Thanks for all your hard work.  You are very talented!


----------



## DesertSky612

> Please forgive my complete computer ignorance.....BUT, when I go to Millie's photobucket and find a picture I want to use, how do I save it to my computer. Tried to right click on picture but that doesn't work. Is it one of the links to the right? I need step by step 1st grade level help, ha ha.



Click on the picture you want, then up at the top is an option button.  Click on that and there should be a download button.


----------



## KMG1969

DesertSky612 said:


> Click on the picture you want, then up at the top is an option button.  Click on that and there should be a download button.



Anyone else? I don't get an option or download option.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

KMG1969 said:
			
		

> Anyone else? I don't get an option or download option.



Try clicking on the image twice until it is big, then right click and download. Otherwise their should be an option bar top right of the picture which you click onto and select download. If that doesn't work try Google chrome sometimes Internet Explorer is buggy.


----------



## KMG1969

KMG1969 said:


> Anyone else? I don't get an option or download option.



Never mind. I'm an idiot, lol. Thank you!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

twinone said:


> Hi, I don't know if this is possible but I'm trying to find someone who can create a 11x17 print out so I can give it to my kids for christmas to surprise them with the cruise news. I guess similar to a magnet but not a magnet.
> I was hoping for a ship with there faces, I wanted to include Disney Dream at the top and the sailing date at the bottom, is this possible and does anyone know who can do or does this on the cruise forum??? thanks!!



Hi  I think Millie is very busy with requests. You can try the design board. Post your request here, there are several designers that do cruise designs:
http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
Millie, if you have time to do the request feel free to chime in, I don't want to take away from what you do, just trying to help out


----------



## nordway

Milliepie.....
Could I please have the cruise line name tags with names below.... also please the beachchairs with 2013 Fantasy as described below....

Nametags:
Neil
Dana
Paige
Blake
Harold
Gelene

Beach CHAIRS
Mickey- Neil
Minnie- Dana
Donald-Blake
Daisy-Paige

Seperate one for
Mickey-Harold
Minnie-Gelene

Thanks!


----------



## chirurgeon

chirurgeon said:


> Hi Millie, my friend Hope and I will be sailing on the Fantasy Dec. 8-15th. I would love it if you had the time to do a couple of magnets. The ears with the Western Fantasy route with the date on one ear and PCC 4.0 on the other. And the other one with the beach chairs with our names. The ship in the background and Mickey and Goofy clouds.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Kim



Milliepie, I was wondering if you would have time to do these magnets before next Thursday. 

Thanks, 
Kim


----------



## JennKet

This is our first cruise so I am totally new at this! How would I go about getting a graphic made so I can print it? Thanks!


----------



## donaldseeyore

Letter fills are always the trickiest things to learn.  Here is the blank.  








THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

donaldseeyore said:


> Letter fills are always the trickiest things to learn.  Here is the blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!



You're welcome.  I also finally got your fills done, I didn't forget.  I will do the boarding passes next.  Do you still need them?


----------



## milliepie

chirurgeon said:


> Hi Millie, my friend Hope and I will be sailing on the Fantasy Dec. 8-15th. I would love it if you had the time to do a couple of magnets. The ears with the Western Fantasy route with the date on one ear and PCC 4.0 on the other. And the other one with the beach chairs with our names. The ship in the background and Mickey and Goofy clouds.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Kim



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Lady Boadicea said:


> Hi  I think Millie is very busy with requests. You can try the design board. Post your request here, there are several designers that do cruise designs:
> http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
> Millie, if you have time to do the request feel free to chime in, I don't want to take away from what you do, just trying to help out



Oh, it's fine.  The more the merrier.  I  think the original design they are referring to is one of ******'s old designs, so hopefully someone can do one similar.


----------



## chirurgeon

Thank you so much. Have a great weekend.

Kim


----------



## crazydaisy00

Good Morning! 
I know your busy but wondered if you could pull from request #2967 pg 198 Kolton Spidermanfill and Nathan mickeyfill from request #2881 pg 3041?

The remainders on #2967 pg 198, request#2881 on pg 193 and #3041 on page 203 I wont need for a few weeks they are all Christmas. 
I know you are busy right now with many other requests and Christmas season in general so anything you are not able to do is completly understandable!


----------



## DisneyDreamGirl87

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=JordanElliehoneymoondream.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=JordanEllebeachchairs.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=JordanEllehappyholidays2012.jpg



Hi Milliepie!

Thank you so much...these are great! If you have time, do you think you could change the name on  them from Elle to Ellie? 

Thanks again


----------



## parrotheadlois

Hi Millie - I'm back!  DUHGreg thought we still had our personalized Mickey head magnets, but, no such luck. I'm not sure if you made them or not, but I'm thinking probably so. We're lucking for the basic black Mickey head with the Santa hat with our names on them. So we'd like one for me (Lois) and one for Greg (Greg) - thanks so much! I can't believe a week from now we'll be on our cruise!!   THANKS SOOOO MUCH!!


----------



## milliepie

parrotheadlois said:


> Hi Millie - I'm back!  DUHGreg thought we still had our personalized Mickey head magnets, but, no such luck. I'm not sure if you made them or not, but I'm thinking probably so. We're lucking for the basic black Mickey head with the Santa hat with our names on them. So we'd like one for me (Lois) and one for Greg (Greg) - thanks so much! I can't believe a week from now we'll be on our cruise!!   THANKS SOOOO MUCH!!



I still had these in my files.  Are they the right ones?


----------



## milliepie

DisneyDreamGirl87 said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Thank you so much...these are great! If you have time, do you think you could change the name on  them from Elle to Ellie?
> 
> Thanks again



Oops, sorry about that.


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Good Morning!
> I know your busy but wondered if you could pull from request #2967 pg 198 Kolton Spidermanfill and Nathan mickeyfill from request #2881 pg 3041?
> 
> The remainders on #2967 pg 198, request#2881 on pg 193 and #3041 on page 203 I wont need for a few weeks they are all Christmas.
> I know you are busy right now with many other requests and Christmas season in general so anything you are not able to do is completly understandable!



I will do them for you this week.  I've been slowly working my way through name fills.


----------



## jmr3983

Hi Milliepie,

I was wondering if you could make one of the Mickey character heads of Ariel and one of the Genie? Thanks in advance


----------



## donaldseeyore

milliepie said:


> You're welcome.  I also finally got your fills done, I didn't forget.  I will do the boarding passes next.  Do you still need them?
> 
> I did the passes!!!!!!!!!  Thank you oh so very much for these!!  I LOVE them!!!   The only thing I can't do is get the Disney Wonder placed on the glitter moon pic.  I am going to keep trying though.


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Good Morning!
> I know your busy but wondered if you could pull from request #2967 pg 198 Kolton Spidermanfill and Nathan mickeyfill from request #2881 pg 3041?
> 
> The remainders on #2967 pg 198, request#2881 on pg 193 and #3041 on page 203 I wont need for a few weeks they are all Christmas.
> I know you are busy right now with many other requests and Christmas season in general so anything you are not able to do is completly understandable!



Here are the two you need now and a start to the rest with Kaylee.


----------



## milliepie

donaldseeyore said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.  I also finally got your fills done, I didn't forget.  I will do the boarding passes next.  Do you still need them?
> 
> I did the passes!!!!!!!!!  Thank you oh so very much for these!!  I LOVE them!!!   The only thing I can't do is get the Disney Wonder placed on the glitter moon pic.  I am going to keep trying though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to add it if you have a .png file with transparent background.  You just open and add it to the pic.  If you want it in a different color you just need to color it in.  I have black and white if you would like to try them.
Click to expand...


----------



## abkriz

Hi Millie,  trying to bump my post, but I am technically challenged this am.  We leave this Saturday and am wondering if you still have time to create items from #2890 on page 193.

Thanks!

Aimee


----------



## parrotheadlois

You made my day! DH is off to Staples for the magnet paper!!   Have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## syrumani

Milliepie - I made two small changes to my request on page 194 (post #2896).  On Russell's license plate, I changed it from Madagascar III to Star Wars - The Clone Wars.  But still, if that is not possible, Cars is the same fall back design!  

I added Tinkerbell to Sydney's characters of choice . . .


----------



## echanna

Absolutely amaaaaaazing!  Your work and kindness are incredible!  I have downloaded lots of 'blank' things so as not to burden Millie, but if anyone reads this, do you know what people are doing with the Mickey heads other than iron-ons?  It seems difficult to cut ot the shape precisely if I print anything and would love suggestions.  Thank you!


----------



## donaldseeyore

YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!!  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!  








milliepie said:


> donaldseeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to add it if you have a .png file with transparent background.  You just open and add it to the pic.  If you want it in a different color you just need to color it in.  I have black and white if you would like to try them.
Click to expand...


----------



## tarafernandes

**Request fulfilled**  Thanks again Millie, you are the best!



Hi Millie, 

You're designs are amazing and the amount of work that you do is unfathomable.  If you are able to get to these, I would be forever indebted.  I would love princess name fills for Jasmine, Sloan (if you could do Cinderella, Merida, Princess Sophia, Belle, Ariel and any others, that would be sooooo much appreciated.  

Jake and the Neverland Pirate name fills for Tiago, Kai.

Also, I would love a similar pic to the happy birthday in post #21  for my daughter, Jasmine's 4th birthday, except with either Princess Sophia (first choice) or Cinderella.

And one other magnet that I've seen that is amazing, (also in post #21) of this thread, The left ear would be the same, the right ear would be January 19 - 26, 2013, the center would be the names of all cruising: Tara, Phill, Jasmine, Sloan, Angie, Luis, Tiago, Kai, Rachel, Grac, Sheila, Ming; and at the bottom right corner: Pang/Fernandes Family.

I'm not sure if I've posted this with enough time as I can see how busy you are.  But if you can do this, I would so much appreciate it. 

Thanks so much!
Tara


----------



## Acaathome

Hi Milliepie
Thank you sooooooo much for the Seath Mickey Hat,
Could I trouble you so much, but only if you have time for either boarding passes for 
Andy
Charlie
Carla
Amélie
I would be very great full, we are on the holiday cruise
X x x


----------



## catislander

Thank you so much for the Brave graphic, it's perfect.


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

Millie-Any chance of getting some Christmas magnets like post #3176 with the Mickey & Minnie Santa hats (not the polka dot Minnie) with Kimberle, Delilah & Jack for our Christmas trip?  We'd like them to say "Merry Christmas" in the white fur part and have 2012 on one ear (no DCL cruise graphic though).

I had posted for the magnets listed below (p. 145 post #2163) back in August but I can't figure out which page and post you are on.  Could you let me know that as well.  Thanks so much!



EeyoreIsMyName said:


> Milliepie-
> I was wondering if you could make the following for us:
> 
> 1.  AlaskaDCL.jpg-add Disney Wonder July 2011 & 2013 (with Mickey heads for the zeros)-dates are correct
> 
> 2.  Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage2.jpg-remove Maiden Voyage and substitute Eastern Caribbean & change date to August 2012 (with Mickey Head for the zero)-date is correct
> 
> 3.  MediterraneanDisneyMagicPreserver.png-remove Mediterreanean and substitute Bahamas December 1999-date is correct
> 
> 4.  princesscrownCinderella.mh.png-Kimberle
> 
> 5.  Kathleen dcl fill.jpg-Kimberle
> 
> 6.  Kathleen dcl fill.jpg-Delilah
> 
> 7.  Cinderella porthole-Kimberle
> 
> 8.  goofyporthole2.jpg-Jack
> 
> 9.  Can you make an Aurora porthole (similar to the Cinderella one)?-Delilah
> 
> 10.  princessaurorapink.mh.png-Delilah
> 
> 11.  goofyMH.png-Jack
> 
> 12.  Disney Fantasy with Dumbo (post #347)-The Byrd Family 2012
> 
> 13.  Jack dcl fill.jpg-Jack (11/10/12-just read that you are closing the 4 shared files and I wanted to make a magnet of this when I get all the customized ones from you so I was wondering if this would be converted into your new account or I needed to have you add this to my list??)
> 
> Thank you so much!  Your designs are magical!  We can't wait to display them on our stateroom door.


----------



## dqjohnson18

We sail on the Fantasy on the 15th and if you think you could make a couple things for me in time, I would be soooo grateful!   Could you do the following:

Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs:
Donald chair with the name Jeff, Rapunzel chair with the name Kaley(in the middle) and a Ariel chair with the name Denise

Name tags for Jeff, Denise and Kaley 

If you have time, name fill-ins:

Jeff - Donald
Kaley - Rapunzel
Denise - Beauty & Beast 

Again thank you so very much!!!!!  Denise


----------



## jonidom

milliepie said:
			
		

> Yes, I am closing 4shared soon, but Photobucket will still be up and running.  I paid for a 2 year membership and I will be adding everything there.  I will have password access and the password is in my signature.



Can someone help me out because I'm new to all of this. We are going on disney cruise in February out of Galveston and I need ideas about door magnets..
Names needed are.    CHRIS (dad), JONI (mom), CONNOR (boy oldest), ETHAN (boy youngest) 
I appreciate all the help I can get . Thank you


----------



## Embraer

Millie, with all the short notice work you're doing at the moment I've sort of lost as to where you're up to month wise


----------



## milliepie

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry I haven't found the time to get on here the past few days.  With hubby on deployment, it's not as easy to do.  I am going to try to get some done in the morning while the kids are at school.  It's an early out day for them, so I have no plans in the morning.  

Embraer, I am trying to figure that out myself. Last one I did in order was post 2254, pg 151, but I just saw that someone didn't get theirs from a few pages before that.  After I get theirs done I'll do the ones that bumped and then start page 152.  I know I unfortunately missed many that have passed already who didn't bump, so I'll skip over those and do the ones still needing them.  

I'm sorry to those I missed and I hope to get back in order soon.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

abkriz said:


> Hi Millie,  trying to bump my post, but I am technically challenged this am.  We leave this Saturday and am wondering if you still have time to create items from #2890 on page 193.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Aimee



I'm going to do yours tomorrow for sure.  Sorry it's so last minute.


----------



## Embraer

milliepie said:


> Embraer, I am trying to figure that out myself. Last one I did in order was post 2254, pg 151, but I just saw that someone didn't get theirs from a few pages before that.  After I get theirs done I'll do the ones that bumped and then start page 152.  I know I unfortunately missed many that have passed already who didn't bump, so I'll skip over those and do the ones still needing them




Ok, quite a bit of work for you until you reach mine #2644 !!


----------



## cbelcdn

Millipie, your work is too awesome.
A friend of mine saw magnets you did for my family a year ago (Yes, we are still reliving the cruise on our fridge)
Anyhow, I would so greatly appreciate if you could make a magnet pic for their family before Xmas. 
They are cruising on Magic out of Galveston on January 4, 2013

Family of 8 (yes, 6 kids!)
Names are:
Keyanna
Madelynn
Carter
Ryan
Andrew
Evan

parents:  Bruce and Aprill

Thanks!


----------



## abkriz

milliepie said:


> I'm going to do yours tomorrow for sure.  Sorry it's so last minute.



Thanks!  Cannot wait to see them


----------



## JackieO

Hi Millie,  I'm just checking in to see where you are.  My original request was #2832 on page 189.  I saw from you post a couple of pages back that you're in the 150s.  That's fine, we still have over a month before our cruise.  If I can I'd like to add a request for my parents who've decided to go with us.

* mickey head with donald duck hat and "Calvin" inside
* mickey head with daisy duck hat and shoes with "Etta" inside
* a sign with donald and daisy that says "Calvin loves Etta"

Thank you so much.  I know you're busy and I'm looking forward to whatever you can get done for us.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  Sorry for the wait.



Hi Millie, I just love your designs.  I especially like all 3 of these at the top.  We don't leave until May 25, 2013 so I thought if I put my request in now that you might have time and wouldn't have to be rushed to finish them.  We are Larry and Laura Richardson.  We are traveling with my parents so could you do 3 for them also.  They are Lynda and Larry Wooten.  Thanks so much!!!  You do fabulous work.


----------



## rhax07

Milliepie-

I have followed your tutorial on your blog about making a mickey head and it's just not working for me. Can you pls help me out...

I would like 4 mickey heads

disney cars background with Kayden on it

Ariel back ground with Aubrey on it

Bruce (from nemo) background with Ryne on it

Dori (from nemo) background with Kelly on it

Also would like something else...

Some type of unique disney background with HAXTON FAMILY on it

Thank you


----------



## milliepie

abkriz said:


> Thanks!  Cannot wait to see them



Here you go.  If you need a border around the names just let me know.


----------



## crazydaisy00

Thank You for the namefills! Just curious, does anyone have pics of completed magnets? How do you make them? I swear I wont request any,lol! Not for a while anyway 
I will keep you, hubby and family in our prayers.....we pray for our troops  and their families every night! Thank you and please thank him for all the sacrafices that are made everyday. If you ever would like some extra letters or care packages sent please PM me, we are involved in boyscouts and if we dont have any personal family or friends to send to we just ask out local vets for some names and address.


----------



## amylia403

Hi  There are a few ways to make your magnets  Some people buy the magnetic printer paper and print them on that. Some people submit the pictures to a place that makes magnets like vistaprint. Personally I print the designs on regular paper, then stick them on magnetic sheets (which you can order for super cheap through some craft supply shops or the orientaltrader.com store website) Then I cover them with a laminating sheet, but some people don't bother with that step  Hope that helps you a little  



crazydaisy00 said:


> Thank You for the namefills! Just curious, does anyone have pics of completed magnets? How do you make them? I swear I wont request any,lol! Not for a while anyway
> I will keep you, hubby and family in our prayers.....we pray for our troops  and their families every night! Thank you and please thank him for all the sacrafices that are made everyday. If you ever would like some extra letters or care packages sent please PM me, we are involved in boyscouts and if we dont have any personal family or friends to send to we just ask out local vets for some names and address.


----------



## jmr3983

I've printed mine out on regular paper, laminated using self laminating sheets and then added magnetic strips to the back. They seem to be doing well on my fridge until my cruise lol


----------



## crazydaisy00

amylia403 said:


> Hi  There are a few ways to make your magnets  Some people buy the magnetic printer paper and print them on that. Some people submit the pictures to a place that makes magnets like vistaprint. Personally I print the designs on regular paper, then stick them on magnetic sheets (which you can order for super cheap through some craft supply shops or the orientaltrader.com store website) Then I cover them with a laminating sheet, but some people don't bother with that step  Hope that helps you a little



Thank You!! yes it helps


----------



## rhax07

Milliepie-
Your work is AMAZING, cant wait til you get to my post #3202 and see what you come up with. Thanks again


----------



## milliepie

jonidom said:


> Can someone help me out because I'm new to all of this. We are going on disney cruise in February out of Galveston and I need ideas about door magnets..
> Names needed are.    CHRIS (dad), JONI (mom), CONNOR (boy oldest), ETHAN (boy youngest)
> I appreciate all the help I can get . Thank you



I have a lot of things with names on them in my photobucket.  I believe that I have various fills for all of your names.  I also have many blanks.  If you wanted something specific, just let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Milliepie-

I know you have tons of requests!  Just wanted to see if you think you will be able to work to my request ( page 211 post 3154 ).

We will be leaving next week for our cruise and had hoped to be able to complete my magnets this weekend.

If you can't get to it all, the beach chair designs would be what I would like to have the most and the fill-ins.  

Thanks for time and wonderful work.

Donna


----------



## cnktruitt

Dear Millie

Well I thought I was doing great this year in preparation for my family's upcoming cruise on the Fantasy.  I played with some of the great designs and edited them till I had it all done.....

My computer crashed last night.  I think one of my children were a bit too rough around it......  In any case I cannot access anything.  

Pretty please help...

Can you create any family Christmas beachey or ship theme with the following just thrown in here and there???

"Disney Fantasy
... to the End of the World or not!"
The Truitts
December 15 - December 22, 2012
St Thomas, San Juan, Castaway Cay

I know it is a rush order.......Sorry.  I understand if it isn't possible.  And thank you for all your hard work.

Karen


----------



## NC State Tigger

cnktruitt said:


> Dear Millie
> 
> Well I thought I was doing great this year in preparation for my family's upcoming cruise on the Fantasy.  I played with some of the great designs and edited them till I had it all done.....
> 
> My computer crashed last night.  I think one of my children were a bit too rough around it......  In any case I cannot access anything.
> 
> Pretty please help...
> 
> Can you create any family Christmas beachey or ship theme with the following just thrown in here and there???
> 
> "Disney Fantasy
> ... to the End of the World or not!"
> The Truitts
> December 15 - December 22, 2012
> St Thomas, San Juan, Castaway Cay
> 
> I know it is a rush order.......Sorry.  I understand if it isn't possible.  And thank you for all your hard work.
> 
> Karen




OH WHAT A GREAT IDEA FOR A DESIGN!!!!   We're on the same cruise 

*Milliepie---

If you do this design, I'd love one with no name on it.* 

cnktruitt--I hope you don't mind if I have one, too!

Donna


----------



## Smittycait

Millie, I have a request please...

Hi this mickey head was in your photobucket file.  Could you change it so it says Garrick.  Thanks.

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ds/G H/GarrettPiratemh2.png.html?sort=3&o=211

if for some reason you can't see it...it's a mickey head with a pirate mickey standing next to it with a sword and the original name on it is Garrett...I'd like it changed to Garrick

Thank you


----------



## milliepie

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> Milliepie-
> I was wondering if you could make the following for us:
> 
> 1.  AlaskaDCL.jpg-add Disney Wonder July 2011 & 2013 (with Mickey heads for the zeros)-dates are correct
> 
> 2.  Disney Fantasy Maiden Voyage2.jpg-remove Maiden Voyage and substitute Eastern Caribbean & change date to August 2012 (with Mickey Head for the zero)-date is correct
> 
> 3.  MediterraneanDisneyMagicPreserver.png-remove Mediterreanean and substitute Bahamas December 1999-date is correct
> 
> 4.  princesscrownCinderella.mh.png-Kimberle
> 
> 5.  Kathleen dcl fill.jpg-Kimberle
> 
> 6.  Kathleen dcl fill.jpg-Delilah
> 
> 7.  Cinderella porthole-Kimberle
> 
> 8.  goofyporthole2.jpg-Jack
> 
> 9.  Can you make an Aurora porthole (similar to the Cinderella one)?-Delilah
> 
> 10.  princessaurorapink.mh.png-Delilah
> 
> 11.  goofyMH.png-Jack
> 
> 12.  Disney Fantasy with Dumbo (post #347)-The Byrd Family 2012
> 
> 13.  Jack dcl fill.jpg-Jack (11/10/12-just read that you are closing the 4 shared files and I wanted to make a magnet of this when I get all the customized ones from you so I was wondering if this would be converted into your new account or I needed to have you add this to my list??)
> 
> Thank you so much!  Your designs are magical!  We can't wait to display them on our stateroom door.



Everything will be converted to Photobucket.  I added the link to Jack along with the rest.    The only one I didn't do was the Dumbo.  That one was not one of mine.


----------



## milliepie

luvdamouse91 said:


> Millie,
> 
> May I please get a group porthole  - Disney Fantasy 2012 with Dec 8-15, 2012.
> 
> I would love the porthole with all five (including Minnie) if you can fit everything in.  If not the one with the four would be great too.  Thanks.









calker said:


> My request thread number is 1964, I know our cruise date has passed but if it is at all possible would you still please create this design.  I would like to include it on our door when we sail again next year.
> 
> Thank you again for all you do for us.


----------



## milliepie

NC State Tigger said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> I know you have tons of requests!  Just wanted to see if you think you will be able to work to my request ( page 211 post 3154 ).
> 
> We will be leaving next week for our cruise and had hoped to be able to complete my magnets this weekend.
> 
> If you can't get to it all, the beach chair designs would be what I would like to have the most and the fill-ins.
> 
> Thanks for time and wonderful work.
> 
> Donna



Here you go.   I will try to do the fills too, but no promises, sorry.


----------



## milliepie

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi Milliepie
> I have a couple requests, but we aren't sailing until Feb, so we have lots of time. May I request the 3 beach chairs/Dream Chairs that say Disney Dream 2013 in the sky with a Mickey chair-David, a Minnie chair-Stephanie, and a Daisy chair-Daisy.
> 
> I would also request the DisneyCruiseLine1001.jpg frame with Disney Dream 2013 across the top.
> 
> Lastly, can you combine the filled letters to say Daisy. Filled with about anyone, prefer Daisy, Donald, Mickey, Minnie, and Pluto.
> 
> thanks so much
> Stephanie



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

jmr3983 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I was wondering if you could make one of the Mickey character heads of Ariel and one of the Genie? Thanks in advance



Hope these are what you wanted.


----------



## milliepie

dqjohnson18 said:


> We sail on the Fantasy on the 15th and if you think you could make a couple things for me in time, I would be soooo grateful!   Could you do the following:
> 
> Fantasy 2012 Beach Chairs:
> Donald chair with the name Jeff, Rapunzel chair with the name Kaley(in the middle) and a Ariel chair with the name Denise
> 
> Name tags for Jeff, Denise and Kaley
> 
> If you have time, name fill-ins:
> 
> Jeff - Donald
> Kaley - Rapunzel
> Denise - Beauty & Beast
> 
> Again thank you so very much!!!!!  Denise



I will try for the fills, but no guarantee.  Here are the rest.


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> Millie,
> 
> Could you please do 6 of the DCL License Plate with Mickey for me?
> 
> Date:
> JULY 2013
> 
> Names:
> DIANE
> LARRY
> LISA
> BRYAN
> ASHLEY
> KYLE
> 
> Thank you sooo much!
> Diane



Here are your plates.


----------



## jmr3983

milliepie said:


> Hope these are what you wanted.



Those are awesome!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## dqjohnson18

milliepie said:


> I will try for the fills, but no guarantee.  Here are the rest.



These are wonderful, thank you so very much!!! And thank you for sharing your talents with soooo many people.  You are a very special person!


----------



## milliepie

cnktruitt said:


> Dear Millie
> 
> Well I thought I was doing great this year in preparation for my family's upcoming cruise on the Fantasy.  I played with some of the great designs and edited them till I had it all done.....
> 
> My computer crashed last night.  I think one of my children were a bit too rough around it......  In any case I cannot access anything.
> 
> Pretty please help...
> 
> Can you create any family Christmas beachey or ship theme with the following just thrown in here and there???
> 
> "Disney Fantasy
> ... to the End of the World or not!"
> The Truitts
> December 15 - December 22, 2012
> St Thomas, San Juan, Castaway Cay
> 
> I know it is a rush order.......Sorry.  I understand if it isn't possible.  And thank you for all your hard work.
> 
> Karen



Oh, no!  sorry to hear that.  I will see what I can come up with later this evening.


----------



## braysmommy

Could I get the following plates...thanks for helping make our cruise Wonderful!

Wonder May 13


GoofyLicenseplate.jpg
Kelli

Mickeylicenceplate.jpg
Gail

Goofyvaderporthole.jpg
Brayden

dcllicenseplate.jpg 
Brayden


----------



## cnktruitt

*DONNA*

Of course I don't mind!!  Maybe I'll be able to find your stateroom by looking for a matching magnet!   LOL!!


----------



## cnktruitt

milliepie said:


> Oh, no!  sorry to hear that.  I will see what I can come up with later this evening.



You are an angel Milliepie!!


----------



## platypus6

So, new to this magnet thing.  Not sure how it all works.  Are there free images to download that we can personalize?  I see a lot of people posting their info in this thread.  Apologies for not knowing what is going on!


----------



## rhax07

Milliepie-
Just wondering we you were at in the replies... no rush just curious. my original was #3202 on pg 214

Thanks


----------



## mcgrawfan

platypus6 said:


> So, new to this magnet thing.  Not sure how it all works.  Are there free images to download that we can personalize?  I see a lot of people posting their info in this thread.  Apologies for not knowing what is going on!




You can look through this thread to see designs that you like and put in your request to have them personalized!  Or you can look through the designers folders. Most have links to them in their signature


----------



## abkriz

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  If you need a border around the names just let me know.



These are AHH-MAZE-ING!!  Thank you, Thank you!  Have a wonderful holiday!
xo aimee


----------



## erickara

Agent555 said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> All your designs are beautiful!!! If you are taking requests would it be possible to...
> 
> Is it possible to get the port hole to say Cathy and Kyle. (They are getting married next July  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this can you make it say Pearce Family and Disney Fantasy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Beach chairs we are on the Disney Fantasy December 22, 2012  Christmas yay! and I was hoping you might be able you make the Chairs say Michelle (my mom) Jim (my dad) Cathy (sister) Kyle (her fiancee) Jenny (me) and David (my little brother)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> Happy Holidays!! Jenny


Hi, 

Love the art!! Would it be possible to get the beach chair art with "Eric" & "Kara" in the end chairs and Mickey & Minnie in the middle two chairs for our "Magic" Christmas cruise? 

Thanks,
-Eric


----------



## shantomp98

shantomp98 said:


> Hi - We are going on our first Disney Cruise out of Galveston January 12th. We are surprising our 3 DD's (14, 11 & 6 y/o) as a Christmas gift. I am obviously new to all of the door decorations & while searching the disboards I am feeling as if I have to get some door decor together. I have saved the ears for the door # but what else should I have? My husband & I are celebrating our 15th anniversary (he promised me a cruise at 15 yrs when we got married b/c he couldn't afford one for our honeymoon) so I would think something about that then maybe something about princesses or princess pirates?? What do you suggest? Do people post their children's names on the door?
> 
> Help for the new girl! Don't want my girls to feel left out of the excitement!
> 
> ******
> Since originally posting I see that many people do put the names on magnets. How do I order/request? I saw a princess Mickey ears & then a mickey ears with "1st Cruise", also a photo with Mickey in the clouds & the names of the family on the beach chairs. The names are Brian (dad), Shannon (mom), Hannah (14), Emily (11), Kathryn (6)
> 
> You are so very talented - not sure how you even begin!
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, I have no clue how to "bump" but read someone else's post elsewhere that said quote to bump, hope that is right!!! I have read how extremely busy you are so I don't want to pressure you, so grateful that you use your talent to help so many people. I have read your blog on how to do the mickey head & name fill so I think I have that down. I was wondering if I could get the image above that has the beach chairs, clouds & names on the chairs; the surfboard image; something with the Magic "first Disney cruise"; a porthole with Mickey & the gang "2013 Disney Magic". I think that is it, trying to take guidance from others on what we should have  
Thank you so much


----------



## Clara Belle

Dear Milliepie,

Love your designs.  If possible, I would like to request a couple:  The Disney Fantasy 2012 surfboards with the Following 3 names Eckart, Clara and Sofia.

The Disney Fantasy beach chairs 2012:  With the following 3 names:  Duc, Laura Lin, and Zachary

Thanks!

Clara Belle


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Hi Millie!

Hope all is well with you.  Do you happen to have done a life preserver for the DVC Member cruise (I think you do it as S.S. Member Cruise) for 2013?  I found one for 2012 in your files, but I didn't see 2013.  But you have so many wonderful designs, I start going cross-eyed after a while.  So it may be in there, lol!  If you have it, would you mind posting it for me?  Thanks a bunch!!

Mindy


----------



## DizDragonfly

milliepie, I've been trying to access your 4 shared files, but I'm getting the message: "The file link that you requested is not valid."  Has the account been shut down already?


----------



## pinkibekki

hello there Milliepie!
i had a request on page 208 thread#3106 for our january 2013 wonder cruise, i was also wondering if you would be able to do name tags along with the beach chair scene. if not no biggie. we appreciate anything you can do

names:
BEKKI
JASON
IAN
BRITTANY

thanks again!


----------



## KBT35

@Millipie~~

Ok so I know I may be asking the impossible here but my cousin JUST told me she'd like to reveal our cruise that we are surprising her mom with on *Christmas* and asked me to either get a postcard sent or graphics made like I did for my cruise this year! What she didn't realize is that I put those requests in months before we set sail! I tried to figure out how to modify them myself but can't get it to cooperate for me! 

I'd like to do ticket with the itinerary on it and the Castaway Beach with the chairs. Can you help? Here are examples of what I want.

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/use...airs.jpg.html?

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphoto...55995737_n.jpg

We are on the Dream from May 26-30, 2013 to the Bahamas

Family name would be Thompson-Campbell's

Individual names for the chairs are 

Jalen
Kim
Lenora
Monica
Bruce

I would need these by *Friday* so I can print, laminate & send them to my cousin in Philly for the Christmas reveal! I know I'm asking for a miracle....


----------



## JennKet

I have seen a sunset over the ocean but the sun was shaped like Mickey ears. Does anyone have that graphic and know how to personalize it? I am completely lost when it comes to anything other than basics online! I just finally figured out the Disboards!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Hi Millie,

I'd like to put in a couple of requests:

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...d requests/Cruise/Fantasy/KarenJosebbdeck.jpg

Karen & Jason
20th Anniversary Celebration
2013

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ests/Cruise/Fantasy/Jasanayfamcruisecover.jpg

The Rothwells
February 16 - 23, 2013

Thanks so much for all you do!


----------



## JennKet

I'm also looking for a "support our troops" Mickey. If anyone knows how and wouldn't mi d making one! 

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

cnktruitt said:


> You are an angel Milliepie!!



Here is what I threw together.  I hope you like it.  

And the blank too...


----------



## princessarielle

Hello! My daughter and I are cruising on the Disney Dream in January. We'll be celebrating my 40th and her 13th birthday. 

Can you please make 2 signs?

Lori: Celebrating my 40th Birthday (I'm a Tigger and Pirate fan)
Cassidy: Celebrating my 13th Birthday (She's a Chip n Dale fan)

Thanks!!


----------



## rhax07

rhax07 said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> I have followed your tutorial on your blog about making a mickey head and it's just not working for me. Can you pls help me out...
> 
> I would like 4 mickey heads
> 
> disney cars background with Kayden on it
> 
> Ariel back ground with Aubrey on it
> 
> Bruce (from nemo) background with Ryne on it
> 
> Dori (from nemo) background with Kelly on it
> 
> Also would like something else...
> 
> Some type of unique disney background with HAXTON FAMILY on it
> 
> Thank you



trying to bump my post


----------



## cnktruitt

milliepie said:


> Here is what I threw together.  I hope you like it.
> 
> And the blank too...



Milliepie

This is fabulous!!!  Thank you so much


----------



## Started With a Mouse

Just packed for our first cruise today.  I was able to download some Mickey Heads, name badges, journal pages and a few other goodies.  I taught myself photoshop, and downloaded the Walt type fonts - and wa-la - personalized with all our information!  Had them laminated at Staples, and ordered some magnetic sheets from Oriental Trading.  Here's the best part - my family has no idea I've done this!  I can't wait to see their faces when they see our door!  Thank you again for all you do - it is so much appreciated!


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

milliepie said:


> Everything will be converted to Photobucket.  I added the link to Jack along with the rest.    The only one I didn't do was the Dumbo.  That one was not one of mine.





Hi Millie-

These are absolutely magical-thank you so much!  We are missing 
#4 princesscrownCinderella.mh.png-Kimberle.  Could you add that one for me?  I would really appreciate it.


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

jetskigrl said:


> OHHHHH, I am so in love with this one!!!   Dumbo is our favorite character and I hadn't see this graphic before!!!
> Would it be possible to make one for us also?
> 
> I would like it to say:
> The Barnett Family
> June 29 - July 6, 2013
> 
> Thank you soooooo much!!!




I would love to have this Dumbo magnet (from post #347)with "The Byrd Family 2012"


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

I am trying to print the magnets and am encountering difficulties.  I clicked on the thumbnails attached to Millie's message and then clicked again (there was no download option when I hovered over the picture) and saved the picture.  When I went to print the picture, the image was fuzzy and it cut off the bottom of the image.  Help please....


----------



## Disneysince1982

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> I am trying to print the magnets and am encountering difficulties.  I clicked on the thumbnails attached to Millie's message and then clicked again (there was no download option when I hovered over the picture) and saved the picture.  When I went to print the picture, the image was fuzzy and it cut off the bottom of the image.  Help please....



When you click on the thumbnail it brings you to photobucket.  Then at the top of the pic is a red bar.  Click on zoom and it brings you to full size pic.  Right click and save on your computer.

Barbara


----------



## oneplustwo

Hi Milliepie,

Your designs are amazing! We will be cruising on January 12, 2013 on the Magic. Can I request a few items if you have time?

1. Porthole - Darth Vader Goofy "Karston"

2. Porthole - Darth Maul Donald "Bryce"

3. Porthole - Darth Maul Donald "Chase"

4. Porthole - Obi-wan Kenobi Mickey "Dad"

5. Porthole - Princess Leia Minnie "Mom"

6. Magic Glitter Moon sign - January 12-18, 2013 "The Yong Family"

Thanks so much if you can get to this. If not, no worries and thanks for all that you do!

May


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Hi Millie!
I am cruising solo on the January 19, 2013 Western Fantasy with Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cay.  My name is Nicole- could you do a few designs for me for this cruise?  I am up for anything.  If one could say something about cruising solo & fabulous, or something like that, it would be cool.

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

rhax07 said:


> trying to bump my post



Hello,

I did see your post a couple of pages back.  Unfortunately I cannot reply to everyone immediately, so I hope I didn't insult you by not.  You didn't put a time frame in which you need these by, so I added you to my list, which is pretty long, and will get to them as I can.  If you need them very soon, please let me know and I will try to accommodate you as best as I can.  Some days I don't even get a chance to get on here except to read a few posts.  Thank you for understanding.

I'll be on tomorrow to fill a few more requests.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> These are absolutely magical-thank you so much!  We are missing
> #4 princesscrownCinderella.mh.png-Kimberle.  Could you add that one for me?  I would really appreciate it.



Sorry about that.  I will get to it in the morning.


----------



## milliepie

KBT35 said:


> @Millipie~~
> 
> Ok so I know I may be asking the impossible here but my cousin JUST told me she'd like to reveal our cruise that we are surprising her mom with on *Christmas* and asked me to either get a postcard sent or graphics made like I did for my cruise this year! What she didn't realize is that I put those requests in months before we set sail! I tried to figure out how to modify them myself but can't get it to cooperate for me!
> 
> I'd like to do ticket with the itinerary on it and the Castaway Beach with the chairs. Can you help? Here are examples of what I want.
> 
> http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/use...airs.jpg.html?
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphoto...55995737_n.jpg
> 
> We are on the Dream from May 26-30, 2013 to the Bahamas
> 
> Family name would be Thompson-Campbell's
> 
> Individual names for the chairs are
> 
> Jalen
> Kim
> Lenora
> Monica
> Bruce
> 
> I would need these by *Friday* so I can print, laminate & send them to my cousin in Philly for the Christmas reveal! I know I'm asking for a miracle....



I will see what I can do.


----------



## milliepie

DizDragonfly said:


> milliepie, I've been trying to access your 4 shared files, but I'm getting the message: "The file link that you requested is not valid."  Has the account been shut down already?



I have removed a lot of images, so that might be why.  It's not completely shut down yet, but I am getting closer.

Everything is going to Photobucket, but if you find that there is something that I have that isn't there yet, let me know and I will upload it for you.


----------



## milliepie

JennKet said:


> I'm also looking for a "support our troops" Mickey. If anyone knows how and wouldn't mi d making one!
> 
> Thanks!



Hello,

I have the sunset Mickey pic in my cruise folder.  I also have a few Militaryish designs if you want to browse to see if you like anything.  I can always add or change text on any of them.  I saw a cute stockings over a fireplace design last year, perhaps someone has that one they can post?  

Sunset Mickey





Military Pride folder

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/American Pride Military/

And a few Ribbons...


----------



## DizDragonfly

milliepie said:


> I have removed a lot of images, so that might be why.  It's not completely shut down yet, but I am getting closer.
> 
> Everything is going to Photobucket, but if you find that there is something that I have that isn't there yet, let me know and I will upload it for you.



Whatever the link in your signature is, isn't working anymore.  

I spent hours scrolling through all your Photobucket stuff.  Beautiful!


----------



## IleneF

Milliepie, we are sailing on the Fantasy jan 12 th and would love four boarding passes with the names: Ilene , Murt, Michelle and Kyle if at all possible. If not and you can send me a blank I can edit. Thank you!


----------



## TookTheRedOne

Hey Milliepie. Thanks again for sharing these great graphics. 

Do you have a high resolution version of your bow art? I'd like to blow it up to something I could use for a banner or a door magnet. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rhax07

milliepie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did see your post a couple of pages back.  Unfortunately I cannot reply to everyone immediately, so I hope I didn't insult you by not.  You didn't put a time frame in which you need these by, so I added you to my list, which is pretty long, and will get to them as I can.  If you need them very soon, please let me know and I will try to accommodate you as best as I can.  Some days I don't even get a chance to get on here except to read a few posts.  Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I'll be on tomorrow to fill a few more requests.  Thanks.



No worries, i am new to this and we are sailing in april. Just wanted to make sure you received my request. IF you get time then  great i will wrap them and put them under the tree for xmas... IF not no worries.

Thanks again and your work is truly magical


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

Disneysince1982 said:


> When you click on the thumbnail it brings you to photobucket.  Then at the top of the pic is a red bar.  Click on zoom and it brings you to full size pic.  Right click and save on your computer.
> 
> Barbara



There is no red bar at the top of the picture after I click it to get to photobucket.  Do you have to sign in to photobucket to get the red bar above the picture?  I have no idea what I am missing here, but I cannot get a full size image to save no matter what I do right now.  HELP....


----------



## Disneysince1982

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> There is no red bar at the top of the picture after I click it to get to photobucket.  Do you have to sign in to photobucket to get the red bar above the picture?  I have no idea what I am missing here, but I cannot get a full size image to save no matter what I do right now.  HELP....



Try signing in.  I'm always signed in, maybe that's how I get the red bar. 
Doesn't hurt to try. 

Barbara


----------



## DizDragonfly

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> There is no red bar at the top of the picture after I click it to get to photobucket.  Do you have to sign in to photobucket to get the red bar above the picture?  I have no idea what I am missing here, but I cannot get a full size image to save no matter what I do right now.  HELP....



Just above the picture, in Photobucket, click "Options" and then "Download".  Hope that's what you needed.


----------



## MarvelPrincess

Is there anyway I can get a police officer Minnie? My mom is a police officer and would love it for our 1/5/13 cruise. Thanks! 

(I hope I did this right )


----------



## milliepie

tootsiemr said:


> can i please get aquaduck ears with fantasy april 2013 and disney letters with ship and dale for william and ariel for natasha



Hello,  Here are your fills.  Thanks for waiting sooo long.


----------



## milliepie

KBT35 said:


> @Millipie~~
> 
> Ok so I know I may be asking the impossible here but my cousin JUST told me she'd like to reveal our cruise that we are surprising her mom with on *Christmas* and asked me to either get a postcard sent or graphics made like I did for my cruise this year! What she didn't realize is that I put those requests in months before we set sail! I tried to figure out how to modify them myself but can't get it to cooperate for me!
> 
> I'd like to do ticket with the itinerary on it and the Castaway Beach with the chairs. Can you help? Here are examples of what I want.
> 
> http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/use...airs.jpg.html?
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphoto...55995737_n.jpg
> 
> We are on the Dream from May 26-30, 2013 to the Bahamas
> 
> Family name would be Thompson-Campbell's
> 
> Individual names for the chairs are
> 
> Jalen
> Kim
> Lenora
> Monica
> Bruce
> 
> I would need these by *Friday* so I can print, laminate & send them to my cousin in Philly for the Christmas reveal! I know I'm asking for a miracle....



I was just about to do these, but the links don't work for me.  The beach chairs are easy enough to figure out, but I'm sort of confused about the itinerary ticket.  If you could try again or post a direct link that might help.  Thanks.  

P.S.  Just so I don't mess up...  Is Jalen a girl or boy?  Also, any chair preferences?


----------



## milliepie

MarvelPrincess said:


> Is there anyway I can get a police officer Minnie? My mom is a police officer and would love it for our 1/5/13 cruise. Thanks!
> 
> (I hope I did this right )



Do you want just the Minnie dressed as a Police officer, because I have that, or do you want her on a Mickey head or something?


----------



## hotchpot

Hi Millie,

Any chance I bump my request for our 12/21 cruise?

I got the Santa hat but still would like:

*Beach Chair scene with:
*
a.) The background from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/use...25983445596445
b.) The Tigger chair with SANDY on it from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/use...81138426345528
c.) The Stitch chair with MADISON on it from the same pic as the background link
d.) The Pluto chair with BETH on it from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/use...75810543332984

Thanks so much Millie!!!
Beth


----------



## MarvelPrincess

milliepie said:


> Do you want just the Minnie dressed as a Police officer, because I have that, or do you want her on a Mickey head or something?



The Minnie dressed as a police officer is perfect! Do you have a link for it?


----------



## milliepie

Deleted


----------



## milliepie

IleneF said:


> Milliepie, we are sailing on the Fantasy jan 12 th and would love four boarding passes with the names: Ilene , Murt, Michelle and Kyle if at all possible. If not and you can send me a blank I can edit. Thank you!



I have the blank in my cruise folder.  Here is the link.  Let me know if you still need help filling it out, or if you figured it out.


----------



## milliepie

TookTheRedOne said:


> Hey Milliepie. Thanks again for sharing these great graphics.
> 
> Do you have a high resolution version of your bow art? I'd like to blow it up to something I could use for a banner or a door magnet.
> 
> Thanks again!



Was it this one, or a specific ship one you needed?  I don't have one like this in a higher resolution, but I can try to make one.


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> Sorry about that.  I will get to it in the morning.


----------



## milliepie

DizDragonfly said:


> Whatever the link in your signature is, isn't working anymore.
> 
> I spent hours scrolling through all your Photobucket stuff.  Beautiful!




Thank you.  I updated my signature link.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Made this for a request on the Disign thread but since it doesn't require a name I thought I would post it here for anyone that would like to use it:


----------



## milliepie

shantomp98 said:


> Hi, I have no clue how to "bump" but read someone else's post elsewhere that said quote to bump, hope that is right!!! I have read how extremely busy you are so I don't want to pressure you, so grateful that you use your talent to help so many people. I have read your blog on how to do the mickey head & name fill so I think I have that down. I was wondering if I could get the image above that has the beach chairs, clouds & names on the chairs; the surfboard image; something with the Magic "first Disney cruise"; a porthole with Mickey & the gang "2013 Disney Magic". I think that is it, trying to take guidance from others on what we should have
> Thank you so much



Will try go get something done by the end of the week.


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Thank You for the namefills! Just curious, does anyone have pics of completed magnets? How do you make them? I swear I wont request any,lol! Not for a while anyway
> I will keep you, hubby and family in our prayers.....we pray for our troops  and their families every night! Thank you and please thank him for all the sacrafices that are made everyday. If you ever would like some extra letters or care packages sent please PM me, we are involved in boyscouts and if we dont have any personal family or friends to send to we just ask out local vets for some names and address.



That is very kind of you to offer.  It is a great thing that you do for them and I know that they appreciate it so much.  

Here is the Michael Jordan fill.  Getting there little by little.    It's weird how they look different sizes.  I made them the exact same size.  Hopefully they print ok.


----------



## MarvelPrincess

milliepie said:


> sure, save them soon because i am going to delete them in about a week.  Thanks.



thank you!


----------



## milliepie

KatieJo11 said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> Another new cruiser and already a big fan of your work. DIS is awesome and has helped me a lot in planning our trip.
> 
> The "Dorski family" is cruising Western Caribbean on the Wonder Dec 30-Jan 5 2012-2013.
> 
> Could you come up with something new years themed and possibly a family name?
> 
> Individually it's Mike (grumpy) , Tessa Jo (rapunzel) and Katie Jo (tinker bell).
> 
> You look super busy, I feel I've asked for too much. Anything you could do for me would be very appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much.



Here are a few things.


----------



## milliepie

Kilted Candyman said:


> Good morning Milliepie,
> 
> Amy and I are heading back out on another cruise and wanted to ask if you could do a few for us?  We have most of the ones from before but a couple are date/ship based so wanted to see if we could get them for the new ship?
> 
> This on in DRAC -
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Names/C D/Colin Stitch fill_zps1c420831.png
> 
> and if there is a Tigger version one for AMY
> 
> A tigger porthole for Amy
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...sts/Cruise/Portholes/JustinTiggerporthole.jpg
> 
> One like this one for Drac but with just Stitch
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/Portholes/Hawaii2012LiloStitchporthole2.jpg
> 
> One of these with Drouillard Clan using Gordon Dress ( http://www.clangordonhighlanders.com/images/gorddres1.jpg ) -
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...equests/Mickey Heads/Q R S T/Sharpclanmhs.png
> 
> We have plenty of time.  Thank you for your time and all you do for making the cruises that much better.
> 
> Jim



Hello,
I had to search for a different pic because the one you posted was too low quality. I hope I got it right.


----------



## EllE1

EllE1 said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> I love all your artwork and will be going a Disney Magic Cruise that leaves out of  Galveston Texas. I was wondering if you can help create some designs for my scrapbook?
> 
> 
> 1. Itinerary of our trip using the following template -- www_4shared_com/photo/eDdV_mMm/Disney_Magic_Itinerary_Blank.html
> 
> Information to appear on the Itinerary
> 
> 6 Night Western Caribbean Cruise on Disney Magic from December 29, 2012 to January 4, 2013
> 
> Day       	Port
> 1           	Galveston, Texas
> 2           	At Sea
> 3           	At Sea
> 4           	Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands
> 5           	Cozumel, Mexico
> 6           	At Sea
> 7           	Galveston, Texas
> 
> 
> 2. I have been searching but do not see Mickey heads for the following examples: I would love it if you can create the heads based on my iternary above
> 
> www_4shared_com/photo/QkGigtYR/Western_Oct_16mh.html?
> www_4shared_com/photo/s-ErOi45/western_caribbean_6night.html
> www_4shared_com/photo/2wxLWRq6/Cruisemh.html
> 
> 
> 3. Deck Chairs
> www_4shared_com/photo/yffYKrlt/Dream_Chairs_mmpp.html
> 
> Please create one for Disney Magic with 3 deck chairs:  2 chairs on the left (the Mickey Deck chair that is Red and Black and a Minnie Mouse Deck chair). After the beach ball, the third chair is the pirate chair with the blue sand pail. No names on the chairs.
> 
> 
> 4. Pics with names:
> A license plate with Mickey Mouse and the name Jacob on it.
> A license plate with Handy Manny and his Tools and the name Jacob on it.
> A Mickey Mouse pirate picture with Jacob (same one that you created before with "Carter" on it)
> 
> 
> 5. And if this is not too much trouble, we are there over New years so I would love any surprise creation that you can show with fireworks etc.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance and I look foward to your creations
> 
> Elle
> PS. I had to modify the first parts of the links with "_" where a "." would be as it would not let me post.


Hi Millie, 

I see that you extremely busy with your requests but I was wondering if you would have time to take a look at my requests (post #3085)? I would like to put a book togther as a gift for my son before we head off on Dec 29th. 

Thank you so much!
Elle


----------



## milliepie

TgrFans said:


> Oh my goodnessI just found these.how adorable!
> 
> Can I ask for a few more?
> 
> The cruise portholewith Captain Mickey, with the name Mike
> 
> the cruise porthole with Daisy Duck, with the name Allison
> 
> the cruise porthole with Cinderella, with the name Abby
> 
> the cruise porthole with Minnie (in a pink & white polk a dot dress), with the name Regina
> 
> the cruise porthole with Goofy (in orange shirt), with the name Fred
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your talents!



Here you go.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Here is another for the Fantasy:


----------



## milliepie

EllE1 said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> I see that you extremely busy with your requests but I was wondering if you would have time to take a look at my requests (post #3085)? I would like to put a book togther as a gift for my son before we head off on Dec 29th.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Elle



I think I got them all but one.  I couldn't figure which one it was from the link.


----------



## milliepie

Diane71969 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can I please get the following Magnets please???
> 
> DCL License Plates (1 each):
> 
> Diane
> Larry
> Lisa
> Bryan
> AShley
> Kyle
> 
> Also in your Photobucket, under Disney Cruise/Logos and Years it was the 3rd one, it says Disney Cruise Line in top left corner with 2012.  Can you do that same exact one only for 2013?  Also can you do 2 of them and add in the other corner opposite Disney Cruise Line - The Guessfelds and one the other one The Roberts?
> 
> Thanks sooo much!



Did you get your plates when I posted them.  Just checking so you don't miss them.


----------



## milliepie

Eleblanc said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I have one request for a cruise that is next year, so this is obviously not a rush request and whenever to have free time to get around to it, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> I am looking for the magnet with the Magic in the background with mickey heads above that are filled with the countries from ports on the itinerary.   It also has the date on it.  I already have this design from your shared files for previous cruises.  This would be for the July 13th cruise in the Mediterranean cruise in 2013.
> 
> Would it be best if I give you all the names of the ports on that cruise?
> 
> Thank you so much.



If you don't mind posting the ports, that would be very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

PatsMinnie said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> Thanks so much for the magnets I used on my Bahamas cruise earlier this month!
> 
> DH and I booked an Alaskan cruise for our anniversary next September, and I was hoping you could do something for me using Eric and Ariel - maybe a porthole that says "Happy Anniversary."  If you have it, maybe the scene from "kiss the girl" or where Ariel is in the pink dress, and Eric not in his wedding outfit?  I need this 10 months from now, so there is obviously no rush!
> 
> I do appreciate all you do for us!
> 
> Charlotte



Here are a couple of things for you.


----------



## milliepie

kendzee94 said:


> Please could I have you make this, with the Fantasy instead of Wonder in the life preserver with 2013 on the bottom of the life preserver? Thanks!



Here yougo.


----------



## milliepie

Clochette nordique said:


> Is there any way you can make another one with November 9 to 16, 2013?
> 
> You're all so magical to us, gifted with this talent.  I'd like to share mine too, but usually people are afraid of mine:  I'm a therapist....... , so we have to rely on your talent,  you're so kind to share so freely.  Since the disign will live forever in the scrapbook after the cruise, if you can do it, I can promise that we will be forever grateful!
> 
> Poussière de fée!



My pleasure.


----------



## milliepie

Smittycait said:


> Millie, I have a request please...
> 
> Hi this mickey head was in your photobucket file.  Could you change it so it says Garrick.  Thanks.
> 
> http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ds/G H/GarrettPiratemh2.png.html?sort=3&o=211
> 
> if for some reason you can't see it...it's a mickey head with a pirate mickey standing next to it with a sword and the original name on it is Garrett...I'd like it changed to Garrick
> 
> Thank you












kkliesing said:


> MilliEpie
> 
> Would you do a Disign for me like in post 3153
> 
> Disney Magic.   2013
> 
> 1 beach chair. -  John
> 1 beach chair. -  Kathy
> 
> Thank you very much









nordway said:


> Milliepie.....
> Could I please have the cruise line name tags with names below.... also please the beachchairs with 2013 Fantasy as described below....
> 
> Nametags:
> Neil
> Dana
> Paige
> Blake
> Harold
> Gelene
> 
> Beach CHAIRS
> Mickey- Neil
> Minnie- Dana
> Donald-Blake
> Daisy-Paige
> 
> Seperate one for
> Mickey-Harold
> Minnie-Gelene
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Hi Millie!
> 
> Hope all is well with you.  Do you happen to have done a life preserver for the DVC Member cruise (I think you do it as S.S. Member Cruise) for 2013?  I found one for 2012 in your files, but I didn't see 2013.  But you have so many wonderful designs, I start going cross-eyed after a while.  So it may be in there, lol!  If you have it, would you mind posting it for me?  Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> Mindy



Didn't have one yet.  I did it with both logos.


----------



## maggs1035

Hi I'm wondering if it would be possible to get some magnet designs for our May 18 2013 fantasy cruise? Thank you


----------



## Kilted Candyman

milliepie said:


> Hello,
> I had to search for a different pic because the one you posted was too low quality. I hope I got it right.



Looks great Millie!  Thanks for your work and have a Happy Holidays!

Jim


----------



## 4newtocruise

4newtocruise said:


> Hi, your work is great.  No hurry, our cruise isn't until June 2013:
> 
> http://dc523.4shared.com/img/BuGbHAeu/s7/Fantasy_Glitter_moon_July_21-2.jpg
> 
> Father's Day Eastern Fantasy, June 15-22nd
> 
> http://dc222.4shared.com/img/Zqv5kM4C/s7/Indianacoltsdreamcruisemh.png
> My son is a huge Chicago Bears fan
> Greetings from Chicago, Illinois
> 
> Thank you.



*Bump - just a friendly reminder.  Posted on pg. 192, post #2879.  Don't want to loose my place in line.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

milliepie said:


> Didn't have one yet.  I did it with both logos.



Thank you!!   And thanks for both versions.  Call me old and stuck in my ways, but I like the old one better!  

Hope you have a great holiday.    Be sure and take some time away from here!

Mindy


----------



## SmithFamily2003

Good morning Milliepie,

You do awesome work!    Please add me to your list.

Can you make me the following for our upcoming cruise?

1. Beach Chair Scene - Disney Dream 2013
    4 chairs, whatever ones you choose
    Buddy, Holly, Haley, Abby

2. Disney Dream Life Preserver
    Smith Family 2013

3.  DCL License Plates with Mickey, May 2013
     Buddy
     Holly
     Haley
     Abby

4.  Do you have the cruise portholes with Rapunzel or Merida?
     If so, Rapunzel with Haley
             Merida with Abby
             Goofy with Buddy
             Nemo fish with Holly

Thank you so much,
Holly


----------



## skybroree

Your work is amazing!  We are surprising our three girls with a Disney cruise in March (March 1-9) and would love to have some of these on our door.  I couldn't find the Mickey Head with the map out of Galveston for this cruise (going to CC, Port Canaveral and Key West).  If possible I would love the following:


Itinerary Mickey Head: out of Galveston going to CC, Port Canaveral and Key West - March 1-9, 2013

Canadian Mickey Head with live perserver with "Hetherington" on it

Sleeping Beauty Mickey Head: BROOKE
Rapunzel Mickey Head (not sure if you have this one): BROOKE
Cinderella Mickey Head: SKYLAR
Ariel Mickey Head: REESE
Lady & Tramp Mickey Head: DAD (one ear) MUM (on the other)
Pluto Mickey Head: PUCK

For friends travelling with us: Canadian Mickey Head with live perserver - SCOTT & ANGELA

Thanks so much in advance , I know my girls with LOVE these!!


----------



## PatsMinnie

milliepie said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of things for you.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=ArielEricanniversarymh.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=ArielEricAnniversaryporthole.jpg



Milliepie, these are PERFECT! Thank you!!


----------



## Pr1ncess

Hey Milliepie - your stuff is gorgeous!  Wondering if you could make us the Mickey head with western carribean ports (Port Canaveral, grand cayman, costa maya, cozumel, CC) Fantasy, Jan 4-11, 2014? I saw one you did that was so cute!  Obviously have lots of time before we need it. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## KatieJo11

Millie---Thank you so much- very cool! I have been brousing your files and came up with some things on my own. Lots of trial and error, but I had so much fun These are perfect finishing touches to our door magnets collection! Thanks again- Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

Disneysince1982 said:


> Try signing in.  I'm always signed in, maybe that's how I get the red bar.
> Doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> Barbara



When you sign in, are you going in under Milliesky and the DISfriends password?


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

DizDragonfly said:


> Just above the picture, in Photobucket, click "Options" and then "Download".  Hope that's what you needed.



All I get is the heart with Like to the left of the picture and NOTHING else.  Are you "signing" in and if so, under what sign in/password????


----------



## DizDragonfly

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> All I get is the heart with Like to the left of the picture and NOTHING else.  Are you "signing" in and if so, under what sign in/password????








This is what I see on the top of the screen.  You aren't seeing the same stuff?

The option to Download is available when you click "Options" where I've put the pink arrow pointing.


----------



## Disneysince1982

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> When you sign in, are you going in under Milliesky and the DISfriends password?



I stay signed in with my own login name and password.  So when I click on Milliesky's heart in her signature I still have to use her password to get into her photobucket.  I am still using the old format (I don't like Photobuckets new format).  DisDragonfly is using the new format that's why she has the options button but I just click on the zoom and right click when it is expanded.

Barbara


----------



## DizDragonfly

Disneysince1982 said:


> DisDragonfly is using the new format that's why she has the options button but I just click on the zoom and right click when it is expanded.



I use Photobucket so rarely that I didn't even know there was an old or new format.  

As you can tell from the picture, I'm not even signed in.


----------



## milliepie

erickara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Love the art!! Would it be possible to get the beach chair art with "Eric" & "Kara" in the end chairs and Mickey & Minnie in the middle two chairs for our "Magic" Christmas cruise?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Eric


----------



## milliepie

Clara Belle said:


> Dear Milliepie,
> 
> Love your designs.  If possible, I would like to request a couple:  The Disney Fantasy 2012 surfboards with the Following 3 names Eckart, Clara and Sofia.
> 
> The Disney Fantasy beach chairs 2012:  With the following 3 names:  Duc, Laura Lin, and Zachary
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Clara Belle



Here you go... 











shantomp98 said:


> Hi, I have no clue how to "bump" but read someone else's post elsewhere that said quote to bump, hope that is right!!! I have read how extremely busy you are so I don't want to pressure you, so grateful that you use your talent to help so many people. I have read your blog on how to do the mickey head & name fill so I think I have that down. I was wondering if I could get the image above that has the beach chairs, clouds & names on the chairs; the surfboard image; something with the Magic "first Disney cruise"; a porthole with Mickey & the gang "2013 Disney Magic". I think that is it, trying to take guidance from others on what we should have
> Thank you so much



Here are yours.  












4newtocruise said:


> Hi, your work is great.  No hurry, our cruise isn't until June 2013:
> 
> http://dc523.4shared.com/img/BuGbHAeu/s7/Fantasy_Glitter_moon_July_21-2.jpg
> 
> Father's Day Eastern Fantasy, June 15-22nd
> 
> http://dc222.4shared.com/img/Zqv5kM4C/s7/Indianacoltsdreamcruisemh.png
> My son is a huge Chicago Bears fan
> Greetings from Chicago, Illinois
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## tita155

Hi- is it possible I may also get a magnet design? I am not picky, this will be my first cruise with my family. Btw these look really awesome. Our cruise is feb 2013. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## milliepie

DizDragonfly said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> I'd like to put in a couple of requests:
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...d requests/Cruise/Fantasy/KarenJosebbdeck.jpg
> 
> Karen & Jason
> 20th Anniversary Celebration
> 2013
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ests/Cruise/Fantasy/Jasanayfamcruisecover.jpg
> 
> The Rothwells
> February 16 - 23, 2013
> 
> Thanks so much for all you do!



Here you are.  










oneplustwo said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Your designs are amazing! We will be cruising on January 12, 2013 on the Magic. Can I request a few items if you have time?
> 
> 1. Porthole - Darth Vader Goofy "Karston"
> 
> 2. Porthole - Darth Maul Donald "Bryce"
> 
> 3. Porthole - Darth Maul Donald "Chase"
> 
> 4. Porthole - Obi-wan Kenobi Mickey "Dad"
> 
> 5. Porthole - Princess Leia Minnie "Mom"
> 
> 6. Magic Glitter Moon sign - January 12-18, 2013 "The Yong Family"
> 
> Thanks so much if you can get to this. If not, no worries and thanks for all that you do!
> 
> May



I could have sworn I did the glitter moon.    I'll post it here when I get it.


----------



## milliepie

tita155 said:


> Hi- is it possible I may also get a magnet design? I am not picky, this will be my first cruise with my family. Btw these look really awesome. Our cruise is feb 2013. Thanks so much in advance.



If you want something general, I have a lot of blanks in my Photobucket.  If you wanted info on them please give details.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

rhax07 said:


> Milliepie-
> 
> I have followed your tutorial on your blog about making a mickey head and it's just not working for me. Can you pls help me out...
> 
> I would like 4 mickey heads
> 
> disney cars background with Kayden on it
> 
> Ariel back ground with Aubrey on it
> 
> Bruce (from nemo) background with Ryne on it
> 
> Dori (from nemo) background with Kelly on it
> 
> Also would like something else...
> 
> Some type of unique disney background with HAXTON FAMILY on it
> 
> Thank you



Here are your Mickey Heads.


----------



## peabean30

i


----------



## oneplustwo

Love them! Thanks so much! I'll be looking out for the glitter moon.


----------



## milliepie

SkyKyDad said:


> MILLIEPIE,
> My family and I are huge fans of your work.  I was wondering if you could work us up some of your best work.  I'll give you our favorite characters and let you know what we've already sailed and when we are going again.  I'd like to use the images to make my family magnets for Christmas.
> 
> We Love Buzz and Woody.all the Cars Characters..including Lightning and Materand of course Minnie and Mickey!
> 
> WE sailed on:
> --The magic in July of 2001 for our honeymoon
> -- the 5day Bahamas cruise on the Dream on July 22, 2012
> --Sailing this July 21 2013 on the Western Carribean Fantasy!!!!
> 
> Family Name:  The Allen Family
> 
> Our boys:  Skyler (Favorite Lightning) and Kyan (Favorite Buzz)
> 
> We also love sports teams... Red Sox / Celtics
> 
> Mom:  Sheree
> Dad: Mark
> 
> If you have time and can work us up some magic, thank you!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Mark



Here are a few to get you started.  I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## eculmone

Hi Milliepie;
I would love to surprise my daughter with a pirate mickey ears with a bandana and pirate minnie and her name "Natalie"? I pulled off your Pirate 'Mom' and Dad ears so one for her to match would be really cute.

Thank you


----------



## SmithFamily2003

Do you have a blank of the beach scene with 4 chairs?

Thanks,
Holly


----------



## rhax07

THANK YOU!!!! my mickey heads are AMAZING!!!! I see that you have generic mom and dad mickey heads... do you have and brother and sister ones too?


----------



## crazydaisy00

milliepie said:


> That is very kind of you to offer.  It is a great thing that you do for them and I know that they appreciate it so much.
> 
> Here is the Michael Jordan fill.  Getting there little by little.    It's weird how they look different sizes.  I made them the exact same size.  Hopefully they print ok.



Thank You!! As always I love it and appreciate your help!


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

DizDragonfly said:


> This is what I see on the top of the screen.  You aren't seeing the same stuff?
> 
> The option to Download is available when you click "Options" where I've put the pink arrow pointing.



No, I am not seeing any of this.  I am clicking on the thumbnails in Milliepie's post.  Photobucket image pops up, but not all of this.  Are you getting into this Photobucket page by clicking the thumbnail in a post from Milliepie?  I cannot figure out why I'm not getting all of this on the page I see.


----------



## EeyoreIsMyName

Disneysince1982 said:


> I stay signed in with my own login name and password.  So when I click on Milliesky's heart in her signature I still have to use her password to get into her photobucket.  I am still using the old format (I don't like Photobuckets new format).  DisDragonfly is using the new format that's why she has the options button but I just click on the zoom and right click when it is expanded.
> 
> Barbara



I do not sign in under my name.  I have just been clicking the thumbnails on the post from Millie to get to Photobucket images.  That's when I see the heart with LIKE next to it and nothing else.

When you say "Milliesky's heart in her signature", are you talking about the heart with the word LIKE next to it?

So, I need to sign in under my name, then go to this heart and sign in using her password to get into her Photobucket account and then I can click and zoom?  I'll give it a try (but I'll be back if it doesn't work for me...).  

I was trying to add a printer today at work under Google Chrome and it would not install for some reason.  I had to use Internet Explorer to get added.  I keep wondering if my problem is the operating system (or the operator!), a software issue or what!?!?!?


----------



## fluvannaj

Hi Millie!

I love your DISigns and was wondering if you could modify one for me.

I want this: moran clan fantasy mh.png   

but with family name removed and the dates of March 9-16, 2012.  Ship is same (Fantasy).

Thank you so much!!!!

Fluvanna

Disney Fantasy March 9-16, 2012


----------



## Clochette nordique

milliepie said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Thank you so very much!  It's greatly appreciated, as usual!
> :
> 
> Poussière de fée!


----------



## hotchpot

hotchpot said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Would love some of your magic:
> 
> 1. DCL Mickey Santa hat with Sandy, Madison and Beth on one ear and Disney Magic on the other (just like the Whitt family's)
> 
> 2. Beach Chair scene with:
> a.) The background from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...g.html?&_suid=1354285535201032425983445596445
> b.) The Tigger chair with SANDY on it from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...pg.html?&_suid=135428644162405081138426345528
> c.) The Stitch chair with MADISON on it from the same pic as the background link
> d.) The Pluto chair with BETH on it from http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...jpg.html?&_suid=13542866594050775810543332984
> 
> Thanks so much Millie!!!
> Beth


BUMP please?

Leaving next Thursday and was wondering if you could do my deck chairs?  Am very appreciative of your time, thanks so much!

Beth


----------



## 4newtocruise

milliepie said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> Here are yours.



Thank you - they are PERFECT!!!!


----------



## milliepie

hotchpot said:


> BUMP please?
> 
> Leaving next Thursday and was wondering if you could do my deck chairs?  Am very appreciative of your time, thanks so much!
> 
> Beth



So sorry.  I thought I had posted them when I did them.  Here you go.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Another Christmas Design ready to print, no name required


----------



## hotchpot

milliepie said:


> So sorry.  I thought I had posted them when I did them.  Here you go.



Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## micheleq

Hi Milliepie!

Do you have any DCL Boarding Passes for the Wonder made up?  I'd like to have two for my girls, Grace & Alexandra.  Wonder, March 30, 2013.

Thanks & thanks for helping everyone out here on the DIS 

Michele


----------



## EllE1

milliepie said:


> I think I got them all but one.  I couldn't figure which one it was from the link.




Hi Millie, 

Thank you for creating these wonderful designs! They are exactly what I was looking for. I can't post links so I am hoping that I can describe the picture to you. The missing Mickey head is like the picture on page 184, post 2759. The mickey head is created based on the the words for the type of cruise, dates, and locations. If you can base it on the places we are going in our itinerary, that would be great!  

6 Night Western Caribbean Cruise on Disney Magic from December 29, 2012 to January 4, 2013 

Day Port 
1 Galveston, Texas 
2 At Sea 
3 At Sea 
4 Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands 
5 Cozumel, Mexico 
6 At Sea 
7 Galveston, Texas 


I still need to fill a couple more pages and if you have time, can you please create 2 licence plates (1 Sailor Mickey with Jason and 1 Minnie Mouse with Elaine). I only saw it now but there is a picture of Minine Mouse with a parasol on a light brown map with the Cruise logo with various pictures - can you please create one for with Disney Magic and the dates December 29, 2012 - January 4, 2013 (example - page 182, post 2730).


I would like to try and create some of my own images and I was wondering are you able to share the black logo and white logo for the words Disney Magic?

Again, thank you so much for your help 
Elle


----------



## Tired mom of 3 boys

Hi Millie - I've tried looking through your designs, but do you have anything appropriate for the Med cruise to Greece this summer ('13) on the Magic? Thank you!


----------



## rhax07

I was looking at past threads and i saw a couple of magnet ideas that I liked and was wondering if anyone has them and can personalize them for me...

The image reads...
What happens at sea stays at sea, it has 3 mickeys heads on it

the other one is...
deck chairs on the ship

Any help would be great... thanks


----------



## KBT35

milliepie said:


> I was just about to do these, but the links don't work for me.  The beach chairs are easy enough to figure out, but I'm sort of confused about the itinerary ticket.  If you could try again or post a direct link that might help.  Thanks.
> 
> P.S.  Just so I don't mess up...  Is Jalen a girl or boy?  Also, any chair preferences?



Oh nooooo sorry I just saw this response! If you can't do the boarding pass, no worries the beach chairs would be perfect! Jalen is a boy, he's my DS. 






Mind you this cruise is:
May 26 to May 30 
Disney Dream

Day	 Port	 Ashore	 Onboard
1	 Port Canaveral, Florida	 
2	 Nassau	 
3	 Castaway Cay	 
4	 At Sea	 —	 —
5	 Port Canaveral, Florida	 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TheLabelles

Hi there,
As we are getting ready for our cruise in March 2013, I am trying to print off magnets for our door.  For whatever reason, when I print off the picture on regular paper it comes out fine.  However when I put the magnetic paper in, it prints out wrong - not all the picture is printing out.  Does anyone know why this is happening and what I can do to fix it so we have magnets for our door?  We have already wasted 4 pages and don't want to waste anymore.
Greatly appreciate any feedback.

Thanks

The Labelles


----------



## erickara

milliepie said:


>


Thank You!!! It came out fantastic. 

Happy Holidays!!!!!!
-Eric & Kara


----------



## DizDragonfly

milliepie said:


> Here you are.



Thanks so much!!  These are awesome!


----------



## DizDragonfly

EeyoreIsMyName said:


> No, I am not seeing any of this.  I am clicking on the thumbnails in Milliepie's post.  Photobucket image pops up, but not all of this.  Are you getting into this Photobucket page by clicking the thumbnail in a post from Milliepie?  I cannot figure out why I'm not getting all of this on the page I see.



Yes, this is what I get when I click on one of Milliepie's thumbnails.  Here's some things you might try:


Try a different browser or two (IE, Firefox, Chrome)
Try a different computer
Try a computer at a different location (one from home, one from work or the library)
Do any of the computers have an ad blocker or some other kind of blocking software program installed?  If so, disable the program and try again.
Try clearing your cache, browser history and cookies

I hope something works for you!


----------



## KMG1969

I was just wondering what page of requests you were up to. thanks.


----------



## perky42474

I don't have much time but I am hoping someone can help me.  I misspelled one of the names of the little girl in our party and I forgot to get them replaced.  Now I am lacking in magnets for her.  Can anyone whip me up a couple magnets with the name Genae.  Anything girlie or princess.  We leave on the 26th.  I only need a couple.  I just don't want her to feel like she got cheated.  Thanks!


----------



## kimwhitt93

Millie,

Is there anyway you could do one more for me? I am needing/wanting the Star Wars letters spelling Steven. If there is anyway of using the Star Wars characters instead of Mickey's that would be great, but if not, it's okay. I leave on Saturday. 

Again, thank you for all of your wonderful artwork and time.

Kim 








kimwhitt93 said:


> Millie, you are "AWESOME". I love all the designs. There was one that you missed. Is there any chance you may be able to do it?
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/fH81ogr...rnaments.html?
> Whitt Family, Merry Christmas 2012, Kim, Mike, Brandon, MaryBeth, Connor
> 
> 
> Also, with MaryBeth's name fill, I don't think I was clear of what I was looking for. I love what you did, but was wondering if you could use the black and while lettering with the background pink. If not, no big deal.
> 
> Thank you again and again for your time and talent.


----------



## TookTheRedOne

perky42474 said:


> I don't have much time but I am hoping someone can help me.  I misspelled one of the names of the little girl in our party and I forgot to get them replaced.  Now I am lacking in magnets for her.  Can anyone whip me up a couple magnets with the name Genae.  Anything girlie or princess.  We leave on the 26th.  I only need a couple.  I just don't want her to feel like she got cheated.  Thanks!



Let me see what I can do.


----------



## PenskeSth1

Hello Millie, I know it is short notice but could you make one for the Fantasy NEW YEARS cruise...Dec 29th- Jan 5th with The ALBERRYs on it?

thank you in advance


----------



## milliepie

I just wanted to post a note to everyone to let you know what's going on.  I am going to be taking a break after this week and will be back at the beginning of next year.  I was trying to catch up with requests a couple of days ago and was hoping to do a lot more, but the boys got sick  and I had to take care of them and didn't get much of a chance to get on.  

I went through a lot of requests and tried to get all of the ones needing them before the end of the year, but I still have a lot to go through, so if you need something before Jan 5th, please let me know and I will try to get them done this week.  If I skipped over your post please forgive me, I do miss some, but not on purpose, so if you are before post 177 and need yours before the end of the year please let me know.  My goal was to have them all done before this thread hit its 250 page mark, but I'll most likely have to start a new thread.  Thanks guys, I hope everyone has an amazing Holiday!


----------



## milliepie

KMG1969 said:


> I was just wondering what page of requests you were up to. thanks.



It's hard to say because I am all over, but I would say, minus a few, that I am on page 189.


----------



## milliepie

perky42474 said:


> I don't have much time but I am hoping someone can help me.  I misspelled one of the names of the little girl in our party and I forgot to get them replaced.  Now I am lacking in magnets for her.  Can anyone whip me up a couple magnets with the name Genae.  Anything girlie or princess.  We leave on the 26th.  I only need a couple.  I just don't want her to feel like she got cheated.  Thanks!



Hi there,

Did you ever get the ones that I fixed for you?  I'll find them and post them for you just in case you didn't.  

ETA:  I found the Mickey Heads and not sure if you got the beach chairs with the corrected name so I'm adding that too.


----------



## TookTheRedOne

perky42474 said:


> I don't have much time but I am hoping someone can help me.  I misspelled one of the names of the little girl in our party and I forgot to get them replaced.  Now I am lacking in magnets for her.  Can anyone whip me up a couple magnets with the name Genae.  Anything girlie or princess.  We leave on the 26th.  I only need a couple.  I just don't want her to feel like she got cheated.  Thanks!



Art courtesy of Milliepie (MP, I hope you don't mind my doing this). Lettering added my me.


----------



## milliepie

TheLabelles said:


> Hi there,
> As we are getting ready for our cruise in March 2013, I am trying to print off magnets for our door.  For whatever reason, when I print off the picture on regular paper it comes out fine.  However when I put the magnetic paper in, it prints out wrong - not all the picture is printing out.  Does anyone know why this is happening and what I can do to fix it so we have magnets for our door?  We have already wasted 4 pages and don't want to waste anymore.
> Greatly appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The Labelles



I know that on my old printer when I tried to print anything thick like magnet paper or card stock, it didn't catch right and started printing before it finally started to feed correctly.  This cut off the picture like you describe.  Other than that, Idk.


----------



## milliepie

kimwhitt93 said:


> Millie,
> 
> Is there anyway you could do one more for me? I am needing/wanting the Star Wars letters spelling Steven. If there is anyway of using the Star Wars characters instead of Mickey's that would be great, but if not, it's okay. I leave on Saturday.
> 
> Again, thank you for all of your wonderful artwork and time.
> 
> Kim



I know I uploaded the one for MaryBeth, but I can't remember if I posted it.  Here is that and one for Steven.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

perky42474 said:


> I don't have much time but I am hoping someone can help me.  I misspelled one of the names of the little girl in our party and I forgot to get them replaced.  Now I am lacking in magnets for her.  Can anyone whip me up a couple magnets with the name Genae.  Anything girlie or princess.  We leave on the 26th.  I only need a couple.  I just don't want her to feel like she got cheated.  Thanks!



I made a few for you:


----------



## kimwhitt93

This is great! Thank you Millie!
I did get MaryBeth's. 

Thank you again. I hope you have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year. Hope everyone is feeling better in your household. 





milliepie said:


> I know I uploaded the one for MaryBeth, but I can't remember if I posted it.  Here is that and one for Steven.


----------



## milliepie

KBT35 said:


> Oh nooooo sorry I just saw this response! If you can't do the boarding pass, no worries the beach chairs would be perfect! Jalen is a boy, he's my DS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you this cruise is:
> May 26 to May 30
> Disney Dream
> 
> Day	 Port	 Ashore	 Onboard
> 1	 Port Canaveral, Florida
> 2	 Nassau
> 3	 Castaway Cay
> 4	 At Sea
> 5	 Port Canaveral, Florida
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Here are your chairs and boarding pass.  I didn't make the one you posted, so I re-created a similar one for you.  Not sure if you wanted the wording on there to be the same.  Honestly, to me, it doesn't read right.  It sounds like you are inviting someone to watch you cruise?  Anyways, if you want it to stay, cool, if not I can easily change it for you.  

P.S. if you have a QR code reader, I left you a little note on the qr code.


----------



## Jane1967

milliepie said:


> It's hard to say because I am all over, but I would say, minus a few, that I am on page 189.



She is probably close to correct.  I am on pg. 188 and don't have mine yet, but we don't cruise until March 9th.  Put mine in early!!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

milliepie said:


> It's hard to say because I am all over, but I would say, minus a few, that I am on page 189.



I might be on the minus side of that - but I'm not seeing my request (page 182, #2730]

Next year works fine for me!!

I hope you and your family have a healthy and wonderful holiday!!

Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## perky42474

Thank you guys soooooo much!  They are awesome!  You saved me.


----------



## Danjocass

Hi Millie  You did some name fills for me and they were fabulous! Thank you again. Request is: I leave in a month and want to make the shirt in about 3 weeks and I know you are swamped, but I thought I'd take a stab in the dark, and ask if there is any chance you can do one more fill for me? 

The name is:

JoAnne 

the character is Tinkerbell

I am attaching the link of the fill you did for my DD so I can show you the style I would like. 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/C D/Cassieplutofill.jpg

Thanks so much in advace


----------



## Lady Boadicea

TheLabelles said:


> Hi there,
> As we are getting ready for our cruise in March 2013, I am trying to print off magnets for our door.  For whatever reason, when I print off the picture on regular paper it comes out fine.  However when I put the magnetic paper in, it prints out wrong - not all the picture is printing out.  Does anyone know why this is happening and what I can do to fix it so we have magnets for our door?  We have already wasted 4 pages and don't want to waste anymore.
> Greatly appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The Labelles



Sorry to hear you are having issues! My guess would be that the magnet paper is too thick for your machine. Are you putting just one sheet on at a time? If so I would suggest printing on cardstock and using magnet strips. This is what I did and it actually worked better than the magnet paper. I made the big ears that go over the door with the magnet paper and they would not stick on the door, idk why. You could also try printing on regular paper and laminating and then adding magnet strips.
I hope one of these suggestions works for you


----------



## 3Adevas

TheLabelles said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> As we are getting ready for our cruise in March 2013, I am trying to print off magnets for our door.  For whatever reason, when I print off the picture on regular paper it comes out fine.  However when I put the magnetic paper in, it prints out wrong - not all the picture is printing out.  Does anyone know why this is happening and what I can do to fix it so we have magnets for our door?  We have already wasted 4 pages and don't want to waste anymore.
> Greatly appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The Labelles



You may want to consider having the images printed as a photograph - I sent my images online to Walmart photo and then cut them out and attached to self adhesive magnet paper from the craft store and they turned out really good! I did Santa hat Mickey ears for over our door number then several magnets commemorating the 2012 Fantasy Western Caribbean cruise!


----------



## VTDisney

Good evening, My parents are going on a back to back cruise on the Magic.  They are doing the TranAtlantic from May 18th -June 1 and then the first Med Cruise from June 1 - June 8.  

My mom is looking for some magnets and I was wondering if you would be able to help.  She is open for anything.  Their last name is STAHL and their first names are Jack and Margaret.  

I have seen some that are personalized.  If you have any that are blank I can add their names to them.  

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 3Adevas

VTDisney said:
			
		

> Good evening, My parents are going on a back to back cruise on the Magic.  They are doing the TranAtlantic from May 18th -June 1 and then the first Med Cruise from June 1 - June 8.
> 
> My mom is looking for some magnets and I was wondering if you would be able to help.  She is open for anything.  Their last name is STAHL and their first names are Jack and Margaret.
> 
> I have seen some that are personalized.  If you have any that are blank I can add their names to them.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



Millie has tons of blanks on her photobucket acct there's a link to it on one of these pages...if u can add the lettering yourself that is a great way to go! She is awesome!


----------



## KBT35

milliepie said:


> Here are your chairs and boarding pass.  I didn't make the one you posted, so I re-created a similar one for you.  Not sure if you wanted the wording on there to be the same.  Honestly, to me, it doesn't read right.  It sounds like you are inviting someone to watch you cruise?  Anyways, if you want it to stay, cool, if not I can easily change it for you.
> 
> P.S. if you have a QR code reader, I left you a little note on the qr code.



Agreed!! The wording is weird!! Let's remove it and just have the Thompson & Campbell Family Cruise part centered there! 
Also could you swap Bruce's & Jalen's names on the chairs? Bruce is Monica's hubby & Jalen is my son....some folks (not me) are weird about those things so I don't wanna start something unnecessary. 
Thanks so much!! These are great as always!!


----------



## KBT35

milliepie said:


> Here are your chairs and boarding pass.  I didn't make the one you posted, so I re-created a similar one for you.  Not sure if you wanted the wording on there to be the same.  Honestly, to me, it doesn't read right.  It sounds like you are inviting someone to watch you cruise?  Anyways, if you want it to stay, cool, if not I can easily change it for you.
> 
> P.S. if you have a QR code reader, I left you a little note on the qr code.



Agreed!! The wording is weird!! Let's remove it and just have the Thompson & Campbell Family Cruise part centered there! 
Also could you swap Bruce's & Jalen's names on the chairs? Bruce is Monica's hubby & Jalen is my son....some folks (not me) are weird about those things so I don't wanna start something unnecessary. 
Thanks so much!! These are great as always!!


----------



## Llges

I need some door graphics, help anyone? 

Lindy-girl, she's 16, would prob like Minnie or tink, something cute but not babyish

Garrett-14, either goofy or pirate Mickey

Ella Jane-6, something very cute with daisy would be great!!

Colby-7, pirate Mickey (this is a different room than Garrett so if they are similar it's ok)

Riley-10-Minnie or tink (can be similar to lindy) 

Disney Dream, January 6-10 2013

Grammie & Papa, probably Mickey & Minnie

Rachel (adult) - chip and dale

Lori (that's me- adult, but I love Cinderella)

Clint (adult) goofy or Donald 

Thanks to anyone who wants to tackle this bunch!! If no one is up to so many, I completely understand!!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

milliepie said:


> Here you go.



These are wonderful! Thank you so much! Just one challenge, right above the ship on the first one is a "D". Is it supposed to be there? If not, would it be difficult to remove?
thanks again
stephanie


----------



## milliepie

Daisy'sMama said:


> These are wonderful! Thank you so much! Just one challenge, right above the ship on the first one is a "D". Is it supposed to be there? If not, would it be difficult to remove?
> thanks again
> stephanie



Oops, no, it's not supposed to be there.  Fixed it.  







KBT35 said:


> Agreed!! The wording is weird!! Let's remove it and just have the Thompson & Campbell Family Cruise part centered there!
> Also could you swap Bruce's & Jalen's names on the chairs? Bruce is Monica's hubby & Jalen is my son....some folks (not me) are weird about those things so I don't wanna start something unnecessary.
> Thanks so much!! These are great as always!!



Ok, i changed them for you.


----------



## milliepie

Someone asked for this, but I can't find the original request.  Here is hoping you find it.


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Im was wondering if you would be able to do a few requests for me for my sons 1st Bday party is the end of November any help is greatly appreciated. I do love you designs and my family always enjoys them. I reuse name fills you have made me in the past as they grow or wear out their shirts!! Also we get so many compliments on our shirts which we tell people how great your designs are!!
> 1.Im looking for a miniture candy bar wrapper a mickey mouse birthday theme with Nathan on it. Its his 1st bday but doesnt have to be specific with 1st bday Id just like a bday theme mickey w Nathan on it.
> 2. A Mickey fill for Nathan, Mason, Lawren, Sarah, Daniel, Hunter, Jaxon
> 3. Under you birthday folder the Birthdayboy file but with a 1 on top of the cake and Nathan somewhere on the pic whereever you feel it looks right
> 4. A Christmas Dis fill for Nathan, Mason, Lawren, Sarah, Daniel, Hunter, Jaxon
> 
> Here are the Mickey fills.
> Thank you soooo much and if you can not fill I will totally understand or if you have any questions!


----------



## KBT35

milliepie said:


> Oops, no, it's not supposed to be there.  Fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i changed them for you.



Thank you Thank you!!!!!


----------



## oneplustwo

Hi Milliepie. Have you had a chance to do the glitter moon? I haven't been able to find it.

Magic Glitter Moon sign - January 12-18, 2013 "The Yong Family"

Thanks so much!



milliepie said:


> Here you are.
> 
> 
> I could have sworn I did the glitter moon.    I'll post it here when I get it.


----------



## mcgrawfan

Hello!!

Could I please have Boarding Pass Name Fills for the Fantasy
Jan 12-19, 2013  Eastern

Todd
Kelsi
Harper

Also would like 





Same Cruise The Chambers Family
Port Canaveral
St Thomas/St John
San Juan Puerto Rico 
Castaway Cay






Same Cruise  
Todd
Kelsi 
Harper  (girl)
Your choice on SurfBoards

As always thank you so much!!!
Kelsi


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Llges said:
			
		

> I need some door graphics, help anyone?
> 
> Lindy-girl, she's 16, would prob like Minnie or tink, something cute but not babyish
> 
> Garrett-14, either goofy or pirate Mickey
> 
> Ella Jane-6, something very cute with daisy would be great!!
> 
> Colby-7, pirate Mickey (this is a different room than Garrett so if they are similar it's ok)
> 
> Riley-10-Minnie or tink (can be similar to lindy)
> 
> Disney Dream, January 6-10 2013
> 
> Grammie & Papa, probably Mickey & Minnie
> 
> Rachel (adult) - chip and dale
> 
> Lori (that's me- adult, but I love Cinderella)
> 
> Clint (adult) goofy or Donald
> 
> Thanks to anyone who wants to tackle this bunch!! If no one is up to so many, I completely understand!!



Hi Millie, 
Have u started working in this request? If u want I can help with it. Just let me know.
Lady


----------



## milliepie

Lady Boadicea said:


> Hi Millie,
> Have u started working in this request? If u want I can help with it. Just let me know.
> Lady



No I have not.  Please do!  Thank you.


----------



## dismom73

dismom73 said:


> Hi Millipie, first I want to say that you are an amazing person to spend so much time and effort to make cruises so special for people you don't even know!  You certainly have made our past cruises magical with all of your DISigns!
> Could I PLEASE request the following...
> 
> A Mickey bubble head with map for 8 day cruise out of Galveston, stopping at CC, PC and Key west.  Magic, February 15-23, 2013.
> The character heads that look like vinalmations;
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Tinkerbell
> Tigger
> Rapunzel
> 
> Anything Disney with Ohio state, either Mickey or Grumpy, and Tigger with THE Ohio State (I haven't seen anything to list as an example, so if it's not doable you can scratch this)
> 
> and
> *The picture that has the Magic on one side and the WDW castle on the other that says "MAGICally transported to The Happiest Place on Earth"  February 15-23, 2013*
> Thank you so much in advance for your time and effort!



Hi Milliepie!  I know you are swamped and I don't want to add to your craziness, my post is on page 201 and most of it can wait...I was just wondering if there is anyway you could do the one bolded above?  I'm hoping to use the image for some homemade FE gifts and it's going to take me awhile to make them and we leave in Feb.  If you aren't able to get to it before your break I completely understand!


----------



## 4lildreamers

Do you do the tickets?  If so could you point me to them.  I didn't see them in your folder.  And if you don't, do you know who does?  We want to make tickets to Mickey's Halloween party---to put under the tree.  Thanks


----------



## Lady Boadicea

4lildreamers said:


> Do you do the tickets?  If so could you point me to them.  I didn't see them in your folder.  And if you don't, do you know who does?  We want to make tickets to Mickey's Halloween party---to put under the tree.  Thanks



Try the Creative DISign section. There are several DISigners that do tickets and letters for the parks. 
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## SkyKyDad

Hi MilliePie,
I wanted to wish you a Happy Holidays and thank you for the few designs you put together for us and posted.  They look amazing.  If you have a chance, could you please make the following for us:

--Porthole Mickey (Mark)
--Porthole Minnie (Sheree)

--Ear Shape with the Western Carribean Map/Itinerary (Fantasy)  July 2013
--Disney cruise name tags (Mark, Sheree, Skyler, Kyan)
--Beach Chairs with Allen Family (Mark, Sheree, Skyler, Kyan)
--Anything Aquaduck 
--Red Sox Allen Family
--Anything else personalized with Allen Family
Here are the cruises we've been on.  
MARK/SHEREE (JULY 2001 MAGIC/Honeymoon)
MOMMY/SHEREE, DADDY/MARK, SKYLER, KYAN (JULY 22 2012 5 DAY DREAM)
MOMMY/SHEREE, DADDY/MARK, SKYLER, KYAN (JULY 20 2013 7 DAY FANTASY/WESTERN)

Thank you so much and once again Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!
Mark


----------



## milliepie

Saw a request earlier for a white ship logo.  Read it previously but can't find it or remember the ship.  Here are the three that I just uploaded.


----------



## milliepie

dismom73 said:


> Hi Milliepie!  I know you are swamped and I don't want to add to your craziness, my post is on page 201 and most of it can wait...I was just wondering if there is anyway you could do the one bolded above?  I'm hoping to use the image for some homemade FE gifts and it's going to take me awhile to make them and we leave in Feb.  If you aren't able to get to it before your break I completely understand!



I can do it for you, but just to make sure, is this the one you were talking about?


----------



## goeva

Hi, Milliepie: Do you have these blanks without Disney Magic or Texas but instead just Disney Cruise Line on it that you can share? 
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ise/License Plates/MagicTexaslicenceplate.jpg
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...cense Plates/EmilyMonstersinclicenseplate.jpg
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...se/License Plates/KaylaStitchlicenceplate.jpg
And may I ask how to make the edge on the license plate like yours? I just started playing around with photoshop elements and would really appreciate the help.


----------



## milliepie

goeva said:


> Hi, Milliepie: Do you have these blanks without Disney Magic or Texas but instead just Disney Cruise Line on it that you can share?
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ise/License Plates/MagicTexaslicenceplate.jpg
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...cense Plates/EmilyMonstersinclicenseplate.jpg
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...se/License Plates/KaylaStitchlicenceplate.jpg
> And may I ask how to make the edge on the license plate like yours? I just started playing around with photoshop elements and would really appreciate the help.



I'll upload them when I get a chance.  
I am still learning Photoshop myself and I used a different program to do those plates.  I did find a good tutorial on how to do them though.  It looks like the same concept using the bevel setting.  Hope it helps.  

http://pshero.com/photoshop-tutorials/graphic-design/vanity-license-plate


----------



## mollyclairesmom

I love this!  Thank you for your talent and generosity!

Could I please have the western carribbean itinerary map -- grand cayman, costa maya, cozumel, castaway cay-- (mickey head shape), April 2013, Fantasy, The Rice Family?


----------



## violetmonarch

I am so impressed by the things you have made for so many people here!  After reading thru your blog, I finally learned how to make them, but I cannot locate as many backgrounds and stuff like that (I am not very good at all things computer/technical) Alas, my printer went KaPut!  
Just wanted to say that they are so nice!


----------



## goeva

milliepie said:


> I'll upload them when I get a chance.
> I am still learning Photoshop myself and I used a different program to do those plates.  I did find a good tutorial on how to do them though.  It looks like the same concept using the bevel setting.  Hope it helps.
> 
> http://pshero.com/photoshop-tutorials/graphic-design/vanity-license-plate



Milliepie: 

Thank you so much for the link. This website is totally AWESOME. It's incredible what photoshop can do. 
You're awesome, too. 
I'm gonna find time to learn. 
No rush on the those license plate blanks. 
Wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Llges said:


> I need some door graphics, help anyone?
> 
> Lindy-girl, she's 16, would prob like Minnie or tink, something cute but not babyish
> 
> Garrett-14, either goofy or pirate Mickey
> 
> Ella Jane-6, something very cute with daisy would be great!!
> 
> Colby-7, pirate Mickey (this is a different room than Garrett so if they are similar it's ok)
> 
> Riley-10-Minnie or tink (can be similar to lindy)
> 
> Disney Dream, January 6-10 2013
> 
> Grammie & Papa, probably Mickey & Minnie
> 
> Rachel (adult) - chip and dale
> 
> Lori (that's me- adult, but I love Cinderella)
> 
> Clint (adult) goofy or Donald
> 
> Thanks to anyone who wants to tackle this bunch!! If no one is up to so many, I completely understand!!



Here you go. I wasn't sure what you wanted for the Disney Dream so I made two. If you want any changes please let me know. 




































































All the Names can be found here, sorry but I was moving things around:
http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Names/


----------



## Llges

I'm beyond blown away!! These are so amazing!! I am so so excited to print these out and show everyone!! The kids are finding out Christmas Day and I've got to print these and use them in the big reveal!! I cannot begin to tell you how much I appreciate you doing this! You have made one Mom very excited! Thank you and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## tgch123

mcgrawfan said:


>



****lady B is going to take care of this one for me! Thank you Lady B!!*****

Hello!!
I was wondering if anyone could make me one of these with my cruise info on it? 

Disney Magic February 2013
Tommy Courtney Gracie Hudson

and maybe something personalized for the kids? designers chioce   Gracie 6yrs  and Hudson 2.5 yrs

Thank you so much to whoever has the time!!!
MerryChristmas!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Llges said:


> I'm beyond blown away!! These are so amazing!! I am so so excited to print these out and show everyone!! The kids are finding out Christmas Day and I've got to print these and use them in the big reveal!! I cannot begin to tell you how much I appreciate you doing this! You have made one Mom very excited! Thank you and Merry Christmas!!!



You're welcome! I just realised that I did Ella's wrong, should be Ella Jane. Here is the correction:


----------



## ohanaMAMA

wow. these are amazing. I sure would love one for my DD18..

the cruise we are planning is a Graduation gift for her. A mickey head with the 

class of 2013 incorporated into it would be SO cool. Could anyone come up with a cool design?

we are also BIG HUGE GIANT USC Gamecocks fans...


----------



## milliepie

goeva said:


> Milliepie:
> 
> Thank you so much for the link. This website is totally AWESOME. It's incredible what photoshop can do.
> You're awesome, too.
> I'm gonna find time to learn.
> No rush on the those license plate blanks.
> Wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!



Glad to help.  Here are the plates.


----------



## puppytrainer

Hi Milliepie  Im so in awe of these designs!  I've got no talent when it comes to stuff like this, I'm so grateful for people like you.  Could I please get the following:

DCL Nametags (could they say first cruise on them pretty please):
Angie
Abby

Beachcharis with Mickey and Goofy in the clouds - Fantasy 2013
Mickey  Angie
Rapunzel  Abby

Portholes
Abby  Nemo characters with water background
Angie  Fab 4

Preserver  Disney Fantasy, June 22nd-29th, 2013

Photo frame like in post #3217 but with Fantasy 2013 (if you have it already I couldnt seem to find it)

DCL licence plates  Cpt. Mickey with black background and yellow letters
Angie
Abby

Thank you so, so, so, so, so much!!  Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## dddiii

Hi Milliepie,

Can you do another version of this one for us?

/milliesky/media/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Portholes/GiffordfamilyMickeypalsporthole.jpg.html

Sorry it won't let me post a real link. 

We are going in March 2013...

Thanks again!


----------



## milliepie

crazydaisy00 said:


> Im was wondering if you would be able to do a few requests for me for my sons 1st Bday party is the end of November any help is greatly appreciated. I do love you designs and my family always enjoys them. I reuse name fills you have made me in the past as they grow or wear out their shirts!! Also we get so many compliments on our shirts which we tell people how great your designs are!!
> 1.Im looking for a miniture candy bar wrapper a mickey mouse birthday theme with Nathan on it. Its his 1st bday but doesnt have to be specific with 1st bday Id just like a bday theme mickey w Nathan on it.
> 2. A Mickey fill for Nathan, Mason, Lawren, Sarah, Daniel, Hunter, Jaxon
> 3. Under you birthday folder the Birthdayboy file but with a 1 on top of the cake and Nathan somewhere on the pic whereever you feel it looks right
> 4. A Christmas Dis fill for Nathan, Mason, Lawren, Sarah, Daniel, Hunter, Jaxon
> 
> Here are the Christmas fills.  I think I finally got them all right?
> 
> Thank you soooo much and if you can not fill I will totally understand or if you have any questions!


----------



## crazydaisy00

Tank You so much for helping me out with my Christmas (and Birthday) requests! As always I appreciate your talent Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## natalie123

Question for you all ... After I type this I will good back and start reading the thread ..  But these designs are great! Does everyone just print them on magnet paper in their printers? Trying to figure out how to do some of these and can some tell me is there somewhere where I can find all the ones done in one spot so I can see if my girls names are done already? Thanks for your help


----------



## ScarJsMom

milliepie- could you make a graphic for me?  I just need one for my daughter, she loves Ariel (or any princess)..just something with her name on it.  Thank you so much!


----------



## mbjeni

Hi Millie,

Merry Christmas to you and yours! I was just giving myself a little "Bump" from page 204 for our upcoming cruise on Jan. 12th, 2013! I am so grateful to your generosity and this can be done after the holidays! Thanks!

"Wow! I had lost a lot of faith in people lately and reading this post makes me feel better about humanity! I have a unique request for you! Have you ever done a Minnie mouse dentist or a Mickey mouse veterinarian together? Our names are Jen and Adam and we are sailing on the Eastern Fantasy on Jan. 12, 2013! Our kids, Alexander and Benjamin love Jake and the Neverland Pirates! I would be so grateful if you could provide us with some designs of your choosing! "

Thank you for bring a little magic to all of us!
Jen


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Milliepie,
    Thanks for all that you do for us DISsers. You have done this designs for me in the past. Can you please create a Western itinerary with Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Jamica and CC with dates June 21-28 2014 Disney Fantasy. Thanks again.


----------



## dismom73

milliepie said:


> I can do it for you, but just to make sure, is this the one you were talking about?



Yes!  This is the one.


----------



## natalie123

If you have time we would would love some of you great work to use on our cruise on the Dream. We are going on Jan 13 to the 17. Our family name is Dove and below is our names... We would be happy with anything you can do!!

Isabel (loves Belle and Pluto)
Abigail (loves Ariel and Minnie)
Natalie (Minnie)
Brad (Mickey)


----------



## goeva

milliepie said:


> Glad to help.  Here are the plates.



It's here! 
Thank you so much, doll.


----------



## love280mickey

Hi Millie, just wanted to say THANK YOU, Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year!

I printed off some of the designs you made for me to go alongwith the surprise for my dd tomorrow morning!

You're awesome!


----------



## Llges

Help!!  I'm trying to print the awesome graphics that were done for my family, and I can't do it!! I just went to the instruction page at the beginning of the thread and tried to do what it said. (click on graphic, which takes me to photobucket, I clicked on picture, then tried to right click.  When I right click, save or save as are not options.  I want to send them to office max to print them, any ideas of what to do?? Thank you so much.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Llges said:


> Help!!  I'm trying to print the awesome graphics that were done for my family, and I can't do it!! I just went to the instruction page at the beginning of the thread and tried to do what it said. (click on graphic, which takes me to photobucket, I clicked on picture, then tried to right click.  When I right click, save or save as are not options.  I want to send them to office max to print them, any ideas of what to do?? Thank you so much.








Click on "Options" and then choose "Download".  Hope that works for you!


----------



## mdurette

Hello All:
Thanks Millie for all that you do!  Happy Holidays!

I'm working on last minute stocking stuffers tonight.   I have no problem adding text to things.

Does anyone know if Millie has blank backgrounds that I can just add the text to.  I have been making my way through her completed work - but not really coming across a page that has them.


----------



## milliepie

mdurette said:


> Hello All:
> Thanks Millie for all that you do!  Happy Holidays!
> 
> I'm working on last minute stocking stuffers tonight.   I have no problem adding text to things.
> 
> Does anyone know if Millie has blank backgrounds that I can just add the text to.  I have been making my way through her completed work - but not really coming across a page that has them.



My blanks are all here.  Don't forget the sub-albums too.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/


----------



## milliepie

DizDragonfly said:


> Click on "Options" and then choose "Download".  Hope that works for you!



Looks like Photobucket has changed since the first post.  I'm going to update it.  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## milliepie

natalie123 said:


> Question for you all ... After I type this I will good back and start reading the thread ..  But these designs are great! Does everyone just print them on magnet paper in their printers? Trying to figure out how to do some of these and can some tell me is there somewhere where I can find all the ones done in one spot so I can see if my girls names are done already? Thanks for your help



You can print them on magnet paper, or card stock/photo paper and attach magnets to the back.  Most of the DISigners have a link to their photo sharing sites in their signatures.  I have all of mine with names on them in the sub-folders, "name fills" and "all completed requests."  I hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## Llges

Thank you, I got them printed!! They are great, thank you!!!


----------



## mdurette

milliepie said:


> My blanks are all here.  Don't forget the sub-albums too.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/




Thanks so much - strange - I have logged in and out of your photobucket all day.  Sometimes I get all your albums and sub albums.  Sometimes I don't.

All is well though - much appreciated!


----------



## DizDragonfly

milliepie said:


> Looks like Photobucket has changed since the first post.  I'm going to update it.  Thanks for the pic!



Glad to help!  



Llges said:


> Thank you, I got them printed!!



Sweet!


----------



## natalie123

milliepie said:
			
		

> You can print them on magnet paper, or card stock/photo paper and attach magnets to the back.  Most of the DISigners have a link to their photo sharing sites in their signatures.  I have all of mine with names on them in the sub-folders, "name fills" and "all completed requests."  I hope you can find what you are looking for.



Thanks so much! I have been reading up on this and you do great work! I posted a request but also trying to look at your work to see what I can find  Merry Christmas! All the best for the holidays!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

I have made a few new things, I can customize, ship Names, wording & dates can all be changed.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

natalie123 said:


> If you have time we would would love some of you great work to use on our cruise on the Dream. We are going on Jan 13 to the 17. Our family name is Dove and below is our names... We would be happy with anything you can do!!
> 
> Isabel (loves Belle and Pluto)
> Abigail (loves Ariel and Minnie)
> Natalie (Minnie)
> Brad (Mickey)



I made you a few things  have a great cruise!


----------



## emtmom0104

Hi Millie and all other awesome DISigners!

Thanks for all your amazing work. Millie, I was wondering, last year before our cruise I printed your journal pages from 4shared for my sons homework. I cannot find all of them now in your photobucket account. Maybe I'm missing something. We are on the feb 7th & 11th trips on the wonder. I printed all of the restaurants and ports the last time so he was always writing. Can you help with this?  Also, any chance in getting a Mickey head with the itinerary on it, as well as the boarding pass..you had made on before in a recent post with a qr code..wondering if I can get that with the wonder on it?  I want to make them as part of FE gifts.


----------



## ohanaMAMA

hi all... Im not sure if there is a protocol on how to request a design? I LOVE all the amazing work on this thread. I wish I was so great with a computer.... and while I have my door pretty planned out I would LOVE a 
design for the name 

JASMIN

with a finding nemo theme... She is graduating this year and we have planned a cruise on the DREAM February 3-7 to celebrate her 2013 graduation.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Hello all makers,

I'm headed on a 3-Night Bahamian cruise on the Dream in Feb  14-17th and it looks like we will have a nice DISer turn out.

I have what I need for my door but if one of you can put something together for a on everyone's door?  We did it on our first cruise and it adds a I'm a DISer! feel to the doors.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## natalie123

Lady Boadicea said:
			
		

> I made you a few things  have a great cruise!
> 
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=MinnieHeadNatalie_zpsdc478e7c.jpg
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums...n=view&current=MickeyHeadBrad_zps66c5f349.jpg
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=MickeyHeadIsabel_zps5ff35b3b.jpg
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=MickeyHeadAbagail_zpsf0da514c.jpg



Thank you soooo much Lady Boadicea! These are so great! My girls are going to love them.

I hope that you enjoyed the holidays! Thank you again


----------



## natalie123

milliepie said:
			
		

> You can print them on magnet paper, or card stock/photo paper and attach magnets to the back.  Most of the DISigners have a link to their photo sharing sites in their signatures.  I have all of mine with names on them in the sub-folders, "name fills" and "all completed requests."  I hope you can find what you are looking for.



Hi Milliepie... Question for you every time I click on your link to photo bucket it asks for a pass word? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## wickesy

natalie123 said:


> Hi Milliepie... Question for you every time I click on your link to photo bucket it asks for a pass word? Am I doing something wrong?



The password is above the link in milliepie's signature.


----------



## natalie123

wickesy said:
			
		

> The password is above the link in milliepie's signature.



Thanks.... I am on my iPad and don't see it but I will try logging on the computer to see if maybe the veil set up is different. Thanks


----------



## CrusingFamily4

Hello 

About a year ago I requested a design for the grandparents and my family.  Millipie, you were very sweet and completed the design, but I just realized it says Fantasy 2012 on it!  (We are going 2013).

Can you please update the Disney Fantasy ship to say 2013 for the McQueen family, and then another for the Huot family.

Also... I realized that I forgot to add my moms name.  Only requested grandma.  May I please have the porthole window with Minnie for the name Yvonne

Sorry for the short notice   (We leave on the 11th for a week in disney world and then are on the cruise the 19th).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

ohanaMAMA said:


> hi all... Im not sure if there is a protocol on how to request a design? I LOVE all the amazing work on this thread. I wish I was so great with a computer.... and while I have my door pretty planned out I would LOVE a
> design for the name
> 
> JASMIN
> 
> with a finding nemo theme... She is graduating this year and we have planned a cruise on the DREAM February 3-7 to celebrate her 2013 graduation.



Hi, I had been working on some USC items for you since I saw your first post. If you want either personalized please let me know. Also, here are a few for Jasmin. If you would rather wait for Millie that is fine. I think she is taking a short holiday break but will be back soon.


----------



## ohanaMAMA

Thank you SOOOO much Lady b! Those are perfect. She loves them 

cant wait to put them on our cabin door!


----------



## momoftwinadoes

Hi There- I would love some magnets for our eastern caribbean cruise on the Fantasy Jan 26- Feb 2, 2013. Our family name is Harrington- Michael, Kelley, Mia & Ava
Any design you can do is great! 

I also have a niece in the cabin next to us whose name is Camryn and it is so hard to find something with her name. She loves princesses. Anything you can do would be appreciated. It's so nice that you do this! Thanks


----------



## goeva

Hey, Milliepie: 
I've been trying to make the plate with the link you gave me since last night and still no success. 
I'm gonna have to give it another try when I get more free times.  
Can I have this license plate with the name Tim, please. 
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...Cruise/License Plates/LisaDCLlicenseplate.jpg
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## EllE1

Hi Millie, 
I hope you had a good Christmas and that your family is feeling better. If you have time, are you able to make the items below? We sail on Dec 29 and I would like to turn some of the items into magnets. If not, I can still use them after my cruise as well. Thank you very much for posting the white "Magic" logos - I was the one that had asked for them originally 

I wish you and your family a very happy new year! 

Thanks again!
Elle





			
				Originally Posted by milliepie said:
			
		

> I think I got them all but one. I couldn't figure which one it was from the link.





EllE1 said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Thank you for creating these wonderful designs! They are exactly what I was looking for. I can't post links so I am hoping that I can describe the picture to you. The missing Mickey head is like the picture on page 184, post 2759. The mickey head is created based on the the words for the type of cruise, dates, and locations. If you can base it on the places we are going in our itinerary, that would be great!
> 
> 6 Night Western Caribbean Cruise on Disney Magic from December 29, 2012 to January 4, 2013
> 
> Day Port
> 1 Galveston, Texas
> 2 At Sea
> 3 At Sea
> 4 Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands
> 5 Cozumel, Mexico
> 6 At Sea
> 7 Galveston, Texas
> 
> 
> I still need to fill a couple more pages and if you have time, can you please create 2 licence plates (1 Sailor Mickey with Jason and 1 Minnie Mouse with Elaine). I only saw it now but there is a picture of Minine Mouse with a parasol on a light brown map with the Cruise logo with various pictures - can you please create one for with Disney Magic and the dates December 29, 2012 - January 4, 2013 (example - page 182, post 2730).
> 
> 
> I would like to try and create some of my own images and I was wondering are you able to share the black logo and white logo for the words Disney Magic?
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your help
> Elle


----------



## natalie123

has anyone come cross these that they could change the wording on for me?

thanks

http://pinterest.com/pin/139119075960348201/

http://pinterest.com/pin/139119075960348202/


----------



## garrettandkatesmom

I just sent you a pm with a request.  Is that okay or do I need to post it here?  Thanks!


----------



## erinsmom03

milliepie, I am still figuring out the whole magnet thing, but I want to say a big THANK YOU! to you, because I used a lot of your graphics to create a countdown calendar and a precruise book to surprise DD9 with her first cruise as a Christmas present...she was so excited, and she loves the calendar and book!  I never could have done it without you!


----------



## lafa

Hi Milliepie,

I looked but couldn't find the date 2013 in all black with 0 as a black mickey head.  Do you have that?  

Thank you so much!
Lynn


----------



## Lady Boadicea

garrettandkatesmom said:
			
		

> I just sent you a pm with a request.  Is that okay or do I need to post it here?  Thanks!



A pm is good as I might miss posts on this busy thread  I will start working on your requests tonight.


----------



## tita155

milliepie said:
			
		

> You can print them on magnet paper, or card stock/photo paper and attach magnets to the back.  Most of the DISigners have a link to their photo sharing sites in their signatures.  I have all of mine with names on them in the sub-folders, "name fills" and "all completed requests."  I hope you can find what you are looking for.



Hi I am looking into making some magnets and maybe a 4x6 album for the families on our cruise on feb 7th, you have amazing artwork do you think you can help me?


----------



## tita155

Hi I am looking into making a few things for my upcoming cruise. I am looking for: 
Tinker bell (baby girl 3) Emma
Minnie mouse Emma 
Perry - Zeke
Jake- Zeke
Mater -Sam
Peter Pan- Sam
Tinkerbell (mom) Erika
Minnie mouse - Erika

I am Also looking for a few family port hole: with date February 7, 2013- disney dream
Lopez family 7 2013 Disney Dream
Salcedo Family
Diaz family

I would also like one with the boat, screen and beach chairs: names on chairs Sam, Erika, Zeke and Emma

I would also like to make one for each family in my FE with the date of the cruise, maybe the Mickey ears on the ocean and the ship? Disney Dream February 7, 2013

There is also one more thing If you can, I am looking into making a 4x6 photo album and would love some of this great artwork you have. I am not sure what to use but maybe a cool picture that would always help them remember the cruise. I am totally open to any suggestions. I really appreciate all you do, you are an amazing person. Thanks so much in advance. I will keep looking as well.

Thanks again!!
Erika lopez


----------



## tita155

tita155 said:
			
		

> Hi I am looking into making a few things for my upcoming cruise. I am looking for:
> Tinker bell (baby girl 3) Emma
> Minnie mouse Emma
> Perry - Zeke
> Jake- Zeke
> Mater -Sam
> Peter Pan- Sam
> Tinkerbell (mom) Erika
> Minnie mouse - Erika
> 
> I am Also looking for a few family port hole: with date February 7, 2013- disney dream
> Lopez family 7 2013 Disney Dream
> Salcedo Family
> Diaz family
> 
> I would also like one with the boat, screen and beach chairs: names on chairs Sam, Erika, Zeke and Emma
> 
> I would also like to make one for each family in my FE with the date of the cruise, maybe the Mickey ears on the ocean and the ship? Disney Dream February 7, 2013
> 
> There is also one more thing If you can, I am looking into making a 4x6 photo album and would love some of this great artwork you have. I am not sure what to use but maybe a cool picture that would always help them remember the cruise. I am totally open to any suggestions. I really appreciate all you do, you are an amazing person. Thanks so much in advance. I will keep looking as well.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> Erika lopez



The life preservers are also cool for the families.


----------



## thundrmtn

Milliepie,

My husband and I are going on our first back to back cruise on the Dream March 10-17.  Can you make us something that says "back to back"?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Embraer

Hi Milliepie, we're at post #2644, you mentioned a few pages back you were on page 177 so was hoping we hadn't been missed, regards & Happy New Year!


----------



## vavalynn2

Lady B-
I just sent you a PM asking for some help with graphics for magnets.  I apologize if this is too bold, but I have tried and failed miserably.  

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

vavalynn2 said:


> Lady B-
> I just sent you a PM asking for some help with graphics for magnets.  I apologize if this is too bold, but I have tried and failed miserably.
> 
> THANK YOU!!



Hi  PM is good so I don't miss the request. I will send you a PM back. Thanks!


----------



## momoftwinadoes

Does anyone know of a link to one of the "We're on Vacation" closed signs? I'd like to hang it in my Etsy store while we're away. Just a generic one is fine. I can't seem to find it in any of the photobucket accounts.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Minnie321

natalie123 said:


> has anyone come cross these that they could change the wording on for me?
> 
> thanks
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/139119075960348201/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/139119075960348202/



I did find the blank one. I don't remember where - but I saved it. I will try to send you a PM with the blank one - maybe you could try to add what you wanted to the blank one.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

momoftwinadoes said:


> Does anyone know of a link to one of the "We're on Vacation" closed signs? I'd like to hang it in my Etsy store while we're away. Just a generic one is fine. I can't seem to find it in any of the photobucket accounts.
> Thanks so much!



How about this?


----------



## Princess Bette

Minnie321 said:


> I did find the blank one. I don't remember where - but I saved it. I will try to send you a PM with the blank one - maybe you could try to add what you wanted to the blank one.



Could you please PM them to me as well? TIA!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Lady Boadicea said:


> How about this?


I love this!! Would you be able to do one exactly the same except saying "I'm" instead of "We're"?  I'd love to hang this on my office door while I'm away!


----------



## txaggie94gigem

Getting ideas for my feb cruise!


----------



## txaggie94gigem

REQUEST

Anyone can help me please!!!!

Looking for jake or Jacob with jake and neverland pirate theme ( he is named after them!)....looking for name fill or any other cute idea!!!   Thanks so much!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

WDW Princess 71 said:


> I love this!! Would you be able to do one exactly the same except saying "I'm" instead of "We're"?  I'd love to hang this on my office door while I'm away!




Sure  Here you go.


----------



## momoftwinadoes

Lady Boadicea said:


> How about this?



That is beyond perfect! Thank you so very much!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Lady Boadicea said:


> Sure  Here you go.


Thank you so much, this is awesome!  Coworkers will be so jealous!


----------



## Purplejewel

Hello Milliepie,

I have been perusing all the fantastic photos you have helped people with and I found two that I am interested in having for the Anniversary Cruise my husband and I are taking on the Fantasy in 5 weeks.  One of the images is the one with Beauty and the Beast dancing on the deck of the ship.  If you could put our names "Pam and Alden" and the year "2013" on this one, I would be very grateful.  I also really like the one with Lady and the Tramp laying side by side on the beach.  If you could put our names "Pam and Alden" in the sand on this one, I would really appreciate it.  I tried to do it myself but my hand cramped after numerous attempts.  I am not very good at doing computer graphics.  Thank you for your time.  I know, based on how long this thread is, that you are very busy all the time.


----------



## jenn2002mom

Hi Milliepie~

Your graphics are amazing!!! I downloaded a couple for 2 of my kids, but under your "letter" folder there isn't one for my 3rd. Would you be willing to make a pirate mickey (the one where he is swinging from the rope) with the name CALLAN. I want to put them on the pillowcases to take on our trip in 3 weeks!! 

Thank you so much! I can't PM yet, so if you need my e-mail address let me know!!!

You Rock!!
~Jenn


----------



## fyermedik75

Milliepie. I am looking for the name Dasha.  I would like it incorporated with woody from toy story.  Preferably the letters Dasha with woody, Jessie, rex....in each letter.  

I am also looking for a black Mickey head with red fire helmet that I saw somewhere.  Would like the name Randy incorporated somehow.  

I would really appreciate this. Thanks.


----------



## JackieO

Hi, Our cruise is in 27 days.  I know you're busy working on so many requests I'm just not sure how "bump" works and if that's something I should do.  Maybe you would just get to them if I wait, I'm not sure where you are.  My requests were #'s 2832 and 3200.  I understand if you're too busy I just don't know the etiquette and I'd hate to find out I should have just asked again. Have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Purplejewel

milliepie said:


> My blanks are all here.  Don't forget the sub-albums too.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/



Hello Milliepie,

I clicked on your link because I am interested in your blanks but Photobucket states you have to enter a password to access them.  Can you give out the password or is there another way to access your blanks?  Thanks!


----------



## JackieO

Purplejewel said:


> Hello Milliepie,
> 
> I clicked on your link because I am interested in your blanks but Photobucket states you have to enter a password to access them.  Can you give out the password or is there another way to access your blanks?  Thanks!



The password is in her signature.  Look right above the link to photobucket.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Llges

Help! Some of my awesome designs are gone!! The name ones are no longer there. I am trimming them getting them ready to laminate and realized I am missing Colby's, Grammie's and Papa's names (not their Mickey head but the other design. Grammie an Papa will be fine with only one if I can't get them back but Colby is my 7 yo nephew. Can you put it back for me? Thank you soo much!!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Llges said:


> Help! Some of my awesome designs are gone!! The name ones are no longer there. I am trimming them getting them ready to laminate and realized I am missing Colby's, Grammie's and Papa's names (not their Mickey head but the other design. Grammie an Papa will be fine with only one if I can't get them back but Colby is my 7 yo nephew. Can you put it back for me? Thank you soo much!!



Sorry about that! I was moving things around in Photo bucket. They are there now under a different folder. Here is the link:
http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Names/ 
I also sent you a PM with the 3 you are missing but if you find you are missing more please use the link, the names are now all in sub folders by Alphabet.


----------



## Llges

Thank you! Got them!!


----------



## campinggal

Happy New Year!

I've always liked the below graphic which I saw after our last cruise and now I have an excuse to request it!!

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Dream/DuhaimeFamilydreamcruise2012.jpg

I don't need our family name but just the date changed to March 10, 2013 and keep the Disney Dream part.

Also, my DD will be turning 16 on our cruise so would you be able to modify the below to just have 'Wyeth' (her name) and in the circle 'Happy 16th Birthday!!'.  I don't need the WDW/date on the bottom.

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Birthday/Callan8thBirthday.jpg

Thank you so much for sharing your talents with us Dis-ers!!

Liz


----------



## kristinedaae

milliepie said:


> REMEMBER  These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!
> 
> Post your designs, plain graphics, or photographs to share with others to help them design their own perfect magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> Q: How do I print them, they are grainy?
> A: If the picture is a thumbnail, you need to click on that. It will take you to the photo hosting site of the DISigner.
> Once you are there, find the options drop down menu (Photobucket) and download the image to your computer.  For
> 4 shared just right click and download.
> 
> Q: Where do I find these DISigns and how do I get one made for me?
> A: Check out the signatures of some of the DISigners. They have links to their shared sites that you can look through. If you see something you would like to have, post a request with the one you would like and what you want on it. If you don't see what you had in mind, describe what you would like and hopefully someone can find a pic for you or make a new DISign.
> 
> Q: I would like to share. How do I post them from my computer to here?
> A: There are many free image hosting sites you can sign up with. Try ImageShack, Photobucket, Flickr, 4shared. Once you sign up
> you can upload your pictures and then post the url from there to your post on here. New pics and Ideas are always welcome and encouraged!
> If you just want to share, but don't have time to help personalize, just say so in your post.



I'm still very new to the boards but I was wondering if you take requests to add names to your 4 share?  If you do could you possibly add "Kyla" and "Jordin"?  Thanks so much.


----------



## kristinedaae

I am so graphically challenged it's scary.  I was wondering and hoping someone could make a graphic for my DD.  We are sailing on the Fantasy July 13 for her graduation present.  I would love to have a magnet that has her name and a graduation cap on it.  Maybe with the sailing date and ship name.   Could someone do that for me?  I would appreciate it so very much.


----------



## Danjocass

Danjocass said:


> Hi Millie  You did some name fills for me and they were fabulous! Thank you again. Request is: I leave in a month and want to make the shirt in about 3 weeks and I know you are swamped, but I thought I'd take a stab in the dark, and ask if there is any chance you can do one more fill for me?
> 
> The name is:
> 
> JoAnne
> 
> the character is Tinkerbell
> 
> I am attaching the link of the fill you did for my DD so I can show you the style I would like.
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/C D/Cassieplutofill.jpg
> 
> Thanks so much in advace




Sorry to post/ask again...any chance you can do this one for me...making shirts and would really love to do a family photo in front of the castle....leaving real soon  Thanks again so very much


----------



## WDWChloe

I LOVE your designs Milliepie!

I'm hoping for one like this: http://www.4shared.com/photo/3MiCSi5d/California_girls_dcl_fill2.html?

But saying: Happy Anniversary!


I especially love the ship, the fab 5/6, chip and dale & stitch! Dumbo is my absolute favorite though 

thanks sooo much!


----------



## hotchpot

Lady B,

Would it be possible to get this without the ship name in the ear? 

http://s1061.beta.photobucket.com/u...t=4&o=6&_suid=1357094864597017216020037627644

Thanks so much!
Beth


----------



## jmarsh

Can one of you wonderful designers please design two magnets for me. My DD10 loves Alice and Wonderland and would just love to have her name, Johannah for our door. I would love a Toy Story one in my name, Janet.


----------



## Cindy Girl

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...requests/Cruise/Wonder/WonderSanFranGlobe.jpg

Is there anyway to do his with and Alaskan theme and the dates June 10-1, 2013?  

Thank you so much!!  We are doing a family reunion and I would love to make matching sweatshirts 

Thanks,

cg


----------



## Lady Boadicea

hotchpot said:


> Lady B,
> 
> Would it be possible to get this without the ship name in the ear?
> 
> http://s1061.beta.photobucket.com/u...t=4&o=6&_suid=1357094864597017216020037627644
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Beth



Sure


----------



## mrsamador321

Omg I love everything. Hello my name is maria.
We are counting down the days to sail on the disney magic march 1st from Galveston. If you can please help with the following:
Licence plates with names of Luis, Maria, luis jr & Andrew. Where going with the gang style and pirate theme. Also like thr lawn chsirs. And would also like something with the ship with amador family


----------



## LeslieS

Edited to add that after  searching, I think it's Milliepie that makes these!!!  So, here's my requests!

It's a new year and time to get ready for our February cruise!!!  WooHoo!!!  Our door was decked out last year and the kids loved it.  I'm hoping to add more to our door and help my parents out with theirs.  So, I've got a few requests!

Someone (I can't remember who) personalized some magnets for me last year for our Dream cruise and now we're cruising on the Fantasy with more people.  I was hoping to get the magnets for the rest of the group but I can't find them.  They look like name tags (rectangle shape) and they say Disney Cruise Line at the top with the logo and then each one has a different character on the left side.  Does anyone know which ones I'm talking about?

If so, I'd be thrilled if someone could make one for 
Grandpa
Nana
Matt

I'd love a magnet that says The Slakoff Family and another that says The Russell Family....any design really...not picky...maybe the one with the beach chairs and the ship behind??

I also saw a football with Mickey ears.  If you could do one for SF 49ers that would be fabulous!  Thanks!

Thank you so much for all you designers sharing your amazing talent with us!!!


----------



## perezfamily

Can anyone help with the name fill in fonts. I don't know where to download the font, so can anyone make them for me.

Mia - Ariel font
Alex - Mickey or Yoda
Hector Jr - Star Wars
Hector - Monster's Sully
Lorie - Grumpy or Tinkerbell font


----------



## goterps1986

Hi Lady B.  

I saw you did a great Mickey Ears with USC.  Are you able to those with other schools?   Would you be able to done one for the University of MD?  Terps?  That would be great.  We are going on a Wonder cruise out of Miami for spring break on 3/30 if you have anything else.  Andy, Monica and Ashley (DD).  Thanks!


----------



## robinpgma

Hi Millie....Getting ready for our February 2013 Fantasy Cruise.....

Can you do a Journal Page for:
Remy
Showtime (like the Dream one) with fantasy at the bottom right
At Sea days with Fantasy on the ship
Lined sheets with Fantasy on the ship

Thank you....
Robin


----------



## mckivigl

Hi there!  We are going on our 4th Disney cruise but this is the first time that we are going to be decorating the doors.  I was wondering if someone could make something for us.  

It is 
Mom
Dad
Libby -10
Bella -5
Liam -4

We are going on the Fantasy cruise from 2/23/13->3/2/13.

I would love to get some ears and maybe a picture or two...something for pirate night....oh and we are the McKivigan Family also incase that helps.

Thank you!!!
Laura


----------



## violetmonarch

campinggal said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I've always liked the below graphic which I saw after our last cruise and now I have an excuse to request it!!
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Dream/DuhaimeFamilydreamcruise2012.jpg





Who made this? I LOVE it and I would love it personalized for my family.  Could you share?


----------



## Lady Boadicea

goterps1986 said:


> Hi Lady B.
> 
> I saw you did a great Mickey Ears with USC.  Are you able to those with other schools?   Would you be able to done one for the University of MD?  Terps?  That would be great.  We are going on a Wonder cruise out of Miami for spring break on 3/30 if you have anything else.  Andy, Monica and Ashley (DD).  Thanks!



Sure  I will work on them. I have some requests before yours so it will take me some time but I will have them to you well before your cruise


----------



## Robin"D"

Hello Looking to have two license plates made:

1st] that says 7th Cruise/ with 2013 so how in the back round/
maybe in the surf/ or clouds
2nd] 8th cruise/ once again with 2013 in the back round

where the month and year go: MAY / 2013   for both

thank you

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## cmdrutzler

I am betting I am way too late we leave for Florida this Saturday the 5th n board the Disney Dream on the 6th....
MaryAnn. Tinkerbell 
MadaLynne  Princess Belle
Rutzler Family First Cruise
Dream January 6-10, 2013
Thanks!!!!!
ColleenRutzler


----------



## skybroree

Mrsamador, we are on the March 1 cruise as well.  Getting excited now and still haven't told my girls!!  Hoping to get away with not telling them until we are at port, wish me luck


----------



## skybroree

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Thank you so much, this is awesome!  Coworkers will be so jealous!



I may just have to use this as well!


----------



## uscgmouse

Can someone suggest where you had your magnets made? Or what kind of magnet paper you used?


----------



## goterps1986

Thanks Lady B!  I will keep checking.


----------



## goeva

Love my new magnets. 
Thanks, milliepie.


----------



## jerseygirl514

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Who made this? I LOVE it and I would love it personalized for my family.  Could you share?



I love this one too..... I'm so new to all this..... What do you do.... Request the pic, and it's set in an email? I'm not cruising for a while.... But definitely want to brush up on all things magnetic!! Thanks!


----------



## violetmonarch

jerseygirl514 said:


> I love this one too..... I'm so new to all this..... What do you do.... Request the pic, and it's set in an email? I'm not cruising for a while.... But definitely want to brush up on all things magnetic!! Thanks!



I am not sure who made it, but if they are reading...I hope they can make contact with me.  It caught my eye because I want to use that for the cover page for my scrap book post-trip.


----------



## kelzow

I would love a "Hollis Family" pic for our door for our first disney cruise.  
also, an "Andy- Micky porthole & an "Emily - Ariel Porthole"  I found a Ryan & A Kelly Already.  Os there a place I can copy edit and print these from? Thank U! : )


----------



## jacobsmommy

milliepie said:


> Here are your portholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get two of the porthole graphics for the Fantasy: one with the Kirchners and the other with the Hoffmanns? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jacobsmommy

[/URL

[URL=http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Beach%20Chairs/?action=view&current=BruceKimLenoraMonicaJalenbeachchairs-1.jpg]
	


[/QUOTE]
Could I get the for the Fantasy with four beach chairs: Brad, Jenny, Jacob and Olivia? Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Hello!  I will be back in a few days filling some more requests.  I hope everyone had a Happy New Year!  See you real soon...


----------



## jmarsh

milliepie said:
			
		

> Hello!  I will be back in a few days filling some more requests.  I hope everyone had a Happy New Year!  See you real soon...



Have a wonderful sabbatical... Thank you for doing this for everyone


----------



## mtopher

jmarsh said:
			
		

> Have a wonderful sabbatical... Thank you for doing this
> 
> Millie.... a big group for Apert syndome are getting together for the fantasy on May 11th... important trying to figure out how to add words and names but cant figure out the password  i know people have said its in the signature above the link but important slow..please help..


----------



## LeslieS

jacobsmommy said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are your portholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get two of the porthole graphics for the Fantasy: one with the Kirchners and the other with the Hoffmanns? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a few of the porthole graphics for the Fantasy as well!!!  I need a blank (no last name but still says Fantasy) and then I need one for The Slakoff Family and one for The Russell Family.  Thanks so much!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LeslieS

jacobsmommy said:


> [/URL
> 
> [URL=http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Beach%20Chairs/?action=view&current=BruceKimLenoraMonicaJalenbeachchairs-1.jpg]


Could I get the for the Fantasy with four beach chairs: Brad, Jenny, Jacob and Olivia? Thanks![/QUOTE]


Oooh, another one I love!  Could I just get one that says Fantasy 2013.  Beach chairs can be left blank!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Purplejewel

mtopher said:


> jmarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful sabbatical... Thank you for doing this
> 
> Millie.... a big group for Apert syndome are getting together for the fantasy on May 11th... important trying to figure out how to add words and names but cant figure out the password  i know people have said its in the signature above the link but important slow..please help..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Millie's password to her photobucket is 'DISfriends'.  Just click on the PINK Mickey symbol at the bottom of her signature and then enter this password.  Make sure to keep 'DIS' capitalized or it won't accept the password.  She has alot of fantastoc door magnets.  Hope this helps you.
Click to expand...


----------



## BeerManZ

There are so many great images. Thank you too all who made these images available (and for free)!!


----------



## jmarsh

How do I find Millie's username?


----------



## jmarsh

jmarsh said:
			
		

> How do I find Millie's username?



Never mind I found her


----------



## goeva

Millie's Photobucket link and password is in her signature.


----------



## jmarsh

Who makes the beach chair ones? I would like to have one made for my cruise in May.


----------



## syrumani

Hi, Milliepie!

Just wondering what page you are up to.  (My request was post no 2896, page 194).

Still plenty of time, so no hurry . . . just curious!

Thanks,
Nichole


----------



## Harlancy

I am trying to make some FE gift magnets and was wondering if any way to combine different parts of mickey ears? I want to make the ears have fantasy on 1 side and date of cruise on other ear and have main part the fantasy ship.


----------



## jmarsh

Harlancy said:
			
		

> I am trying to make some FE gift magnets and was wondering if any way to combine different parts of mickey ears? I want to make the ears have fantasy on 1 side and date of cruise on other ear and have main part the fantasy ship.



If you can find blank Mickey ears on photo bucket, save it to your computer and then open it is MS Publisher you can add text box and put the text that you want. I know there might be other ways but that is how I added fonts to some images... Good luck


----------



## Danjocass

Also in photobucket you can hit the edit button then click the "advanced" editing button and add text...good luck


----------



## jmarsh

Danjocass said:
			
		

> Also in photobucket you can hit the edit button then click the "advanced" editing button and add text...good luck



Oh I just learned something too. Thanks! This sounds easier than the way I have been doing it.


----------



## DENISEES

Happy New Year- when you chance Milliepie- can I have please have these for our Feb. Cruise-- much appreciated!!!!

Mickey Head- Pink Pinstripes Yankees- "Mae"
Mickey Head Mets- no name
Mickey Head Golf Ball w/ Golf Mickey on the side- "Chris" and another w/ "Don"
Name fills:
SKYLAR- do you have any "One Direction?"- if not Chip n' Dale please
FINNLEY- Rapunzel
CAMDEN - Starwars Jedi Mickey
CAMDEN- Mario Brothers-- (like the one you did for Xayne in your files)
DADDY- StarWars Mickey, Goofy, etc

thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## diadevito

Hi Milliepie!  I was wondering if you could make one for us?  We are leaving for our cruise on jan 17.  First cruise ever!  Soo excited!  Could you please make one that says Iadevito Family 2013 on a pirate Mickey head?   That's an uppercase i not a lowercase l in our last name!  Thanks so much!


----------



## shezfrombermuda

Hi Milliepie,

Could you do the following name fills please:

Linda - minnie mouse

Ken - mickey mouse

Kendall - ariel

Thanks so much!

Sherie (Feb 10 cruise)


----------



## karaintn

Hi!  This request is for any DISigner that's willing to take it!  I would like to request 3 namefills.  I've never requested before - will someone just reply on this thread and tell me where to find it?  Thanks SO much in advance!!!

Kara & Ty (both names together like this in one pic)- Mickey and Minnie or any traditional characters

Jacqueline - Ariel

Susannah - Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)

Again, many thanks!  Our cruise isn't till April, but I'd like to have these in advance to put them on our FE.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

goterps1986 said:


> Hi Lady B.
> 
> I saw you did a great Mickey Ears with USC.  Are you able to those with other schools?   Would you be able to done one for the University of MD?  Terps?  That would be great.  We are going on a Wonder cruise out of Miami for spring break on 3/30 if you have anything else.  Andy, Monica and Ashley (DD).  Thanks!



Hi There  Here are your requests. If you want name fills or Mickey heads with a specific character please let me know. Also, I left the sports ears blank so if you want me to personalize them let me know.  Have a great cruise! Be sure to download the full size on photobucket. If you have trouble let me know and I will PM you everything.


----------



## milliepie

syrumani said:


> Hi, Milliepie!
> 
> Just wondering what page you are up to.  (My request was post no 2896, page 194).
> 
> Still plenty of time, so no hurry . . . just curious!
> 
> Thanks,
> Nichole




Not too much farther away from yours, although I can't tell you exactly where I am.  I actually have your license plates done, just have to get back into things.  Boys are at school, gotta run to the post office, then I will be ready to fill some requests!


----------



## milliepie

Embraer said:


> Over worked and under paid, you do good work and rewarded you should be!!!
> 
> No rush but any chance of the following, hope there is sufficient info
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/Cruise/Preservers/AustinBrucepreserver.jpg
> 
> But replace with "Disney Fantasy" & "Callum"
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../Cruise/Preservers/Bradleystitchpreserver.png
> 
> But replace with "Raurie" & "10th-17th August 2013"
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...eted requests/Cruise/DCL tags/Chrisdcltag.jpg
> 
> Happy we found one pre-made (Chris), but we could also do with "BERNIE"
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ise/License Plates/RyanMickeylicenseplate.jpg
> 
> But replace with "STUART" "AUG" "2013" & "FANTASY"
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...ests/Cruise/Portholes/Laurenpoohporthole2.jpg
> 
> But with "Lynn"
> 
> 
> Lastly
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/.../DCL Mickey heads/Craiglowfamilyfantasymh.png
> 
> But replace with "Aug 10th-17th" & "The Sumner Family"
> 
> Cheers in advance, what software are you using so I needn't bother you in the future?



Posting before I head out for a bit.  I use PhotoShop and PhotoImpact Pro.  You can use Paint, Microsoft Word, Gimp or any photo editing program though.


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Hi to Milliepie or other available DISigner-

I hate to ask you this, an I apologize if I commit a faux pas (I'm new at this) but I have literally spent hours trying to recreate your cute name designs, and I have been forced to give up!

Is there anyway that you could do the following (it's a lot, I know) I cruise in May but was hoping to use some of these for my trip at the first of February . . .

I need the following:

Mom- Minnie  fill
Dad- Mickey fill
Bibi-Minnie (red)
Grandaddy-goofy
Vivian- princess
Elijah-Mickey
Levi-Mickey
Micah-Mickey
Whitney-minnie
Ezra-Mickey
Corabelle-princess
The Stansells
The Thompson Family
Welcome Aboard!
Mickey ears, water background, Dream in middle,
May 2013 in the ear
DCL character or Fab 5 porthole- The Thompsons
Beach chairs- Disney Dream May 2013, one with Bibi & Granddaddy, one with Steve, Audrey, Elijah, Levi, Vivian

In addition to the characters above, can I get them all with DCL character fill?
Also, can I get them all with Pirate fill?
Can I get them with any kind of "formal night" fill (like prince/princess or Mickey/Minnie in formalwear?
Can I get them all with classic disney characters?
I hope that is the information you need 
How do I get the files from you?
Do you email them (audreykthompson@gmail.com)

Is there a donation I can make for your work?
This is a lot, I know . . .
I feel bad asking, since I don't really know you, but have seen you generously assisting others on the thread . . .
Thank you for spreading the magic!!!!


----------



## mrsamador321

 

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/user/milliesky/media/Name%20Fills/A%20B/Bryannamagicfill.jpg.html?sort=6&o=23#/user/milliesky/media/Name%20Fills/A%20B/AustinDCLfill.png.html?sort=6&o=232&_suid=13575961463650694103499025694



can i get this with amador family

magic 2013 

please


----------



## angiet1975

Hello...so i am new to this but can i get a porthole with dcl characters that say "The Thornton Family" 

Also the beach chairs with The Magic May 1 - 9 2013 with Bernie , Angie , Tanner and Will on the chairs

Thanks so much


----------



## mrsamador321

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Noahpiratefill.png

can i get this in luis jr and andrew
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Nicoleneverlandpirates.jpg

can i get this one in andrew

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Mommypirateminnie.jpg

can i get this in maria and maybe the mickey with luis 

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/MomPirateDisfill.jpg

this one in maria

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Mitchelpiratefill.jpg

this one in the amador family


----------



## milliepie

oneplustwo said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Your designs are amazing! We will be cruising on January 12, 2013 on the Magic. Can I request a few items if you have time?
> 
> 1. Porthole - Darth Vader Goofy "Karston"
> 
> 2. Porthole - Darth Maul Donald "Bryce"
> 
> 3. Porthole - Darth Maul Donald "Chase"
> 
> 4. Porthole - Obi-wan Kenobi Mickey "Dad"
> 
> 5. Porthole - Princess Leia Minnie "Mom"
> 
> 6. Magic Glitter Moon sign - January 12-18, 2013 "The Yong Family"
> 
> Thanks so much if you can get to this. If not, no worries and thanks for all that you do!
> 
> May



I know I posted your Portholes, but I don't think I ever posted the Glitter moon.  Here it is if you can still use it.


----------



## Diane71969

Who does the Beach chairs with the dolphins in the background?

I have a special request  can you please PM me?

Thanks so much!!!!
Diane


----------



## milliepie

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Hi Millie!
> I am cruising solo on the January 19, 2013 Western Fantasy with Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cay.  My name is Nicole- could you do a few designs for me for this cruise?  I am up for anything.  If one could say something about cruising solo & fabulous, or something like that, it would be cool.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here are a few for you.  Hope they help.


----------



## violetmonarch

milliepie said:


> Here are a few for you.  Hope they help.




Milliepie, the globe is awesome!  Is there any way that I could get that for my family? Family name: Liedecke.  On the Magic, 1/26/13, western caribbean (gc &Coz)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## milliepie

princessarielle said:


> Hello! My daughter and I are cruising on the Disney Dream in January. We'll be celebrating my 40th and her 13th birthday.
> 
> Can you please make 2 signs?
> 
> Lori: Celebrating my 40th Birthday (I'm a Tigger and Pirate fan)
> Cassidy: Celebrating my 13th Birthday (She's a Chip n Dale fan)
> 
> Thanks!!



It's January.  Do you still need these.  Sorry.


----------



## mickeycruisers

Could you please make a magnet for jan 26 to feb 2 disney fantasy... Or just 2013 if you can't do dates,  Trevisan family.

Also... Door magnets for
Mom, Minnie
Dad, Mickey
Mary Kate, Minnie
Stephen, Mickey
Jack, Mickey

Thank you so much!


----------



## lizavance

Milliepie,

Last year you kindly made character Mickey Heads (the kind where the whole head depicts the character) for my college interns. We just started our new group and I have 2 birthdays the first week in February - luckily I have a Mickey and Minnie, but I also have a White Rabbit and a Mary Poppins. Is there any chance you might please be able to make the new characters so I can make the (now traditional) cupcake toppers?

Thank you so much for all the Pixie Dust.


----------



## barbarasc

Milliepie

Hi!  I love looking at all your designs even when we are not cruising!

Would you be so kind and consider these requests? 

The 2 surf board with Stitch with Amandalyn on one board and Jeremy on the other - with Dream Sailing May 19th 2013

And maybe a license plates - 

Tinker Bell - Amandalyn - (Virginia) May 2013 Dream

Stitch - Jeremy (Virginia) May 2013 Dream

thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

milliepie said:


>



Millie, why do you keep doing stuff that is just so right for me????? 

I'm just starting working on my scrapbook from last year's 50th birthday solo cruise in Feb when you get these ones out.  How can I not ask in front of so much "just the perfect one, one more time"?

 So, when and if you have time, of course, can you make me the two first fabulous "Cilvy - 50th birthday Wonder February solo and fabulous cruise" please?
Obviously no rush, I'm back for a while...... 

1001 thanks,

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## melissa208

Do you have a 49ers/Seahawks Mickey head magnets I can buy or buy the print..my family would just die. we are in a little family war about teams and we leave Feb 21 for our cruise. Hope I am replying to the right thread I'm New at this


----------



## eculmone

Welcome Back Millipie  Hope you had a good holiday? Waiting patiently... heehee  Love love love your graphics


----------



## Robin"D"

Hello Milliepie,

 Looking to have two license plates made:

1st] that says 7th Cruise/ with 2013 so how in the back round/
maybe in the surf/ or clouds
2nd] 8th cruise/ once again with 2013 in the back round

where the month and year go: MAY / 2013 for both

thank you

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## WDW Princess 71

milliepie said:


> Here are a few for you.  Hope they help.



Millie, these are just precious!!  Thank you so much!  It was such a pleasant surprise to see these for me this morning only 11 days away from my cruise!  You're the best!


----------



## Embraer

Cheers Milliepie!!


----------



## STILLWISHING

WDW Princess 71 said:
			
		

> Millie, these are just precious!!  Thank you so much!  It was such a pleasant surprise to see these for me this morning only 11 days away from my cruise!  You're the best!



Millie - I love the Mickey ears map! Anyway I could get one for the Dream on January 24, 2013? I know it's last minute but just discovered this post 
Thanks!


----------



## zzelenia

Hi I'm new and no very good in write English!  I need help for making fish extender gifts,  and name fill  or any decoration with Mickey and friends so can I print in magnetic paper. We are going in Feb 21-24 2013 on Disney Dream  Cruise . It would be nice to have my door decorated with pretty stuff since my birthday it will be 2/2/13 as the same my baby....  names

Zelenia Momy?
Ivan daddy 
Susset big sister 
Yvette little sister. 

 Thank you in advanced.... .


----------



## noahsketomom

Hi Milliepie,
I saw this design and fell in love with it!
http://www.4shared.com/photo/8vk527qQ/file.html
You are soooooo creative!!!!

We are doing the Fantasy this Christmas and would love a magnet design of those beach towels!
Names are:
John (Donald or Mickey)
Abby (Pluto or Minnie)
Noah (Mickey or Pluto)
Ella (Rapunzel or Daisy)
If you could add a Christmasy touch to it, that would be a bonus, but no worries if that is too much!

Thank you so much!
Blessings,
Beth


----------



## pixiedust1216

Millie,

I like all three of these designs! The top one is perfect as is.

For the middle one, could it be changed to the Western itinerary with Grand Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel, and Castaway Cay, with the date being March 30-April 6, 2013? Would it also be possible for me to get the pic of the ship with the mickey ears above it with the date: March 30-April 6, 2013 on the left ear, please? In the right ear, please add "Bechtel Family." Disney Fantasy can be left alone. 

Thanks so much!






jfahome said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Milliepie! These are wonderful. Could I ask for one adjustment? The first one with DVC on it, this isn't one of the member cruises, so could I have it just say, DVC member and not member cruise? Thanks again! We love them
> 
> I also just found another one, could i add? http://www.4shared.com/photo/g6IxXnGm/file.html?refurl=d1url
> But could it say, Celebrating 10 years on the Fantasy? Thanks again!
Click to expand...


----------



## tarafernandes

Hi Milliepie!

I know how busy you are, but if there's any way for you to get to these, I would be soooooo appreciative!  I originally posted on page 213, and I know that you are getting close, but we leave in about a week and I will need some time to laminate, or print on magnetic paper.

Thank you so much in advance!!!!  You are amazing!

Tara



tarafernandes said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> You're designs are amazing and the amount of work that you do is unfathomable.  If you are able to get to these, I would be forever indebted.  I would love princess name fills for Jasmine, Sloan (if you could do Cinderella, Merida, Princess Sophia, Belle, Ariel and any others, that would be sooooo much appreciated.
> 
> Jake and the Neverland Pirate name fills for Tiago, Kai.
> 
> Also, I would love a similar pic to the happy birthday in post #21  for my daughter, Jasmine's 4th birthday, except with either Princess Sophia (first choice) or Cinderella.
> 
> And one other magnet that I've seen that is amazing, (also in post #21) of this thread, The left ear would be the same, the right ear would be January 19 - 26, 2013, the center would be the names of all cruising: Tara, Phill, Jasmine, Sloan, Angie, Luis, Tiago, Kai, Rachel, Grac, Sheila, Ming; and at the bottom right corner: Pang/Fernandes Family.
> 
> I'm not sure if I've posted this with enough time as I can see how busy you are.  But if you can do this, I would so much appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Tara


----------



## KPetty725

Wow! I am truly amazed at the creativity of the people on here!!!  Your work is simply beautiful!

If anyone has the chance, can you please make the names "KEIRA" and "SIERRA" in any type of fill? Princess, pirate, fairies..anything! 

(I did find Sierra in the fairies fill! Woohoo!!) Serves me right for naming my oldest something different.


----------



## milliepie

tarafernandes said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I know how busy you are, but if there's any way for you to get to these, I would be soooooo appreciative!  I originally posted on page 213, and I know that you are getting close, but we leave in about a week and I will need some time to laminate, or print on magnetic paper.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!  You are amazing!
> 
> Tara



Yes, I'll do them for you this evening.


----------



## milliepie

KPetty725 said:


> Wow! I am truly amazed at the creativity of the people on here!!!  Your work is simply beautiful!
> 
> If anyone has the chance, can you please make the names "KEIRA" and "SIERRA" in any type of fill? Princess, pirate, fairies..anything!
> 
> (I did find Sierra in the fairies fill! Woohoo!!) Serves me right for naming my oldest something different.



I see you found the fairies fill.  I have Keira in a Princess fill.


----------



## milliepie

STILLWISHING said:


> Millie - I love the Mickey ears map! Anyway I could get one for the Dream on January 24, 2013? I know it's last minute but just discovered this post
> Thanks!



Sure, what's the itinerary?


----------



## STILLWISHING

milliepie said:
			
		

> Sure, what's the itinerary?



Wow - thanks! It's only a three nighter - Port Canaveral, Nassau and Castaway Cay.

Thanks very much. Your work is fantastic!


----------



## KPetty725

milliepie said:
			
		

> I see you found the fairies fill.  I have Keira in a Princess fill.  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... L/?action=view&current=Keiraprincessfill.jpg



That's great! Thanks! :-D


----------



## belle1627

I'm such a dolt!!  lol  I didn't know this existed and was over in the Creative dis-signs forum asking for help as I have spent hours trying to do what comes so natural to youl!!

I thought Milliepie was not doing this anymore so I was  with joy when I discovered this was wrong.

K, enough said.  My request is PLEASE!! could I have a mickey head with the nassau itinerary map in it.  Disney Dream, March 10-14, 2013 in the ears.

Thank you


----------



## courti1

I found your FABULOUS Payton princess fill... could you please do a princess fill for TEAGAN?

Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## mrsamador321

I have placed 2 request but also would love the name Luis in lego letters. My 7 year old insists  in lego


----------



## tarafernandes

milliepie said:


> Yes, I'll do them for you this evening.



Millie!  Wow!  I can't say thank-you enough!  You are amazing!  

Tara


----------



## milliepie

Eleblanc said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I have one request for a cruise that is next year, so this is obviously not a rush request and whenever to have free time to get around to it, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> I am looking for the magnet with the Magic in the background with mickey heads above that are filled with the countries from ports on the itinerary.   It also has the date on it.  I already have this design from your shared files for previous cruises.  This would be for the July 13th cruise in the Mediterranean cruise in 2013.
> 
> Would it be best if I give you all the names of the ports on that cruise?
> 
> Thank you so much.



Here is the itinerary for you.


----------



## milliepie

tarafernandes said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I know how busy you are, but if there's any way for you to get to these, I would be soooooo appreciative!  I originally posted on page 213, and I know that you are getting close, but we leave in about a week and I will need some time to laminate, or print on magnetic paper.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!  You are amazing!
> 
> Tara



Here are your designs.  Thanks for waiting.


----------



## melissa208

Hi we are going to port out of Miami on February 21 if at all possible can i get names...any Disney way is good for me....not picky.

Kim
Kenny
Chris
Jen
Greg
Kaden 
Karter
Kevin
Pam
Tom 
Tommy
Logan 
Melissa 
Brandon


Please let me know. Thanks for your time.


----------



## milliepie

belle1627 said:


> I'm such a dolt!!  lol  I didn't know this existed and was over in the Creative dis-signs forum asking for help as I have spent hours trying to do what comes so natural to youl!!
> 
> I thought Milliepie was not doing this anymore so I was  with joy when I discovered this was wrong.
> 
> K, enough said.  My request is PLEASE!! could I have a mickey head with the nassau itinerary map in it.  Disney Dream, March 10-14, 2013 in the ears.
> 
> Thank you


No problem.  







STILLWISHING said:


> Millie - I love the Mickey ears map! Anyway I could get one for the Dream on January 24, 2013? I know it's last minute but just discovered this post
> Thanks!


Here you go.


----------



## WoodlandsMom

Oh how neat!! anyway I could get one with The Crowe Family!??

Tia!!!!!

Sorry I dont think I did this correctly. I meant the porthole with mickey etc!!


----------



## RMAMom

Hi Milliepie

Could I please have Lady and the Tramp laying on the beach and in the hearts the names Mary & Ed. I found the design in your love & romance section of your photobucket and I just love it! Thank you.


EDIT added 1/11 ~ If I'm not to late I would also love to have name tags.


----------



## belle1627

milliepie said:
			
		

> No problem.



You are so amazing. Thank you very much. 

Gina


----------



## KPetty725

I just found this thread recently and am totally hooked. I'll admit that I haven't looked through all the posts, but I was wondering if anyone (Milliepie specifically since you seem to be the artist extraordinaire) had ever considered posting the alphabet in the different fills? If each letter was a separate jpg, people could get any letter they wanted and then make their own names. Even if they're all on one file, some people are savvy enough to cut and paste various parts to make names, even if they're not talented enough to create the letters themselves (I'm definitely in this category!)

Please forgive my ignorance if this idea is out of line with what goes on here. It was just a thought I had when I saw all the different requests for names. 

Seriously excited to decorate our door for the first time this cruise. My DH just said last night that this is the most excited he's ever seen me for the cruise (which is saying something considering its our 8th!). :-D


----------



## WDW Princess 71

milliepie said:


> Here is the itinerary for you.



This is so great Millie!  I'm also on this cruise and looking forward to putting this magnet on our door!


----------



## DJGifford

I have been searching and searching for blanks... so I don't have to bother you!

I would like the filled letters:

Brian (Mickey)
Dolores (Minnie)
Allison (Ariel)

Also, LOVE the deck chairs or beach towels... with the same names as above

Or anything else you think would be GREAT, we are on the Fantasy February 23 - March 2!!  Ports San Juan, St. Thomas and Castaway Cay

MUCH appreciative!


----------



## WDW Princess 71

milliepie said:


> Here is the itinerary for you.



This is so great Millie!  I'm also on this cruise and looking forward to putting this magnet on our door!


----------



## Ladyshopper

Hi Milliepie. Am so pleased you're still here as you have made some brilliant magnets for me in the past!

Do you have any designs for the transatlantic cruise which is in May this year on the Magic? If not, is it something you would consider doing?

Many thanks.


----------



## matt&jakesmom

They say no question is stupid so here it goes--first off I haven't read all the posts because it looks like everyone is requesting something. How does the picture then get transferred to a magnet?   Planning for our 1st cruise next year and apparently most people get a magnet done up fo the door. 

So lost in all this of pre planning. Help!


----------



## STILLWISHING

milliepie said:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...t=Dreamitinerarymhmarch102013_zpsae9f064d.jpg
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ent=Dreamitinerarymhjan242013_zps93b9e0c6.jpg



Thank you!!


----------



## STILLWISHING

matt&jakesmom said:
			
		

> They say no question is stupid so here it goes--first off I haven't read all the posts because it looks like everyone is requesting something. How does the picture then get transferred to a magnet?   Planning for our 1st cruise next year and apparently most people get a magnet done up fo the door.
> 
> So lost in all this of pre planning. Help!



There are no stupid questions- all about magic and fun! Magnet paper is available at office supply stores - you can print that way or laminate regular paper and attach magnets. Have fun!


----------



## matt&jakesmom

STILLWISHING said:


> There are no stupid questions- all about magic and fun! Magnet paper is available at office supply stores - you can print that way or laminate regular paper and attach magnets. Have fun!



Thank you for the response.


----------



## JSClemsonFan

Would I be able to get:
1. Mickey's ear map for the Dream leaving on February 28, 2013?
2. Something birthday with "Maddox's 5th Birthday"

Also, is there a link to blank/non-personalized designs?

Thank you!


----------



## Jane1967

Can someone please tell me if there is any way to take the name off of one of Millie's Mickey heads and print it?  I am wanting a pirate head, but they have names on them.   Thanks!


----------



## STILLWISHING

I found some pirate heads without names on photobucket by searching their site. But they don't have the Disney font for editing like Millie does.


----------



## shezfrombermuda

hi Millie, you do excellent work!

I was wondering if you could please make:

Mickey head with the nassau itinerary map in it. Disney Dream, Feb 10-14, 2013 and

Disney Dream beach chairs with the names:  Grandpa, GaGa, Mom, Kaelyn and Kendall

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Jane1967 said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me if there is any way to take the name off of one of Millie's Mickey heads and print it?  I am wanting a pirate head, but they have names on them.   Thanks!



Do a google search for pirate Mickey head. Several of her blanks popped up for me when I did that.  Also I have a bunch of pirate blanks in my photo bucket. Most of mine are Mickey heads with pirate movie pictures. 
http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Cruise/Pirate Ears/


You can download the Walt font for free from dafont and add your own text in word. Post 10 of this thread walks you through that:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262

Hope this helps


----------



## twinkie567

Hi Milliepie.  I love your name fills!  Can I request 2 from you?  I am looking for Pirate Minnie/Pirate Daisy for both.  The names I need are Mommy and Hadley.  I found my son's name and Daddy on your photobucket site, but couldn't find Mommy (only Mom).  Thanks so much!


----------



## violetmonarch

milliepie said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.




Milliepie, I think that my request got lost in the past pages or so ...hate to ask since you are in such demand, but could I have one like the two above, date of cruise: 1/26/13, western caribbean (GC and Coz) out of galveston on the Magic (our first cruise)
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dleem63

I would like to get some cruise line name tags with the following names:
Jack 
Finley (female)
Avery

Also the disney ears for the Wonder on January 19, 2013 out of Miami to Cozumel and CC.  Friend just told me they were going yesterday on their first cruise and these are for the kids.  Thanks!


----------



## gydell

Milliepie thanks for http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...iterraneanJune27itinerary.png.html?sort=6&o=4  but the date is wrong. It should be June 27 - July 9. Thanks SO much!!!


----------



## milliepie

gydell said:


> Milliepie thanks for http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...iterraneanJune27itinerary.png.html?sort=6&o=4  but the date is wrong. It should be June 27 - July 9. Thanks SO much!!!



I had it updated in my files I guess I just forgot to upload it.  Here is the updated one.


----------



## tarafernandes

milliepie said:


> Here are your designs.  Thanks for waiting.
> 
> Millie!  Thank YOU sooooooo much!  These are AMAZING!  I am so grateful to you to taking the time out to do these for me and for everyone else!  I'm going to go back to my original posting and make a note that you've completed it, I don't know how you keep track of everything, but hopefully this makes it a little easier for you.
> 
> Thanks again, you are so great!
> Tara


----------



## milliepie

KPetty725 said:


> I just found this thread recently and am totally hooked. I'll admit that I haven't looked through all the posts, but I was wondering if anyone (Milliepie specifically since you seem to be the artist extraordinaire) had ever considered posting the alphabet in the different fills? If each letter was a separate jpg, people could get any letter they wanted and then make their own names. Even if they're all on one file, some people are savvy enough to cut and paste various parts to make names, even if they're not talented enough to create the letters themselves (I'm definitely in this category!)
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance if this idea is out of line with what goes on here. It was just a thought I had when I saw all the different requests for names.
> 
> Seriously excited to decorate our door for the first time this cruise. My DH just said last night that this is the most excited he's ever seen me for the cruise (which is saying something considering its our 8th!). :-D



I have done some in the past, but haven't made any new ones lately.  Here is the folder to where they are.  I have Christmas alpha fills in a sub-folder.  Hope you can work with them.  
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Alpha fills/

I also have a DCL alpha fill, but it looks like I haven't uploaded it yet to Photobucket.  I will soon...


----------



## KPetty725

milliepie said:
			
		

> I have done some in the past, but haven't made any new ones lately.  Here is the folder to where they are.  I have Christmas alpha fills in a sub-folder.  Hope you can work with them.
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Alpha%20fills/
> 
> I also have a DCL alpha fill, but it looks like I haven't uploaded it yet to Photobucket.  I will soon...



Awesome!!! I can definitely work with that! Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

bewitched00 said:


> We are on the Fantasy: Any Spring Break: one with Stephens Family and one with Rose Family would be awesome!!! I know you are so busy and I appreciate your time and talent!!!!



Here you are.  Finally...


----------



## Jensyfert

Can you please make me a black Mickey head with the following info...the Syfert family; Justin, Jen, Avery and Austin; Disney Magic; April 2013. Also a Buzz Lightyear with "Austin" on it. You had made me one in the Fall but someone stole it off our door.   TIA! You are awesome!  
Disregard the email I sent you about the same thing!


----------



## diamondjfarms

milliepie said:


> Here you are.  Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those look great. I'd like those for my next cruise. I haven't scheduled it yet, but will drop you a line when I do.


----------



## milliepie

blueladybug said:


> Love your work! May I please get these designs when you have them time?
> 
> 1. Surfboards with boat and Stitch
> Disney fantasy 2013
> 
> Boards and names:
> Mickey - Papa
> Tinkerbell- VoVo
> Pluto- Jake
> Goofy- Dylan
> Pluto- Brenden
> 
> 2. Surfboards with boat and Stitch
> Disney fantasy 2013
> 
> Boards and names:
> Mickey - mitch
> minnie- Pam
> Pluto- Trent
> Ariel- Sarah
> 
> 
> 3. Family Porthole with the Fab 5
> Disney Fantasy 2013
> The Wilkinson Family
> 
> 4. same porthole as above except without the family name
> 
> 5. portholes
> Jack Skellington- Mitch
> Jack Skellington- Trent
> crush- Sarah
> cheshire cat- Pam
> Tinkerbell- VoVo
> Grumpy- Papa
> Jake-Pluto
> Dylan- Goofy
> Brenden-Pluto
> Mickey & Minnie with sunset- Happy 50th Anniversary VoVo & Papa (Fantasy 2013)
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much!



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

pinkibekki said:


> Hello there Milliepie!
> if possible would you be able to create the beach chair scene for our wonder cruise in 2013? the names on the chairs are as follows:
> BEKKI
> JASON
> IAN
> BRITTANY
> 
> thank you very much if you are able to do this.



I could have sworn I saw a request for name tags too, but maybe not.  Well, I did them, so might as well post them.


----------



## milliepie

Jensyfert said:


> Can you please make me a black Mickey head with the following info...the Syfert family; Justin, Jen, Avery and Austin; Disney Magic; April 2013. Also a Buzz Lightyear with "Austin" on it. You had made me one in the Fall but someone stole it off our door.   TIA! You are awesome!
> Disregard the email I sent you about the same thing!



I have these still for Austin.  I made the Mickey head like I did the last one.    I haven't had a chance to sort through emails yet, so sorry if I didn't reply to yours.


----------



## txaggie94gigem

ok...i have a dumb question....how do i get the pics off photobucket onto my computer so i can print them....


----------



## milliepie

violetmonarch said:


> Milliepie, I think that my request got lost in the past pages or so ...hate to ask since you are in such demand, but could I have one like the two above, date of cruise: 1/26/13, western caribbean (GC and Coz) out of galveston on the Magic (our first cruise)
> Thanks in advance for your help!



These pages go by so fast.  I'm still working on requests from three or four months ago.    Here you go.


----------



## violetmonarch

milliepie said:


> These pages go by so fast.  I'm still working on requests from three or four months ago.    Here you go.



WOW!! Thanks so much for all you do!!  Truly a talent!


----------



## milliepie

braysmommy said:


> Could I get the following plates...thanks for helping make our cruise Wonderful!
> 
> Wonder May 13
> 
> 
> GoofyLicenseplate.jpg
> Kelli
> 
> Mickeylicenceplate.jpg
> Gail
> 
> Goofyvaderporthole.jpg
> Brayden
> 
> dcllicenseplate.jpg
> Brayden



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

txaggie94gigem said:


> ok...i have a dumb question....how do i get the pics off photobucket onto my computer so i can print them....



There are two versions of Photobucket right now, but for both you need to find the download button for the image you want to use.  It is either under the "file" drop down tab on the old photobucket format, or the "options" drop down tab in the Photobucket beta.


----------



## milliepie

baleeve said:


> Good afternoon kind soul who makes the magnet graphics....
> 
> I am so new to this forum and to the thread but I wanted to humbly ask for the door magnet graphics.
> 
> I have three boys who I am taking on their first cruise and my first Disney cruise.
> 
> I would love to decorate our cabin door with the below. If possible could someone help me with the graphics as I am NOT creative.
> 
> Mom with Daisy Duck
> John with Goofy
> Owen with Stitch
> Brady with Woody
> Anything that says "Our "Dream" came true 08/25/2013
> 
> Thank you so much.



I think you've waited long enough.  LOL.


----------



## goeva

goeva said:
			
		

> Hey, Milliepie:
> I've been trying to make the plate with the link you gave me since last night and still no success.
> I'm gonna have to give it another try when I get more free times.
> Can I have this license plate with the name Tim, please.
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/License%20Plates/LisaDCLlicenseplate.jpg
> Thanks again for all your help.



Hi, Milliepie:
Just a bump on my request. No rush!
Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

amylia403 said:


> Hi Millie! No rush at all...just planning ahead   I was wondering if you could make a cruise DISign featuring some of the villains? We are cruising next May on the Dream and I would love to have our group tshirts feature our favorite DIsney villains!  We LOVE Queen of Hearts, Maleficent, the Evil Queen from Snow White, Ursula and Captain Hook!
> 
> Thank you so much sweetie!



I can always do something else if you feel this isn't what you were looking for.


----------



## milliepie

goeva said:


> Hi, Milliepie:
> Just a bump on my request.
> Thank you so much!



Here you go.


----------



## Jane1967

Lady Boadicea said:


> Do a google search for pirate Mickey head. Several of her blanks popped up for me when I did that.  Also I have a bunch of pirate blanks in my photo bucket. Most of mine are Mickey heads with pirate movie pictures.
> http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/Cruise/Pirate Ears/
> 
> 
> You can download the Walt font for free from dafont and add your own text in word. Post 10 of this thread walks you through that:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you so much!  Yours are so cute!  Can I please use one for our pirate night shirts?


----------



## goeva

Thanks, Milliepie.


----------



## Eleblanc

milliepie said:


> Here is the itinerary for you.




Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!  It is wonderful and exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Jane1967 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!  Yours are so cute!  Can I please use one for our pirate night shirts?



Sure  feel free to use any of mine. If u want something personalized just let me know.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Hi Millie, just wanted to say welcome back! I hope u had a wonderful holiday! 
I am in awe of all u do! I tried to help out a bit while u were away. My eyes would blur looking at all the new posts! You really do beautiful work and a great job at keeping track of it all!!


----------



## Jane1967

Lady Boadicea said:


> Sure  feel free to use any of mine. If u want something personalized just let me know.



I might just do that...thank you!  Do you do other Disney stuff as well?


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Jane1967 said:


> I might just do that...thank you!  Do you do other Disney stuff as well?



Yes, I have a design thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3007889
Here is my photobucket link:
http://s1061.photobucket.com/albums/t463/LadyBCreates/
It is divided by sub albums.
I mostly do name fills and Mickey Heads but I have some signs and other things too. I am willing to try most anything. I will be on vacation starting tomorrow so I am not starting any new requests until I return on the 19th but if you see something you like you can post a request on my thread.


----------



## Nannylisad

Oh so cute. Who makes these ?
How would I order one for our door ?


----------



## kris3kid

Hi Milliepie,

I have a request for you,  I found a design that I love on your photobucket it was I628.  It had in the background a light map of the Baltic then captin Mickey in the middle with mickey heads of different flags around him.  It was done for the Baltic cruise June 18-30 in 2010.  I would love this if I could get it foe the transatlantic on the Magic May 18th - June 1 2013.

Thank you so much for all the work that you do for everyone.


----------



## goeva

I LOVE this one. I'm gonna make one,too.


----------



## WoodlandsMom

[URL=http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/DCL%20Mickey%20heads/?action=view&current=Dreamitinerarymhjan242013_zps93b9e0c6.jpg said:
			
		

> [/URL]



Hi!!! Is there anyway I could get one of these with itinerary:


MAGIC 
April 26, 2013

Key West
Castaway Key
Port Canaveral  



Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

casinochic said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread!  I've been trying to make my own t-shirt designs for about a month ...to no avail.
> 
> Milliepie, I love your designs and I'm wondering if you could help me out?
> 
> I'm looking for something to put on the back.  Possibly a Mickey head, and/or the Fantasy.  Also our names (Jason, Nicole, Taylor, Ryan) with Our First Disney Cruise.
> 
> If you could either make one or point me in the right direction, that would be great!  Thanks!



Here is one for you.


----------



## Princess Bette

Lady Boadicea said:


>



May I please have this design with the dates of March 24-28, 2013?  I want to use it for an FE gift.  Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

Jane1967 said:


> Hi Millie!
> 
> I have been able to find a few things I need from your files, but am wondering if you can please make a couple designs for me for our past cruises?  From now on I plan on keeping up with my magnets.   I just stumbled on to DISboards a few months ago and LOVE your work!  We don't cruise on the Fantasy until March, so I have some time.  Just wanted to get my request in early.
> 
> I am not picky, just something you think my 7 year old DD would like.
> 
> 1.  Something with... Disney Wonder and the date February 2009
> 2.  Something with...Disney Wonder and the date June 2009  (can you please make this one different than the first?)
> 
> Thanks a ton!



Here you go.


----------



## barbarasc

milliepie...Hi Milliepie  Was wondering if you can doing any of your designs and incorporate this support ribbon - Ribbon is Blue - "Cure Tuberous Sclerosis" it's for my Daughter Jenny - for our Dream May 19th 2013 cruise.

Thanks a Million Milliepie!


----------



## dacjam

Could you make a Fantasy Eastern Itinerary Mickey Head (San Juan, St. Thomas, Castaway Cay) to be March 9-16, 2013?  

I think this is the link to the design in your photobucket.  It just has a different date.

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/DCL Mickey heads/Fantasywesternapr20-27.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

Lady Boadicea said:


> Hi Millie, just wanted to say welcome back! I hope u had a wonderful holiday!
> I am in awe of all u do! I tried to help out a bit while u were away. My eyes would blur looking at all the new posts! You really do beautiful work and a great job at keeping track of it all!!



Thanks!  I hope you have a nice vacation yourself.    You are keeping quite busy with your own thread now!  You are much appreciated.


----------



## milliepie

barbarasc said:


> milliepie...Hi Milliepie  Was wondering if you can doing any of your designs and incorporate this support ribbon - Ribbon is Blue - "Cure Tuberous Sclerosis" it's for my Daughter Jenny - for our Dream May 19th 2013 cruise.
> 
> Thanks a Million Milliepie!



Hello!  I have ribbons in a few different styles.  If you like any of them, I can change the colors if needed and make something using the one you like.  Also, if Jenny has a favorite character or anything let me know.  












All of my ribbons are Here:  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Mickey Head Ribbons/?start=0


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Princess Bette said:
			
		

> May I please have this design with the dates of March 24-28, 2013?  I want to use it for an FE gift.  Thanks so much!



Hi  I am heading on vacation tomorrow but I will return the 19th and will get this to you then


----------



## milliepie

JackieO said:


> Milliepie,  I just think this is such a great thing you do!  We will be going on our first Disney cruise in Jan.  I would love some door magnets.  Here is a list of the things I'm looking for.
> * A Mickey Head with a map of Galveston, Cozumel, and Grand Cayman, the date of our cruise Jan. 26th,2013-Feb. 1st, 2013 and our cruise ship Disney Magic
> I havent seen anything like these so I dont know if theyre possible, but if you can make:
> * A Mickey head with Cruella hair with Maizie inside the head.
> * A Mickey head with a Jack Sparrow hat with Ben inside.
> * A Mickey head with Belles Crown with Jackie inside.
> * A Mickey head with Chip and Dale ears or nose of whatever would look like chip and dale and William inside.
> Also
> * The Happy Birthday with the characters that you did for donalseeyore, and add Ben in the same font.
> 
> Thats everything.  I know you're busy and it's just a favor so whatever you can get done will be very much appreciated!  Thanks so much!!!



I have a few Pirate hat ones so I picked the two I thought were more like Captain Jack's.  For Jackie I wasn't sure if you wanted just a tiara or Belle with a tiara so I did both.  I got confused with the Birthday one and when I realized I got the wrong one I already did it so I added both of those too.


----------



## Aggienavywife

Could I possibly get a porthole with buzz lightyear and Benjamin and a porthole with ariel with McKenzie. Thanks so much!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

milliepie said:


> Here you go.


 Hi Millie,

Can you please do these Disney wonders for me too. One June, 2008 and one December, 2011? Love them!

Do you have anything with the cheshire cat? If so with the name Jacky

Also Donald with the name Kristina.

Also, the Disney head map with The Magic, May 10 - 18 2013
Galveston, Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral and Key west

We have 4 months so please take your time!

Thank you so much! This is sooo great you do this


----------



## barbarasc

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I have ribbons in a few different styles.  If you like any of them, I can change the colors if needed and make something using the one you like.  Also, if Jenny has a favorite character or anything let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my ribbons are Here:  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Mickey Head Ribbons/?start=0



Millipie the light blue with the Mickey Ears is PERFECT!!!  Thank you so much!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!  I think we will have these on every car and every cruise cabin door!


----------



## dacjam

dacjam said:


> Could you make a Fantasy Eastern Itinerary Mickey Head (San Juan, St. Thomas, Castaway Cay) to be March 9-16, 2013?
> 
> I think this is the link to the design in your photobucket.  It just has a different date.
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/DCL Mickey heads/Fantasywesternapr20-27.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much!



And one more if you have time....

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...antasy/FantasyEasternCaribbeanSwishdec1-8.jpg

with the date changed to March 9-16, 2013 as well.  I saw in one of your posts that you were working on requests from a couple of months ago.  I hope I didn't wait too long for these.


----------



## wendiloveswalt

Hi Millie, we're going on our first cruise in February on the Dream.  I love your work and was wondering if you could make a few things for me?

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...sts/Cruise/DCL Mickey heads/Curtisdreammh.png 
With February 28th, 2013 and the Nauerts.  Same thing, but with the Barnes family?

Also,<a href="http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/user/milliesky/media/Disney%20Cruise/Deck%20Chairs/deckchairs3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney%20Cruise/Deck%20Chairs/deckchairs3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a> with the names Sarah and David on the chairs and the Dream 2013 on the life saver?  Same thing with Paul, Wendi, Josh, Emily and Amanda?

And <a href="http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/user/milliesky/media/All%20completed%20requests/Mickey%20Heads/5thanniversarycarlelliemh2.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Mickey%20Heads/5thanniversarycarlelliemh2.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a> 
saying happy 45th Anniversary on it.

And, i couldn't find the image file, but I loved the Mickey heads that were filled with the different characters.  I would love one of Sleeping Beauty with the name Kristy on it, one of Belle with the name Wendi on it, one of Tinkerbell with the name Amanda on it, a Cars one with the name Josh, a Jasmine with the name Sarah, this one with the name Paul<a href="http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/user/milliesky/media/All%20completed%20requests/Mickey%20Heads/Daddypirateheadbandmh.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Mickey%20Heads/Daddypirateheadbandmh.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a> , and Jack Sparrow with the name David.  

Also this one with 2013 and the name Emily<a href="http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/user/milliesky/media/All%20completed%20requests/Mickey%20Heads/1sttripprincesscastlemh.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/All%20completed%20requests/Mickey%20Heads/1sttripprincesscastlemh.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a> .

I also would love to have Mickey saluting with the American flag backdrop and Dad Barnes on it and anything you might have with the Fairy Godmother from Cinderella with Mom Barnes on it.

Ok, I probably totally screwed up this request.  This is my first time, so please let me know if I need to change something to make this easier.  I don't even know if the links I posted are the right way to go about this.  Thanks in advance for anything you can do to help.

Wendi


----------



## erinsmom03

Hi Milliepie!  I think you are so awesome helping everyone with their magnets!  I've downloaded many to use from your photobucket site, thank you so much!  Can you possibly customize a few for me?  This is what I am looking for...

Castaway Cay 5K that says "Dave did it! Feb 22, 2013"

Minnie heads:  pirateminniebr-Chriss (yes, 2 S's please  ), and pink and black polka dot pirate cap minnie-Erin

Name fill:  beachfill Chriss

mm preserver:  Disney Fantasy 2013

Mickey head with Western caribbean map (PC-Grand Cayman-Costa Maya-Cozumel-Castaway Cay-PC), Disney Fantasy, Feb. 16-23, 2013

Boarding Passes--can you do one for each, 7 different passengers? If so, Dave, Chriss, Erin, Dan, Tammy, Lily, Noah...if not, I totally understand!
top-WDW, departure Detroit, destination Orlando, Feb. 15, 2013
middle-DCL passenger, departure Port Canaveral, Feb 16-23, 2013, destination Western Caribbean
bottom- name cutout Fantasy

Again, thanks so much!  I used many of your designs to create a countdown calendar and a cruise book for DD, the cruise was a Christmas surprise for her, and she just loves both the calendar and the book!  Couldn't have done it without you!

~Chriss


----------



## karaintn

Danjocass said:


> Also in photobucket you can hit the edit button then click the "advanced" editing button and add text...good luck



I don't see an "edit" button - I see options with "download" and "Copy" where is the edit button?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Does anyone know how to do just the ears that sit above the hole in your door?

Thanks!


----------



## dacjam

lovetotraveltx said:


> Does anyone know how to do just the ears that sit above the hole in your door?
> 
> Thanks!



If you go to the first post in this thread, there's a link to the page that has all the different ears.  I'll try to copy it here (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891). I'm working on mine right now.  I understand the port hole in the door is 7.5" so after you print, test your ears to make sure they'll fit a test circle and you're printer didn't resize the page.  I'm going to print them on card stock, laminate them and then use self adhesive magnets to attach them to the door.  You can also get printable magnet sheets, but that would be more expensive.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gydell

milliepie said:


> I had it updated in my files I guess I just forgot to upload it.  Here is the updated one.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mrsamador321

Can i get Andrew in hulk letters and Luis Jr in iron man letters. I saw it but i can't find it. Please!!!! I need it by Feb. If possible


----------



## TriciaTurnerRN

Hi MilliePie my family has enjoyed looking at all of your work and was hoping you could help us out with some last minute Mickey heads for our cruise next week! (We leave on the 23rd)   If not I completely understand I just started looking into all of this and didn't realize how much fun it could be.  

Hannah-  Ariel underwater making fish lips
Aaron- Goofy as a pirate
Luke- Wall-e but with his name (you had done one with Josh-E I think, way too cute)
Pappaw-Goofy head with Goofy standing next to it
Meme- Blue Disney parks with fireworks, Tink, Dumbo and other characters
Aaron & Tricia  I looked to see if you already had something like this made and didn't see anything.  We love Beauty and the Beast didn't know if you had something with Belle and the Beast.  We used to watch this when we were dating many years ago and has always been our fav  

Thanks and again I understand if it's too late just thought I'd try


----------



## JackieO

milliepie said:


> I have a few Pirate hat ones so I picked the two I thought were more like Captain Jack's.  For Jackie I wasn't sure if you wanted just a tiara or Belle with a tiara so I did both.  I got confused with the Birthday one and when I realized I got the wrong one I already did it so I added both of those too.




Wow, these are perfect!  You just made my day 

Oh my goodness, I got so excited I forgot to actually say "thank you".  I had to come back and edit. Thank you so much.  It's so nice to have these, we all look forward to decorating our door on our first cruise, but it's even nicer to know there are good people out there willing to put a smile on another persons face.  I can't thank you enough!


----------



## tictoc

Can you please make some for me too???  I realuy appreciate it.  I wuld love to have the pirate hats with the skullon them.  One for Rachel, one for Steven and one for Rhonda.  I would also like to have a Cazptain Mickey that reads Happy Birthday Steven and another that reads Happy unbirthday Rachel with the ad Hatter if possible.

Thanks for sharing your talent


----------



## acummings81

I was hoping someone could help me.  My husband, son (19 months) and I are taking a Disney Cruise in March for a pre-deployment trip for us before I leave for Afghanistan in April.  I am doing everything I can think of to make this a memorable trip for our kiddo.  We have been to Disney World a bunch but have never taken a cruise and I'd like to decorate our stateroom door with some personalized magnets.  Does anyone know of any military/disney themed designs or would be able to help me design something?  

I'm going to also try and create name magnets for the three of us when I get a free moment to search the threads a bit more. 

Thanks in advance for the help/guidance!

 Adrienne


----------



## pinkibekki

milliepie said:


> I could have sworn I saw a request for name tags too, but maybe not.  Well, I did them, so might as well post them.





Thank you Thank you Thank you!
We appreciate this very much! They are awesome!
We leave tomorrow so great timing!


----------



## puglove24

Hi,

We go to WDW every year but are brand new to cruising. I've gotten lots of good info from these boards but have never posted. Sorry if I'm not doing this right.

I'm excited to learn about door decorating but I don't have lots of time as our cruise on the Magic is on Feb 1st. If it's not too late and someone is able to make a couple of designs I would be ever so grateful.

Star Wars Mickey theme with the name Spencer

Star Wars Mickey Happy 6th birthday Spencer

Any kind of princess Happy 4th Bithday Olivia

I'm not specific because I'm just learning and would be super happy with anything that you can come up with for these three items. Have fun creating and know that you will be making one mom super happy!

Thank you!


----------



## dddiii

Hi Milliepie,

Can you do another version of this one for us?

/milliesky/media/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Portholes/GiffordfamilyMickeypalsporthole.jpg.html

Sorry it won't let me post a real link. 

We are going in March 2013...

Thanks again!


----------



## tinkerone

this thread is pretty cool!  
we will be taking our children and grandchild so i'm going to ask for some if you don't mind.  I will leave it up to you to choose because i'm not sure what all is out there and I really appreciate anything.  maybe something mickeyish or the port holes and if you don't mind I would love to have some pirate ones for pirate night.
players are ...

Judy (likes tinker)
Rob
Chris (chris is male)
Mia (shes not girlie at all)
Adam (married to Julia)
Julia  (married to Adam)

what ever you can do would be great.  thanks so much.


----------



## lizavance

Milliepie - that Cruella MH is incredible. Your creativity just keeps amazing me - and giving me ideas for fun stuff to make.

Please could you post Cruella in your MH folder without a name. I would love to use it for cupcake toppers for the grandkids. If possible please would you also make a MH with the dalmation fur and a collar to go with Cruella? 

Thanks for the pixie dust!


----------



## melglnh2o

Hi Milliepie. This is so wonderful that you are helping so many people with personalized magnets. I would like to add to your long list of requests. We are sailing on The Fantasy on February 23. This will be our third cruise (second on Fantasy). I am not too particular on which one (they are all so great) but if time permits, could I please get one or two that says The Ruiz Family and another one or two (maybe Minnie or Goofy ears) with our 3 year old daughter's name which is Giliana. Thank you so very much in advance!

Melissa


----------



## Smiley2411

Love your work! Trying to do as others are for our upcoming Disney cruise.
Requesting a Belle on Mickey ears with tiara with Callie.
Secondly, a Mickey pirate ears with Brock. 
We cruise March 19.
Thank you so much


----------



## socaintexas

You are awesome!!!

I love the Cruella MH!  Is there any way you could do a Maleficent one with our family's name, "the Denman's"?

Also, would you have time to do our names with fill?

"Greg" with Captain Hook
"Sheila" with some sort of female pirate theme
"Rylee" with a pink Minnie 
"Raegan" with a red Minnie

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tootsiemr

do you have any 2013 disigns ???


----------



## melissa208

melissa208 said:
			
		

> Hi we are going to port out of Miami on February 21 if at all possible can i get names...any Disney way is good for me....not picky.
> 
> Kim
> Kenny
> Chris
> Jen
> Greg
> Kaden
> Karter
> Kevin
> Pam
> Tom
> Tommy
> Logan
> Melissa
> Brandon
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks for your time.



Just checking on these....not being needy or pushy...sorry...can I have kaden and karter on toystory woody and Buzz......but the rest can be anything you have great ideas so I'm down for whatever you are willing to do. Thank you sooooooooo much for your time.


----------



## sniggelaru

Hi I am going on the Disney magic  in may and really like a the following if possible 
Portholes:
Karen with tinker bell  picture 
Abby with stitch or ariel picture
Miley with izzy or Minnie picture 
Shawn with sleepy from snow White
Dayna with Minnie mouse if possible different to mileys 
Stefan mickey
Stefan jnr Jake and the netherland pirates
Jeniah with disney princess 

also the something with our surnames on would be great one for Ramos and one for Trinidad 

Hoping to hear from you soon
Karen


----------



## milliepie

melissa208 said:


> Just checking on these....not being needy or pushy...sorry...can I have kaden and karter on toystory woody and Buzz......but the rest can be anything you have great ideas so I'm down for whatever you are willing to do. Thank you sooooooooo much for your time.



I actually have all of those names in my files in different designs except for Kaden and Karter in Toy Story.  I can do those for you when I get a chance.  Please browse my files to see if you can find what you like.  Don't forget to look through sub-albums too.  If you don't find everything you need let me know.   

Everything with names are here All completed Requests
Mickey heads are HERE
Name fills are Here


----------



## milliepie

disneylover428 said:


> Hi Milliepie...I know you must hear this all the time but you are AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Would it be possilbe to get the pink mickey ears with Rapunzel next it them with the name    Trinity     princess rapunzel pink tiara mh2.png
> 
> 
> And could i get Ariel:   PrincessArielmickey.jpg     personlized with Chandel
> 
> Also if I could get something with Rapunzel swinging from her hair  with the saying "best day ever"...and have Our First Cruise March 16th-23rd 2013.. on it as well?  Any way you think will make it awesome would be great. And if you could fit our names on it that would really be great.  Trinity and Chandel
> 
> Thank you in advance...can't wait to see what you come up with



Here are your completed requests.


----------



## milliepie

lizavance said:


> Milliepie - that Cruella MH is incredible. Your creativity just keeps amazing me - and giving me ideas for fun stuff to make.
> 
> Please could you post Cruella in your MH folder without a name. I would love to use it for cupcake toppers for the grandkids. If possible please would you also make a MH with the dalmation fur and a collar to go with Cruella?
> 
> Thanks for the pixie dust!



No problem.


----------



## gfamof4

Hi!  We are going on the Disney Fantasy February 9, 2013   I would love to have the deck chairs with our names on them.

The Guedons:
Noble
Fayla
Caroline
Grayson

Your designs are AWESOME!!! 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mom323

We will be on the Wonder for Mother's Day this year. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## jvinaz24

Hi Millie,

I was wondering if I may join in on the requests please? We are taking my 2 sons, Luke and Rhys on their first Disney Cruise in April. I'm looking for personalized magnets for our door if possible:

Jenn - Minnie of any style
Brandon - Mickey of any style 
Luke (7 yrs old) - Loves anything Star Wars
Rhys (3 yrs old) - Loves Crush the turtle from Finding Nemo & Nemo too

I actually found the MH with Mickey dressed as a pirate for Luke. Could I request the same for Brandon and Rhys and the Minnie one for myself?

If I can also get a 3rd birthday magnet with anything from Finding Nemo for Rhys and a 35th birthday magnet for Brandon with Pirates of the Caribbean, I would greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks so much!! 

Jenn


----------



## cyntex1

Hi there, I also would like to know if you could do 4 mh pirate with-- Richi , Christopher,Adrian, and Erik 

And also can u please do. 2 life preserver with sailor Mickey in middle with Disney magic 2013 (on top) and Castillo family on bottom and another same but Martinez family

Thank you for your help and attention. Your work is awesome
Cynthia


----------



## Hoagie Pie

Hi Millie

Can you do the Eeyore magnet with the word Mom-mom instead of grandmom.  Also, Do you have anything special for Mother's Day?  This will be for the Panama Canal Wonder cruise.  Thank you!

Hoagie Pie


----------



## wink13

Hi Milliepie!
If possible would you be able to create the beach chair scene for our Dream cruise in 2013 as well as my friend that's going the week prior to us.  Hopefully there is enough time.  Also if you could do the nametags that would be great? the names on the chairs are as follows:
#1 

Disney Dream Feb 7-10th, 2013

Circe - Mickey Chair
Sloane - Minnie Chair

#2
Disney Dream Feb 14-17th, 2013

Scott - Goofy Chair
Brett - Chip & Dale Chair
Frank - Mickey Chair 

Disney Cruise nametags needed are:

Circe
Sloane
Frank

thank you! 

[


----------



## melissa208

milliepie said:


> I actually have all of those names in my files in different designs except for Kaden and Karter in Toy Story.  I can do those for you when I get a chance.  Please browse my files to see if you can find what you like.  Don't forget to look through sub-albums too.  If you don't find everything you need let me know.
> 
> Everything with names are here All completed Requests
> Mickey heads are HERE
> Name fills are Here





I did find them...sorry.  All but Kaden and Karter we are good one.  Thank you soooooooo much...I couldn't find the 4share link or the photo bucket trying to navigate on the ipad thingy So yes you are sooo right only need Kaden and Karter.  but I did find Chairs that I might be in LLLOOOOOVE with....Can I get family chairs on the beach with the ship in the back ground....We are on the Wonder.

Family one: Kim, Kenny Chris Kevin
Family two: Greg Melissa and Logan (boy)
Family three: Pam, Tom and Tommy
Family Four: Jennifer Brandon Kaden and Karter.

THOSE ARE AAAMMMMMUUHHHHHAZING!!!!!! Pretty Pretty PLEASE! I am just shocked at how cool these are. You have a gift! Thanks for sharing it.  OOOOOOO and I was wondering if at all possible you could do  special Olympic Micky head (Tommy is my cousin who won gold in floor hockey)


----------



## prnces810

Hi,
This is our first Disney cruise and we are so excited and I am so glad I stumbled upon this thread so we can have a cute door.  We are on the feb 23 dream to celebrate my daughters 6th birthday.  I was able to find all of our names on your account except I would love to have a name fill using Marie from aristocats for Mimi.  Also something special for my daughter Hannah regarding her birthday, she loves fairies and princesses.  Thanks so much.


----------



## gydell

Can you please change the end date to July 9? 

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...CL Mickey heads/DanEmmaSamNiamhmedmh.jpg.html

Thanks for all the magnets you have done for my family!!!


----------



## Roxy217

Hi Milliepie : )

Thnak you so much for your amazing talent!  We've gotten so many compliments on the designs you've made for us in the past - weather it was on the cruise or the parks - everyone LOVED them! 

This year my son starts college - can you make a design for him? He will be attending The Citadel Military College of South Carolina - colors: light blue, navy gray & white. mascot: Bull dog. I'm sure if you google you can get some inspiration. Thanks again


----------



## twokats

Milliepie,
In your name fill folder (I,J) there is one called Jake-Mater.jpg which is the cars logo or whatever it is called with Mater.

We leave in two weeks (Jan 30) for a quick cruise and I wondered if you could do that but with the name Lee.

If you can I would deeply appreciate it.


----------



## disneydork3

I just need to tell you that you are blessed with an awesome talent!  I was searching through your photobucket designs and I just love your character mickey heads.  For some reason I can't find where they are now.  My daughter was so excited to pick hers, can you help me out?  Thanks and I'm sorry for the trouble.  You should be very proud of yourself for helping so many people enjoy what you do!!!


----------



## lizavance

milliepie said:


> No problem.



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Monie596

Hi Millie,
In you spare time can you kindly make me  a Mickey head for my son,
spiderman theme with his name Dougie
And for my daughter a Minnie head with Rapunzel Theme and her name Gigi.

That would be great. They would love it to pieces!

Thanks
Simone


----------



## dismom73

Hi Milliepie, I was wondering if you could tell me, roughly, what page you are on?  I know you go a little out of order for sailings that are leaving sooner so just an estimate would be great.


----------



## avani'smom

You do great work..  Would love this one for my friends.

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ests/Cruise/Dream/MawMawandkidsdream.jpg.html


If you could do this one with Vic, Sonia, and Connor   Date feb 28-mar 2, 2013

Could you also do pirate head with Connor. 

Thanks


----------



## Mackie Mouse

Hi Millie!  You have made DISigns for my last two cruises that were just lovely...glad to see you're still at it!

I would love some magnets made for my upcoming Alaska cruise.  We leave in 5 months, so you have some time.  We are taking a cruise on the fourth of July, so could you customize these for me? 

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ckeysAlaskanAdventureMH.png.html?sort=6&o=102
Dates ate July 1-8, 2013.  Our motto is "A WONDERful Way to Celebrate Independence Day"..would it be possible to fit that either in one of the ears or going around the outline? 

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...r/MinickFamilyAlaskabear.jpg.html?sort=6&o=18
With our sail dates (July 1-8, 2013) and names?  We are Heather and Colin. 

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...r/Ballfamilyalaskaglobe2.jpg.html?sort=6&o=36
Again, with our sail dates...and family name (The O'Connors) 

And, could you update some of the July 4th-specific designs you made for last year's "Frozen Fireworks" group?  Again, We sail July 1-8 this year and our motto is "A WONDERful Way to Celebrate Independence Day".  If you need to shorten or change this, I'm not opposed  Here are the designs: 

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us.../Wonder/FrozenFireworks1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=41

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us.../Wonder/FrozenFireworks3.jpg.html?sort=6&o=42

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us.../Wonder/Frozenfireworks2.jpg.html?sort=6&o=43

Finally...if you could come up with something that approximated Steamboat Willie sailing near a glacier...I'd just love it. 

Thank you!


----------



## mrsamador321

mrsamador321 said:


> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Noahpiratefill.png
> 
> can i get this in luis jr and andrew
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Nicoleneverlandpirates.jpg
> 
> can i get this one in andrew
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Mommypirateminnie.jpg
> 
> can i get this in maria and maybe the mickey with luis
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/MomPirateDisfill.jpg
> 
> this one in maria
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Mitchelpiratefill.jpg
> 
> this one in the amador family






Did i post this right?


----------



## McPheronsLoveDisney

Milliepie-
Hello I am looking to get some name fills and family magnet for the March 1st sailing on the magic

Im in need of Josh in the following: 

grandpa peter pan hook fill.jpg
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Lp_bZNS2/grandpa_peter_pan_hook_fill.html

is it possible to have a matching tinkerbell and wendy and peter pan filled one for Crystal

A name fill with jake and the Neverland Pirates(possibly add peter pan) for Jace & Joshua

Thank You so MUch!!!!



Also a yo ho lets go
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/...and the Neverland Pirates/YoHoletsgowdw11.jpg 
YoHoletsgowdw11.jpg   on your photo bucket
Can it please read 
yo ho lets go
Disney Magic 2013
Josh Crystal Joshua Jace


----------



## Diane71969

Millie,

I hope 2013 finds you doing well.  Can I please  get the following in your photobucket created / edited for myself?

Fantasy Caribbean Swish - Change it to the Eastern Caribbean please

KarenJosebbdeck - Change it to 2013 and change names to Lisa & Bryan

CorrieMinnieFantasymh - I need 3 of these - Change Corrie to Diane for one, Lisa for one and Ashley for one.

The Deck Chair Design with the Dolphins in the background and the Fantasy Ship on the towel.

For the Chairs can you do the following?
Cinderella - Diane
Goofy - Larry
Then insert the Towel (to split up the 2 families going)
Huntchback of Notre Dame (1st Choice) or Donald Duck (2nd Choice) - Bryan
Belle - Lisa
Boo - Ashley
Mickey - Kyle

Thanks soooo much !
Diane


----------



## mickeyhereicome

Hi Millie and all,

We are going on our first cruise to Alaska in July, of course on DCL. My husband is currently deployed with the Air Force and I planned this trip as a "welcome home/family time" vacation.  I would love to decorate our door and surprise my family with it.  They have no idea the neat things people door on this cruises (FE gifts, door decorations,ect). Do you have any ideas for magnets for returned from deployment? 

TIA,
Jasmin


----------



## Princess Bette

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I have ribbons in a few different styles.  If you like any of them, I can change the colors if needed and make something using the one you like.  Also, if Jenny has a favorite character or anything let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my ribbons are Here:  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Mickey Head Ribbons/?start=0



Hi Milliepie!

I love your ribbons!  I downloaded one of the Autism ribbons - the one with the puzzle pieces as a background.  We I tried to print it, it is just a straight line in the preview and won't print.  I usually don't have problems with downloading and printing your images - what am I doing wrong with this one? Thanks for your help!

Bette


----------



## scrapycruiser

milliepie said:


> I think you've waited long enough.  LOL.




Could I get this Disney Cruise Line porthole with Mickey & Minnie that says Bruce & Gina ; Fantasy 3/2/2013. Also something with Minnie on it for my sister Cindy and the same date. Thanks !!


----------



## mrsamador321

mrsamador321 said:


> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Noahpiratefill.png
> 
> can i get this in luis jr and andrew
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Nicoleneverlandpirates.jpg
> 
> can i get this one in andrew
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Mommypirateminnie.jpg
> 
> can i get this in maria and maybe the mickey with luis
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/MomPirateDisfill.jpg
> 
> this one in maria
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name Fills/M N/Mitchelpiratefill.jpg
> 
> this one in the amador family






Did i post this right?


----------



## Bethann1959

does anyone know where i can find graphic that has a cup of coffee that the cream in it is in the shape of dcl logo?  i saw it on a door on the show off your door thread.  i'd love to have that if anyone could point me in the right direction.
thanks,
beth


----------



## kjduncan

Blueyes87 said:


> and this is for nursesami...I think this is what you wanted



This magnet is amazing!!  We are HUGE Auburn fans and would love one of these magnets if you have the time.  We are cruising on the Fantasy in May 2013 and our last name is Duncan.  

This is so AUsome!


----------



## milliepie

syrumani said:


> OMG!!  I love your work!  Do you charge?  If so, just let me know the amount!
> 
> Here is my "wish" list . . . if there is anything on it that can't be done, just let me know!
> 
> License plates with MAY on left upper corner and 2013 right upper corner, in between is Disney Magic and on bottom is TEXAS:
> 
> Russell - Star Wars - The Clone Wars (If you can't do, how about Cars?)
> Martin - 49ers
> Sydney - Princesses . . . all of them, or she likes Ariel, Cinderella, but most of all Tinkerbell
> Nichole - Bambi is my most favorite Disney character . . . (sorry, Mickey!)
> 
> As for filled letter/names, I found Russell and Sydney in your files.  If you could make:
> Martin - Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
> Nichole - Bambi
> 
> Boarding passes for all 4 of us would be awesome! (Magic out of Galveston on May 4, 2013)
> 
> That would be fantastic!!!
> 
> (As you can see from the above (and below), we're not cruising until May 2013, so there is no rush on this at all!).
> 
> Thanks!
> Nichole



I'm going to have to get back to you on the boarding passes.  I did them and when I went to save them my program crashed.  I had to re-start the computer and they didn't save. Here are the others.   






















TXDisneyFreak said:


> Milliepie, I am amazed by your great designs!  I didn't want to bother you, and I saved as many blank ones from your sites, to add my own names and such.
> 
> I did think of a couple of requests, and I truly appreciate you doing this...
> 
> Name fills...
> Nicholas:
> Star Wars Mickey with yellow "Star" and "Wars" at top and bottom...
> 
> Crystal:
> Minnie Mouse, red with white polka dot...
> 
> Nicholas, Crystal, Austin:
> Pirate Mickey and friends...
> 
> Austin:
> Indiana Jones, like "Brad"
> 
> Brittany:
> Pink "Marie" (like "Britton")
> 
> The LeMoine Family:
> Disney cruise characters with chip and dale on one end, cruise Mickey on the other (like "Jill")
> 
> Finally, if it's not too much trouble, I wanted to get the Mickey head itinerary map for the 6-night Magic cruise out of Galveston...
> 
> Thanks,
> Crystal



I hope I got the right itinerary.  If not, I'll post the other one.  






















danabee611 said:


> Hi Millipie,
> I love your work. It is a shame people are trying to profit off of it and ruining it for those who truly appreciate what you do! We are cruising in December. I looked through all your files. I found one that I can use. Could you please make me Brayden_neverlandpirate from your photo bucket  with it spelled Braeden? I would like to make magnets for the pirate night! Thank you very much!






Scoobydoo76 said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Can you please do one more 25th Anniversary?
> 
> With: Kim & Dave
> 25 Years
> 
> Thank you!






Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi milliepie,
> 
> Any chance you can do a name fill for Mikey? Star Wars or Toy Story would be great if its not too much trouble. Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



Not sure if i posted these yet, but if not, I hope you can still use them.


----------



## milliepie

dismom73 said:


> Hi Milliepie, I was wondering if you could tell me, roughly, what page you are on?  I know you go a little out of order for sailings that are leaving sooner so just an estimate would be great.



Eta:  i added the Itinerary Mickey head for you.  

I am posting completed requests up to page 201 now.  I think yours is the one I am working on now.  I found the itinerary and am going to make the Mickey head with it and I'm done.  
Here are the Mickey heads.  You wanted them blank right?  





















mrsamador321 said:


> Did i post this right?




Yes, you did fine.  Thanks.  



Princess Bette said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I love your ribbons!  I downloaded one of the Autism ribbons - the one with the puzzle pieces as a background.  We I tried to print it, it is just a straight line in the preview and won't print.  I usually don't have problems with downloading and printing your images - what am I doing wrong with this one? Thanks for your help!
> 
> Bette



Not sure what happened there.  I'll take a look...

Is this the one?







lizavance said:


> Thank you!!!!!!



No problem.  Here is the Mary Poppins you requested and I still have to do the White Rabbit.


----------



## milliepie

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Hi Millipie, Awhile back you made a super design for our Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers cruise.  It was Mickey in a Toga with the ship behind him bursting out of the middle of the life preserver.  On the top it said "Disney Magic Eastern Mediterranean Mouseketeers" and on the bottom middle it said "July 2013."  This was such a special design and one I will always cherish, as will lots and lots of cruisers on that sailing!
> 
> Here's my new request with a huge pretty please attached.  I'm involved in another meet thread that will be sailing on the Disney Fantasy on the New Year's Eve Cruise at the end of 2013.  Would you mind doing a design for our group?  I'd love it if you could replicate that same sort of thing you did for the Med Cruise but with a New Year's Eve twist to it.  The Mickey that bursts out of the middle of the life preserver with a ship behind him wouldn't be wearing a toga, but instead would be wearing your Happy New Year top hat.
> 
> As for the language on it: The top of the life preserver would have "Disney Fantasy Midnight Mouseketeers"  and the bottom center of the preserver would have "New Year's Eve Cruise" with another line underneath centered too that says  "December 2013"  I hope this makes sense!
> 
> I also would love it if you could make me another porthole for a different cruise: an 8/23/14 Disney Fantasy Cruise to the Eastern Caribbean.  Could you do a porthole with Mickey bursting through it and the lettering "Eastern Caribbean Mouseketeers" on the top of the life preserver and the bottom center would say "August 23-30, 2013" on it.
> 
> I know you are extremely busy and so please only do these if the spirit moves you and time permits.  You are the best and I also want to let you know that I love reading your blog with your helpful "how to" tips.  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Beth



Here you go.  










angel's momma said:


> Milliepie - Thank you _so_ very much for all of the time you put into this. Your designs are spectacular! I'm so sorry that others have been profiting from your work.  My daughter is very excited about decorating our door on the cruise, and I would never be able to do it without the help of the wonderful DISigners.
> 
> 
> May we please have:
> 
> Tiarapinkmh3d2.jpg  - Angel
> 
> DCLlogobordermh.png - I'm not sure if this will fit - Angel's Make a Wish Cruise      If not, Angel
> 
> PrincessAurorapinkmh-1.png - Angel
> 
> DugPortal.jpg - Angel
> 
> giraffe fuzzy mh.jpg - Angel
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have anything with the Mine, Mine, Mine seagulls from Finding Nemo, Zero (from Nightmare before Christmas), or Perry (not Agent P) ? I tried to look thoroughly through your files, please forgive me if I overlooked them.
> 
> Thank you!



For Angel.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milliepie, looks like you are way past page 157 now where I had made a request for my upcoming repo cruise. In the same post were two requests for my cruise last November and maybe you thought because of this, it was no longer required. I really would love this for our Repo cruise, but with Mickey and Minnie chairs saying Corinna and Graham:






There is no rush as we are not going until May, but I did not want this to get forgotten.

Corinna


----------



## socaintexas

This has probably already been asked a million times but I can't find it. Where do you get the Disney font?


----------



## Mom323

socaintexas said:


> This has probably already been asked a million times but I can't find it. Where do you get the Disney font?



I have found it at dafont.com It is called waltograph.

http://www.dafont.com/search.php?q=disney


----------



## milliepie

dolphingirl47 said:


> Milliepie, looks like you are way past page 157 now where I had made a request for my upcoming repo cruise. In the same post were two requests for my cruise last November and maybe you thought because of this, it was no longer required. I really would love this for our Repo cruise, but with Mickey and Minnie chairs saying Corinna and Graham:
> 
> There is no rush as we are not going until May, but I did not want this to get forgotten.
> 
> Corinna



You are right, that's probably what I did.  Sorry about that.  Here you go.


----------



## dolphingirl47

milliepie said:


> You are right, that's probably what I did.  Sorry about that.  Here you go.



Thanks so much. This is amazing as usual.

Corinna


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

milliepie said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Millipie -- Mine look awesome!  One issue though, the Eastern Caribbean Mouseketeers go in August 2014 -- not 2013 (my fault!).  Would you mind changing the year on that one?  Thanks.


----------



## jboydnnp

Hi Millie! I LOVE all your work and have saved some of the blank graphics from photobucket but was wondering if you could possibly make me some customized license plates with our names like the ones in post #3660.   
For the license plates, I would like Disney Magic for the ship, Texas for the state, April 2013 for the date and the following names & themes: Please let me know if you need any other info. Thanks a bunch in advance!! 

1. Natalie - princesses 
2. Ayden - incredibles if you can do or mickey & firends if no incredibles
3. Alexander - toy story
4. Jaime - Minnie Mouse
5. Max - Mickey Mouse


----------



## momoftwinadoes

momoftwinadoes said:


> Hi There- I would love some magnets for our eastern caribbean cruise on the Fantasy Jan 26- Feb 2, 2013. Our family name is Harrington- Michael, Kelley, Mia & Ava
> Any design you can do is great!
> 
> I also have a niece in the cabin next to us whose name is Camryn and it is so hard to find something with her name. She loves princesses. Anything you can do would be appreciated. It's so nice that you do this! Thanks



Hi Milliepie- 
I know you work hard to help everyone. Our cruise is coming up in 10 days. If you don't get to me in time that is ok. Thank you for all that you do


----------



## jboydnnp

scrapycruiser said:


> Could I get this Disney Cruise Line porthole with Mickey & Minnie that says Bruce & Gina ; Fantasy 3/2/2013. Also something with Minnie on it for my sister Cindy and the same date. Thanks !!




Could I possibly get a graphic like the one in post #3656 with Micky & Minnie in lifesaver that says Disney Cruise Line on top and Disney Magic underneath instead of "our dream come true" with April 26, 2013 as the date?

Thanks!!!


----------



## dismom73

Milliepie, thank you so much...as usual your talents amaze me.


----------



## milliepie

gydell said:


> Can you please change the end date to July 9?
> 
> http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...CL Mickey heads/DanEmmaSamNiamhmedmh.jpg.html
> 
> Thanks for all the magnets you have done for my family!!!



You are very welcome.  











tinkerbelltwins said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Millipie -- Mine look awesome!  One issue though, the Eastern Caribbean Mouseketeers go in August 2014 -- not 2013 (my fault!).  Would you mind changing the year on that one?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated the link for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneydork3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to tell you that you are blessed with an awesome talent!  I was searching through your photobucket designs and I just love your character mickey heads.  For some reason I can't find where they are now.  My daughter was so excited to pick hers, can you help me out?  Thanks and I'm sorry for the trouble.  You should be very proud of yourself for helping so many people enjoy what you do!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no trouble at all.  Here is the link to my Mickey head albums.    The password is in my signature.  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/
Click to expand...


----------



## jboydnnp

Hello again Millie! Another request if its not too much to ask! Could you make us a sign with Disney Magic 2013 on the top with the scene that has cruise ship in background with clouds shaped like Mickey & goofy with the beach chairs for Max, Jaime, Natalie, Ayden & Alexander? With "Boyd Family Vacation" written in the sand on very bottom?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## jboydnnp

Now a request for my parents. They will be celebrating their 38th wedding anniversary while we are sailing. Could you possibly make them a sign like one I saw on photobucket with James & Coral with Mickey & Minnie sitting in the middle of their names and Disney Magic written on bottom of sign and mickey shaped balloons on top of sign. I'm not allowed to post links on my posts yet or else I would put a link to the photobucket pic I'm referencing. Please let me know if you don't know which one I'm talking about. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## TXDisneyFreak

milliepie said:


> I'm going to have to get back to you on the boarding passes.  I did them and when I went to save them my program crashed.  I had to re-start the computer and they didn't save. Here are the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I got the right itinerary.  If not, I'll post the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i posted these yet, but if not, I hope you can still use them.



Thanks so much, Milliepie!!!  The namefills and Mickey Head itinerary are wonderful!  Can't wait to get everything all printed!!!


----------



## goeva

Hi, Millie:

No requests or questions. 

I started a new thread and taking a few requests and learning at the same time.
Just want to thank you. I'm truly grateful for all your help. 

And I was browsing though ebay last week, I couldn't believe it. Someone tried to profit from your designs. Unbelievable. It's just so wrong.


----------



## juizai

Do you by change also have the global mickey head the Disney Wonder's new itinerary from Miami.

PORT OF MIAMI

KEY WEST

NASSAU

CASTAWAY CAY

PORT OF MIAMI


----------



## Stevens

Hiya could you please design me some magnets plleease!!! We will be on the Disney magic June 8th in the med! Would be really nice if you could do a family design, with our family name on 'STEVENS', my name is Tiffany, my husband is lee daughter is Rosie and son is Henley. If you could, could you please do the children one each.. My daughter Rosie loves tangled and my son Henley like jake and the never land pirates.. Many thanks Tiffany x


----------



## angel's momma

milliepie said:


> For Angel.




Thank you so very much!!


----------



## gweeptrish

The Mickey Head itinerary is wonderful!  I've never seen anyone do one like that before.  I love it!


----------



## Bethann1959

Has anyone seen a Mickey Head Itinerary for the 5 night cruises leaving from Miami?  Specifically, to Cozumel and Castaway Cay?
I have looked but have not seen one.
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## sari8970

Milliepie,

Hi there.  How have you been?  I hope everything has been good with you.

It just dawned on me tonight that I should have asked if you could make something for me to put on a shirt for my son Eric.  We are going to be in Disney World on his 4th birthday.  We are surprising the kids with a trip (they have no clue) and will be celebrating his 4th birthday (January 29th), my husband's 40th birthday (which is February 22nd) and my other son, A.J.'s 6th birthday (which is March 2nd).  It's lots of celebrations since we can't afford to go back so many times within a span of 4 weeks (I wish we could ).

I know this is beyond super late notice since we are leaving really early in the morning on the 26th of this month.

I was thinking something along the lines of "Celebrating with the Mouse" or "Turning 4 in Walt Disney World".  I was thinking of a variety of characters like Mickey, Jake, Octonauts, Buzz and Woody, Stitch, Lightning McQueen and Mater, etc.  Anything boyish.  He pretty much loves all the Disney shows and watches all of them (but is super into Jake and Octonauts).

If it is at all possible, can you also do a shirt for AJ.  He LOVES Star Wars (so funny how different from when you did stuff for me for our cruise back in August).  It won't be his actual birthday so maybe something with a "6" and Star Wars characters like Darth Vader (his favorite), R2D2, Anakin, Obi-Wan, Chewbacca, etc.  He hasn't seen the prequels yet other than the last 45 minutes of so of what is now 3, but he still sort of knows Darth Maul and some of those characters.

If you can't do this stuff I totally understand.  I know I should have requested this much earlier.  My head hasn't gotten back on correctly ever since we lost power for 15 days from Hurricane Sandy.  It's been a while now, but I really still feel like I'm playing catch up.

OK, I'm going to stop typing now 

Thanks so much for even taking the time to read this.  You're the best!

Sari

http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/tickers/5as192d71uvb95ld.png


----------



## socaintexas

Mom323 said:


> I have found it at dafont.com It is called waltograph.
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/search.php?q=disney



Thanks!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hi Millie!
What amazing things you do! I would like to request some designs for our cruise on May 12, 2013.
My mom is also a DisBoarder but I told her I would do them all in one request! Sorry its for 6 people.

Can we please have the name tags for:
Renea
Jonathan
Amber
Haylee
Don
Gail

Mickey ears map:
Dream- May12, 2012
Port Canaveral, Nassau and Castaway Cay

Jonathan-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...hday/Grandmabirthdaymh-1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=24

Jonathan-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ds/A B/BriceJedimickeymh.png.html?sort=6&o=97

Haylee-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ads/A B/Betsytinkblowmh.png.html?sort=6&o=197

Gail-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...AuntKallieredhibiscusmh.png.html?sort=6&o=291

Don- (black letters)
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ads/A B/Alysahibiscusmh.png.html?sort=6&o=456

Amber-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...s/A B/Abbieleopardbowmh.png.html?sort=4&o=410

Renea-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...  L/Lindseyminniedressmh.jpg.html?sort=4&o=34

Haybuggsmom-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us... V W/weber1188disgreenmh.png.html?sort=4&o=72

Haybuggsgrams-
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us... V W/weber1188disgreenmh.png.html?sort=4&o=72

Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I love all the work here! I have a pretty big order, but no rush since our cruise isn't until next spring. I am too excited to wait though!

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...irs/JasonBekkiBrittanyIanbeachchairs.jpg.html
With Disney Fantasy 2014 and 4 chairs with "Matt" "Kim" "Ally" "Averi" in the chairs.

Another one of the beach chairs with Disney Fantasy 2014 and 2 chairs with "David" and "Debbie" in the chairs.


http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...DeRochefamilymickeytext.jpg.html?sort=4&o=198
One of these that says "The Ainsworth Family" and another with "The Kelso Family"

(All of the character texts without a box please)
Donald text with "David" 
(Do you have a Daisy text? If so can I have one with "Debbie")
Tinkerbell Text with "Averi"
Goofy text with "Allyson"
Mickey text with "Daddy"
Minnie text with "Mommy"


http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...kingStuffersFantasyb2012.jpg.html?sort=6&o=13
Disney Fantasy in the sky
"Fantasy Cruise April 12-19 2014" in the sand


http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...e/Misc/Baynefamilysunset.jpg.html?sort=6&o=19
"The Ainsworth Family"
Disney Fantasy
April 12-19 2014
-and-
"The Kelso Family"
Disney Fantasy
April 12-19 2014


http://www.4shared.com/photo/Wg-GZvbg/chipanddalejaramanda.html
I'm not sure if this one is yours, but if so can I get one that has no name. I just love that picture!


http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us... B/BrendanMickeypantsmh.jpg.html?sort=6&o=131
Mickey pants head with "Matt".

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us... B/Averypolkadotminniemh.jpg.html?sort=4&o=93
Minnie pants head with "Kim".

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...A B/Braydendonaldsuitmh.jpg.html?sort=4&o=252
Donald pants head with "David"  

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ckey Heads/Plutocollarmh.png.html?sort=6&o=12
Pluto Mickey head with "Debbie"


http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ads/Q R S T/SofiaBellemh.jpg.html?sort=4&o=65
A Belle Mickey Head with "Ally" in the middle, not the ear.

http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ads/CharacterSnowwhitemh.jpg.html?sort=6&o=16
Snow White Mickey head with "Averi" in the middle.


http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...s/Vairellafamilyporthole.jpg.html?sort=4&o=73
One "Ainsworth Family" and another "Kelso Family" with Mickey and friends.


http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...TimEvaMikeKatySurfboards.jpg.html?sort=4&o=13
Daddy (Mickey board), Mommy (Minnie board), Ally (princess board), Averi (a different princess board)


http://www.4shared.com/photo/r85tKM0v/file.html
Two of these with Disney Fantasy in left ear, 2014 in right ear. No name at the bottom


----------



## syrumani

milliepie said:


> I'm going to have to get back to you on the boarding passes.  I did them and when I went to save them my program crashed.  I had to re-start the computer and they didn't save. Here are the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are fantastic!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Scoobydoo76

Not sure if i posted these yet, but if not, I hope you can still use them.  







[/QUOTE]



 Yes, we can still use it and we LOVE IT! Thank you so much for adding to our special celebration!


----------



## socaintexas

Millie, I read your blog on  how to do some of the images myself.  Specifically, I am trying to fill in the Mickey Head with a picture and then with text. Is there a quick tutorial on how to do them on photoshop elements?  I am totally lost.  I don't have Office at home.  I have it at work but they do not allow access to Photobucket so I am limited there.  Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## milliepie

socaintexas said:


> Millie, I read your blog on  how to do some of the images myself.  Specifically, I am trying to fill in the Mickey Head with a picture and then with text. Is there a quick tutorial on how to do them on photoshop elements?  I am totally lost.  I don't have Office at home.  I have it at work but they do not allow access to Photobucket so I am limited there.  Thanks to anyone who can help!



Save the Mickey head as it is.  Make sure you don't change it to a .jpg.  Open it in Photoshop.  The Mickey head will have a checkerboard background.  That means that it is transparent.  Open the picture you want to put inside the head. (File, Open)  You will see both files in the project bin on the bottom right.  Make sure the Mickey head is on the working page.  Drag the image you want inside over to the top of the Mickey head.  It will be the first layer.  In the layer pane grab the image and drag it below the head.  This will put the image "inside" the head.  You can also do this by right clicking the image and selecting the "send to back" option.  You can then re-size the image to fit the way you want it.

To add text, click the T on the left tools pane.  Click on where you want to place the text.  Use the options at the top to change the font color, style and size.  You can drag and position the text if you need to and add effects by using the toolbar on the right.  The tab says effects.  

I hope that was understandable.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## socaintexas

milliepie said:


> Save the Mickey head as it is.  Make sure you don't change it to a .jpg.  Open it in Photoshop.  The Mickey head will have a checkerboard background.  That means that it is transparent.  Open the picture you want to put inside the head. (File, Open)  You will see both files in the project bin on the bottom right.  Make sure the Mickey head is on the working page.  Drag the image you want inside over to the top of the Mickey head.  It will be the first layer.  In the layer pane grab the image and drag it below the head.  This will put the image "inside" the head.  You can also do this by right clicking the image and selecting the "send to back" option.  You can then re-size the image to fit the way you want it.
> 
> To add text, click the T on the left tools pane.  Click on where you want to place the text.  Use the options at the top to change the font color, style and size.  You can drag and position the text if you need to and add effects by using the toolbar on the right.  The tab says effects.
> 
> I hope that was understandable.  Let me know if you have any questions.



Awesome!  Thank you so much for taking the time to explain!  Now to go try it out!


----------



## fantasyliving

Hello,  I know I am really late on this but I am hoping you'll have time to help me out. Understandable tho if not. We are taking our first Disney cruise on the Fantasy January 26-Feb 2. Eastern Caribbean. Our Family name is Williams. Doug (daddy), Kimmie (mommy), Diesel (brother), Anistyn (sissy) and Lois (grandma) her last name is Shelton though. Diesel will be turning "6" on the ship!!!  He is a groundhogs day baby!!  I love so many of your designs it is too hard to pick. I am hoping you could create us a variety of designs individually and as a family including grandma .  I also like the beach themed ones. Diesel loves all the main disney characters along with CARS being his all time favorite. He is dressing up as Captain Hook for the pirate dinner. He is also a sports fanatic, all sports!  Doug is dressing up as Jack Sparrow and loves relaxing with a drink in hand,  Anistyn loves all the main "girlie" characters and of course the princesses. Her favorites are Sofia the First and Cinderella!  She also likes anything sparkles, dancing and makeup.  Grandma loves her flower gardens and wine and the beach and characters. I, Kimmie love the magic of it all!!  You have some incredible work here!!  I'd like to make a sign that says something about us Living Our Fantasy!!

I would also like a design to make a birthday shirt for Diesel!

Oh and we are From OHIO so buckeye fans of course!

Please let me know if you have time to create some magic for us!!!

Thank you so much!!!  I very much appreciate any and all that you can create for us!

We are so excited!!


----------



## lizavance

No problem.  Here is the Mary Poppins you requested and I still have to do the White Rabbit.  

[/QUOTE]

That is perfect!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## cyntex1

Hi there we are sailing in the 26 jan - feb 1 2013  out of Galveston and want to see if u can help

Need pirate Mickey heads blank or add names for me 4 total --Richi, Christopher , Adrian , Erik 
And also the Mickey head with the map of the sailing from Galveston, grand cayman and Cozumel. I tried looking though files but didn't see

Thanks for your help


----------



## jaevers

Hi Milliepie- your designs are beautiful!  My husbands extended family are all taking a cruise together and I would love to surprise them with magnets for our doors!

I would like the Disney Cruise ship with Donald and friends on the front of the ship (Donald is standing like he is on the Titantic and it would say: Evers Family Cruise 2013, Disney Wonder on the side of the ship with the names Brett, Brandon, Keith

This design is under the Wonder in your photobucket and says Seven Mile Beach, Grand Cayman.  I d like it changed to say:  Evers Family Cruise 2013, Grandpa, Grandma

This design is under DCL Mickey heads.  In one ear it says Castaway Club Member and the other one says Disney Vacation Club Member.  Id like those to remain the same and then to add:  Evers Family Cruise 2013 at the top of the head.  Names on bottom:  Brian, Julie, Brittany, Emily

Would also like these if you have time:
Emily in your Tinkerbell Mouse Head 
Julie in you Minnie Mouse Head
Brian in a goofy Mouse head
Brittany in a Belle Mouse head

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## robinpgma

Hi Millie

I was wondering if you would get to my post.....PG 232 #3469....

I am trying to do a journal book for our cruise FE.....Can you get to mine before Jan 25.... I will have to print and bind the books for our group before we leave on Feb 7.... The showtime one would be the priority.....

PLEASE..... Sorry to cut....

Thank you....you are awesome.

Robin (post below)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Millie....Getting ready for our February 2013 Fantasy Cruise.....

Can you do a Journal Page for:
Remy
Showtime (like the Dream one) with fantasy at the bottom right
At Sea days with Fantasy on the ship
Lined sheets with Fantasy on the ship

Thank you....
Robin  
__________________


----------



## heidibilotti

Hi Millie,
You do amazing work so beautiful.  If you have a moment my husband and I will be traveling on the fantasy on April 13, 2013.  We are celebrating our tenth anniversary with a magical vow renewal on April 14.  My name is Heidi and my husbands name is John.  We will be celebrating little mermaid style.  If you have a chance could you put something together for us.  I would appreciate it greatly.  Thank you very much.


----------



## jboydnnp

Hi Millie. I absolutely love the itinerary mickey heads and was wondering if you could make us one with the 8 night bahamian cruise from galveston. It goes from galveston to Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral, Key West, then back to galveston. Could you add Disney Magic on one ear and April 26 - May 4, 2013 on the other ear? Thanks!!!!


----------



## milliepie

robinpgma said:


> Hi Millie
> 
> I was wondering if you would get to my post.....PG 232 #3469....
> 
> I am trying to do a journal book for our cruise FE.....Can you get to mine before Jan 25.... I will have to print and bind the books for our group before we leave on Feb 7.... The showtime one would be the priority.....
> 
> PLEASE..... Sorry to cut....
> 
> Thank you....you are awesome.
> 
> Robin (post below)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Millie....Getting ready for our February 2013 Fantasy Cruise.....
> 
> Can you do a Journal Page for:
> Remy
> Showtime (like the Dream one) with fantasy at the bottom right
> At Sea days with Fantasy on the ship
> Lined sheets with Fantasy on the ship
> 
> Thank you....
> Robin
> __________________



Hi Robin.  Here are your journal pages.  
















twokats said:


> Milliepie,
> In your name fill folder (I,J) there is one called Jake-Mater.jpg which is the cars logo or whatever it is called with Mater.
> 
> We leave in two weeks (Jan 30) for a quick cruise and I wondered if you could do that but with the name Lee.
> 
> If you can I would deeply appreciate it.



For Lee.  







cyntex1 said:


> Hi there we are sailing in the 26 jan - feb 1 2013  out of Galveston and want to see if u can help
> 
> Need pirate Mickey heads blank or add names for me 4 total --Richi, Christopher , Adrian , Erik
> And also the Mickey head with the map of the sailing from Galveston, grand cayman and Cozumel. I tried looking though files but didn't see
> 
> Thanks for your help



Here you go.  















momoftwinadoes said:


> Hi There- I would love some magnets for our eastern caribbean cruise on the Fantasy Jan 26- Feb 2, 2013. Our family name is Harrington- Michael, Kelley, Mia & Ava
> Any design you can do is great!
> 
> I also have a niece in the cabin next to us whose name is Camryn and it is so hard to find something with her name. She loves princesses. Anything you can do would be appreciated. It's so nice that you do this! Thanks



Here are a few things.  I had some of them already in my files, so it helped.


----------



## twokats

milliepie said:


> For Lee.



Millie,

Thank you so very much.  He will be so surprised!


----------



## Pocahantas

Could I get this design for the Western Caribbean on the Disney Magic sailing February 9th - 15th, 2013.





Our party is:  Charlie, Monica, Macy and Gem

We are sailing from Galveston to Grand Cayman, Cozumel and back to Galveston.

Can I also get a name fill like this for Monica:





Can I get one like this also with our names on it:





And also a name fill like this for Gem:





Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyntex1

Thank you !! Thank you !!! You are so awesome. I really appreciate the work you did. 

Cynthia


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Hi Millipie, 

Would you mind making me four of the Happy New Year Mickey Heads?  They would be for: Steve, Beth, Skye, Hope.   
Could you also make me two Mickey Heads that somehow incorporate Tinkerbell into it?  One would be for Skye and one would be for Hope. Skye gets so frustrated because it is hard to find anything with her name spelled right while her twin sister, Hope, makes out like a bandit!  

Thank you for all that you do!  I appreciate those two designs you did for me recently.  They went over great on our cruise meet threads!

Beth


----------



## momoftwinadoes

milliepie said:


> Hi Robin.  Here are your journal pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few things.  I had some of them already in my files, so it helped.



Thank you so much Milliepie! These are perfect! You are so great!


----------



## sniggelaru

sniggelaru said:
			
		

> Hi I am going on the Disney magic  in may and really like a the following if possible
> Portholes:
> Karen with tinker bell  picture
> Abby with stitch or ariel picture
> Miley with izzy or Minnie picture
> Shawn with sleepy from snow White
> Dayna with Minnie mouse if possible different to mileys
> Stefan mickey
> Stefan jnr Jake and the netherland pirates
> Jeniah with disney princess
> 
> also the something with our surnames on would be great one for Ramos and one for Trinidad
> 
> Hoping to hear from you soon
> Karen



Hi I know that maybe I've already asked to. Much but having spent the better part of the day looking at your wonderful designs, and considering ithe cruise is going to be a surprise could I possibly have boarding passes for all the people mentioned above were cruising on the disney magic from 1 st to 15th may 2013
Thanking you in advance 
Good vibes
Karen


----------



## wagsis

Ok, I'm not sure I'm doing this right.  HOW do I edit these graphics to get my children's name on them?  I am interested in the names with the characters inside, and also the micky head map.  ??  Thank you!


----------



## wagsis

Oh, and is there any way to get a pirate style map with our actual destinations on it?  I want to surprise my kids with the magnets on the door and am VERY new at this.


----------



## 05MM08MM

wagsis said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm not sure I'm doing this right.  HOW do I edit these graphics to get my children's name on them?  I am interested in the names with the characters inside, and also the micky head map.  ??  Thank you!



You will need blanks, without any names on them to work best. I add them in MS Word, size them to my liking then set the image back in the image settings. Use Wordart I believe it's called, set the font the way you want it then put the font where I want to place it on the image. You can size the font to fit the image as you wish. Hope that helps, hard to explain stuff sometimes through words. I don't use those fancy photo editing software.


----------



## MinnieMouse121

Would it be possible to have an Mickey Head itinerary for Disney Fantasy Jan 26th-Feb 2nd 2013? Our destinations are St. Thomas, San Juan Puerto Rico and Castway Cay, leaving out of Port Canaveral. 

I would appreciate this so much. I didn't find this forum until yesterday i'm a little on the late train.


----------



## wagsis

Thank you so much!  How do I get the blanks?


----------



## MomMouse

Hi Millie
You did some great disigns for me when we cruised in 2012.  I am planning to do a few magnets for a friend who is cruising 2013 with her whole family(13).
Could I get 2 Beach chairs with Disney Dream 2013 and the names
Mike
Linda

I'd like the Surfboards divided as follows
4 surfboards:  Rick, Jen, Jianna, Ryan
5 surfboards:  Danny, Deidre, Brendan, Faith, DJ (boy)
2 surfboards:  Todd, Austin

Please add Disney Dream 2013.  I really appreciate your time and talent


----------



## socaintexas

Millie, I figured out how to make some rudimentary projects based on your excellent guidance. Quick question -  in most of the images I found if I center the image in the head then there is nothing in the ears. Is there anyway to stretch the background up there without distorting the image or do I just need to keep looking for other pictures that will work?


----------



## cjrehm

Hi there! I'm so sorry this is so last minute as I've just discovered your thread. I've enjoyed much of you work as Ive looked through and wondered by chance if I may please have help with getting a few of your pictures done? If so, I'd be so grateful! Our cruise leaves out next week on the 26th on the Disney Magic out of Galveston, Texas. Sorry I can't post links or pictures as this is my 6th post and it won't let me do so. 

I was hoping to get the one with the beach theme with the beach chairs with the names -- Shane, Cindy, Michelle & Ryan.
At the top it would be Disney Magic 2013

the license plate design with Princesses with the name Michelle

The Porthole with

 the characters saying Disney Magic 2013
The Rehm Family's 1st Cruise!

Porthole with Princesses that says Michelle
Porthole with Nemo characters that says Ryan
Porthole with Stitch that says Cindy
Porthole with a Pirate Mickey if possible ..if not a captain Mickey that says Shane

A namefill with princesses for Michelle
a namefill with Wall-E Characters for Ryan


namefill with the Fab 5 for Cindy
and a namefill with Mickey Mouse for Shane

Also, one last one (sorry just so excited!)

I saw one that I can't find anymore but its a picture of the Disney Cruise ship on water and celebrating whatever event .. was looking for it saying Celebrating our 10 Year wedding anniversary or something like that with the names, Cindy & Shane.

Gosh Sorry I wrote so much and hope to hear before the 26th. Again, so sorry for the late notice. 

-Cindy


----------



## lilpooh108

Millpie, 

We're on the June 1 to June 8, 2013 Med (with a family of 9) and I was wondering if you can help out with some designs.  I'm making magnets, cards and iron-on transfers for our FE pockets (bought the Ikea one, since I don't sew )

Can we have these two following designs that say "Disney Magic Mediterranean" to "June 1 - June 8, 2013"



tinkerbelltwins said:


>



And also the following?

Design: Mickey head w/tiara & Aurora
Name: Maddie

Design: Mickey head w/tiara & Sofia
Name:  Emily

Design: Circle w/princesses
Name: Maddie

Design: Circle w/princesses
Name: Emily

Design:  http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...b2009wonderportholetrio.jpg.html?sort=4&o=192

Phrases:  June 2013, Disney Magic

Design:  http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...ColinJediMickeyporthole.jpg.html?sort=4&o=409

Name: Penn

Design:  Mickey head w/tiara & Ariel
Name:  Jane

Design:  Is it possible to do something like this but for the Magic?
http://s628.beta.photobucket.com/us...irs/MichaelKelleyMiaAverybeachchairs.jpg.html

Names on chairs: Penn, Jane

Thank you so so so so much!   Most of these will be a surprise for my family...


----------



## dddiii

dddiii said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Can you do another version of this one for us?
> 
> /milliesky/media/All%20completed%20requests/Cruise/Portholes/GiffordfamilyMickeypalsporthole.jpg.html
> 
> Sorry it won't let me post a real link.
> 
> We are going in March 2013...
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi Millie, I posted this a couple of times and I wasnt sure if I was in line or not. We were hoping you could change the date for us.  Sorry, not trying to push just wanted to make sure you had us in the to do pile! 

Thanks!


----------



## wagsis

Ok, lost last message.  Hoping for help, trying really hard to do on my own and after several hours can't even find pictures from websites.   First Disney experience, travelling on    Disney Wonder Feb. 25, 2013,     The Grimms      Miami-Grand Cayman-Cozumel-Miami.  Hoping to get this info on a Micky head map or on a map that looks kind of like a pirate map...  Also have 3 kids, Would like the Pirate head mickys(the one that's like a shadow, I can't find the picture anymore) for the two boys names Hunter, and Wade.  I would like the porthole minnie with the name Tatum in it.  Can you help me out, or direct me to someone who can?  Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## milliepie

dddiii said:


> Hi Millie, I posted this a couple of times and I wasnt sure if I was in line or not. We were hoping you could change the date for us.  Sorry, not trying to push just wanted to make sure you had us in the to do pile!
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you are.  You also posted the month which is very helpful to me.  Right now I am on page 202, so if your post is after that, then I haven't gotten to it yet.  I will get to you as soon as I can.  Thanks.   




wagsis said:


> Ok, lost last message.  Hoping for help, trying really hard to do on my own and after several hours can't even find pictures from websites.   First Disney experience, travelling on    Disney Wonder Feb. 25, 2013,     The Grimms      Miami-Grand Cayman-Cozumel-Miami.  Hoping to get this info on a Micky head map or on a map that looks kind of like a pirate map...  Also have 3 kids, Would like the Pirate head mickys(the one that's like a shadow, I can't find the picture anymore) for the two boys names Hunter, and Wade.  I would like the porthole minnie with the name Tatum in it.  Can you help me out, or direct me to someone who can?  Thanks sooooo much!



Hello.    Congratulations on your first Disney cruise!  I know that you will find it very enjoyable.  I know how confusing and sometimes frustrating it can be to try to figure everything out.  First thing you should do is read the first post to get general information about where to get door number ear art, and where you can see pictures of other doors.  If you are looking for blanks that you can use, take a look at DISigners signatures and there are usually links to their photo sharing sites where you can find some.  Not everyone provides them because there are those who like to take them and sell them, which is very frowned upon.  The DISigners create these images in their free time and sometimes they are not available immediately, but they will get back to you as they can.  If something is specifically requested of me, I add it to my list.  If it is a general request like "can anyone," I make a note, but it is not my priority because other DISigners may have some great ideas and I like to concentrate on my requests.  (Sorry guys)  If you visit the creative DISigns forum, there are many DISigners that can assist you if you post a thread with your requests.  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105  There are a lot of similar designs that can be substituted for one that you like if the original DISigner you request from is unable to get to it.  I hope that helps.


----------



## milliepie

MinnieMouse121 said:


> Would it be possible to have an Mickey Head itinerary for Disney Fantasy Jan 26th-Feb 2nd 2013? Our destinations are St. Thomas, San Juan Puerto Rico and Castway Cay, leaving out of Port Canaveral.
> 
> I would appreciate this so much. I didn't find this forum until yesterday i'm a little on the late train.



You are in luck.  That one has been done already.


----------



## Jane1967

Just checking....page 188 post #2810


----------



## milliepie

Jane1967 said:


> Just checking....page 188 post #2810



I posted them a few pages back. Post 3598 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587&page=240


----------



## milliepie

socaintexas said:


> Millie, I figured out how to make some rudimentary projects based on your excellent guidance. Quick question -  in most of the images I found if I center the image in the head then there is nothing in the ears. Is there anyway to stretch the background up there without distorting the image or do I just need to keep looking for other pictures that will work?



That is the thing about using Word.  You don't have many editing options.  Your best bet is to find pictures that will fit.  You could also make a collage type design with different pictures in each circle.


----------



## tootsiemr

HEY MILLIPIE CAN I HAVE THESE DESIGNS BUT WITH 2013 INSTEAD ??

http://www.4shared.com/photo/8l7nWYrD/2012_DCL_.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/v1DZWQcK/Fantasy_2012_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/LIxQUnby/2011Dreammmpreserver.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/zDWvhNfS/Magic_2010_Mickey_preserver.html


----------



## Jane1967

milliepie said:


> I posted them a few pages back. Post 3598
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2897587&page=240



So sorry!  Don't know how I missed them!  LOVE THEM!!  Thank you soooooo much!!!


----------



## Jane1967

Oops...just looked at them after I printed them.  Can you please change the Mickey head date to June 2009 instead of February?  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieMouse121

milliepie said:


> You are in luck.  That one has been done already.
> 
> 
> I saw this one but it doesn't show San Juan, PR stop. Is it possible to get that done? It's ok if  it's not done for the cruise. I'd love it for a magnet for home
> 
> Mickey Head Eastern Itinerary B


----------



## karaintn

Hi Milliepie!

I would like to make my first request.  I really appreciate what you do!


Kara & Ty (both names together like this in one pic)- Mickey and Minnie or any traditional characters

Jacqueline - Ariel

Susannah - Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)

And then this one of Deck Chairs from your PhotoBucket - http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Deck Chairs/OceanDeckFantasyMMDL.jpg

I'd like 5 chairs (don't care about the pattern), with Fantasy 2013 on the Life Preserver, and these names on the chairs:
Ty
Kara
Harrison
Jacqueline
Susannah

Again, many thanks! Our cruise is in April.

Thanks SO much!!
Kara


----------



## wagsis

Thank you.  I'll keep trying.


----------



## wagsis

Milliepie,
  I'm trying to surprise the kids with door magnets but am having so much trouble even opening files and links from the DISboards. I can't manage to see anything on photobucket or 4shared even after doing the downloads.   I would love it if you would please be able to help me out.  I was hoping to get a map of our itinerary, Miami-Grand Cayman-Cozumel-Miami on a pirate type map with our name, The Grimms, February 25, 2013, and Disney Wonder written on it.  Also, I was hoping to get the black Mickey head with the bucaneer hat and orange fade to yellow lettering one with "Hunter" and one with "Wade".  I would also love to have a porthole with Ariel or Minnie with the name "Tatum"  
If you could do this for me, I would really appreciate it.   I am so overly frustrated right now and can't imagine that you do this for people for free.  If you can, it is so appreciated!!! Thank you so much!  Sherry


----------



## Night Owl

Hi Milliepie!

I found most of what I need from your 4shared, but I don't have anything personalized for my 4 year old. Could you possibly make a Woody (or toy story theme) name fill with the name 
DAMIEN

Also if you could do toy story name fill of HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY LOGAN

That would be fabulous! Thank you so much for all your beautiful work. We leave next Thursday the 24th. If that is not enough time I completely understand!


----------



## milliepie

syrumani said:


> Boarding passes for all 4 of us would be awesome! (Magic out of Galveston on May 4, 2013)
> 
> That would be fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Nichole



Last but not least the boarding passes.  

They come in three's so the last two are blanks.    












donaldseeyore said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I have been going through your files (great work!!)  I was wondering if I can put in a few requests...
> 
> Can I get boarding passes for the Wonder
> Sail Date 02.02.13 5 night western carib out of Miami
> For:  Aidyn, Selah, Seth and Teegan
> 
> Also from pillow case fines on 4shared you have magical night with Sarah on it and I have seen that graphic done with sail dates and a ships name...can I get that graphic done for the Wonder sail dates 02.02.13 to 02.07.13 one with magical night on it and one without.
> 
> A few years ago I think you did name fills for me and I planned on using them again but that computer died  So can I get name fills done again?
> 
> Aidyn in Minnie Mouse  Selah in Lilo and Stitch
> Seth in Stitch   Teegan in Jake and the Neverland Pirates.
> 
> I greatly appreciate your time and effort you put into this for everyone
> 
> Thank you!!!!!



Here you go.  


























cjrehm said:


> Hi there! I'm so sorry this is so last minute as I've just discovered your thread. I've enjoyed much of you work as Ive looked through and wondered by chance if I may please have help with getting a few of your pictures done? If so, I'd be so grateful! Our cruise leaves out next week on the 26th on the Disney Magic out of Galveston, Texas. Sorry I can't post links or pictures as this is my 6th post and it won't let me do so.
> 
> I was hoping to get the one with the beach theme with the beach chairs with the names -- Shane, Cindy, Michelle & Ryan.
> At the top it would be Disney Magic 2013
> 
> the license plate design with Princesses with the name Michelle
> 
> The Porthole with
> 
> the characters saying Disney Magic 2013
> The Rehm Family's 1st Cruise!
> 
> Porthole with Princesses that says Michelle
> Porthole with Nemo characters that says Ryan
> Porthole with Stitch that says Cindy
> Porthole with a Pirate Mickey if possible ..if not a captain Mickey that says Shane
> 
> A namefill with princesses for Michelle
> a namefill with Wall-E Characters for Ryan
> 
> 
> namefill with the Fab 5 for Cindy
> and a namefill with Mickey Mouse for Shane
> 
> Also, one last one (sorry just so excited!)
> 
> I saw one that I can't find anymore but its a picture of the Disney Cruise ship on water and celebrating whatever event .. was looking for it saying Celebrating our 10 Year wedding anniversary or something like that with the names, Cindy & Shane.
> 
> Gosh Sorry I wrote so much and hope to hear before the 26th. Again, so sorry for the late notice.
> 
> -Cindy



Here are your requests.  For the fills, they would take some time, so I took what I already had in my files.  I know they aren't exactly what you asked for, but hopefully they work.  
























[URL=http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Name%20Fills/S%20T/?action=view&current=ShanePirateMickeyfill.jpg]
	


A few for Cindy










Here is the closest I have to Wall-E for Ryan. 



There are quite a few Ryan fills.  Please take a look to see if you like any of them HERE


----------



## milliepie

Jane1967 said:


> Oops...just looked at them after I printed them.  Can you please change the Mickey head date to June 2009 instead of February?  Thanks!



Oops, sorry.  







MinnieMouse121 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in luck.  That one has been done already.
> 
> 
> I saw this one but it doesn't show San Juan, PR stop. Is it possible to get that done? It's ok if  it's not done for the cruise. I'd love it for a magnet for home
> 
> Mickey Head Eastern Itinerary B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I found most of what I need from your 4shared, but I don't have anything personalized for my 4 year old. Could you possibly make a Woody (or toy story theme) name fill with the name
> DAMIEN
> 
> Also if you could do toy story name fill of HAPPY 8th BIRTHDAY LOGAN
> 
> That would be fabulous! Thank you so much for all your beautiful work. We leave next Thursday the 24th. If that is not enough time I completely understand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No time for a full fill for Logan, but I hope this compromise will work. Already had the Buzz fill, just combined it with the Mock TS logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wagsis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milliepie,
> I'm trying to surprise the kids with door magnets but am having so much trouble even opening files and links from the DISboards. I can't manage to see anything on photobucket or 4shared even after doing the downloads.   I would love it if you would please be able to help me out.  I was hoping to get a map of our itinerary, Miami-Grand Cayman-Cozumel-Miami on a pirate type map with our name, The Grimms, February 25, 2013, and Disney Wonder written on it.  Also, I was hoping to get the black Mickey head with the bucaneer hat and orange fade to yellow lettering one with "Hunter" and one with "Wade".  I would also love to have a porthole with Ariel or Minnie with the name "Tatum"
> If you could do this for me, I would really appreciate it.   I am so overly frustrated right now and can't imagine that you do this for people for free.  If you can, it is so appreciated!!! Thank you so much!  Sherry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dddiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Can you do another version of this one for us?
> 
> Sorry it won't let me post a real link.
> 
> We are going in March 2013...
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cjrehm

milliepie, I would like to just say Thank you SOOOOO much for your designs and quick response! I was a bit nervous through all this excitement and you've absolutely made my day! Look forward to creating magnets and decorating my door next week  I can't wait to see my daughter's face when she sees hers  Have a great weekend!

~Cindy


----------



## ydoyle

Hi Milliepie

LOVE YOUR WORK!!!!  Like a previous poster I was just looking for generic Dream jpgs with a 2013 date.  Also love the Mickey Pirate porthole you did recently (Shane) can you post just a generic one of those?


----------



## wagsis

Milliepie, 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!  I appreciate it soooo much!!!  Sherry


----------



## angiet1975

Mill,

Can I get the below mickeyhead with The Magic May 1-9 2013 and the other ear blank?  I am from La. and want to use these as FE's

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/DCL Mickey Heads/Crawfishmh2.jpg

If I can get them by first of Feb that would be great but if not that is ok.  I am having hard time finding Font for the Magic.

Thanks
Angie


----------



## jodi90

Hi Millie,

Are you still doing the deck chair Disigns?  I found your blanks with 7 chairs but there is eight in our group.  If you still doing them can I get one with eight chairs?  We are going on the Dream on 2/28/13.  Here are the names:

Jodi 
Marcia
Jason
Hilary
Jonathan
Jordan
Brianna
Debra

Thanks!!

Jodi


----------



## lilpooh108

Sorry, I had a request for a gift tag/question about filling a text box but I figured it out!  (I'm following your instructions on the blog).  I hope you don't mind but I used one of your gift tag templates so that I can tag my FE gifts.  I would have asked but I really didn't want to bother you again.  Please let me know if you do mind, and I will erase them.  I didn't think to ask prior (which is dumb of me).  Again, sorry.


----------



## AlexMaxAunt

Is there a way to download a design of yours then cover up a name to add my own? It would be something I'm willing to do. Or do you have blanks. Seems like that would save you the time....hmmm, thinking while I'm typing this- could I add a text box then fill it with background color then add text on top?


----------



## GreatMouseDetective

Hi Millipie

I just wanted to know what your current turnaround time is? I know you are so busy and I want to make sure we give you plenty of time. 

Thanks


----------



## Jane1967

Thanks for the correction, Millie!!!


----------



## milliepie

Ok, everyone.  Page 250 and the thread needs to be closed!  I will no longer be filling requests on the Cruise Magnet Thread.  Everyone is welcome to contribute images, ideas and advice.  After I catch up with my current requests I will start my own thread to avoid confusion. If you are waiting for a request from me, I will send you an email or private message with the completed images. Thanks!  
*Cruise Magnet Graphic and Links Part 8!*


----------



## Night Owl

No problem - this is perfect! Thank you so much!




No time for a full fill for Logan, but I hope this compromise will work. Already had the Buzz fill, just combined it with the Mock TS logo.


----------



## Scotty69

Scotty69 said:


> Can I please get the Cinderella/Prince Charming life preserver but with 2013? Thank you so much for everything you do to make everyone's cruises so special!



Hi Milliepie I'M afraid that we might have slipped threw the cracks this request is post # 2513 on page 168 requested on 9/26. We have searched from this point forward and did not see any response. We would greatly appreciate it if you could get this done for us at your convenience. we sail in October of this year. Thanks again for all of your beautiful work. We really enjoy it.


----------



## milliepie

Scotty69 said:


> Hi Milliepie I'M afraid that we might have slipped threw the cracks this request is post # 2513 on page 168 requested on 9/26. We have searched from this point forward and did not see any response. We would greatly appreciate it if you could get this done for us at your convenience. we sail in October of this year. Thanks again for all of your beautiful work. We really enjoy it.



Oh, sorry, I must have missed it.  Did you wand just the year, or the Celebrating 5 years at the top like the other one?  Also, did you want the ship name?  



			
				GreatMouseDetective said:
			
		

> Hi Millipie
> 
> I just wanted to know what your current turnaround time is? I know you are so busy and I want to make sure we give you plenty of time.
> 
> Thanks


  About a month.


----------



## robinpgma

milliepie said:


> Hi Robin.  Here are your journal pages.



MILLIE.....THANK YOU SO MUCH.....I so appreciate your work.....I am one happy cruiser..... !!!

Robin


----------



## milliepie

lilpooh108 said:


> Sorry, I had a request for a gift tag/question about filling a text box but I figured it out!  (I'm following your instructions on the blog).  I hope you don't mind but I used one of your gift tag templates so that I can tag my FE gifts.  I would have asked but I really didn't want to bother you again.  Please let me know if you do mind, and I will erase them.  I didn't think to ask prior (which is dumb of me).  Again, sorry.



I don't mind at all!


----------



## milliepie

AlexMaxAunt said:


> Is there a way to download a design of yours then cover up a name to add my own? It would be something I'm willing to do. Or do you have blanks. Seems like that would save you the time....hmmm, thinking while I'm typing this- could I add a text box then fill it with background color then add text on top?



I have many blanks that you can use.  Check out my photobucket and don't forget the sub-albums.  If there is something you can't find let me know and I can upload the blank for you.


----------



## Scotty69

milliepie said:


> Oh, sorry, I must have missed it.  Did you wand just the year, or the Celebrating 5 years at the top like the other one?  Also, did you want the ship name?
> 
> About a month.



We would like it to be just like the other one. we would like the Celebrating 5 years with the year 2013 and the ship name Fantasy.


----------



## jboydnnp

Hi Millie, Just wanted to see if you know the name of the font used for the Magic, Wonder, Dream, etc. I have the walt disney font, but wasn't sure which font is used for the ship names?

Thanks


----------



## socaintexas

Hi Millie, 

I think that I have gone through all of the Mickey Heads on your site.  Is there somewhere special to find blanks?  I was hoping to get a blank pirate hat mickey, pirate bandanna mickey or minnie, and a pirate minnie to try to play around with. Thanks!


----------



## Mom323

milliepie said:


> Ok, everyone.  Page 250 and the thread needs to be closed!  I will no longer be filling requests on the Cruise Magnet Thread.  Everyone is welcome to contribute images, ideas and advice.  After I catch up with my current requests I will start my own thread to avoid confusion. If you are waiting for a request from me, I will send you an email or private message with the completed images. Thanks!
> *Cruise Magnet Graphic and Links Part 8!*


----------



## lilpooh108

Millie,

Would mind uploading a blank Mickeyhead with Jedi Mickey and the starry night background?

I found one on your photobucket but it says WDW 2009 on it.  I'm hoping to just add in names so I don't have to bother you to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

socaintexas said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> I think that I have gone through all of the Mickey Heads on your site.  Is there somewhere special to find blanks?  I was hoping to get a blank pirate hat mickey, pirate bandanna mickey or minnie, and a pirate minnie to try to play around with. Thanks!



If you go to my main Photobucket page you will find a list of sub-albums on the side.  All completed requests are those with existing names on them.  All other folders are blanks.  Here is the Mickey head album link.  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/  The Mickey head sub-albums are listed on the side as well.  I have, Character Mickey heads, Sport logo Mickey heads, Flag, hat and crown, different colors, etc...   The Pirate Mickey and Minnie are under Character Mickey heads.  I hope that helps.  




jboydnnp said:


> Hi Millie, Just wanted to see if you know the name of the font used for the Magic, Wonder, Dream, etc. I have the walt disney font, but wasn't sure which font is used for the ship names?
> 
> Thanks



There is no font for those.  I just use the existing graphics they have from the ship. 




lilpooh108 said:


> Millie,
> 
> Would mind uploading a blank Mickeyhead with Jedi Mickey and the starry night background?
> 
> I found one on your photobucket but it says WDW 2009 on it.  I'm hoping to just add in names so I don't have to bother you to do it.
> 
> Thanks!



Here are all of my blank character Mickey heads.  If you select view all in the old photobucket format, it is towards the bottom. If you are using the new Photobucket I think when you scroll down it shows them all gradually.  I have a few of them and I can't remember exactly the one you are talking about, so I hope you will find the one you need there.   

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/


----------



## socaintexas

Thanks Millie, your link took me right to it.  I went back to try to find it on my own and I still can't find it that way.  Maybe I am just Photobucket illiterate!


----------



## CandyPG

DISREGARD BELOW! I just noticed that Millie has closed her requests for the time being.

---

Hello Millie,

Your work is AMAZING and I have going to print some of your existing journal pages. I have a list of additional items I was hoping you could make for me and my whole group traveling together that I was not able to find:

1) Mickey ears (the darker blue please)  with the Fantasy ship, April 27, 2013 with the map  of Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cays: "The Garvey Family"  2) Mickey ears with the picture of the Fantasy ship "Jim and Cindy" with the date 3) ears with Sorcer Mickey with Disney Fantasy on one ear and  "Lauren" on the other ear with the same date.

2) Ears with: Jim (Wally E), Cindy (Eve from Wally), Lauren (Pirates of the Carribbean), Caitie (Tangled), Zach (Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates), Candy (Princess Jasmine), Shawn (Flynn Rider)

3) Port holes: 1) Nemo "Lauren", 1st Disney Cruise, April 27, 2013 2) Alladin theme: "The Garvey Family's 1st Disney Cruise, Disney Fantasy, April 27, 2013", 3) Wally E theme: "Jim and Cindy, 1st Disney Cruise, Disney Fantasy, April 27, 2013"

4) A luggage tag design 1) for boys with with a cars theme, 2) 1 for girls with a Brave theme and 3)1 for adults, maybe the Fantasy boarding pass with the date, April 27, 2013. These are part of our FE gifts.

5) Surf Board design with the Fantasy ship: Shawn, Candy, Caitie and Zach Disney Fantasy April 2013

THANK YOU SOOOOOO VERY MUCH FOR SHARING YOUR AMAZING TALENT!
Candy


----------



## socaintexas

socaintexas said:


> Thanks Millie, your link took me right to it.  I went back to try to find it on my own and I still can't find it that way.  Maybe I am just Photobucket illiterate!



I switched to the older photobucket and there they all were.  It is much more user friendly than the newer version!


----------



## Mom323

milliepie said:


> Ok, everyone.  Page 250 and the thread needs to be closed!  I will no longer be filling requests on the Cruise Magnet Thread.  Everyone is welcome to contribute images, ideas and advice.  After I catch up with my current requests I will start my own thread to avoid confusion. If you are waiting for a request from me, I will send you an email or private message with the completed images. Thanks!
> *Cruise Magnet Graphic and Links Part 8!*





CandyPG said:


> Hello Millie,
> 
> Your work is AMAZING and I have going to print some of your existing journal pages. I have a list of additional items I was hoping you could make for me and my whole group traveling together that I was not able to find:
> 
> 1) Mickey ears (the darker blue please)  with the Fantasy ship, April 27, 2013 with the map  of Cayman, Costa Maya, Cozumel and Castaway Cays: "The Garvey Family"  2) Mickey ears with the picture of the Fantasy ship "Jim and Cindy" with the date 3) ears with Sorcer Mickey with Disney Fantasy on one ear and  "Lauren" on the other ear with the same date.
> 
> 2) Ears with: Jim (Wally E), Cindy (Eve from Wally), Lauren (Pirates of the Carribbean), Caitie (Tangled), Zach (Jake from Jake and the Neverland Pirates), Candy (Princess Jasmine), Shawn (Flynn Rider)
> 
> 3) Port holes: 1) Nemo "Lauren", 1st Disney Cruise, April 27, 2013 2) Alladin theme: "The Garvey Family's 1st Disney Cruise, Disney Fantasy, April 27, 2013", 3) Wally E theme: "Jim and Cindy, 1st Disney Cruise, Disney Fantasy, April 27, 2013"
> 
> 4) A luggage tag design 1) for boys with with a cars theme, 2) 1 for girls with a Brave theme and 3)1 for adults, maybe the Fantasy boarding pass with the date, April 27, 2013. These are part of our FE gifts.
> 
> 5) Surf Board design with the Fantasy ship: Shawn, Candy, Caitie and Zach Disney Fantasy April 2013
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOOOO VERY MUCH FOR SHARING YOUR AMAZING TALENT!
> Candy



Thought you  might have missed her post. I don't think she is taking requests at this time.


----------



## Jensyfert

milliepie said:
			
		

> I have these still for Austin.  I made the Mickey head like I did the last one.    I haven't had a chance to sort through emails yet, so sorry if I didn't reply to yours.
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ory/?action=view&current=AustinBuzzBlocks.jpghttp://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...s/A B/?action=view&current=AustinBuzzfill.jpg
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...T/?action=view&current=Syfertfamily2013mh.png



Thanks Millie! You are awesome! I appreciate your time! 

Jen


----------



## milliepie

socaintexas said:


> I switched to the older photobucket and there they all were.  It is much more user friendly than the newer version!



I agree, the new Photobucket is difficult to figure out.  Whenever they switch me, I switch back and let them know in their little survey that I prefer the old version much better.


----------



## cyntex1

Hi there can u please help I need to have some Mickey pirate heads redone. For our trip sat jan 26, my sister n law gave me the wrong spelling 

I need   Richie and   Eric 

Please help. I greatly appreciate it. 

Thank u

Cynthia


----------



## lilpooh108

Thanks Millie, found the Mickey head that I needed!


----------



## AlexMaxAunt

Millie, it asks for a password. Says it's a private album?


----------



## Lexa

AlexMaxAunt said:


> Millie, it asks for a password. Says it's a private album?



Look in Millie's her signature, there is password.


----------

